#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-06
<netzmeister> ?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: lintian
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Thx ;-)
<sistpoty> ogra: read my request for LP motu-team?
<sistpoty> ogra: would be very nice if you could set me to admin there (the motu-team, not ubuntu-dev), because I can't create a poll otherwise
<ogra> why arent you admin ?
* ogra looks
<ajmitch_> ogra: because none of us can set him as admin, iirc
<ajmitch_> due to the LP team settings
<sistpoty> ogra: I haven't been in the group until I wanted to create a poll recently ;)
<sistpoty> OTOH, I could give the polling work to other MOTU's, if I'm not an admin *g*
<ogra> to late :)
<ogra> team page updated
<sistpoty> ogra: thx :)
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: what's this poll about?
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: actually I wanted to ask right here about it... next motu-meeting ;)
<ajmitch_> ok
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I'm a MOTU now so... ;-)
<sistpoty> well, on the last meeting, we worked out today as date for the next meeting, and wanted discuss the time on the list... but I completely forgot about it
<sistpoty> LaserJock: and you have some poll-experience ;)
<sistpoty> well, when do you think next meeting should be? somewhere during the next week? earlier? later?
<LaserJock> lol, yep. although I don't know how successful it was
<sistpoty> LaserJock: it gave me s.th. todo... (actually I just adapted a few lines right now)
<Seveas> dolson, ping
<dolson> Seveas: battlepong
<Seveas> dolson, why did you remove AchimBohnet from the CC agenda?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: really, cool. I'd like to be able to hack on that in the future, but my Python foo is really weak :(
<dolson> Seveas: I did???
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> -  * AchimBohnet
<Seveas> +  * DanaOlson
<dolson> I didn't even see that name on there
<allee> heh, good question
<sistpoty> LaserJock: you're always welcome to help out ;)
<ajmitch_> dolson: blame the wiki ;)
<allee> allee: I add me again ...
<dolson> Seveas: that name was not there, seriously
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: how that you're an official MOTU & we can dump all our work on you
<sistpoty> dolson, Seveas: maybe "lost update" syndrome?
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: hmm, and it won't get done any sooner ;-)
<Seveas> yeah, one of them ignored the "someone else is editing" warning
<dolson> I saw no such warning!
<dolson> but I am sorry either way
<LaserJock> I was actually hoping to take a little MOTU time off to work on the packaging guide more
<Seveas> LaserJock, guide schmuide 
<jamessan> whoa
<dolson> Seveas: I hope this doesn't jepordize my application :\
<Seveas> dolson, not at all
<dolson> ok, it never happened
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> LJ got MOTU?
<dolson> yeah
<Kyral> og
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> congratz
<netzmeister> okay I'm out. See you tomorrow.. n8 man
<Kyral> jeez I've been so wrapped up in my playing around
<Kyral> that I'm losing touch with Ubuntu
<sistpoty> gn8 netzmeister
<netzmeister> n8 sistpoty
<dolson> Kyral: you like the wobbly windows, eh?
<Kyral> dolson: I don't use Xgl
<Kyral> I use the SVN version of XFCE
<allee> Seveas: thx for spotting it
<Seveas> allee, hard to miss, I'm subscribed to the page
<Seveas> and so are all the people who will judge dolson's application >:)
<dolson> maybe I will change my name
* Kyral sighs
<Kyral> Sorry guys
<Kyral> I started Dapper's cycle so strong, then school screwed me over
<Kyral> I promise I'll be more active during Dapper + 1 (No school for the most of the cycle :D)
<sistpoty> hehe
<Kyral> its also been that I have been fooling around with stuff like networking
<Kyral> and this thing they call a "social life"
<ajmitch_> ogra: btw, don't expect any 'ebuntu' source packages soon :)
<dolson> lol
* Kyral sighs and goes back to his infernal homework
<ajmitch_> dolson: ?
<ArmeBosse> sistpoty: ping
<dolson> ajmitch_: it's just funny to see you talk about that.. isn't that all done in checkinstall?
<LaserJock> Kyral: it's all right, I appreciate all the work you've done for MOTUScience
<sistpoty> ArmeBosse: read the backlog?
<Kyral> LaserJock: you'd better as hell support me in a couple months
<Kyral> ;P
<LaserJock> Kyral: I will
<ArmeBosse> just the beginning, marcin` cries again ...
<Kyral> Then I can keep my promise to Riddell
<ArmeBosse> i'll finish to read and ping you again ?
<sistpoty> ArmeBosse: sure ;)
<ArmeBosse> k :)
<LaserJock> Kyral: I need to get back into school as well. People float in and out, I think that is one of the freedoms of Universe :-)
<ogra> ajmitch_, why ?
<Kyral> Right now I'm learning how to build and admin my own server
<Kyral> so, practical experiance :D
<LaserJock> ogra: cause the binaries are from checkinstall
<ogra> LaserJock, i know :)
<Kyral> Yah...I was gonna SCREAM at that guy
<ogra> i downloaded them and did a lintian check ;)
<ajmitch_> ogra: checkinstall
<dolson> it's cute
<Kyral> He even said they were CheckInstall
<ajmitch_> do you imagine that he'll suddenly produce policy-compliant source packages?
<ogra> its cool, its able to put *everything* into one deb ... :)
<LaserJock> well, I think he really wants  to help, but is maybe just a little naive
* ajmitch_ is seriously lagged on ssh
<ogra> ajmitch_, i dont ...
<ajmitch_> ogra: as LaserJock said, it's great that he wants to help out..
<ogra> yup
<ajmitch_> which is why I told him to come here & learn packaging
<ogra> i'd even help him making sane packages if he gave up the name ;)
<ajmitch_> sure, the name is certainly confusing enough
<ajmitch_> ogra: I think you'd end up having to make most of the packages yourself
<ogra> its the only thing i'm concerned about
<sistpoty> First thing I thought when reading the mail was ogra misspelled s.th ;)
<ogra> heh
* ajmitch_ can't imagine taking on e17 as a first packaging project
<ogra> i dont see probs there :) it will just take longer to get it right
<ajmitch_> quite awhile
<LaserJock> I really think it should just be getting e17 into the repos instead of a derivative
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: that's why I started talking with him, to see if he had packages that could be reviewed for inclusion
<ArmeBosse> sistpoty: finished, wow 3rd long discussion about our collaboration ...
<ArmeBosse> poor LaserJock listening again and again ...
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> I know
<LaserJock> but I'm just trying to help out
<ArmeBosse> :)
<ArmeBosse> difficult task
<sistpoty> ArmeBosse: well, my first suggestion would be, that you try to sort it out yourselves... if that doesn't work, I guess we'd need to do s.th. about that
<ArmeBosse> i think that 1st propal already passed
<LaserJock> ArmeBosse: have you considered all of marcin`'s changes? How many have "thrown" out?
<ArmeBosse> s.th. ?
<sistpoty> ArmeBosse: yes... something... but what I don't know myself yet
<ajmitch_> great, SELinux policy development IDE released
<ajmitch_> a shame it's too late to get this into dapper
<sistpoty> ArmeBosse: do you think collaboration with marcin` works in general or do you think it's not bearable as it is in the current state?
<ArmeBosse> LaserJock: really, my point of view, small changes have been thrown away
<ajmitch_> ogra: will we have any exceptions for the NEW packages & feature freeze?
<ogra> ajmitch_, TB meeting would have been the right place to ask that ;)
<ajmitch_> ogra: as long as they hold the TB meeting at that time, I can't get to it
<ArmeBosse> sistpoty: it's not bearable, for me it's a big liar, a shame to discuss in this chan about it
<ajmitch_> ogra: I don't have internet access outside of where I'm working at the moment
<ogra> i think we need to discuss that ... at least ask mdz/Kamion how they want to hanle it
* lucas wouldn't want to work in the same team as ArmeBosse or marcin` 
<marcin`> I don't think that we really shoud talk about this anymore
<marcin`> I already think that we got solution
<marcin`> we should wait for ArmeBosse fixes to existing package
<ajmitch_> ogra: I've got 1 or 2 that I couldn't get done before FF - I can upload them to debian, of course
<marcin`> then we should try to collaborate in vtigerforge
<marcin`> and if not then maybe we will try to do something on revu
<ArmeBosse> about that ... what you reported to me is fixed 2 hours later, we can check on svn
<ArmeBosse> then look when i've done last upload, some hours later ...
<sistpoty> marcin`, ArmeBosse: ok, then I won't undertake anything right now
<ArmeBosse> can check on revu too ...
<marcin`> and really this discussion was partially about our work on vtiger
<marcin`> and don't get me wrong I really appreciate what ArmeBosse did to make this package workable
<ArmeBosse> so when you tell that it's not fixed yet ...
<marcin`> but there is still general question - what you do when someone want's to upload package that is designed in different way
<marcin`> and that's it
<marcin`> you just could consider an ability not to only review _one_ option on REVU
<marcin`> but also compare
<lucas> where can I compare the two packages ?
<dholbach> good night guys
<ajmitch_> night dholbach
<sistpoty> marcin`: as I said before, it didn't happen yet... and imo it's also not meant to happen. revu is about getting good packages in and not about a design contest ;)
<LaserJock> cya dholbach, thanks for the support at the TB meeting
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<dholbach> LaserJock: de rien :)
<ajmitch_> marcin`: it shouldn't have to be up to us to compare two packages & choose one
<ogra> sistpoty, cant revu just refuse packages if a current source already exists ?
<sistpoty> ogra: you mean if s.o. else already uploaded that very sourcepackage to revu?
<ogra> so the first one who started working leads the team ... at least WRT revu
<marcin`> sistpoty, ajmitch_ ok it's your opinion
<ogra> sistpoty, yup
<ArmeBosse> lucas: at this stage , there's no marcin` only package so you can't compare
<marcin`> mine is different - for me a chance to compare is good
<sistpoty> ogra: revu1: no... and I didn't plan anything for revu2, imo it might be non-trivial
<marcin`> because what we had at beginnig of our work with ArmeBosse
<marcin`> he had good package and I also had good package
<marcin`> we merged but we also could fight at beginning
<sistpoty> ogra: what if a package get's accepted to universe, and a motu-hopeful does a fix and uploads that to revu? would then be disallowed as well
<marcin`> then you couldn't have an ability to take a look on merged package
<lucas> your description is very long, although I'm not sure if there's a policy about this
<ogra> sistpoty, do we archive the uploads ? then its a problem ... else its trivial, you just scan the cache for a source package name and refuse the upload if it already exists
<lucas> missing caps in the description, too
<lucas> *T*his package
<lucas> *Homepage
<ogra> sistpoty, it would need to flush the cache/queue regulary indeed
<sistpoty> ogra: yes, every upload is archived
<ArmeBosse> lucas: i can tell, it's me for the caps ;)
<sistpoty> ogra: might be a solution... but I see this slightly as "technical solution for a social problem"... and would rather not fix it, unless it's a must
<ogra> sistpoty, ok, then i agree about non-trivial
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I agree
<ogra> but thats a social problem you cant solve ...
<ogra> only by communicatng more in advance probably
<lucas> is the MPL considered free by Ubuntu ?
<lucas> I don't think it is by debian-legal
<ArmeBosse> lucas: about caps, there's nothing that tell caps is a requirement no ?
<ArmeBosse> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html#s-control
<ogra> lucas, every license that allows free redistribution is ok for us ...
<sistpoty> ogra: yes... probably... but we still have the option to nuke a "hijacking" upload, so I don't think it would be such a big deal
<lucas> EXACTLY. AND YOU CAN WRITE EVERYTHING WITH CAPS LOCK ON TOO. IT'S JUST GOOD PRACTISE NOT TO.
<ArmeBosse> :)
<sistpoty> lucas: sheeshh... my ears ;)
<ogra> lucas, the question is where your package has to end up with MPL
<lucas> ArmeBosse: see ? ;)
<ArmeBosse> lucas: about MPL ;) http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2005/11/msg00112.html
<ArmeBosse> see ;)
<ArmeBosse> i resume : some people say it's not free, some other tell it's free
<ArmeBosse> but there's existing MPL apps in debian ...
<ArmeBosse> so we accept MPL
<lucas> ok
<ogra> as i said, every license that allows free redistribution
<ogra> we even have apple licensed stuff ...
<ArmeBosse> lucas: for info it's a thread that i started ;) asking 1st debian-legal about this issue
<tseng> ogra: apple2
<tseng> not 1
<tseng> iirc
<lucas> it's not about who is being the first on the issue
<lucas> it's about making the package the better possible
<ArmeBosse> yes i know, just info
<lucas> topic shift - is anybody using ekiga ?
<ogra> tseng, squeak ... which isnt shipped in debian at all ... no idea if its 1 or 2 though
<tseng> lucas: have used
<tseng> lucas: sure
<lucas> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330586
<lucas> does this sound familiar ?
<Ubugtu> gnome2 bug 330586 in general "Doesn't work if esd is enabled" [Major,Unconfirmed] 
<tseng> I disable esd 100% of the time
<tseng> its useless
<ogra> not really
<ogra> its essential for ltsp sound :P
<tseng> not if you are mr. netboot I guess
<tseng> for joe laptop user, not so much
<ogra> true
<dolson> isn't esd the only way to get sounds when you click on things in GNOME?
<ogra> i'll have a party if i can throw it out of ltsp one day :)
<tseng> I dont want sounds when i click things
<tseng> its obnoxious
<dolson> but that is an essential function!
<tseng> that is probably going to moved to gst someday anyway
<tseng> (if not already?)
<ogra> there is a patch for libgnome->gstreamer support upstream anywhere in the bugtracker
<ogra> sadly only for 0.8
<ArmeBosse> sistpoty: what's next ? you need to discuss between motus ? :)
<dolson> I always have to kill esd before starting JACK otherwise system sounds give me the xruns
<sistpoty> ArmeBosse: hm... what?
<TheMuso> dolson: Just turn off esd perminantly.
<ArmeBosse> don't know, no solution ATM ?
<TheMuso> If you really don't want sound events.
<dolson> TheMuso: but I like the sounds!
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<dolson> TheMuso: QJackCtl turns off esd for me
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: are the poll dates correct?
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I'm worried that it opens on 3rd april & closes 3rd august
<ajmitch_> but I don';t know if LP is using yyyy-mm-dd or yyyy-dd-mm
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: I hope so... I entered them in german format, hope it works
* ajmitch_ suspects it's in ISO format yyyy-mm-dd
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: thanks for noting... my first poll and then this ;)
<ajmitch_> asking in #launchpad
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: damn, I broke it...
<ajmitch_> hehe
<sistpoty> I tried 2006-13-02 to find out it's yyyy-mm-dd... and now I can't edit it again *g*
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+poll/motumeeting-06-03-2 :)
<ajmitch_> heh
<dolson> It's cool... It's fresh... Stick it ON the fridge? Shouldn't you stick it IN the fridge?
<tseng> dolson: no? you stick your acheivements as a kid on the fridge
<tseng> good test scores or pictures
<tseng> with a magnet
<dolson> oh ok. but my childhood achievements were seldom "fresh" as in "not sour milk" or "cool" as in "the leftover potatoes are no longer hot"
<dolson> it was just confusing, that's all :)
<freeflying-ibook> any admin of REVU here?
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: what's your problem?
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: may u delete a package of mine on REVU
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: sure... delete or just archive? and what package?
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: delete quarry, I'd upload it later
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: do you want to upload the same source-version of quarry to revu again later?
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: Can I send RFS to mentors with package uploaded to REVU
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: ya
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: not quite sure about mentors, I guess you can, but better ask ajmitch_ or another friendly DD ;)
<freeflying-ibook> ajmitch_: ping
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: if you upload again later, I'd prefer to keep the current package. that way reviewers can also look at the debdiffs to previous versions
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: shall I uplaod a initial release ?
<ajmitch_> yes?
<freeflying-ibook> ajmitch_: may I send RFS to mentors with package uploaded to REVU
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: initial release that will go into debian?
<ajmitch_> no, because debian needs a different changelog entry (x.y.z-1 & unstable as distro)
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: I wanna to do in that way
<freeflying-ibook> ajmitch_: I'd change the changelog to meet with debian's need
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: then I don't think another upload to revu is needed, since we are in feature-freeze right now and can't bring new packages to dapper any longer
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: thus quarry will simply get synced from debian during the next merge-run
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: so I want to upload a initial release for debian, hope some DD may sponsor me
<sistpoty> freeflying-ibook: ah... to revu... got it now... feel free to abuse revu for that, but please add a comment stating that this is for debian
<freeflying-ibook> sistpoty: :)
<LaserJock> is there a way to get the original upstream tarball name out of a source package?
<ajmitch_> no
<ajmitch_> since the packager is the one who renames it
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, so basically you have to go into debian/copyright or something and find where the packager got it?
<ajmitch_> yes
<ajmitch_> or debian/watch
<LaserJock> seems like maybe it could/should be more automatic
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: why?
<ajmitch_> the 'automated' way is debian/watch
<LaserJock> I suppose
<LaserJock> I was just thinking about package checking tools
<LaserJock> and a little side question somebody asked
<sistpoty> woohoo: http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/MoM/wip.py
<bmonty> nice
<sistpoty> will post an announcement to -motu in a minute ;)
* ajmitch_ looks at the latest crack offerings from sistpoty 
<ajmitch_> what contortions in malone must we go through?
<ajmitch_> and can you get this to handle the UVF requests now? ;)
<bmonty> how do I add unmet deps work to the page?
<ajmitch_> bmonty: all in good time..
<ajmitch_> sistpoty will enlighten us all
<sistpoty> ajmitch_, bmonty: mail just sent ;)
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: and no, it cannot make decisions for UVF-requests ;)
* ajmitch_ goes in search of wisdom
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I didn't say decisions, I said tracking them
<ajmitch_> since UVF requests could have this as a subscriber
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: it's not really intended to track uvf-requests, but rather work being done on a package (maybe syncs as well)
<bmonty> sistpoty: would you accept patches to add things to the list without opening a bug in malone?
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: but with a fgew more hours hacking I'm sure you could.. ;)
<sistpoty> bmonty: sure
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: yes, I guess I could... but there are other things I'd like to add at first ;)
<sistpoty> e.g. date of last bug activity
* sistpoty is out for a cigarette now
<LaserJock> bmonty: hi!
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<sistpoty> re
<bmonty> sistpoty: are you using postgres for your database?
<sistpoty> bmonty: yes
<LaserJock> hmm, I think I might try to use my new MOTU powers tonight
<bmonty> LaserJock: congrats!
<sistpoty> btw.: this is just not fair: lp-bug mails contain a header X-Launchpad-Bug now, which means the sophisticated and very volatile email-parser could be shrunk to two regexp's now
<LaserJock> bmonty: thanks
<LaserJock> sistpoty: lol, all your work wasted :(
<sistpoty> LaserJock: not all my work... took me only maybe two hours to write it in the first place
<sistpoty> (actually to debug it... writing it was much faster *g*)
<LaserJock> I'm glad you're that effecent then, it would have taken me a lot longer
<sistpoty> thx
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: great, might as well shrink it down
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: you'll still have the old code in bzr :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: yes, seems like a good idea... but I won't do any changes tonight any more ;)
* ajmitch_ loves bzr
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: can I ask you a bzr question?
<ajmitch_> sure
* ajmitch_ just got some more code going at work
<ajmitch_> and bzr made this job just that little bit easier ;)
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: I have the "main" branch on tiber, I pulled it with bzr branch... how do I push my local changes back to tiber?
<ajmitch_> bzr merge on tiber
<ajmitch_> or you can use bzr push with your local branch to a place where it can be merged on tiber
<ajmitch_> eg I branch from the 'main' branch onto my laptop
<ajmitch_> commit
<LaserJock> any thoughts on how many packages are in Ubuntu with watch files?
<ajmitch_> bzr push tiber:~/branches/ajmitch-crack
<ajmitch_> then go to the main branch, bzr merge ~ajmitch/branch/ajmitch-crack
<ajmitch_> bzr commit -m"Merged in crazy changes from ajmitch"
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: but this will always involve me being logged in on tiber and doing bzr commands there... any way to avoid that?
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: pqm :)
<ajmitch_> which would have been in dapper
<ajmitch_> but I didn't get the package finished in time
<ajmitch_> since I am lazy
<ajmitch_> you could probably also just push to the main branch
<ajmitch_> but I can't recall what limitations there are in pushing to there
<ajmitch_> I'd ask in #bzr, jblack would know
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: no, tried that... it works, but I need to bzr revert on tiber then because the files there are still at the old version
<ajmitch_> (or lifeless)
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: ok, thanks... will do that :)
<ajmitch_> you could use the bzrtools push
<ajmitch_> which uses rsync & updates the working tree as well
<sistpoty> ah, great :)
* ajmitch_ watches lights blink away on the box beside him
<bmonty> I've had file permission issues with the bzr push
<bmonty> I'm sure it is something with my setup, but it is kinda annoying
<sistpoty> bmonty: yes, seems like probs with your setup... I tried bzr push sftp://sistpoty@tiber.tauware.de/path
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: rsync syntax is slightly different
<sladen> dudes, bzr so needs zsync for synching
<sistpoty> sladen: what exactly is zsync? gzip'd rsync stream?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I was just going to ask the same question
<sistpoty> hehe
<tseng> Description: client-side implementation of the rsync algorithm
<ajmitch_> sladen: I don't know if it'd help  - but feel free to write up a plugin :)
<lifeless> sistpoty: hi
<ajmitch_> hey lifeless
<sistpoty> hi lifeless
<lifeless> sistpoty: bzr sftp push does not push the users source files for a number of reasons
<lifeless> sistpoty: what do you need the latest files on tiber for ?
<ajmitch_> lifeless: btw the pqm package is sitting on a dead box back in NZ
<lifeless> ajmitch_: dude :[
<sistpoty> lifeless: because everybody should be able to branch from it... and I like to do work on my local machine
<ajmitch_> I should be back there in a week or so
<lifeless> sistpoty: they can do that
<lifeless> sistpoty: without it having the latest files there. as long as the .bzr dir is up to date, branch, pull, merge, missing etc will all work
<sistpoty> lifeless: and if I branch from there, it will get me the latest version? that's great then :)
<lifeless> sistpoty: yup
<sistpoty> cool, thx lifeless
<lifeless> sistpoty: there are two separate things at the url.
<lifeless> there is the branch
<lifeless> and there is the working tree
<lifeless> other bzr commands refer to the branch, not the working tree (*)
<lifeless> (*) mostly ;)
<sistpoty> ah... only thing why it might be nice to have the working tree updated, is that you could also browse the files directly via browser... but that would be just an additional bonus
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> bzr webserve ;0
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: is that the working tree that gets used by apache?
<ajmitch_> or different?
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: hm? the files are directly in my public_html, so it is the working tree, right?
<ajmitch_> yeah
<sistpoty> (but as well the branch, just not displayed=
<sistpoty> s/=/\)/
<ajmitch_> so you need the working tree & brnach to be in sync there
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: the branch is the essential piece, since it's what ppl. can (and imo should) branch from... the working tree would only be a bonus
<lifeless> ajmitch_: huh ?
<lifeless> ajmitch_: they only need to be in sync if you are telling people that that is the current source, and bzr webserve is much nicer imo
<lifeless> ajmitch_: cause that is like cvsview
<ajmitch_> lifeless: it's a webapp, so looking at the source is less important than running it
<ajmitch_> eg http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/MoM/wip.py
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: hehe, yes, no... *g*
<lifeless> ajmitch_: so, different use case ;)
<ajmitch_> so I'd think that the desired behaviour would for bzr push to update branch as well as the code being run
<ajmitch_> lifeless: slightly
<lifeless> ajmitch_: I suggest cron, or 'ssh tiber bzr revert'
<lifeless> ajmitch_: updating the users code is /much harder/
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: I use a local copy from the repo on tiber for production... I don't want the working app to get corrupted by me doing some bzr foo ;)
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: ah right
<lifeless> ajmitch_: consider - 3 way conflict detection over sftp ?
<ajmitch_> lifeless: please no
<lifeless> ajmitch_: thats what it requires
* ajmitch_ has enough fun with conflicts here - and that's just commit/merge on both sides
<lifeless> ajmitch_: we have no way short of downloading every user file to detect local modifications made in the remote working copy
<ajmitch_> which is why rsync tramples modifications in the remote working copy?
<lifeless> yes
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I'll let you choose then :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch_> lifeless: how does pqm handle it? no local modifications allowed to the branch under its control?
<sistpoty> ok... /me really needs to go to bed now... gn8 everyone
<ajmitch_> night sistpoty
<lifeless> ajmitch_: it uses bzr push
<lifeless> ajmitch_: so it does whatever that does for the bzrlib it has
<lifeless> ajmitch_: it takes a new checkout of the branch, does the ops to that, then commits that back
<lifeless> if there are user file mods they get ignored.
<lifeless> if there are other commits to the branch while its doing this the commit fails
<ajmitch_> ok
<lifeless> jfajfjheghwerg
<lifeless> have I mentioned evo shits me
<ajmitch_> which is why I stick with mutt still
<LaserJock> it took ~ 1 minute to screw up my imap in evo so I just stick to thunderbird and pine
<LaserJock> is it ok to put help docs that a app uses in /usr/share/<app>/doc/ instead of /usr/share/doc/<app>/ ?
<ajmitch_> ah, it's lovely to visit the forums & see unofficial f-spot 0.1.10 debs floating around
<ajmitch_> of course they've versioned them as 0.1.10-1, so my upload won't override it
<ajmitch_> and some of them will no doubt file bugs based on their unofficial package
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: yes, we need an script to search the forums for .debs and automatically upload them ;-)
* ajmitch_ throttles LaserJock 
<LaserJock> lol, I better watch it or the TB will take my MOTUness away
<LaserJock> I think something like "WIP" would be better than "accepted work" for the bug titles
<ajmitch_> probably
<ajmitch_> just hack it & ask sistpoty to merge tomorrow
<bmonty> LaserJock: or maybe the title could be anythin and we put a specific string in the description?
<ajmitch_> I wonder if bddebian is going to come back
<ajmitch_> I see he's active elsewhere at the moment
<whiprush> where at?
<ajmitch_> debian gnu/hurd hacking again
<whiprush> whoa.
<whiprush> heh, he didn't seem like the hurd type.
<ajmitch_> he's one of *them*
<bmonty> I saw him here about a month ago
<ajmitch_> sure, for a few hours
<ajmitch_> saying how much he sucked & didn't have ubuntu time :)
<bmonty> heh
<whiprush> i liked the guy
<whiprush> he seemed to have a self esteem problem though
<whiprush> always ripping on his own work and stuff
<whiprush> "I suck compared to ajmitch"
<whiprush> well dude, join the club!
<ajmitch_> whiprush: no, he didn't say that :P
<bmonty> I enjoyed watching bddebian and ajmitch "discuss" packages :)
<ajmitch_> bmonty: I was kind..
<bmonty> ajmitch_: I didn't say you weren't
<ajmitch_> whiprush: and I can say that I suck since I haven't uploaded for a month or so :)
<whiprush> ajmitch_: I liked his attitude, his freegoing nature.
<ajmitch_> I've been letting these guys do the work, and I just sit & complain on irc
<whiprush> need more of that in OSS, imo.
<ajmitch_> whiprush: oh?
<whiprush> ajmitch_: he had that little brother vibe thing going.
<ajmitch_> heh
<whiprush> though I'm puzzled how he ended up on the hurd of all things
<ajmitch_> and I just grew into the role of nasty bullying big brother? :)
<ajmitch_> oh he was on the hurd long before ubuntu was around
<whiprush> really?
<ajmitch_> in those days I thought the hurd was interesting
<ajmitch_> I've seen him on IRC for quite awhile before he was around here
<whiprush> ah.
<whiprush> maybe he's a harcore microkernel guy underneath that soft-guy packaging facade.
<ajmitch_> heh
<tseng> ajmitch_: upload f-spot please
<tseng> ajmitch_: 1 a month is good.
<whiprush> yeah dude, hurting me
<ajmitch_> tseng: yes sir
<tseng> ajmitch_: woo
<ajmitch_> I could just leave it for slomo_ to take as well
<tseng> he likes to take things
<tseng> but he will be maxed out one of these days
<tseng> he makes us look bad
<ajmitch_> I looked bad already
<ajmitch_> a little more doesn't hurt
<whiprush> ah, the young, so full of spirit.
<tseng> yeah im down 90% since slomo
<tseng> or something.
<ajmitch_> sladen: so are you going to push for apparmour in ubuntu now?
<ajmitch_> tseng: you fought the good fight
<whiprush> tseng: you could always fix up ifolder *snicker*
<tseng> whiprush: no comment
<ajmitch_> whiprush: of course
<ajmitch_> whiprush: we'll leave that for mez to clean up
<whiprush> to be fair, upstream has been broken for a long time.
<ajmitch_> I suppose I should do some work on pnet as well
<bmonty> goodnight everyone
<sladen> ajmitch_: not sure, what do you think.  I at least feel that I'm someway to understanding it
<ajmitch_> sladen: I know that the Powers That Be are going to want to settle on only 1 solution
<sladen> ajmitch_: I'm inclined to believe it solves some of the problem  too-complicated-to-be-useful
<sladen> ajmitch_: they both use the same LSM hooks that are already in
<ajmitch_> I feel that it has its uses, but it isn't as useful as selinux
<sladen> ajmitch_: coding up both examples will likely yield a result
<ajmitch_> sure they both use LSM hooks, but the integration goes further than that
<sladen> ajmitch_: I certainly agree that selinux is more flexible
<ajmitch_> and people are actively working on selinux in debian (and ubuntu)
<ajmitch_> I guess it'll come down to who can market their wares better to the developers who will choose
<sladen> ajmitch_: yeah, that's the thing  "have been actively working on SELinux for 2 years", vs. the week or so that it would take to completely round out AppArmour
<ajmitch_> week? that's incredibly optimistic
<sladen> ajmitch_: I was going to say a day...
<ajmitch_> and you'd trust a security system that you could throw into the distro in a day to do its job?
<sladen> ajmitch_: if you asked me a direct question along the lines of  "since your time is important, which would you choose"  I'd find that fairly easy to answer
<sladen> ajmitch_: I'd trust a security system that I could _understand_ in a day.
* whiprush catches ajmitch posting on the forums.
<whiprush> howdy sladen
<ajmitch_> whiprush: yes, I punish myself sometimes
* Lathiat grins at whiprush 
<sladen> greetings whiprush, I'm disease-free at the moment
<whiprush> sladen: heh, nice. caught your video testimonial.
<whiprush> my thinkpad also runs ubuntu. :D
<whiprush> ajmitch_: with that thread out of the way the gnome-screensaver threads can perculate to the top.
<ajmitch_> whiprush: joy
* sladen is tempted to just patch g-screensaver to add tick boxes and a configuration dialogue
<sladen> oh, it's mailman^W rent day
<dolson> http://www.rivironline.com/march7.png
<sladen> dolson: :)
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: how's it going?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: good, just got home from uni, and visited my old school :)
<LaserJock> so have you started uni? I thought you were younger than that
<Kyral> I didn't even know that Hobbsee was a she until the CC Meeting
<LaserJock> well, it's not like it's a video conference Kyral ;-)
<Hobbsee> Kyral: hehe - seems like a lot dont, unless i mention it or paste from my console...
<Hobbsee> thank goodness for that!
<Hobbsee> Kyral: it tends to be easier if you conceal your gender - not so many people try to hit on you that way
<ajmitch_> Kyral: don't go silly on us now
<dolson> Hobbsee: what ru wearin
<LaserJock> lol, nothing like a geeky girl to turn linux nerds into idiots ;-)
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: no kidding
* Hobbsee rolls her eyes and thwaps dolson 
<dolson> Hobbsee: vote for me!
<Hobbsee> for what?
<ajmitch_> dolson: you're meant to ask "ASL???/"
<Kyral> Hobbsee: I've dealt with Kassetra so :P
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: he wants to be an ubuntu member, iirc
<Hobbsee> Kyral: hehe true
<ajmitch_> hello azeem_
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: ah, i see
<Kyral> Scares me sometimes, Kass
<dolson> Hobbsee: http://www.rivironline.com/march7.png
<LaserJock> hi azeem
<Hobbsee> rofl @ dolson
<dolson> I am in a forest
<LaserJock> dolson: that's good, they can't deny you with that
<Hobbsee> ugh, i dont wanna be up that early more than i have to...
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: have you gone for membership yet?
<dolson> LaserJock: I hope you're right. that pic is all I have going for me
* Hobbsee snorts at ajmitch_ - you werent at the last meeting?
<LaserJock> ouch
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: of course not
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: yes, i have lol
<Hobbsee> i would have thought you got emailed - i thought you were part of that team, obviously not
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: I can't get to meetings while they're at silly times
<dolson> whoa. it just turned March 1st here
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: indeed...hmmm...5am?
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: only got net access at work
<Hobbsee> ah...i see...
<ajmitch_> and I'm on brisbane time
<LaserJock> ok, back to bug fixing. I am wondering if it is ok to put docs in /usr/share/<app>/doc/ instead of /usr/share/doc/<app>
* Hobbsee glares at the tech shop she buys from, wondering when her battery will come in so that she'll have net access at uni!
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: my apologies for doubting your membership in any way, shape, or form ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: not a problem :)  - i just thought it was ironic :)
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: now when are you going for MOTU?
<Hobbsee> rofl!
<Hobbsee> not yet!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch_> good, you probably need to do more packaging for them to consider you
<Hobbsee> yeah, just a bit
* ajmitch_ needs to do more packaging as well
<Hobbsee> hehe - you're already a MOTU as well arent you ajmitch_?
<ajmitch_> yes
<Hobbsee> oh yes, yes you were, and i was so freaked that you were going to review my package!
<ajmitch_> haha
<ajmitch_> I'm not that bad
<ajmitch_> honest
<Hobbsee> :P i see that now
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: ajmitch_ is also a DD and a core dev, I think
* Hobbsee has met other, scarier people now
<Hobbsee> eep!  ok...he still counts as scary...
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: SLUG meeting or uni? :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: hmmm?
<ajmitch_> scary people can be found at both of those, no doubt
<Hobbsee> mind you, i see that the IT club at uni is handing out linux cds
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yes, but it doesn't mean I know what I'm talking about
<Hobbsee> and my computing course wants me to run windows to run cygwin to run a c++ compiler/debugger/program thingo!
<LaserJock> umm, sure
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: makes sense
* Hobbsee is going to look into it running natively, if she possibly can!
<Hobbsee> i dont like booting to that miserable operating system!  apart from the fact that it doesnt connect to the net
* ajmitch_ tends to use windows a little as possible
<ajmitch_> which reminds me that I should try the ALSA drivers from CVS
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders if her windows still boots
* Hobbsee wonders what stuff still needs to be done, apart from bug fixes...
<ajmitch_> lots & lots of bug fixes?
<Hobbsee> and how does one fix those bugs and upload them to the server?  with debdiffs?
<Hobbsee> REVU seems to hate me
<LaserJock> attaching a debdiff to the bug report helps
<ajmitch_> one can attach debdiffs to bugreports in malone
<ajmitch_> and then assign it to motureviewers
<ajmitch_> and hopefully some motu like LaserJock will go through & upload it if it's correct
<LaserJock> that's right
<ajmitch_> it's great having new MOTUs ;)
<Hobbsee> gotcha :)
<Hobbsee> that's what i'd done for a couple of them a while ago - but didnt know what was happening after all the feature freezes and exceptions and all of that...
<ajmitch_> depends on the fix
<ajmitch_> new upstream versions need UVF exception
<ajmitch_> feature freeze affected universe in that no new packages get in
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> and one gets a UVF exception by poking one of you lot repeatedly, right?
<ajmitch_> no
<ajmitch_> it has changed
<ajmitch_> latest details are on the motu list
<Hobbsee> ok, will go look
<dolson> relating to that, I have some packages on my LP page that means they were uploaded, right, but they have not yet appeared in Dapper. They are still sitting in the NEW queue, correct? And there will be no build info for them until after they are passed out of NEW? and the question is now, will they leave NEW and be in Dapper at some point, or is it cut off now that FF has past, even though the packages are listed on my LP page?
<LaserJock> dolson: I believe everything in the queue will get through
<dolson> ok cool
<LaserJock> dolson: I had the same concern, I've got a few in there too
* ajmitch_ hopes that a new ALSA can be merged before release
<ajmitch_> seems like the patches in CVS ought to enable sound for me
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee attempts to fix a kopete bug
<dolson> LaserJock: ping
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: simple fix - use gnome
<Hobbsee> rofl!
<dolson> heh
<Hobbsee> sure
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: it's truly the right path, you know
<dolson> Hobbsee: yeah, you don't even have to/can't configure your screensavers! :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee looks around furtively
* Hobbsee cant stand gnome!
* Hobbsee runs away from the people waving flaming torches and pitchforks coming at her!
<dolson> KDE gets all the chicks
<ajmitch_> haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch_> yeah, I'm sure that switching to KDE will help me so much :)
<Hobbsee> hehe ajmitch_
* Hobbsee thougth that ajmitch_ was already married, for some reason
<ajmitch_> no
<ajmitch_> far too young for that :)
<Hobbsee> oh, ok then
<Hobbsee> how old are you?
<ajmitch_> or I spend too much time on ubuntu
<ajmitch_> 23
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> for some reason, i thought you were older - maybe i was thinking of one of the other devs
* Hobbsee wishes her machine built faster...
<ajmitch_> probably, a few of them are older & married
<dolson> I'm 24, been married for 4 years
* ajmitch_ needs more RAM for this laptop
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: how much do you have?
<ajmitch_> dolson: nothing wrong with being married at that age, I just happen to be single still :)
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: 1GB, but it's using swap
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee only has 512
<sladen> Hobbsee: riddell would love Kubuntu helpers if you prefer KDE!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LaserJock> dolson: pong
<Hobbsee> sladen: it was him who suggested me going for membership, and eventually pointed me here as well
<ajmitch_> I thought Hobbsee was already helping riddell & his plans?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: exactly
<dolson> LaserJock: get to work! j/k I think I lost the link to your guide when I switched to Epiphany... could you link me so I can link someone else? :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: jeeze I had been married for 4 year when I was your age
<dolson> LaserJock uses KDE
<LaserJock> I do?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yeah I'm just slow it seems
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: it's ok to be slow
<ajmitch_> maybe I'm just too picky :)
<LaserJock> dolson: the Ubuntu Packaging Guide?
<dolson> ajmitch_: or maybe the girls are too picky? ;)
* Hobbsee wouldnt mind being married
<dolson> LaserJock: yup plz
<ajmitch_> dolson: far more likely
<Hobbsee> hehe @ dolson
<LaserJock> dolson: doc.ubuntu.com
<dolson> :\ I knew that!
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: sorry, I don't plan to be down in sydney anytime soon :)
<Hobbsee> haha - i *knew* someone would respond like that!
<ajmitch_> someone had to
* Hobbsee pokes her tongue out at ajmitch_ 
* Hobbsee decides to go report some random BUGS in some of the packages he's responsible for
<dolson> I woulda but I'm happily married to someone who looks a bit like a slightly younger Jena Malone
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: please don't I've already got more than enough
<ajmitch_> though I guess yet another f-spot bug won't be noticed
* Hobbsee laughs and pokes her tongue out at ajmitch_ - you should know that i'd never do such a thing - but it's sure a good threat!
<Hobbsee> build you silly knetwork!  build!!
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: if it's a valid bug I won't mind
<Hobbsee> yeah true, but that would require actually finding one
<ajmitch_> not very hard
<ajmitch_> great, my code compiles again
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee wonders if she'll be so lucky
<ajmitch_> knetwork giving you issues?
<Hobbsee> there's been a bug in kopete for ages - just found a bug report for it, tried to fix it a few days ago, but the repo version with change build-deps wouldnt compile
<Hobbsee> bug 19661
<Ubugtu> malone bug 19661 in kdenetwork kopete "missing build dependency libxss and libxss-dev" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19661
<ajmitch_> what broke?
<Hobbsee> auto-away plugin in kopete - as far as i know, it's always been borked
* ajmitch_ used to use kde & even did some coding with it
<Hobbsee> think it got assigned as a package bug, but i dont really remember - was so long ago that i reported it on bugs.kde.org
<ajmitch_> still open upstream?
<Hobbsee> i really dont remember
<Hobbsee> couldnt find it when i went searching it, for the CC meeting...
<dolson> LaserJock: where's the section on how to use checkinstall?
<Hobbsee> dolson: use sudo checkinstall, when in the source directory
<Hobbsee> but the ubuntu version doesnt work on dapper
<Hobbsee> it segfaults
<dolson> Hobbsee: ok cool. I'm going to make packages of the latest CVS of KDE for everyone to use
<ajmitch_> dolson: SVN? :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch_> dolson: of the trunk, or 3.5.x?
<dolson> it uses SVN? darn, my joke is foiled once again
<Hobbsee> holy sugar!
<LaserJock> dolson: no checkinstall in the Packaging Guide, yet ;-)
<ajmitch_> I saw that snapshot packages were on the kubuntu meeting agenda at one point
<ajmitch_> not sure if it was discussed or if anything came of it
<dolson> LaserJock: I thought it would be under the "Common Mistakes" section for sure
<LaserJock> dolson: actually, something like "work with source packages not binary packages" might be in there
<Hobbsee> oh well, i cant find the old kde bug for it...
<LaserJock> ok, bed time. cya all
<Hobbsee> night LaserJock
<dolson> LaserJock: cya MOTU!
<dolson> actually, I should sleep too.. I'm getting a furnace installed @ 8am so I can have some heat finally
* ajmitch_ should sleep too, but it's not even 5pm
<Hobbsee> dolson: all real computer people dont use a furnace - they use the heat of their computers!
<Hobbsee> hehe @ ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> i was thinking that earlier, at uni
<dolson> but I'm in Canada. it is cold
* ajmitch_ is in brisbane, far too warm for me
<Hobbsee> hehe - was warm-ish here today too - was very nice!
<ajmitch_> I should go further south
<dolson> yeah, today was warm for us. it was -20C
<Hobbsee> eww...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: now you can sleep :P - seeing as it's after 5pm
<ajmitch_> haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hurry up and build you silly thing!
<ajmitch_> someone's been clock-watching
<Hobbsee> just happened to notice it
<Hobbsee> why would i watch the clock?  i'm at home
<Hobbsee> mind you, i was doing a lot of that earlier
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: darn, it bailed out.  again
<ajmitch_> ouch
<ajmitch_> broken c++ code?
<ajmitch_> can the plugin be disabled from building?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: dunno http://pastebin.com/577992
<Hobbsee> that was just trying to rebuild kdenetwork after adding a couple of deps
<ajmitch_> ah so it fails after compilation
<ajmitch_> much easier to fix
<Hobbsee> i'm presuming it's supposed to point to /etc/kde3/ktalkdrc
<ajmitch_> and if that file doesn't get placed there at compilation, it'll break
<Hobbsee> now if i can just figure out *where* to point it, then that'd be cool
<Hobbsee> *nods*
* ajmitch_ doesn't have time to do a build of it & check
<Hobbsee> i didnt expect you to
<ajmitch_> and you're doing all this in pbuilder
<ajmitch_> which makes it harder to go & see what is happening
<ajmitch_> yay, I can't upload from my laptop
<ajmitch_> how fun
<Hobbsee> yuck
<ajmitch_> no matter, a quick scp to the box at home & it works
<ajmitch_> see you tomorrow
<Hobbsee> bye ajmitch_!
<zakame> hello MOTUs
<zakame> bye ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> hmmm...this is weird
<Hobbsee> kdenetwork builds on my system, yet not in my pbuilder
<Tonio_> hi
<zakame> heya Tonio_
<Gloubiboulga> morning
<zakame> heya Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame :)
<dholbach> hello ubuntu world!
<Gloubiboulga> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> it's time for the MOTU Report again! :)
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga
<dholbach> *everybody pretends to be busy* ;)
* zakame hugs dholbach
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<dholbach> hey zakame :)
<G0SUB> jpatrick
<phanatic> hi people
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic, G0SUB
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga howdy!
<G0SUB> phanatic Ni hao!
<jpatrick> sorry, I have to do some work
<G0SUB> jpatrick fine ... later
<jpatrick> parents bugging me
<Hobbsee> heh
<G0SUB> hmmf! problems kids face
<Hobbsee> know what that's like
<phanatic> hey G0SUB and Gloubiboulga
<netzmeister> "parents debugging me" rofl
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<phanatic> :D
<G0SUB> netzmeister they sure will if you don't listen ...
<G0SUB> just *think* about running inside gdb with a lot of break points here and there ...
<netzmeister> ;-)
<genstef> hi
<G0SUB> genstef welcome!
<genstef> I am atm doing an OEM installation, maybe I will have to add a driver that is not yet in ubuntu
<G0SUB> genstef which one?
<genstef> I will have to see
<genstef> cs5535audio
<genstef> it is in the 2.6.15 kernel though
<G0SUB> hmm
<genstef> G0SUB: do you know a channel where I could find OEM install support?
<genstef> I get only a text konsole after oem installation here
<G0SUB> genstef nope :(
<G0SUB> genstef may be ubuntu-dev
<genstef> jeff waught - what is his nick?
<G0SUB> genstef jdub
<G0SUB> it's waugh
<genstef> he is not online :(
<dholbach> he is
<dholbach> but not in this channel
<genstef> ah hi dholbach
<genstef> 11:38 [freenode]  -!- There is no such nick waugh
<G0SUB> genstef jdub
<G0SUB> genstef his name is Jeff Waugh
<genstef> ok
<genstef> I just queried him, thank you!
<G0SUB> genstef :)
<genstef> I guess I need to add another driver
<lucas> is there a way to get a package from the debian DELAYED queue ?
<Mithrandir> sure
<Mithrandir> scp it if you're a DD or ask me or some other DD to get it for you.
<Mithrandir> there's no particular reason for it not being web-available, I just haven't done it.
<lucas> libmailtools-perl_1.74-0.1 is the one I'm interested in
<lucas> I'm not a DD
<marcin`> hello MOTU's
<marcin`> got a questoin
<marcin`> question
<marcin`> what should I do when I found bug in some existing package
<marcin`> and I need this package+my fix as dependency for other new package I create?
<dolson> marcin`: is there a bug report opened on Malone?
<genstef> so, how can i get the snd-cs5535audio driver in ubuntu? Who is the developer responsible for selecting the drivers built?
<dolson> genstef: is it in the vanilla kernel's ALSA or is it an add-on?
<genstef> vanilla
<ogra_> genstef, best to ask this in #ubuntu-kernel
<dolson> yeah, and if it's in vanilla, I'm sure that there shouldn't be any objections to building it as a module, since it increases hardware support OOTB
<ogra_> depends what it needs ...
<genstef> well, I want to sell ubuntu on my devices
<ogra_> if you have to make an intrusive change in 2.6.15 we wont see it in ...
<ogra_> kernel is in a pretty frozen state already
<genstef> ogra_: it is included in the upstream kernel
<ogra_> genstef, in 2.6.15 ?
<ogra_> then it should be in dapper as well
<ogra_> thats the kernel we'll ship
<zakame> evening MOTUs
<marcin`> dolson: I'll report bug to malone
<marcin`> and got 'lame' question
<dolson> marcin`: if you have a patch, attach it in Malone
<dolson> hey zakame
<marcin`> dolson: hmm
<marcin`> dolson: the thing is that I could attach patch because the only problem I see in current package
<zakame> hi dolson! :D
<dolson> zakame: http://www.rivironline.com/march7.png
<marcin`> dolson: is that in control it has Depends: set to php5 while it should work with php4 too
<marcin`> dolson: so php5 | php4 but another thing is that this version in universe is pretty much old
<marcin`> dolson: and there is new version in upstream
<dolson> marcin`: the depends thing, if valid, could be fixed for dapper, but a new upstream version isn't going to be fixed unless you successfully argue for a UVF exception
<sebest_> hello, i did a package that is now in the repository, but when i proposed it to debian, i was asked to change the name of the source package
<sebest_> how could i get the new package also in ubuntu repository?
<sebest_> the package is libapache2-mod-dnssd
<sebest_> anyone could advise me?
<zakame> dolson: SUPER! If I can I'll give a +1 :D
<slomo_> sebest_: best thing would probably be to write a mail to james.troup@ubuntu.com about it, tell him to sync the new package from debian and delete the old source package
<sebest_> slomo_ i already sent him a mail
<slomo_> any answer?
<sebest_> in fact i sent him 2, one 2 wekes ago and one, one week ago :)
<sebest_> none :s
<sebest_> maybe my mails end up in the spam folder :)
<slomo_> then he's busy... just wait ;)
<dolson> zakame: March 7th, 1200UTC . hope you can make it  )
<dolson> :) that is
<sebest_> slomo_ but the package was in the NEW queue and it's now in the repos :(
<zakame> dolson: I'll try to be there :)  Been a while since I attended the CC meetings
<slomo_> sebest_: yes but we can't do anything about it, only elmo can
<dolson> zakame: that's 7am my time, so I hope at least one person comes to cheer me on :)
<sebest_> slomo_ no need to open a bug report?
<zakame> dolson: that'll be 8pm at my end, I'll probably will be there
<dolson> cool :)
<marcin`> dolson: 'lame' question - how to create patch that I could attach to malone?
<marcin`> dolson: debdiff?
<slomo_> sebest_: hmm, file one... at least it helps to keep this in mind and don't forget it...
<sebest_> slomo_, ok
* zakame is reminded to update his own WikiPage
<phanatic> hi people
<dolson> hi phanatic
<Pupeno> Hello.
<dolson> hey Pupeno
<Pupeno> How do you specify a TODO in a package that is almost done and you upload it to REVU ?
<phanatic> raphink: did u get my mail?
<LaserJock> are syncs or NEW being processed again?
<azeem> 18:18 < elmo> sladen: syncs are queueing, I'll get to them as soon as I can
<azeem> dunno if that helps, or whether he was talking about something else
<LaserJock> azeem: well, that's good. I wonder if NEW is the same way.
<ogra> nope
<ogra> NEw is processed by Kamion
<LaserJock> ogra: do you know where he is with that?
<LaserJock> I hate to bother those guys but some sort of list like Debian has would be nice.
<azeem> Debian's list isn't processed FIFO, either
<azeem> though having a list to have an overview might help indeed
<LaserJock> yes, I just want to see where things are out
<LaserJock> how many total there are, make sure my stuff is even there, etc.
<ogra> LaserJock, dunno, ask him ... i'm waiting since friday for edubuntu-docs to be processed
<LaserJock> I've been waiting since before the 18th
<slomo_> LaserJock, azeem: such a list is planned for the future
<LaserJock> slomo_: ok, cool
<LaserJock> I have syncs that I don't know if they even got in the queue
<ogra> LaserJock, if you asked before feature freeze or have a UVF exception, it should all be fine
<LaserJock> ogra: I didn't need an exception. it was just new debian  version
<ogra> syncs are different from NEW currently ...
<LaserJock> not a big deal but I really don't know if they even in the queue. Crimsun requested them for me so I assume elmo listened ;-)
<LaserJock> I realize that, but I'm not seeing either
<ogra> NEW is processed... if its urgent, ask Kamion .... syncs are waiting for the LP infrastructure to be ready
<LaserJock> ah
<ogra> so if you had a NEW sync, it wont be in NEW yet i guess
<LaserJock> so syncs aren't being done at the moment then
<LaserJock> hmm, all I have in NEW are NEW syncs
<ogra> they are queued as azeem pointed out above
<ogra> but since syncing comes before NEW for these packages ...
<LaserJock> I see
<siretart> hi folks
<LaserJock> hi siretart
<phanatic> hi siretart
<siretart> hi LaserJock, hi phanatic
* siretart was reading syncs and checked immediately dapper-changes.. nothing new there..
<phanatic> siretart: do you have some time to check the new gnome-rdp package (uvf exception)?
<siretart> phanatic: err, only if it goes really quick. what bugno?
<phanatic> siretart: it is already accepted, i just uploaded the new package to revu
<LaserJock> is the best way to introduce a new file into the source to add a patch or can you just copy a file from debian/  to the source?
<siretart> LaserJock: I think its a matter of taste. in my own packages, I use a VCS to manage it, and have therefore no probly to add it directly to the right location
<siretart> without a vcs, I'd probably use a dpatch or something
<LaserJock> I was going to switch this package to dpatch anyway so maybe I'll go that way
<kagou> hi
<dolson> hi kagou
<kagou> hi dolson. i'm searching how to propose a patch to add french translation text add in .desktop of blender 's package...
<dolson> I don't know if there's a specific method for internationalization, but myself, I would start by opening a bug on Malone and attatching the patch to it
<kagou> ok dolson and i suppos i must assign it to a team ?!
<dolson> I'll let someone else respond, because honestly, I'm just trying to be helpful but I am still too new to know what you should really do
<kagou> dholbach: hi
<LaserJock> kagou: you don't necessarily have to assign it to a team, but you should at least subscribe ubuntu-bugs
<dholbach> hi kagou
<kagou> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/33306
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33306 in blender "French translation of blender.desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<kagou> do i assign to you ?
<dholbach> that change should go upstream
<dholbach> but in the meantime, yes
<dholbach> i'm in a meeting but will look into it soon
<kagou> thanks dholbach
<Gloubiboulga> When a native package is modified, the source directory has to be renamed?
<dholbach> dch   should do that
<Gloubiboulga> yep
<Gloubiboulga> is it possible to show the change using debdiff?
<Gloubiboulga> (I'm working on malone 29754)
<JohnnyMast> yeah
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29754 in python-support "'python-support' depends on python2.3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29754
<Gloubiboulga> JohnnyMast, how can I do that?
<Gloubiboulga> I attach a debdiff, assign to MOTU reviewers, and wait for comments ;)
<LaserJock> hmm, a.u.c seems to be down
<LaserJock> Amaranth: I was in #ruby-lang the other day and some of the guys were asking about you
<Kyral> Hey MOTU
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> Now there is a new one...
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<Kyral> I didn't notice that the Sylpheed-Claws CVS checkout I pulled had a Debian directory...
<hub> Kyral: the maintainer use ubuntu
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> and I went and did the ./configure make make install dance too
* Kyral makes a note to make a monthly cronjob that rebuilds all the things he runs from CVS/SVN
<LaserJock> how many things do you have?
<Kyral> All of XFCE
<Kyral> plus the Goodies
<Kyral> and Slypheed-Claws
<netzmeister> uh nice.
<Kyral> huh?
<netzmeister> you spend a lot of time for this, right?
<LaserJock> hmmm, seems to me like CVS/SVN and cronjob building don't exactly go together, but maybe it would be ok ;-)
<Kyral> netzmeister: not really
<Kyral> I fire it off and do other things in the meantime
<netzmeister> hehe, good idea.. ;-)
<nomed> is it possible to specify the files i don't want to install ?
<Kyral> eh?
<Kyral> like?
<nomed> i can list files in pkge.install ...
<Kyral> oh I thought we were talking about CVS/SVN lol
<nomed> Kyral, verve-plugin :)
<nomed> something related to your svn stuff
<Kyral> nomed: yup, but I prefer the XFApplet :D
<Kyral> nomed: you are trying to package Verve?
<nomed> Kyral, i pkged it ...
<Kyral> oh
<nomed> now i have to fix that ..
<nomed> it installs /usr/bin/verve-test
<Kyral> which is the binary name IIRC
<nomed> ?
<Kyral> yah, the compile process spits out "verve-test"
<Gloubiboulga> if it works like others goodies, this file is useless
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> Do the error msgs from Make go to StdOut or StdErr?
<Pygi> is there ongoing effort on packaging SeaMonkey? If not, I would like to try it...
<nomed> Kyral, were you asking that to me ?
<Kyral> that was an "any one know" question :P
<netzmeister> Pygi:  I would try it this week.. ;-)
<Kyral> I know to suppress output from commands in a script, you >> to /dev/null
<Pygi> netzmeister: ah, ok then ^^ You took my package :)
<netzmeister> But no problem, do it.. :)
<netzmeister> lol
<netzmeister> k i try
<Pygi> just you work on it if you already thought of it :) I'll think of somethin' else to package...
<Kyral> Scribes
<Pygi> netzmeister: now that you took my package...you have any proposal what to package? :)
<Kyral> Pygi: look what I just said
<Pygi> Kyral: link to homepage or somethin'?
<Kyral> Its on GNOMEFiles :P
* Pygi goes to look...
<Pygi> Kyral: do we have all dependencies in dapper?
<LaserJock> Kyral: now your getting other people to do your dirty work. you're turning into a MOTU after all ;-)
<Kyral> LaserJock: lol
<Pygi> LaserJock: lol :)
<Kyral> Pygi: I think...lol i have so many damn -dev packs on my computer I can't remember :P
<Pygi> Kyral: please check? :) If so, I'll be glad to package it :)
<Kyral> I mean I'm running it so we have to....
<Pygi> LaserJock: nevermind, it's about time for me to start packaging :)
<Pygi> Kyral: kk, great
* Pygi will do it...hopefully soon :)
<Kyral> and no one knows about the StdOut StdErr question?
<Pygi> there, you got your package :)
<Pygi> kyral: just as a thought...who do I give the package to once it's ready?
<Pygi> because me is not MOTU, neither I can upload...
<Kyral> Upload it to REVU?
<Kyral> or file an ITP in Debian...
<Kyral> I mean I'll get around to it if you dont
<Pygi> don't worry, I'll make it this week
<Pygi> that fine? :)
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I have half a mind to just CVS it :D
<Pygi> ah
<Kyral> You just said you wanted something to package :P
<Pygi> yes, but why the CVS version? :) now, how do I upload to revu? :)
* Pygi needs guidance :)
<Kyral> Pygi: because I want to life on the bleeeding edge even more than Dapper :P
<Pygi> Kyral: ah, is CVS version buildable/working properly?
<Pygi> and I doubt that could get into universe :-/
<Kyral> I meant for my personal use
<Pygi> ah :)
<Pygi> now tell me how to update to REVU :)
<Kyral> has your key been cleared?
<Pygi> what key? :)
<netzmeister> gnupg
<Pygi> nop, I don't even have that key :-/
<dolson> Pygi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<netzmeister> Pygi:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Pygi> yup, thanks both
<Kyral> jeez
<Kyral> how do I suppress output?
<Kyral> in a bash script?
<LaserJock> Kyral: send both stdout and stderr to /dev/null?
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> I want stderr though...
<LaserJock> so then send stdout to /dev/null
<Kyral> oh well, both cvs and make have options that suppress the output
<LaserJock> you could send stdout to /dev/null if you don't need it and stderr to a log file or something
<nomed> kiral 2>error
<Kyral> huh?
<nomed> echo kiral 2>error
<LaserJock> $2
<Kyral> nah nah I'll just use the options on make and cvs
<LaserJock> oh, so you want the easy way out ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<LaserJock> argghhh, I'm going to strangle TB
<Kyral> TB?
<LaserJock> ThunderBird
<LaserJock> not Technical Board ;-)
<Kyral> Oh I thought you meant the Tech Board :P
<LaserJock> Thunderbird has been freezing on me in OSX constantly
<LaserJock> I think it is because it is ppc
<LaserJock> it is about the only ppc thing I have and it is constantly freezing and I have to Force Quite it
<netzmeister> siretart:  are you there?
<phanatic> hi people
<dolson> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hi dolson
<netzmeister> raphink:  are you there?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: what do you need?
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Add to the Keyring.
<netzmeister> (revu)
<netzmeister> Pygi:  The creation of the Seamonkey package isn't very simple..
<netzmeister> hmm
<Pygi> netzmeister: hehe :)
<netzmeister> ;-)
<LaserJock> netzmeister: did you send an email?
<raphink> netzmeister: yes, kind of
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Yes..
<netzmeister> raphink:  I hope the mail is correct.
<raphink> netzmeister: you want to be added to the REVU keyring?
<netzmeister> yes
<raphink> hmm let me see
<raphink> I've just reinstalled dapper today
<raphink> and haven't set kmail yet  ;)
<netzmeister> :)
<netzmeister> webmail :)
<phanatic> raphink: you must be very busy ;)
<raphink> phanatic: hmm sorry :( I forgot about your package to review :(
<raphink> netzmeister: yes, but webmail is not very convenient for key stuff ;)
<raphink> netzmeister: what your email add ?
<phanatic> raphink: never mind. it's already accepted... maybe it was siretart :)
<raphink> phanatic: good :)
<raphink> phanatic: yes I'm kind of busy ;)
<netzmeister> Pygi:  I think a seamonkey package isn't the right way..
<phanatic> raphink: i can understand, same here...
<Pygi> netzmeister: well, don't go for it :) It's your package after all ^^
<netzmeister> lol
<raphink> netzmeister: where did you send the mail ?
<raphink> netzmeister: I don't seem to have received anything
<netzmeister> keyring@tiber.tauware.de
<raphink> ah! ok
<raphink> I thought you had sent it to me ;)
<netzmeister> :)
<raphink> netzmeister: I don't have access to keyring@tiber, but if you send the mail to me personally I can add your key ;)
<raphink> hehe
<netzmeister> k, query me your mail..
<raphink> raphink@ubuntu.com
<raphink> easy enough
<netzmeister> hehe
<netzmeister> k, it's out
<raphink> ok
<raphink> netzmeister: could you export your key to keyserver.ubuntu.com please ?
<raphink> netzmeister: you know how to do that ?
<netzmeister> raphink:  :( no..
<netzmeister> but you tell it to me?! :)
<raphink> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys yourkeyid
<raphink> with your key ID ;)
<raphink> so in your case that'll be
<raphink> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys BFA08941
<raphink> hi seth
<netzmeister> jep it's done
<raphink> ty
<netzmeister> no ty :)
<raphink> netzmeister: ok your key is added, you can upload now
<netzmeister> thx raphink
<aboe> I got a question for a Motu
<raphink> aboe: go on
<aboe> I want to ask if it is possible to add BMPx to the universe
<aboe> instead of the old BMP-package
<raphink> it's not possible to add anything to Dapper anymore
<aboe> not even to the universe>>
<raphink> but it'll be possible to add new stuff or bump versions for Dapper+1 in 2 months
<aboe> then maybe in upstream
<aboe> if that is possible it would be really nice
<raphink> aboe: it's possible to bump versions as a UVF exception, if there's a good reason to do so
<raphink> like a bug solved by the new version or an essential feature
<raphink> right now we don't want to add new things in Dapper, so we can focus on bug fixing and polishing
<aboe> it is an essential feature because bmp is stopped in development..and bmpx is the next generation
<raphink> hmm interesting
<raphink> where is bmp ? in main or universe?
<raphink> do you mean recent bmp files can't be read without bmpx ?
<aboe> no bmp was to integrated in xmms, bmpx is the next version where the xmms code is left out..and started from scratch
<raphink> xmms ?
* raphink thought bmp was a picture format
<aboe> I'm talking about beep-media-player
<aboe> (in short bmp)
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> is this a format or what?
<aboe> url : http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/About
<aboe> Just finished the dutch translation for it...and find it way better than beep media player or xmms
<raphink> oh this is a player
<raphink> well then it's not so urgent
<aboe> no but if it could be added to dapper+1 or a multiverse package...
<raphink> oh sure
<raphink> dapper+1 is to be released in october
<raphink> you've got time to get it in
<raphink> you can package it already and get it in dapper+1 in 2 months or so
<raphink> that'll be fine
<aboe> I'm talking with the devs of the program right now, and they want it to be in ubuntu..so how can they do it\
<raphink> aboe: you can do it :)
<raphink> and it's even nicer if you are in contact with the devs
<aboe> mmm....I can't make packages...I tried but ....
<raphink> but ?
<aboe> I think the devs are willing
<netzmeister> raphink:  did you get my query?
<raphink> netzmeister: oh sorry
<aboe> but I'm better in translating stuff
<phanatic> siretart, raphink: i sent you a mail. if you have a little time, please read it :)
<raphink> sure
<raphink> aboe: so far ;)
<phanatic> raphink: thx
<ajmitch_> morning all
<aboe> I know...but haven't got the time to learn
<aboe> but I will contribute in my own way
<phanatic> hi ajmitch_
<aboe> can the devs of bmpx contact you raphink
<aboe> ??
<raphink> phanatic: your wiki page says enough on you to convince the CC, and I'll be happy to support you
<raphink> aboe: sure they could, but I think you'd be better packging it since you're interested in it personaly
<raphink> hi ajmitch_
<aboe> how do i upload it then??
<phanatic> raphink: so you think i can put myself on the agenda?
<aboe> the dev is coming over...too
<raphink> phanatic: sure do :)
<phanatic> raphink: thanks a lot for your support :)
<deadchip> hey guys, i'm 1 of the lead devels on bmpx
<raphink> phanatic: some people apply having just translated things, you have done much more and deserves to be a member
<deadchip> as aboe just discussed
<raphink> hi deadchip
<raphink> nice to meet you
<deadchip> hey raphink :)
<deadchip> we're going to release 0.14 in 2-3 weeks
<deadchip> i don't know when the next ubuntu update is due
<aboe> you too already know each other??
<deadchip> aboe, lol no
<deadchip> he said "nice to meet you"
<raphink> deadchip: as I explained to aboe, it is too late to include your soft in Dapper now, but it can be put in Dapper+1 in 2 months or so
<aboe> ok..
<deadchip> raphink, ah ok that's good
<deadchip> raphink, 0.14 will be out by then
<raphink> deadchip: Dapper is to be released in the end of April
<aboe> but it needs someone to package it so it can be in the repo's
<raphink> so your package can be in Dapper+1 in May or so
<deadchip> 0.13 was some major rework which had some leftovers, and in 0.14 everything seems really very well now
<deadchip> raphink, ok
<raphink> deadchip: now as I said also, I think it's better if someone who knows the program packages it. I'd be fine to package it of course, but it's just nicer if it's someone interested in it who does it :)
<deadchip> raphink, btw does Ubuntu ship the old BMP at all?
<raphink> deadchip: no idea
<raphink> deadchip: check on packages.ubuntu.com
<deadchip> raphink, hmmmm well i have no idea of debian packaging
<aboe> it is shipped as beep-media-player
<deadchip> raphink, i can ask the guy who did a debian package
<raphink> deadchip: who did that?
<deadchip> i personally have no idea how to make debs
<deadchip> raphink, matthias weyland
<deadchip> "reagent"
<deadchip> not sure, maybe you know him
<raphink> I think I do
<deadchip> ok
<raphink> I know this name
<raphink> if i'm not wrong he has packages in Debian , and might even be a DD
<deadchip> yeah
<deadchip> not sure about  #2
<deadchip> but he has
<raphink> so yeah you can ask him
<deadchip> packages that is
<raphink> since he releases packages in Debian
<deadchip> yeah i'll ask him the next time he shows up
<raphink> a good way would be to have him put your soft in Debian right now
<deadchip> or rather, notify him
<raphink> and we'll sync it into Ubuntu in 2 months
<deadchip> that this will be upcoming, etc
<deadchip> hmmm
<raphink> so it'll be in both Debian and Ubuntu
<raphink> ;)
<aboe> Mathias Weyland <mathias@weyland.ch>
<deadchip> raphink, it's pending
<deadchip> or actually
<deadchip> it's in experimental
<raphink> deadchip: ok
<raphink> deadchip: if by the time Dapper is released, your soft is in sid, we'll sync it into Ubuntu
<raphink> so don't worry
<aboe> too bad of the freeze...but waiting 3 months isn't that bad
<deadchip> well it's good, it will be, if debian works fast enough *ahem ahem* already 0.14 then (of bmpx)
<raphink> aboe: be happy we have a freeze... otherwise you can't imagine how many bugs you'd have when Dapper is released ;)
<deadchip> (debian & fast) == 0
<raphink> deadchip: get 0.14 in sid, we'll get it in Dapper+1
<raphink> deadchip: don't be so harsh on Debian ;)
<deadchip> raphink, ok i'll kick matthias in^W^W^W ask him politely to speed the process up if he can
<aboe> raphink, that's true,, but dapper has been stable too me
<raphink> aboe: good for you... I've got quite a bit of major bugs around here
<aboe> that's too bad raphink even got the xgl functioning properly
<raphink> aboe: good ;)
<raphink> aboe: well I'm on KDE too, and I sense there are a bit more bugs on KDE :-(
<aboe> but I think I helped enough...here...going back to translating some more...
<aboe> I'm on XFCE it is still in svn....
<deadchip> xfce 4.3 has sure a nice compositor
<raphink> did you get XFCE work with Xgl + compiz ??
<deadchip> http://futurepast.free.fr/bmpx-0.14-current-1.jpg
<aboe> that's right but compiz is a tat better
<aboe> yes raphink
<raphink> aboe: oh nice :)
<aboe> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/files/9/4/4/9/xgl-xfce.png
<deadchip> i've tried to make xgl work 20 ways
<raphink> I still have some bad bugs with compiz
<raphink> like altgr won't work
<deadchip> hmm cool
<raphink> which is a very bad one for me
<raphink> deadchip: what card?
<deadchip> raphink, r 9250 + r200 driver
<aboe> http://www.xfcewiki.org/ at the bottom of this page
<deadchip> it's really fast with EXA
<deadchip> i've put the 9800 on the shelf for the meantime :P
<raphink> deadchip: I've got a r 9200 + ati driver and it works fine
<deadchip> oh you mean for xgl
<aboe> I've got it working with my 9600xt card
<deadchip> raphink, well it's not that i couldn't make it run
<deadchip> raphink, i couldn't get it build properly in the first place
<aboe> maybe Xorg-air better...
<deadchip> built*
<raphink> deadchip: built ?
<deadchip> i've tried AIGLX
<aboe> On my laptop I got Xorg-air with xfce composite
<raphink> deadchip: how about apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz ?
<deadchip> but it feels like composite from 2 years ago
<aboe> it works but it is not nice
<deadchip> raphink, i run FC
<raphink> deadchip: ah, sorry ;)
<raphink> arf
<deadchip> and Fedora seems to be set on this stupid AIGLX
<raphink> like mandriva, yes
<deadchip> which is total crap (ahem)
<aboe> it will get better, when ati updates it's driver...
<raphink> deadchip: no offense, but what keeps you on FC ?
<deadchip> i use FC mainly cause i develop GTK+ stuf
<deadchip> +f
<deadchip> for that it's really good
<raphink> deadchip: what is special on FC that you don't get on other distros?
<deadchip> not sure i don't think there's anything so special
<LaserJock> I think bmpx is on the Universe Candidates list
<raphink> well Ubuntu also is focused on GNOME stuff in the first place
<aboe> oho I feel a convertion on it's way
<deadchip> raphink, i needed a very very very up to date system that was also stable and i simply picked FC5
<raphink> aboe: did you look on REVU (http://revu.tauware.de) if bmpx is there?
<dolson> heh
<deadchip> i mean
<deadchip> to develop bmpx 0.13 and 0.14
<deadchip> after 0.14 is out i'll check again which distro i'd use for a longer time
<raphink> hmm
<dolson> deadchip: have you tried Ubuntu before?
<aboe> on revu there is no bmpx
<deadchip> i might end up using SuSE again (which i had before), but for me it's really a "tool" thing (like which tool works best)
<raphink> if you need a very up-to-date distro, very stable, I think Debian and Ubuntu are better
<raphink> just my point
<deadchip> dolson, only from a live cd
<LaserJock> I looks like somebody might have packages something for bmpx already
<deadchip> LaserJock, http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads
* dolson was just curious. :)
<deadchip> in the Ubuntu section
<deadchip> shu makes them regularily
<deadchip> after each release
<raphink> who made these packages deadchip?
<deadchip> shu
<deadchip> i don't know his real name
<raphink> and how ?
<deadchip> not sure
<deadchip> lol
<raphink> are they manual packages or checkinstall ones?
<aboe> youre right raphink
* raphink is so used to see checkinstall packages on upstream websites
<dolson> it is checkinstall raphink
<deadchip> meh
<raphink> dolson: then we don't want them
<deadchip> that sucks
<dolson> raphink: I know :)
<LaserJock> no, they are source
<raphink> there's no source
<raphink> LaserJock: I don't see the sources
<dolson> LaserJock: Section: checkinstall ?
<LaserJock> http://eros.vlo.gda.pl/~szuwarek/files/linux/bmpx/
<raphink> ah yes you're right
<dolson> LaserJock: I was looking in the dapper dir
<raphink> dolson: Checkinstall GNU/Linux : the distro that crashes before boot
<dolson> lol
<dolson> isn't that ebuntu?
<LaserJock> ouch
<raphink> hmmpf
* raphink gets his troll killer sword out
<dolson> I'm not a troll
<LaserJock> ok, so we need to get shu to upload some source to REVU
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> :)
<dolson> maybe I would review it too when I'm a MOTU
<raphink> there's no shu on freenode right now though
<raphink> dolson: where do you stand right now?
<raphink> dolson: oh you're dana from the ubuntu studio project
<deadchip> Q-Buntu
<dolson> raphink: http://rivironline.com/march7.png
<raphink> you've been busy uploading lately
<deadchip> experience quantum computing today
<dolson> raphink: I have :)
<raphink> dolson: haha
<LaserJock> there is also a Debian ITP
<aboe> ok guys I'm off, I hope I got things started for bmpx
<raphink> LaserJock: yeah, deadchip said it's in experimental now
<raphink> aboe: thanks, ciao :)
<aboe> bye
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder how long it will take to make it to Sid
<raphink> LaserJock: not months imo
<LaserJock> so we should be set for Dapper+1
<raphink> LaserJock: it might be in sid before dapper is released
<deadchip> "Packages for Debian GNU/Linux are ready and waiting in the NEW queue. Those packages are for experimental until libneon25 goes into unstable."
<deadchip> from our wiki, matthias added that there
<LaserJock> deadchip: ah, thanks
<deadchip> LaserJock, http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Debian_GNU.2FLinux
<LaserJock> deadchip: anyway, it looks like BMPX will be in the next release
<deadchip> LaserJock, ok :)
<LaserJock> deadchip: and thanks for stopping by. It always is easier for us when the upstream devs are in good contact :-)
<deadchip> thanks all you guys are incomparably friendly
<deadchip> LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> np, glad we could help
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yeah, I'm having dinner with one of my upstreams tonight
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: yeah, that's what I'm talking about. Who's paying ;-)
<ajmitch_> heh
<dolson> I am my own upstream
<dolson> I guess I pay either way :\
<LaserJock> hmm, that would be a problem :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-07
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: ping?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yessir?
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: is it ok to patch Makefile.in and Makefile.am?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Better to alter configure.in/configure.ac if you can.
<TheMuso> I think. Depends on what it is.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I'm trying to fix malone bug 6636
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6636 in qgis "help html doesn't launch" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6636
<LaserJock> basically the program thinks the docs are in a different path
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Downloading to have a look now.
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yes it's generally ok
<LaserJock> ok, so when you hit "help" the program looks for /usr/share/<pkg>/doc/ but the docs are installed in /usr/share/doc/<pkg>
<marcin`> hi MOTU's
<LaserJock> and even the doc itself says that it is supposed to be in /sr/share/doc/<pkg>
<LaserJock> hi marcin`
<marcin`> short question today - how can I file ITP ?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Have you looked at doc/Makefile.am?
<TheMuso> SOrry no it doesn't.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: yes, that is why I wanted to patch the Makefile
<TheMuso> Yeah I know.
<LaserJock> marcin`: reportbug
<TheMuso> I see. The Makefile.am in the package root is different to the Makefile.am in the doc/ dir.
<TheMuso> Yes, best to patch it.
<marcin`> LaserJock: I was trying to use this but I don't understand this or manual is outdated
<LaserJock> TheMuso: they are different?
<TheMuso> the Makefile.am in the root directory of the package seems to be diferent to the doc/Makefile.am.
<marcin`> LaserJock: reportbug --email my at email wnpp ?
<TheMuso> docdatadir = $(datadir)/$(PACKAGE)/doc in Makefile.am as opposed to docdatadir = $(datadir)/doc/$(PACKAGE) in doc/Makefile.am
<LaserJock> TheMuso: are you looking at the source package? or the orig.tar.gz?
<TheMuso> The source package.
<TheMuso> From universe.
<TheMuso> There seems to be a diff in the .diff.gz file.
<TheMuso> There is a combination of patches in the debian/patches directory, and patched files in he diff itself.
<LaserJock> yeah, I noticed
<LaserJock> I'm trying to keep it all straight :/
<TheMuso> Messy.
<LaserJock> no wonder the .diff.gz is 80K
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: so what do you think would be the best course of action? make a patch for Makefile.am or put it in the .diff.tar.gz too?
<LaserJock> or let upstream fix the mess ;-)
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Don't really know. It would be worth checkin the other Makefiles that have been patched as well to see what was changed.
<TheMuso> I wonder what came first though? The debian/patches directory or the patches in the diff.gz file?
<netzmeister> yeah i'm on a good way.. the seamonkey package is building..
<netzmeister> *dance*
<raphink> great :)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: it looks like all the Makefile patches are for the doc directory.
<TheMuso> Right. Well they missed one.
<raphink> netzmeister: could you review it before uploading it please ? see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Reviewing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU/REVU-Tools
<TheMuso> And I would say it isn't working due to the root Makefile.am etc not being patched.
<TheMuso> But I think tere is more to it. Looking deeper. :)
<netzmeister> raphink:  yes. i will upload the "codeblocks" package before..
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Try changing Makefile.am and Makefile.in in the root dir and see what happens.
<raphink> netzmeister: ok
<netzmeister> ahh i'm tired & out..
<netzmeister> cu later
<netzmeister> bye bye
<LaserJock> hi Unfrgiven
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: hey dude
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: how r u
<ajmitch_> hey Unfrgiven
<ajmitch_> long time no see
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch_: gday mate
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch_: indeed, its been a while...
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Howd you go?
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch_: how have u been?
<ajmitch_> Unfrgiven: I'm back in .au again, brisbane this time
<Xoritor> anyone here using dapper 64bit tried to play 32bit nwn?
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch_: oh cool. u've moved here?
<Xoritor> it _used_ to work
<ajmitch_> Unfrgiven: nah just doing some work here
<ajmitch_> Unfrgiven: I've been ok, a bit busy as well
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> sorry wrong chan
<Xoritor> hahaha
<LaserJock> TheMuso: it's building, I'm going to test it out ;-)
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch_: oic... cool.
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: have you had a chance to work on your IntroDeveloperDoc? I've been working on http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: to be honest, I havent had the time. i'd like to help out though, where possible. i noticed that flight4 had a very different looking document to the one i submitted
<Unfrgiven> LaserJock: is this one an entirely new doc or a reorgansied version of mine?
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: yeah, I'd like your opinion for sure, and any help would be appreciated.  I did a lot of restructuring.
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: well, it is basically an entirely new doc, but I'm using all kinds of sources. I'm hoping to incorporate all your material
<LaserJock> TheMuso: arggh, it didn't work. That is so weird.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Still building here, will let you know how I go.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: but I did find another place where docdatadir is set
<LaserJock> TheMuso: doc/skin/ has the wrong path
<LaserJock> I bet that is it
<TheMuso> Right.
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't know though, I don't see why that would effect the "Help"
<TheMuso> Still going for me, a big package on a slowish machine.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> TheMuso: so did you change all occurrences of docdatadir?
<TheMuso> No, only the root dir Makefile.am/in
<TheMuso> What ones need changing?
<LaserJock> I changed just the root ones too and it didn't work. but I didn't change doc/Makefile or doc/skin/Makefile.{am,in}
<LaserJock> I wonder if I should leave doc/skin alone
<LaserJock> TheMuso: are the Makefile's recreated at build time?
<TheMuso> The Makefiles are usually created by the configure script.
<herzi> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> herzi: pong
<LaserJock> TheMuso: that's what I thought, which only left doc/skins/ with a wrong path
<TheMuso> Right. So are yo building again?
<TheMuso> Decided to stop my build. That program is huuuge.
<TheMuso> And if you have found another file to change, there is no point continuing.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: yeah, I'm building again
<TheMuso> Let me know how you go.
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> hi thierry
<thierry> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> TheMuso: arggh, that wasn't it
<TheMuso> Woo.
<TheMuso> This is a tough one.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: it acts like it is hardcoded, but it can't be
<TheMuso> hmmm
<LaserJock> TheMuso: ahhh, I think I might have found something
<TheMuso> Cool.
<LaserJock> it is hard coded
<TheMuso> So even the Debian maintainer muscent be aware of that.
<TheMuso> Where abouts?
<LaserJock> in src/qgisapp.cpp
<TheMuso> eww.
<TheMuso> Someone was very naughty.
<LaserJock> line 4034
<LaserJock>  url = "file://" + mAppDir + "/share/qgis/doc/" + url;
<TheMuso> I guess you need to refer to a variable of some sort.
<TheMuso> So that autoconf fixes that up or something.
<LaserJock> well, I could really just change it because the doc itself has the path so it should be consistent, but that isn't very elegant
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<TheMuso> But you don't want to hard code it to something else.
<psusi> what does apt-get source invoke to unpack a source package?
<LaserJock> dpkg-source -x
<psusi> ahh... let me try that...
<TheMuso> psusi: I think it uses the file grab mechanism to download, and then calls dpkg-source -x I believe.
<psusi> hrm...
<psusi> I have the .orig.tar.gz and the diff...
<TheMuso> You need the .dsc
<psusi> if I manually extract the tar.gz though and then apply the diff with patch, the modes aren't right... debian/rules isn't executable for instance
<TheMuso> You could unpack it manually if you wanted to.
<psusi> ahh... so dpkg-source -x foo.dsc?
<TheMuso> Chmod =x debian/rules
<TheMuso> psusi: Yes.
<psusi> bingo
<LaserJock> TheMuso: well, I honestly don't know how to add the variable correctly.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Ask in -devel. There is very likely an autoconf/automake guru in there somewhere.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: interesting, I just found a bug report in upstream where they changed the path to what it is now
<LaserJock> I wonder if we should actually be installing the docs in /usr/share/qgis/docs/
<LaserJock> since that is the author's intent
<TheMuso> I don't know.
<TheMuso> I thought /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGE WAS ONLY FOR PACKAGE RELATED DOCS SUCH AS readme, ETC.
<dolson> whoa
* ajmitch_ hands TheMuso a shift key
* TheMuso loves having to use a screen reader that is a kernel patch and does weird things with the keyboard when shift gets used a lot.
<LaserJock> is there a difference between /usr/share/doc/$package and /usr/share/$package/doc in this case?
<LaserJock> I think /usr/share/$package/doc might be more appropriate, but I was just going from the Debian maintainer had done
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<TheMuso> I guess if the application has a help system that goes there, that is how it should be.
<TheMuso> Many apps put stuff in /usr/share/$PACKAGE.
<bluepixel> hey guys .. i am new to ubuntu. i already upgraded to dapper and i think the update-manager has many problems. after every upgrade, no matter what was upgraded, a restart of the whole machine is required. that cant be.
<LaserJock> but I agree that it seems pretty dumb for the upstream to hard code the help path
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Because daadir is an autoconf variable./
<TheMuso> datadir even.
<TheMuso> Some crazy ricer might have datadir as /app/datadir or something.
<ajmitch_> TheMuso: you've been using gentoo?
<TheMuso> ajmitch_: No.
<ajmitch_> when someone says 'crazy ricer' I always think of gentoo for some reason
<TheMuso> ajmitch_: Thats what I was thinking. Just wanted to use an example to put the point accross.
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: really?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: of course
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: hmm, somehow I don't
<ajmitch_> that's a surprise
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: go & laugh at www.funroll-loops.org for awhile
<LaserJock> ah
<bluepixel> is it okay, that the update manager wants to reboot the machine after every upgrade? i think, this should only be done after kernel was upgraded
<LaserJock> bluepixel: this isn't a support channel so you better off filing a bug or asking #ubuntu
<ajmitch_> I believe it's known & mvo is hopefully fixing it :)
<dholbach> better ask in #ubuntu unless it's *really* a bug
<bluepixel> LaserJock, thanks
<dholbach> update-manager is not part of Universe so nothing MOTUs could change
<ajmitch_> dholbach: thanks for sorting the f-spot UVF stuff :)
<dholbach> ajmitch_: not to worry
<bluepixel> sry, i use ubuntu for about 5? days now .. i have to learn how the community works
<dholbach> bluepixel: Have fun in the Ubuntu community! :)
<bluepixel> thanks.
<nictuku> Hi. I'm making a deb package for a software I'm developing but I wonder what approach should I take to do all installation procedures. I mean, it has no Makefile or distutils. I wonder if it's sane to leave debian/rules to do all the dirty work there.
<dolson> you're the upstream?
<nictuku> yes
<dolson> would it be easier to make a Makefile for everyone, including users of other distros?
<nictuku> well.. should automake create users and set file permissions?
<dolson> hey zakame
<zakame> hello MOTUs! :D
<zakame> hi dolson! :D
<dolson> nictuku: doesn't dh_fixperms fix permissions?
<nictuku> does it? :-)
<dolson> or do you mean ownership?
<nictuku> both
<dolson> I haven't dealt with packages that make users yet.. but zakame will help you
<dolson> right zakame?
<nictuku> the point is, I'm sure debian/rules can do the job, but it this the "RightWay" ?
<TheMuso> I think the postinst script sets up the user.
<TheMuso> What is the user for?
<nictuku> privilege separation
<nictuku> it's a service
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> I suggest having a look at a package like speech-dispatcher. That is one off the top of my head that does what you are wanting to do.
<zakame> hmm pkgs that make users should have a Depends on adduser iirc
<TheMuso> It has a dependancy of adduser, and I think that gets done in the postinst script, but not entirely sure.
<nictuku> interesting
<TheMuso> zakame: The one I am thinking of does for sue.
<nictuku> I get tired only to think that this package will even have to create SSL certificates, create "generic" database and tables, etc.
<nictuku> so do you think I could just do not use autoconf, automake and python's distutils?
<nictuku> and let the inst scripts do the all the work
<TheMuso> What language is the package written in?
<TheMuso> And where does it place files?
<nictuku> python
<zakame> see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html#s10.9
<nictuku> I am reading the maint-guide and I've read the python policy, btw.
<TheMuso> Just checcked that package I mentioned, and the user does indeed get created in the postinst script.
<zakame> hello slomo ajmitch_
<nictuku> thank you TheMuso, I'll check that.
<LaserJock> bmonty: hi!
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<ajmitch> hi
<ajmitch> hopefully it's just DSL at home that's died
<LaserJock> :(
<zakame> hello bmonty LaserJock
<bmonty> hi zakame and ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi zakame
<ajmitch> there it goes..
<LaserJock> ajmitch: man, funroll-loops.org is quite amusing. I hadn't realized.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah :)
<nictuku> ./configure --with-nobugs ; make optimized
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I like this one, ""I essentially started using Gentoo because my ....ing KDE clock would never show the right time in Red Hat."
<LaserJock> "
<ajmitch> LaserJock: there are some gems in there :)
<Lathiat> LaserJock: hehe
<Lathiat> yeh i love it
<Lathiat> i also love the bug report
<Lathiat> with the 50 bazillion compilter flags
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<ajmitch_> and dsl is back
<LaserJock> I once installed a nice app that when through all the CFLAGS and picked and optimized set for your computer
<LaserJock> it was a nice waste of 2 days of cpu time ;-)
<ajmitch> -O99 -ffast-math -sse3
<hub> is there a free jvm that works in Universe?
<hub> that I could use fronm withing firefox
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I think mine took up ~ 2-3 lines
<ajmitch> LaserJock: sure
<ajmitch> and I'm sure the 0.05% performance improvement was worth it
<bluepixel> lol
<TheMuso> hehe
<ajmitch> though some optimisations can be detrimental instead, causing cache misses, etc
<bluepixel> the main advantage of portage is to decide, which softwareparts shall belong to the software, not the speed-imrovements. :)
<bluepixel> but this is also no sorry for compiling all on your machine
<LaserJock> well, I actually went from Gentoo to Ubuntu because I was wasting so much time compiling/tweaking that I didn't get any work done
<LaserJock> but now look at me
<LaserJock> I don't think it was the distro that had the problem ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
* LaserJock wishes pbuilder would hurry up
<ajmitch> LaserJock, addicted to gcc
<bluepixel> LaserJock, same here .. i wasted also much time in running gcc..
<LaserJock> but at least with Ubuntu I get my "fixes" faster. I just hated it when I just got done compiling KDE or gnome and then a new release came out
<TheMuso> hahahahaha
<bluepixel> lol
<TheMuso> I have only played with gentoo on and off, but never really got into it. Build time was a factor for sure.
<bluepixel> you really need a cluster farm to be faster than the releases :D
<TheMuso> I also used to be a Slackware user, but once I found Ubuntu just worked for all my hardware, I jumped straight away.
* TheMuso has just finished installing dapper on his notebook, and everything still "Just works".
<LaserJock> Slackware is about the only major distro I haven't ever tried
* ajmitch_ is lazy & likes relying on binary packages
<TheMuso> Looks like a new GTK has come through the builds.
<bluepixel> i had problems getting the Xserver running after upgrade to dapper, but i know what to do... so i mean, it was also no problem here.
<TheMuso> Slackware had just about everything I needed, but it was the time consuming configuration, and having to grab packages to build for laptop functionality, like proper frequency scaling, etc.
<TheMuso> I like slackware otherwise.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: ok, qgis fixed now
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> What are you going to do re all the patches in the diff?
<LaserJock> well, I just reverted the diffs, so basically the diff.gz is smaller now
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Was that all it was fixing?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure why the Debian maintainer did that
<LaserJock> yes
<TheMuso> Right.
<LaserJock> he must have wanted to install the docs to /usr/share/doc/qgis
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: could I get you too look at a debdiff for me real quick
<ajmitch_> maybe
<ajmitch_> an informed opinion may be a little harder to come by
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/qgis.debidff
<LaserJock> basically, the Debian maintainer changed the Makefile.{am,in} to change the doc install path from /usr/share/qgis/doc/ to /usr/share/doc/qgis/
<LaserJock> but the doc path is hard coded (at least /share/qgis/doc/) in the app so it couldn't find the help file
<ajmitch_> ok
<ajmitch_> so what change did you make?
<LaserJock> all I did was *not* change the Makefile.{am,in} files to change the install path
<LaserJock> the only changes in the files was for the doc path
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: and what do you want me to do?
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: well, I was going to make this my first upload so I wanted to make sure
* ajmitch_ cannot say much, really :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: I'm still a little nervous about screwing up the repo, especially after poor doko's experience today
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: fine, as long as it doesn't sound insane
<ajmitch_> spelling things right in the changelog is a good first step
<TheMuso> hahaha
<ajmitch_> I'd rather the fix be to the app, making it use /usr/share/doc/qgis
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: I agree, although I saw an upstream bug where the actually changed it to this path
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: so I don't know if they would change it back
* ajmitch_ shrugs
<LaserJock> Do you think it would be worth letting go an getting Debian to change it for Dapper+1
* ajmitch_ shrugs
<ajmitch_> ;)
<LaserJock> very helpful
<ajmitch_> of course I am
<LaserJock> hmm, I've gotta go but I'll think about it. I'd like to fix the bug, but I don't want to keep the delta to a minimum
<dholbach> night guys
<bmonty> bye dholbach
* raphink is building a nice repository :)
<herzi> is revu "apt-get source"-able?
<freeflying> herzi: no
<hub> no
<hub> sorry about that
<trappist> How to get involved in an existing specification?  I've run across one I'm really interested in working on, but I don't see any forum for it.
<freeflying> trappist: which specification
<trappist> firewall
<freeflying> trappist: u can contact the author of that spec, and ask him for detail
<trappist> so a spec doesn't get its own mailing list, or bug report, or any collaborative tool like that?
<freeflying> trappist: u can subscribe to the spec on launchpad
<trappist> yeah did that
<trappist> so if I want to help with implementation, I should contact the spec author, or the guy it's assigned to?
<freeflying> trappist: ya
<trappist> I mean to ask which one
<freeflying> trappist: the author or the one assigned to
<trappist> ok thanks
<ajmitch_> trappist: the firewall spec is one that has been bountied & is mostly done but not ready for dapper
<trappist> ajmitch_: yeah I saw the bounty.  unless it's done-with-a-capital-d as we say at work, I'd still like to get involved
<ajmitch_> check the dapper development roadmap that gets sent out to the mailing list
<trappist> the motu list or the devel list?  I don't recall seeing that.
<ajmitch_> devel list
<ajmitch_> might be devel-announce
<trappist> oh I'm not subscribed to that one.
<siretart> morning
<freeflying> siretart: hi
<ajmitch_> hey siretart
<ajmitch_> how are you?
<siretart> huhu freeflying, hi ajmitch_
<siretart> ajmitch_: thanks fine. It is currently about 8am here, and I'm already awake
<siretart> so I'm reading mails and stuff
<ajmitch_> great :)
* ajmitch_ is usually at work by 8am
<siretart> just got an email about NM maintainers asking for integration for AP_SCAN to wpasupplicant, so that NM can have wpa support
<marcin`> hi MOTUs
<ajmitch_> nice
<siretart> this is great news, imo. perhaps (but only perhaps, since we are after FF), we can get that work to dapper
<ajmitch_> hello marcin`
<siretart> at least it should be possible to provide updated packages
<marcin`> could someone tell me if is this possible with debian/${PACKAGE}.install to exclude some files from installation?
* ajmitch_ has to go in about 5-10 minutes
<marcin`> for example in debian/${PACKAGE}.install i got:
<marcin`> *.el /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/package
<marcin`> but I would like to install all *.el file except xxx.el
<siretart> marcin`: delete if afterwards ;)
<marcin`> is this possible to do this maybe with some regexp?
<marcin`> siretart: ehh ok - I thought that you will paste some bash/sed/regexp magic but it's ok :)
<siretart> marcin`: try creating your .install file with some 'find(1)' magic
<ajmitch_> siretart: I'm never a fan of debian/rules modifying too many other files in debian/ :)
<ajmitch_> though that way would work
<ajmitch_> and then you might as well not use a .install file
<ajmitch_> but just do find ... -exec dh_install ...
<siretart> ajmitch_: I didn't say to run it in debian/rules
<ajmitch_> siretart: true, you didn't :)
<siretart> :)
<ajmitch_> ok, I'd better head away for the evening
<ajmitch_> see you all tomorrow
<marcin`> siretart: 'find' magic in *.install doesn't want to work
<marcin`> siretart: I'll just remove in fules - thanks anyway
<siretart> marcin`: nono, you misunderstood me. I suggested in creating a custom *.install using find to include exactly the files you want
<marcin`> siretart: aah
<marcin`> another thing...
<marcin`> I reported bug to malone: #5165 and it's assigned to MOTU
<marcin`> does it mean that some MOTU will take care of this but?
<Gloubiboulga> yes
<marcin`> Gloubiboulga: heh ok - another thing is: when...?
<Hobbsee> bug 5165
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5165 in libphp-adodb "libphp-adodb in Breezy has dependency to php5" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5165
<siretart> marcin`: is this bug breezy only? has it been fixed in dapper?
<Gloubiboulga> marcin`, I can't tell...
<marcin`> siretart: I use dapper and no this bug is still here
<marcin`> siretart: and in fact I'm not sure about breezy
<marcin`> siretart: in breezy it could be ok
<marcin`> siretart: I don't know when maintainer removed dependency to php4
<siretart> marcin`: what about suphp?
<siretart> no. php4 seems sufficient
<marcin`> siretart: I think that change from php5 to php4 | php5 in dependencies should be ok
<siretart> marcin`: I have to leave now. You might have better chances if you assign it to motureviewers
<siretart> else keep on bugging motus in this channel to get your upload sponsored
<marcin`> siretart: how?
<Hobbsee> isnt it just uploading a debdiff to fix it?  and then poking someone?
<siretart> (when I began contributing, I had a directory on my webserver called 'upload-queue', where I collected my uploads for batch processing by some motu)
<marcin`> so I should fix this package, create debdiff and upload to malone?
<siretart> sounds easy reviewable. yes
<marcin`> heh and what about new version? adodb in this package is old
<marcin`> there is already new version in upstream
<siretart> marcin`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/UVFStatus
<marcin`> siretart: ok
<marcin`> siretart: thanks
<marcin`> yet another question
<marcin`> is there any naming convention for cvs snapshot packages?
<Hobbsee> *thiknks*
<marcin`> like: 1.0.0-cvs20060301-0ubuntu1 ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, there is, trying to remember what it is...
<Hobbsee> marcin`: kradio_0.1beta1.0snapshot20051204 or similar
<Hobbsee> shouldnt be 1.0, as the 1.0 release of the package will need to replace the cvs version of it
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee!
<netzmeister> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey netzmeister
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<TheMuso> Feeling refreshed?
<dholbach> TheMuso: I'm getting there
<dholbach> TheMuso: it was around 5h of sleep
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<Tonio_> hello
<Gloubiboulga> hi Tonio_
<zakame> evening MOTUs
<freeflying> zakame: hey
<zakame> hello freeflying
<freeflying> looking for review
<freeflying> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> freeflying: gonna review it ;)
<freeflying> thx
<Yagisan> G'day all
<marcin`> heh some bastard screwed up gksu and gdm package :(
<dholbach> marcin`: "<marcin`> heh some bastard screwed up gksu and gdm package :("
<dholbach> marcin`: tame your tongue
<netzmeister> :-/
<marcin`> dholbach: sorry 1. wrong channel, 2. it was bug in gdm not in gksu - I'll file bug report in malone soon
<dholbach> marcin`: no matter where you said that - it's as imappropriate as can be and you're not respecting the Code of Conduct at any rate
<dholbach> marcin`: there's enough ranting around at the moment - don't forget there are *people* working on packages
<dholbach> marcin`: and if you can't cope with momentary breakages, then please use the stable branch of the distro, thanks.
<G0SUB> dholbach ++
<netzmeister> hm since the last dapper update my linux doesn't boot..
<netzmeister> grub doesn't find the partitions..
<nomed> hi all
<netzmeister> when i edit the grub lines manualy he finds the kernel but not the root filesystem..
<netzmeister> hi nomed
<Gloubiboulga> evening nomed :)
<netzmeister> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/310/
<netzmeister> the output from lintian..
<netzmeister> thats not nice.. :-(
<phanatic> hi people
<dolson> hi ph
<dolson> phanatic even
<dolson> lol
<phanatic> re dolson :)
<netzmeister> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/310/
<netzmeister> help.. :(
<dholbach> netzmeister: it might help if you ask specific questions
<dholbach> and people didn't have to look up a page and guess what you want them to help you with :)
<netzmeister> :/
<netzmeister> sry..
<dholbach> Don' worry. :-)
<netzmeister> the lintian test failed..
<dholbach> yeah, obviously
<dholbach> you have a bunch of stuff to fix :)
<netzmeister> :( i know.. but i don't know how?
<slomo> netzmeister: uh... ok, you can ignore the first one, for the second one don't install COPYING... the third one is bad as there already is another package with that library afaik, needs to be solved... and when that's solved we fix the others ;)
<netzmeister> for example..
<netzmeister> okay, i'll be back in a few minutes ... i play "bug hunter".. rofl
<netzmeister> "W: codeblocks: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libwxscintilla.so.0.0.1 usr/lib/libwxscintilla.so"
<netzmeister> what does this mean?
<netzmeister> can you give me a tip
<raphink> some files go to the 0-dev package, some go to the 0 one
<slomo> netzmeister: first of all be sure that no other package ships this files... i remember seeing this files somewhere else already
<raphink> hmm yes unless this lib is only used by one package, huhu :$
<netzmeister> hm
<dholbach> Good Night guys!
<netzmeister> night dholbach
<phanatic> goodnite dholbach
<marcin`> hi all
<netzmeister> hi marcin`
<marcin`> could someone avise me what to do if I would like to propose new naming convention for emacs packages?
<marcin`> I already uploaded few packages to REVU - unfortunately only one was reviewed
<marcin`> but on this first MOTU's complained about name - that I changed from already existing package in universe
<marcin`> so I would like to propose a general change
<marcin`> question - how and where?
<zyga> marcin`: what is the current naming scheme?
<marcin`> zyga: well propably there is no naming scheme
<marcin`> zyga: packages has original names
<marcin`> zyga: so sometimes you got: flim, apel, bbdb, nxml-mode
<marcin`> zyga: and sometimes you got: emacs-color-themes, emacs-wiki
<marcin`> zyga: I would like to propose general change to emacs-[original_name] 
<phanatic> marcin`: maybe you should propose to debian devels first?
<zyga> marcin`: sounds quite reasonable
<marcin`> phanatic: mailing list or is there irc channel?
<phanatic> i think the debian-devel list would reach more people than irc
<marcin`> ok then I'll try to do this
<netzmeister> slomo:  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/314/
<netzmeister> it is a little bit better..
<netzmeister> whiprush: codeblocks: extra-license-file usr/share/doc/codeblocks/COPYING.gz
<netzmeister> when i delete the COPYRIGHT file another error occours..
<netzmeister> :(
<netzmeister> sry not COPYRIGHT.. i mean COPYING
<hub> just that it gets installed by make install
<ajmitch> morning
<phanatic> hi ajmitch
<netzmeister> hub:  you talk to me?
<hub> netzmeister: yeah
<Amaranth> yeah, make install needs to not install the COPYING.gz fle
<netzmeister> hmm i build a package
<netzmeister> "non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink"
<netzmeister> hmm
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-08
<netzmeister> slomo are you there?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: how is the packaging coming?
<netzmeister> it looks good..
<netzmeister> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/317/
<netzmeister> thats the result of lintian..
<netzmeister> i have no idea..
<netzmeister> :(
<LaserJock> netzmeister: well the first couple are because it seems you don't have a manpage for each binary you're installing
<LaserJock> netzmeister: and COPYING shouldn't be installed
<netzmeister> how?
<raphink> netzmeister: the best way to provide manpages for your package is using docbook
<LaserJock> hi raphink
<raphink> hi LaserJock <><
<netzmeister> raphink:  okay, i used manedit
<netzmeister> i've deleted the file COPYING but then the build process stopps with an error
<raphink> got my repo up today LaserJock :) all automatized in bash :) look : http://packages.raphink.net
<raphink> netzmeister: don't delete anything from the source
<netzmeister> k
<raphink> netzmeister: the only changes should bring to the dir are in debian/
<raphink> don't add or remove anything but this dir
<raphink> if you need to change things in the sources, you have to use patches
<raphink> LaserJock: well css are not from me as you can guess ;)
<netzmeister> raphink:  okay.
<netzmeister> but i don't know what i could do, to solve the last errors..
<LaserJock> raphink: am I going to have to report you to canonical ;-)
<netzmeister> (manpage are no problems..)
<raphink> LaserJock: why?
<raphink> LaserJock: because of the logo ?
<ajmitch> raphink: you doing naughty things?
<LaserJock> raphink: copyrighted material ;-)
<raphink> ajmitch: just having a repo
<ajmitch> oh dear
<raphink> LaserJock: I didn't modify the logo and it's used all around on the internet
<LaserJock> raphink: np, I'm just to used to the doc team
<raphink> LaserJock: no but if there's a good reason for you to say that, I'd be happy to know :)
<raphink> ajmitch: what?
<netzmeister> wb slomo
<netzmeister> ups, auto reconnect. :)
<raphink> hehe
<netzmeister> *g*
<ajmitch> raphink: the black helicopters should be overhead shortly
<raphink> haha
<raphink> ajmitch: no really tell me what part is wrong?
<raphink> using the logo, using the revu css ?
<ajmitch> raphink: even worse, you'll have this to deal with: http://ploum.frimouvy.org/images/cheerleader.png
<raphink> llllllllloooooool
<raphink> hehe
<netzmeister> "W: codeblocks: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libwxscintilla.so.0.0.1 usr/lib/libwxscintilla.so" :(
<netzmeister> i have no idea. am i a b00n?
<hub> netzmeister: the .so needs to go in the -dev pacakge
<netzmeister> aha
<hub> netzmeister: because it is only used when link with -l
<netzmeister> o_O
<netzmeister> "no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libcodeblocks.so.0.0.1" this error is past..
<netzmeister> :)
<netzmeister> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/318/
<netzmeister> 3 errors...
<netzmeister> hub: i think my english is not good enough to understand the problem with the -dev package
<netzmeister> okay, i'm out. cu later
<marcin`> hi MOTU's again
<marcin`> need some info how to create patches to orig sources that I could apply with package?
<marcin`> could some point me to some docs about it?
<crimsun> marcin`: you can either use the transcript of ajmitch's motu school lesson as a guide ( I think sladen made a good summary; check the motu mailing list archives ), or you can use the Debian NMG, or you can use what LaserJock has done thus far with the packaging guide
<sladen> marcin`: http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/tutorial/01/  in fact I even checked it yesterday for something
<ajmitch> crimsun: I didn't really cover that part
<sladen> I might do a terse writeup/braindump/howto
<ajmitch> \sh explained a bit previous to my ramble, on how to do patching
<ajmitch> crimsun: btw I see that fixes have landed in alsa CVS for acer laptops like mine
<sladen> ajmitch: would would be really useful is a ''how to add debian/patches/ to a package that doesn't have it
<ajmitch> sladen: I probably have the logs of it somewhere
<sladen> ajmitch: and a 2 minute guide to working with quilt (since even I gave up after 3hours of faffing)
<ajmitch> since that wasn't me explaining it
* ajmitch has never used quilt
<marcin`> sladen: thanks but this tutorial is nice but unfortunately doesn't answer my question
<marcin`> sladen: I know how to create package but don't know how to prepare packages that I could apply to orig sources
<marcin`> sladen: so I know how to package - don't know how to prepare package that changes something in orig sources
<marcin`> so guys... in MOTU school I see that dpatch is 'bad'
<minghua> hello MOTU world
<sladen> marcin`: I don't undersrand that;  everyone is telling me off if I don't use delta patches
<ajmitch> the context is that it's not nice to add a patch system to an existing debian package, since that can & possibly will greatly annoy the debian maintainer
<marcin`> ajmitch: I don't care about debian maintainer because package I create is not in debian yet
<marcin`> ajmitch: but I need to patch orig source so.... ? what to do?
<ajmitch> then use what you want
<ajmitch> if you want to use dpatch on something you're doing yourself, that's fine
<marcin`> ajmitch: ok let's say - cdbs...
<marcin`> ajmitch: then could you give me url how to prepare patches?
<ajmitch> include dpatch.mk, and use dpatch-edit-patch
<tseng> if you are using cdbs you can include simple-patchsys
<tseng> and put normal diffs in debian/patches
<marcin`> I love it...
<marcin`> guys - please... URL ?
<marcin`> howto?
<tseng> i thought I just gave you the howto
<marcin`> (I know I know google is my friend)
<tseng> apt-get source muine
<tseng> learn by example
<marcin`> tseng: ok thanks
<marcin`> tseng: but just one thing
<marcin`> tseng: how you create files in debian/patch ?
<tseng> with diff
<marcin`> tseng: sorry debian/patches
<tseng> diff -ruN sourcetree.old sourcetree.new
<tseng> or: cdbs-edit-patch
<marcin`> and you need to be in source directory to run this right?
<marcin`> anyway I'll try
<crimsun> 'night guys (still recovering from stomach flu)
<freeflying> siretart: ping
<freeflying> raphink: ping
<raphink> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> raphink: need help again , hehe
<raphink> with what?
<freeflying> raphink: plz del scim-pinyin on revu
<raphink> right
<freeflying> raphink: thx, i'd reupload soon
<raphink> done
<freeflying> raphink: would u mind review it
<raphink> hmm not right now
<raphink> it's 3:37AM
<raphink> so I'm not in a good state to review ;)
<raphink> hehe
<freeflying> hmm
<raphink> ;)
<minghua> freeflying: are you trying to upload scim-pinyin 0.5.91 to dapper?
<freeflying> minghua: have a try
<minghua> freeflying: I would appreciate a notice before your upload then (as the Debian maintainer, not as the fellow Ubuntu member), thanks
<freeflying> minghua: work on this , just for the support of skim
<KillerKiwi2006> anybody know if the CNR http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7474779842.html rumor is ture?
<minghua> freeflying: well, I don't agree with at least the removal of scim-chinese
<dolson> KillerKiwi2006: geez, I sure hope not
<minghua> freeflying: but as I have said, anybody can upload SCIM stuff in ubuntu, I am just asking for a notice to the Debian maintainer
<freeflying> minghua: this due to the languag-pack depend on scim-pinyin
<KillerKiwi2006> dolson: my thoughts exactlly
<dolson> KillerKiwi2006: I hope someone higher up gives you an answer... I don't like where this is heading if it's true though
<minghua> freeflying: 1. we are in feature freeze;  2. scim-pinyin 0.5.0 works just fine with skim without the special skim support part;  3. I don't agree with your style of im-switch support
<minghua> freeflying: but I am not going to argue with you about this, you have you right to upload as you want (as long as you can find a sponsor)
<minghua> freeflying: I am just asking for a notice, so I know what's going on with my Debian package in Ubuntu
<ajmitch> KillerKiwi2006: who knows
<freeflying> minghua: we make scim's module register scim to im-switch now ,how about it ?
<minghua> freeflying: and if you keep your "we don't need to tell you about anything we do with scim in ubuntu", I am fine with that as well
<minghua> freeflying: If you don't want to talk with me about scim, I don't mind.  I just ask for a _notice_.
<freeflying> minghua: if you have interesting on those , I will tell you
<minghua> freeflying: I have always had interest.  What about answering my mail to ubuntu-devel list?
<dolson> KillerKiwi2006: if it was only used for things that aren't legal otherwise, then I would welcome it, but still wouldn't use it. I can't see it replacing synaptic/apt/etc though.. if it does, well, back to debian I go. :)
<minghua> and I am busy this week
<minghua> so I don't have time for ubuntu stuff
<freeflying> minghua: right I can give private mail or mail to ml
<ajmitch> dolson: of course it wouldn't replace apt, etc
<ajmitch> the rest of the developers would have a fit
<dolson> I am in good company then :)
<dolson> the more I read about it, the more I think it's a good solution for the codec issues
<KillerKiwi2006> Would would be 'better' is if CNR only installed into a cmg like klik.....
<Amaranth> There is no way Ubuntu is using CNR
<minghua> freeflying: mailing list, please.  thanks
<dolson> no? the CEO of Linspire is posting on the Ubuntu forums
<Amaranth> there are plans to move to SMART though, from what i've heard
<Amaranth> michael robertson is posting to the ubuntu forums?
<KillerKiwi2006> yes
<Amaranth> i should say hi
<KillerKiwi2006> i've seen some of his posts
<dolson> no, it's Kevin Carmony
<Amaranth> and see if i can get the job he gave to cody over me :P
<dolson> Camony I mean
<Amaranth> oh, who cares then :P
<KillerKiwi2006> Was an interesting read about selling OOS in stores
<Amaranth> "Absolutely," Carmony replied. "I've talked to Mark [Shuttleworth]  about it. We both like the idea a great deal. We'd just make a way to apt-get the CNR client for free, then Ubuntu users could choose to simply use apt, OR, for those who want the one-click convenience of CNR, they could try CNR for free for 15 days, and if they like it, pay for the service [$20 per year] .
<Amaranth> so if anything it'd be optional
<Amaranth> you guys made it sound like it was going to be mandatory
<dolson> I did? No I didn't, I said I wouldn't use Ubuntu if it was
<KillerKiwi2006> " 	anybody know if the .... rumor is ture?"
* ajmitch blames the kiwi
* KillerKiwi2006 was asking about rumor..... sorry for mis leed
<ajmitch> KillerKiwi2006: it's ok
<dolson> anyhow, I like how he justifies it... "98% of the world will no way take the time to learn how apt-get works" and then goes on to say "he wouldn't put our client in the default distro but would have to be apt from a different location or downloaded and installed separately"
<ajmitch> but asking here probably isn't the best place to verify any rumours
<dolson> so... you need to learn how to apt in order to get CNR so that you don't have to apt
<Amaranth> i wonder if he found out we were working towards a free CNR replacement and offered this to make people give up on the project
<dolson> Amaranth: that's what SMART is, right? is there a web presence yet?
<ajmitch> KillerKiwi2006: where in NZ, btw?
<Amaranth> SMART is an apt replacement
<KillerKiwi2006> auckland
<dolson> hmm
<Amaranth> http://labix.org/smart
<ajmitch> Amaranth: so what is this CNR replacement you have?
<Amaranth> maybe smart isn't an acronym, looks like i'm just shouting
<Amaranth> ajmitch: for breezy we were working on turning g-a-i into that, i guess it already basically died
<Amaranth> although it'll get there, bit by bit
<Amaranth> dolson: "Canonical Ltd. - Is funding Smart development since September of 2005."
<whiprush> I'd rather people just pay linspire the 20 bucks and bother then with support than them breaking their stuff with the forum script-of-the-day I guess.
<ajmitch> Amaranth: last I heard the author was working on launchpad
<Amaranth> whiprush: hehe, automatix is dead
<Amaranth> i killed it
<Amaranth> that was a fun day
<dolson> how did you kill it? :D
<ajmitch> Amaranth: no, plenty of people still love their automatix
<dolson> and did you kill EasyUbuntu too?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: But no one works on it anymore and it's not promoted.
<Amaranth> EasyUbuntu? No, I help with that one. :)
<dolson> awesome!
<Amaranth> Sort of, I'm there for Python questions and such
<dolson> cool. I read lots of bad things about Automatix.. and I didn't like that whole "I can killall zenity if I want to because no one uses it" thing
<Amaranth> i killed automatix by making a fake fork called automatix-ng, forcing the author to admit defeat on the name issue, which made him so mad he quit working on it
<dolson> lol
<KillerKiwi2006> That was when he tried to change the lisence?
<Amaranth> basically he got pissed and took him ball and went home
<Amaranth> his
<Amaranth> KillerKiwi2006: no, that was earlier
<dolson> hahaha. that guy was a total jerk.. I couldn't believe the posts he was making
<Amaranth> killall zenity, creating a root account, --force-yes on apt
<Amaranth> it was scarily broken
<dolson> yeah, I read all that. I'm reading your thread now, lol
<TheMuso> automatix was a good idea though, but by the sounds of it, was badly coded.
<TheMuso> IMO it was a good idea anyway.
<KillerKiwi2006> i think easyubuntu was first....
<Amaranth> TheMuso: that's why EasyUbuntu is around
<Amaranth> it was
<Amaranth> automatix was a fork of the original easyubuntu
<Amaranth> which died
<TheMuso> Right.
<Amaranth> nalioth, robotgeek, keyes (original author), and me (sort of) are remaking it in python
<ajmitch> all of it leaves a bad taste in my mouth
<dolson> and came back stronger
<KillerKiwi2006> it looks good
<Amaranth> to basically be a sane automatix
<dolson> it won't be in dapper, will it?
<Amaranth> i don't believe so
<dolson> that sucks :(
<dolson> haha, I love that admin. "I'll start banning people for no good reason at all!$@#%@%"
<dolson> *personal attack removed* -- damn! I always looked forward to arnieboy's childish insults
* KillerKiwi2006 thinking can't live without the revel ff extension now..
<dolson> what's that KillerKiwi2006?
<Amaranth> dolson: I have a copy
* Amaranth hugs gmail and email alters on subscribed threads
<dolson> Amaranth: /msg me what he said :D
<KillerKiwi2006> http://aluminum.sourmilk.net/reveal/
<Amaranth> alerts
<Amaranth> man, i must be tired
<KillerKiwi2006> shows thumbnails of webpages visted in a timeline
<dolson> oh nice
<Amaranth> dolson: 'his effort with smeg took him more than a year and its still a bag of wormy bugs.. lol.. all the best with automatix :) Amaranth said to himself : "well since I cant do shit with smeg after everything, lets go and **** someone else's work and hog some limelight."'
<dolson> too bad I am using Epiohany now
<Amaranth> KillerKiwi2006: it shows thumbnail tooltips on the back and forward buttons too
<dolson> Amaranth: lol
<KillerKiwi2006> lol true
<ajmitch> KillerKiwi2006: so you want to join the MOTUs in making ubuntu a better place? :)
<dolson> yeah, you could package up automatix
<KillerKiwi2006> :P
<Amaranth> eek i'm getting easyubuntu bugs
<dolson> with checkinstall
* Amaranth blames kiwi
<KillerKiwi2006> yup
<dolson> Empty cup of Ubuntu ? lol
<ajmitch> Amaranth: stop blaming the kiwis
<Amaranth> dolson: means banned
<dolson> Amaranth: yeah, who got that? Seth?
<Amaranth> i guess
<dolson> it seems to me that he's still working on automatix.. he's posting in his threads about it, and actually, surprisingly, he admitted that it was a stop-gap measure to counter the absense of.. wait for it... Linspire's CNR
<Amaranth> ha
<dolson> hmmm, does anyone know of a really simple app like Thoggen but for another format, such as XviD or MPEG?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ping?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: do you use madison-lite?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> there's a working config on tiber
<ajmitch> iirc /usr/local/bin/update-madison-lite-mirror & the config in /etc
<LaserJock> I'm using it but I don't know how to update it
<ajmitch> see above..
<LaserJock> ok, thanks.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: hmm, I'm not an admin, could you run it for me?
<minghua> hi LaserJock
<ajmitch> it was being run every 12 hours
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> LaserJock: any words from plotdrop upstream?
<LaserJock> minghua: hmm, about the problem you had?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: any reason it needs to be re-run now?
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah, about needing libglade >= 2.6
<LaserJock> ajmitch: not particularly, I was just comparing some stuff that hit debian pretty recently. If it is being update every 12 hrs it's ok
<LaserJock> minghua: hmm, just a sec. let me search my email
<minghua> LaserJock: and actually your build-dependency needs to be tightened as well
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah? I'm always up for package improvement tips ;-)
<LaserJock> minghua: ok, so upstream asked if you were by change compiling with gtk 2.6 but runnint 2.4
<minghua> LaserJock: no, I built in a sarge chroot
<minghua> LaserJock: it is gtk+ 2.6, but libglade 2.4
<minghua> LaserJock: you have Build-Depends: libglade2-dev in debian/control
<LaserJock> sarge has gtk2.6?
<minghua> LaserJock: in my opinion it should be libglade2-dev (>= ...)
<minghua> LaserJock: yes:
<minghua> Package: libgtk2.0-0
<minghua> Version: 2.6.4-3.1
<LaserJock> and libglade is 2.4, hmm.
<LaserJock> ok, so is the problem with libglade then
<minghua> LaserJock: I don't really insist any change, a claim that plotdrop requires libglade >= 2.6 would be sufficient
<minghua> and then I can say it can't be backported to sarge without a patch :-P
<minghua> LaserJock: anyway it's not urgent at all, just happens come to mind
<LaserJock> well, upstream told me he was interested in the problem
<LaserJock> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> minghua: I'm going to email plotdrop upstream about your findings and see if he want's to change it to work or not. But I'll get the dep tightened anyway.
<LaserJock> minghua: thank's for finding this
<minghua> LaserJock: great, thanks
<G0SUB> is everybody sleeping?
<LaserJock> no exactly
<TheMuso> G0SUB: Not here. Tis mid to alte arvo here in Sydney.
<G0SUB> heh
<G0SUB> do you guys need any help with some packaging or bug fixing?
<G0SUB> I want to help
<LaserJock> I think we are mostly iin bug fixing mode at this point
<G0SUB> yes, I can help in fixing bugs
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> G0SUB?
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga when you send in debdiffs, why don't you close the bugs in the changelog?
<Gloubiboulga> good question
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga you should always do that ... else it gives the uploader more pain
<Gloubiboulga> you're certainly right
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga can you share a few bugs with me? it seems you are way too fast in fixing the bugs in malone
<G0SUB> :)
<Gloubiboulga> G0SUB, I've used http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/unmet/dapper-unmet.txt to find bugs to fix
<G0SUB> oh, ok
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga thanks :)
<Gloubiboulga> G0SUB, np ;)
<Gloubiboulga> but browsing malone is also a good way to find some stuff to do
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga yes, I am doing that itself
<Gloubiboulga> even if it's only triage, it's usefull
<Gloubiboulga> cool :)
<G0SUB> working on #31152 now
<Gloubiboulga> malone 31152
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31152 in gtick "Missing .desktop file" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31152
<G0SUB> I will attach a debdiff
<Gloubiboulga> there's a lot of missing desktop files...
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga yep, a LOT
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Do these packages have bugs regarding the unmet deps?
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, some of them have bugs
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, I've started a wab page with status for some of these packages
<Gloubiboulga> some just FTBFS
<TheMuso> Right.
<Gloubiboulga> I could turn it in a wiki page for a collaborative work
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<TheMuso> Malone search doesn' seem to be working for me.
<TheMuso> I enter a keyword, i.e a package name, and it sends me to the general info page about Ubuntu.
<Gloubiboulga> I always use https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/<source package>
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<ajmitch> Gloubiboulga: http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/MoM/wip.py
<ajmitch> Gloubiboulga: we don't want to go back to using the wiki for thousands of packages - it gets unbearably slow & messy
<Gloubiboulga> ok ajmitch
<ajmitch> see you tomorrow
<Gloubiboulga> cu ajmitch
<dolson> Emmek Hiktory?
<G0SUB> dolson ?
<dolson> is that your patch, G0SUB?
<G0SUB> dolson yes
<dolson> it's "Emmet Hikory" ;)
<G0SUB> oh, crap
<G0SUB> dolson typo
<G0SUB> dolson fix the typo and upload to revu please
<zakame> hello MOTUs! :D
<dolson> ok :)
<dolson> hi zakame
<G0SUB> zakame :) not a motu yet
<G0SUB> dolson thanks :)
<G0SUB> dolson are you wokring on something now?
<dolson> G0SUB: I'm going to patch that and put it on REVU
<G0SUB> dolson fine ...
<dolson> you told me to
<zakame> heya G0SUB!
<G0SUB> dolson can you wait for me to fix the patch and attach it?
<dolson> well it's going to be changed if I do the upload anyhow
<G0SUB> I see
<dolson> do you not have REVU access yet?
<G0SUB> doesn't matter ... you go ahead then
<G0SUB> dolson no, I haven't applied
<dolson> ah, ok
<G0SUB> dolson I usually got jpatrick to upload my patches directly
<TheMuso> G0SUB: It is not hard to get REVU access.
<dolson> you patched an old, non-ubuntu version
<TheMuso> And doesn't take long.
<G0SUB> dolson non-ubuntu?
<dolson> nevermind, there is no ubuntu version. nonetheless, your patch fails on the changelog.. doesn't matter, since I have to change it anyhow
<G0SUB> dolson do
<TheMuso> Anybody got any ideas as to why a source package FTBFS according to Launchpad, including i386, but I have just managed to successfully build in pbuilder?
<TheMuso> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/supercollider/
<dolson> G0SUB: you didn't change the version properly or the distro, just FYI
<G0SUB> dolson i mistakenly pulled down the breezy source
<dolson> it was still wrong :)
<dolson> version shouldn't be -2, but -1ubuntu1
<TheMuso> G0SUB: Are you working in a dapper chroot or an installed dapper setup?
<dolson> distro should be dapper, not unstable
* TheMuso strongly recommends a good working environment so things do not get mixed up.
<G0SUB> pbuilder
<TheMuso> G0SUB: Yeah, but how did you get the source originally? do you simply have the dapper sources in your sources.list file?
<G0SUB> well, I was supposed to be inside the chroot, but did the whole thing outside :)
* TheMuso likes having more than one Ubuntu supported arch to test builds on.
<G0SUB> TheMuso are you a motu?
<TheMuso> G0SUB: No.
<G0SUB> ok
<TheMuso> But I have had a lot of experience in the past 4 years or so packaging software for various distros.
<TheMuso> Not saying that I am an expert or anything.
<TheMuso> Far from it.
<TheMuso> But I have found that having a good directory structure st up for storing source packages and related files can help a lot.
<TheMuso> When I found out about dchroot, I set one up straight away. I love it.
<TheMuso> Good for having an environment to do work in that if it breaks, doesn't affect your every day work. Even if you are running dapper as an OS.
<TheMuso> Thats what I have found anyway.
<dolson> wtf
<siretart> morning folks
<G0SUB> siretart
<siretart> G0SUB! :)
<Lathiat> return
<netzmeister> moin
<siretart> hi netzmeister
<netzmeister> hi siretart
<netzmeister> :)
<netzmeister> uhm i'm tired..
<siretart> Lathiat: just wanted to tell you that avahi/zeroconf just ROCK. hard! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<netzmeister> hi dholbach
<Lathiat> siretart: thanks :)
<freeflying> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey netzmeister, freeflying
<siretart> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey siretart
<Kagou> hi dholbach . I hope that i 'v well answered to your needs in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/33306
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33306 in blender "French translation of blender.desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> Kagou: looking
<Kagou> i'm in the process of learning how to package / patch ... and do more than just report a bug
<dholbach> Kagou: you made an unnecessary change to the changelog entry before
<dholbach> Kagou: i'll remove that bit
<Kagou> ok so it's not a obligation to do a "dch -i"
<dholbach> no, not at all
<Kagou> mmmh opkay
<dholbach> it's just you modified the changelog entry before
<dholbach>   [ Daniel Holbach ] 
<dholbach>   * Fake sync from Sid, UVF permission granted by mdz.
<dholbach>   [ VETSEL Patrice ] 
<dholbach>   * -
<dholbach>  -- VETSEL Patrice <vetsel.patrice@wanadoo.fr>  Wed,  1 Mar 2006 18:25:14 +0100
<dholbach> that doesn't make sense
<dholbach> as i uploaded 2.41-1ubuntu1 already
<Kagou> ok
<netzmeister> dholbach:  It looks good.. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/318/
<Kagou> just for information, do you know where is seb128 ?!
<dholbach> not online yet
<dholbach> netzmeister: still some stuff to fix
<dholbach> netzmeister: but keep up the good work
<siretart> dholbach: so we are allowed to do emergency 'fake' syncs?
<dholbach> absolutely
<dholbach> do a build1 please
<siretart> ok
<siretart> in breezy I was told not to do this. but ok
<zakame> hi MOTUs!
<dholbach> Kagou: seb128 just arrived
<siretart> hi zakame
<dholbach> siretart: this is a different situation
<siretart> hi seb128! :)
<zakame> hello siretart
<siretart> dholbach: yes, I understand
<Kagou> roo
<Kagou> thnx dholbach
<zakame> what's with the 'fake' syncs?
<netzmeister> dholbach:  Thx.. but i think that this problem "non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libwxscintilla.so.0.0.1 usr/lib/libwxscintilla.so" is atm to heavy for me..
<zakame> netzmeister: that's a lintian error
<netzmeister> yes
<netzmeister> zakame:  but i don't know how to fix it..
<dholbach> netzmeister: i'd reccommend to get started with fixing minor bugs
<dholbach> netzmeister: there you have a look at a lot of other packages - that's easier to start with
<zakame> netzmeister: you probably need to read the libpkg-guide then :/ but I concur with dholbach
<dholbach> apt-cache -i unmet   is a *very good start*
<netzmeister> thx men.
<netzmeister> i try later..
<poningru> hi anyone around?
<poningru> wanted to know if it was possible to package mythtv into one package/ meta package
<poningru> as in right now inorder to install mythtv a user has to follow a giant howto/faq
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallMythOnUbuntu
<poningru> so is it possible to setup some meta package that will do this for them?
<poningru> creation of some sort of guided walk through or something
* siretart points to http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/unmet/
<TheMuso> WOuld the screen saver overriding the display of an app like xawtv be considered a bug? This never occurred in Breezy.
<dolson> TheMuso: that's an issue with gnome-screensaver.. it's not limited to xawtv, it's limited to <insert almost any app or game here>
<TheMuso> dolson: Thanks. I haven't been following that thread, as normally it wouldn't bother me. :)
<dolson> TheMuso: I hope it's fixed before dapper ships :\ either that or reverted back to xscreensaver until gnome-screensaver is more useful.. but I have no say in the matter, so who knows
<dholbach> it might help, if upstream got bug reports for the issues
<TheMuso> Yeah. I don't mind really. Was just using xawtv and noticed that happening.
<kelmo_lap> siretart, hi, perhaps i should continue working on wpa_supplicant now, before impatience sets in ; )
<siretart> kelmo_lap: ah, hi Kel! I didn't know that you irc in this channel as well :)
<kelmo_lap> siretart, well, i don't usually ; ) was doing some searching tonight
<siretart> ah, I see :)
<kelmo_lap> anyhow, i've hit a small bug in upstream, wpa_cli is doing strange things, so i'll do my best to write the best pre-up possible and get it commited
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> a question ...
<nomed> if i attach a patch in launchpad should i change the status to "fix committed" ?
<G0SUB> nomed no
<nomed> k thanks
<G0SUB> nomed only a MOTU will do it when he uploads the fix
<nomed> fix commited is something that should be changed by the maint true ?
<nomed> k
<dholbach> nomed: "Fix committed" is fine
<dholbach> or well
<dholbach> nomed: be sure to assign it to 'motureviewers'
<dholbach> nomed: G0SUB is right - the guy who will upload it will set Fix committed
<dholbach> it's PENDINGUPLOAD
<G0SUB> oh
<dholbach> nomed: so "Unconfirmed" is probably fine
<G0SUB> dholbach you scared me :)
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I'm not sure if we really need to use wpa_cli at all
<nomed> dholbach, ok
<kelmo_lap> siretart, oh? what did you have in mind?
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I'd rather generate a wpasupplicant config in ip-up.d, and start wpasupplicant just with that. on shutting down the interface, it gets removed
<siretart> kelmo_lap: for which part do we need wpa_cli?
<kelmo_lap> siretart, all of the runtime configuration
<kelmo_lap> ssid proto key_mgmt pairwise etc etc
<kelmo_lap> preauth
<kelmo_lap> ap_scan
<kelmo_lap> interface
<siretart> kelmo_lap: err, right, but ifupdown doesn't handle runtime configuration anyway. it is just for bringing up and shutting down the interface only
<siretart> kelmo_lap: If I'd want runtime configuration of interfaces, I'd use NetworkManager
<kelmo_lap> siretart, bridge-utils, wireless-tools, they do not require X-conf tool to manage multiple devices with different configurations
<kelmo_lap> and wpa i believe should be handled similarly
<siretart> kelmo_lap: yes, I tend to agree, but I miss the point where ifupdown supports the user in any way with interface runtime configuration
<kelmo_lap> siretart, you saw my (extremely simplified) example of an interfaces stanza that set interface parems required to use wpa via wpa_supplicant
<kelmo_lap> in that the example the configuration file was provided
<kelmo_lap> but that started me thinking
<kelmo_lap> that all of the configuration options can be given to the interface via wpa_cli, without any configuration file at all
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I didn't make too good experiences with wpa_cli
<kelmo_lap> siretart, i think i have a decent handle on it now
<kelmo_lap> lets see ; )
<siretart> kelmo_lap: the scripts you mailed my just terminate the wpa_supplicant daemon. this can be handled via unix signals and pid files as well
<siretart> kelmo_lap: so I don't see the necessity for using wpa_cli in ifupdown scripts at all.
<siretart> kelmo_lap: and I don't think that ALL configuration options can be given via wpa_cli. what about options like ap_scan, and ctrl_interface and so on?
<kelmo_lap> siretart, please give me the oppurtunity to finish polishing them up, so that i may explain with code, not hand waving
<kelmo_lap> siretart, and yes, ctrl_interface and ap_scan can be given via wpa_cli
<siretart> kelmo_lap: interesting. I'm looking very forward at looking at your proposal
<kelmo_lap> siretart, it is indeed something experimental, and i've yet to prove it will completely work in reality, so you are quite justified to question it ; )
<siretart> :)
<kelmo> siretart: i would say it is basically working now
<siretart> kelmo: cool :)
<kelmo> siretart: i will show you what i have so far, so that we are in agreement before i spend much time bugfixing, adding all (feasable) features supported by wpa-supplicant and documenting
<siretart> kelmo: sounds sane. where can I look at it?
<kelmo> siretart: hehe, hang on man. i need to refresh my session, and grab a drink ; )
<kelmo_lap> re
<kelmo_lap> siretart, some code plus an interfaces stanza: http://rafb.net/paste/results/fVET8449.html
<kelmo_lap> simple wpa rsn configuration, with psk
<kelmo_lap> where, wpa-conf determines whether or not to use any setting defined in interfaces
<kelmo_lap> whch may or mat not be desirable
<kelmo_lap> but the imprtan thing is that just about *any* network can be supplied *after* running wpa_supplicant without a configuration file
<kelmo_lap> important*
<kelmo_lap> extra crap can sanitize user input (like use of caps, driver type to an extent)
<kelmo_lap> crap being shell code ; )
<kelmo_lap> could even allow a new network to be defined on top of an existing wpa_supplicant conf, thus overriding some settings, but i've not had enough time to play around with that yet
<siretart> kelmo_lap: looks interesting. and I get a very vague idea why you object in creating a wpasupplicant configfile on the fly
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I wonder if we can get along with that..
<siretart> kelmo_lap: one thing: in the case of multiple interfaces: how does wpa_cli know to which wpasupplicant daemon it should connect?
<kelmo_lap> $WPACLI -i $IFACE
<siretart> ah. I see
<kelmo_lap> wpa_cli -i eth1
<marcin`> hi MOTU's
<siretart> ah, and now I get the sanity check in line 18-20
<marcin`> could someone review my emacs-* packages in REVU?
<kelmo_lap> yes, thtis also the post-down code
<kelmo_lap> that is*
<siretart> right
<siretart> so this works for you without any configuration file at all?!
<kelmo_lap> yes
<kelmo_lap> no .conf required
<siretart> looks quite promising
<siretart> what happens if a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is in the way? does it get ignored?
<kelmo_lap> okay:
<kelmo_lap> wpa-conf
<kelmo_lap> if that is set to none
<kelmo_lap> then all stuff must be defined in interfaces stanza
* Hobbsee watches interestedly, before she defenestrates her wpa and wireless card, and ndiswrapper, for good measure
<kelmo_lap> if it is set to, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kelmo_lap> and that file exists
<kelmo_lap> and is larger than 0kb
<kelmo_lap> then we use that, and ignore anything defined in interfaces
<kelmo_lap> apart from wpa-driver
<kelmo_lap> which is mandatory
<kelmo_lap> this is just like setting a wep key via a interfaces stanza
<kelmo_lap> wpa_supplicant is often smart enough to not warrant some settings
<siretart> hm. I see
<kelmo_lap> most configs will require just ssid, driver + psk
<siretart> my config requires an identity, and a password
<kelmo_lap> yes
<kelmo_lap> you can see i added them, but commented out for now
<siretart> my other config requires a certificate, (but I count that as more complex setup)
<kelmo_lap> well, these things can all be tested
<kelmo_lap> i am sure even more advanced setups can be catered for
<siretart> can we assume wpa-conf set to 'none' by default?
<kelmo_lap> hmm
<siretart> I'd like to minimize the required options in /e/n/i
<kelmo_lap> okay, sec. let me think about a compromise
* kelmo_lap does not want to totally ignore the usage of a wpa_supplicant.conf file . . .
<siretart> right. I'm talking about sane defaults only
<kelmo_lap> this is about flexibility, not minimisation, at least from my POV
<kelmo_lap> but you raise a good point
<kelmo_lap> it *should* be handled differently
<kelmo_lap> mm
<kelmo_lap> i do honestly believe i have set a sane tunable though
<kelmo_lap> either you have a .conf file or not ; )
<siretart> yes
<siretart> I'm thinking about upgrade paths
<siretart> IIUC, you suggest that in future, we don't supply a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf anymore by default
<kelmo_lap> that would definately be possible
<kelmo_lap> and cleaner too
<siretart> but I expect most (if not all) users to have modified it, so dpkg detects admin local changes, and preserves it
<siretart> in this use case, we have to think about what is expected to happen.
<siretart> kelmo_lap: I like your scripts. would you like to import it in our experimental branch?
<kelmo_lap> siretart, yep, i will do so some time soon
<kelmo_lap> first i'd like to add as many wpa_cli variables may brain can handle for one night ; )
<siretart> :)
<kelmo_lap> siretart, so any suggested changes from your quick glance?
<siretart> kelmo_lap: apart from the issue with /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, none here (yet) :)
<kelmo_lap> okay, will think about that
<kelmo_lap> but i'd like to be able to supply a configuration file
<siretart> kelmo_lap: How about dropping line 26 and 27?
<kelmo_lap> err
<kelmo_lap> they are two very important lines, imho
<siretart> I'm thinking about what should happen if the admin does not suppliy a wpa-conf line
<siretart> err, not dropping
<siretart> argl. /me tired
<siretart> I meant this branch should be executed if the admin did not specify a wpa-conf line
<kelmo_lap> yes
<kelmo_lap> indeed
<siretart> this means changing it to an else, not dropping them completely
<kelmo_lap> no, iirc
<kelmo_lap> we dont want wpa_supplicant binding the interface when the admin has not asked to use it ; )
<siretart> aaah, you need some indication if this should be handled via our hooks at all
<siretart> now I get it
<kelmo_lap> yes, or else we will execute some unwanted commands
<siretart> kelmo_lap: how about renaming it from 'none' to 'auto'?
<siretart> kelmo_lap: to indicate that the user uses the 'autoconfiguration' mode
<kelmo_lap> that is slightly misleading nomenclature, but i get the idea
<kelmo_lap> "auto" usually denotes "nothing else required"
<siretart> I see
<siretart> how about 'managed' then?
<siretart> or is this misleading as well?
<kelmo_lap> not at all ; )
<siretart> :)
<kelmo_lap> like i said, we can sanitise input will small "case" blocks
<kelmo_lap> case $IF_WPA_CONF in; none|managed) . . .
<siretart> right
<kelmo_lap> same for case sensitive material
<kelmo_lap> like RSN, WPA-PSK
<kelmo_lap> we can allow rsn, wpa2 etc . .
<siretart> lets check it into svn and play with it a bit. :)
<siretart> kelmo_lap: btw, have you seen the request for compiling wpa_supplicant with madwifi-ng headers?
<kelmo_lap> that is obsurd, i am maintainer of madwifi in debian
<kelmo_lap> along with Loic
<kelmo_lap> and am also upstream developer/supporter of madwifi
<kelmo_lap> when madwifi-ng is ready for common use, it will be advertised ; )
<siretart> I'm forwarding Svens patch to our list
<siretart> kelmo_lap: but madwifi-dev is in non-free
<kelmo_lap> siretart, i never intended to use madwifi-dev
<kelmo_lap> what does that have to do with anything?
<siretart> thats debian bug #354388
<Ubugtu> debian bug 354388 in wpasupplicant "please recompile with madwifi-dev" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/354388
<kelmo_lap> yes, that situation is sad
<kelmo_lap> but unavoidable
<siretart> hmm. his patch is too big for the mailing list :/ it is stuck in the moderation queue
<kelmo_lap> when madwifi-ng is stable, i'll prepare and submit the dpatch for wpasupplicant
<kelmo_lap> that is no problem
<kelmo_lap> but first we (madwifi) would like to close a few outstanding issues, and not to forget the imminent name change (madwifi-ng => madwifi)
<siretart> kelmo_lap: sven already prepared a dpatch, I just forwarded it to the bts
<kelmo_lap> sure, but what happens when madwifi-ng decides to patch one of the files included in the dpatch (like just last wek)
<kelmo_lap> week*
<janimo> ping nomed, Gloubiboulga
<kelmo_lap> madwifi-ng is volatile ; )
<Gloubiboulga> hi janimo
<nomed> janimo, pong
<janimo> hi Gauvain
<janimo> hi Daniele
<janimo> Gauvain, can you please add the current dapper patch to battery?
<janimo> or is it already there?
<kelmo_lap> hi fella's, apologies for flooding the #chan ; )
<janimo> I remember commiting that to alioth
<Gloubiboulga> the patch ?
<janimo> it's just that it doesn't detect when on battery
<janimo> always says online
<janimo> I patched libacpi in there a while ago
<Gloubiboulga> I think the patch is still in the package
<Gloubiboulga> I check
<Gloubiboulga> nop, it's not...
<Gloubiboulga> I'll add it
<janimo> Gloubiboulga: or I can just do that since I downloaded
<janimo> as you wish
<Gloubiboulga> I can do it janimo
<janimo> Daniele, is it clear regarding the libexec path?
<janimo> Gloubiboulga: thanks
<nomed> janimo, trying to read the mail ..
<nomed> but google oops all the time :/
<janimo> nomed, external plugins put directly under /usr/llib
<janimo> others unedr /usr/lib/xfce4/panel
<janimo> so you don;t need to specify libexec for the plugins they know where to put themselves
<nomed> janimo, k
<nomed> so external plugins go in
<allee> kelmo_lap: read your pre-up/down script.  One suggestion s/wpa-conf none/wpa-configfile ignore/
<janimo> it clutters /usr/lib imho but debian policy says that;s where libexec is
<nomed>  /usr/lib/<plgin name>/xfce/panel-plugins
<kelmo_lap> allee, hmm, also a good suggestion, thanks
<nomed> even if it's really ugly
<janimo> nomed, yes. just install cpugraph mailwatch or whichever external one and see where it put itself
<allee> kelmo_lap: Just brainstroming: One advantage of a config file is that wpa_supplicant chosen between network setup on the fly.
<nomed> janimo, if it's fine so .. i just don't need to specify libexec opt :)
<allee> with your wpa_cli way one need several stanzas and map stuff and actively select between setups
<kelmo_lap> allee, yes, indeed. that is why we must cater for simple + advanced setups
<janimo> nomed, exactly cdbs makes it really easy
<nomed> janimo, there is an issue i think on verve-plugin
<nomed> it adds xfce4-panel
<janimo> and don;t forget the gettext domain, look at minicmd from Gauvain for an example if you did not yet
<janimo> nomed, adds?
<nomed> yep
<janimo> what do you mean adds xfce4-panel? to what? where? :)
<nomed> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<kelmo_lap> allee, there needs to be more consideration of course, i have some thoughts in mind . . .
<allee> kelmo_lap: I imagine that wpa_supplicant is like ifplugd for ethernet.  When link goes up (wpasuppl found a fiting wlan or lan cable blugged in.  ifup is fired up)
<kelmo_lap> no
<janimo> to that line, or gets put in there automatically as if it was a shlib
<nomed> if i specify xfce4-panel (>= 4.3) i get two entries ..
<janimo> delete xfce4-panel then if it still works
<kelmo_lap> a wpa_supplicant bound interface is _always_ up
<janimo> I saw that too in some otherplugins
<nomed> janimo, k
<janimo> it is inoffensive if a bit unecessary
<kelmo_lap> just not configured with nework settings
<kelmo_lap> if it is "downed", then wpaa_supplicant bails out
<kelmo_lap> so it needs special attention
<allee> kelmo_lap: yes it's up,  I use 'up' here.  the is a connection to another end that can be used to transmit IP
<siretart> allee: kelmo_lap: I'm answering/discussing exactly this topic right now in a post to pkg-wpa-devel.
<siretart> allee: perhaps you might want to subscribe that mailing list?
<allee> siretart: subscribe URL?
<Gloubiboulga> janimo, do we need to add some stuff in the POT files?
<janimo> Gloubiboulga: I talked to Martin Pitt and he said that those need to be uptodate
<kelmo_lap> allee, are you aware of a so called "wpa_cli action script"?
<janimo> but honestly I don;t know what is meant by that in our case
<janimo> I suppose some strings from .desktop need to be there
<allee> kelmo_lap: yeah, saw it in manpage.  But right now I've used only the configfile with several networks
<siretart> allee: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo/pkg-wpa-devel
<janimo> but that can happen separately from this later if needed
<Gloubiboulga> I can't help you on that janimo :(
<allee> siretart: thx, subscribing ...
<kelmo_lap> sure, and different ntworks require different settings
<kelmo_lap> networks*
<janimo> Gloubiboulga: I am reading gettext docs too at the moment :)
<kelmo_lap> allee, i am just thinking how wpa_supplicant can best be leveraged by out networking scripts
<kelmo_lap> our*
<allee> kelmo_lap: one one hand I like your script.  At first wpa_supplicant stuff was so totally different.  After understanding the autoselect of network, I liked it more than this interfaces map crap (<- IMHO ;)
<allee> kelmo_lap: Yes, I'm fighting right now with the same problem :)
<kelmo_lap> this is my best idea yet! but i am open to better ones ; )
<kelmo_lap> the daemon sucks a bit
<kelmo_lap> and the ifup scripts that start the daemon suffer from the same limitations imho
<siretart> Perhaps we should support both approaches in different modes of operation
<siretart> see my post to pkg-wpa-devel
<siretart> (just sent)
<kelmo_lap> sure
<kelmo_lap> well, have we explored just what the interfaces file is capable of?
<kelmo_lap> can't you execute wpa_supplicant, by using these ifupdown hooks, set a dummy static ip on the $IFACE, and use ifplugd anyway?
<kelmo_lap> or provide an action script that somehow refers ifup to an externally, network specific block of network settings?
<kelmo_lap> ifup --interfaces=FILE possibly?
<kelmo_lap> just throwing out ideas here . . .
<kelmo_lap> these would be executed on association, deassociation events reported by a wpa_cli daemon
<kelmo_lap> but that is a pipe dream right now ; )
<siretart> kelmo_lap: you are mixing concepts here
<siretart> kelmo_lap: the way wpasupplicant/ifplugd/ifupdown is used by the OP is imo very hackish
<kelmo_lap> yes
<siretart> ifplugd is a daemon to detect if there is a connection at layer2 (well, if the cable is plugged it, in fact) at all
<siretart> if it detects presence, it fires up the interface
<siretart> the hack in here is that the interface already has to be up for wpasupplicant to work
<siretart> I'd rather say that his whole concept rather happens to work
<kelmo_lap> so what have i confused?
<siretart> I don't think that we should encourage such strange usage
<kelmo_lap> wpa_cli action script is what i would offer as an alternative to those hacks
<kelmo_lap> that was the point of my rant
<siretart> hm. I have to think about in what way an action script can help here
<kelmo_lap> it allows "true" roaming, all via wpa_supplicant
<kelmo_lap> & wpa_cli
<siretart> so you place a trigger for each essid
<siretart> when entering essid X, then do these commands to authenticate properly
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga
<kelmo_lap> well, authentication *is* the trigger
<Toadstool> hi MOTUs
<siretart> I think I didn't get how to use an action script then yet
<Gloubiboulga> G0SUB, yep?
<kelmo_lap> just network settings are required
<kelmo_lap> to use the net
<kelmo_lap> ie:
<kelmo_lap> net A uses dhcp
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga nothing, just greeted you
<kelmo_lap> net B requires a fixed ip
<Gloubiboulga> oh, ok G0SUB :
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<kelmo_lap> you move from the field of association of net A to net B
<kelmo_lap> okay, i had better correct the misinformation on that "please include madwifi-ng headers bug"
<allee> siretart: if don't use ifplugd with wifi, but for ethernet, it's a great thing.  starting dhclient on startup is a hack. ifplugd is the right solution.
<siretart> allee: ifplugd is the right solution for ethernet only. I rather happens to work with wifi interfaces as well
<allee> siretart: for wlan I would like that wpasupplicant does the same.  When it find a fitting network (aka link up in ethernet) then fire up ifup
<siretart> allee: you want a roaming/profile manager, like networkmanager is
<kelmo_lap> allee, but wifi needs to already "up", just not configured to sense the network
<allee> siretart: s/want/need/ ^^ ;)
<siretart> allee: I think this is a bit out of scope of wpasupplicant. I could think about some roaming/profile manager which works without the gnome dependencies.
<allee> kelmo_lap: with static ip the interface is also up, even when link is not up (aka no cable connected)
<siretart> allee: or perhaps someone manages to port nm-applet as a plain textui application. that would rock
<allee> kelmo_lap: interface up and link up are different things
<allee> ifplugd check link up, not interface up  (Maybe that's the reason why ifplug works with wpa_supplicant too, have not tried this)
<kelmo_lap> then i cannot explain the difference i see between ethernet and wireless that is fit enough for us both to uderstand ; )
<allee> kelmo_lap: which difference do you see?
* allee does not claim at all to understand the topic in deep !!
<kelmo_lap> i'm afraid it is past my time to be making any more sense tonight, i'm shagged
<allee> 'k np :)
<kelmo_lap> http://rafb.net/paste/results/nwqOnf26.html
<kelmo_lap> that takes into accoun the changes suggested to the wpa-conf part
<kelmo_lap> as for the overall concept, it seems that is still up for debate
<allee> kelmo_lap: by on my TODO for today is too try WEP and open Wifi with wpa_supplicant. You know if this is supported?
<kelmo_lap> yes, it is
<kelmo_lap> key_mgmt=NONE
<allee> good.
<kelmo_lap> its all in the example files provided by upstream
<kelmo_lap> however, i really hate how that is active by default
<kelmo_lap> ssid=any, without priority
<kelmo_lap> (in default configuration file installed by debian package)
<allee> kelmo_lap: wpa-conf = none|managed|ignore sounds like no config used.  wpa-use-conffile  yes|no|on|off maybe describes better what it does,
<allee> kelmo_lap: + a wpa-conffile  (with default /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf) ??
<kelmo_lap> no defaults, either the path to the file is correct, or not at all
<allee> kelmo_lap: yes, of course! I meant default when not given ;)     # I better write what I thought :(
<allee> kelmo_lap: one more suggestion. Add a test if a default route is defined.  If yes ifdown it (until we can ask use via dbus).
<allee> kelmo_lap: mhmm, ethernet needs it too. so wifi is shut down when I plug in the netcable.
<kelmo_lap> allee, please, can you translate that into code form? my brain is a bit tired right now ; ) (and i must take care of a few other things, like feeding one's self)
<kelmo_lap> i'll get it into svn, than anyone can goto town on it
<allee> kelmo_lap: I'll try, but I just realized that one need to handle interface start with  ifup eth0=my-setup
<kelmo_lap> siretart, btw, upstream wpa_supplicant's Makefile need not be patched at all to include madwifi's headers
<gouchi> Hi
<gouchi> why speedtouch package has been removed on Dapper ?
<dholbach> hub: i get the "open file dialog crash on amd64" too - doing a debug build
<dholbach> hub: (abiword)
<hub> dholbach: yeah. I don't because I don't have an amd64
<hub> sorry about that
<dholbach> hub: i get a debug bt
<dholbach> hub: it FTBFS
<hub> *sigh*
<hub> dholbach: build log?
<dholbach> hub: shall i attach the relevant part of the build log to the bug?
<hub> dholbach: please
* hub needs a 64 bits machine
<dholbach> bug 32780
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32780 in nautilus "Dead links in trash cannot be deleted" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32780
<dholbach> oops wrong one
<dholbach> bug 32870
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32870 in abiword abiword-gnome "Abiword crashes when opening a file" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32870
<hub> dholbach: that  bug is a know bug
<hub> dholbach: it is because of poppler
<hub> dholbach: they change the API once again
<hub> dholbach: CVS is up to date on that, at least in HEAD
<hub> patch is quite trivial
<dholbach> hub: ah nice
<dholbach> hub: you have a viewcvs somewhere?
<hub> yep
<hub> http://www.abisource.com/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/
<dholbach> http://www.abisource.com/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/ ? ;-p
<hub> ???
<dholbach> just kdding :)
<hub> http://www.abisource.com/viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/abiword-plugins/
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> i'm on it
<dholbach> was just making fun of the repetition in "viewcvs/cgi/viewcvs.cgi/"
<hub> yeah
<hub> well I didn't install it
<dholbach> nevermind :)
<dholbach> hub: either viewcvs is lying or I'm too stupid - the newest changes in abiword-plugins/wp/impexp/pdf/xp are 11 months old (in HEAD)
<dholbach> ah no
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> i'm too stupid so ;)
* dholbach hugs the hub
<dholbach> hub: merci beaucoup
<hub> bienvenue
<dholbach> hub: attached an amd64 debug backtrace on bug 32870
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32870 in abiword abiword-gnome "Abiword crashes when opening a file (on AMD64)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32870
<netzmeister> re
<dolson> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi dolson
<LaserJock> hi G0SUB and fredix
<G0SUB> LaserJock :)
<fredix> hi LaserJock
<dholbach> have a nice evening
<Gloubiboulga> cu dholbach
<LaserJock> hi dholbach
<LaserJock> bye dholbach
<dolson> cya dholbach
<netzmeister> hi
<netzmeister> how is the naming scheme for manpages in the debian dir..?
<LaserJock> <programname>.<section>
<netzmeister> "codeblocks.devel"
<netzmeister> ?
<LaserJock> no
<netzmeister> :(
<LaserJock> section is what section of man
<netzmeister> ah okay..
<LaserJock> do you have any of the .ex files from dh_make?
<LaserJock> nm, look at http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-manpage
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  my manpages are "codeblocks.1" and "code_runner.1"
<netzmeister> but he did not compile them..
<netzmeister> in the deb...
<LaserJock> netzmeister: do you have dh_manpages in your debian/rules
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  "dh_installman"
<netzmeister> is that wring?
<netzmeister> wrong
<LaserJock> no, that is ok, do you have codeblocks.manpages in debian/ ?
<netzmeister> codeblocks.1
<netzmeister> yes
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> you want a file called "codeblocks.manpages" in debian/
<LaserJock> it lists the location of you man page
<LaserJock> man dh_installman
<netzmeister> k
<Xoritor> hello everyone
<LaserJock> hi Xoritor
<Xoritor> i am going to be asking some package building questions... hope this is the right place
<LaserJock> go for it
<Xoritor> i am hoping to update the prelude stuff and build some snort+prelude
<Xoritor> as well as add the preludedb stuff
<Xoritor> and provide preludedb+msql and preludedb+postgresql
<Xoritor> and some samhain+prelude packages
<Xoritor> my first question is:
<Xoritor> when using dpkg-buildpackage is there a different pathing/ld.so.conf/env ?
<Xoritor> what is the prefered method of building packages from source trees?
<LaserJock> from original source?
<LaserJock> dh_make helps
<Xoritor> i looked on the wikki/fourms/website (devel section) and saw several diff options but nothing coherent
<Xoritor> dh_make helped a TON
<Xoritor> yes from original sources
<Xoritor> oh... and im building them for dapper x86 and x86_64
<LaserJock> ok, so where are you having the problem?
<Xoritor> hope to have them "ready to ship" by dapper ship date
<Xoritor> dpkg-buildpackage errors out where ./configure && make does not
<LaserJock> ah, ok
<Xoritor> i did notice that dpkg-buildpackage sees 486 where ./configure sees 686
<Xoritor> is checkinstall a good method or a bad method for supportable packages?
<LaserJock> so what is the error? if it is more than a line or two you can use pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<LaserJock> bad
<Xoritor> oh and im doing this in a chroot
<Xoritor> LaserJock, thats what i thought
<LaserJock> we try to discourage checkinstall if you want to distribute your .debs at all
<Xoritor> can i paste in here?
<Xoritor> should i use a pastebin
<Xoritor> its not very long
<LaserJock> if it is short
<Xoritor> 2 lines... maybe 3
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Thx, it works.. ahh btw. congratulation. I read the TB report. :-)
<LaserJock> netzmeister: thanks
<LaserJock> Xoritor: go for it
<Xoritor> .libs/prelude-client.o: In function `prelude_client_init':/root/build/libprelude-0.9.5/src/prelude-client.c:158: undefined reference to `gcry_md_hash_buffer'
<Xoritor> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Xoritor> thats the error that returns with dpkg-buildpackage
<Xoritor> that does not happen with ./configure && make
<Xoritor> same chroot
<Xoritor> same source tree
<LaserJock> hmm, wonder if it is the optimizations buildpackage uses
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> how can i see those
<Xoritor> im new to .debs
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> sorry if i ask n00b questions
<Xoritor> i worked for Red Hat for the last 3 years so i am more familiar with .rpms
<Xoritor> and any "reference" material would be helpful
<LaserJock> umm, I'm  not entirely certain what is default but you can set the CFLAGS in debian/rules
<Xoritor> aaah
<Xoritor> cool
<Xoritor> im going to start it all over from scratch again... so i may be in and out
<Xoritor> not sure if i want to start with a new chroot
<Xoritor> or not
<Xoritor> and what is pbuilder?
<Xoritor> is that just for rebuilding .debs?
<LaserJock> pbuilder will build the .debs in a chroot
<LaserJock> a clean chroot
<Xoritor> thats what i thought
<LaserJock> so you can make sure you have the dependencies right
<LaserJock> it is pretty standard for us
<Xoritor> i think i am going to blow away my chroot and make sure the deps are correct
<Xoritor> i want to make 100% sure
<LaserJock> Xoritor: I'd check out http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html#s-rules and http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html#s10.1
<Xoritor> its soooo easy to build with the debootstrap...
<Xoritor> man
<LaserJock> Xoritor: you could just build a pbuilder within your chroot
<Xoritor> i have that now...
<Xoritor> but pbuilder wont work with source trees right?
<Xoritor> only .debs
<Xoritor> ?
<LaserJock> umm, you use pbuilder to build the .debs from the source package
<Xoritor> oh...
<azeem> there's pdebuild which is probably being run from the source tree
<Xoritor> let me read the man again and ask some senseable questions
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> bbiab (with more knowlege)
<LaserJock> np
<Xoritor> err
<Xoritor> s/ knowlege/ knowledge
<LaserJock> hi azeem, thanks for the upload btw.
<azeem> cheers
<azeem> you were lucky my ThinkPad was up when I got the mail, it's mostly broken right now :-/
<bmonty> Xoritor: you can start pbuilder from inside the source tree, use "pdebuild"
<azeem> I should get the GPG key off it to my crappy old notebook to be a bit more productive
<LaserJock> azeem: ouch
<LaserJock> azeem: I'm trying to work from OSX these days. Makes it a bit more difficult :(
<azeem> :-/
<LaserJock> but I've got a Debian sarg box set up with a dapper chroot so..
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> so how do i add a package to the pbuilder chroot so it can "satisfy" the deps?
<azeem> what is unsatisfied?
<Xoritor> gnutls
<Xoritor> probably gnutls-dev
<azeem> so you Build-Depend on gnutls-dev, and pbuilder cannot install that?
<Xoritor> it was on gnutls... prolly just needed the -dev part
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> im a moron sometimes
<azeem> "it was"?
<azeem> I am not quite sure what you are trying to do
<azeem> did you run pbuilder and/or pdebuild and got an error message
<azeem> ?
<Xoritor> the Build-Depend part had gnutls not gnutls-dev
<azeem> ok
<Xoritor> pdebuild and it said it could not find gnutls
<azeem> of course, gnutls-dev does not exist eitehr
<azeem> either
<Xoritor> cause its not gnutls its libgnutls-dev or libgnutls12
<Xoritor> sheesh... not enough caffine i think ;-)
<Xoritor> azeem, sorry im a PITA, and thx for the prod
<azeem> no problem
<Xoritor> sometimes i think i should be hit with a cattle prod
<Xoritor> i was up till 3 am watching defensive driving videos and taking those online exams
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> so my attention is not all here yet
<Xoritor> to "clean up" and "start over" i can just remove the files that are not my source tree right?
<LaserJock> Xoritor: well, you could just get rid of the source and re-untar the source tarball. does that make sense?
<Xoritor> yea
<Xoritor> but the sources are really compiled in the source tree right?
<Xoritor> they are moved into the chroot and compiled
<Xoritor> or does it effect the chroot and compile in the source tree?
<Xoritor> well it errored out anyways
<LaserJock> woah, I'm not following you. Can you explain what your doing exactly?
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> in the source tree i used the pdebuild command
<LaserJock> k
<azeem> pdebuild probably just makes a source package for you and builds that in the chroot
<LaserJock> azeem: right
<Xoritor> if i want to "compile again" i can just remove the files that are ../<packagename>_<version>.*
<Xoritor> right?
<Xoritor> or do i need to do it _all_ from scratch again?
<azeem> just rerun pdebuild, I'd say
<LaserJock> yeah
<Xoritor> oh?
<Xoritor> really?
<Xoritor> hmm
<azeem> this is pbuilder, you will need to rerun
<LaserJock> Xoritor: you're making it too hard on yourself ;-)
<Xoritor> LaserJock, like i said i come from the .rpm world ;-)
<Xoritor> hahahahaha
<Xoritor> with .rpm if its not hard, it does not work
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> but so far i am loving what i find
<Xoritor> once i wrap my head around it
<Xoritor> and thank you both for the help
<LaserJock> hmm, people usually say that .debs are harder than .rpms. I've never done an .rpm so I don't know.
<LaserJock> Xoritor: np
<Xoritor>  if you have ever hand written a spec file you will not say that
<Xoritor> they are HORRID
<trappist> I have, and I still think specs are easier
<trappist> they're both nightmares
<Xoritor> trappist, agreed on the last statement
<LaserJock> can't make it too easy ;-)
<trappist> yeah there's definitely a limit on that
<trappist> I think more of it could probably be automated
<Xoritor> this is much more automated than hand writing a spec
<LaserJock> some of the problem is that it is that there are a few different ways of doing each task
<LaserJock> it is an individual thing
<trappist> yeah.  I just recently heard of debuild, when I've been using dpkg-buildpackage like a chump.
<LaserJock> I started out on debuild. I've never used dpkg-buildpackage directly
<Xoritor> one of my buddies is looking for a good version control system... any recomendations
<LaserJock> we use bzr quite a bit here
<Xoritor> he has lots of binaries to store and does not want them to be "new copies"
<trappist> Xoritor: svn
<LaserJock> but it is fairly new
<Xoritor> trappist, svn they ruled out for some reason
<trappist> I can't imagine
<trappist> I love it
<LaserJock> yeah, I either use svn or bzr
<LaserJock> but I don't do much
<trappist> makes cvs look ghetto
<Xoritor> lol
<LaserJock> lol
<Xoritor> i like svn more than cvs myself
<Xoritor> never used bzr
<trappist> oh, bzr is distributed
<trappist> so it's more like git than svn?
<LaserJock> yeah, I believe so
<LaserJock> http://bazaar-vcs.org/ is the place to check it out I think
<trappist> google thought launchpad was the place to go
<LaserJock> not really if you want very much info
<Xoritor> any tools that do binary diff?
<LaserJock> but bzr is used a lot in anything Ubuntu because it is supported by Canonical and seems to be one of Mark's pet projects
<Xoritor> hehehe
<LaserJock> it's written in python after all ;-)
<Xoritor> i guess my build deps are not right... or my arch does not work correctly
<Xoritor> still errors out
<LaserJock> Xoritor: the FAQ at the site I said above has a question about Binary files
<Xoritor> yea i looked it says it stores them but not as diffs (i dont know why they need binary diffs)
<sanpera> can anybody tell me the proper way to submit a patch against a universe package?
<sanpera> should i just create a bug and attach the debdiff?
<sanpera> in malone?
<LaserJock> yes
<sanpera> thank you!
<Xoritor> how can i change the "arch" pdebuild builds for?
<Xoritor> Architecture: any
<Xoritor> change that in the rules?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> man pbuilder gives --binary-arch
<LaserJock> perhaps that might help
<Xoritor> hmm
<LaserJock> I've never done it so I'm not sure
<Xoritor> odd that it will build for 686 and not 486... maybe there is something else i am missing
<LaserJock> what arch's do you want to use?
<Xoritor> well... 686 is fine
<Xoritor> i dont have any need of 486 or 386 really
<Xoritor> but if i want to submit it for others it needs to be built for them right?
<LaserJock> umm, wouldn't you just do i386?
<Xoritor> yea
<Xoritor> but it says its builing for 486 (i dunno why)
<LaserJock> what does the name of the .deb say?
<Xoritor> ./configure finds 686 when used by iteslf
<Xoritor> what .deb?
<LaserJock> the result from pbuilder
<Xoritor> i dont have a .deb
<Xoritor> it dies
<LaserJock> ok
<Xoritor> it errors out
<Xoritor> but the ./configure && make does not
<Xoritor> the only diff i see from me running ./configure && make and pdebuilder is the arch
<LaserJock> ok, so did you try different CFLAGS?
<Xoritor> using the same CFLAGS i think
<plugwash> didn't debian scrap i386 support some time ago?
<LaserJock> well, I don't know what they are actually but the arch is i386
<LaserJock> seems it is wanting to do 486 for Xoritor
<Xoritor> when you compile something what do these 2 lines look like for you?
<Xoritor> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Xoritor> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Xoritor> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Xoritor> err.. 3 lines
<Xoritor> ;-)
<Xoritor> thats what i get from ./configure
<azeem> that looks right
<Xoritor> but when i do the pdebuild it says i486-pc-linux-gnu
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> and it dies
<Xoritor> not at ./config but later on
<azeem> how does it die?
<Xoritor> i manually put i686-pc-linux-gnu rules this time so maybe that will fix it
<azeem> is the package passing the system types to configure maybe?
<Xoritor> it was something about an undefined ref...
<Xoritor> cant remember exactly
<Xoritor> .libs/prelude-client.o: In function `prelude_client_init':/root/build/libprelude-0.9.5/src/prelude-client.c:158: undefined reference to `gcry_md_hash_buffer'
<Xoritor> there it is
<Xoritor> but that does not happen with ./configure && make
<Xoritor> it only happens with pdebuild and dpkg-buildpackage
<Xoritor> and the only diff i have seen is that both pdebuild and dpkg-buildpackage set the arch to 486 instead of 686
<Xoritor> ok that was NOT it
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> got the same error setting arch to 686
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> maybe i missed a dep someplace
<bmonty> Xoritor: thats why you use pbuilder, you are missing a build dep :)
<Xoritor> :-D
<azeem> gcry_* is from libgcrypt
<Xoritor> oh heck how did you find that?
<azeem> I knew it :)
<azeem> well, I am not 100% sure, but I think it is
<Xoritor> azeem, the magic man (or woman if your a woman)
<Xoritor> hahaha
<LaserJock> Xoritor: that is why you have to have smart people like azeem around
<Xoritor> added libgcrypt11-dev on and we shall see
<Xoritor> ;-)
<Xoritor> anyone ever played with prelude+snort+samhain+mysql ?
<Xoritor> oh and +snortsam
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> adaptive cooperative reporting firewalls
<Kyral> Hey
<Kyral> :D
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<Xoritor> hi
<LaserJock> Kyral: how are classes?
<Kyral> LaserJock: ehh Math got better when I stopped taking notes with the Laptop lol
<Kyral> I'm really considering trying Gentoo's new installer
<LaserJock> me too
<Kyral> Maybe on my laptop
<LaserJock> I'm trying out Q on my intel iMac right now
<Kyral> Q?
<Xoritor> you know Q... he was the alien on star trek
<Xoritor> ;-)
<hub> LaserJock: intel iMac?
<hub> damn
<Xoritor> LaserJock, seems to have all the cool toys
<Xoritor> ;-H
<hub> if only I had one to port AbiWord to MacOS X
<LaserJock> Kyral: Q is cool OSX port of qemu
<LaserJock> well, it isn't exactly my personal machine, but my boss bought a couple for the lab ;-)
<LaserJock> I can pretty much do whatever I want with it though
<hub> LaserJock: you lucky
<LaserJock> sorta, it has been a bit difficult
<LaserJock> I can't put Ubuntu on it and fink and darwinports don't work very well
<LaserJock> and Thunderbird just freezes all the time
<Xoritor> :-/
<hub> LaserJock: well I would only use it for AbiWord MacOS X?
<hub> LaserJock: I have a PC for Linux
<hub> and MacMini for MacOS X PPC
<LaserJock> I do too but I spend ~10 hrs a day on the iMac and ~30min on the Ubuntu box at home
<LaserJock> so I'm learning to work on Ubuntu from the mac ;-)
<LaserJock> for instance, I'm trying to see how fast qemu would be on it
<LaserJock> Flight4 wouldn't install
<LaserJock> but Breezy worked ok
<LaserJock> and I'm trying the Gentoo livecd right now
<Kyral> I need a blank lol
<LaserJock> blank what?
<Kyral> CD
<Kyral> To burn the ISO
<LaserJock> oh, I don't burn isos anymore ;-)
<LaserJock> oh, that's pretty. Those Gentoo guys did a good job on the boot graphics
<Xoritor> LaserJock, linky?
<LaserJock> no, I'm just booting it up in qemu
<Xoritor> oh
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> i would like to see something pretty
<LaserJock> how do you take a screenshot in OSX?
<Xoritor> you dont have to go through that much hassel
<hub> LaserJock: apple-shift-3
<Xoritor> im sure there are some if i get my lazy a$$ to google them
<LaserJock> Xoritor: here is a shot once it is booted up http://chem.unr.edu/~mantha/gentoo_livecd1.png
<Xoritor> its pretty
<Xoritor> thank you
<LaserJock> that is cool, they have a FAQ, a CLI installer and a GUI installer
<marcin`> hello MOTU
<marcin`> need help - I want to repackage some old package thas is maintained by someone
<marcin`> but package contains software from 2002 while last upstream is from 2006
<marcin`> and I would like to package new upstream, change package scripts (implement CDBS)
<marcin`> and put into REVU
<marcin`> my question is - what should I put into 'Maintainer:' field in control file?
<marcin`> my credentials or current debian maintainer?
<marcin`> LaserJock: ping
<netzmeister> pong
<marcin`> I need some help
<marcin`> 1. question above - about maintainer credentials...
<marcin`> could you answer this?
<azeem> if you repackage from scratch, you're the maintainer
<marcin`> ok
<azeem> marcin`: does it matter a lot whether you're in the Maintainer: field?
<marcin`> then bigger problem
<marcin`> azeem: not really but I got some custom build script that put my credentials automagically
<azeem> that seems odd
<azeem> why are you doing this?
<marcin`> azeem: so for some other credentials I need to modify them manually and add -k<mykeyid> to package
<raphink> lol
<azeem> you edit debian/control's Maintainer: field?
<azeem> automatically, that is
<marcin`> no I got set of templates that use @MAINTAINER_NAME@ @MAINTAINER_MAIL@ etc.
<azeem> for making new packages?
<marcin`> yup
<marcin`> anyway now about big problem....
<marcin`> raphink: you also could take a look
<raphink> not right now
<marcin`> today I realized that libphp-jpgraph is pretty much outdated - 2002
<marcin`> so I started to work on new upstream release
<marcin`> and then in 'copyright' I found notice form current debian maintainer
<marcin`> that he didn't upgraded intentionally because new version of jpgraph is on dual license
<marcin`> QPL 1.0 (Qt Free License) For non-commercial, open-source and educational use
<marcin`> and JpGraph Professional License for commercial use
<marcin`> so this is not compliant with DFSG #6 (I'm not sure what is DFSG but this is in that notice)
<azeem> DFSG are the Debian Free Software Guidelines
<marcin`> and the problem is ( raphink it's to you also) that this package is available as standalone in 1.5.2 version on GPL
<marcin`> but is also included in vtigercrm that me and ArmeBosse and raphink and some other guys would like to have in debian/ubuntu
<azeem> so the new version probably could be put into multiverse
<azeem> is it that much better that it warrants moving it from universe to multiverse
<azeem> ?
<raphink> talking about vtiger marcin`, would you like me to put it on my repo so it's available ?
<marcin`> and this version included in vtigercrm is not on GPL unfortunately
<raphink> marcin`: since it won't be in dapper, I can build it for both dapper and breezy and put it on
<marcin`> I just wanted to remove this from vtiger and set as dependency
<marcin`> raphink: ok but please wait for a while ok?
<raphink> sure
<marcin`> raphink: this package that is in REVU is really nothing special
<raphink> ok :)
<marcin`> raphink: I still work pretty hard on this stuff
<raphink> ok fine :)
<raphink> take your time to get it well :)
<marcin`> raphink: and I'll have it ready pretty soon - and with new 4.2.4 version
<raphink> good
<marcin`> raphink: sure - but now I don't know what to do with this jpgraph stuf...
<marcin`> raphink: if this dual license is not compatible with DFSG then we got a problem
<raphink> indeed we do
<marcin`> raphink: I didn't know about this while ArmeBosse prepared copyright and he mentioned QPL only
<raphink> :(
<marcin`> raphink: but I started to
<azeem> maybe Ubuntu considers the QPL fine for universe
<marcin`> raphink: 'strip' vtiger and remove parts that are already available in debian
<marcin`> raphink: and set these things as dependency
<raphink> mhm
<marcin`> raphink: so I removed adodb directory while everything that is in this dir is in libphp-adodb already
<marcin`> raphink: and it works perfectly
<raphink> good :)
<marcin`> raphink: then I created libphp-log4php (in REVU if you can please take review this package :) )
<raphink> well not right now I don't feel like reviewing really :--
<raphink> I rather feel like taking a pause actually
<raphink> while my comp is pbuilding
<marcin`> raphink: and then I started to repackage this jpgraph and found this problem
<bmonty> for a package that build-deps on libx11-dev, anyone know what would cause "configure: error: X Window System not found"?
<azeem> bmonty: some autoconf checks look for libxt for some reason I think
<marcin`> raphink: with license... anyway about review - no problem... but I need this package to be in universe with vtigercrm
<azeem> bmonty: if you have the build tree around still, inspect config.log
<raphink> marcin`: you won't get anything in universe before 2 months so don't worry ;)
<marcin`> raphink: sure but as you know I work on this package because I use this software comercially
<raphink> yes
<bmonty> azeem: thanks, libxt-dev fixed it
<marcin`> raphink: so I will work on this - but this license issue is pretty important
<raphink> yes
<marcin`> hehhh jpgraph for commercial usage -> 106.25 Euro ;/
<raphink> :(
<thierry> LaserJock : ok we really need to talk with dev guys to know if we get the terminal apps in the menu, it would save a lot of time to people working on .desktop files
<LaserJock> thierry: ok, just a sec
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-09
<LaserJock> thierry: I don't believe that terminal apps go in the menu. I think that is the point of having them be terminal
<LaserJock> it is really up to you whether you want to work on a .desktop that won't go in the menu
<thierry> LaserJock : k but why do they have .menu files for debian??
<azeem> because that is a tragedy
<bmonty> wouldn't a terminal app register the mime types it handles via a .desktop file?
<LaserJock> that is why I think it is worthwhile to make .desktop files
<netzmeister> raphink:  i upload atm my first package to revu..
<netzmeister> ;-)
<LaserJock> my thought at this point (mostly because I haven't researched it much) is that if everything has a .desktop file then all the info is there. What we want to do with it is another story
<LaserJock> We don't even have most of the Categories in the gnome menu
<bmonty> I think .desktop files work should be prioritized based on GUI apps and then apps that register a mime type
<Kyral> Hey guys
<LaserJock> man it's quiet in here
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: very!
<LaserJock> must be the Germans are asleep ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<netzmeister> no
<netzmeister> here i am.. ;-)
<netzmeister> wie geht es euch?
<netzmeister> :)
<hub> netzmeister: gut, gut
<netzmeister> hub:  Do you speak german?
<hub> netzmeister: ein Bisschen
<netzmeister> what's your native language?
<hub> french
<netzmeister> okay..
<hub> i took german for 8 years in high school
<netzmeister> 8 Years.. thats long
<zakame> hello MOTUs
<netzmeister> i took french for 1 years.. :)
<netzmeister> hello zakame
<netzmeister> s/years/year
<LaserJock> hmm, I haven't taken any languages. Stupid US school system ;-)
<LaserJock> I'd like to learn French and German but I don't seem to have much time. I tried hanging out in #ubuntu-fr once though
<hub> LaserJock: come to Quebec :-)
<zakame> heya netzmeister! :D
<zakame> LaserJock: er not even en_US? :P
<zakame> heh this is a screenshot for malone bug 32912 ^_^
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32912 in xchat-gnome "underscores replaced with spaces in chat windows" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32912
<Hobbsee> i've seen screenshots in some of the bugs for kdelibs, too
<Hobbsee> but that one seems a bit odd
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  I talk to you in english and you answer in german
<LaserJock> zakame: I don't feel very fluent in en_US some days either :-)
<zakame> LaserJock: thanks for that en_US bit, I'm taking a shot of my current xchat-gnome window ;)
<Hobbsee> ich nicht sprecke deutsch
<LaserJock> netzmeister: sicher
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Do you speak a little bit german?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: no, I speak babelfish.altavista.com
<netzmeister> hrhr, why not..
<netzmeister> for some words i ask the google translator..
<netzmeister> Are bubblefish better?
<LaserJock> I think they are basically the same
<netzmeister> k
<netzmeister> ah btw. when my sentences are very wrong, plz tell me..
<netzmeister> i think it's really funny when you read my lines..
<netzmeister> atm i translate word for word..
<netzmeister> :(
<LaserJock> it looks pretty good to me
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Really?
<netzmeister> what is more correct "are bubblefish better?" or "is bubblefish better?"
<netzmeister> i think "is..."
<LaserJock> netzmeister: actually it is "is babblefish better?" but yeah is is better
<netzmeister> :)
<netzmeister> k
<netzmeister> hey, i've uploaded today my first package to revu :)
<LaserJock> cool
* netzmeister is a little bit happy..
<LaserJock> what is the package?
<netzmeister> it is a nice crossplattform IDE written in C/C++..
<netzmeister> www.codeblocks.org
<bmonty> netzmeister: looks like a MS Visual C++ clone
<netzmeister> you mean it looks nice? :)
<LaserJock> netzmeister: sehr gut ;-)
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Thank you => Danke sehr.
<netzmeister> i will ask the Core-Developer of the "Codeblocks IDE" if i should build every Release a package for universe..
<netzmeister> and when i have time i build every week a package from the svn sources
<netzmeister> "...i will build..."
<bmonty> netzmeister: how does functionality compare with visual C++?
<netzmeister> > Imports MSVC projects and workspaces
<bmonty> nice
<netzmeister> > Code completion etc..
<netzmeister> ( http://www.codeblocks.org/img/screenshots/scr1.png )
<netzmeister> nice nicer codeblocks.. LOL
<netzmeister> re
<LaserJock> netzmeister: als Sie hochluden? I'm not sure what I'm saying ;-)
* ajmitch needs some food
<netzmeister> you say: "as you upload?"
<netzmeister> no moment..
<LaserJock> netzmeister: I was trying to say "when did you upload?"
<netzmeister> "hochluden" thats past..
<netzmeister> :)
<netzmeister> i uploaded 00:19
<netzmeister> three hours ago
<LaserJock> Ich sehe es nicht
<netzmeister> hmm..
<netzmeister> should i try it again?
<netzmeister> i try..
<netzmeister> look
<netzmeister> Uploading via ftp codeblocks_1.0-2094_i386.deb: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of codeblocks_1.0-2094_i386.deb
<netzmeister> and bevor..
<netzmeister> "before"
<LaserJock> netzmeister: you don't upload the .deb
<LaserJock> netzmeister: you upload the source package
<netzmeister> argh..
<LaserJock> use the .changes file
<netzmeister> yes i do
<LaserJock> when you do "dput"
<netzmeister> netzmeister@workstation:~/ubuntu_maintainer/codeblocks/packages/svn_2094$ dput codeblocks_1.0-2094_i386.changes
<netzmeister> Upload package to host revu
<netzmeister> Already uploaded to revu.tauware.de
<LaserJock> no, the source.changes file
<netzmeister> ahhh
<netzmeister> no it was the right file..
<netzmeister> the deb.change
<netzmeister> can you delete the file on the ftp?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<netzmeister> hmm mom
<netzmeister> moment
<LaserJock> did you upload with the _source.changes file?
<netzmeister> no
<bmonty> netzmeister: you'll need to upload the source package to REVU
<Mez> netzmeister, you need something deleting from revu ?
<netzmeister> Mez:  i think so..
<netzmeister> dcut rm codeblocks......*
<netzmeister> but i have an error
<netzmeister>  signfile /tmp/dcut.P_PfR1/dcut.netzmeister__netzmeister_localhost_localdomain_.1141439095.6630.commands netzmeister <netzmeister@localhost.localdomain>
<Mez> netzmeister, sorted
<Mez> it's deleted from incoming
<Mez> try a new proper uploaad
<netzmeister> oh thx
<netzmeister> is dcut a alternative?
<Mez> dcut doesnt work with it ...
<netzmeister> ah okay..
<netzmeister> upload is running
<Mez> it's not a proper thing
<Mez> netzmeister, why are you uploading a .deb?
<Mez> netzmeister, from your base dir
<Mez> do a
<Mez> debuild -S -sa
<Mez> then cd ..
<Mez> dput revu *_source.changes
<Mez> dont upload a deb file
<netzmeister> okay i cancel..
<netzmeister> plz delete the file..
<Mez> netzmeister, already done
<netzmeister> build progress is running..
<netzmeister> (8mins)
<Mez> you did a debuild -S -sa ?
<netzmeister> hehe its finished..
<netzmeister> :)
<Mez> now dput the resulting _source.changes
<Mez> netzmeister, is your GPG key in revu?
<netzmeister> yes
<Mez> good to hear
<netzmeister> upload is running
<netzmeister> is looks better..
<netzmeister> it
<ajmitch> netzmeister: is this something new you've packaged?
<Mez> netzmeister, er
<netzmeister> i think so
<netzmeister> Mez:  what?
<Mez> netzmeister, well if it is I can see right now that I wouldnt advocate it
<ajmitch> Mez: I was going to be a little gentler than that
<Mez> ajmitch, lol - no - it's a native package it seems
<Mez> mez@tiber:/home/ftp/incoming$ ls
<Mez> codeblocks_1.0-2094.dsc  codeblocks_1.0-2094.tar.gz
<ajmitch> yes, which is why I asked about it
<ajmitch> I was looking there
<Mez> ah lol
* ajmitch wonders what is funny about that
<Mez> must just be me
<ajmitch> probably
<Mez> ajmitch, did you delete it ?
<Mez> nvm
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> why would I delete something that someone just uploaded, for no reason?
<Mez> I was in the wrong dir :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> and couldnt see it or in revu
<Lathiat> ajmitch: BECAUSE YOU HATE EVERYONE
<Lathiat> AND FREEDOM!
<Lathiat> and you like the big red button...
<ajmitch> Lathiat: that is true
<netzmeister> Mez: Did i make a mistake?
<Mez> netzmeister, it's a debian native package - which is bad
<Mez> also versioning is wrong
<netzmeister> uhh okay..
<netzmeister> how can i fix that?
<netzmeister> versioning scheme?
<Mez> edit the changelog
<netzmeister> k
<Mez> netzmeister, have you read the debian new maintainers guide?
<netzmeister> Not completely
<Mez> It's a good place to start for a new packager
<netzmeister> hm
<netzmeister> what is a debian native package?
<Mez> netzmeister, have a read of this
<Mez> http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2001/01/msg00201.html
<Mez> it gives a good bit of info as to what it is
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> http://people.debian.org/~mpalmer/debian-mentors_FAQ.html
<Mez> not the aboved
<Mez> http://people.debian.org/~mpalmer/debian-mentors_FAQ.html#packaging
<Mez> grr
<Mez> what si wrong with me today
<Mez> look for "What is the difference between a native Debian package and a non-native package?"
<ajmitch> netzmeister: you should not build-depend on a library package, but the development headers instead
<netzmeister> ajmitch:  you mean the libwxgtk...?
<ajmitch> yes
<netzmeister> k changed
<netzmeister> version is also changed
<netzmeister> hmm should i delete the .svn dirs?
<netzmeister> Mez:  Do you delete the files again?
<Mez> netzmeister, no ...
<Mez> they're in REVU
<Mez> ajmitch, did you nuke?
<netzmeister> hm and how du i update?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: hallo
<LaserJock> netzmeister: Ich sehe Ihre Antriebskraft
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Thats funny.. LOOL
* Mez doesnt get it
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  i try to translate it: "i see your Driving power"
<Mez> kinda scary that netzmeister is @source-code.de and \sh is sourcecode.de
<netzmeister> hrhr i see it yesterday
* Mez thinks \sh has a stalker
<netzmeister> ?
<ajmitch> probably
<netzmeister> do you visit www.source-code.de?
<netzmeister> there is more as on sourcecode.de
<Mez> hmm
<LaserJock> netzmeister: well, I tried to say "I saw your upload"
<Mez> the logo sorta looks like my old logo
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  ah okay.
<netzmeister> Mez:  When i have a update what should i do? the same again... ( dput revu *_source.changes )
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> though you may need to remove *.upload first
<netzmeister> okay.. i have fixed the version and the debian native error..
<Mez> do a debuild -S -sa again
<netzmeister> yes done
<Mez> and then remove the .upload file
<netzmeister> okay
<Mez> and dput revu *_source.changes again
<netzmeister> upload is running..
<netzmeister> uhh four o'clock
<netzmeister> hmm i'm a little bit tired..
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  What time is it?
<LaserJock> 7:14 pm here
<netzmeister> ??
<netzmeister> evening?
<LaserJock> yep
<netzmeister> no really... LOOL  4:10 am
<netzmeister> loool
<netzmeister> i know why i am tired
<netzmeister> hrhr
<Mez> date: unrecognized option `--utv'
<Mez> Try `date --help' for more information.
<Mez> Sat Mar  4 03:11:32 UTC 2006
<Mez> lol
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Where are you come from?
<netzmeister> US or Australia?
<LaserJock> Nevada, US
<netzmeister> k
<netzmeister> Mez you are England?
<ajmitch> netzmeister: why would you think australia? :)
<Mez> netzmeister, yes
<netzmeister> k
<netzmeister> ajmitch:  i dont know.. im not sure with continent is +hours or -hours
<netzmeister> :)
<netzmeister> Mez:  Upload finished
<ajmitch> netzmeister: aha :)
<hub> netzmeister: +6 is america east coast
<bmonty> anyone know anything about the meta-ul packages?  Is it a bad thing if I change the packages it installs to packages that exist in ubuntu?
<ajmitch> netzmeister: I'm (currently) in australia
<hub> netzmeister: I meant -6
<hub> ajmitch: I thought you were .nw?
<LaserJock> hub: probably more like -5
<hub> ajmitch: I thought you were .nz?
<hub> LaserJock: compared to .de
<LaserJock> oh
<hub> LaserJock: -6 compared to .de
<hub> LaserJock: that is his reference
<hub> LaserJock: you are -2 from me
<ajmitch> hub: that's why I said (currently)
<hub> ajmitch: yeah I got that
<netzmeister> hub you are from france..
<ajmitch> just here doing a job
<netzmeister> where exactly?
<hub> netzmeister: I'm in Canada
<netzmeister> ups
<hub> netzmeister: I'm French however :-)
<netzmeister> ah okay..
<netzmeister> I'm in Germany hehe
<netzmeister> Blackforrest..
* ajmitch really shouldn't be using the university proxy, it's so very slow
<hub> netzmeister: near France? :-)
<netzmeister> yes
<netzmeister> 2 Miles from France
<netzmeister> how can i change my password in revu?
<netzmeister> login pw?
<bmonty> I don't think REVU lets you change your pw
<netzmeister> k
<netzmeister> so i'm out.. my eyes burning..
<netzmeister> cu later..
<netzmeister> bye bye
<LaserJock> anybody know how to mark a bug as duplicate in Debian's BTS? I accidentally sent the same email twice :(
<ajmitch> merge the bugs
<ajmitch> crap
<ajmitch> nautilus died & took out my copy operation
* ajmitch uses rsync instead
<ajmitch> my desktop is getting very cluttered with downloaded files now
<ajmitch> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> ajmitch: can you merge from reportbug?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no, do you need to?
<ajmitch> there's a tool used bts for developers to use
<LaserJock> reportbug is the only thing I know, I'll check around
<ajmitch> as I said, use bts :)
<ajmitch> I really mean 'tool called bts'
<ajmitch> not 'tool used bts'
<bmonty> good night everyone
* ajmitch blames the australian water
<LaserJock> ajmitch: oh, ok ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: either that or I blame the australians :)
* Hobbsee blames ajmitch for all the problems
<ajmitch> hehe
* Hobbsee also blames ajmitch for the exploit
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: why pick on me, and not one of the 500K other kiwis here? ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because you're here and talking, and therefore looking suss.
<ajmitch> wasn't me
<Hobbsee> :P sure
<ajmitch> just because I did the networking & security course at uni last year..
<ajmitch> we chased him away
<ajmitch> hopefully the electronics lecturer will let me catch up on assignments when I get back next week
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: are you in the final year of your degree there?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: first year :)
<Hobbsee> i wrote some stuff in c++ yesterday :D
<ajmitch> ah ok
<ajmitch> my condolences
<ajmitch> not only do you have to do C++, you also have long years of study ahead :)
<psusi> anyone remember how to get emacs to insert a literal hard tab, rather than auto indent the line?
<LaserJock> argghh, I really have problems with the Debian BTS :(
<LaserJock> as much as I find LP to have a difficult UI it is much easier for me than than Debian
<minghua> LaserJock: what was your problem?
* minghua will take Debian BTS over launchpad (at its current status) any day :-P
<Lathiat> yeh debians BTS sucks
<Lathiat> unless you get all the emails
<Lathiat> from the start
<Lathiat> its a PITA to import them etc
<Lathiat> and try remember all the commands
<G0SUB> you can always use reportbug
<LaserJock> I accidently made duplicate bugs, and then I tried to merge them. Don't know if that worked. And then it put in a bunch of stuff that isn't necessarily right
<Lathiat> reporting a bug is fine
<minghua> Lathiat: what problem do you have with the "View this report as an mbox folder" link at the top of each bug report?
<LaserJock> I often report a bug on a different machine than the bug is on, since I don't use my Ubuntu machine for email
<LaserJock> it makes it difficult to use an entirely email based system
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah, I suppose that's inconvenient.  but "reportbug -o output-file" helps
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, that is how I got duplicate bugs
<minghua> huh? LaserJock, why?
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<LaserJock> minghua: cause I tried sending it with reportbug but it didn't seem to work and then I tried sending it with my regular email so then a couple hours later I had 2 bugs :-)
<LaserJock> so then I tried to use bts to merge them, who know's if that worked
<LaserJock> and it automatically put all the Dapper package info in even though I'm trying to report it for Debian
<minghua> LaserJock: hey, you should use "reportbug -o" in the first place :-P
<LaserJock> well, I guess so but I didn't know that
<minghua> and merging bugs should be just a two-line email to control@bugs.debian.org
<LaserJock> what do I do with it after, can I just cut-n-paste it into an email
<minghua> LaserJock: yes
<minghua> LaserJock: with mutt I suppose "mutt -i file" is easier
<LaserJock> I don't have mutt, I actually usually use mail.app in OSX
<LaserJock> but I'll give it another go
<LaserJock> I'm just frustrated that it is so email based
<minghua> draging the file to the Mail.app icon, maybe?
<minghua> LaserJock: well, I heard that's because Debian BTS predates WWW...
<crimsun> what, bts or reportbug or both? e-mail's the sensible way.
<LaserJock> sure, I can understand that
<minghua> or at least before www became popular
<LaserJock> I just can't seem to get the hang of it and then it just looks like I'm incompetent
<LaserJock> the delay is also killing me
<LaserJock> I just can't tell if anything worked
<LaserJock> I have to wait a few hours
<minghua> the mails to submit@bugs.debian.org are processed by a 15-minute cron job, not sure about control@b.d.o though
<minghua> but can only be faster
<minghua> so a few hours sounds wrong...
<LaserJock> I guess I'm just spoiled by learning Ubuntu first and then going to debian
<zakame> haha
<LaserJock> maybe I just need to learn how to do the email by hand and not use reportbug or bts
<LaserJock> so should I get an email when I merge two bugs?
<crimsun> the e-mail address listed in the Maintainer field will at least.
<LaserJock> but not the emailer?
<crimsun> the sender should as well
<LaserJock> hmm, well it has been over two hours and I got nothing
<LaserJock> I wonder if I should send an email
<crimsun> I'd check in 6 hrs; I know I've had delays near that length
<LaserJock> hmm, ok
<crimsun> you can always check the bug report itself
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't see any change
<LaserJock> although they are from 2 different addresses :(
<LaserJock> well, I gotta get to bed. I'll check it in the morning when I'll be in a better mood.
<crimsun> night
<siretart> greetings from chemnitz! (Linux Tag in progress)
<crimsun> hi siretart :)  [apologies for lag in responding to e-mail, recovering from stomach flu] 
<siretart> crimsun: oh. I hope you are feeling better now
<siretart> no problem
<siretart> I'm happy that the development of wpasupplicant gets some action, and that we have a lovely mailing list :)
<crimsun> true :)
<Tonio_> yop
<Gloubiboulga> yop Tonio_
<Gloubiboulga> salut pef
<Tonio_> salut Gloubi
<pef> Gloubiboulga: salut :)
<netzmeister> good morning
<nomed> hi all
<netzmeister> hi
<netzmeister> is there a revu admin?
<siretart> netzmeister: wassup?
<netzmeister> siretart:  nothing. it's okay...
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2095
<netzmeister> jippie
<Xoritor> ok so it looks like i am going to have to update gnutls
<Xoritor> which wont be a bad thing anyways as per... http://www.gnu.org/software/gnutls/security.html
<Xoritor> the libgnutls11 version is too old and the libgnutls12 version fixes some things but requires libtasn1-2 0.2.18 but ours is 0.2.17
<Xoritor> so instead of going through and bumping too many things ill just have to bump libgnutls to 1.0.25 (latest version)
<Xoritor> hmmm
<Xoritor> my setup of pbuilder on amd64 keeps failing
<bmonty> Xoritor: the pbuilder fails, or the compilation fails?
<Xoritor> pbuilder create and pbuilder create --distribution dapper both fail
<Xoritor> the actual create of the tarball fails
<Xoritor> its pretty ambiguous :-/
<bmonty> do you have the dapper version of the pbuilder package?
<Xoritor> yep
<Xoritor> im running dapper on that box trying to setup pbuilder
<bmonty> Xoritor: did you follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto?
<Xoritor> yep
<Xoritor> step by step
<Xoritor> worked for my 32bit env
<Xoritor> diff box
<Xoritor> but dies on my 64bit one
<bmonty> try a different archive mirror
<zakame> evening all! :D
<bmonty> hi zakame
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> ok
<Xoritor> got a url listing them?  i dont know where to find them
<Xoritor> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/30923/. dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<Xoritor> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<bmonty> use archive.ubuntu.com
<Xoritor> thats what i am using
<viyyer> hello
<bmonty> hi viyyer
<Xoritor> morning zakame
<Xoritor> hi viyyer
<viyyer> hi bmonty
<bmonty> Xoritor: when I have seen that error, it was because of something messed up in the archive
<Xoritor> hmm
<viyyer> I am curious.. if a more recent version of m17n-db package will come into dapper
<Xoritor> so you think archives.ubuntu.com is messed up?
<G0SUB> the current package in breezy & dapper are broken
<Xoritor> MIRRORSITE=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bmonty> viyyer: if it hasn't been updated already it will need an exception request
<Xoritor> that anyways
<viyyer> bmonty, it hasn't been updated since october
<Xoritor> G0SUB, for amd64?
<viyyer> this is basic language functionalityhttps://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/m17n-db/+bug/32573
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32573 in m17n-db "upstream bugs " [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<G0SUB> Xoritor no, not that ... I am talking about the SCIM-m17n bug
<viyyer> thanks Ubugtu
<viyyer> :)
<G0SUB> viyyer that's a bot
<viyyer> eh
<Xoritor> oh ohoh...sorry
<viyyer> who will be packaging it ?
<bmonty> viyyer: is there a newer version in debian?
<viyyer> bmonty, yes :)
<viyyer> as you can see on the link on the bug report
<viyyer> oops it's not here it is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=349618;msg=10
<viyyer> well Ubugtu seems ignorant of debian bug-tracker
<Xoritor> bmonty, any ideas on a mirror i could use?
<G0SUB> viyyer yes ... only malone
<zakame> hi bmonty viyyer Xoritor
<viyyer> hi zakame
<bmonty> viyyer: well there will have to be a UVF exception granted to update tye package
<viyyer> what's a UVF??
<bmonty> Xoritor: no, sorry
<Xoritor> :-(
<G0SUB> Upstream Version Freeze
<viyyer> whoever grants it ??
<bmonty> viyyer: UVF = upstream version freeze
<G0SUB> Amaranth there?
<viyyer> well.. it's is very badly due
<bmonty> viyyer: if you want to help, please verify that it builds in a dapper environment
<bmonty> otherwise, I'll try to put the request together sometime today
<Xoritor> could someone tell me what you get from this?
<viyyer> my father won't even use it if  he can't type 
<Xoritor> libgnutls-config --libs
<viyyer> :)
<bmonty> Xoritor: flags for gcc to tell it what libs to link with
<viyyer> za ia very important as it is the most distinctive part of tamizh..
<viyyer> don't say tamil
<viyyer> :)
<Xoritor> bmonty, i know "what" it is... i want to know what results YOU have
<G0SUB> viyyer what doees it say? Thamizha ?
<viyyer> yes
<G0SUB> hmm
<Xoritor> i want to see if just mine is borked or if its borked in all of ubuntu
<bmonty> Xoritor: ahh, hold on :)
<Xoritor> hehe
<bmonty> Xoritor: -L/usr/lib -lgnutls
<Xoritor> yea its borked for you too
<Xoritor> im guessing its borked for everyone
<Xoritor> ie... not liked to the all the right things
<G0SUB> bmonty whom do we ask for a UVF Exception?
<viyyer> bmonty, what's the next step?
<zakame> G0SUB: iirc only TB and TB-approved people can approve an UVF exception
<G0SUB> TB ?
<viyyer> what is TB ???
<zakame> (e.g., Kamion, dholbach, siretart iirc)
<zakame> (if I'm not mistaken, I haven't requested an exception myself)
<G0SUB> yeah, I was looking for dholbach
<zakame> viyyer: Technical Board
<viyyer> zakame, please... tell me where is the glossary of ubuntu terminology :)
<bmonty> viyyer, G0SUB: 1. verify that the latest version of the debian package builds on dapper 2. create a diff between the old and new versions 3. create a UVF exception request in malone
<G0SUB> viyyer that's basic debian terminology ... UVF, etc. but TB is new :)
<zakame> viyyer: I don't know myself, I just pick those acronyms up as I go along ;)
<G0SUB> bmonty fine ... will do that
<viyyer> G0SUB, let's get the debian package and rebuild for dapper :)
<bmonty> if you guys can verify the package builds and create the diff, I'll create the UVF request
<G0SUB> viyyer I have a dapper pbuilder base.tgz
<viyyer> zakame, I remember sabdfl talking about technical board at our lug get together
<bmonty> the instructions to create a UVF request came out in the ubuntu-motu list a couple of days ago if you want to do that as well
<viyyer> G0SUB, you r0ck
<G0SUB> viyyer :)
<viyyer> bmonty, that will be helpful
<zakame> bmonty: by this time it would be called an FF exception ;)
<bmonty> zakame: no, it is still a UVF exception
<viyyer> zakame, what in the holy &^$#! is FF exception?
<viyyer> eh.. feature freeze??
<G0SUB> Feature Freeze
<zakame> ah
* viyyer apologises to zakame 
<zakame> viyyer: no prob with that, it's not legal C code anyhow :P
<G0SUB> viyyer okay, let's get the thing started
<Xoritor> is malone browseable?
<G0SUB> Xoritor of course
<Xoritor> link?
<Xoritor> please
<viyyer> G0SUB, how can I build ubuntu packages on debian . any clues??
<zakame> Xoritor: of course, see https://launchpad.net/malone/
<G0SUB> viyyer pbuilder
<Xoritor> zakame, thx
<bmonty> viyyer, G0SUB:  what bug does upgrading m17n-db fix?
<viyyer> bmonty, to be able to type in all characters in tamil
<bmonty> viyyer: you have the debian version installed and you have verified that it solves the problem?
<viyyer> bmonty, yes I can certify that
<viyyer> hi .. can anyone help me with a dapper pbuilder base.tgz??
<viyyer> I need for building on my etch/sid box
<bmonty> viyyer: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<G0SUB> bmonty afaict, the pbuilder create [dapper]  failed in my case
<bmonty> if you are running debian, you will probably have to create a base.tgz using a debian distribution, then change the sources.list for ubuntu and use pbuilder update --override-config
<nomed> how can i check if a pkge that's not in ubuntu already exists in debian ?
<bmonty> nomed: go to pde.debian.net and search for it
<nomed> or it's been pkged in debian but it doesn't still appear in apt
<nomed> bmonty, thanks
<bmonty> nomed: er...pdo.debian.net
<azeem> packages.debian.org is back up, btw
<azeem> except for changelogs
<bmonty> azeem: thanks
<bmonty> viyyer, G0SUB: see Malone #33706
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33706 in m17n-db "UVF exception request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33706
<G0SUB> bmonty awesome. thanks a lot :)
<viyyer> bmonty, does that mean it's done??
<G0SUB> viyyer you still need to confirm the build success
<bmonty> viyyer: no, it needs to be approved for a UVF exception and then synced from debian into ubuntu
<bmonty> I already confirmed that it builds on dapper
<G0SUB> bmonty great then
<viyyer> bmonty, when will the UVF team be available?
<viyyer> any mailing list?
<bmonty> viyyer: they'll get to it, don't worry :)
<viyyer> bmonty, you rock :)
<bmonty> viyyer: :)
<bmonty> be back in a bit
<G0SUB> viyyer I told you ... see how they rock?
<siretart> viyyer: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/UVFStatus
<viyyer> siretart, hope everything is in place for a UVF now ??
<viyyer> siretart, Malone #33706
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33706 in m17n-db "UVF exception request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33706
<siretart> viyyer: will review that when I find some time. I'm at a conference right now
<bmonty> siretart: is the install log that is mentioned in the email the output from piuparts?
<siretart> bmonty: at your choice. what you find convinient
<bmonty> siretart: ok
<Xoritor> is there a dh_ tool to use when "updating" someone elses package to a new version?
<Xoritor> ie... dh_make makes the debian directory
<Xoritor> i used apt-get source <package> to get the sources
<Xoritor> downloaded the updated version
<Xoritor> moved the debian directory from the old sources to the new sources
<Xoritor> now i want to fix the control, changelog, etc... to reflect the "version bump"
<bmonty> Xoritor: just update the changelog with debchange -i
<Xoritor> beautiful!
<bmonty> hi Kyral
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> libgnutls11 1.0.16-14ubuntu1
<Xoritor> i want to bump that to 1.0.25
<Xoritor> would it be 1.0.25-1ubuntu1
<Xoritor> or
<Xoritor> would it be 1.0.25-0ubuntu1
<azeem> the latter
<Xoritor> 1.0.25-1ubuntu1
<bmonty> Xoritor: does 1.0.25 exist in debian?
<Xoritor> no
<Xoritor> so yes
<Xoritor> the latter
<Xoritor> azeem, sorry read that wrong
<Xoritor> libgnutls11-1.0.25-0ubuntu1 then
<azeem> what do you need libgnutls for?
<Xoritor> prelude
<azeem> the new version, I mean
<Xoritor> and the libgnutls is b0rked
<Xoritor> its not linked to things it should be linked to
<azeem> bug number?
<Xoritor> i have not filed one
<Xoritor> i was just going to fix it and see if it works first
<Xoritor> ;-)
<azeem> smurf maintains it, who is both active in Debian and Ubuntu AFAIK
<azeem> Xoritor: oh, ok
<azeem> Xoritor: but take care before uploading anything, I'd say
<Xoritor> if i can submit a bug with the fix i feel better
<azeem> gnutls11 has a pile of reverse-depends
<Xoritor> -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -L/usr/lib -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error
<Xoritor> thats what libgnutls-config SHOULD look like
<Xoritor> well
<Xoritor> libgnutls-config --libs
<azeem> what does it look like right now?
<Xoritor> but it looks like this now.. -L/usr/lib -lgnutls
<Xoritor> well the second  -L/usr/lib is not needed... but the other stuff -ltasn1 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error is
<Xoritor> if those are not there then things may not work right
<Xoritor> all all those things that depend on gnutls may be broken (or they may work... but maybe not correctly)
<azeem> did you check the changelog for why this is maybe?
<azeem> there are many libraries/programs depending on libgnutls, so my guess is rather you have a program which does not use it correctly
<Xoritor> -L/usr/lib -lgnutls -lgcrypt -lgpg-error -lz
<Xoritor> thats what it looks like on FC and RHEL
<Xoritor> gentoo, lunar, etc... look about the same
<Xoritor> nomed, i would bother to guess that gnutls is not built correctly in ubuntu (i dont have a straight debian install)
<Xoritor> err... s/nomed/no
<azeem> root@beethoven:/# libgnutls-config --libs
<azeem> -L/usr/lib -lgnutls
<Xoritor> right
<azeem> that's on Debian GNU/Hurd, though
<Xoritor> and that is not correct either
<azeem> root@beethoven:/# objdump -x  /usr/lib/libgnutls.so | grep NEED
<azeem>   NEEDED      libtasn1.so.2
<azeem>   NEEDED      libz.so.1
<azeem>   NEEDED      libgcrypt.so.11
<azeem>   NEEDED      libgpg-error.so.0
<azeem> I tend to agree
<Xoritor> everything i have read says you have to have those NEEDED things and they are not in ubuntu/debian
<Xoritor> so everything linked to libgnutls is possibly horribly broken
<Xoritor> and libgnutls11 is at a very old version
<azeem> ah, gnutls has a .pc file now
<Xoritor> what version?
<Xoritor> 1.2.9?
<Xoritor> or 1.0.16
<azeem> 1.2.9-2
<Xoritor> and 1.0.16 should be updated to 1.0.25 for security fixes
<Xoritor> cause lots of stuff still use 1.0x
<Xoritor> i was not going to even start to look at the 1.2x stuff
<Xoritor> ;-)
<Xoritor> heh
<azeem> oh, where does 1.0.16 come from?
<Xoritor> libgnutls11
<Xoritor> libgnutls12 is 1.2.9
<Xoritor> and libgnutls-dev is 1.2.9
<azeem> right
<Xoritor> and conflicts with libgnutls11-dev
<azeem> so there's no libgnutls-config --libs for 1.0.16?
<Xoritor> no
<azeem> or rather, you cannot build against it
<Xoritor> right
<azeem> so that part of your argument is mood :)
<azeem> 17:03 < Q_> azeem: -lgnutls is the right thing.
<Xoritor> you have to remove libgnutls-dev and install libgnutls11-dev
<azeem> 17:03 < Q_> azeem: The rest of those should are things needed by gnutls itself, and are in the DT_NEEDED, as they should.
<azeem> Xoritor: ah
<azeem> so the bottom line is, the linker should figure that out
<Xoritor> where is DT_NEEDED
<Xoritor> ?
<azeem> Xoritor: what does objdump -x  /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.11 | grep NEED say?
<Xoritor>   NEEDED      libgcrypt.so.11
<Xoritor>   NEEDED      libgpg-error.so.0
<Xoritor>   NEEDED      libz.so.1
<Xoritor>   NEEDED      libc.so.6
<Xoritor>   SONAME      libgnutls.so.11
<Xoritor> that part?
<azeem> yep
<Xoritor> what part are you wanting?
<azeem> Xoritor: can you point at an actual build error due to this?
<Xoritor> yes
<Xoritor> welll
<Xoritor> libprelude wont build because libgnutls11 is too old
<azeem> so it needs additional symbols added after 1.0.16?
<Xoritor> wait one and ill tell you what that exact message is
<netzmeister> Someone can look here please..
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2096
<Xoritor> http://pastebin.com/583647
<Xoritor> and if i use the 1.2.9 version i get other errors (it will take a while to get to that point)
<Xoritor> my machine compiles pretty slow
<Xoritor> p3 450 (only 32 bit machine i have anymore)
<Xoritor> and pbuilder create dies when trying to setup in my 64 bit dapper
<azeem> well, I'd rather try 1.2.x if I were you
<Xoritor> i would too!
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> ill show the errors i get from that in a bit
<azeem> or talk with smurf about upgrading gnutls11, but see e.g. Debian bug #328686
<Ubugtu> debian bug 328686 in gnutls11 "Requesting upstream release of 1.0.22 or later" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/328686
<azeem> "168 days old."
<Xoritor> and its caused by libgnutls not being linked correctly (as per the dev of prelude)
<azeem> does prelude use libtool?
<Xoritor> yes im pretty sure it does...
<Xoritor> Implement workaround for buggy libtool that will fail
<Xoritor> from the changelog
<Xoritor> oh
<Xoritor> and this ONLY fails in the pbuilder chroot
<azeem> then maybe you're missing another -dev
<Xoritor> azeem, it works fine if i just do ./configure && make
<Xoritor> thats what i thought too
<Xoritor> but damned if i can find what it is
<azeem> debian bug #347438
<azeem> Ubugtu: pfft
<azeem> Debian bug #347438
<Xoritor> heh
<azeem> it's a shot in the dark, but maybe you're missing this
<azeem> Xoritor: or you could convince the prelude developer to use pkg-config, rather, that might work better than libgnutls-config --libs
<Xoritor> http://pastebin.com/583660
<Xoritor> and i have as my depends
<Xoritor> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), autotools-dev, libgpg-error-dev, libgcrypt-dev, libgnutls-dev
<azeem> can you paste the link line as well?
<azeem> ah
<azeem> 17:20 [OPN]  -Ubugtu(n=bugbot@ubuntu/member/seveas)- Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: need more than 1 value to unpack
<Xoritor> http://pastebin.com/583667
<Xoritor> ?
<azeem> so it seems as if prelude uses gcrypt functions directly
<h01ger> hi - can anybody please tell me, if "cfengine --help" segfaults in breezy or dapper? (you probably would need to install cfengine first..)
<azeem> so it should link to gcrypt directly
<netzmeister> h01ger:  okay i try..
<netzmeister> jep, segfault
<h01ger> ah :-( thx, netzmeister
<netzmeister> h01ger:  np
<h01ger> so "fix commited" in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cfengine/+bug/6624 doesnt mean it's fixed ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<netzmeister> h01ger:  i use dapper
<Xoritor> azeem, so the dev uses libgnutls-config --libs to find gcrypt
<Xoritor> and you are saying he should link directly to it
<Xoritor> instead?
<azeem> h01ger: I /think/ he means it got committed upstream
* h01ger _thinks_ its unfixed in breezy as well, cause the patch did do nothing when applied to sid :) :-/
<h01ger> azeem, upstream is dead
<azeem> oh :)
<h01ger> rather switched to cfengine2
<azeem> Xoritor: he should not rely on gnutls to tell him how to link to gcrypt
<h01ger> not dead :)
<azeem> Xoritor: it seems he is lucky that the other distributions are lazy to expose those libraries in libgnutls-config --libs, but I think relying on it is not alright if he actually uses gcrypt in his code
<Xoritor> azeem, can i invite you and the prelude dev to a chan to talk about this?
<Xoritor> you 2 have very different views
<azeem> why do they not use pkg-config?
<netzmeister> can anybody take a look here please..
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2096
<azeem> Xoritor: I am going home in a couple of minutes, so I'd rather not have a lenghty discussion about it...
<Xoritor> ok
<Xoritor> well pkg-config is not an acceptable dependancy for him
<azeem> Xoritor: where can I download the prelude source?
<Xoritor> http://www.prelude-ids.org
<Xoritor> it will build and run with ./configure && make
<Xoritor> but it wont in pbuilder
<Xoritor> so test it with that
<Xoritor> here i quote his reasons for not wanting to use that as a dep
<Xoritor> "just try to explain him that library does not export their dependencies for gratuitous sake"
<Xoritor> "if a library doesn't correctly export it's dependencies can lead to a number of failure"
<Xoritor> "especially when using static linking where all symbols, and their ordering, are meaningful"
<azeem> Xoritor: from src/prelude-client.c:
<azeem> #include <gcrypt.h>
<azeem> #include <gnutls/gnutls.h>
<azeem> so it is *not* a dependency, he uses gcrypt
<Xoritor> im not a coder really... what do you me to say?
<azeem> I don't know exactly, sorry
<Xoritor> ok... and from him again
<Xoritor> "just to give the maintainer a point, it's true we could manually specify -lgcrypt since we use one symbol from it"
<Xoritor> "but that's irrelevant"
<Xoritor> "since there is a bug more important than this"
<azeem> two false don't make one right
<Xoritor> "which is that libgnutls should export it's dependencies (and it does, but whatever package you are using kill this ability)"
<Xoritor> im just trying to make this a package that will work...
<azeem> libgnutls exports its *run-time* dependencies in its .so via DT_NEEDED, see above, and the linker will get that right
<Xoritor> 2 diff views on it
<azeem> but this is build tiem
<azeem> time
<azeem> Xoritor: as a data point, there is a lot of packages using gnutls in Debian/Ubuntu, and they all build fine
<Xoritor> "explain him that his attitude kill ability for any package using GnuTLS to link statically"
<azeem> Xoritor: you could try to ask in #ubuntu-devel to get somebdoy more authorative than me to comment on this
<Xoritor> ok
<Xoritor> im sorry
<Xoritor> :-(
<Xoritor> i just want it to work
<Xoritor> and between the 2 of you it looks like it may not
* Xoritor feels like a 50 ton weight dropped on him
<azeem> as a work-around you could just add -lgrypt to src/Makefile.am's libprelude_la_LIBADD line
<Xoritor> then what do i put in the debian/control Build-Depends: to get pbuilder to build it right?
<azeem> that is independent, you'd need libgrypt-dev there, but I think you have that already?
<Xoritor> cause it works just fine from the manual cli ./configure && make
<Xoritor> but it does not work in pbuilder
<Xoritor> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), autotools-dev, libgpg-error-dev, libgcrypt-dev, libgnutls-dev
<Xoritor> yea
<Xoritor> :-(
<azeem> I don't know why it just works without pbuilder
<azeem> do you use additional configure options with pbuilder?
<Xoritor> no
<Xoritor> pdebuild
<Xoritor> actually
<Xoritor> should i?
<azeem> no, just wondering
<Xoritor> what can i do?
<nomed> can anyone confirm that libtextcat is not in ubuntu ?
<nomed> i can't find it .. and i'm not sure if it can have a different name
<Xoritor> yay!
<Xoritor> i think we will have the fix of him linking to libgcrypt!
<Xoritor> woot!
<raphink> can't find it either nomed
<nomed> raphink, thanks
<netzmeister> hi raphink
<netzmeister> raphink:  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2096  ;-)
<gouchi> Hi
<netzmeister> wb raphink
<raphink> ty
<netzmeister> raphink:  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2096  ;-)
<highvoltage> is ubuntu/apt/dpkg OK with packages with lots of little files? if i create a  4GB package with lots of 40k files, will that make apt slower or more clunky after installing that package? or is apt clever enough to deal with it?
<highvoltage> hi, btw
<netzmeister> highvoltage:  w00t? 4GB wth is that? ;-)
<ogra> highvoltage, if you make a 4G package people will start followong you through dark nights and hit you over the head in even darker corners ...
<highvoltage> lol :)
<ogra> apart from that you'll need ages to upload a change :)
<highvoltage> netzmeister: this is for the wikipedia images
<highvoltage> i don't intend to distribute on mass scale
<netzmeister> wow, nice
<highvoltage> i just want to move away from the old, hacky way of just copying files in tuxlabs like we curently do, and get everything in apt.
<ogra> techically it shouldnt be a problem
<highvoltage> although, wikipedia doesn't seem very packagable :)
<netzmeister> i think nobody have made tests with 4 GB packages..
<highvoltage> i have a database package already. the database is 1.2GB large, but it compresses nicely to 527MB.
<highvoltage> i have the first 4GB package ready, the second one is building now. i indtedn to put it on 2x dvd's
<highvoltage> i'm just wondering if the "reading database...." will take slower for apt after that.
<highvoltage> i supposee i'll find out shortly :)
<netzmeister> *g*
<netzmeister> segfault ;-)
<highvoltage> i did run out of space on / while trying to make the first one. what's strange though, is that dpkg -b uses some space outside of /tmp or my current or home directory to build the package. couldn't figure out where though.
<highvoltage> in that same period, my cups log file also mysteriously grew to 2.1GB. very strange.
<netzmeister> uhh..
<Xoritor> how do i get pdebuild to apply a patch?
<bmonty> Xoritor: pbuilder doesn't apply patches, you need to use one of the patch systems
<Xoritor> bmonty, such as?
<bmonty> Xoritor: cdbs, dpatch, dbs
<Xoritor> which is preferred?
<jpat|away> or the normal diff
<jpat|away> Xoritor: your choice
<bmonty> Xoritor: I prefer dpatch, but it is really your choice
* jpat|away just uses .diff files
<Xoritor> so apply the patch to the sources then use pbuilder?
<bmonty> Xoritor: you can do that also
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> ok
<bmonty> cdbs, dpatch, etc.  allow you to control how patches are applied and it also makes it easier to track changes from the upstream source
<highvoltage> for what it's worth, i installed the two 4GB .debs.
<highvoltage> and it didn't make anything slower.
<highvoltage> when i installed, dpkg said "(Reading database ... 120472 files and directories currently installed.)"
<highvoltage> now it says "(Reading database ... 266169 files and directories currently installed.)" when i install somethign afterwards
<highvoltage> 10 years ago, my 386 with windows 3.1 only had a total of 1000 files on the entire disk. i used to think that's a lot :)
<psusi> hehehe, yea
<psusi> is 23,018 messages a lot to have in one mailbox since jan 1? ;)
<highvoltage> psusi: not if you're subscirbed to ubuntu-users :)
<psusi> ubuntu-users only has 16,443 messages and that's from 10/12/2005
<Xoritor> ok so that does not seem to have worked
<Xoritor> can i "stop" pdebuilder and check what its doing?
<Xoritor> well... i figured that out
<Xoritor> my patch did get in
<raphink> siretart: ping
<netzmeister> revu admins on board?
<raphink> netzmeister: what's the issue?
<netzmeister> ah..
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2096
<netzmeister> :-)
<Xoritor> yay!
<Xoritor> it worked
<Xoritor> it worked!
<netzmeister> :)
* Xoritor does his happy dance
<Xoritor> now i just have to get pbuilder working in x86_64
<Xoritor> :-D
<Xoritor> azeem, i got a patch from the dev and it works now!
* Kyral is trying to make Xen work on Breezy :P
<netzmeister> Kyral:  a good idea..
<Kyral> mm?
<netzmeister> plz tell us when it works. ;-)
<netzmeister> Xen
<Kyral> Well, my server is running the Domain0 Kernel right now
<Kyral> I'm just building the Debian Sarge images that will become the XenGuests
<Kyral> HowtoForge has a nice article on it
<Kyral> I kinda can't escape Xen
<Kyral> <--- Goes to Clarkson University
<netzmeister> that means?
* Kyral smirks
<netzmeister> lol
<Kyral> I guess you haven't read the Ubuntu-Users ML recently
<netzmeister> no..
<netzmeister> link?
<Kyral> Guy who graduated last year is responsible for the Xen packages for Breezy
<Kyral> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-March/068728.html
<Kyral> thats the beginning of the thread
<Kyral> and the two heads of COSI are really active with Xen as well
<Kyral> Can't wait to try a Live Migration
<Xoritor> so i have built libprelude (the right version that i need) and now i want to build snort using MY new lib prelude... how can i get pbuilder to use mine instead of the one supplied?
<Xoritor> --extrapackages ??
<crimsun> if you want to do that, you have to add your own libprelude to an apt repo, then have your pbuilder update from it
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> looks like thats it
* Xoritor will setup an apt repo in a bit then
<Xoritor> thx crimsun
<Xoritor> time for a nap now though
<crimsun> otherwise pbuilder login, copy over the deb, install it, copy over snort source, and build it
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-10
<netzmeister> lol?
<TMM> bad split :)
<netzmeister> hrhr
<netzmeister> how can i setup a local apt repository?
<netzmeister> any howtos?
<netzmeister> how can i setup a local apt repository?
<netzmeister> any howtos?
<LaserJock> hi tritium
<tritium> hi LaserJock
<tritium> Long time no see.
<LaserJock> netzmeister: hallo
<LaserJock> tritium: yeah, how's it going?
<tritium> LaserJock: not bad.  Yourself?
<raphink> netzmeister: see apt-ftparchive
<LaserJock> tritium: ok, I made MOTU so I'm pretty happy about that. I just wish I had enough time to do everythin I want
<LaserJock> hi raphink <><!
<raphink> hi LaserJock <><
<tritium> LaserJock: congratulations!  I hear you about not having enough time...
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  hi :)
<netzmeister> raphink:  thx..
<raphink> netzmeister: why do you need a repo?
<netzmeister> to test my packages on my nootebook with apt-get..
<chx> http://winehq.com/?announce=1.113 will there will be a Breezy package for this? (Wine 0.9.9 )
<netzmeister> and for the nightly builds of the codeblocks IDE..
<raphink> chx: breezy is frozen
<raphink> chx: even dapper is
<LaserJock> chx: I wouldn't think so, Dapper is getting pretty close to release and dapper is at 0.96
<netzmeister> because i don't upload the nightly builds to / on revu (LaserJock whats right.. "to" or "on")
<LaserJock> netzmeister: to
<netzmeister> :)
<raphink> chx: so if you want that program in, you'll have to get it in dapper+1
<netzmeister> raphink:  have you time to take a look on my revu upload?
<raphink> netzmeister: did you review it ?
<raphink> I saw you upload it many times today
<raphink> are you happy enough with the current version?
<netzmeister> yes.. slomo helps me..
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> give me the link please
<raphink> I'll run a report on it
<LaserJock> netzmeister: I don't think you are supposed to advocate your own package :-)
<netzmeister> raphink:  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2096
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  That was a test.. :)
<raphink> have you got a link to the original tarball netzmeister?
<netzmeister> raphink:  there is no original tarball.. it's the code from the svn revision 2094
<raphink> ah ok
<netzmeister> because..
<raphink> :)
<netzmeister> and thats really funny
<raphink> sorry
<netzmeister> the makefiles of the orig.tarball (version 1.0-RC2 ) are bad..
<netzmeister> so i cant compile it
<netzmeister> :) thats the issue why i use the svn version
<raphink> ic
<netzmeister> issue => reason
<netzmeister> :-/
<raphink> gerade
<netzmeister> hehe, what would you say?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: Sie sollten die .svn akten entfernen, ich denken.
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  95% correct..
<raphink> s/ich denken/denke ich/
<netzmeister> "Sie sollten die .svn Verzeichnisse entfernen"
<netzmeister> raphink:  Do you speak german?
<LaserJock> ok
<raphink> netzmeister: ja, gerade :)
<raphink> ich habe Deutsch 7 Jahren gelernt
<netzmeister> oh schn
<raphink> :)
<netzmeister> and were do you come from?
<netzmeister> atm
<raphink> aber ich spreche sehr slecht
<raphink> Frankreich
<netzmeister> no, i looks pretty good..
<raphink> :)
<netzmeister> slecht = schlecht ;-)
<raphink> danke
<netzmeister> bitte
<raphink> ah ja :)
<netzmeister> i play sometimes a nice game with a friend.. when i ask a question he must answer in engish-language..
<LaserJock> netzmeister: what is the difference between Verzeichnisse and Akten ?
<raphink> netzmeister: I do that with a peruvian friend of mine, too. She speaks in spanish and I answer in english
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Verzeichnisse = Directorys
<netzmeister> And "Akten" uhh..
<netzmeister> moment..
<raphink> netzmeister: I'm afraid your package FTBFS
<netzmeister> "Akten" are the briefcase  where a Lawyer save his papers..
<bmonty> netzmeister: how do you say "I added a comment to your upload" in german :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I was thinking files
<netzmeister> bmonty:  "Ich habe ein Kommentar zu deinem Upload verfasst"
<LaserJock> Ich fgte eine Anmerkung Ihrer Antriebskraft hinzu
<LaserJock> hmm, not quite I guess ;-)
<netzmeister> hehe
<netzmeister> what does "FTBFS" mean?
<bmonty> fails to build from source
<netzmeister> hmm..
<netzmeister> how can i reproduce this error on my local maschine?
<raphink> means if I build it in a pbuilder it fails
<netzmeister> okay i understand..
<raphink> by trying to pbuild the package in a recent dapper pbuilder
<raphink> check the buildlog on the REVU page
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/codeblocks-0603041055/codeblocks_1.0+svn2094-0ubuntu1.buildlog
<netzmeister> okay..
<raphink> seems quite clear
<raphink> you haven't put zip as a build-dep
<LaserJock> opps, somebody missed a build-dep ;-)
<bmonty> netzmeister: you probably need to add a build dep to get zip, but you should test in a pbuilder
<netzmeister> okay i test it with pbuilder
<netzmeister> are you still here, test it later again?
<netzmeister> (uhh LaserJock, was this sentence right=)
<netzmeister> "....to test it...."
<LaserJock> maybe "will you still be here later to test it again?"
<LaserJock> or "will you be here later to test it again" I suppose
<netzmeister> okay thx..
<netzmeister> and will you? :-D
<LaserJock> yep
<netzmeister> great..
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock
<netzmeister> pbuilder is a great tool.. wow
<marcin`> hi all
<marcin`> could someone review at least one of my packages in revu?
<LaserJock> marcin`: how many have you got?
<marcin`> LaserJock: 5 propably or 6
<marcin`> LaserJock: I got more but would like to upload when I get reviews on already uploaded packages
<marcin`> LaserJock: for example this: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2092
<LaserJock> marcin`: why is the diff.gz so large?
<hub> LaserJock: he didn't make clean the documentation?
<marcin`> LaserJock: hmm strange...
<marcin`> LaserJock: what should I do to reduce this diff?
<hub> marcin`: make sure the generated document is cleaned :-)
<marcin`> hub: where - in rules?
<hub> yep
<marcin`> hub: hmm I use cdbs so docs should be cleaned automagically right?
<hub> no
<hub> if the makefile do not
<hub> add a clean:: rule
<hub> and rm -f the files
<marcin`> ok
<LaserJock> marcin`: you also need a little work on debian/copyright . You need a copyright statment with the year and copyright holder
<LaserJock> minghua: ping?
<netzmeister> bmonty:  which package contained "zip"??
<minghua> LaserJock: pong
<crimsun> debian/copyright also needs to give a URI for the download location.
<LaserJock> netzmeister: zip I'm gessing
<LaserJock> minghua: I got an email from the plotdrop author, he would like to get in touch with you about testing some stuff. Is that ok? Can I give him your email address?
<minghua> LaserJock: of course.  Give him the address minghua@ubuntu.com though, please
<minghua> LaserJock: I am getting my school email address out of the debian/ubuntu work
<crimsun> marcin`: clean up debian/control syntax, too
<crimsun> Build-Depends-Indep: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), cdbs,   <--
<desrt> 'sup.  anyone have a few mins?
<marcin`> crimsun: sorry I cleaned this but not uploaded yet
<nomed> while using cdbs + rules/tarball.mk it will not be used the orig.tar.gz true ?
<crimsun> desrt: between us all, we should have a few
<nomed> i mean i'll not get any diff.gz ...
<desrt> i want to upload a new package to the universe
<crimsun> desrt: is it on revu?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> is revu mandatory?
<LaserJock> minghua: ok, will do
<marcin`> LaserJock: what do you mean by 'the year and copyright holder' ?
<crimsun> it's mandatory unless it's already in Debian.
<desrt> i see.
<desrt> afaik, it is not.
* desrt was sort of hoping to directly upload it :)
<LaserJock> marcin`: you don't say who the copyright holder is. It should have a " Copyright (C) <years> <author> " type statment
<desrt> in any case, how would i go about the process of .tar.gz -> .deb
<crimsun> meet jordan's packaging guide!
<marcin`> LaserJock: ok
<Kyral> Here goes!
* Kyral fires up the firsty XenGuest and crossses his fingers
<LaserJock> crimsun: have you looked it over btw?
<crimsun> LaserJock: I started, and then $crap (literally) happened
<LaserJock> desrt: doc.ubuntu.com has the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  when i change the control file in the depends line, is there an "debuild -S -sa -kxxxx" sufficiently ?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: after you change anything you should run debuild and then test in a pbuilder
<LaserJock> netzmeister: so yes
<netzmeister> k
<crimsun> forgive me if Ubuntu catch-up takes circa 1 day; I have a hundred forms to process before Monday
<nomed> anyone knows if when including rules/tarball.mk  in cdbs i should expect a diff.gz ?
<LaserJock> crimsun: np, I know you were sick, I just wondered if you had even gotten the chance to start
<crimsun> yep, I did.
<crimsun> nomed: for the package or inside? You shouldn't [in 99.9% of the cases]  have one inside, but non-native packages will have a diff.gz.
<nomed> crimsun, i have the dwlded tar.gz as it was
<nomed> debian xxx.tar.gz
<nomed> i run pdebuild from within this dir
<nomed> i have then ../xxx.orig.tar.gz
<nomed> but it doesn't generate any diff.gz :/
<crimsun> nomed: ...did you download the diff.gz and dsc along with the orig.tar.gz?
<crimsun> (brb, phone)
<nomed> crimsun, it's a new pkge
<nomed> i would get for dapper + 1 ...
<minghua> nomed: then most of the case you need to rename the xxx.tar.gz to xxx_version.orig.tar.gz before start packaging
<nomed> minghua, yes ...
<nomed> it's xxx_version.orig.tar.gz
<netzmeister> argh "/bin/sh: zip: command not found"
<nomed> minghua, i was thinking it something related to the include rules/tarball.mk ...
<crimsun> /usr/bin/zip is in 'zip'
<netzmeister> yes i see..
<netzmeister> i write it in the build-depends line
<crimsun> it build-depends on zip?
<slomo> crimsun: thanks for the comment on the musepack bug :)
<crimsun> slomo: np :)
<netzmeister> during the build process..
<netzmeister> PWD=`pwd` cd . && zip -j /tmp/buildd/codeblocks-1.0+svn2094/src/sdk/resources/manager_resources.zip *.xrc images/*.png > /dev/null
<netzmeister> /bin/sh: zip: command not found
<netzmeister> hi slomo
<slomo> hi netzmeister... hm, so zip is in b-d but isn't found? is the codeblocks buildsystem doing something strange with PATH?
<netzmeister> hmm maybe
<netzmeister> PATH are in rules?
<slomo> is there a buildlog somewhere?
<bmonty> slomo: there is one on REVU
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/codeblocks-0603041055/codeblocks_1.0+svn2094-0ubuntu1.buildlog
<slomo> hm... and there's definitely no zip installed
<desrt> Seveas; ping?
<netzmeister> yeah..
<netzmeister> pbuilder builds the package..
<netzmeister> and now, upload it to revu again?
<netzmeister> ?
<desrt> what is this 'compat' file?
<crimsun> desrt: states the debhelper level
<desrt> i'm deviating a bit from the instructions here, because i want to use debhelper
<desrt> after i modify the stuff in debian/ do i just kick off a dpkg-buildpacakage?
<crimsun> ``debuild -S'' is probably what you want
<desrt> arf
<desrt> gpg: skipped "Ryan Lortie <desrt@ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<crimsun> but yeah, that calls dpkg-buildpackage and friends
<desrt> hmmm
<desrt> right.  so desrt@ubuntu.com is my ubuntu email address
<desrt> but my key only has desrt@desrt.ca as a UID that has been signed
<desrt> what to do?
<crimsun> pass -k
<crimsun> -k'Ryan Lortie <desrt@desrt.ca>'  for instance
<desrt> -kafaa6ff6
<netzmeister> "lintian	0 Bytes" thats nice ;-)
<desrt> ok.  lintian has nothing to say about my source.changes
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Are you there?
<netzmeister> bmonty:  juhu?
<crimsun> netzmeister: what do you need?
<netzmeister> revu..
<crimsun> url?
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2098
<crimsun> purge some of the binary package codeblocks's Depends
<crimsun> coreutils, libc6, ...  are all core
<netzmeister> ah okay..
<crimsun> you should also use debhelper v5 by default
<netzmeister> k
<netzmeister> mom
<netzmeister> moment
<netzmeister> binutils, libgcc1 also core
<crimsun> yep.
<crimsun> and don't strip debian/copyright of the GPL header
<netzmeister> what?
<netzmeister> strip?
<netzmeister> (i'm german.. :-( )
<crimsun> "don't remove"
<netzmeister> did i?
<crimsun> it appears so
<netzmeister> hmm
<netzmeister> you mean the copyright file?
<crimsun> debian/copyright is missing the GPL header, yes
<netzmeister> hmm
<netzmeister> that gives an error with lintian
<crimsun> an error?
<crimsun> it shouldn't
<netzmeister> i sure.. moment i try with the full GPL in copyright file..
<netzmeister> i'm
<crimsun> you don't need the full contents
<netzmeister> no it's okay..
<netzmeister> but..
<netzmeister> E: codeblocks source: package-lacks-versioned-build-depends-on-debhelper 5
<netzmeister> hmm thats new with "compat" "5"
<minghua> netzmeister: if you have 5 in debian/compat, you need to build-depend debhelper (>= 5)
<crimsun> exactly
<crimsun> note your Build-Depends doesn't have that
<netzmeister> uhh thx mingua..
<netzmeister> great..
<netzmeister> debuild with no errors..
<netzmeister> pbuilder..
<netzmeister> and then upload..
<crimsun> note that ~70% of your diff is still auto* cruft
<netzmeister> cruft
<netzmeister> what is cruft? google translator failed
<crimsun> oh, automake* junk
<netzmeister> and how can i prevent this
<desrt> so could someone look at my package before i upload it and tell me if anything is evil?
<crimsun> well, you called bootstrap, so I suppose it's unavoidable
<netzmeister> yes..
<crimsun> personally, since the version of automake* junk that ships with codeblocks is newer than what you patched it, I'd use filterdiff on your diff (for only debian/* stuff)
<crimsun> s/patched it/patched in/
<crimsun> desrt: that's REVU's purpose :)
<desrt> revu would be embarassing at this point
<netzmeister> what means that now?  can i upload the sources?
<desrt> i'd prefer if you could just give me a bit of one-on-one time :)
<crimsun> netzmeister: if you'd prefer, sure. It's acceptable to say "Initial packaging" for the changelog entry, too.
<crimsun> desrt: URL?
<desrt> plz wait
<desrt> http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/random/please-inspect.tar.gz
<bmontgom_> minghua: do you have a lot of experience with SCIM?
<minghua> bmonty: being the Debian maintainer of scim, I probably have more than everyone else in this channel :-P
<minghua> bmonty: whether that counts as "a lot" or not, I am not sure
<bmonty> minghua: its more than I have, so thats good for now :)
<bmonty> minghua: I put in a UVF exception request for m17n-db this morning, is there other parts of SCIM that need to be updated?
<minghua> bmonty: scim-m17n build-depends on m17n-db stuff, scim-uim indirectly links to libm17n through libuim as well
<minghua> bmonty: is said UVF exception including a SONAME bump?
<bmonty> syncing in the new version of m17n-db brings in some bug fixes for tamil
<bmonty> minghua: no
<minghua> bmonty: then I suppose it's good
<minghua> bmonty: I saw m17n-db 1.3.0 in Debian NEW, I don't know exactly what it is about though
<bmonty> minghua: mostly bugfixes for tamil, which is why there was a user here asking about it several hours ago
<crimsun> desrt: targetted for sid?
<bmonty> minghua: malone #33706
<desrt> dapper
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33706 in m17n-db "UVF exception request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33706
<minghua> bmonty: can I have the UVF exception bug number?
<minghua> oh good :-)
<crimsun> desrt: also, debhelper v5 [unless the rest of the muine*/mono* packages use v4 specifically] 
<desrt> crimsun; i just did dh_make ...
<crimsun> desrt: make sure the distribution header is dapper in debian/changelog
<minghua> bmonty: does m17n-db 1.3.1 work with m17n-lib 1.2.0?
<minghua> bmonty: the thing I saw in Debian NEW is actually m17n-lib 1.3.1-1
<bmonty> minghua: it appears so
<LaserJock> netzmeister: sorry, was away for a while
<crimsun> desrt: (changes therefore needed in debian/co{mpat,ntrol}). In debian/copyright, make sure Holders: is plural
<bmonty> minghua: it is hard for me to verify though
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  np
<desrt> so just change 4 to 5?
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  crimsun was here.. ;-)
<bmonty> the users who were asking about it said that the new package works
<crimsun> desrt: yes, in both
<minghua> bmonty: I would preper to ask for Debian maintainer's opinion, but I don't insist
<desrt> crimsun; in the build-dep in control?
<minghua> bmonty: your question here is actually about m17n, which I am not familar with
<crimsun> desrt: yes
<desrt> >= 5.0?
<crimsun> yes
<netzmeister> crimsun:  it's done..
<desrt> 5.0 or 5.0.0?
<crimsun> desrt: even >= 5 is fine
<desrt> leet.
<minghua> bmonty: I can only tell you which SCIM packages will likely be affected, but I can't judge either (I don't use scim-uim or scim-m17n myself)
<bmonty> minghua: ok, I thought SCIM used m17n as a depend
<desrt> is there some flag i can give to dh_make to have it use 5?
<minghua> bmonty: not scim proper, but only some of its modules, which are in separate packages
<bmonty> minghua: it is my understanding that the latest m17n-db package fixes the issue that was brought up on ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> desrt: not off the top of my head, but I generally don't use dh_make
<crimsun> desrt: you probably want to preface the URL in debian/copyright where you downloaded it with "The source code was downloaded from "...
<minghua> bmonty: which mail in ubuntu-devel are you refering to?
<minghua> bmonty: I only see a mail saying scim-m17n not working for breezy
<minghua> bmonty: then later the same user says scim in flight 4 is working without problems
<bmonty> minghua: the SCIM in 6.04 thread
<minghua> bmonty: it would be great if such things are reported as bugs, I am subscribed to scim-m17n in launchpad
<bmonty> minghua: there is a bug open against m17n-db (though not a very descriptive one)
<bmonty> minghua: and you replied to the thread, which made me think to ask you about it here :)
<desrt> crimsun; ok.  made those changes
<desrt> crimsun; upload to revu now, i guess?
<crimsun> sure
<desrt> ok.  what do i need to type to do that?
<desrt> btw: if i override the key using -k i get errors
<crimsun> what are you passing to -k?
<desrt> -kafaa6ff6
<crimsun> did you try passing your name & e-mail?
<crimsun> -k'Foo Bar <foo@bar>'
<desrt> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<desrt> debuild: fatal error at line 791:
<desrt> running debsign failed
<minghua> bmonty: you are talking about malone #32573, right?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32573 in m17n-db "upstream bugs " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32573
<bmonty> minghua: yes
<minghua> bmonty: in that case I would say let's go ahead and sync since it's ack'ed by Debian maintainer
<bmonty> minghua: ok, need to get the UVF exception approved though
<bmonty> nice to have the extra sanity check though :)
<minghua> bmonty: thanks for working on this
<desrt> crimsun; gnupg was being a prat.
<desrt> crimsun; working now :)
<bmonty> minghua: there was some very convincing persuasion this morning (i.e. begging) :)
<minghua> :-)
<netzmeister> upload finished..
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2099
* Kyral does his happy dance
<Kyral> Xen, running perfectly :D
<netzmeister> Kyral:  congratulationi..
<desrt> erm
<netzmeister> -i
<desrt> where do revu accounts come from?
* Kyral dances
<desrt> the sky?
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  can you look at my revu upload?
<crimsun> netzmeister: you still have those redundant depends in your binary package
<LaserJock> netzmeister: sure
<netzmeister> what?
<bmonty> desrt: are you trying to log in?
<LaserJock> desrt: revu accounts come from the revu admins. wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU has instructions I believe
<desrt> bmonty; i want to submit something for revu
<desrt> excellent.
<bmonty> desrt: you need to email your gpg key to the REVU admins
<desrt> i see this
<Kyral> Now to setup Apache in the first Domain :D
<netzmeister> crimsun:  how can i see this?
<crimsun> netzmeister: Depends line of codeblocks package on http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/codeblocks-0603042125/codeblocks_1.0+svn2094-0ubuntu1.diff
<netzmeister> is that an error..
<crimsun> you shouldn't include libgcc1, it's a given
<netzmeister> k
<crimsun> same with libstdc++6, really. They're pulled in if necessary automatically. with shlibs.
<netzmeister> ahhh
<netzmeister> thx crimson
<netzmeister> thats things i dont know..
<LaserJock> netzmeister: debian/copyright still needs a copyright year and just the preamble for the GPL, you don't have to put the whole thing
<netzmeister> uhh what is y preamble
<ogra> netzmeister, file already depends on libmagic1 ... no need for a separate dependency ...
<ogra> (additionally i doubt there are linux systems without file installed, i guess that can be dropped as well)
<LaserJock> netzmeister: its just the basic info, see http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/plotdrop-0512311315/plotdrop-0.5/debian/copyright for an example ;-)
* Se7h is now away
* Se7h is now away
<netzmeister> okay it's done..
<azeem> ogra: well, file is on Priority: standard, no?  There might be some crazy people with totally stripped down systems
<ogra> azeem, but i doubt they will use an IDE on these systems :)
<azeem> :)
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  upload?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: if you have made all the changes
<netzmeister> yes
<LaserJock> tun Sie ihn
<netzmeister> "tun sie es" ;-)
<netzmeister> but thats not 100% correct..
<nomed> how can i use a deb file:/  entry in pbuilder ?
<nomed> simply adding it to other_mirrors doesn't work ...
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  that is when you say "they" "Tun *sie* es.."
<minghua> hey ogra, one of my sarge box doesn't have file installed ;-)
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  that is when you say "you" "Tue es.."
<netzmeister> crazy language i know..
<netzmeister> if i can good talk german, i learn another language.. LOOL
<ogra> minghua, do you use IDEs on this box ?
<minghua> azeem: it's actually trival to avoid installing extra priority:standard in debian-installer, so no stipping-down needed
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2100
<minghua> ogra: no, of course not.  there is not even X :-)
<ogra> heh :)
<netzmeister> hm
<LaserJock> netzmeister: debian/copyright schaut gut
<netzmeister> yes, it sounds good..
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  "debian/copyright sieht gut aus" ;-)
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Do you start the build process?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: the only thing is maybe the year
<LaserJock> netzmeister: some of the code has "Copyright (C) 2003"
<netzmeister> ups.. yes i dont know which is the right year..
<netzmeister> the main developer have no year in his control file..
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not entirely sure. I would think 2003-2006 but I could be wrong
<minghua> quite some upstreams don't upgrade their copyright year that often :-(
<netzmeister> hmm and now..
<netzmeister> no year?
<netzmeister> or 2003-2006
<netzmeister> i delete the year..
<LaserJock> no, no year is worse I think
<netzmeister> the main developer have no year in his control file..
<netzmeister> not control
<netzmeister> i mean copright
<LaserJock> they usually don't in COPYING because it is usually just the GPL
<LaserJock> you have to look at the actually source code
<netzmeister> 2003
<netzmeister> in three files i see "2003"
<LaserJock> right, and I assume they still have the copyright so I would thing 2003-2006 but I don't know for sure
<LaserJock> s/thing/think/
<minghua> LaserJock: in my opinion having only in copyright line doesn't mean you don't have copyright in 2006
<minghua> LaserJock: it just means the work was done in 2003, but of course, I am not sure either
<LaserJock> hmm, good point
<minghua> s/only/only 2003/, but apparently LaserJock got it :-)
<LaserJock> but I think it should at least have some year
<netzmeister> okay i use 2003 - 2006
<minghua> LaserJock: agreed
<netzmeister> well done..
<netzmeister> I dare not more to ask. :-/  Upload?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: go for it ;-)
<netzmeister> upload is running..
<netzmeister> i did it..
<netzmeister> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2101
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  it looks good?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: I'm building it on my machine currently
<minghua> netzmeister: I wonder why their is so many changes about Makefile.in in the diff, did you relibtoolize it?
<netzmeister> debuild -S -sa
<netzmeister> not more
<LaserJock> netzmeister: but you ran some sort of bootstraping, right?
<netzmeister> ahm... one time i run bootstrap
<netzmeister> three days ago
<LaserJock> debian/copyright says "The only extra thing performed before debianization, was to run bootstrap to generate the autotools build configuration."
<netzmeister> jep..
<netzmeister> thats right..
<netzmeister> i've not started configure or so..
<LaserJock> but is that the answer to minghua's question?
<minghua> because this is actually an svn checkout instead of a release?  then I suppose the Makefile.in's should be in .orig.tar.gz instead of .diff.gz
<minghua> LaserJock: yes it answered, but I have a new question now :-)
<LaserJock> sure
<minghua> either that, or getting all the autotools-generated stuff in .diff.gz
<minghua> there is no point shipping a Makefile.in in .orig.tar.gz then patch it in .diff.gz
<netzmeister> ?
<netzmeister> i'm very tired.. it's 4:38..
<netzmeister> thx for your help LaserJock & minghua & crimsun...
<netzmeister> maybe i will fix the bugs tomorrow or i forget the package..
<netzmeister> three days at one package.. i don't know..
<netzmeister> :-(
<netzmeister> gn8
<LaserJock> netzmeister_afk: np, see you later
<bmonty> LaserJock: all the other people with packages waiting in REVU are going to be jealous :)
<LaserJock> bmonty: lol, I just wish I was faster at reviewing. I'm not very confident about advocating yet.
<bmonty> LaserJock: I'm not either
<LaserJock> but it is fun to atleast go over stuff here
<bmonty> LaserJock: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2089 ....I think it should be nuked, this is just adding a .desktop file, agree?
<LaserJock> bmonty: actually that might be for a bug
<bmonty> LaserJock: it is for a bug, Malone #31152
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31152 in gtick "Missing .desktop file" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31152
<bmonty> REVU is for new packages, right?
<LaserJock> bmonty: no, it is mostly used for that but not exclusively
<LaserJock> bmonty: when you look at the icons the lightbulb is for new ones
<LaserJock> bmonty: but the ones with just a hammer should be for existing packages
<bmonty> LaserJock: ahh, ok...that makes sense
<LaserJock> well, I think attaching a debdiff to the bug report is easier in a way
<bmonty> LaserJock: I thought we were attaching debdiffs to malone bugs, that is what I did before I could upload
<bmonty> course REVU makes the debdiff for you, so maybe its better
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> it is just a matter of what MOTUs are going to look at
<LaserJock> for me the REVU list is a little overwhelming
<minghua> LaserJock: you are a reviewer already?
<bmonty> LaserJock: just like every other MOTU list of stuff to do :)
<LaserJock> minghua and bmonty : yeah
* minghua wants to be a reviewer as well but the wiki says being a MOTU is prerequisite :-(
<LaserJock> well, codeblocks builds and works good for me but there are quite a few things I'm not sure about when I do dpkg -c
<LaserJock> minghua: then you just need to fix that ;-)
<LaserJock> minghua: btw, my merging of the two bugs yesterday with bts didn't work. I'm going to try it by email instead
<LaserJock> minghua: I think that just not using reportbug or bts might be the answer for me
<bmonty> ok, enough ubuntu for me today....time for bed
<bmonty> good night everyone
<minghua> LaserJock: I am not aware that reportbug can merge bugs.  And I never used bts, email always works great for me
<minghua> bmonty: good night
<LaserJock> cya bmonty
<LaserJock> minghua: supposedly bts can do it so I tried it and it didn't give me any errors, but it didn't work either. I think email is the key
<minghua> LaserJock: I think bts need a well-configured MTA (which I never have)
<minghua> but I can always use SMTP for my email
<minghua> LaserJock: by the way I never knew when you became an MOTU, so late congrats :-P
<LaserJock> minghua: thanks, you should be one too. You know quite a bit more than I do
<LaserJock> I have the same problem as far as lack of MTA but I can always use SMTP
<minghua> LaserJock: I lack your dedication
<LaserJock> dedication? I just ignore my PhD and wife ;-)
<crimsun> your scim* maintainership belies you :p
<LaserJock> yes
* minghua finishes looking up "belie"
<minghua> crimsun: dedication to ubuntu, I probably should add :-P
<minghua> there are quite some people unhappy with my maintainership of scim* packages in debian
<LaserJock> could you guys check out the output of dpkg -c for codeblocks at http://chem.unr.edu/~mantha/ubuntu/codeblocks_dpkg.txt
<minghua> and from what I see they are taking actions in ubuntu
<LaserJock> at the bottom are some symlinks
* minghua sighs
<LaserJock> one problem with being a package maintainer is it seems like it ends up being a "us against them" when there are thousands of users and one maintainer because of course all of the users have an opinion of how things should be run
<minghua> LaserJock: the /usr/lib stuff?  those symlinks look fine to me.  whether they should be in codeblocks package or not is another question though
<crimsun> yeah, I'd split those libs out
<crimsun> those zipped files may be another thing to look at
<crimsun> location-wise, that is
<crimsun> LaserJock: well, we can skirt the maintainership issue with the whole MOTU bit
<LaserJock> but where is the /usr/lib stuff being symlinked to? to me it looks like / but I'm not sure
<LaserJock> crimsun: sure
<minghua> LaserJock: no, in the same dir (/usr/lib)
<crimsun> no, they're pointing to the correct locations
<LaserJock> crimsun: it is just an observation of what I've seen since starting working with Ubuntu and Debian
<LaserJock> ah, thanks guys. I was wondering if I was reading that wrong
<freeflying> <minghua> and from what I see they are taking actions in ubuntu  --< none cares  the maintainership of scim
<minghua> freeflying: I mean the packaging practice
<minghua> freeflying: there is no maintainership in ubuntu
<freeflying> minghua: I do these stuff for chinese users , hope they use scim easuly
<freeflying> minghua: I don't care if I can maintain scim or other things
<minghua> freeflying: and if you do them wrong, the users will be hurt eventually
<freeflying> minghua: you may point out my errors , but you needn't say like above .
<LaserJock> crimsun: where would be a better place for the .zip files?
<crimsun> LaserJock: what are the zipfiles' contents?
<minghua> freeflying: oh sorry, I assume you've already received my email
<minghua> freeflying: the one replying to Colin Watson about scim-pinyin 0.5.91 UVF exception
<minghua> freeflying: did you?
<freeflying> minghua: sure , I recieve your mail , and reply u
<minghua> freeflying: well, then I did point out your errors
<freeflying> minghua: also I've reupload it
<minghua> freeflying: and I just read you reply, so you admit two of my comments are correct?
<crimsun> LaserJock: my intent is if the zipfiles contain documentary examples, resources, etc., they could be contained in a foo-doc
<LaserJock> crimsun: sure, I'm trying to figure out what they are
<minghua> freeflying: and if you use the launchpad to submit your patches (or notify me when you upload to REVU), I don't need to write those mails
<freeflying> minghua: if you re right , i'll admit u
<minghua> freeflying: but you still think you don't need to ask for my opinions about your patch before uploading?
<freeflying> minghua: after all , we are not paid employee of canonical , so I can not mail u as soon as I finish those .
<freeflying> minghua: upload to REVU just want MOTU review the package itself
<minghua> freeflying: well, I prefer posting the debdiff before uploading/asking for sponsor, how you do it is up to you
<freeflying> minghua: and it need more to do before upload
<minghua> freeflying: you didn't notify me after your REVU upload either
<freeflying> minghua: and I've not ask for sponsor yet , I just ask kamion how to solve this UVF
<minghua> freeflying: okay, fair enough
<minghua> freeflying: I only ask for a notification before the upload, as I've told you
<minghua> freeflying: if you want to send me a notice about you REVU upload, I would be happy to review.  but if you don't want to send me notices, that's fine too
<minghua> freeflying: I can't promise fast review though
<freeflying> minghua: I really really have not any interesting on becoming maintainter of scim and relate stuff
<freeflying> minghua: so you need not worry about what I've done about scim
<minghua> freeflying: then I don't know what you are interested in.  just some random upload?  and don't care about the consequences?
<minghua> freeflying: oh really.  who is responsible for the bug reports in scim then?
<minghua> or scim-pinyin in this case
<LaserJock> crimsun: they are example files I think that can be opened by codeblocks
<freeflying> minghua: I wanna ubuntu/kubuntu can support CJK better
<minghua> freeflying: so do I.  what is the point?
<minghua> freeflying: I keep saying a careless upload now will cause much more headache later.  You don't seem to understand.
<freeflying> minghua: so I will focus on what I've done , also other CJK-tester-teams member will do like this
<freeflying> minghua: upgrade 1.0.2 to 1.4.x of scim give u how much ?
<minghua> freeflying: took me at least extra two hours for comparing diff.gzs, asking for a sync (instead of getting done automatically)
<crimsun> LaserJock: ah, probably makes sense to have them in a separate -doc package
<LaserJock> crimsun: ok, I'm going to make a comment suggesting splitting out the libs and examples
<crimsun> ok
<LaserJock> hi Fade ;-)
<Fade> hullo
<LaserJock> so it is in Debian?
<crimsun> Fade: what do you mean sbcl has no candidate in dapper? It does on both i386 and amd64 that I can see.
<crimsun>   Version table:
<crimsun>      1:0.9.2.0-3 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<Fade> well, I'm on an amd64 box, and I have sbcl-common, but no sbcl. ;)
<crimsun> hmm, ftbfs
<Fade> can you expand that plz? :)
<Fade> sbcl is in debian.
<Fade> it can be a PITA to bootstrap, though. it requires a common lisp to compile it. clisp works.
<LaserJock> Failed To Build From Source
<Fade> clisp is in the pool.
<Fade> can you tell where the build failed?
<LaserJock> launchpad should have it
<Fade> I'm not familiar with the ubuntu process..
<Fade> been in debian land for yonks. ;)
<Fade> ah..
* Fade finds launchpad
<LaserJock> says it's got a dep wait
<Fade> can you pass me the url for the report?
<LaserJock> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1601974/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-amd64.sbcl_1%3A0.9.8.0-1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz is one I found
<crimsun> yeah, 0.9.2 is really old
<LaserJock> that build log seems weird to me though
<Fade> looks like the build configuration is calling sbcl to configure sbcl, and this is the first time it has been packaged, so the build fails.
<Fade> you can tweak the configure so it calls on clisp instead.
<Fade> it will use clisp to bootstrap itself.
<Fade> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/sbcl
<Fade> sbcl is listed as a build dep, but sbcl or clisp or gcl will do.
<LaserJock> hmm
<Kyral> FINALLY got my Blog Transferred
<Fade> at any rate, I have to jet. I'm willing to help with this package if the hands are needed.
<LaserJock> Fade: a bug should at least be opened
<LaserJock> Fade: ah, there is one already
<LaserJock> Fade: malone bug #31097
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31097 in sbcl "Build-Depends dependency for sbcl cannot be satisfied" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31097
<Kyral> Whee
<Kyral> Should I write up a Xen Ubuntu thing for the DocTeam?
<crimsun> sure
<LaserJock> Kyral: check out the wiki, if there isn't anything just create a new page
<Kyral> Well, HowTo Forge has a nice one, but tis tailored for Debian
<dolson> hey fbond|away
<LaserJock> hi dolson
<dolson> hey LaserJock
<dolson> could you answer something for me?
<dolson> why are other people fixing bugs in my packages? :P
<dolson> and how come there are bugs on some of my packages, but I didn't get emails on them?
<LaserJock> dolson: what packages?
<dolson> qmidiroute I think, or maybe qmidicontrol
<dolson> and qamix had a desktop file bug on it that I didn't get an email for
<dolson> and some other packages too
<dolson> I am just trying to understand how this system all works
<crimsun> dolson: you don't own any packages in ubuntu
<crimsun> therefore, Benjamin's fixing of your packages is perfectly acceptable
<crimsun> remember, though you're listed in the maintainer field, that's only a primary contact point.
<crimsun> ANYONE with upload rights may make changes to "your" packages
<LaserJock> crimsun: but he should get any email shouldn't he?
<crimsun> on the upload?
<crimsun> I haven't
<LaserJock> no, on the bug
<crimsun> is he the owner?
<crimsun> otherwise it would be an LP issue, #launchpad
<crimsun> grumbles at bonjour.c
<LaserJock> dolson: so you might want to talk to #launchpad about getting bug reports
<dolson> crimsun: I'm not mad that someone else is fixing my bugs.. I don't really care
<dolson> I just want to understand how this stuff works
<crimsun> "this stuff" meaning maintaining or bug triaging?
<crimsun> not that either is mutually exclusive
<dolson> well, you've already explained that anyone with upload rights can and will change the packages I have uploaded
<dolson> you've explained that the work I did is not "mine" because I'm not an Ubuntu Maintainer
<dolson> these are things that I didn't know. and now I do
<crimsun> dolson: no, it doesn't change when you have upload rights. When you become a maintainer, you also gain the {awesome} responsibility of other packages, too.
<LaserJock> dolson: no, it isn't because you aren't an Ubuntu Maintainer. it is because we don't have maintainership in Ubuntu, we have team maintainership
<dolson> ok
<crimsun> literally, there are about a dozen of us actively maintaining stuff in universe
<crimsun> that's ~16000 packages, so it makes sense
<crimsun> [and when merge time comes, it makes nonsense] 
<dolson> ok, so should I bother writing these other missing manpages? or will someone else duplicate that work before I have a chance to upload the fixes? or should I not work on those?
<crimsun> you should
<LaserJock> dolson: but as the person in the Maintainer field I would think it would make sense that you would get emailed bug reports
<dolson> LaserJock: I did on some, but these other ones have a button that says the bugs weren't reported in Ubuntu. I assume that's the difference, although I'm not sure why that is
<crimsun> don't feel like your work is wasted or neglected. It's just that there's a LOT more work because there aren't that many of us.
<dolson> crimsun: no, I don't feel that way, I'd rather be on a bigger team than worry about my couple packages. I think that's a better way, honestly.
<dolson> for me, it's good enough that there is new software in ubuntu, who gets credit I don't care, who works on it, I don't care. I just want to contribute where I can. but I had been working on manpages for some of those bugs, but then Benjamin fixed one, so I was asking because of that
<crimsun> the classic scalability problem of lock-holding
<crimsun> wherein we could say that we're fixing something, fix it, say that we're done, etc.
<dolson> I know, you guys are infinitely more busy than I am
<crimsun> no no
<crimsun> I'm just musing, because if we did that (which is essentially what we've done for merges), we'll still have some stepping-on
<dolson> on an unrelated note, I was asked to put those packages into Debian
<crimsun> that will certainly make maintaining them in Ubuntu easier
<dolson> yeah, now I have to learn their system on top of what I'm learning about Ubuntu's system
<dolson> but it'll be worth it to improve both distros, IMO
<LaserJock> dolson: I went through the same thing. I found that it wasn't to bad to get used to the Debian system. If you need some help I can help
<dolson> LaserJock: I appreciate that. :) dancerj joined my channel and started talking to me. He (I assume male) said for me to post on the multimedia list, as a start, so I did. he wants me to use SVN or something for packages, I guess because there is no REVU for Debian
<dolson> dancerj is basically on a crusade to get all the stuff from DeMuDi into Debian proper
<crimsun> that's a good crusade, because demudi is quite fine
<dolson> for sure
<crimsun> personally I'd be happier if planet went debian-based, but I can dream on
<dolson> heh, me too. I could never go back to an RPM-based distro
<dolson> I guess some of the apps I did for Ubuntu weren't in DeMuDi, so he sought me out on IRC
<LaserJock> dolson: #debian-mentors and the debian-mentors mailing list were helpful for me
<dolson> LaserJock: I'll keep that in mind :)
<dolson> hey zakame :D
<dolson> hey robitaille :D
<robitaille> hi dolson
<G0SUB> dolson :)
<dolson> hey G0SUB
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> hello LaserJock
<minghua> LaserJock: good work done today?
<LaserJock> ?
* minghua just finished some automatic start support for input methods
<minghua> LaserJock: never mind.  you were reviewing and helping others when I left the channel, basically I just wanted to ask "how was your day"
<LaserJock> oh, it is going
<LaserJock> I was just going to try to send the merge bug email. I'm still confused as to what elements I need
<minghua> oh poor LaserJock
<minghua> LaserJock: still can't get the merging done?
<LaserJock> so do I just send "merge bug#1 bug #2" in the body to contro@bugs.debian.org?
<LaserJock> lol
<minghua> LaserJock: first make sure the bugs are against the same package, with the same severity, then a two line email to control@bugs.debian.org should get the work done
<LaserJock> what 2 lines though?
<minghua> first line "merge XXXXXX YYYYYY", second line "thanks"
<minghua> LaserJock: no "bug#" stuff
<minghua> just the digits
<StevenK> Or 'kthxbye' :-P
<LaserJock> so the second line is a comment?
<minghua> and the email address is control@ not contro@, hope that's your typo on irc
<LaserJock> yep
<minghua> LaserJock: no, it's "thanks", "quit", or "stop".  though "kthxbye" is a recent addition as well :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, ok
<minghua> LaserJock: what are your bug numbers?
<LaserJock> 355207 and 355208
<minghua> LaserJock: nah, apparently your merging effort isn't working yet
<LaserJock> just a sec, I haven't sent the email yet ;-)
<Hiawatha> hi there. can anybody help me with some package-building questions?
<LaserJock> sure
<G0SUB> Hiawatha sure!
<Hiawatha> oke, I've some software I wrote and want to upload to Ubuntu
<Hiawatha> but whatever I do, there's no .diff.gz file
<G0SUB> Hiawatha umm? have you debianised the source package?
<Hiawatha> and I got some mail from some MOTU guys telling me a 'package' should also have .diff.gz file
<Hiawatha> oke, what is 'debianised'?
<G0SUB> Hiawatha what are you using for the packaging? cdbs, debhelper, which one?
<Hiawatha> I use autotools. And I can create a .deb file from the source
<Hiawatha> dpkg-buildpackage
<LaserJock> Hiawatha: the .diff.gz should contain all the changes that you make to the original tarball so there is a clear seperation between what has been done for packaging and the source
<G0SUB> Hiawatha and it builds fine?
<Hiawatha> yes, building is fine
<G0SUB> Hiawatha then you can probably try creating the diff.gz by hand ...
<Hiawatha> the .deb files install on my Debian server with no error
<LaserJock> Hiawatha: so do you have a .orig.tar.gz file?
<Hiawatha> 'contain all the changes'.... There are no changes. It's just a release of my software I want to package....
<Hiawatha> no .orig. just <name>.<version>.tar.gz
<G0SUB> Hiawatha the changes are like the copyright, control, and rule files inside the debian/ dir.
<LaserJock> Hiawatha: where is the debian/ directory?
<Hiawatha> in the source dir.
<G0SUB> Hiawatha _those_ are the changes
<Hiawatha> oke :)
<Hiawatha> How do I get them in a seperate file?
<Hiawatha> so, if I tar that dir and add it manually to my .dsc file, all should be fine?
<G0SUB> Hiawatha diff -Naur pristine-source/ debian-package-source/ > package.diff
<G0SUB> Hiawatha no
<Hiawatha> oke, guess that would be too easy :)
<G0SUB> Hiawatha what I don't understand, is that why the diff.gz is not being generated
<LaserJock> take your original source and create a .orig.tar.gz and then add the debian/ to the source directory and then do debuild -S -sa
<Hiawatha> me either :)
<LaserJock> G0SUB: because it is being created as a debian native package
<G0SUB> LaserJock aah!
<Hiawatha> that's one of my problems/questions
<LaserJock> minghua: it worked ;-)
<minghua> LaserJock: glad to hear that :-)
<minghua> Hiawatha: usually it is encouraged that you separate your debian packaging stuff from your software release
<minghua> Hiawatha: so you release a tarball without the debian/ dir, and use that as .orig.tar.gz
<minghua> Hiawatha: then add you debian/ dir when packaging, and you should get a .diff.gz automatically
<Hiawatha> no, my source tarball has a debian/ dir
<minghua> Hiawatha: this way users of other distros aren't affected by the debian specific changes
<Hiawatha> oke
<minghua> Hiawatha: is your software useful for other distros?
<Hiawatha> yes, with autotools
<Hiawatha> the usual configure make make install stuff
<minghua> Hiawatha: yeah, so for the reasons I said above, it's usually encouraged that you don't have debian/ dir in your source tarball
<Hiawatha> oke, so I should break-up my source tarball. one with ONLY source, and one with the debian/ dir
<minghua> Hiawatha: if you want, you can always release a .diff.gz with your tarball instead
<minghua> Hiawatha: yes, that would be the way to go
<Hiawatha> oke. my source tarball contains a dir <packagename>/ and in there all the source. and the .diff.gz contains a <packagename>/debian/ dir and all the debian files
<Hiawatha> right?
<LaserJock> Hiawatha: yes, but the .diff.gz will be created automatically for you once you have the .orig.tar.gz file right
<Hiawatha> there is no .orig.tar.gz :) just my source tarball which includes the debian dir
<LaserJock> Hiawatha: right, so take the debian dir out and use that source as the .orig.tar.gz
<Hiawatha> it also includes a gentoo/ dir. all in one file :)
<LaserJock> bed time, cya all
<minghua> night LaserJock
<Hiawatha> I've change my Makefile.am. a 'make dist' doesn't include the debian dir anymore. but when I do 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa', a tarball is created which includes the debian/ dir.... darn
<minghua> Hiawatha: you already had a source tarball (without debian/ dir) when you run dpkg-buildpackage, right?
<Hiawatha> nope. But I will just delete this whole debian dir and try again
<minghua> Hiawatha: first generate the source tarball, put it outside of your build dir (name-version) as name_version.orig.tar.gz, then run dpkg-buildpackage
<minghua> Hiawatha: and you should get you .diff.gz
<Hiawatha> oke, will try
<Hiawatha> oke, now I have: .dsc .orig.tar.gz, _source.changes and !!! a .diff.gz
<Hiawatha> this .diff.gz file only contains my ChangeLog.....
<Hiawatha> not good I think
<minghua> Hiawatha: looks something is still wrong :-)
<Hiawatha> yup :)
<minghua> Hiawatha: are you sure you don't have a debian/ in your .orig.tar.gz?
<Hiawatha> no :) Oke, delete all. try again (man, what a hell)
<Hiawatha> This packaging is just like autotool. When it works, it's cool. But what a hell to get it working......
<Hiawatha> oke, think I have it now.
<Hiawatha> have .orig.tar.gz with source
<Hiawatha> .diff.gz with some debian/ dir build patch stuff
<Hiawatha> .dsc file with file info and MD5 hashes
<Hiawatha> and a _source.changes file
<Hiawatha> oke, uploaded the files with dput. let's see what this will bring me :)
<Gloubiboulga> Hiawatha, hi, you're Hugo Leisink, right?
<Hiawatha> yup :)
<Gloubiboulga> I'm Gauvain Pocentek
<Gloubiboulga> We've discussed a little by mail
<Hiawatha> Yes, saw that in the 'joined' message
<Hiawatha> I know. A few minutes ago I uploaded my files with dput
<Hiawatha> Hope I got it right this time
<Gloubiboulga> It look much better than the first package :)
<Gloubiboulga> s/look/looks
<Hiawatha> good! :)
<Hiawatha> Finally understands this diff.gz file issue
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame
<zakame> hi Gloubiboulga
<netzmeister> re
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> could u suggest me what should i do in a case like this ?
<nomed> http://phpfi.com/105718
<nomed> should i patch the Makefile ?
<nomed> i can't ose --opt for those files in share/doc/omega
<Hiawatha> quit
<Hiawatha> exit
<katzor> hi all is anyone familiar with glib coding here?
<lifeless> well I'm never serious
<lifeless> so you can say I do glib coding all the time ;0
<gouchi> Hi
<katzor> lifeless, could you have a look at http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/333/ please?
<katzor> im pretty new to this stuff and i just cant figure out why it wouldnt work
<bmonty> katzor: are you sure the call to timer->connect is correct, shouldn't that be a cast? (just guessing)
<bmonty> katzor: this is off-topic for this channel though
<katzor> hi, i know and im sorry but theres no glib-noob mailinglist :-)
<katzor> :-) what is a cast?
<netzmeister> re
<netzmeister> hello
<bmonty> katzor: yes, but there are gtk/glib channels on freenode
<bmonty> hi netzmeister
<katzor> kool
<bmonty> katzor: a cast is telling the compiler to treat a variable that you defined as one type as another type, google for "C++ type casting"
<netzmeister> hi bmonty :)
<katzor> so its sth like int a  = 0; bool b = (bool)a; ?
<bmonty> katzor: yes
<katzor> cool so what would i cast my function to? the glib doc says it works like connect (const sigc::slot<bool>& slot)
<katzor> ah i guess the problem is that the connected function is supposed to reurn a bool
<katzor> !yay! it compiles
<katzor> ok, ill stop spamming this channel now :-)
<netzmeister> bmonty:  are you there?
<bmonty> netzmeister: yes
<netzmeister> what does daemon@poleboy mean in his comment? ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2101 )
<netzmeister> first look at the "manpage..." line
<netzmeister> when i compress the manpage debuild stop with an error..
<netzmeister> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to debian/codeblocks.1.gz: binary file contents changed
<bmonty> netzmeister: you are trying to compress it before or after you build the pacakge?
<netzmeister> before
<bmonty> netzmeister: you should compress the manpage as part of your package building process
<bmonty> you should not modify files from the upstream tarball
<netzmeister> hmm, "rules"?
<bmonty> netzmeister: yes
<bmonty> LaserJock's packaging guide has a good explanation of why you should not modify the upstream source tarball (doc.ubuntu.com)
<netzmeister> okay manpage is fixed..
<netzmeister> but what is "library packaging style"
<bmonty> netzmeister: basically the shared libs are in a package called "libfoo" and the static libs an headers are in "libfoo-dev"
<netzmeister> aha
<bmonty> check out the debian developers docs at www.debian.org/devel
<bmonty> slomo_: ping
<netzmeister> bmonty:  slomo_ is in Jabber "away"
<bmonty> netzmeister: yeah, but he will respond when he comes back :)
<netzmeister> ah okay..
<Seveas> how can I persuade diffstat and debdiff to cooperate?
<MrRio> hey
<MrRio> im packaging someone else's python game, need a few pointers
<MrRio> do i need to put all the files into /usr/share/games/<gamename>, then put an executable shell script in /usr/bin/<gamename> to start python and start the game?
<MrRio> is this the best way of doing it?
<bmonty> MrRio: there is a python packaging guide at www.debian.org/devel
<desrt> Seveas; poke.
<Seveas> desrt, bang
<desrt> Seveas; keyboardcast finally got approved for upload.  congrats.
<Seveas> yay :D
<Seveas> congrats to you too 
<MrRio> bmonty: cheers
<desrt> anyway.  i'm trying to upload another of my projects to revu
<desrt> i pacakged it last night and sent crimsun a tarball to look over... he told me what to change... then i applied to have my key added to revu
<desrt> (which i did)
<desrt> so now i need to know how to actually upload
<Seveas> dput 
<Seveas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<desrt> your kana smiles are amusing :)
<desrt> k.  that seemed easy.
* desrt waits :)
<desrt> bbiab.
<desrt> uh.  something really weird happened with my upload.
<desrt> can i get some help?
<desrt> my upload is zonked
<desrt> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2106
<desrt> for some reason it copied the entire source into itself
<desrt> resulting in a gigantic diff
<MrRio> can i follow bedian instructions to the letter then for making ubuntu packages>
<MrRio> bedian?? i mean debian
<hub> desrt: if you could remove config.sug and config.guess from the diff it would be nice
<hub> desrt: for that you need to move the rule that update them to the configure rule and rm them in the clean rule
<hub> or just use cdbs :-)
<desrt> is that the one that stores the tarball of the app inside of the .deb?
<desrt> like... when you unpack it, there's a tarball sitting there
<hub> ?
<desrt> uh
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> ifneq "$(wildcard /usr/share/misc/config.sub)" ""
<desrt>         cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<desrt> endif
<desrt> ifneq "$(wildcard /usr/share/misc/config.guess)" ""
<desrt>         cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.guess config.guess
<desrt> endif
<hub> this
<hub> it is in the clean rule
<desrt> it is.  it seems to be a bit of nonsense?
<hub> should be in the config.status: rule, just before calling configure
<hub> it is debian non sense
<hub> cdbs does not do that
<desrt> so just after dh_testdir i guess
<desrt> now can you explain to me why i have a muine-shell-0.6.0 subdirectory here?
<hub> yep
<hub> desrt: on REVU?
<desrt> actually.. it might help if i understood what debuild used for the 'original tarball' to generate the diff against
<desrt> hub; yes.
<desrt> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/muine-shell-0603051210/muine-shell-0.6.0/muine-shell-0.6.0/
<desrt> hub; also see my diff which now contains a complete copy of the source of the entire package
<hub> desrt: it is revu that does that
<hub> it does not
<desrt> wanna bet?
<desrt> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/muine-shell-0603051210/muine-shell_0.6.0-1.diff
<hub> it only has debian files and the config*
<desrt> oh whacky
<desrt> i thought that was the text of ./configure
<desrt> ahah
<desrt> why did revu do that to me but not to others?
* desrt tries again
<desrt> so i take it copying those config.guess files in from /usr/share causes ./configure to go faster
<desrt> since it doesn't have to check everything
<desrt> weird
<desrt> do now i have
<desrt> *.diff                0 Bytes
<desrt> but my debian/ files are all there
* desrt shrugs?
<desrt> uh.  my old debian/ files are there from the previous upload (ie: my rules script is unchanged)
* desrt becomes confused by revu, unconfuses himself, still left wondering why *.diff is 0 bytes, but whatever :)
<Gloubiboulga> desrt, you don't have an orig tarball, so no diff.gz
<desrt> ok.  so this is the question i asked hub
<desrt> where does it look for the original tarball?  i just have it in the obvious place (parent directory)
<desrt> and i'm using debuild -S -sa
<Gloubiboulga> what's the name of your tarball?
<desrt> muine-shell-0.6.0.tar.gz
<Gloubiboulga> it should be muine-shell_0.6.0.orig.tar.gz
* desrt raises eyebrow
<desrt> in the parent dir?
<Gloubiboulga> outside muine-shell-0.6.0/
<desrt> right.
<desrt> ok.  thanks much.  i think i got it right this time :)
<Gloubiboulga> np :)
<desrt> so i think i've confused revu.... since it's not emailing me a password
<Gloubiboulga> he doesn't mail passwords
<desrt> my packages are by desrt@ubuntu.com but signed by desrt@desrt.ca :)
<hub> desrt: if the uid is in the key, no problem
<desrt> oh.  i read on the wiki that your first upload would trigger the system to email you an initial password
<desrt> hub; the uid is not in the key :)
<hub> desrt: then add it and update the servers :-)
<desrt> hub; bah. i'm trying to keep my key minimal
<hub> desrt: you have no choice
<hub> desrt: or emit a new key nobody has signed
<hub> desrt: or something
<desrt> if i add some of my aliases i'm going to want to add all of them
<hub> desrt: add the one you need
<hub> desrt: you can still revoke later :-)
<desrt> desrt.ca, mcmaster.ca, gnome.org, ubuntu.com, freedesktop.org, haskell.org, linux.ca, ...
<desrt> wouldn't want to show preference to one over the others :p
<desrt> ('cept desrt.ca of course)
<desrt> anyway.  my upload looks pretty good.  thanks guys
<desrt> anyone want to revu it? :)
<hub> desrt: then put the desrt.ca address for the packager/changelog
<desrt> hub; you've signed my key, right?
<hub> desrt: yeah I did
<desrt> will you sign my new uid for me?
<hub> desrt: afaa6ff6
<desrt> correct.
<hub> desrt: no need to sign the new uid
<desrt> for some reason gpg now thinks my primary uid is desrt@ubuntu.com
<desrt> k.
<MrRio> ive been reading the debian guide for making deb files for ages
<MrRio> im just getting more and more confused
<MrRio> its a simple python game
<MrRio> and i know where everything needs to go, and all its dependencies
<MrRio> it has no make file, is the main problem, and i need to change 1 line of code from the original package so it saves settings in the users home dir
<MrRio> been reading thru it on and off since for 4 hours
<MrRio> im using dh_make
<phanatic> hi people
<phanatic> siretart: got my mail?
<nomed> if i write a missing desktop file where should i put it ?
<phanatic> nomed: i think you should attach it to the appropriate malone bug
<siretart> phanatic: which email? /me got an awful lot of mails this weekend
<siretart> hi folks! (just arrived at home)
<nomed> phanatic, that pkge is not in malone ... i would try to have it for dapper + 1
<phanatic> siretart: i asked you to support me @ cc meeting (mail dated 01/03)
<siretart> phanatic: oh, yes. I remember
<siretart> hm, it is 12 UTC, thats probably a bit unconvinient on saturday for me, but I'll try to make it, I promise
<phanatic> siretart: it'll be on tuesday
<siretart> yes
<phanatic> siretart: you said saturday :) anyway, thanks for your support
<siretart> err, right, sry. I'm quite tired after CLT now, will go to bed early
<siretart> now for some keysigning
<phanatic> siretart: i understand...
<Gloubiboulga> nomed, put it the debian/ dir
<nomed> k thanks
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic :)
<siretart> phanatic: https://launchpad.net/people/phanatic/+packages looks nice, though. That'll be more than enough for membership :)
<netzmeister> re
<phanatic> siretart: thanks, but i have several more contribs too (related to hungarian ubuntu community) :)
<siretart> phanatic: great :)
<phanatic> siretart: then i hope to see you at the meeting ;)
<siretart> I'll try to make it
<phanatic> thanks a lot in advance
<hub> desrt: since you are upstream, maybe you could fix these C warnings in muine-shell
<desrt> what are they?
<desrt> muine-shell.c:140: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strlen
<desrt> ahah
<desrt> thanks for the tip.  totally missed that before
<desrt> just those two?
<hub> desrt: see REVU for the review :-)
<desrt> hub; thank you much :)
* desrt doesn't want to write a manpage :p
<tseng> desrt: i like the package, but i never remember my login to this stupid thing
<desrt> hub; was it just those two warnings?
<desrt> hub; if so, i hope you don't mind if i don't want to do a new upstream release... maybe i could just add a patch to the package?
<hub> desrt: read on REVU the review comments first
<desrt> hub; i have.
<hub> desrt: the warning are to go to upstream
<desrt> hub; i've committed the fix to gnome cvs already :)
<hub> desrt: otherwise no biggie, at least I hope
<desrt> k.
<hub> desrt: I just dislike things with warnings like that
* desrt needs to look for a feature or something to add to have an excuse for a 0.6.1 release :)
<hub> desrt: man and --help
<desrt> it has --help
<hub> desrt: that would work for a new releas
<hub> desrt: ni
<hub> ./muine-shell --help
<hub> Muine isn't running
<desrt> oh.  that's lame.
<desrt> it must try to connect to muine before parsing the arguments o ut
<hub> desrt: and add a "Recommends:" on Muine for the package
<desrt> good call
<desrt> btw: when i run lintian i get no output
<desrt> do you somehow enable more warnings?
<hub> desrt: no
<hub> desrt: I just debuild
<hub> desrt: btw look at help2man
<hub> desrt: should be able to generate a man page out of that :-)
<desrt> sweet :)
<hub> desrt: that is the lazy option
<desrt> or at least a good start
<desrt> ok.  gonna work on upstream for a bit, then
<desrt> thanks for the pointers
<netzmeister> does anybody know the link to the "library packaging guide" ?
<tseng> google does
<tseng> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<netzmeister> omg thx tseng
<tseng> "I'm feeling lucky" :)
<netzmeister> What does this mean? "youll need library packaging style (-dev, lib* packages), if you install shared objects into /usr/lib. "
<tseng> it means what it says, really
<tseng> if you install shared objects (.so) into /usr/lib
<tseng> you need libfoo
<tseng> libfoo-dev
<minghua> "shared objects" means *.so* files, if you don't know that
<minghua> but you really need to understand those better before start packaging libraries
<netzmeister> hm
<desrt> k.. so i just did a new upstream release addressing your requested changes, hub
<desrt> hub; should i start from scratch with the packaging or should i add a second changelog entry?
<Gloubiboulga> desrt, one changelog entry is enough
<desrt> Gloubiboulga; do you know how hub got these lintian warnings?
<desrt> oh.  nm
* desrt just figured it out
<Gloubiboulga> running lintian on the deb package I guess
<desrt> quite :)
<minghua> running lintian on the .changes file would be a better idea, because it checks both the source package and the binary package(s)
<Gloubiboulga> minghua, I didn't know that
<Gloubiboulga> I always run it on .dsc and .deb
<minghua> Gloubiboulga: read lintian(1) man page ;-)
<Gloubiboulga> it's just what I'm doing :)
<desrt> hmm.  weird
<desrt> if i buildpacakage then it modifies the dsc in a way which causes my checksums to no longer match up
* desrt thumbs down
<desrt> tseng; ping
<desrt> actually.  not here.
<minghua> desrt: your checksum of .orig.tar.gz or .diff.gz?
<minghua> .diff.gz is supposed to be different for every build
<minghua> even if nothing was changed
<desrt> when i went to upload it said that my checksums didn't match
<desrt> redoing debuild -S helped
<MrRio> hey
<MrRio> ok, ive finished that python game package i was working on earlier
<MrRio> it all made sense when i read a little howto about makefiles
<MrRio> would/could someone try it out http://amusd.com/debs/nannoid_1.0-1_i386.deb
<MrRio> anyone? :(
<minghua> MrRio: usually people paste _source_ packages here for review, not binary packages
<MrRio> minghua: but since its python, that doesnt really apply does it?
<minghua> MrRio: it still does, because people here want to see how the packaging is done
<minghua> MrRio: if you just want testers for the game, I suppose #ubuntu is a better place to ask
<MrRio> minghua, ah ok, so i need to write a make target for 'source'
<MrRio> no, its testing for the package, since its my first
<minghua> MrRio: if you want other people's comments on your packaging (not just test if the package works or not), always show the source package
<phanatic> MrRio: upload it to REVU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<MrRio> minghua, didnt know that, thought it would have all the same files inside of it
<MrRio> minghua, when I run debian/rules source it says "No rule to make target `source'"
<MrRio> I'm not sure what to put in my makefile for source.
<minghua> MrRio: read more documenatation about packaging.  The one at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html, for example
<MrRio> minghua, Cheers, ive done one now, just uploading it
<MrRio> need to wait for an email for upload rights
<MrRio> minghua, in the meantime if you could have a quick look at http://amusd.com/debs/ to see if ive done the source package right
<MrRio> ive done it as a diff of the original
<siretart> MrRio: for revu?
<MrRio> siretart: yeah, the wiki said i need to email to get added to the uploaders keyring
<siretart> MrRio: whats your keyid?
<MrRio> siretart, 215E0FE4
<desrt> hmm.  siretart is here.
<toma> siretart: thanks for the comment on rsibreak, I have two pending debian patches uploaded to debians alioth (for gnome there are two Quits in the context menu and the welcome text states something which is not true), is it ok, if we upload a new package to revu tomorrow evening?
<desrt> siretart; revu isn't sending me my "thanks for your first upload, welcome" email
<siretart> MrRio: done
<siretart> desrt: right. the code responsible for that isn't written yet
<desrt> hahahah
<desrt> how do i login to the website, then?
<siretart> user your email adress as login, and use the recover password link
<desrt> k
<siretart> toma: err, better get your package to debian, then we can sync from there. I think thats less work for all
<minghua> any MOTU around to upload a UVF exception package?  the exception was granted.  #29267
<minghua> bug #29267
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29267 in apt-proxy "apt-proxy crashes after upgrading" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29267
<desrt> siretart; the message contains (only) the word "None"
<toma> siretart: 0.5.0  is already in debian, but without these patches
<siretart> toma: get those patches to debian and ask for the specific package version to be synced
<siretart> desrt: damn. you didn't use your primary userid for signing your package, did you?
<toma> siretart: ok! thanks for the info. I will take care of that.
<siretart> that part of revu really sucks
<desrt> siretart; well, i did.  but it didn't match the email address i used to upload the package
<desrt> ie: i 'debianised' with desrt@ubuntu.com but signed with desrt@desrt.ca
<desrt> revu appears confused :)
<siretart> yes, it is
<desrt> i do not have a desrt@ubuntu.com uid
<desrt> and if i did it wouldn't be signed by anyone
<siretart> technically, your login is the email which is in the Changed-By field of your changes file
<siretart> try that email
<desrt> right.. it doesn't even know that one at all
<desrt> http://revu.tauware.de/lostpw.py?email=desrt@ubuntu.com
<siretart> I'm mailing your password later
<siretart> need to write some other mails first
<desrt> k.  thanks.
<MrRio> how do i use dput, its saying its not a '.changes' file
<netzmeister> dput revu .......source.changes
<MrRio> i wasnt running debuild
<MrRio> well, finally, my first package on revu, making a package should hopefully be much less painful next time
<MrRio> siretart: its telling me my password is 'None' too
<ajmitch> morning
<desrt> ajmitch; cheerio.
<ajmitch> hey desrt, what's up?
<desrt> made my first revu upload today :)
<ajmitch> heh nice, what was it?
<desrt> muine-shell
<desrt> just a little one :)
<desrt> hub was being harsh... he's all "fix compile warnings!  write a manpage!"
<ajmitch> as he should be
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i ended up making a new upstream release just to satisfy all his demands :p
<ajmitch> you're the unfortunate upstream as well?
<desrt> nod
<desrt> if anything, this is a vaguely fortunate situation to be in
<desrt> i don't have to fight with anyone to get patches accepted :)
<MrRio> lol
<minghua> ajmitch: I remember you use apt-proxy?
<theCore> hello LaserJock!
<LaserJock> hi theCore
<MrRio> its been 10 mins and my package still isnt on the revu site, is everything ok with it?
<theCore> oups, wrong channel :P
<ajmitch> minghua: yes
<desrt> MrRio; did you get an email saying your key had been added to the revu keyring?
<ajmitch> MrRio: you did a binary upload, not a source-only upload
<minghua> ajmitch: good, my memory didn't let me down. :-)  then I suppose you would be willing to sponsor my upload for bug #29267 then?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29267 in apt-proxy "apt-proxy crashes after upgrading" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29267
<minghua> ajmitch: the UVF exception was granted, and I updated the patch
<minghua> ajmitch: built in pbuilder and tested locally
<MrRio> desrt: no i didnt get an email, but i told siretart asked for my keyid and he said it was 'done'
<desrt> MrRio; same diff :)
<ajmitch> MrRio: you tried to upload nannoid, right?
<MrRio> ajmitch: yeah
<ajmitch> MrRio: then please build it as a source package & reupload
<ajmitch> debuild -S -sa
<ajmitch> minghua: I can't test this, as I'm away from my home computer
* ajmitch is *still* over in .au, at work
<minghua> ajmitch: oh okay, I'll ask around later for other MOTUs, then
<MrRio> ajmitch, thanks :)
<siretart> poor ajmitch
<siretart> hi ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> hi siretart
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch and siretart and minghua
<siretart> ajmitch: I just returned from Chemnitzer LinuxTag. Was a great conference
<minghua> hi LaserJock
<MrRio> what are the packages ordered by on revu?
<MrRio> ive noticed a problem with my package, the .ex files are still in there
<MrRio> i've removed them, does this mean i have to make a new revision?
<MrRio> and how would i do that?
<slomo_> bmonty: pong?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-11
<hub> desrt: the warnings for the code were not requirements
<hub> desrt: that's why they where off-band
<desrt> hub; nod.  i rereleased anyway to fix those other issues you also mentioned out of band
<desrt> hub; i uploaded the 0.6.1 to revu with a new manpage, etc...
<LaserJock> MrRio: you can just remove the .upload file or use dput -f to upload the same version if you want
<Xoritor> anyone setup pbuilder on amd64?
<hub> we are in feature freeze, aren't we?
<LaserJock> yep
<hub> desrt: you got my vote :-)
<hub> desrt: but it won't be in dapper...
<desrt> hub; !!
<hub> desrt: you needs to more advocates :-)
<Xoritor> anyone that can help me troubleshoot setting up pbuilder on amd64?
<hub> s/to/two/
<desrt> hub; tseng already agreed :)
<Xoritor> ?
<hub> desrt: tell him to advocate it :-)
<Xoritor> advocates of what?
<tseng> he only needs one more
<hub> tseng: yeah.
<hub> tseng: but since it will have to wait, maybe you can put your vote on REVU :-)
<tseng> what has to wait
<Xoritor> ?
<hub> tseng: feature freeze, no?
<tseng> hub: feature freeze has never applied to new universe packages in the past
<LaserJock> hub: he could ask for an exception I suppose
<LaserJock> tseng: it is
<hub> tseng: I think it is
<tseng> LaserJock: point me to a mail that says so please
<hub> tseng: that was discussed at UBZ
<hub> tseng: hold on
<tseng> LaserJock: i have been doing this for 3 releases now
<Xoritor> anyone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/585958
<LaserJock> tseng: I don't know if it was in an email but it was at a MOTU meeting, UVF and FF apply to us
<hub> tseng: it has been discussed at UBZ afaik
<Xoritor> or tell where to get more help?
<tseng> LaserJock: what does UVF and FF have to do with NEW
<LaserJock> FF is for NEW
<tseng> sigh
<hub> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze say no new package
<hub> but does not say explicitly universe or not
<Xoritor> whats the new packages?
<LaserJock> Xoritor: packages that haven't been in Ubuntu before
<tseng> that page is so vague as to be useless
<Xoritor> ah
<tseng> and its written by corey burger, who, no offense, intended, is not any kind of package maintainer afaik
<LaserJock> yes, but I believe we covered this quite a while ago in a MOTU meeting that UVF and FF apply to Universe as they do to main
<hub> tseng: well, I just gave my vote.
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> UVF and FF can apply all they want
<tseng> "The point at which we cease creating and modifying internal features and packages."
<tseng> traditionally, we have discouraged motus from working on new packages
<tseng> we happily accepted new packages that came in anyway
<tseng> like from desrt, who isnt interested in bugfixing $randomuniversepackage anyway
<LaserJock> and no new packages after FF except by exception. You might talk to dholbach about it though
<desrt> tseng; lies!  muine :)
<tseng> nothing on this page says anything about new packages
<tseng> in certain terms
<tseng> to contradict our precedent
<slomo_> tseng: it changed this time... no NEW packages after FF
<tseng> slomo_: id love to see it in clear writing
<tseng> after I do, I'd love to get an exception anyway
<desrt> fwiw, muine-shell used to be in universe
<desrt> it was removed because it failed to compile against the new dbus
<desrt> i merely fixed that
<slomo_> tseng: i know no clear writing anywhere... but it was decided at a meeting, maybe grep the logs ;)
<ajmitch> tseng: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseProcess
<ajmitch> slomo_: I was at the table when this was discussed
<tseng> ajmitch: thanks.
<tseng> ajmitch: await my appeal
<desrt> tseng; if you're planning on applying for exception you might want to make it on those grounds
<ajmitch> tseng: I think exceptions are warranted
<tseng> desrt: indeed.
<hub> desrt: it was?
<desrt> hub; it was.
<hub> desrt: so why didn't you reuse the existing package?
<desrt> i used to have it installed.  i assume it was coming from universe
<desrt> hub;  i couldn't find it
<hub> ah ok
<minghua> siretart: ping
<Xoritor> anyone seen this error?
<Xoritor> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/29171/. dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu8_amd64.deb
<Xoritor> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<Xoritor> could anyone tell me a diff mirror to use for pbuilder?
<Xoritor> MIRRORSITE=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Xoritor> thats what im using now
<LaserJock> Xoritor: are you making a dapper pbuilder?
<Xoritor> LaserJock, yes
<Xoritor> LaserJock, trying to... it works for i386
<Xoritor> LaserJock, just dies with that on amd64
<LaserJock> Xoritor: you might try building it for breezy first and then upgrading it.
<Xoritor> pbuilder create --distribution breezy?
<Xoritor> like that or edit the pbuilderrc
<Xoritor> that worked to get it to breezy
<Xoritor> lets see if it works over all
<Xoritor> ;-)
<Xoritor> thx
<Xoritor> LaserJock, that worked!
<Xoritor> well... have not tried the upgrade yet
<LaserJock> k
<Xoritor> oh hmm
<Xoritor> it didnt
<Xoritor> i thought it did
<Xoritor> I: Base system installed successfully.
<Xoritor> but then it does not work
<Xoritor> E: failed to find /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz, have you done <pbuilder create> to create your base tarball yet?
<Xoritor> suck
<Xoritor> odd that it said sucessful
<Xoritor> then was not
<LaserJock> ok, what did you try to do?
<Xoritor> E: Type 'http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic' is not known on line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xoritor> that was the error that killed it
<Xoritor> -> installing dummy policy-rc.d
<Xoritor> E: Type 'http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic' is not known on line 22 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xoritor> i tried pbuilder create --distribution breezy
<Xoritor> it said success
<Xoritor> but i was not reading further... :-(
<Xoritor> my fault
<Xoritor> trying it again
<LaserJock> ok are you using the Howto on the wiki?
<Xoritor> yea
<Xoritor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<LaserJock> did you adjust your /etc/pbuilder/apt.config ?
<Xoritor> yea
<LaserJock> it shouldn't be looking for source-o-matic
<ajmitch> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> crimsun: I finally have sound on the laptop, after getting the CVS drivers to build
<crimsun> ajmitch: rock!
<Xoritor> doh... i mast have not saved my changes
<Xoritor> :-(
<Xoritor> sorry
<Xoritor> thx for being a good sounding board ;-)
<LaserJock> np
<Xoritor> grr
<Xoritor> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Xoritor> trying again
<Xoritor> :-/
<ajmitch> crimsun: I guess it might be worth getting patches in, or hopefully alsa 1.0.11 will be out before kernel freeze
<crimsun> ajmitch: hmm, integrating alsa bk will be work due to the struct changes, but the hda changes can be done
<Xoritor> and again...
<Xoritor> so is breezy borked with pbuilder for amd64 or what?
<LaserJock> it should work
<Xoritor> err... or am i just not doing something right
<Xoritor> it died 3 times so far... im running with --debug now
<Xoritor> maybe its the "mirror" im hitting
<Xoritor> W: Failure while installing base packages.  This will be re-attempted up to five times.
<Xoritor> thats after a few diff things
<Xoritor> hahahahahaha\
<Xoritor> LaserJock, want to hear the stupid issue that caused all the problems?
* Xoritor is kinda paranoid so...
<Xoritor> LaserJock, i had /var mounted with nodev (duh)
<LaserJock> ah
<Xoritor> my normal mode of thinking is... /var does not need devices, so nodev is ok
<Xoritor> and normally it does not
<Xoritor> and it built the 64bit dapper just fine after fixing that
<LaserJock> great
<Xoritor> question though... can i have my 64bit machine compile the 32bit stuff using pbuilder also?
<Xoritor> that should work fine right?
<Xoritor> --binary-arch i386 or something should what changes that right?
<Xoritor> would i need 2 diff base.tgz setups... or can you have 2 diff ones?
<Xoritor> nm... found the answer
<Xoritor> yay
<Xoritor> yay
<Xoritor> hip
<Xoritor> hip
<Xoritor> horray
<Xoritor> interesting
<Xoritor> i thought pbuilder was supposed to install all of the things you would need to build stuff
<Xoritor> ie... byacc
<Xoritor> etc...
<ajmitch> it does, if a package specifies the packages needed in its build-depends
<Xoritor> aaah
<Xoritor> thank you
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<Xoritor> odd that i didnt have to specify byacc for 32bit
<Xoritor> is that one of the diffs between 64 and 32 bit?
<Xoritor> or maybe what im trying to compile needs byacc for amd64
<Xoritor> but not for i386
* Xoritor wonders
<ajmitch> or the source is wonky
<ajmitch> & needs fixed up :)
<ajmitch> I'd say it's likely that it does need it to build
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> or the 32bit includes byacc by default, but the 64bit does not
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> and adding that fixed it just fine
<ajmitch> hi LaserJock
<Kyral> yo LJ
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> Kyral: hi
<Kyral> sup?
<LaserJock> working on a presentation for Tuesday
<LaserJock> is LP down?
<bmonty> LaserJock: yes
<bmonty> they are swapping out the db server
<bmonty> is there an openoffice.org package that is all of the help files?
<bmonty> instead of just language specific ones
<LaserJock> can we still upload if LP is down?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> they'll just be queued, more than likely (like my vlc upload)
<bmonty> good night MOTUs
<LaserJock> what would be a reasonable amount of time to wait for a Debian maintainer to fix a bug before we do it ourselves?
<Lathiat> week or two?
<Lathiat> of course if we're close to relase might be easier just to fix..
<Lathiat> send patch
<Lathiat> i mean sending patches is always a good thing to do?
<LaserJock> Lathiat: hmm, thanks
* Kyral is away: Shower!
<ajmitch> yay, the sort of away message we really want to know about
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> evening LaserJock
<minghua> Arrgh, launchpad is down
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, until ~0600 UTC I think, moving the db I believe
<minghua> LaserJock: bad timing for me, I was expecting to find sponsors for two of my uploads this evening
<minghua> but wait, it's 05:37 UTC now
<LaserJock> minghua: well, uploads are still possible but they will just be queued I think
<minghua> yay, launchpad is back
<highvoltage> yay
<robitaille> sort of.... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs   doesn't work
<minghua> hello MOTUs there, does any MOTU have time to sponsor two uploads from me?
<minghua> on is for apt-proxy, bug #29267, UVF exception already granted
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29267 in apt-proxy "apt-proxy crashes after upgrading" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29267
<ajmitch> wow, new & improved layout, finally
<minghua> one is for scim-hangul, bug #33763, adding automatic start (im-switch) support
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33763 in scim-hangul "scim-hangul: Add im-switch support" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33763
* minghua sighs
<minghua> bad day to ask for sponsors, I suppose
<Xnix> howdy, anyone around?
<dooglus> hi
<sivang> hi motus
<sivang> has anyone taken a look at eroastr? it fails even to create the iso right. I think it needs some quick love
<tepsipakki> sivang: aren't there better alternatives now? gnomebaker for one..
<tepsipakki> for me, eroaster has always been broken..
<dholbach> good morning!
<Hobbsee> evening dholbach!
* Hobbsee ponders - to file a bug, or to file a bug AND fix it?
<sivang> tepsipakki: I was just trying to use it as reference for wrapping cdrecord in python, but the code is so messed :-)
<sivang> tepsipakki: does gnomebaker use cdrecord or libnautilus-burn ?
<sivang> guten morgen dholbach !
<tepsipakki> I believe it uses cdrecord
<tepsipakki> at least it depends on it ;)
<Tonio__> hello
<lifeless> who operates breezy-backports ?
<crimsun> Ubuntu does.
<crimsun> (requests, along with associated build logs, are sent to the backports mailing list. I think Mez is the conduit.)
<freeflying> lifeless: file your request to mailing list or forum
<lifeless> freeflying: ECONTEXT
<lifeless> crimsun: thanks
<lifeless> Mez: ping
<allee> siretart: 'Forbidden' You don't have permission to access /revu1-incoming/kdissert-0603041545/<whatever> . Result: nobody can download files fromhttp://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2097
<tseng> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi tseng
<tseng> dholbach: what do I need to add a 'new' package to universe
<tseng> dholbach: (it was actually there before, later removed for bitrot, now fixed)
<dholbach> tseng: mail James
<tseng> dholbach: no no, all the cool kids tell me i need a top secret exception
<tseng> its not a James job
<dholbach> tseng: he will tell you what you need.
<tseng> I am confused
<tseng> I can upload the package fine by myself, it is a MOTU policy that is stopping me
<dholbach> which one?
<tseng> 'no new packages after FF' now
<dholbach> a new upstream version?
<dholbach> hmm
<dholbach> ask James
<dholbach> he'll know
<dholbach> or wait - i can ask him
<tseng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseProcess
<tseng> its here
<tseng> #
<tseng> #
<tseng> Since entirely new packages in universe are relatively safe and attract a number of new developers, they will be liberally admitted until FeatureFreeze if they do not require additional or newer dependencies.
<dholbach> i talked to james, mail him
<dholbach> it's fine
<tseng> its not quite entirely new, but sort of
<tseng> ok, its not a sync at all
<tseng> what am I to mail him?
<tseng> its in revu
<dholbach> it was removed from the archive, you want it to be included again
<tseng> ok.
<danboid> Is this the right place to come to request packages for the ubuntu plf repos?
<crimsun> I'm not sure what we have to do with PLF. They're an independent entity.
<danboid> well, the Ubuntu PLF FAQ said I should come here and ask for a siretart on this channel to request a pack- siretart must be away?
<crimsun> if he hasn't responded yet, he will eventually.
<siretart> danboid: I'm currently at work, but, what is it?
<siretart> danboid: you want to have a package in ubuntu?
<danboid> hi siretart- I just posted a message to the ubuntu-plf list requesting lxdvdrip and devede
<danboid> both have already been packaged in marillat
<azeem> W73
<azeem> blah, sorry
<raphink> Malone #29895
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29895 in cupsys "same action is repeatedly logged" [Major,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29895
<ogra>    * Add debian/patches/51_dont_log_ipp_printer_query.dpatch: Do not flood
<ogra>      access_log with successful CUPS-Get-Printers and Get-Printer-Attributes
<ogra>      queries (which are generated by gnome-cups-icon every 3 seconds). This is
<ogra>      a hideous and hackish patch, but it has to do until we dbusify cupsys
<ogra>      properly. (Malone #29895)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29895 in cupsys "same action is repeatedly logged" [Major,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29895
<ogra> raphink, from latest cupsys changelog ;)
<raphink> yes I know ogra
<raphink> this is why I was querrying this bug
<raphink> to see if it was linked bith kdeprint one
<ogra> :)
<raphink> s/bith/with/
<raphink> desn't seem to be
<raphink> but it's worth a try
<raphink> when it's built
<Xoritor> can anyone here help me figure out why i cant get pdebuild to build 32bit binaries?
<Xoritor> i have the 32bit chroot setup
<Xoritor> pdebuild -- --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/base-i386.tgz  --binary-arch i386
<Xoritor> that says i386 is not a valid dsc file
<Xoritor>  pdebuild -- --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/base-i386.tgz  --binary-arch i386 /var/cache/pbuilder/result/libprelude_0.9.6.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Xoritor> Command line parameter [i386]  is not a valid .dsc file name
<Xoritor> both invocations say the same thing
<Xoritor> pbuilder build [options]  .dsc-file
<Xoritor> so the dsc should be the last "argument"
<Xoritor> pbuilder build --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/base-i386.tgz --binary-arch i386 /var/cache/pbuilder/result/libprelude_0.9.6.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Xoritor> Command line parameter [i386]  is not a valid .dsc file name
<Xoritor> it never gets past the i386
<Xoritor> :-/
<Xoritor> do i need the --binary-arch?
<Xoritor> or since that chroot is i386 already will it just compile 32bit
<Xoritor> nope
<Xoritor> its trying to do x86_64
<Xoritor> checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
<Xoritor> :-(
<Xoritor> pdebuild -- --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/base-i386.tgz /var/cache/pbuilder/result/libprelude_0.9.6.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Xoritor> thats what i used
<azeem> do you have an amd64 chroot as well?
<Xoritor> yes
<Xoritor> and i got it working!!!
<Xoritor> azeem, i got a him to patch to link against glibcrypt directly!
<Xoritor> :-D
<Xoritor> yay
<Xoritor> thank you by the way
<azeem> no problem
<Xoritor> and it builds great now
<Xoritor> should i setup a pbuilderrc to use the DEBIAN_BUILDARCH=i386?
<azeem> so you still have that amd64 issue?
<Xoritor> no
<Xoritor> everything works great with amd64
<Xoritor> :-D
<azeem> ok, so what is the problem?
<Xoritor> just trying to also compile it 32bit on that same machine
<Xoritor> ie... "cross compile" kinda
<Xoritor> i have a 32bit chroot and a 64bit croot
<azeem> I think you might need to execute something prior to entering the 32bit chroot
<Xoritor> and i am trying to get pbuilder to do use the 32bit one
<Xoritor> export DEBIAN_BUILDARCH=i386 maybe?
<azeem> I never did it myself though, but there surely should be information about this on google
<Xoritor> i am not finding much :-(
<Xoritor> maybe my search terms are not right
<azeem> a lot of Debian people now have amd64 machines and need to build i386 .debs to upload
<Xoritor> yea
<Xoritor> i found how to make a 32bit
<Xoritor> but not how to _use_ it ;-)
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> i mean with pbuilder that is
<Xoritor> pdebuild -- --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/base-i386.tgz  --binary-arch i386 /var/cache/pbuilder/result/libprelude_0.9.6.1-0ubuntu1.ds
<Xoritor> that was my "best guess"
<Xoritor> and it dies saying i386 is not a valid dsc
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> well... s/ds/&c/
<Xoritor> bah!
<Xoritor> i think i found it
<LaserJock> dholbach: Guten Abend
<Mez> lifeless, pong
<Xoritor> ok... so that did not do what i thought it did... i did not have a 32bit chroot... it was just named as a 32bit chroot
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> what the heck
<Xoritor> i keeps downloading 64bit even though i have everything set to use 32bit
<Xoritor> sudo pbuilder create --binary-arch i386 --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/base-i386.tgz
<Xoritor> export DEBIAN_BUILDARCH=i386
<Xoritor> is there something ELSE i have to do?
<Xoritor> cause i dont see it on the man page... nor google... nor any other docs i have searched
<LaserJock> Xoritor: do you have a 32-bit chroot?
<Xoritor> i was trying to create one with pbuilder create
<LaserJock> Xoritor: you could try building a 32-bit chroot and then build a pbuilder in that to see if it works any better
<Xoritor> hmm
<Xoritor> ok
<Xoritor> debootstrap --arch i386 dapper chroot/
<Xoritor> that _should_ work right?
<Xoritor> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is where its coming from
<LaserJock> I think so
<Xoritor> hmm
<G0SUB> can anybody tell me why xscreensaver depends on ttf-freefont?
<LaserJock> G0SUB: doesn't appear to directly
<LaserJock> G0SUB: must be pulled in from one of the deps
<G0SUB> LaserJock IMHO, the cool bullets that are displayed when we type in the passwd in lock screen comes from ttf-freefont
<G0SUB> LaserJock it's not a dep in debian though
<G0SUB> LaserJock this is a bug in my opinion
<LaserJock> why?
<G0SUB> the ubuntu xscreensaver should not depend on ttf-freefont ...
<G0SUB> it doesn't in Debian
<LaserJock> it doesn't
<LaserJock> the ubuntu xscreensaver doesn't have ttf-freefont as a direct dependency
<ogra> it has ...
<ogra> in breezy
<G0SUB> aah!
<ogra> the lock screen uses a font from ttf-freefont for the dots in the password window
<G0SUB> yep! I knew it
<LaserJock> breezy, hah, who runs that ;-)
<G0SUB> LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> thanks ogra
<ogra> its a ubuntu specific patch, so it wont draw in ttf-freefont in debian indeed :)
<G0SUB> btw, xscreensaver coflicts with xscreensaver-gnome which in turn depends on xscreensaver
<G0SUB> [in breezy] 
<ogra> i didnt change any deps there ..
<ogra> xscreensaver-gnome ?? does that still exist ? i thought that was gnome1
<G0SUB> ogra may be none uses it ... but I just noticed the thing
<ogra> nope
<ogra> its doesnt exist anymore
<G0SUB> hmm okay
<G0SUB> ogra should I file a bug for the ttf-freefont issue?
<ogra> why ?
<ogra> the depoendency is needed
<ogra> if you would take it away, the lock screen would break
<G0SUB> ogra it's an issue with us since ttf-freefont has broken indic fonts [and has higher preference]  ... to view indic text properly, ttf-indic-fonts is not enough, we have to remove ttf-freefont which breaks the whole system
<G0SUB> I was just talking to a newbie who removed ttf-freefont which broke his gnome-desktop
<ogra> but thats breezy ...
<G0SUB> yeah, I get that ... if it's fixed in dapper, then no issues
<ogra> we wont fix stuff in breezy unless its dataloss critical
<G0SUB> thanks :)
<ogra> yes, its fixed in dapper, since we dropped xscreensaver :)
<LaserJock> ogra: that's one way of getting rid of bugs ;-)
<G0SUB> ogra what are we using in dapper?
<ogra> gnome-screensaver
<G0SUB> ah, okay
<ogra> LaserJock, haha ... given what i trade for it, it was a bad deal
<ogra> even the lock screen patch took me nearly a week every release to adjust it and get it right
<G0SUB> ogra does gnome-screensaver replace xscreensaver in dapper?
<ogra> yup
<G0SUB> great ... /me hope nothing will break during a dist-upgrade
<ogra> already happened ...
<G0SUB> hopes
<ogra> nope, not hopes ... we switched weeks ago ... :)
<G0SUB> :)
<G0SUB> ogra btw, what screensaver will Kubuntu guys use?
<ogra> no idea
<G0SUB> heh
<LaserJock> I think there is a KDE equivalent to gnome-screensaver
<LaserJock> I'm sure it starts with a K ;-)
<G0SUB> haha
<phanatic> hi people
<Xoritor> hi person
<ogra> LaserJock, Knome-screensaver ?
<ogra> naaah
<Xoritor> ogra, no ksaver
<Xoritor> err... forgot it has to be Ksaver
<Xoritor> heh
<G0SUB> LaserJock btw, can I join the Motu-Science team?
<LaserJock> ogra: that's right ;-)
<LaserJock> G0SUB: are you interested in Science related packages?
<G0SUB> LaserJock yes, why not! I do a LOT of TeX
<LaserJock> G0SUB: well, I'm starting a new member fee of $20 USD to support my Ubuntu habit  ;-)
<LaserJock> G0SUB: just kidding of course
<G0SUB> LaserJock I wish I could pay :)
<LaserJock> G0SUB: but yeah, if you are willing to be a part of the team just join on LP
<G0SUB> LaserJock right-away :)
<G0SUB> LaserJock I hope you'll give me some work to do
<LaserJock> G0SUB: and join the ubuntu-science ML if you haven't already
<phanatic> are there any public infos available about the conf after release?
<LaserJock> G0SUB: http://tauware.de/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-science
<G0SUB> LaserJock done
<LaserJock> G0SUB: done
<LaserJock> G0SUB: now get to work! ;-)
<G0SUB> LaserJock give me some work
<G0SUB> [please] 
<LaserJock> G0SUB: check out the wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Science
<G0SUB> ok
<LaserJock> G0SUB: bug fixing is always nice, see tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/bug_list.html for a list of science related apps with bugs
<G0SUB> okay
<Xoritor> LaserJock, yay!
<Xoritor> yay!
<Xoritor> chroot into my new 32bit chroot and pbuilder seems to be working great
<LaserJock> Xoritor: interesting, I would have thought it wouldn't have made much difference.
<LaserJock> Xoritor: but as long as it works ;-)
<Xoritor> yep
<Xoritor> its all good
<Xoritor> sweet!
<G0SUB> LaserJock is http://picfu.com/s/107/706302624 a good emblem for MOTU-Science?
<Xoritor> LaserJock, well i should not have celebrated so early... it did not build the -dev for some reason... odd but im lookin into that now!
<Xoritor> hahaha
<netzmeister> hello..
<Xoritor> and no issues that time!
<Xoritor> hah
<G0SUB> LaserJock http://zope.gnowledge.org:8080/science.png
<LaserJock> G0SUB: well, since I'm a chemist I kinda like that emblem ;-)
<G0SUB> LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> G0SUB: can we use it?
<G0SUB> LaserJock of course!
<G0SUB> I took it from openclipart.org
<G0SUB> LaserJock the 2nd link has the resized emblem
<LaserJock> G0SUB: what about this one: http://openclipart.org/clipart//science/chemistry_flask_matthew__01.svg
<G0SUB> LaserJock yeah, good too ... but I kinda like the test-tube beside ...
<G0SUB> LaserJock both are equally good
<LaserJock> netzmeister: Guten Abend
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Hi ;-)
<LaserJock> G0SUB: ok, I'll take to #launchpad about getting it as our emblem, thanks
<G0SUB> LaserJock why do you have to talk to launchpad admins?
<LaserJock> I don't think that was always there
<G0SUB> oh, may be ...
<G0SUB> LaserJock you need to scale it to 16x16 px ... that's MAX allowed
<LaserJock> G0SUB: the 2nd link is ok, right?
<G0SUB> LaserJock yes, if you choose that :)
<LaserJock> netzmeister: Wie geht es dir?
<LaserJock> G0SUB: looks, good to me. We can always change it if  we don't like it ;-)
<G0SUB> yep
<G0SUB> it looks awesome
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  fine, thx. and you?
<lifeless> Mez: hi
<Mez> lifeless, hey - sup?
<Mez> you pinged me this morning
<lifeless> Mez: is there a breezy backport of bzr-dapper ?
<Mez> lifeless: not that I know ow
<Mez> of *
<lifeless> Mez: we'd love for there to be one
<lifeless> ;)
<Mez> lifeless, I'm sure you would
<Mez> however - at the moment
<Mez> soyuz doesnt support backports
<Mez> :(
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> does that mean there are no backports for breezy anymore ?
<Mez>  lifeless I hope not ;)
<lifeless> just no new ones ?
<Kyral> oy...Looks like Riddell got another KDE convert
<G0SUB> haha
<kiko> hello there
<Kyral> lo
<G0SUB> kiko :)
<kiko> just wanted to check if people found launchpad any slower or faster today than usual
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> In a way I have come full circle
<Kyral> Back when I started using Linux with Slack10 about 2-3 years ago I used KDE :P
<G0SUB> kiko I see 2% performance boost
<kiko> I like the precision, G0SUB
<G0SUB> kiko hehe ...
<kiko> we moved to a new database server
<G0SUB> yes, I got the mail ...
<kiko> it has gobs of memory
<G0SUB> I gues you are moving to PG 8.1 soon too
<kiko> we are indeed
<G0SUB> kiko I hope launchpad will perform better under more load ... you won't see much difference with the same load in my opinion
<LaserJock> I like the new bug listing format in LP
<kiko> I'm happy to hear that
<kiko> I think it's nice too
<kiko> we're going to knock off the right column for wide pages and only have a left column
<kiko> should reduce the stress with wrapping
<LaserJock> although I would like to see a somewhat similar thing done to Pakcages
<G0SUB> see you guys later ... it's bed time here
<kiko> well
<kiko> LaserJock, did you note that +packages now has somewhat more useful information?
<LaserJock> yes
<kiko> I will improve it further time allowing
<LaserJock> but I only get about 4-5 packages /screen
<LaserJock> for instance https://launchpad.net/people/slomo/+packages has a lot of scrolling
<LaserJock> but at this point I just love having that info available
<LaserJock> kiko: how hard would it to be to use xml-rpc on Malone?
<kiko> LaserJock, I'll reformat that list soon
<kiko> LaserJock, it's not that much work but it's really not on the map yet
<LaserJock> kiko: is there anything set up yet to do larger scale bug queries? I'd like to be able to get a list of bugs given a list of source packages
<kiko> LaserJock, yeah, there's a search and filter spec being worked on
<kiko> it needs sign-off but it would make what you want possible
<LaserJock> kiko: and that would work for lists of source packages ~500 big?
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> no it wouldn't
<kiko> what are you trying to do? :-)
<LaserJock> I lead a team of MOTUs that look after science related packages, we have a list of ~450 source packages. I want to be able to get a list of all the bugs.
<kiko> an interesting use case
<kiko> and I have no idea how to help you fix this
<LaserJock> I think it will be a popular one here
<LaserJock> we have lots of teams
<kiko> hmmmm
<LaserJock> not usually will as large a number of source packages but still
<LaserJock> kiko: for instance, here is the list of MOTU Teams : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams
<LaserJock> I'm sure each team would like to get a list of bugs given a set of source packages
<allee> LaserJock: You can subscribe to pkgs.  On subscribtion you can add your e-mail or the one of the team you are a member
<LaserJock> allee: that is a possibility but still requires us to form a list from emails.
<LaserJock> allee: which isn't necessarily bad
<kiko_> LaserJock, that is easier to do because you can use the X-Launchpad-Bug header
<kiko_> other than that I'll ask you to email launchpad-users to describe your use case
<LaserJock> sure, the MOTU are already using that header
<LaserJock> but I think that large scale query would be a fairly popular use case
<LaserJock> allee: but again that would require us to go through all the source packages and subscribe ourselves, doable for sure but not as nice as being able to query Malone.
<LaserJock> I'm just interested in the most efficient and effective way of getting bug listings for large numbers of source packages
<allee> LaserJock: But telling malone your list of 500 pkg each time you want to query is also not very handy ;)
<LaserJock> allee: actually lucas made a script to do that, but it is verrry slow. Parsing each html file I believe
<kiko> LaserJock, if you give me a list of source package names I can set a team up as an initial bug contact for them
<LaserJock> kiko: well, that is an interesting point to me
<kiko> I can fast-track it on the DBA
<LaserJock> kiko: the problem for me is that MOTU Science is sort of a subset of MOTU so while MOTU Science is particularly interested in these packages any MOTU can change them and the bug reports should still go to universe-bugs@l.u.c
<LaserJock> so I'm not sure if MOTU Science should be the initial bug contact or if MOTU should, does that make sense?
<kiko> LaserJock, when you say "change them" what do you mean?
<LaserJock> kiko: sorry, I mean upload bug fixes, etc.
<LaserJock> kiko: so while MOTU Science would like to have a list of bugs, etc. I don't think we should be taking away from MOTU
<kiko> you don't need to take them away
<kiko> you can be an additional bug contact.
<LaserJock> ah, well that would be a bit more like what I'd like
<LaserJock> kiko: is there something in the works to automatically assign bugs on Universe packages to MOTU?
<kiko> well, you're in good hands
<kiko> not exactly
<LaserJock> it seems like I heard that somewhere
<kiko> /all bugs/ on ubuntu have the Ubuntu bugs team subscribed to them initially
<kiko> some source packages have bug contacts; their bugs have the correct bug contacts subscribed to them
<LaserJock> so does the initial bug contact just mean you are automatically subscribed to any bug on that packages?
<LaserJock> just to be clear
<kiko> correct.
<kiko> to any bug /filed/ on the specified package
<kiko> it is not retroactive
<kiko> and it is not implicit
<LaserJock> ok
<kiko> but we can subscribe the team to existing bugs
<LaserJock> kiko: well, I've sort of done that already
<kiko> I'm writing a FAQ entry for you
<kiko> then it's cool
<kiko> you just need to have the contacts updated for the packages you want
<LaserJock> kiko: I actually went through every source package and looked for bugs :(
<kiko> lots of clicking
<LaserJock> yep ;-)
<kiko> next time talk to me first :)
<LaserJock> ok, so if I gave you a list of packages can you add motuscience to the initial bug contact?
<kiko> yep
<LaserJock> kiko: I was thinking that initial bug contact was for assigning by default not subscribing by default. That is why I didn't want to do that
<kiko> there are no default assignees in malone
<kiko> you need to assign people manually
<LaserJock> good
<kiko> it is in some ways a feature
<kiko> but you need to get used to it
<LaserJock> ok, so should I still email a use case to launchpad-users?
<kiko> well
<kiko> that depends.
<kiko> do you want the use case fulfilled, or is having the IBC subscribed enough?
<LaserJock> hmmm, I think it would eventually be nice to use xml-rpc to query large numbers of packages but I think the IBC + mailing list is a good solution
<LaserJock> kiko: btw, thanks for all the help. LP is still quite mysterious to me ;-)
<kiko> it's a bit of a mystery to us all, but we'll keep banging on it
<kiko> thanks
<LaserJock> netzmeister: gut, danke ;-)
<netzmeister> hehe
<LaserJock> kiko: ok well, it might take me a bit to get the package list I want (I might weed out some) and then I'll email you, OK?
<kiko> sure.
<LaserJock> thanks, that should make my life a bit easier
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  Do you know a package where i can look how i can spilt a package?!
<netzmeister> s/spilt/split
<ogra> netzmeister, the debdiff between xscreensaver 4.23-4ubuntu3 and 4.23-4ubuntu4
<LaserJock> netzmeister: grass might also be a good example
<ogra> ah, sad, ubuntu3 is gone from the archive already
<LaserJock> ogra: yeah, seems like they go fast sometimes. that was a problem for MoM
<kiko> well, we're at ubuntu 6.04 already, 3 is old news
<netzmeister> thx ogra & LaserJock
<ogra> LaserJock, the big problem for mom was the crash of snapshot.debian.net
<ogra> kiko, ah, come on :)
<ogra> 3 is never as old as it seems ...
<netzmeister> what is "lintian-overrides"?
<ogra> you can use it for weird lintian errors that are not solveable
<netzmeister> ah okay..
<ogra> have a look at bibshelf, its a wonderful example (the best i've ever had)
<netzmeister> for what?
<netzmeister> splitting?
<ogra> o see a linitan-override and in which cases you should use them
<ogra> :)
<ogra> s/o/to/
<netzmeister> okay..
<LaserJock> darn it, my stupid mac is trying to use both i386 and ppc gcc at the same time
<ogra> are the binaries called *_i386-powerpc.deb then ?
<LaserJock> no, but I keep getting "cputype (7, architecture i386) does not match cputype (18) for specified -arch flag: ppc (file not loaded)"
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<kiko> ajmitch!
<tseng> kiko!
<ogra> tseng!
<kiko> tseng!
<kiko> what would the world be without the motu
<tseng> ogra: up late?
<ogra> tseng, 23:42 ...
<ogra> its not *that* late
<tseng> i stop working at 5pm :D
<tseng> you are still here
<ogra> i'm just in a phase where i go to bed ~3
<ajmitch> kiko! haven't seen you around here for awhile
<LaserJock> kiko was helping me out :-)
<ajmitch> ah right
<kiko> actually
<kiko> I came in to ask if the site felt faster today
* ajmitch hasn't checked it today
<kiko> but nobody gave me much of an answer! :)
<ajmitch> the main thing I noticed yesterday was a new bug listing, which is much improved
<ajmitch> kiko: DB migration went ok?
<tseng> kiko: any operation in particular?
<tseng> kiko: its pretty resonponsive in general
* ajmitch hasn't noticed much speedup, but is on a slow link in .au
<ajmitch> and we know what they're like
<kiko> ajmitch, yeah, it appears that it worked well
* tseng falls over
<kiko> the new server has more memory than the database takes up
<ajmitch> for now
<ajmitch> I imagine the DB will grow fairly quickly
<tseng> kiko: could you put a filter in the model to disallow filing of stupid bugs?
<tseng> bayesian
<tseng> :P
<tseng> 'i built muine from cvs, it doesnt work.'
<kiko> heh
<ajmitch> match anything that mentions /usr/local
<kiko> that would trigger lots of false positives
<kiko> "I did NOT install to /usr/local" boom
<ajmitch> that's ok
<ajmitch> it makes our job easier
* ajmitch sees that most of my f-spot bugs are related to using sqlite2 instead of 3
<ajmitch> and I need to do another upload RSN to fix the dep
#ubuntu-motu 2006-03-12
<tseng> koke!
<koke> hi!
<Kyral> hey koke
<ajmitch> hi koke
<koke> I'm reviewing my reported bugs on gnome bugzilla. Some of them are >1 year old and have no response :_(
<LaserJock> only some ;-)
<Kyral> I guess I can start packaging for KDE now *eyes KBeagle*
<netzmeister> ahhhh
<tseng> its called Kerry
<netzmeister> hm
<Riddell> Kyral: who's that?
<Kyral> huh?
<ajmitch> hi Riddell
<Riddell> 21:08 < Kyral> oy...Looks like Riddell got another KDE convert
* Kyral points to himself
<Riddell> good evening ajmitch
<Riddell> Kyral: oh, cool :)
<Kyral> I intend to package KBeaglebar (once I make sure it works..)
<Riddell> what does that do?
<Kyral> Kicker Beagle Applet thing :P
<Toadstool> hi MOTUs
<Riddell> Kyral: how does that communicate with beagle?
<tseng> libbeagle
<Riddell> cool
<Kyral> what tseng said
<Riddell> feel free to package Kerry too, we get a lot of requests for that
<Kyral> Riddell: I have Spring Break coming up  next week ;P
<Kyral> Oh what are the KDE -dev headers called?
<Riddell> kdelibs4-dev
<Kyral> even for KDE 3.5?
<hub> Kyral: 4 is the so version
<Kyral> oh
<hub> Kyral: not the software version
<hub> in the case of KDE it is a bit more complicated
<hub> because kdelibs has more that just one
<netdur> hub, are you abiword guy?
<hub> Riddell: I'm half convert
<hub> netdur: yes
<Riddell> the number on the end of packages doesn't have to have any relationship to the version number of the library, it just has to increate whenever binary compatibility is changed
<Kyral> Yukake(sp?) owns :D
<Riddell> kde also has a stupidly high epoch because of bad version numbering in pre 1.0 releases
<netdur> :'(
<Kyral> Reminds me of what Slack did lol
<hub> Riddell: well, it is commonly accepted that the number match the so-version
<hub> Riddell: lintian is the first to complain :-)
<Kyral> damnit
<Riddell> sure it's nice, but not all library authors have a sane binary compatibility policy, and some packages include lots of libraries
<Kyral> we don't have the right libbeagle
<hub> Riddell: that why I say "commonly accepted" :-)
<tseng> what is the 'right' libbeagle
<Kyral> libbeagle-0.0 >= 0.2.1
<tseng> we have that
<tseng> build-dep on beagle-dev
<Kyral> yah I know, I installed it and it still complains
<tseng> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libbeagle-0.0.pc
<Kyral> tseng: I'm compiling it first to make sure it works (local install)
<netdur> is there channel to ask legal questions about (ed)ubuntu?
<ajmitch> netdur: how many lawyers do you think would regularly be on irc?
<netdur> dunno
<LaserJock> netdur: debian-legal ML would probably be the best bet
<netdur> it's about ubuntu tradmark
<ajmitch> netdur: email is probably best then
<LaserJock> jeeze, how long does it take to compile gcc >:(
<netdur> ajmitch, what email?
<Kyral> LFS LaserJock?
<ajmitch> netdur: someone at canonical, I'd say
<LaserJock> Kyral: no, stupid OSX, why they don't ship a Fortran compiler, I don't know
<netdur> thanks
<ajmitch> http://www.canonical.com/contact says info@canonical.com - it may not be the best address, but they will be the ubuntu trademark holder
<netdur> thank you :)
<Kyral> Riddel what was that other program you are getting a lot of requests for?
<LaserJock> Kerry?
<Kyral> Maybe
<Riddell> Kyral: http://ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/kerry-0.07-7.src.rpm
<Riddell> and http://ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/kio_beagle-0.2-7.src.rpm
<Kyral> Is it on KDE-Apps :P
<hub> there is a Qt#?
<Kyral> yah...there is an EBuild...
<hub> or did they use C++ for the frontend?
<Riddell> libbeagle is C
<hub> ah ok
<hub> but libbeagle still calls the CLI stuff, right?
<tseng> i dont think directly
<Kyral> How do I manipulate src.rpms?
<hub> Kyral: alien
<tseng> you can open it in file-roller
<Kyral> ty
<LaserJock> Kyral: and then wash your hands ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> hello LaserJock
<LaserJock> minghua: you should check your LP page
<minghua> LaserJock: yay for the icon! :-)
<minghua> if that's what you mean...
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> I think it is pretty cool
<minghua> yeah, I like it too
<minghua> is that part of this "UI sprint"?
<LaserJock> no, a new team member G0SUB offered it
<minghua> cool
<LaserJock> argggghhhhhhh
<LaserJock> I spent all that time building gcc and it didn't compile g77 :(
<minghua> when do you need to compile gcc by hand?
<minghua> fink?
<LaserJock> minghua: stupid intel mac
<LaserJock> minghua: I'm trying to run some scipy so that means I have to install scipy which mean I need a Fortran compiler
<LaserJock> but I need an Intel Fotran compiler
<LaserJock> I mean an i386 Fortran compiler
<minghua> LaserJock: fink has a separate module for g77 if fink is what you are using
<minghua> LaserJock: to be fair, though, I need to compile my own g77 on my powerpc mac as well
<LaserJock> fink borks on g77
<LaserJock> so I'm going to give darwin ports a try
<LaserJock> great, now I can't even install darwin ports. This is really aggravating
<minghua> LaserJock: probably some wrong options for intel CPU, fink's g77 worked fine on my iBook G4
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<crimsun> lo zak
<LaserJock> hi crimsun and zakame
<crimsun> lo lj
<LaserJock> you guys know Ebuntu? check out http://www.elivecd.org/
<crimsun> those are the checkinstalled E17 packages (last I checked), announced on ubuntu-users multiple times
<Amaranth> blah
<crimsun> I think he's in here, too.
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> they're still checkinstalled
<ajmitch> checkinstall is a popular program
<LaserJock> but elivecd.org seem pretty cool though
* StevenK hasn't even heard of checkinstall
<ajmitch> StevenK: be glad
<ajmitch> StevenK: long time no see, where have you been hiding?
<zakame> hello LaserJock
<StevenK> ajmitch: Hej. Oh, I've been around, its usually after you just left though. :-)
<ajmitch> StevenK: typical, I'm only online at work at the moment :)
<StevenK> Heh
* StevenK is at uni, waiting for a prac to start.
<StevenK> Systems Programming 2 - or How to write bad code for Windows in 14 killer weeks.
* ajmitch is *still* in brisbane, ought to be at uni instead
<StevenK> SP1 and Operating Systems were both *nix, but SP2 is Windows. :-/
<StevenK> ajmitch: I thought Brisbane was a two week only thing?
<crimsun> ouch
<ajmitch> StevenK: it was meant to be
<ajmitch> then I ran into problems with the drivers I was meant to use :)
<StevenK> And wasn't that supposed to finish like two weeks ago?
<ajmitch> yes
* StevenK is seeing a pattern emerging. :-)
* ajmitch should take up a different occupation
<ajmitch> like bricklayer
* StevenK curses his laptop.
<StevenK> Damn it, detect my USB mouse!
<minghua> hmm, let me try again
<minghua> hello, any MOTU have some time to sponsor two uploads for me?
<crimsun> shoot
<minghua> both of them are existent packages, one of them fix an important bug
<minghua> that would be bug #33763 and bug #29267
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33763 in scim-hangul "scim-hangul: Add im-switch support" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33763
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29267 in apt-proxy "apt-proxy crashes after upgrading" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29267
<crimsun> minghua: so http://librarian.launchpad.net/1644752/scim-hangul_im-switch_update-2.debdiff for #33763?
<minghua> crimsun: yes, that's the newest one
<crimsun> ok, I'll handle that one
<minghua> crimsun: thanks a lot
<crimsun> ...and since no one else has spoken up about #29267, I guess that one, too
<crimsun> minghua: both uploaded, thanks.
<minghua> crimsun: thank *you* :-)
* minghua is so happy
* ajmitch goes postal on windows ce.net
<crimsun> bah, I'll just reclone
<G0SUB> has anybody seen jpatrick?
<LaserJock> Unfrgiven: back
<LaserJock> hi G0SUB
<G0SUB> LaserJock hello!
<G0SUB> LaserJock are you busy? I have a OT talk with you ...
<minghua> G0SUB: thanks for the ubuntu-science icon, I like it
<G0SUB> minghua you are my hero :) I bow to you ...
<LaserJock> G0SUB: sure
* minghua is confused and flattered
<minghua> G0SUB: why?
<G0SUB> minghua heh ... don't be
* ajmitch bows to minghua also
* LaserJock feels like a "minghua is a god" wiki page coming on ;-)
<G0SUB> minghua everybody from Debian-IN will bow to you for your SCIM work
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no, you need one first
<minghua> G0SUB: oh that.  most of the credit should go to SCIM upstream, I suppose :-)
<minghua> but glad to know debian-IN people like my scim packages
<G0SUB> heh, we do
<minghua> freeflying: you got my reply about scim-pinyin, right?
<freeflying> minghua: ya
<minghua> freeflying: oh good, I saw the upload in dapper-changes
<minghua> freeflying: will be waiting for your reply, then
<LaserJock> dolson: ping?
<dolson> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> dolson: you're up for Membership tomorrow, right?
<dolson> yup
<dolson> so is G0SUB
<LaserJock> what is the URL of your wiki page?
<dolson> how do I find that out?
<dolson> haha, just kidding. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanaOlson
<LaserJock> since I can't make the CC meeting ( 0400 for me) I was going to send an email to the CC for you and G0SUB
<dolson> thanks man!
* ajmitch probably wouldn't qualify for membership anymore :)
<LaserJock> nope, automatically disqualified ;-)
<LaserJock> don't worry ajmitch they just want you to have contributed for longer than 2 months, not contributed within the last 2 months ;-)
<dolson> heh
<dolson> crap.. you pinged me and then one of my guys died :(
<dolson> and I'm at a boss
<LaserJock> sorry
<dolson> heh, it's not your fault. I shoulda waited for my turn to be over before I started typing
<ajmitch> LaserJock: they do still look for recent contributions :)
<LaserJock> glad you made it then ajmitch
<ajmitch> I think if I'm back in NZ next week, once I clear the uni backlog I'll get stuck into my packages again
<LaserJock> jezze, what email address would I use for Kamion?
<LaserJock> he has got 6 on LP
<dolson> all of them
<ajmitch> the ubuntu.com address
<LaserJock> which one?
<ajmitch> the one he posts to mailing lists with :)
<LaserJock> good point
<ajmitch> LP is taking an age & a day to load a page
<ajmitch> but that's because the link here seems saturated
<ajmitch> ssh is lagged by ~10sec or more
<minghua> LaserJock: I think CC has a role email address
<minghua> LaserJock: if that's what you are doing
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, I just wonder if they ever read it ;-)
<LaserJock> dolson: ok, email sent to community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> I'm going to bed now, cya all!
<dolson> me too
<dolson> see ya, and thanks LaserJock
<crimsun> 'morning
<LaserJock> dolson: np
<dolson> morning crimsun. I'm heading out too.. hope to catch a couple hours before the CC meeting
<crimsun> k
<Hobbsee> wow those CC meetings come around fast...
<crimsun> good thing, too, seeing how there are lots of prospective members
<Hobbsee> true
<crimsun> heya ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch_> hi
* Mez needs a lil C++ help
<Mez> anyone wanna gimme a hand?
<siretart> morning
<siretart> Mez: paste your problem to a pastebot
<Mez> siretart, nope - just wanna know what type of record new returns ;)
<siretart> hi crimsun
<Mez> pointer or reference ?
<crimsun> hi siretart, Mez
<Mez> ah
<Mez> I dont need to know anyways
<siretart> Mez: new returns just like malloc pointers
<Mez> ah feck
<Mez> for
<Mez> new Program(s, _useExecName)
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> _result = new Program(s, _useExecName)
<siretart> crimsun: yesterday, I did some investigation about udev in debian, in comparison with ubuntu (re: wpasupplicant)
<Mez> how do i define it in the header file
<crimsun> siretart: ok
<minghua> siretart: I have a question about syncs
<siretart> crimsun: IIUC, the point of starting wpasupplicant to /etc/network/ifup.d/ was that in new udev in dapper, udev starts the interface
<siretart> this is done in /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules
<minghua> siretart: scim-table was approved for UVF exception, how should I request a sync?
<minghua> siretart: just reply the mails in ubuntu-motu?  will an MOTU ask the sync for me (as I am not MOTU, I suppose elmo won't accept my request)?
<crimsun> siretart: as soon as the kernel event for it passes through udev, yes, the interfaces are brought up given an "auto" directive in /etc/network/interfaces
<siretart> crimsun: this isn't done in debian. debian has on the one hand an even newer udev, but not such a rule
<siretart> minghua: yes, just reply as instructed in my mail
<siretart> the benefit of bringing up interfaces with udev is hotpluggable network devices
<minghua> siretart: okay, will do, thanks
<siretart> a use case debian doesn't support anyway, at least not out of the box and not as of today
<crimsun> right
<siretart> ah. now I understand that my setup here on my notebook is rather bullshit. I'm currently starting whereami through /e/n/i, that should better be through a /e/n/ifup.d script..
<siretart> hm. will fiddle that out
<crimsun> right :)
<siretart> ok, I think I'll upgrade wpasupplicant trunk branch to 0.4.8, fix some bugs, and document the 3 modes of operation (and implement them of course)
<siretart> any objections for doing this in our 'stable' branch?
<siretart> hm.
<siretart> better in wpasupplicant-experimental, and cherrypick back
<siretart> Mez: I have no idea what you are trying to do
<Mez> ssiretart : ncm
<Mez> nvm
<Tonio_> hi
<crimsun> siretart: yes, please cherry-pick
<siretart> okay
<netzmeister> hello
<netzmeister> i'm hungry :-(
<kiko-zzz> there is this invention that cavemen used that can fix that
<StevenK> Cavemen certainly didn't invent eating.
* Mez growls
<Mez> I cant figure out where these darn errors are coming from
<Mez> anyone good at C++ and care to help me out
<siretart> Mez: it would be easier to help you if you could describe your problem better. consider reading esr's 'smart questions' howto
<Mez> siretart: give me a chance
<Mez> I'm pushing my bzr branch
<deadchip> hey guys
<deadchip> what's the latest glib verson in dapper?
<deadchip> just asking cause we raised the dependency for glib in our app to glib 2.10
<deadchip> and we want it to be buildable at least on dapper...
<crimsun> we have 2.10
<crimsun>  *** 2.10.0-0ubuntu3 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<deadchip> crimsun, ok
<deadchip> thanks :)
<crimsun> np
<phanatic> hi people
<Gloubiboulga> hey phanatic
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: today is the day ;)
<Gloubiboulga> yep, I know :)
<G0SUB> Gloubiboulga will you be at the meet?
<Gloubiboulga> G0SUB, no sorry...
<phanatic> bad news :(
<G0SUB> oops!
<Gloubiboulga> I have to leave at 12:00 UTC
<crimsun> d'oh, I need to grab alsa-utils_1.0.10-1ubuntu8.dsc and rerun my diff.
<G0SUB> I see
<minghua> G0SUB: I am just dropping by to have a look
<G0SUB> minghua oh, great
<minghua> G0SUB: I'll probably leave early to go to bed
<minghua> G0SUB: good luck
<G0SUB> minghua thanks a lot!
<siretart> ogra: thanks!
<ogra> :)
<minghua> Er... the CC meeting doesn't seem to be starting, I think I'll go to bed
<G0SUB> minghua heh, sweet dreams :)
<phanatic> minghua: good nicht then
<phanatic> s/nicht/night
<minghua> bye
<Yagisan> G'day All
<Hobbsee> hey Yagisan
<Yagisan> G'day Hobbsee
<Yagisan> what's up ?
<phanatic> hi Yagisan
* Yagisan has had a crap week :(
* Hobbsee is watchign the meeting, and looking vaguely at her computing assignment
<Yagisan> I sacked CSU this week
<Yagisan> Looking at enrolling at Central Queensland Uni instead
<Hobbsee> central queensland uni....havent heard of that one...
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: http://www.cqu.edu.au/
<Yagisan> They have a campus in Town Hall/Wynyard if I actually need to see someone face to face
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Hobbsee> that's in sydney though, isnt it?
<Yagisan> yes
<Hobbsee> thought so
<Yagisan> CSU had communication issues
<Yagisan> still have sent a receipt for money paid
<Yagisan> and not very approachable for the subjects
<Yagisan> ie ask question - mysteriously get acussed of plagarism - fail
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Hobbsee> great
<Yagisan> :(
<Yagisan> Hence, why I change.
<Yagisan> How is Mac Uni ? Going well ?
<Hobbsee> wow, you remembered?
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, it's fun :)
<Hobbsee> chem's a little boring, but the rest is ok
<Hobbsee> comp115 is interesting
<Hobbsee> and the constructions still going crazy - its supposed to be done by easter - yay!
<Yagisan> I tend to remember what people do - just not always their name or face, which can be embarrassing sometimes
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee doesnt show her pics to most people on here, so you wont have trouble remembering my face
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: just remember that i'm a chick - that should separate me from most people :P
* Yagisan reads. her ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Yagisan> nice. I never met many women when I did my IT training. Mostly guys in class.
<Hobbsee> yes, there arent many of us
<Yagisan> I suppose the guys still try to hit on you ? (It seemed almost routine in TAFE, it was like "a chick - I'm going over")
<Yagisan> or have they learned their lessons yet ?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, you know...some certainly do...
<Hobbsee> havent had it *that* much at uni, so far
<Hobbsee> but it's not uncommon for the guys at work to hit on me, etc
<Hobbsee> hopefully they've learned their lesson
<StevenK> Heh. There's a girl in my Systems Programming 2 class.
* StevenK resists the urge to sound like a 16-year old.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: and how many times have you tried hitting on her, so far? :P
<StevenK> Hobbsee: None.
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<StevenK> Hobbsee: But only because I'm married. :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<G0SUB> hehe
<Hobbsee> well that's a good excuse
<Hobbsee> er, reason, i mean
<StevenK> It's not an excuse!
<Hobbsee> brain is dying tonight!
<StevenK> Exactly.
<Hobbsee> sorry, i really did mean reason
<StevenK> It's okay, I'm yanking your chain. ;-)
* Hobbsee should go to bed soon, clearly!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Yagisan> I have two reasons. 1) I'm very picky. 2) My wife will souvenir my testicles if I do.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<StevenK> Heh
<Yagisan> I'd rather not sound like tiny tim.
<StevenK> My wife would do that too. And then her friends would probably finish me off for hurting for.
<StevenK> s/ing for/ing her/
* Hobbsee nods with approval at the wives, and what they'd do
<Hobbsee> if that makes sense...which i'm sure it doesnt...
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Remind me never to piss you off.
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Yagisan> I doubt my wife would leave much of me left.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I saw that wicked gleam!
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<StevenK> Yagisan: A chalk outline? :-)
<Yagisan> Of course, then the regret would sink in. "Oh my god, I killed the pack horse, I mean my husband"
<Hobbsee> heh
<StevenK> Hahah
<StevenK> "Oh my god, I killed the chaffeuer, I mean my husband." -- my case
<Yagisan> of course my wife isn't quite that bad. But since her injury, she can even lift the kids up, so I do a lot of lifting etc for her
<StevenK> Yagisan: Understandable.
<StevenK> Yagisan: So she wouldn't kill you, but get you to perform hari-kari?
* StevenK tries to understand.
<Yagisan> The hospital realised yesterday what a fuck up they did. I need to take her everyday :(
<Yagisan> StevenK: no, seppuku
<StevenK> Only yesterday?
<Yagisan> yes, some 3 and a half months after they tore her in half
<StevenK> Seppuku is also known in English as hara-kiri
<StevenK> (Which is what I meant)
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: advice. Don't ever give birth at westmead public hospital.
<Hobbsee> eek
* StevenK rings MBF to thank them.
<Hobbsee> it's not really near me anywya, but yeah
<StevenK> I'm going to convince my wife for a private hospital.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Where in Sydney are you?
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: they *will forcibly discharge you without checking what is wrong*
<Hobbsee> StevenK: around pennant hills
<Hobbsee> so...north west...
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Heh, you're close to me.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: and you are where?
<StevenK> Blacktown
<Hobbsee> not really...but sorta
<Hobbsee> closer than a lot of others are!
<StevenK> My mother used to work in Pennant Hills, so I know my way around there.
<Yagisan> the local hospital could not take my wife :( no faculties available for a VBAC birth :(
<StevenK> (At the CBA)
* Yagisan needs to put kids to bed. brb
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Sydney is a big place, a 25 minute drive is supposed to be close. :-P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's me to uni distance :D
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Macquarie?
<StevenK> At a guess
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yes
<StevenK> Heh, yay me
<StevenK> My sister goes to Mq
<Hobbsee> what course?
<StevenK> Teaching, the poor girl
<Hobbsee> eep
* StevenK goes to see if the washing machine is finished.
<StevenK> You can tell Yagisan and I are well trained.
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Yagisan> re. Child 1 of 2 Complete
<Yagisan> :)
<StevenK> How does one force a child process to sleep() anyway ....
<StevenK> One of these days I am going to write my book: "Parenting the UNIX way."
<Hobbsee> a large brick, but that's not usually recommended :P
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Excuse me, I need to pick up my jaw.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> or let them stay up till they literally fall asleep?
<Hobbsee> that's what i usually do
<StevenK> Hobbsee: And the next thing I was going to come out with was, "If you get a signal, you reap your children", but the brick sounds far more brutal.
<Yagisan> it's hard. After a child process has been running for a certain period of time, typically 10-12 hours, signals tend to be ignored
<StevenK> Heh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<StevenK> They fall into D state?
* StevenK sighs.
<Hobbsee> ugh, i'm not sure how one goes about reaping a child, but i certainly dont like the way i misread that statement!
<Hobbsee> anyway, what's the D state?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: ps aux
<Yagisan> I then need to isolate the process, apply a signal 15 (teddy bear), and wait 5 minutes, before repeating as required
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<StevenK> Hobbsee: You see the S and R, S being Sleeping and R being Run, D is Dead/Disk
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<StevenK> Yagisan: Surely signal 10
* Hobbsee thinks that this must be a place full of geeks, to have jokes based in computer languages, rather than normal english :P
<Yagisan> meah - perhaps. I haven't been able to think straight in days
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I want a baby shirt that reads "child process"
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<StevenK> Yagisan: With 10 being USR1
* Yagisan looks at child process. Not sig 10 is being ignored
<Yagisan> *notes*
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Or two shirts. Both say "fork()" on the front, with the kiddo's saying "0" on the back, and mine saying "2563" on the back
<slomo> is someone with an pentium4/pentium-m running dapper here and has some time for debugging something? :)
<StevenK> slomo: yes and no
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: you may find the geek of your dreams here ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<StevenK> But I'm taken!
* StevenK runs away.
<StevenK> Far away.
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<siretart> StevenK: have you seen the linda patch sladen uploaded for fixing the mo issue?
* Hobbsee runs after StevenK  :P
<StevenK> siretart: Yes.
<StevenK> Eek
<StevenK> You haven't met my wife, have you? :-P
* Yagisan is reminded of the rogain hair treatment commercial
<StevenK> Muahaha
<Yagisan> run StevenK, run !
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> cant say that i have, no
<StevenK> Part of me is thinking, "Eh, could be fun." The other part is thinking "ohshitohshit, run"
* Hobbsee wouldnt do that anyway
<Hobbsee> StevenK: is safe
<StevenK> Heh
<dolson> dholbach isn't around? :(
<StevenK> dolson: I thought he was for a moment, I keep getting your two nicks confused.
<jsgotangco> dolson, dont worry i'll support you based on very cool pics heh
<dolson> heh
<StevenK> siretart: I have a plan; it's just waiting for some free time
<dolson> lol, thanks jsgotangco. I'm sure that the pics should seal the deal for the CC
<StevenK> Mainly, killing the .mo files from /usr/share/locale, and shipping them under /usr/share/linda
<siretart> ok. just wanted to make sure that you are aware of it
<StevenK> That will also fix the 4 or so bugs that got filed by people that keep using localepurge
<Hobbsee> anywya, night all
<Yagisan> completely off topic, but anyone here (other then me) run folding@home ?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Night!
<Yagisan> night Hobbsee
<StevenK> Yagisan: I fold the washing, is that the same thing?
<Yagisan> StevenK: no, but nice try
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Yagisan> teamubuntu could use some help
<StevenK> Ah.
<StevenK> seti@home like
<Yagisan> yes
<StevenK> My CPUs usually have better things to do.
<Yagisan> FYI the forum thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102313
<Yagisan> StevenK: occasionally my boxes actually are idle. esp the firewall - it gets bored
<Yagisan> this one might have some medical benefit though.
<StevenK> Yagisan: Most of my machines are non-i386
<StevenK> 4 are, out of 8
<Yagisan> ah, any amd64 ? (Sidenote, I'd like some non i386 boxes)
<StevenK> 4 i386, sparc64, alpha, parisc, amd64
<dolson> yay and all that
<StevenK> I could grab a ppc to add to my collection, except I don't know what to do with it, or where to keep it.
<dolson> thanks siretart, raphink, ogra, jsgotangco
<siretart> :)
<raphink> dolson: congrats
<Yagisan> StevenK: I participate because I have relatives that suffer from Alzheimer's Disease. Hopefully its useful.
<jsgotangco> cheers
<StevenK> Ah
<ogra> dolson, well deserved :)
<dolson> hope you're right :)
<ogra> judging your past work, i am ... :)
<phanatic> siretart, raphink, ogra: thanks for your support :)
<raphink> :)
<ogra> :)
<raphink> you deserve it
<phanatic> :)
<G0SUB> i hope somebody will cheer for me too! :)
<phanatic> now i have to rush for my maths lesson
<phanatic> :)
<G0SUB> jpatrick! where are you my friend?
<raphink> good luck with your maths phanatic
<phanatic> thx :)
<dolson> G0SUB: you should be fine on your own merits. :) I can't really vouch for you, being what I am, or I would
<G0SUB> dolson hehe ... let's hope :) you can at least cheer for this poor fellow :)
<dolson> Gimme a G! G! You got your G, you got your G! Gimme a zero!
<G0SUB> hehe
<dolson> G0000000000000 SUB!!
<G0SUB> dolson you are a c00l dude :)
<dolson> you don't know me that well, heh
<freeflying> wow , anyone will help me for MOTU ,hehe
<crimsun> freeflying: is that a question?
<freeflying> crimsun: ya
<freeflying> crimsun: hope can do more with you MOTUs
<crimsun> freeflying: certainly
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> crimsun: so I just wonder shat shall do , hehe
<dolson> congrats G0SUB. I told you :)
<dolson> dholbach is here!
<dholbach> hi dolson
<dolson> dholbach: I had hoped you would be at the CC meeting to vouch for me
<dolson> but you were offline
<dolson> and I didn't get in :(
<dolson> maybe next time
<dholbach> sorry, we were at lunch
<crimsun> dolson: what's holding you back?
<dolson> dholbach: just kidding, hahah! I am in :)
<crimsun> hah
<dholbach> hi crimsun and everybody else
<dolson> (I hope he has a sense of humor)
<G0SUB> dolson thanks!
<crimsun> hi daniel :)
* Yagisan drags self to bed. Night all
<crimsun> 'night Yagisan
<dolson> I think I'll go to bed too. It is after 9am, and I had about a half hour of sleep
<ArmeBosse> any motu for kvpnc and klibido ?
<ArmeBosse> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2117
<ArmeBosse> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2118
<ArmeBosse> logcpp too ;) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2066
<nomed> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> nomed: pong
<nomed> dholbach, do u think it will be possible to have tango icons in main ?
<crimsun> ...there are already.
<nomed> since ?
<nomed> :/
<crimsun> Mon, 10 Oct 2005 20:24:47 +0200
<crimsun> that is, zcat /usr/share/doc/tango-icon-theme/changelog.Debian.gz|tail -2 |awk -F'>' '{ print $2 }'
<dholbach> nomed: we're already having an icon discussion over here, and we're going to use the tango icon set in an altered way - I think we don't need the same set of icons in main "twice"
<crimsun> oh, I completely misparsed that, way to go me
<dholbach> we already tried to make the amount of packages in main smaller, as 'main' means 'supported by canonical' and it means '3 years of fixes for the desktop'
<dholbach> so there are always more things than "it'd be nice to have it" to consider :/
<nomed> dholbach, why not Inherit=Tango in ubuntu icons ?
<nomed> dholbach, i understand ...
<nomed> it 's because we'll discuss about xubuntu icons this evening
<nomed> and my idea was to Inherit=Tango in xubuntu-icon-theme
<dholbach> nomed: we're already having an icon discussion over here, and we're going to use the tango icon set in an altered way - I think we don't need the same set of icons in main "twice"
<dholbach> we already tried to make the amount of packages in main smaller, as 'main' means 'supported by canonical' and it means '3 years of fixes for the desktop'
<dholbach> so there are always more things than "it'd be nice to have it" to consider :/
<nomed> ok
<ogra> note also that we already make huge concessions for xubuntu ...
<ogra> i wasnt eager to keep xscreensaver in main ...
<nomed> ogra, yes i understand
<ogra> (only one example )
<ogra> we once had a policy to not duplicate apps in main ...
<ogra> buut i understand why xubuntu doesnt want gnome-screensaver
<Mithrandir> xscreensaver is a fair bit more mature than g-ss, IMO
<ogra> power management will be a problem with it now
<ogra> and i dont agree that its more mature if i look at integration
<ogra> i neither agree about the implementation ....
<ogra> but xss is more feature complete, thats for sure ...
<ogra> (as you would expect for a >20year old software)
<Mithrandir> xss doesn't lock my screen every five minute when resuming, for instance. :-P
<ogra> Mithrandir, thats a g-p-m bug
<ogra> it needs to talk to g-s-s to determine activity
<ogra> else it will call dpms off ...
<Mithrandir> strange that it happens without g-p-m running, then?
<Mithrandir> it's not dpms, it's _locking_ the screen.  The screen is definitively on.
<ogra> hmm, i wonder whats so special bout your install then ... i dont see it anywhere and have no further bugs about it ... the only thing that comes up moore often is g-p-m using dpms while it shouldnt
<Mithrandir> it's just half of dbus dying on suspend and resume and apps not coping.
<ogra> but why is dbus dying ?
<Mithrandir> just a bunch of the apps.
<Mithrandir> no idea why
<Mithrandir> it's not relevant, really.  g-ss should cope with g-p-m going away.
<ogra> ah, so its not g-s-s alone
<ogra> yup, i agree ...
<Mithrandir> I haven't debugged it, but that's my guess, yes.
<ogra> my probblem is really the big discrepancy in respondability between the two upstreams ... hughsie is really fast with his fixes to g-p-m .... g-s-s upstream bugs get rejected first, then discussed on the list etc etc ...
<freeflying> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/log4cpp-0602262010/log4cpp-0.3.4b/debian/liblog4cpp3-dev.install
<freeflying> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/log4cpp-0602262010/log4cpp-0.3.4b/debian/liblog4cpp3-dev.dirs
<freeflying> ogra: hi
<freeflying> why these two file's content are not the same  ?
<raphink> freeflying: well dirs contain the dirs to be created for the package, and install where to install the files in the system
<raphink> freeflying: you were telling me about the .files though
<freeflying> raphink: ya, my fault
<freeflying> raphink: but why dose he use .install and .files in one package ?
<raphink> can you give the url to the .files please?
<freeflying> raphink: I mean in the same package , why some binary use .install and others use .files ?
<raphink> ah?
<raphink> doesn't matter
<raphink> it's better to use the same standards for homogeneity
<raphink> imo
<ArmeBosse> freeflying: cleanup mistake, files isn't needed anymor
<ArmeBosse> files was probably used in 0.2.8
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: this is package already in debain ?
<ArmeBosse> yes
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: so you sync or merge it ?
<ArmeBosse> merge
<ArmeBosse> why ?
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: how about use merge from debian in your changelog ?
<ArmeBosse> instead of : Initial Ubuntu release based on Debian package
<ArmeBosse> sync is applicable too in this case ?
<ogra> ubuntu already has liblog4cpp ...
<ogra> (so it cant be "Initial Ubuntu release")
<ArmeBosse> yep right
<freeflying> Amaranth: in kvpnc, why do you use kvpnc.links ?
<Amaranth> what?
<ArmeBosse> better ? : Sync with debian package
<ArmeBosse> freeflying: cdbs do it ?
<Amaranth> i haven't touched kvpnc
<ogra> and its a cxx transition i bet
<ArmeBosse> Amaranth: ArmeBosse ;)
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: sure cdbs can do it in your rules
<ogra> Amaranth, but why ? its always been there ... you *could* have touched it already :P
<freeflying> Amaranth: sorrry ?
<ArmeBosse> heh
<Amaranth> ogra: it starts with a k :P
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> :)
<freeflying> ogra: we'd advocate edubuntu in china, but firstly you'd help me on packageing  :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> :)
<freeflying> ogra: don't just laugh  :)
<ArmeBosse> raphink: i need libtool in build-dep because i use it in rules
<raphink> ah ok ArmeBosse then good
<ArmeBosse> i need to update changelog ..
<ogra> freeflying, i'm not laughing about you, it was the  sound of happiness about edubuntu promotion coming out of my mounth :)
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: in klibido , only one binary package , why use a dirs
<freeflying> ogra:  hehe
<freeflying> ogra: but you'd solve the chinese fonts problem , anyway
<ogra> i currently have space problems due to the chinese fonts ...
<ogra> your two new packages are twice as big as the old four packages that were there
<freeflying> ogra: how about give u new one
<ogra> (which makes +1MB .... i only have 400k on the CD)
<ArmeBosse> freeflying: see changelog ;) Converted to cdbs :) and i'm new user of cdbs
<ArmeBosse> freeflying: i must drop dirs file ?
<ogra> ArmeBosse, you took an existing debian package and changed the packaging system ?
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: only one binary package at all
<ArmeBosse> ogra: in debian and current ubuntu universe there's 0.2.4.1 and use debhelper
<ArmeBosse> ogra: can't be done ?
<ogra> ArmeBosse, yes, but its considered *very evil* to just channge someone else package completely ...
<ogra> ArmeBosse, what doe the debina maintainer say about it ...
<ogra> *debian
<freeflying> ogra: but if the maintainer agree on , then can he do like yhis
<ArmeBosse> ogra: ok, i'm not evil :) i can revert to debhelper
<freeflying> s/yhis/this
<ArmeBosse> ogra: i didn't asked debian maintainer ...
<ogra> freeflying, sure, but its still a lot of work we have to carry around
<ogra> ArmeBosse, what was wrong with the debhelper packaging ?
<ArmeBosse> nothing special :) i'm playing with cdbs ATM ...
<freeflying> ArmeBosse: imo, you'd remove the dir in debian dir
* ogra thinks cdbs is useless apart from mass packaging where it can speed up things ...
<ogra> you should in any case understand debhelper to its deepst first ...
<ArmeBosse> i need to learn cdbs for some team maintainance related work, so i started on real package
<ArmeBosse> ogra: i already know debhelper, my previous packages were with it
<ogra> ArmeBosse, fine then
<ArmeBosse> ogra: it's not a problem to revert klibido to debhelper :)
* raphink likes cdbs very much but agrees that's it's good to know debhelper, too
<raphink> I prefer cdbs though
<raphink> it's easier to review and maintain
<ogra> but dont take existing packages and change their packaging system we'll have to carry around the difference forever
<freeflying> cdbs saves time and work for us
<ArmeBosse> maintainance team = kde packaging related stuff ;)
<raphink> ogra: sure
<ogra> raphink, tons of useless overhad cdbs is ...
<ogra> freeflying, but it doesnt give you any insight how to do packaging right
<freeflying> ogra: ya
<ogra> freeflying, i wouldnt approve any motu who doesnt know debhelper at all ...
<ArmeBosse> ogra: can you please add this comment on the package, there's 3 package in review in the same time ... i need a track ;)
<siretart> freeflying: cdbs can also cause major headaches in more complicated packages
<ogra> ArmeBosse, i dont even have an account :)
<ArmeBosse> heh
<freeflying> siretart: but in simple stuff, it woks quickly at all :)
<siretart> right
<freeflying> ogra: I do hope you can solve the chinese fonts problem in dapper  :)
<ArmeBosse> raphink: log4cpp changelog updated
<ArmeBosse> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2120
<Amaranth> gnome bug 313268
<Ubugtu> gnome bug 313268 in gobject "Introspection namespace->file mapping, use gmodule instead of dlopen, etc.." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313268
<Amaranth> neat
<siretart> howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hellas siretart
<chillywilly> why does /proc/cpuinfo show my amd athon64 3400+ w/ a clock speed of only 1GHz?
<chillywilly> in dapper
<chillywilly> kernel 2.6.15-17-amd64-k8
<chillywilly> cpu MHz         : 999.917
<siretart> dholbach: could you please have a look at the the seahorse uvf request? I prepared a package which works for me and I'd like to upload it
<chillywilly> I don't think that is correct
<dholbach> siretart: 0.9.0?
<siretart> chillywilly: because powernowd scales your processor down to 1ghz. this is cool and quiet
<siretart> dholbach: no, 0.8.1
<dholbach> siretart: what about 0.9?
<siretart> I attached both diffstats, also for 0.9
<dholbach> righto
<siretart> dholbach: slomo and I have agreed that we will prepare test packages for public testing first. the new features look interesting, but they are quite invasive
<dholbach> i see
<ogra> chillywilly, sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-$(uname -r) && apt-get source -b ... then wait 5 min and cat /proc/cpuinfo .... see, it helps :)
<siretart> but 0.8.1 seems pretty safe and fixes most (if not all) problems in seahorse/dapper
<chillywilly> ogra: what is that exactly doing? building a new kernel?
<ogra> heh, yes
<ogra> giving your CPU some work to do ...
<chillywilly> ic
<ogra> powernowd scales the cpu speed dynamically according to the load
<chillywilly> so it dynamically scales it
<siretart> you may also start up some bigger applications like openoffice or something
<siretart> chillywilly: yes, see the manpage
<chillywilly> nifty
<phanatic> hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<phanatic> Seveas: i'd like to ask you to put me on the "wanna-cloak" list :)
<Seveas> sure
<phanatic> thanks
<Seveas> what was your real name again?
<LaserJock> netzmeister: Gueten Morgen
<phanatic> Seveas: Szilveszter Farkas
<Seveas> ok, you're on the list
<netzmeister> LaserJock:  no, its not morning..
<netzmeister> ;-)
<netzmeister> we've half past six ;-)
<LaserJock> it is here though ;-)
<toma> can someone close the revu request at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1930 ? It can be removed, because it will be synced from debian now that the uvf exception is confirmed. I dont have a login to do it myself.
<phanatic> hi G0SUB
<G0SUB> phanatic :)
<phanatic> i just want to congrat :)
<phanatic> couldn't be there
<phanatic> but i saw you did it :)
<G0SUB> LaserJock thanks a lot for the testimonial ... helped a lot!
<G0SUB> phanatic heh, thanks!
<phanatic> raphink: sent you a mail
<LaserJock> G0SUB: I read the irc log this morning, good work :-)
<G0SUB> LaserJock I am indebted to you ...
* G0SUB declares himself as LaserJock's slave for the rest of his life
<G0SUB> LaserJock I will get to MOTU-Science as soon as I get some time ...
<LaserJock> lol, just what I need, another slave to do my bidding ;-)
<G0SUB> haha
<LaserJock> G0SUB: do you have some background with scientific apps for linux?
<G0SUB> LaserJock I don't understand
<LaserJock> G0SUB: I'm interested in getting lists of scientific apps that are in Ubuntu
<G0SUB> aah, that I can do ...
<LaserJock> G0SUB: I have lists made up of the math, science, and tex sections but many apps are in other sections of the repo
<G0SUB> i see
<LaserJock> G0SUB: we need to get a list of those others
<G0SUB> fine ... I will do an audit
<LaserJock> G0SUB: that would be very helpful to me
<G0SUB> I will do it
<LaserJock> great, thanks
<G0SUB> LaserJock any idea if there is a comprehensive list of packages in universe?
<phanatic> G0SUB: apt-cache maybe? ;)
<G0SUB> haha
<phanatic> G0SUB: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a nicer interface...
<LaserJock> yeah, it won't be terribly trivial but once it is done we can subscribe to all those packages in Malone and track Debian and Ubuntu versions
<G0SUB> fine ...
<Xoritor> ok... so i have to apply some patches to something... again
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> these are external patches, and in order to distribute the pristine sources as well as the patches how can i apply them et.al.
<ArmeBosse> raphink: log4cpp, klibido and kvpnc updated
<LaserJock> Xoritor: how do you mean?
<Xoritor> LaserJock, i want to apply the snortsam patches to snort (already rebuilding it to include prelude support)
<Xoritor> including prelude support does not require patches (its part of snort)
<LaserJock> Xoritor: ok
<Xoritor> but snortsam requres patches
<Xoritor> as it adds some things
<Xoritor> not any requirements for building but some targets and what not
<Xoritor> so i want to be able to give the pristine source (as the manual says to do)
<Xoritor> and provide the snortsam patches (for those that want to build it themselves)
<Xoritor> and so that I can give the changes upstream to the snort maintainer
<Xoritor> once i have it all worked out
<LaserJock> Xoritor: does it already use a patch system such as dpatch?
<Xoritor> no it does its own thing
<Xoritor> it has a patchsnort.sh that it uses
<Xoritor> http://www.snortsam.net/
<Xoritor> err...
<Xoritor> http://www.snortsam.net/download.html
<Xoritor> thats got the patch instructions on it...
<Xoritor> ie... run sh patchsnort.sh snort-2.4.3
<Xoritor> or whatever
<Xoritor> then it does applies some patches and does alot of seds
<Xoritor> s/does applies/applies/
<LaserJock> so I guess you would want to replicate that with your patches
<Xoritor> well what i was wanting to do is make sure i distribute a pristine source tree
<Xoritor> is there a way to apply patches when building it?
<Xoritor> how should paches be distributed?
<Xoritor> external?
<Xoritor> in the source tree?
<Xoritor> should i just pre-patch it and name it snort-snortsam-2.4.3
<Xoritor> or
<Xoritor> ?
<Xoritor> there are lots of things that COULD be done... im asking what the logical and acceptible practice is
<LaserJock> well, I usually use dpatch to do that but if they aren't using it to start with ...
<LaserJock> Xoritor: I suppose you could always email the maintainer and ask them for their preference
<Xoritor> thats a good idea
<Xoritor> i thought maybe there was a general concensus
<Xoritor> ie... a "this is how everyone does it" type of thing
<LaserJock> lol, consensus among Debian/Ubuntu devs?
<Xoritor> better to ask and look stupid then get smarted than to blindly do and piss everyone off and have to re-do it
<Xoritor> ;-)
<Xoritor> heeh
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> well... i notice snort, prelude, etc... are not built for ubuntu really at all
<Xoritor> they are built for debain
<Xoritor> and they have some "issues" when going to dapper
<LaserJock> that is why I said Debian/Ubuntu ;-)
<Xoritor> hehe
<mat|l> hi there, is anyone taking care of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/straw/+bug/33956 ? it's confirmed, so it probably only needs to be built/uploaded
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33956 in straw "UVF exception request (0.25.1 -> 0.26)" [Normal,Needs info] 
<phanatic> hi rraphink :)
<herzi_x41> can any1 tell me how to add diversions to a package? neither google nor ubuntu wiki do help me much (if i only knew a small package that uses diversions)
<LaserJock> herzi_x41: what doo  you mean by diversions exactly?
<herzi> when a file wants to override a file from another package
<LaserJock> have you tried the Debian Policy manual?
<herzi> i found a link to the "debian packaging guide" but that doesn't exist anymore
<LaserJock> http://www.debian.org/devel/ has several packaging related docs
<LaserJock> but in general I don't think it is ok to have files that override files from another package
<herzi> i found it, thanks
<herzi> oh it is better than overwriting files locally
<LaserJock> mat|l: have you got an answer yet?
<mat|l> LaserJock: about what? ontv ? no
<LaserJock> "hi there, is anyone taking care of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/straw/+bug/33956 ? it's confirmed, so it probably only needs to be built/uploaded"
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33956 in straw "UVF exception request (0.25.1 -> 0.26)" [Normal,Needs info] 
<herzi> LaserJock: e.g. i have a very new i810 driver on my notebook, i need to overwrite i810_drv.so from xserver-xorg-driver-i810 libshadow.so from xserver-xorg-code and i915_dri.so from libgl1-mesa-dri so I can update my system and everything will still work well and quickly
<mat|l> LaserJock: nothing yet :)
<LaserJock> mat|l: I think Daniel Holbach (dholbach) will take care of it. He handles the UVF exceptions primarily.
<mat|l> ok, I was just asking here because there hasn't been any activity on that bug for the last few days
<mat|l> and I had some free time to test the new version since I'm a ontv lover :)
<LaserJock> you sure you got the right bug?
<mat|l> eerr, actually I didn't
<mat|l> good catch :)
<mat|l> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ontv/+bug/33441
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33441 in ontv "UVF exception 1.6.2 -> 1.8.6" [Normal,Confirmed] 
<mat|l> this is the one I was talking about, sorry about the confusion
<mat|l> I'd love to see a new straw too but that's a different thing :)
<LaserJock> mat|l: no problem, I think it should be in the pipeline. We are waiting for a lot of stuff to get through the queues right now
<mat|l> ok
<LaserJock> mat|l: if Daniel and Reinhard are on it then it'll get done :-)
<LaserJock> hi minghua and marcin`
<minghua> good afternoon LaserJock
<G0SUB> minghua :)
<minghua> hi G0SUB, how did the CC meeting went?
<G0SUB> minghua awesome ... I passed! so did my LoCo Team
<minghua> G0SUB: glad to hear that, congrats!
* G0SUB bows down
<LaserJock> yeah, so the Indian and Chinese LoCo teams did pretty well at the CC meeting (from looking at the irc logs)
<G0SUB> minghua why does the debian NM process take so long? can't we make it a bit more faster?
<G0SUB> LaserJock heh, we did
<minghua> G0SUB: the Debian NM is actually equivalent to Ubuntu member + developer, so you can imagine the requirement is higher
<G0SUB> minghua requirement is okay ... but the AM appointment itself takes a long time
<minghua> G0SUB: and in Debian there is this legal issue, i.e., you need to be able to tell what software is free, besides the technical skills
<G0SUB> minghua i am aware of that ...
<minghua> G0SUB: I believe it's equally hard to get the core-dev status in ubuntu
<G0SUB> in Ubuntu you can become a member one day and a MOTU the next day
<minghua> and Debian people don't have as much time as Ubuntu people for evaluating new members, I suppose
<G0SUB> possible
<LaserJock> G0SUB: also since our development is faster, you get to see a broader range of issues faster
<G0SUB> LaserJock I agree
<LaserJock> but when you consider that in essence a DD is roughly equal to a core dev the time isn't that different
<G0SUB> LaserJock but you have to realise that the DD process itself is much shorter than the time taken in appointing sombody to do the checking, etc.
<G0SUB> for example, I have applied a month back ... and I have an advocate ... still no AM appointed
<G0SUB> if an AM was appointed within a week, then I would have gone through at least half the process
<LaserJock> well, you have to realize there are ~1000 DDs and aout ~50 Ubuntu devs so it is easier in Ubuntu because of the smaller numbers
<G0SUB> again, that's also possible
<G0SUB> but many DDs are also in a dormant state or are MIA
<LaserJock> I agree that it would be nice if some of the "paperwork" type issues in the DD process went faster, although I haven't done it myself so I don't know for sure
<G0SUB> so the number of active DDs would be far less
<G0SUB> just look at this list https://nm.debian.org/nmlist.php
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> okay, people feel free to peg me with package requests for Next Week
<Kyral> I'll be bored :D
<G0SUB> heh
<Kyral> I already have Kerry on my list
<Kyral> I'm thinking of combining a bunch of Konqueror Service Menus from KDE-Apps into one big package
<G0SUB> btw, do Ubuntu members get shell accounts like people.ubuntu.com/~username ?
<Kyral> I dunno
<G0SUB> ok
<Kyral> Dangit, I should talk to Riddell about if I'm allowed to put things in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-profile/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<LaserJock> G0SUB: no they don't.
<G0SUB> LaserJock I have seen some people .... or are they MOTUs?
<LaserJock> G0SUB: I think those might be either Canonical employees or core devs
<LaserJock> MOTUs don't either I don't think
<G0SUB> LaserJock core-devs ... Seveas told me
<LaserJock> G0SUB: then you'll have to work on that ;-)
<G0SUB> LaserJock I will :)
<LaserJock> hi crimsun
<Xoritor> yay
<Xoritor> yay
<Xoritor> yay
<Xoritor> hip hip hooray!
<Xoritor> sorry
<Xoritor> i like it when things work
<Xoritor> LaserJock, thanks for all of your help... i have learned a lot
<crimsun> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> Xoritor: well, I don't know that I helped all that much
<Xoritor> LaserJock, you and azeem really did help me more than you know
<Xoritor> LaserJock, lots of logic things and small tips, pointers to docs... an encouraging word... etc
<Xoritor> let me say that the snort package is not for the faint of heart ;-)
<Xoritor> heh
<Xoritor> but i have never been faint of heart
<LaserJock> Xoritor: well, I'm glad I could help
<Xoritor> and tonight i will be doing my first 100% complete from scratch not existing anywhere that i have found package
<Xoritor> heh
<LaserJock> Xoritor: cool
<Xoritor> ever played with snortsam?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-05
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I had a zope question for you
<LaserJock> ajmitch: about schooltool and schoolbell
<LaserJock> but it seems they are sort of not in the best shape
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> and Fujitsu explained it well for you
<LaserJock> I was trying to fix something
<LaserJock> and found out the newer versions were FTBFS because of zope deps
<LaserJock> seems a shame for Main packages
<ajmitch> which are there for a reason, since zope 3 isn't a completely stable API
<ajmitch> it's a shame that we have shipped school* in previous releases, and they'll be broken in feisty
<LaserJock> so we cease to be able to fix schooltool and schoolbell
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure how broken they are, I just know we can't rebuild them
<ajmitch> fairly broken, I heard
* ajmitch hasn't heard any news about when a new upstream version compatible with zope 3.3 will be released
<ajmitch> that's the problme with developing on early revisions of APIs while the platform is still changing
<nixternal> ajmitch: Microsoft would disagree with that last statement :)
* ajmitch doesn't really care about them
<nixternal> ahh, I get it, closet vista'er ;p
<ajmitch> real helpful
<nixternal> hehe
<jdong> nixternal: is there a way to delete or overwrite wiki attachments??
<nixternal> jdong: in the drop down, you can select Attachments
<nixternal> once you are there you can del the attachment, or just upload a new one with the same name
* ajmitch wonders about these people blogging about some free software 'community'
<jdong> nixternal: you obviously have more buttons than me
<jdong> nixternal: I don't have a del link, and uploading a new one with same name spits an error
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> jdong: which page?
<jdong> nixternal: iPodVideoEncoding
<jdong> nixternal: I need to replace pypodconv with a newer version
<nixternal> alrighty, let me look at the page
<jdong> You are not allowed to delete attachments on this page.
<jdong> haha, trying to hack the URL :PO
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> jdong: you are right, you can't delete
<jdong> nixternal: lol, then remove the attachement, please :)
<jdong> I'll host the file elsewhere
<nixternal> I can't even remove it, this is silly
<jdong> LOL
<nixternal> let me try a silly trick
<jdong> that's hilarious
<jdong> &do=del?
<jdong> tried that :D
<nixternal> You are not allowed to delete attachments on this page.
<nixternal> silly trick
<nixternal> hahaha ya
<nixternal> OK, this is seriously stupid
<LaserJock> ajmitch: people blog about that? :-)
<LaserJock> oh geeze, that weirdo from ChiTown is at it again ;-)
<ajmitch> apparantly
* ajmitch wonders where this mythical community is some days :)
* LaserJock tries to get qemu/kqemu going
* ajmitch tries to stay awake
<crimsun> RE: jono's email: getting people isn't going to help if we don't train them.
<ajmitch> which email was this, crimsun ?
<ajmitch> ah I see it now
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-March/001346.html
<LaserJock> crimsun: I agree
<LaserJock> having people flailing around doesn't really help a lot of the time
<ajmitch> we've often had a number of people wanting to help in some way
<LaserJock> we probably scare quite a few off
<crimsun> the rather significant time investment shouldn't be seen as a crutch, though. There should be a way to turn it into a point of pride.
<ajmitch> I see he wants to help define direction
<ajmitch> but in what way?
<LaserJock> well, I think he's wanting discussion
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, LaserJock: (re SchoolTool) There are no release plans at this time. There is unlikely to be a release for at least another year or so at least. I'd recommend demotion or removal.
<LaserJock> uggg
<LaserJock> people will certainly complain
<ajmitch> but nothing can be done
<bddebian> What'd I miss now?
<ajmitch> you've been promoted as head MOTU
<bddebian> hahahahaha
<bddebian> Now, seriously
<Fujitsu> Anybody know if/how dual-head works on i810-modesetting at the moment?
<jdong> sounds sexy.
* RAOF groans
<jdong> lol
* jdong bets RAOF wants dual-head
* RAOF is Tasmanian, so is automatically dual-head :P
<crimsun> Fujitsu: a rebuild of Debian experimental's source package against Ubuntu Feisty's current archive works.
<crimsun> it should be synced this week as the driver build portion of the X.Org 7.2 transition.
<Fujitsu> Which source package? i810-modesetting?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> I've been providing a package (built against the older xorg-server) on tiber
<Fujitsu> That's the one I've got.
<crimsun> how does it fare on your hardware?
<Fujitsu> If I rebuild it, won't I still need a new xrandr to do the magic?
<crimsun> well, the magic needs xorg-server to be recompiled with the newer xrandr support enabled
<Fujitsu> Ah, I presumed it was already.
<Fujitsu> Thanks for the clarification.
<crimsun> np
<Fujitsu> Is changelogs.ubuntu.com inaccessible for anybody else?
<ajmitch> given that people.u.c is also inaccessible, I'd say there could be some issues
<Fujitsu> I'd say so.
<nixternal> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<nixternal> how do I go about fixing that error?
<nixternal> I have just noticed this one pop up recently
<RAOF> nixternal: You want to check out the DebianMaintainerField spec.
<nixternal> thanks RAOF 
<RAOF> Basically, you need to use an Ubuntu associated address for the maintainer field if you make changes.
<RAOF> The wiki page suggests a default (something like motu@ubuntu.com, but that's not it) if you don't have, or don't want to use, your own @ubuntu address.
<nixternal> OK, fixed that, thanks again RAOF!
<nixternal> outdated-autotools-helper-file config.guess 2003-01-10
<RAOF> NP.
<theCore> yay!
<theCore> fixed a bug in Compiz
<RAOF> Huzzah.
<RAOF> Want to fix compiz-extra FTBFS?  If not, I'll do it as soon as I get internet at home again :)
<theCore> well in fact, no. I fixed a bug in the `desktop-effect'
<RAOF> Well, that's also good.
<RAOF> The "desktops on cube" button not working?
<theCore> yeah
<RAOF> Thus droping the desktop-effects bug count to 3, I think.
<RAOF> Of which, at least a couple are wishlist.
<theCore> but ouch, my head hurt now. Coding in C is painful  
<RAOF> Why is desktop-effects coded in C?
<theCore> yes
<RAOF> Surely you could *rewrite* it in Python in the same time it would take to fix a single bug?
<RAOF> Owch.
<RAOF> Maybe Gnome should have a "Configuration capplets may not be written in C" policy :)
<theCore> lol, but I don't think a Python version would be really better or worth the effort  
<RAOF> Well, no.
<theCore> well, it's Red Hat who wrote it
<RAOF> But it's such a trivial program.  Why would you even consider using C for something as simple?
* RAOF marvels at the strange attraction of C
<theCore> because it's fun?
<RAOF> ...until you try to fix the bugs in it? :P
<RAOF> Anyway, kudos.
<theCore> well, the bug wasn't hard to fix
<RAOF> Except that it was in C?
<RAOF> :)
<theCore> yeah
<theCore> and the overuse of * -> and .
<RAOF> Ah, in the days before managed memory...
<Fujitsu> theCore: Wasn't that bug filed like 2 hours ago?
<theCore> Fujitsu: I don't know
<Fujitsu> Filed 1 hour 40 minutes ago... Nice quick fix :)
<theCore> bug #?
<Fujitsu> bug #89786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89786 in desktop-effects "Desktop-effect does not enable cube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89786
<theCore> yes, that's the one. I think
<LaserJock> RAOF: some people still like those "good old days"
<ajmitch> back in my day, we didn't have these fancy things
<Fujitsu> Good old i386 assembly.
<LaserJock> I seem to be going back in time :/
<ajmitch> flat memory model! luxury!
<RAOF> Yeah, there's something pleasantly macho about C programming sometimes.
<LaserJock> sometimes the speed is worth it
<RAOF> Plus, you get to do some cool stuff.
<LaserJock> most of the coding in my field is Fortran still
<RAOF> Aaah, the good *ooooold* days.
<LaserJock> one of my profs even does this new fangled Fortran90 stuff
<LaserJock> but we like the old school Fortran better ;-)
<RAOF> :)
<LaserJock> now I tend to use python wrappers for the fortran and C stuff
<theCore> what I hate of C is that it is hard to see the flow of the data
<RAOF> That's because data doesn't flow in C.  Functions just touch it in strange and inappropriate ways :)
<theCore> I also hate all the side-effects of assignment
<Fujitsu> Dad uses Fortran for a fair bit of stuff.... Mostly Fortran77, I think.
<theCore> eh, Fortran 
<theCore> at least, it isfast
<LaserJock> yeah, I was just working on some numerical solutions to differential equations
<LaserJock> to fit some kinetic models of my laser blasting some molecules ;-)
<LaserJock> all Fortran, even the plotting
<theCore> that's cool
<theCore> at least, to hear about :)
* robitaille also spend his days coding in Fortran...
<robitaille> but I don't blasts molecules
<Fujitsu> robitaille, what do you do with it?
<robitaille> I work on large-scale climate models    http://www.cccma.ec.gc.ca/
<LaserJock> ohh, nifty
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<robitaille> it's all Fortran.  Mostly fortran 77...a bit  of fortran 90
<theCore> I wonder if Fortress will get popular in the scientific community ...
<Fujitsu> Meteorology is what my father does, though it's mostly processing of satellite data.
<theCore> it is Sun answer to Fortran, and it's GPLed!
<Fujitsu> Sun does seem to be doing the whole GPL thing a lot lately.
<theCore> Sun is really trying to appeal the free software community 
<robitaille> never heard on Fortress.    We mostly work on IBM Aix supercomputers, and they provide are generally pretty good.
<theCore> Java, Solaris, Fortress ...
<LaserJock> I honestly don't know if Fortress would catch on
<LaserJock> I'm hoping for python to take over Fortran ;-)
<theCore> hehe
<LaserJock> that's what I use now
<LaserJock> scipy/matplotlib
<theCore> robitaille: http://fortress.sunsource.net/
<RAOF> Sounds good.
<theCore> oh, I was wrong
<theCore> it uses the BSD license
<robitaille> theCore:  thanks.  
<theCore> Sun is certainly not kidding with this language. Guy Steele Jr. is on it
<theCore> robitaille: you may want to look at the research page too : http://research.sun.com/projects/plrg/
<robitaille> theCore:  the thing is...our main app have 100,000 lines of code, and some of it is decade old.  I don't see us ever switching away from Fortran.  Scientists are quite conservative :)
<theCore> "Fortress `loops' are parallel by default" -- crazy!
<theCore> robitaille: yeah, I know. I think they are targeting people who builds new applications
<LaserJock> robitaille: I totally know what you mean
<LaserJock> robitaille: our data acquisition program is C and must be 10-15 years old
<LaserJock> we just keep modifying it as needed
<robitaille> I always laugh when I see some code we use and  the earliest date in the comments go back to the early 1980s.
<theCore> the really crazy thing about Fortress is they use mathematical notation with Unicode for expressing programs  
<LaserJock> robitaille: wow, yours has comments?!? :-)
<theCore> (lol)
<robitaille> Well...the name of the first author, and a 3-4 words description.  We are generally pretty bad at comments.
<ajmitch> back in LaserJock's day they didn't even have variables, let alone comments!
<LaserJock> mine has probably a few thousand lines of code and basically no comments
<LaserJock> every time we get a new oscilloscope we have to rewrite it
<LaserJock> and it requires a 2.4 kernel
<theCore> oh, I see the fun
<ajmitch> ugh, there's a MOTU meeting this week, isn't there?
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> we should invite Jono
<robitaille> ajmitch: I can quietly delete it from the Fridge if you don't want it to occur :)  
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: read motu ML.  just did
<Hobbsee> robitaille: *grin*
* ajmitch might show up for some of the meeting
<Fujitsu> What time is it?
<ajmitch> 7am on the 7th for you
<LaserJock> decent time :-)
* ajmitch will be at work sometime around then
* Fujitsu will be eating breakfast then.
* StevenK will probably be sleeping.
<LaserJock> man
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> you AU/NZ have no "take one for the team" attitude ;-)
<Fujitsu> ?
<LaserJock> the comments ^^
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<theCore> Bug #89786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89786 in desktop-effects "Desktop-effect does not enable cube" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89786
<theCore> I added the patch
<Fujitsu> desktop-effects | 0.7.1-0ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Packages
<theCore> should I send the bug upstream?
<Fujitsu> Note the main, theCore.
<Fujitsu> That is a possibility, yes.
<Fujitsu> Probably the best idea.
<theCore> I wonder where is upstream though...
<theCore> Red Had?
<theCore> Red Hat*
<theCore> or GNOME?
<Fujitsu> Upstream Author: Fedora Project
<Fujitsu> (from debian/copyright)
<Fujitsu> Best to look in their BTS, I would guess.
<jdong> it's Fedora's applet :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: of course we do
<ajmitch> LaserJock: we delegate it out to someone like Hobbsee 
<LaserJock> lol
* LaserJock has got nobody :(
<Fujitsu> ...who then delegates it to her minions.
* ajmitch doesn't need to be at the meeting anyway
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: rubbish.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: *exactly*
* Hobbsee delegates to Fujitsu 
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: rubbish?
* Fujitsu begrudgingly takes whatever task was delegated to him. You just can't argue with Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you dont need to delegate to me
<ajmitch> oh I do
<ajmitch> I'll be at work, maybe in a meeting at that time
<ajmitch> bye hobbsee...
<jdong> heh, ironpython... how amusing
* jdong has succeeded in turning a python lib into a .NET assembly
<jdong> too bad it has several embedded os.system() calls that don't work in ipy.... :(
* jdong goes in with sed and re-maps to Mono.Posix
<jdong> theCore: btw, I'm more than completely confident that Fedora desktop-effects does not suffer from our cube bug
<theCore> jdong: hmm, then should we add it as a debian patch ?
<jdong> theCore: yeah, I'd say so
<jdong> theCore: I used rawhide the other day ,and desktop effects activated as advertised....
<jdong> so it must be something about our Compiz's default config?
<theCore> maybe 
<jdong> thanks for looking into that :)
<theCore> I could do the debian patch, but I am not sure if I fixed the bug "the right way" 
<theCore> my patch make desktop-effects changes the number of workspace to one when Compiz is enabled 
<jdong> theCore: you mean when cube is checked, right?
<theCore> no, also when it's unchecked
<jdong> but theCore , that's correct behavior IMO.... 1 desktop with 4-sided viewport.
<theCore> well, no
<jdong> theCore: it sounds fine to me....
<theCore> the two conflicts
<jdong> set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize=4, right?
<theCore> so, you end up with a cube per workspace
<jdong> and then n_o_d to 1
<theCore> (an hypercube :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> well to me it looks like it works just fine
<jdong> everything behaves as expected
<jdong> unchecking cube goes to the typical slide-behavior
<jdong> it's defintiely better than the unfixed behavior ;-)
<theCore> maybe I should take a video of my hypercube ...
<theCore> it kinda weirds, though 
<theCore> me, the cube functionality works perfectly fine, except that I got an hypercube
<jdong> why do you have a hypercube?
<Lathiat> mmm hypercube
<jdong> I set hsize=4 and ndesktops=1 and get a normal cube....
<jdong> not saying that a hypercube wouldn't be fascinating
<RAOF> Can't you just set n_o_d to 1 and hsize to 4 when you select "cube" and change them back when unselecting cube?
<theCore> I got a cube per workspace
<jdong> RAOF: no real need to set them back
<jdong> theCore: did you set ndesktops=1
<RAOF> It's not really a hypercube.  There are only 4 of them :P
<theCore> yes
<RAOF> jdong: But if you leave n_o_d at 1, doesn't it break the Gnome-panel desktop switcher applet thingy?
<jdong> RAOF: nope
<jdong> RAOF: it works just fine even when cube is off
* theCore crank up the number of workspace
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  That's been fixed behind my back then :)
<jdong> RAOF: you simply get a slide rather than a fade effect
<jdong> OH DEAR GOD
<jdong> I set n_o_d=4
<jdong> and got that hypercube effect
<theCore> hehe
<jdong> geez that's weird
<Fujitsu> What's the hypercube?
<jdong> Fujitsu: each workspace is a cube
<theCore> AHH, my system is breaking apart ....
<jdong> Fujitsu: so you get 4 desktops of 4 cubes each
<jdong> Fujitsu: very confusing to use, in other words :)
<theCore> "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed"
<Fujitsu> You only see one cube at a time?
<jdong> Fujitsu: right
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<jdong> Fujitsu: but if you flip to another desktop you can manipulate to a totally different cube
<jdong> with nothing on it
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I had to put tomboy notes with numbers
<jdong> to make sense
<jdong> of what's going on
* jdong puts that down on the list of absurd uses for tomboy
<theCore> ok, setting n_o_d to four, when you already got the hypercube, is bad ...
<jdong> lol
* LaserJock grins and remembers why he doesn't run that stuff :-)
<jdong> LaserJock: but this is so mathematically intriguing
<jdong> hmm, what's the rate of change of surface area as you add the n+1th desktop?
* LaserJock grins and remembers why he is a chemist
<jdong> LaserJock: I'm sure you can form a benzene ring of desktops
<LaserJock> lol
<jdong> and have various apps be the electrons
<jdong> betcha can't catch them :D
<LaserJock> but what desktop does the app live on?
<RAOF> It doesn't, obviously.
<jdong> lol
<RAOF> Well, some will.
<jdong> LaserJock: shroedinger will tell you none. :)
<RAOF> But the conjugate apps will just kinda be there :)
<jdong> lol
<LaserJock> I know!!!
<jdong> is that like emacs and vim?
<LaserJock> square it!
<jdong> conjugate apps? :D
<theCore> emacs?
<LaserJock> then it will be come a real app!
<jdong> LaserJock: no, you get 2 real and 2 more imaginary apps :)
<RAOF> Surely that will only collapse the waveform and stick it on a particular desktop?
<theCore> (my Emacs detector tingled)
<LaserJock> eigen desktops?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Hahah.
<LaserJock> ahhhh, the nerd's life :-)
<RAOF> The desktop isn't an object itself; more it is a filter on the measure-space of application positions :P
<jdong> lol
<LaserJock> I just think we need to come up with a formulation of the workspace-desktop duality
<LaserJock> is it a desktop?
<Fujitsu> Workspace-desktop duality. I like it.
<LaserJock> is it a workspace?
<LaserJock> it's both simultaneously
* LaserJock head explodes
<Fujitsu> Until you look at it!
<theCore> a surface?
<theCore> a plane?
<theCore> a cube side?
<theCore> a hypercube side?
<RAOF> Fujitsu: No, you can simultaneously measure it's workspace and desktop qualities, if you do so carefully :)
<LaserJock> but where does Heisenburg fit in here?
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Impossible!
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: That's what we can't determine. Where it fits.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> the more accurately you know what workspace you are on the less accurately know what app is on that workspace?
<RAOF> Fujitsu: I quote "New Scientist" from a couple of weeks ago: "The experiment seems to overthrow the desktop or workspace principle, and the apparatus appears capable of measuring both simultaneously"
* theCore wonders what Heisenburg did again...
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Whatever you say :P
<Fujitsu> theCore: The uncertainty principal.
<theCore> ah the uncertainty!
<Fujitsu> *principle
<theCore> Fujitsu: ah, your faster than my brain 
<theCore> (maybe, I am just too tired...)
<theCore> you're*
<theCore> ok, enough cubes for today. I don't want to get lost in the hyper-dimensional space during my dreams tonight 
<LaserJock> http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=796
<theCore> ok, this comic made me laugh, I am really too tired
<theCore> good bye, all
<dholbach> good morning
<Fujitsu> Hi dholbach.
<dholbach> hi Fujitsu
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<[StingRay] > Hi all, dappers gs-esp is broken. I made a source install of 8.54-gpl and now all is fine. I want to make a deb package out of the source with pbuilder. I have it installed. I have a question: In the howto it says - sudo pbuilder build *.dsc Where do I get the dsc from (apt-get source gs-esp???)
<[StingRay] > I am willing to help others too by building this package.
<Lutin> [StingRay] : what's borken in this package ?
<Lutin> broken*
<[StingRay] > Lutin, fonts...and some printer problems with Konika Minolta 1400W
<[StingRay] > If I print Courier New (from wine) I get half characters...
<[StingRay] > I used a 7.07 deb file but I makes other problems...
<[StingRay] > I built 8.54 gpl from source and now all is just fine
<Lutin> [StingRay] : does the edgy version work fine ?
<[StingRay] > I had visual defects on OO and Micorosft office
<[StingRay] > as for the fonts yes...but cannot tell if the visual problems with OO and the printing problems with KM1400W are there (did not test...)
<Lutin> ok :/. because I highly doubt that putting a new version in dapper is possible. i'm no muto though
<Lutin> motu*
<[StingRay] > Can you help me in my builiding problem... :/
<[StingRay] > I am too new
<[StingRay] > I don't want to build this from source on all my future machines...
<Lutin> you can apt-get source it, replace the sources, add a nentry in the changelog and then run debuild -S -sa
<Lutin> and then you'll be able to run pbuilder :)
<[StingRay] > So I replace the original gs-esp 8.15.2...tar.gz with gs-esp 8.54....tar.gz. Then I place the gs-esp 8.15.2 in the same dir and start "debuild -S -sa", right? (Should I tar my compilation directory, where the makefile is???)
<[StingRay] > Sorry for my newbiesh knowledge
<[StingRay] > gs-esp 8.15.2....dsc I meant
<Lutin> basically, you have to replace the odl tar by the new one, replace the old sources by the new ones
<Lutin> rename the source folder to match the new source version
<Lutin> and add in entry in debian/changelog to match that version change; then go in the source folder and run debuild ;)
<[StingRay] > I will start right now
<[StingRay] > Lutin, what do you call the changelog? The dsc file?
<Lutin> [StingRay] : non, then source_dir/debian/changelog file
<Lutin> no*
<[StingRay] > Lutin, I edited the /8.15.2/debian/changelog. Now I have to do this, right (please check it, I am afraid I will break something): 1# tar xvzpf 8.54-gpl...tar.gz ; 2#mv 8.15.2/ 8.54/ ; 3# cp 8.54-gpl../ 8.54/ -r ; 4#cd 8.54 ; 5#debuild -S -sa ;6#??? (sudo pbuilder build *.dsc). 
<Lutin> not sure I understand everything, so here's what I think you need to do: 1# mv 8.15.2 8.54; 2# del all the source files in this folder and replace with your new version sources; 3# remove the previous orig tarball and replace it by a tarball source that you name gs-esp_8.54.orig.tar.gz; 4# go in the source folder and run debuild; 5# run pbuilder
<Lutin> well, gotta leave. see you later :)
<[StingRay] > you mean delete everything, but the debian/ folder
<[StingRay] > Lutin, bye , thanks for the help
<Lutin> [StingRay] : debian/ is not 'sources files' ;)
<Lutin> and indeed, you have to keep it otherwise there's not point in trying to build a package :)
<Lutin> see you
<[StingRay] > Bye
<stgraber> morning
<AstralJava> dholbach: Hi there. How're things?
<dholbach> AstralJava: hi, busy busy.
<dholbach> AstralJava: how 'bout you?
<AstralJava> Just fine, thanks. :)
<AstralJava> Was wondering if you've had time to check up on that weird error with the US-look thingie?
<AstralJava> I can't seem to make progress with it.
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I have no idea about how themes work internally
<dholbach> please write to ubuntu-art@
<AstralJava> Oh alright.
<AstralJava> Thanks!
<dholbach> ubuntustudio-look and oransun-look on revu need reviewing - they're both targetted for NewPackagesFreezeUniverse exceptions
<crimsun> queued.
<crimsun> I need to finish sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c fixes first, though.
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<dholbach> take your time, I'll check them first
<dholbach> just starting
<dholbach> crimsun: only ubuntustudio-look seems to be 'ready' - i checked all the other *ubuntustudio* packages too
<\sh> moins
<shawarma> 'morning.
<stgraber> hi \sh shawarma 
<shawarma> stgraber: Did you notice the new network-manager-openvpn packages?
<crimsun> stgraber: I've committed the fix for 88400, but I can't test it locally
<crimsun> unfortunately it's dependent on quite a bit more code
<stgraber> shawarma: yes, but it hasn't reached archive.u.c for now
<\sh> opps...need to write a new UVF for 0.9.32 wine
<shawarma> stgraber: I saw it there just a few minutes ago..
<shawarma> stgraber: unless you're on sparc, of course.
<shawarma> stgraber: It seems sparc builds are lagging for some reason.
<stgraber> shawarma: ok, seems to be in now (it wasn't 15 minutes ago)
<shawarma> stgraber: Oh, ok.
<stgraber> crimsun: ok, fine. For now I use -8 to have sound working. Let me know if I there is a way I can test your patch.
<zorglu_> q. anybody knows a package using /etc/init.d script launching a deamon with some options ? i got one to write and apparently i got trouble with the usual start-stop-daemon --stop 
<crimsun> sure, look at openvpn.
<zorglu_> aka the start-stop-daemon doesnt find the deamon running, while it is running and /var/run/pid is ok
<zorglu_> crimsun: thanks lookin
<crimsun> good golly, this patch is fearsome
<crimsun>  1 file changed, 509 insertions(+), 7 deletions(-)
<zorglu_> hmm openvpn doesnt use start-stop-daemon, this may be the trick :)
<zorglu_> hmm ok i miss something --stop -name mydeamon failed, if the mydaemon has been launched with cmdline option
<zorglu_> but --exec mydaemonpath works
<zorglu_> but cool now it works :) 'solution' copied from sysklogd
<zorglu_> ok i know why now :)
<zorglu_> it is due to the length of the executable name :)))))))
<zorglu_>  /proc/pid/stat truncates it 
<zorglu_> and --name use /proc/pid/stat
<aboe> I got a question about a universe package, sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<aboe> what has to be done to upgrade this to a newer version?
<Ursinha> hi all
<Ursinha> i don't know exactly where to ask, but where can i find the reasons for packages to be discontinued?
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: which package?
<Hobbsee> usually debian has
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, now i'm looking for webmin
<Ursinha> but i saw last version was to breezy
<Hobbsee> debian took it out of their archive, so we did.   you'd have to check packages.debian.org
<Ursinha> hm, okay
<Ursinha> so actually there's no package for it today?
<Hobbsee> well, the breezy one has a source for it, so it does exist.  effectively, you're correct
<Ursinha> hmm.. i see... can i download the source, update the package with the new version of it and submit it again to ubuntu? is there a process for it?
<StevenK> Oh no. Oh no.
<StevenK> webmin has left and stay the hell out
<StevenK> s/and/and can/
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% madison-lite webmin-core
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% 
<StevenK> That ^ pleases me, and I'd like it to stay that way.
<StevenK> Ursinha: As for the reason, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343897
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Closed]  
<StevenK> We would have followed suit after Debian.
<jekil> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<Ursinha> okay, thanks StevenK 
<fernando> hey all
<tepsipakki> Seveas: ping, falcon
<tepsipakki> Seveas: do you have a version for Feisty available?
<xerxas> Hi all
<bddebian> heya gang
<renderguy> Afternoon, anyone know if 'persia' hangs-out here ?
<bddebian> He has in the past, I haven't "seen" him lately though
<renderguy> bddebian: Thanks, any idea where he hangs-out now?
<bddebian> Unfortunately I don't, sorry
<renderguy> bddebian: NP, thanks for the help anyway.
<renderguy> Cya.
<cbx33> any c   devs here
<cbx33> that is cplus plus
<cbx33> damn cgi-irc
<cbx33> i just need a little help with ifstream
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<cbx33> LaserJock: ??
<LaserJock> cbx33: what?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Hey it looks like plotdrop 0.51 in upstream would probably fix the about dialog problem :-)
<LaserJock> there's an about dialog problem?
<cbx33> :(
* LaserJock is obviously a horrible maintainer
* cbx33 is in c   woes
<imbrandon> woot, ppc buildd is in the rack and ip'd , wont be long and it will be ready
<imbrandon> ;)
<cbx33> cplusplus
<bddebian> LaserJock: Don't you read your own bug list? ;-)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: cool
<LaserJock> bddebian: I thought I got everything as email, guess not
<imbrandon> that means the only arch i'm missing now is the x86_64
<bddebian> LaserJock: Bug #86922
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86922 in plotdrop "Close button in About dialog does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86922
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> my first LP bug has just been marked "Fix Released"
<LaserJock> they just ripped out the component I filed the bug against :-)
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> lol
<cbx33> AAARRGGHHHh
<cbx33> I GIVE UP I GIVE UP
<LaserJock> "Fixed by removing the access to the calendar application."
<bddebian> cbx33: Welcome to the club man :'-(
<zul> cbx33: whats the problem?
<cbx33> I'm writing a simple progressive file loader
<cbx33> I'm VERY new to c  
<cbx33> http://pastebin.ca/382353
<cbx33> that is cplusplus
<cbx33> damn cgi-irc
<theCore> a progressive file loader?
<cbx33> yes
<theCore> cbx33: btw, C++ isn't C
<cbx33> basically the file is opened on line 48
<cbx33> I know
<bddebian> Not even close :)
<cbx33> cgiirc...won;t let me send a plus symbol through
<cbx33> c  
<cbx33> see
<zul> yeah I dont know anything about c++ though :)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> nm
<bddebian> cbx33: So get xchat man.. ;-)
<cbx33> I can't from work
<cbx33> PORT 6667 IS BLOCKED
<cbx33> sorry
<imbrandon> ssh tunnels ftw
<theCore> cbx33: your program is leaking
<cbx33> I'm sure it is
<theCore> you need to free resources, after using them
<cbx33> i know
<cbx33> I havn't got that far
<cbx33> my problem is after opening the file on line 48
<cbx33> i try to read from it on line 106
<cbx33> but thefile object is....kinda dead
<zul> heh you should be working at work not chatting..
<cbx33> heh...
<cbx33> lunch break
<zul> oh the irony in that statement
<cbx33> plus I run some ubuntu boxen....so..i get a little help ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> theCore, what have I done wrong....any ideas?
<theCore> cbx33: hmm... you declared file as private
<theCore> so, I think this why you can't access its value
<cbx33> private means it can't be acessed outside of the class
<cbx33> doesn't it?
<theCore> maybe, I don't know
<theCore> I don't code in C++
* cbx33 almost threw his entire desk over then :p
<cbx33> I'll bb later
<theCore> good, now I fixed compiz, too
<imbrandon> it can be fixed? what did you do fallback to kwin/metacity ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<theCore> imbrandon: hehe
<theCore> hi jdong
<jdong> hi theCore 
<theCore> bug 88490 was in fact a bug in compiz' package 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88490 in compiz "Rhythmbox doesn't show its window anymore when desktop effects are enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88490
<theCore> oops, not this one
<theCore> Bug #89786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89786 in compiz "Desktop-effect does not enable cube" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89786
<theCore> ah, that the one
<jdong> theCore: cool, well that shifts some blame and ugly patching away from desktop-effects :D
<theCore> and my patch fixes the bug I introduced by fixing this bug :)
<theCore> yeah, it's ugly
<theCore> but less ugly than a hypercube
<jdong> lol
<jdong> try explaining the hypercube desktop to Grandma :D
<theCore> hehe
<theCore> hmm.... I am getting weird message from the kernel
<theCore> Message from syslogd@helios at Mon Mar  5 11:19:56 2007 ...
<theCore> helios kernel: [ 2831.536000]  Using specific hotkey driver
<theCore> bah, nevermind
<theCore> it's probably just a side-effects of the dist-upgrade I just did
<theCore> jdong, oh you're from MIT?
<theCore> lucky one :)
<jdong_> theCore: how'd you know? :D
<jdong_> is my IP showing?
<theCore> --> jdong_ (n=jdong@STRATTON-SEVEN-THIRTY-ONE.MIT.EDU) has joined #ubuntu-motu
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> wow that's privacy invasion
<theCore> haha
<jdong_> you even got my building and room number :D
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> hacker.
<theCore> can I ask I question?
<jdong_> sure
* LaserJock loads up the hazing supplies and heads to Cambridge
<theCore> what is Athena?
<jdong_> theCore: that's our campus computing environment
<jdong_> it's a bunch of Solaris and Linux machines
<jdong_> running OpenAFS file storage
<jdong_> Kerberos authentication
<jdong_> GNOME 2.8-ish desktop, etc
<jdong_> all of our general-purpose public computers are *nix-powered
<theCore> that simple? *sigh* I was hoping that it was something like Skynet :P 
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> unfortunately not :D
<jdong_> theCore: I guess it's lost some bleeding-edgeness since it first was started :D
<jdong_> heck *nix GUI ancestry basically all traces down to Project Athena....
<theCore> jdong_: eh, at least they run Emacs :P  
* jdong_ glares at theCore 
<jdong_> theCore: alias emacs="add vim && vim"
<theCore> haha
<theCore> M-x all-hails-emacs
<theCore> I am way too dedicated to this editor
<imbrandon> nano ftw
<Ursinha> jdong, hahahahahahah
<bddebian> wtf is ftw?
<theCore> for the win
<theCore> I think
<imbrandon> for the win
<bddebian> Gah
<theCore> ed ftw!
<theCore> the standard Unix editor
<bddebian> Ugh, that's worse than vi :)
<theCore> ?
<theCore> ?
<theCore> ?
<theCore> ^ ed user-interface
<LaserJock> ed is considered to have a user-interface?
<LaserJock> news to me
<theCore> ha
<jdong_> eth1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"MIT"  Nickname:"MIT"
<jdong_> weird, it's 802.11A
<jdong_> never thought I'd meet an 802.11A AP in person...
<theCore> I always find interesting that people have found an even worse editor than ed
<theCore> cat << EOF  is way too popular
<jdong_> ^^ HUH?
<jdong_> success? :D
<theCore> I like the one with the Windows key better :) 
<jdong_> lol
* imbrandon hugs his apple key
<jdong_> that was a ghost
<jdong_> :)
<theCore> jdong: at least at MIT, they make great textbooks 
<bddebian> LaserJock: You run OSX on something right?
<jdong> I still havne't had a chance to read SICP yet
<jdong> I really want to
<theCore> I'm thinking of SICP, and Intro. to Algorithms
<theCore> jdong: well, it's free online
<jdong> right
<bddebian> I've heard of TAoCP but what is SICP?
<theCore> but I got my hard copy
<jdong> theCore: my CS course now is taught by Hal Abelson
<jdong> so I get to see him in person :D
<theCore> Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<jdong> bddebian: Structure & Interpretation of Computer PRograms
<bddebian> Ahh
<theCore> jdong: eh, lucky :)
<theCore> I think they are switching 6.001 from Scheme to Python, though  
<theCore> I wonder if it's a good thing or not
<jdong> theCore: 6.081, taking it :)
<jdong> theCore: it's a Python hands-on oriented class
<LaserJock> bddebian: yeah, I have an intel iMac at work
<jdong> theCore: with a smaller Scheme component (6.188)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Does OSX use glibc or another C lib?
<theCore> jdong: oh, nice
<theCore> *sigh* maybe I should stop dreaming
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, it's BSD based, I'm not positive but I think it might be different
<jdong> theCore: speaking of that I have a scheme assignment I need to do for tomorrow :D
<shawarma> Who reviews Summer of Code applications for Ubuntu?
<bddebian> LaserJock: BSD based? I thought it was Mach based?  Or do you mean the userland stuff?
<LaserJock> bddebian: yes
<LaserJock> userland stuff
<bddebian> Ah, OK, thx
<jdong> LaserJock: is it better than Vista SUA? :D
<LaserJock> jdong: OS X?
<jdong> which... actually ain't half bad for a UNIX environment
<jdong> LaserJock: lol it was a joke :)
<imbrandon> the kernel is mach+bsd the userland is bsd
<LaserJock> jdong: I haven't seen Vista yet but I can't imagine it being anything I'd like
<imbrandon> bddebian, the kernel is mach+bsd the userland is bsd
<bddebian> It's Windows XP made "Pretty" like MockOS ;-P
<bddebian> imbrandon: Aye, thx
<jdong> LaserJock: for the times I use it, I start up tcsh full screen and try to tune out the rest :)
<jdong> bddebian: you mean machOS?
<bddebian> jdong: No, MockOS == Mac OS ;-P
<LaserJock> jdong: it takes a little getting used to but I really like it
<imbrandon> if i had to use tcsh i'd tune out the world too
<LaserJock> jdong: if it was FLOSS I'd really have a hard time choosing between OS X and Ubuntu
<LaserJock> I've not used tcsh before
<jdong> LaserJock: yeah, that's for sure
<LaserJock> just bash and zsh
<jdong> LaserJock: it's like LISP, only with semicolons not parentheses
<jdong> and it tends to like beeping at you more than Jerry Springer
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> I need to figure out zsh better
<LaserJock> I tried it a little bit and it's really pretty cool
<LaserJock> I can see why theCore likes it
<jdong> somehow I still like bash more at this point
<theCore> hehe
<LaserJock> zsh+emacs = more power than I could ever know what to do with
<theCore> that's my combo, too
<jdong> god those two together
<jdong> is like playing mortal combat
<jdong> you keep on hitting random buttins
<jdong> till a special move happens
<imbrandon> lol
<jdong> and you win :)
<theCore> rofl
<LaserJock> I liked that I could set up tab completion of users and machines
<LaserJock> made ssh'ing to lot of different machines nicer
<theCore> the only thing that annoys me a bit about Zsh is that the tab-completion for APT is kinda slow
<jdong> ok, xchat/gaim should really disconnect themselves on suspend... perhaps thru the help of networkmanager
<jdong> lol
<jdong> Is this the line for the request-a-feature service? :D
* tonyyarusso points in the general direction of LP...over there someplace :P
<theCore> jdong: there's a networkmanager plugin included in xchat, no?
<theCore> jdong: or, you could use the auto-away plugin
<jdong> theCore: xchat-gnome has one
* jdong tries it...
<lizardking_> Hello. I have a question on REVU
<lizardking_> I have done the modifed version descripted above. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4545 How I can now update the packge, without duplicate the oransun-look entries?
<bddebian> Whoa, it's Jim Morrison! :-)
<jdong_> heh, nope
<jdong_> it doesn't figure out when network connection goes down or back up
<bddebian> lizardking_: If you re-upload it should overright the existing package, or am I missing something in your question?
<jdong_> hmm, then what does it do? :D
<lizardking_> bddebian: wonderful. I understand!you miss nothing
<bddebian> Great :)
<theCore> jdong_: open your editor, go to xchat source, start hacking :)
<bddebian> hehe
* jdong_ glares at theCore
<jdong_> that's such a hobbsee answer
<theCore> don't tell me, I will have to do it for you :P
<lizardking_> bddebian: according to this http://rafb.net/p/Q7v4f059.html I inserted the GPL text in debian/copyright, remoevd the 0ubuntu1 from changelog. Should I add somthin more?
<bddebian> lizardking_: This is going to be a native package?
<lizardking_> bddebian: mhh, I'm not sure of the word "native package". Could you explain more, please?
<theCore> eww... I just installed rpm
<bddebian> lizardking_: Meaning it's "native" to Debian and/or Ubuntu, not maintained elsewhere
<lizardking_> bddebian: ahhh. ok. I manained it on bzr and luanchpad. so internal in Ubuntu
<bddebian> lizardking_: OK, then dropping the -0ubuntu1 should be fine and you don't need an orig.tar.gz, just <package>_<version>.tar.gz
<theCore> I wonder if I installed Xen correctly... 
* theCore crosses his fingers and restarts 
<imbrandon> pbuilders done, accounts made, ppc builder is online ( for those that care )
<tonyyarusso> cool
<\sh> imbrandon, where? and what do I have to do to get an account? ,-)
<imbrandon> \sh, just be a motu or core dev , i sync the accounts and keys from LP
<\sh> imbrandon, ah...so I can use my ssh key...
<imbrandon> i sent an email last week about it to ubuntu-devel ;)
<imbrandon> 'yes
<imbrandon> one sec
<\sh> imbrandon, hehe...I need to read my mails from the last 3 weeks :(
<\sh> I'm really too busy 
<imbrandon> intrepid.ubuntuwire.com is the ppc one, aurora.ubuntuwire.com is x86 and sparky.ubuntuwire.com is parc
<imbrandon> just use your LP user
<imbrandon> name and the key from your LP account is sync'd
<imbrandon> s/parc/sparc/
<theCore> of course, it failed miserably
<somerville32> :)
<\sh> imbrandon, cool...works like a charme...thx for this :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<LaserJock> anybody know off hand if Dell optiplexs are better than dimensions?
<theCore> eh, I guess I should be more careful with my Windows install disks... I just found mine under my desk and it got a hole in it :P
<theCore> interestingly, all my Linux install disks are intact
<ajmitch> hi
<LaserJock> hmm, Labview doesn't work with Vista
<zul> surprised?
<zul> hey ajmitch 
<LaserJock> well, it just makes it harder because I need to buy a computer for Labview
<zul> wine?
<LaserJock> zul: hmm?
<pirast> lionel, ping
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<LaserJock> bah, stupid Dell
<tonyyarusso> what'd they do now?
<LaserJock> I can only find like 1 or 2 computers that *don't* have Vista on them
<tonyyarusso> dell.com/nseries?
<tonyyarusso> Or just screw it and go system76.com
<tonyyarusso> (There hasn't been a 6.06.2 yet has there?)
<LaserJock> I need to get a Windows computer though
<LaserJock> no
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, no
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: eh?  why do you need windows?
<imbrandon> LaserJock, your best bet is gonna be buy a system76 computer and then buy a retail xp 
<imbrandon> ( if you can still find a retail xp )
<tonyyarusso> I think s76 even offers dual-boots, maybe
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: becuase I'm buying $2000-$3000 worth of Windows software that doesn't work with Vista
<imbrandon> or go with apple + crossover mac ;)
* tonyyarusso has an XP key to spare, but it's OEM so not _technically_ legal to transfer
<LaserJock> imbrandon: a mac mini would be cool
<tonyyarusso> Actually, two keys
<imbrandon> LaserJock, and they run winxp ;)
<imbrandon> and crossover mac, and vmawre fusion , and osx, and they just rock
<LaserJock> yeah, I'd have to buy XP though
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> we could probably get it real cheap here though
<LaserJock> might be able to use the site license, not sure
<imbrandon> yea acidemic copy of xp pro shouldent be much
<imbrandon> 'less than 100 bux
<nixternal> academic copy of XP pro == $0 to the MSDN Academic Alliance
<imbrandon> and then you would also have all the good ness of a mac mini 
<nixternal> s/to/through
<imbrandon> and the minis start at about $700 too, cheap ;)
<nixternal> $599 if you are a student :)
* nixternal has been looking
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I think maybe I'll just get the  Dell OptiPlex 745 for $1200
<imbrandon> and its not a hack, tripple boot is supported ;)
<imbrandon> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<imbrandon> we just bought about 40 of those for work
<imbrandon> they are crap and dont work with edgy
<LaserJock> that specific model?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> that exact model
<LaserJock> what was crap about them other than they don't work with edgy?
<imbrandon> thats what all our workstations at work are now, save 3 or 4 iMac's
<imbrandon> well if you run windows on them they have to have special dell only drivers for the video, then the edgy kernels panic on them too
<imbrandon> and the slimline dvd try is crap on them too
<imbrandon> already broke one
<imbrandon> tray*
<nixternal> heh, the Dell slimline trays have always been garbage. I have broke a few in my dad
<nixternal> not a good beer holder
<nixternal> ;p
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> err, s/dad/day
<LaserJock> hmmm
<nixternal> that sounded, less than pleasant
<LaserJock> I wonder if a 740 would be any better :/
<imbrandon> for that kinda money grab soemthing with osx on it ;)
<imbrandon> then load windows and linux ;)
<LaserJock> I think I pretty much gotta go Dell
<nixternal> $579 to be exact for a Mac Mini
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> my boss does like macs
<nixternal> $899 for a 17" iMac Core 2
<bddebian> Why, it's a freakin' intel now.  Just run Darwin on the Dells ;-P
<tonyyarusso> Do security-related updates for Dapper universe packages show up in the security or universe repo?  Would there be any real problem with having universe software installed by an OEM and then disabling the universe repo for the end user?
<LaserJock> bddebian: the only dell I can buy is like $1200
<LaserJock> bddebian: I can grab a mac mini for about half the price
<imbrandon> bddebian, and you dont get all the GUI goodness of osx + updates
<nixternal> I think I will buy that Mac Mini this week. I like it
<imbrandon> yea i've been eyeing the imacs
<bddebian> LaserJock: How is that possible?  I can buy a Dell for like 499? :-)
<nixternal> I am not a fan of OS X, but I have been wanting to play a little more with it
<nixternal> bddebian: actually you can get them for $250 now :)
<imbrandon> the shitty low end ones, any dell worth having is $1000+
<nixternal> anyone want to give a talk I am supposed to do tonight at the Court House?
<LaserJock> bddebian: I have to have a Dell with XP
<LaserJock> bddebian: I can get cheap ones, but they all have Vista
<nixternal> I just hope this time at the court house I don't have to raise my right hand and swear in again :)
<LaserJock> and are crap
<imbrandon> nixternal, or cuffs
<nixternal> lol, true
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah :)
<nixternal> last time I wore cuffs the cop let me fall flat on my face. you gotta hold up them drunks
<ajmitch> nixternal: last time?
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> lol ya
* ajmitch wonders what nixternal gets up to
<nixternal> New Years 2000 or 2001
<zul> heh with the criminal record you shouldnt be able to get into canada ;)
<nixternal> reminded me of the Ron White episode, I don't want to be drunk in public, I want to be drunk in bar
<ajmitch> they'd welcome him in australia then
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> misdameanors
<nixternal> nothing more than a traffic ticket with a detour
<imbrandon> ron white rocks
<nixternal> hellz ya
<nixternal> they call me tator salad
<imbrandon> and his son, tater tot
<nixternal> Canada has never stopped me. as a matter of fact I am going there in a couple of weeks again.
<nixternal> hahaha tator tot!
<zul> nixternal: heh that can change ;)
<tonyyarusso> Canada's nice - I enjoyed it.
<nixternal> Canada (Banff) is starting to look like a nice place to live
<nixternal> I love Canada, especially the Rocky Mountain area that goes through Calgary
<nixternal> err, Alberta
<tonyyarusso> I like the health care coverage concept
<imbrandon> you just like cutiecoder nixternal 
<nixternal> imbrandon: DIE!!!
<nixternal> wtf, she is in virginia or something I thought
<imbrandon> ;)
<tonyyarusso> Alberta's sketchy politically though - you'd be better off going on the west slope of the mountains in BC
<imbrandon> i thought she was in CA
<nixternal> there is no telling, that chick was nuts
<nixternal> oh ya, she got busted in toronto, I remember her saying that
<nixternal> I stayed out -offtopic hiding for the longest time
<nixternal> you have to admit though, the pics were nice ;p
<imbrandon> hhahaha geek pr0n
<nixternal> better than the bs you tricked me into and a month or so later I found out the truth
<nixternal> and I couldn't handle it :)
<tonyyarusso> what on earth are you two talking about?
<imbrandon> hey n ow she was/is nice ;)
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, some women coders we've met that were lets say ummm nuts
<nixternal> top secret stuff imbrandon hazed me with last year
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<nixternal> I had to see a shrink after that ordeal
<nixternal> electro-shock therapy didn't even help
<nixternal> now everytime my cell phone goes off I drop to the floor crying
<nixternal> weird
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> imbrandon: right
<LaserJock> nixternal: just move to MT, we've got mountains, parks, militiamen, unibomer... the works
<imbrandon> vegas ftw ;)
<tonyyarusso> With a hundred miles of emptiness in between all of the above
<nixternal> forget Vegas, my buddy had his wedding in MT years back, man it was awesome
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, you forgot the word "few" as in few hundred miles
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: right
<theCore_> that is a rather interesting way to test the live cd....
<theCore_> I run it within QEMU
<LaserJock> nixternal: MT rocks dude, I so wish I could get back there
<nixternal> for (cpu = 0; cpu < infinity; cpu++)
<nixternal> I wish that would work and make my puter faster
<LaserJock> making fun of all the Canadians driving down to Arizona
<LaserJock> dialup screaming fast (26.6kbs)
<LaserJock> ah, those were the days
<nixternal> lol
<LaserJock> making fun of Easterners (people from Chicago) ;-)
<theCore> there's way to many virtualization engines
<LaserJock> now I live in a crappy city with streat lights even :/
<nixternal> lol
* tsmithe doesn't live anywhere near a city
<tsmithe> well, "anywhere" in english terms
<tsmithe> (ie 50 miles :P)
<nixternal> I live 20mi due west of the city, I can see the Sears Tower from my bedroom window
<nixternal> as well as all of that wonderful smog
<tsmithe> hehe
<LaserJock> tsmithe: sometimes it depends on the definition of a city
<tsmithe> well, does London count?
<LaserJock> very much so
<tsmithe> good good
* tsmithe likes London. not much that's high-rise.
<LaserJock> like sometimes I think about how close you are to a major sports team
<LaserJock> or maybe a city with >500k people
<ajmitch> LaserJock: that counts most of NZ out then
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I bet
<ajmitch> I think we have 1 city > 500K
<zul> LaserJock: the sheep outnumber the people in NZ
<imbrandon> i live about 10 miles from arrowhead ( cheifs ) and coffman ( royals ) stadium's
<ajmitch> since wellington & christchurch are about 400K each
<LaserJock> zul: the cows outnumber the people in MT, by I think 5:1 at least
<tsmithe> imbrandon, i have no idea what kind of teams they are :P
<nixternal> gahahaha zul!!!
<nixternal> the sheep outnumber the people
<nixternal> to funny
<imbrandon> tsmithe, football and baseball
<ajmitch> zul: they do in australia as well
<tsmithe> football as in that crappy american game where it's actually more like rugby, and there's very little actual foot involved? *that* football?
<imbrandon> tsmithe, thats the only football that exists
<imbrandon> ;)
<tsmithe> lies
<zul> football is boring
<tsmithe> imbrandon, we invented "football"
<imbrandon> other than some sisy childs game thats called soccer and EU mis says it
<imbrandon> no you invented soccer, not football,  and then fsked up the translation ;)
<tsmithe> don't be rediculous
<imbrandon> ;)
<tsmithe> crap *ridiculous
<LaserJock> hmm, I have no idea which had "football" first
<LaserJock> football more accuratly describes soccer
<imbrandon> football in EU is nothing more than a bad translation
<LaserJock> but what would we call football then?
<ajmitch> no idea, it hardly rates as 'foot'ball
<tsmithe> imbrandon, how is it a "bad translation"?
<tsmithe> as i said, we invented the term, as being the purveyors of original english
<tsmithe> "we" being the british
<imbrandon> tsmithe, when there is a word for your game called soccer and you translate it to football that means omething else
<imbrandon> thus a bad translation
<tsmithe> when was it translated? a translation implies changing from one language to another...
<imbrandon> yes , thus a en_UK and en_US translations ;)
<zul> anyways..
<imbrandon> that is one lang to another, even though we have much in common they are diffrent
<imbrandon> otherwise there wouldent be uk and us translations
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> color / colour , etc
<imbrandon> ;)
<tsmithe> ahh - i thought you meant within english
<tsmithe> british english, that is
<tsmithe> but we use the term "football" more than "soccer". people frown at you if you use the word "soccer"
<imbrandon> see and there they mean the same thing, here they do not
<tsmithe> there was no translation on the british behalf :P
<tsmithe> americans just stole the word ;)
<imbrandon> infact soccer is just a childs game here
<imbrandon> so no one even talks about it much at all 
<tsmithe> maybe so... but it's still misleading when the term "football" is used on irc
* tsmithe wishes usa actually had a different language. america's nothing like britain (and not in a bad way, either)
<imbrandon> not any more misleading than when i type color ;) your expecting me to speak UK english because its similar but thats not the case ;)
<tsmithe> no - cos the word is similar enough and has the same meaning
<tsmithe> it's when we have a similar word, or in this case identical, that has a completely different definition
<imbrandon> right , but there is no color in UK but its acepted because you know i'm speaking us english, thus the same with football since it has two meanings
<tsmithe> i believe the term is "homonym"
<imbrandon> hehe anyhow its all pointless
<imbrandon> ;)
<tsmithe> still confuses me, personally, at least, way more than "color". the word is too similar and too different :P
<tsmithe> and it is very pointless haha
<imbrandon> ya bloke ;)
<tsmithe> hah!
<imbrandon> dont worry i give jono hell whenever i see him ( as he does with me ) , i think thats how i got the name "Redneck" from jono / riddell at UDS
<tsmithe> jdong... "bloke"!
<tsmithe> imbrandon, hehe
<imbrandon> and another certain irishman ( *cough*cjwatson*cough* ) that familiarized that saying with another word inplace of "bloke" at the bar
<imbrandon> ;)
<tsmithe> hehe
<imbrandon> was totaly hilliarious though
* tsmithe , although having no idea, is sure
<nixternal> If you use Kubuntu on a machine that is powered by diesel fuel, you might be a redneck
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> out of skittles and mt dew, back in a bit, time to hit 7-11
<LaserJock> nixternal: what if the diesel fuel just powers the generator behind the outhouse?
<imbrandon> to warm the seat
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> then you are po' white trash
<LaserJock> heh
<tonyyarusso> you still have a 7-11?
<LaserJock> still?
<imbrandon> hey i grew up po' white trash ( still ahve some tendancies now and then hehe )
<nixternal> our courthouse rocks. They have all Linux servers, and all of their kiosks are Ubuntu
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, still ?
<tonyyarusso> I haven't seen one of those for a long time
<LaserJock> they are all over the place here
<nixternal> I plugged one in a month or so back while I was there, turned away for a minute and heard the familiar Ubuntu startup sound
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, there is one on like every corner here, been ther for years
<LaserJock> the poor petty robbers would have nothing to knock over if it wasn't for 7-11s
<imbrandon> and in reno too, and in texas , and lots of places
<tonyyarusso> We have SuperAmerica, but not much 7-11
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, where
<nixternal> now I am going to give a talk to the local chamber of commerce on how Free Software can help them build the infrastructure they need
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Minnesota
<imbrandon> is there even gas staions there? /me stops
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you, a redneck?
<nixternal> heh, the Super Mall
<imbrandon> ajmitch,  nah never
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> bah i need to upgrade my wordpress tonight
<imbrandon> fun fun fun
<tonyyarusso> We also have a lot of BPs, Holiday, Phillips 66, Conoco, Mobil
<imbrandon> maybe i should just write a cms in python 
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Yeah, me too.  I had just finished the 2.1.1 when I heard about 2.1.2
<imbrandon> to use myself
<imbrandon> anyhow cant go without dew for long, brb
<theCore> and xchat lefts the building ... 
<theCore> I am getting good at crashing programs
<\sh> re
<ajmitch> hi \sh 
<ajmitch> uploaded wine yet?
<theCore> jdong: still here?
<jdong> theCore: something like that :D
* imbrandon wonders why wine wont work on a ppc
<ajmitch> imbrandon: dunno :)
<jdong> imbrandon: I just stocked up on 12 2-liters of Dew, so anytime you happen to be around Cambridge MA.....
<LaserJock> wahoo, I love it when the boss has to blow grant money ... today
<ajmitch> jdong: it'd be gone in about 10 minutes
<theCore> jdong: I just want to let you know that I got a XChat that disconnects on suspend :)
<jdong> is "grant money" a euphemism for the male.... never mind
<imbrandon> LaserJock, new iMac ?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: You live by Click and Clack?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I went with a mac mini as my recommendataion
<imbrandon> LaserJock, rockin
<jdong> tonyyarusso: yeah I guess :)
<tonyyarusso> cool
* jdong has never thought of it that way
<LaserJock> so it was a mac mini, Labview, GPIB-USB interface, DAQ interface, and an external 750GB drive for backup
<LaserJock> $3000
<\sh> ajmitch, approved now?
* jdong has thought of it as living in front of an egg factory.
<jdong> Siegel Eggs
<ajmitch> \sh: yeah
<jdong> http://tinyurl.com/ysh3up
<jdong> there it is
<jdong> my wonderful view
<jdong> of an egg factory.
<Lutin> if someone around has a sparc|ia64 box with a pbuilder on it, could you please try to build the files in http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/mlt ? that'd be great :)
* ajmitch wonders how slow imbrandon's sparc will be for building
<Lutin> ajmitch: doesn't matter if it's slow :)
<ajmitch> oh it does matter
<\sh> ajmitch, ah cool
<ajmitch> it may take a few hours :)
<\sh> ajmitch, I wonder....do you have problems using deboostrap right now?
<\sh> W: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz was corrupt
<ajmitch> \sh: no idea, haven't used it lately
<ajmitch> that looks more like a proxy issue
<Lutin> ajmitch: I'm not in a hurry ;)
<\sh> hmm....
<\sh> I don't use a proxy :)
<\sh> apt-get update works like a charm
<\sh> e
<\sh> hmmm..or is it umts...
<\sh> no..then apt-get update should also fail
<imbrandon> \sh i just used it a few hours ago building the ppc machine
<imbrandon> but i used my own mirror
<imbrandon> Lutin, are you a MOTU yet?
<imbrandon> ahh never mind, ajmitch is gonna try it
* ajmitch might try it
<ajmitch> if I can reach the server with the source
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> c++ is getting easier
<imbrandon> ajmitch, you should be able to dget it from the server
<imbrandon> i can get to it from here
<ajmitch> yeah, I can't get it from work, I just installed links so that I could see the dir contents :)
<imbrandon> http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/mlt/mlt_0.2.2+cvs20070213-0ubuntu2.dsc
<imbrandon> ;)
<\sh> archive.ubuntu.com is somewhat broken 
<imbrandon> \sh, try it from mirror.imbrandon.com if you wish
<imbrandon> it syncs every 2 hours so it might be ok from there
<\sh> imbrandon, de.archive worls
<\sh> works even
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> someone wanna buy me this ? http://cgi.ebay.com/iMac-G5-20-Intel-Core-Duo-2-0GHZ-1-5GB-RAM-250GB-HD_W0QQitemZ110097053601QQihZ001QQcategoryZ140066QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
<imbrandon> hehe
<\sh> ajmitch, I'll upload wine tomorrow morning when I'm in the office...with umts it's been too many MB ;)
<zul> imbrandon: sure...just give me the money and you might or might not get it
<ajmitch> \sh: heh, are you on the train now or something? :)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: a G5 intel iMac? :-)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: pbuilder on sparky is still trying to parse the build deps ;)
<imbrandon> wow hehe
<imbrandon> i might have to look for a faster sparc on ebay hehe
<ajmitch> T2000!
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: How old is this SPARC?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: how much does one of those cost?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, one siretart donated, ultra IIi iirc
<ajmitch> LaserJock: depends which one you get, might be upwards of $15K
<LaserJock> not too bad I guess
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, http://www.ubuntuwire.com/build-network/sparky.html
<\sh> ajmitch, hotel :)
<imbrandon> i need to update the one for aurora, i just added ram
<Fujitsu> Let's get Canonical to buy us one of them, ajmitch :P
<ajmitch> sure
<Fujitsu> description: 	Ethernet interface
<Fujitsu> product: 	Happy Meal
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, heh we tried that at UDS, they are puyshing the ppa on LP
<Fujitsu> What kind of product name is `Happy Meal'?
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> one with a long history
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: a very USA one
<imbrandon> long long history, sun hardware has always had funny names
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I see one T2000 for $85K USD
<ajmitch> 64GB RAM, 8-core CPU
<imbrandon> nice
<LaserJock> ajmitch: yikes
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Sounds powerful.
<ajmitch> any MOTU with some spare cash for one of those?
<LaserJock> maybe we could get Mark to spring for one for us?
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> canonical should be able to pick up a low end one cheaply
<Fujitsu> He's probably got a few hiding in the datacentre already.
<ajmitch> we even have some sun contacts hiding out on irc :)
<imbrandon> ohh yea i took some picture of the rack at the DC that has the buildd's in it ( with ubuntu stickers ) hehe i should upload them
* imbrandon looks for the usb cable to his phone
<sacater> feisty is coming out in april, anyone got a more precise date?
<Fujitsu> sacater: 27th, I believe.
<LaserJock> sacater: check out the release schedule
<sacater> Fujitsu: thanks
<LaserJock> sacater: wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<sacater> LaserJock: thanks
<Fujitsu> Oh, 27th was Edgy...
<sacater> its 19th
<jdong> ajmitch: I'm concerned at this point that xserver-xgl will not be fixed for the final feisty release.
<jdong> there has been no futher progress made towards approving it.
<imbrandon> since when? 5 minutes ago ? heh
<ajmitch> jdong: I've given my ACK, you can bring it up at the motu meeting if you're concerned
<jdong> imbrandon: it's been almost two weeks
<jdong> ajmitch: if you can, that'd be great
* ajmitch has to get on top of other motu-uvf bugs
<ajmitch> jdong: I doubt I'll be at the motu meeting, or at least I won't be there for all of it
<jdong> and not only the time, but it does not seem like there is much motivation for anyone else to look at it in any fashion
* ajmitch has  http://www.ubuntuwire.com/build-network/sparky.html
* ajmitch has that url prominently bookmarked
<ajmitch> bah
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> typical windows
<ajmitch> https://beta.launchpad.net/~motu-uvf/+assignedbugs
<ajmitch> *that* one
<ajmitch> I don't care much about the build network :)
<ajmitch> so I see that there are 7 unconfirmed UVF exception requests
<jdong> @schedule
<ajmitch> try in -meeting
* jdong notes, of which xserver-xgl is the oldest
<LaserJock> --- Schedule @jdong TZ: Nothing to see here ----
* jdong also notes, of which xserver-xgl has gotten the least interaction from motu-uvf
<LaserJock> I didn't know that package even existed in Universe
<ajmitch> you didn't?
<imbrandon> thats because 99% of people use aiglx as they should ;)
<jdong> LaserJock: lol that explains why the package is almost 1 year old :)
<jdong> imbrandon: pfft well not all of us have that luxury
<jdong> some of us would like to bake some ATI+AMD employees in a large toaster oven
<LaserJock> I thought aiglx worked for more people than XGL
<jdong> and start World War III
<imbrandon> LaserJock, it does
<imbrandon> everyone cept a few ati peeps
<jdong> LaserJock: Xgl is for all Radeon R500+ users
<jdong> and it's far from "a few" ati peeps.
<ajmitch> any modern ATI card, really
<jdong> the ATI radeon chipset is by far the most popular on ordinary store shelves
<jdong> partially thanks to AMD
<\sh> xgl works with fglrx and beryl .. but it's far from being stable
<imbrandon> hahaha yea right
<imbrandon> jdong, what crack stores you going to?
<jdong> \sh: xgl does not work in feisty at all, period.
<imbrandon> i NEVER see any ati cards arround
<jdong> imbrandon: uhm, you're crazy
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I do
<ajmitch> common in laptops
<jdong> imbrandon: almost all Turions here have ATi Xpress 200m, or mobility radeon
<jdong> imbrandon: and a significant portion of higher-end Centrinos have x1600's too
<jdong> \sh: that's the whole point of ignored bug 87687
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87687 in xserver-xgl "New git snapshot required for xorg 7.2/feisty" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87687
<imbrandon> i just went laptop shopping at walmart no less a week ago and not one had an ati card
<jdong> imbrandon: well there's your problem.
<imbrandon> and very very veyr few even had amd's
<imbrandon> jdong, you said majority, the majority is walmart
<jdong> imbrandon: go to Best Buy, Micro Center, CompUSA.....
<imbrandon> jdong, i do daily
<jdong> <imbrandon> jdong, you said majority, the majority is walmart
* jdong puts that on his quotes list
<imbrandon> walmart by far sells more computers int he us than anyone else, look at the numerbs, they even outrank dell etc
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab
<LaserJock> well, I see quite about as many ATI as nvidia, more ATI on laptops
<LaserJock> but don't a lot of ATI work with aiglx
<jdong> LaserJock: 5 year old ones do.
<jdong> LaserJock: anything above the X300 don't.
<jdong> and heck the X300 era ones work pretty flimsily too
<jdong> the integrated Xpress 200 chipset is quite popular too on AMD systems
<jdong> sure Nvidia + Intel outnumber ATI's
<jdong> but that's not to say ATI does not have a significant GPU-share on retail systems
<\sh> well, for me is xgl not an option anyhow....fglrx does have problems with xinerama (at least with feisty somehow) or I'm too stupid to configure it. radeon xorg driver does work in 2d mode with xinerama :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I swear I got beryl going on one of my computers
<LaserJock> must not have been the imac
<Q-FUNK> nice alloy
<LaserJock> my laptop has a ATI 7000 IGP
<jdong> http://www.newegg.com/ProductSort/SubCategory.asp?SubCategory=32&name=Notebooks-Laptops
<LaserJock> maybe that was it
<jdong> hit Advanced Search on the left
<jdong> drop down GPU/VPU
<jdong> and that shows a good distribution of the vid card selection Newegg offers
<jdong> GMA's are the most common
<imbrandon> jdong, nice try, the majority of people dont but from there, you want majority hit the real stores where mom and pop shop
<imbrandon> buy*
<jdong> imbrandon: when I went laptop shopping 4 months ago ATI was definitely more prominent than nvidia on laptops.
<LaserJock> mom and pop probably get a lot of integrated graphics
<jdong> LaserJock: yeah.
<jdong> LaserJock: GMA950 on the Intel side, X200m on the AMD side.
<\sh> well, to be honest...nvidia is more in gamers laptops...like dell xpc series
<imbrandon> maybe only if you were set on getting an amd, you dident look overall, intel is by far more prominate , because intel chips are in 99% of those sold by the major chains actualy on the shelves
<jdong> \sh: I don't argue with that.
<\sh> amd is more in business laptops or soho laptops like toshiba satellite a100 (dual core intel with x1400 ati)
<imbrandon> exactly
<jdong> imbrandon: I don't know about sales, but at Best Buy the selections of AMD/Intel is split halfway almost
<imbrandon> nope, not at most stores, stop looking online and walk into one
<jdong> imbrandon: I did look in the store.
<imbrandon> thats like saying they have alot of other mp3 players than the ipod, they do online but not in the store
<jdong> *sigh*, ok, ATI does not exist, fglrx is not used by mroe than 0.05% of the Ubuntu users
<jdong> you're right
<LaserJock> lol
<jdong> I was thinking of LSD and cocaine.
<imbrandon> my point is, if you are shopping as a geek for certain specs then yes you will run accross ati more, if you are every day joe intell chips and graphics are by far far far outnumber the others
<LaserJock> there is a significant amount of ATI users
<jdong> LaserJock: only geeks buy ATI's.
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I really have to disagree
<jdong> LaserJock: walmart does not carry ATI's
<jdong> LaserJock: hence nobody carries ATI's.
<LaserJock> Dell ships a lot of ATI
<LaserJock> a lot of laptops have ATI
<jdong> LaserJock: but dell does not exist. it's not walmart.
<jdong> LaserJock: and also, Dell only sells 1% AMD's, so it's irrelevant.
* ajmitch wishes compiz didn't suck & have numerous bugs
<imbrandon> jdong, you are lucky you are not within 50 miles of me i would fucking kick you square in the smart ass balls
<LaserJock> well, I've seen lots of Dell intel machines with ATI graphics
<jdong> who spit in his ATI hypertransport bus?
<jdong> racial profiling. LaserJock disagred with him too, and he goes after me
<\sh> jdong, this morning I just read a dell advertisment and 2 of three laptops have ati on board...and the other one it was a cheap nvidia with 128MB
<LaserJock> jdong: that's not needed
<jdong> \sh: yeah, the cheap radeon xpresses are too popular for our good
<jdong> \sh: the fact of the matter is, on Windows, they are the best performing integrated chipset....
<\sh> jdong, yes, but the drivers of ati/amd are, sorry to say, crap and should go to hell...
<jdong> \sh: totally agreed.
<jdong> \sh: but that doesn't mean we should neglect our users who happen to have these ATI chipsets.
<jdong> the fact of the matter is, it's perfectly possible to set up an Xgl+fglrx based compiz desktop that performs just as smoothly/reliably as an AIGLX+GMA950 one.
<LaserJock> anyway ...
<LaserJock> I seriously doubt they are intentially ignoring the UVF jdong 
<jdong> LaserJock: after two weeks of poking, I got one ACK....
<\sh> jdong, tbh if amd would put some pressure on it, they would have better drivers...and regarding xgl + beryl / compiz...my a100 is crashing 95% of the time after 5 minutes wobblling and scaling  
<LaserJock> jdong: that's not horrible
<jdong> \sh: really?
<jdong> LaserJock: by the time I get the second it's gonna be some critical freeze date
<jdong> and it's all over
<jdong> time for everyone to roll out checkinstalled random debs.
<\sh> jdong, and the same happens with aixgl and i915 or old ati legacy drivers with xgl and latest beryl svn
<jdong> and as soon as feisty+1 opens, they're going to change X packagin, and boom... no backport either.
<jdong> yay me.
<jdong> \sh: well I'm not sure about what's happening in your case... but I've had stable Xgl+fglrx+compiz since Dapper days
<LaserJock> well, as far as I know there isn't a critical freeze date for this
<jdong> \sh: right now on Feisty I can reliably suspend and resume over the course of 10 days
<LaserJock> they will get to it when they get to it
<jdong> and xgl/compiz works.
<jdong> LaserJock: release is like 4 weeks away.
<ajmitch> maybe the constant nagging chased people off
<LaserJock> jdong: so you have probably 3 weeks
<jdong> ajmitch: so now you're saying if I looked away from it, magically all the motu-uvf's would have been more likely to handle it??
<ajmitch> jdong: I'm saying that I was awfully tempted to ignore the bug
<ajmitch> but I thought that wouldn't be fair
* \sh can't +1 the package, because I don't have a fcking clue about X/xgl/aixgl in general...I'm just a plain user of it
<jdong> ajmitch: so if I said nothing, you would've been more willing to look at it?
<jdong> ajmitch: ^^ that's the reaction I've gotten from most of the others.
<ajmitch> as long as you'd assigned it to motu-uvf
<\sh> I would like to see our xorg maintainer to have a look with a qualified report 
<ajmitch> since subscribed bugs are on another page in LP
<theCore> I wonder if the upgrade from edgy/dapper to feisty will be smooth... 
<theCore> there seems an awful number of people using things like Automatix and cie
<jdong> theCore: my upgrade took 3 dist-upgrade cycles to do
<\sh> theCore, as always...dapper -> edgy -> feisty, or dapper -> next LTS release
<jdong> and theCore, recent automatix release (i.e. within Edgy time) don't do anything to bork an upgrade
<ajmitch> \sh: xgl has never really been touched much by the X maintainers in ubuntu
<ajmitch> \sh: it was originally packaged by mjg59, last touched by me to fix some bugs
<jdong> theCore: at least I've hit every single button in Automatix and Automatix2 on a test VM and it upgraded to feisty roughly the same.
<theCore> jdong: hopefully, it will be the same for all users
<jdong> theCore: I hope so too.
<\sh> theCore, this morning edgy to feisty on my t43..without any problems. yesterday on my toshiba r200 -> edgy to feisty: linux-restricted wasn't updated 
<jdong> on my initial upgrade of my laptop, I had dpkg exit with a non-zero exit code
<jdong> but a re-run of dist-upgrade went smoothly.
<theCore> personally, I had a lot of problems with the upgrade
<theCore> but I think these problem have been fixed
<jdong> are UVFe's required for kernel components?
<jdong> I'd love to ignore bug 82680 too but frankly I don't think it'd be fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82680 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[feisty]  regression: ti mmc card reader not working (worked flawlessly in edgy)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82680
<theCore> jdong: not before the Kernel Freeze, I think
* jdong checks kernel freeze date
<theCore> April 5th
<jdong> april 5th...
<jdong> ok, I'm going to leave it alone
<jdong> and magically it will be fixed by that time.
<\sh> well, I'm glad that the nozomi drivers are in 2.6.20-9 ,)
<jdong> same with the rest of my hitlist.
<\sh> and kppp supports now /dev/nozX devices..
<LaserJock> ajmitch: should we add SRU (again) to the MOTU Meeting?
<ajmitch> yeah
<LaserJock> I just feel like we keep revising it every week
<ajmitch> until it works..
<LaserJock> I think uploading directly to -updates while keeping -proposed for risky or high-profile uploads would be good
<LaserJock> there are so many trivial fixes that it's rediculous to have them sitting there forever
<rmjb> form an official testing team
<LaserJock> hah
<LaserJock> we need more teams for sure :-)
<joejaxx> does bzr support acl?
<LaserJock> in what way?
<joejaxx> things like: set who can view the code, commit changes
<LaserJock> joejaxx: well, chmod the dir
<jdong> joejaxx: if you use bzr+ssh:// or sftp:// transport and the underlying FS supports ACLs, and the admin set ACL's, then sure...
<jdong> joejaxx: for committing bzr goes by the permissions system established by the underlying filesystem
<jdong> joejaxx: for public http branching the situation is a bit different.... .htaccess kind of procedures may be used
<joejaxx> ah ok :)
<joejaxx> i was hoping that was the case
<\sh> jdong, no change...compiz doesn't work and with beryl emerald I don't see any text when I type
<jdong> \sh: feisty or edgy?
<\sh> jdong, feisty
<jdong> \sh: Xgl?
<jdong> AIGLX?
<\sh> aixgl with radeon driver
<jdong> hmm
<\sh> how do I load compiz manually ? compiz --replace?
<jdong> compiz --replace gconf
<LaserJock> added a couple items to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings
<LaserJock> please change/add stuff
<\sh> hmm....
<\sh> on gnome-terminal with compiz == no text
<Toadstool> hi everybody!
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<\sh> ah with latest beryl it works like a charm
<\sh> e
<jdong> \sh: cool :)
<rmjb> "all php4 packages are to be removed" so if there's an unmet dep for one of these packages ignore it?
<theCore> \sh: that's weird, gnome-terminal works fine under Compiz on my machine
<\sh> theCore, beryl works now :)
<\sh> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<\sh>  with this repos
<theCore> ah
<bddebian> Later gang
<theCore> see ya bddebian
<rmjb> later bddebian
<LaserJock> rmjb: well, we'd like to get them fixed
<LaserJock> cya bddebian 
<theCore> \sh: beryl = distraction (for me)
<\sh> I just like this mac os x style windowpicker ;)
<rmjb> LaserJock: well... it depends on other php4 packages that I assumed were already removed....
<LaserJock> rmjb: so it either needs to be fixed to work with PHP5 or removed, I think
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-06
<Lutin> ajmitch: any news of the sparc build ?
<Toadstool> Lutin: what's wrong with this buildd?
<Lutin> Toadstool: nothing wrong, I just forgot to disable the x86 asm code for mlt for non-x86 archs, so I want to make sure the fix actually works ):
<Lutin> :) rather
<jdong> LMAO compiz slurped up a window
<jdong> it must've gotten past upper clipping checks
<jdong> and got above the title bar on restrict Y-axis mode...
<jdong> then it wobbled for a little bit, and got slurped up...
<jdong> and now I can't find it... :(
<RAOF> jdong: I like getting wobbly confused about what a window should snap to.
<RAOF> jdong: Then you can watch it osscilate between different positions :)
<joejaxx> crimsun: it is a hard decision :(
<crimsun> joejaxx: why?
<crimsun> it has inertia; you shouldn't be concerned about existing users but potential users.
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> i just hope a move from the fluxbuntu name will not start another bad stigma
<LaserJock> what's do you want to call it?
<LaserJock> s/'s//
<joejaxx> i do not know something that has nothing to do with the curent name
<joejaxx> because there is that insertwindowmanagerherebuntu with it
<joejaxx> so everyone thinks it is about fluxbox
<joejaxx> too bad there was already the ubuntu lite project i would have probably called it that when i started it
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> Damn, another mentor e-mail.  Like I can mentor anyone :-(
<jdong> bddebian: learn me, oh great one :D
<bddebian> hah, yeah right
<ajmitch> bddebian: not bad, I've never managed to get an email about mentoring yet
<bddebian> ajmitch: I've gotten several but rarely hear back :-(
* jdong thinks about saying something, then decides not
<ajmitch> jdong: probably a wise choice
<bddebian> jdong: See you are already smarter than me, I would have said it ;-P
<jdong> ajmitch: You know I love you deep down inside.
<ajmitch> I'm sure you do, very deep
* jdong thinks of something else to say, but decides not to say that either
* jdong hugs ajmitch before he gets steaming mad
<ajmitch> saying that you're not saying something isn't really helping
<jdong> oh come on it was not going to be anything mean
<jdong> just.... not appropriate humor for this channel.
<ajmitch> s/for this channel//
<jdong> pfft there's a time and a place for that's what she said jokes
<jdong> like.... The Office
<jdong> or when my math teacher hands back a proof test that says "Stop working on both sides"
<jdong> (well... he wasn't too amused at the remark....)
* ajmitch wonders when jdong is going for motu
<jdong> ajmitch: do you think I have a chance?
<ajmitch> at the moment, not much
<ajmitch> I struggle to think of what you've contributed that can be measured for motu
<jdong> it's on my list of goals somewhere
<jdong> just not the immediate future
<ajmitch> eg new packages, fixes, etc
<ajmitch> I'm sure there are some, I just don't know them
<jdong> there's not terribly many, but I've made some contributions in that manner
<jdong> without a doubt not enough to be significant on the MOTU radar
<bddebian> jdong: Don't worry me, ajmitch wouldn't have me either ;-)
<ajmitch> only because your application would be full of how much you suck, don't do anything, etc
<ajmitch> tiring reading, really :)
<bddebian> You have a point there :-)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> ajmitch definitely practices the tough love thing
<ajmitch> why waste words on being nice?
<jdong> I like that way of looking at it :)
* ajmitch might try & turn up to work late in the morning
<ajmitch> so that I can get to the motu meeting
<jdong> ajmitch: I got classes and would have a very tough time making it ot the MOTU meeting... you think putting xserver-xgl on the agenda is any good if I don't show up?
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> depends if the usual motu-uvf people are there
<ajmitch> if I'm around, I'll try & remember
* jdong hugs ajmitch again
<joejaxx> hello imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya joejaxx 
<joejaxx> how have you been?
<imbrandon> good good
<imbrandon> busy at times but good
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm sorry for being an ass... :(
<ajmitch> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya jdong ajmitch 
<imbrandon> jdong, np i just needed a bit to cool off
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi guys
<tonyyarusso> phooey - I don't have a new upstream tarball yet (expected on Friday) and the dev is in bed already
<RAOF> For what?  Nvu?
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> That's why I like being upstream.  No pesky tarballs :)
<siretart> morning folks
<ajmitch> hi siretart 
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<AstralJava> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi AstralJava
<\sh> moins
<ajmitch> hi \sh 
<\sh> wine will be uploaded in a few.
* \sh gnarfs to edac amd patches and 2.6.20 vanilla kernel *gnarf*
<\sh> wine uploaded
<Lutin> hello
* ajmitch files yet another uvf exception request
<ajmitch> dholbach: we seem to have got through most of the uvf requests in the queue except xserver-xgl
<dholbach> ajmitch: i know
<ajmitch> oh, and glom :)
* ajmitch looks\
<ajmitch> glom looks fairly ok
<dholbach> :-D
<Lutin> ajmitch: was the sparc build of mlt successful ?
<ajmitch> Lutin: eventually
<Lutin> ajmitch: cool, thanks :)
<Lutin> ajmitch: could you upload the debdiff please ? it's at http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/code/mlt_0.2.2+cvs20070213-0ubuntu2.debdiff :)
* TheMuso will be attending the MOTU meeting.
<TheMuso> Hey all BTW.
<ajmitch> hi TheMuso 
<ajmitch> Lutin: I'll take a look
<Lutin> ajmitch: thanks :)
<poningru> how do I report a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-applets/+filebug
<poningru> err https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-applets
<poningru> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415242
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 415242 in gweather "Hazardous weather alerts" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]  
<poningru> wanna work on that
<poningru> anyone?
<crimsun> sweet, just closed nine bugs.
<crimsun> ok, bed time for an hour.
<dholbach> crimsun: good night
<GNUro> 'lo!
<stan1> hello
<pirast> ajmitch, ping
<Hobbsee> pirast: he's asleep
<pirast> hobbsee, mhm okay.. thanks
<pirast> hobbsee, maybe you can help me?
<pirast> too late :-(
<jdong> siretart: could I get you to look at the xserver-xgl UVFe?
<siretart> bug no?
<siretart> jdong: I've looked at it one more time, but I don't think I can decide on that. The changes are way too big for me to have good concience with approving it
<dholbach> siretart, slomo_, crimsun, ajmitch: maybe we should point out our concerns/feelings on the bug report and make it a decision
<siretart> k
<jdong> my argument towards approving it is that the current xserver-xgl package is utterly useless/broken.
<jdong> while the new one works fine. I've been running it for the two weeks just fine.
<jdong> if we ship a broken Xgl, it's going to cause total confusion by everyone attempting to use xserver-xgl
<jdong> and us not including it officially will simply lead to more illegitimate repositories with various half-baked attempts at updating xserver-xgl.
<jdong> the xserver-xgl package does not have any impact on any other package
<dholbach> which of the current bugs will it fix?
<jdong> dholbach: bug 86841
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86841 in libxrandr "compiz/beryl does not refresh content of windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86841
<dholbach> there are a couple of them open and nearly all of them unconfirmed/undecided
<jdong> basically beryl and compiz will not redraw at all with xserver-xgl in feisty
<jdong> making the whole package useless.
<jdong> bug 89716 too
<dholbach> is it a libxrandr bug or xserver-xgl bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89716 in xserver-xgl "White screen with compiz (xgl and comp with different libGL to compiz?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89716
<jdong> it's a libxrandr ABI change that caused it
<jdong> a xserver-xgl bug for Xgl users
<jdong> an AIGLX bug (fixed by rebuild/xorg 7.2 upload) for AIGLX'ers
<siretart> jdong: I've just commented on the bug
<siretart> jdong: is it correct that only fglrx users need xserver-xgl?
<jdong> siretart: fglrx and nvidia-legacy
<siretart> ah. hmm i see
<siretart> so your point is to get the package either removed or updated, right?
<jdong> right.
<dholbach> don't get me wrong, I appreciate your efforts - but for me looking at the update: I see 1) lots of bugs that look untouched, a 2) HUGE update, 3) no regular updates to the package at all
<siretart> honestly, I'm rather for removing, but since we don't have personal package archives or something, this is probabably too harsh...
<dholbach> to me it's almost impossible to judge if it will work out or now
<dholbach> that's why I didn't comment any further on it
<jdong> dholbach: from what your'e saying, it's better to totally remove the package?
<jdong> since the long-term maintenance of the package seems bleak?
<dholbach> no, of course I'd like better maintenance of it - removal can't be the answer to things like that
<siretart> dholbach: that's an interesting question for the motu council, imo: What shall we do with packages, from who we know that they are broken? until now, we rather have let them be broken in releases, which is suboptimal as well :/
<dholbach> I just want to clarify why nobody of the five team members answered on it earlier
<jdong> ok.
<jdong> well, better maintenance will start by making the package work....
<jdong> shipping a version of xserver-xgl that just starts and does not ever redraw after starting
<jdong> just sounds illogical.
<dholbach> of course it does... but maintenance is more than uploading a git snapshot - how willing are you to take care of the fallout of that update and further maintenance?
<jdong> speaking for myself, I'd be glad to devote time in making sure Xgl is taken care of
<jdong> my 3D desktop addiction depends on Xgl
<dholbach> siretart: removal should be the last solution in any case
<siretart> dholbach: the point is that there is no one how has time and the ability to backport the fix from the new git snapshot to what we have in feisty. at least in the timeframe to feisty release
<jdong> and the only case of fallout is if the package starts deleting random packages everywhere.
<jdong> the current package does not work period..... a new one can't possibly get worse.
<dholbach> jdong: hu? what about 'usual' bug reports?
<siretart> jdong: would you be willing to git bisect and identify the commit which makes xgl happy again?
<jdong> siretart: yeah I can, but it's gonna probably be a huge set of changes that port Xgl over to the new Xorg 7.2 and Mesa  API
<jdong> dholbach: I'd be glad to sift thru the usual bug reports too if it makes you happy.
<dholbach> jdong: you don't do that to make me happy - you do that if you want to *maintain* the package
<siretart> jdong: are you bug contact and work regularily on xserver-xgl?
<dholbach> and make users happy and keep the package in shape
<jdong> ok, I've bugmailed myself to the package. I will triage all xserver-xgl bugs to the best of my ability.
<jdong> siretart: I just become bug contact; I didn't before work on xserver-xgl
<bddebian> Heya gang
<dholbach> jdong: I don't want to talk you into it
<siretart> huhu bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi siretart
<jdong> dholbach: if someone more knowledgeable is willing to step up, I'd be cool with that....
<dholbach> jdong: siretart sums it up quite well, when he says "To me this is update could mean a totally other set of bugs"
<jdong> I am not the world's most confident person in my abilities.
<jdong> siretart: what other kind of bugs can be generated?
<jdong> I cannot imagine how xgl could get any worse
<jdong> it a'ready doesn't draw.
<jdong> hmm
<siretart> jdong: like, well, not working any more on cards which worked before, or causing dataloss on cards you didn't test before or anything
<jdong> siretart: it works on 0 cards right now.
<siretart> jdong: how can you be sure?
<jdong> siretart: and rendering opengl textures causing data loss? :)
<jdong> siretart: because xserver-xgl is compiled against Xorg 7.0.0, does not build against current feisty
<jdong> and I've yet to find one person in #beryl or antoher desktop effects community
<jdong> that says Feisty xgl works
<siretart> jdong: let's make a deal: please triage the existing bugs on xserver-xgl, mark duplicates as dups, and mention fixed bugs in your updated package. 
<dholbach> and we should have an announce somewhere
<dholbach> that people test it and report back
<jdong> siretart: ok, will do.
<dholbach> maybe the team around ubuntu-desktop-effects can help with that
<jdong> dholbach: heh I think everyone developing Ubuntu has moved on to the AIGLX framework.
<siretart> jdong: I'm pretty surprised that an ABI break in mesa/x11 breaks xserver-xgl. if this was true, the package should have been renamed so that all depending packages are forced to be recompiled. in this case, please file a bug about this
<jdong> siretart: there's plenty more ABI breaks caused by Xorg 7.2's upgrade
<siretart> jdong: but I'm not an xorg guru as well. I'm just pretty surprised
<jdong> siretart: for starters , start DrScheme and hit any menu entry
<jdong> pow, xlib->xcb assertion failure
<jdong> searching xcb in Launchpad reveals a bunch more
<siretart> jdong: well, I'd consider this a bug in packaging then. ABI breakage really should be represented in the packaging
<siretart> jdong: in xorg/xcb packaging
<jdong> ok
<jdong> if that's corrected, that just means all incompatible packages would be uninstallable....
<siretart> jdong: exactly!
<jdong> that's a great solution.
<siretart> well, it's not that great, but at least lets us easily identify broken packages
<siretart> hi allee!
<jdong> *sigh*
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a different between Edgy & Feisty in the way keystrokes are dealt with under the virtual console ?
<jdong> maybe I do know too much about this xgl stuff
<jdong> it's amusing how many bug numbers relating to this stuff I've committed to memory
<jdong> siretart / dholbach: ok, these bugs are too overwhelming for me to deal with....
<jdong> I'm not an X developer by any means
<siretart> jdong: I totally understand your point, and let me assure you, you are not the first who comes up with the same arguments in this discussion. I e.g. remember lucas arguing with ruby very similar
<jdong> well there's got to be a better solution for Feisty than shipping a broken version or removing it altogether....
<siretart> ergo sum: xgl in ubuntu remains unmaintained. which is sad :(
<dholbach> jdong: nobody asks you to fix the bugs
<dholbach> jdong: but it helps to ask for more info and feed the information back to upstream
<jdong> dholbach: I can't even classify the bugs in any way...
<jdong> other than yes they happen, no they don't.
<dholbach> ... establish wiki pages with debugging info
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<dholbach> that's why it's hard to do updates like that :-(
<siretart> ton's of 'unconfirmed' bugs looks like tons of bugs nobody did even care to read about them
<dholbach> yep
<jdong> that's just a byfactor of the nature of Xgl....
<jdong> it's an ugly workaround to 3D desktops
<siretart> espc. when there are so many bugs with the same bug title
<jdong> and it also pushes OpenGL limits on those video cards
<jdong> yeah all these crashes with stacktraces/whatnot attached
<jdong> they're really hard to validate or classify.
<siretart> jdong: if a software is unmaintainable, I fear that I don't see many other options than removing :(
<dholbach> stacktraces you can retrace and forward upstream
<dholbach> and if you get lots of them you can probably mark lots of them as duplicates
<dholbach> but that's work
<jdong> I'm not sure if they are duplicates
<siretart> dholbach: which is hard if upstream just tells you to try a later version :/ - what would really help here is if launchpad would automatically retrace the .crash files (which is planned, I assume)
<dholbach> yes it is
<jdong> well... I'd rather see this package removed in this case. It appears pretty unsupported and nobody wants to support it.
<dholbach> but it's not hard to run         apport-retrace -su <bug number>              on your box
<jdong> and those who show interest in it don't have the knowledge or time to do it
<siretart> wow. that looks neat
<jdong> maintaining xserver-xgl is such a oxymoron too... all the library paths are different
<jdong> depending on your video driver....
<jdong> you have to PRELOAD the binary's xlibmesa anyway to get Xgl to work
<jdong> IMO this package is best pseudo-supported unofficially by Beryl repositories.
<siretart> dholbach: apport-retrace -u seems undcoumented (?!)
<dholbach>        -u, --unpack-only
<dholbach>               Only unpack the additionally required packages, do not configure
<dholbach>               them.  The additional packages are purged again after retracing.
<dholbach>               This is particularly useful when running this program in a fake
<dholbach>               root   environment,  when  not  every  package  can  be  cleanly
<dholbach>               installed completely.
<jdong> well, and these bugs don't retrace
<jdong> they are before Doomsday
<dholbach> apport-retrace 0.63
<jdong> any bug before 2/20-ish will not retrace anymore.
<PriceChild> jdong, Me and lupine were discussing putting a fixed xserver-xgl onto our repos if it wasn't fixed for feisty.
<dholbach> jdong: that's something a maintainer needs to do
<jdong> PriceChild: I think it's best to have the whole package moved to feisty.
<jdong> err, beryl.
<dholbach> jdong: ask for more info - ask people to try to reproduce etc
<PriceChild> I'm sure we could accommodate it.
<jdong> dholbach: now you're just sending me on an 81*2-click snipe hunt.
<jdong> EVERY bug is like this.
<jdong> I've just looked through the first 20
<dholbach> jdong: what am I?
<siretart> dholbach: you seem to have some other apport than me: apport-retrace: error: no such option: -u
<dholbach> siretart: <dholbach> apport-retrace 0.63
<siretart> oh, I'm still at 0.61 :)
<dholbach> he split it into a new package
<jdong> dholbach: trying to occupy me with a menial task so that I go away or infinitely get bogged in this.
<jdong> going thru 81 bugs and setting NeedsInfo
<dholbach> jdong: what?
<dholbach> jdong: I said a couple of times, that you don't have to make me happy
<jdong> well at this point I there's no option but to remove xserver-xgl.
<siretart> it that's the best, then so be it. sad but true
<dholbach> jdong: I just said what it takes to maintain software - you can't just update 3 million lines of code and let people just deal with what you did - it's hard to measure progress of such an update if you (or somebody else) didn't look at bugs before
<jdong> nobody is willing to maintain it....
<dholbach> jdong: I definitely didn't say "go away" or "give you a task"
<dholbach> and I didn't mean to
<jdong> and making it work and maintaining it seem to conflict in this case.
<dholbach> if you look at other uvf bugs, I asked people a couple of times to look at the fallout and bug reports stemming from their updates
<jdong> dholbach: sorry. You gave me the <do this> <do that> see? not so easy to do it. No fix.
<dholbach> and it's quite natural to do that
<jdong> I'm just saying in this case I see no fallout potential
<dholbach> No, it's not easy. I agree with you on that.
<jdong> other than xgl going on a file-deleting rampage.
<jdong> and that is not good enough of a reason as it seems :)
<dholbach> Ok... when I talk about "fallout" I mean bug reports which originate from the update.
<jdong> so that leaves the only choice to be removing the package.
<jdong> dholbach: if every program started with return 0, there would be no bug reports :)
<jdong> any bug reports arising from this would simply mean xserver-xgl worked again.
<dholbach> ...
<jdong> as I said, there is not one example that anyone can come up with as to what can be worse than this package in its current, totally-broken state.
<siretart> too bad that we don't have a 'temp. remove package' yet :(
<jdong> IMO Xorg 7.2 should not have gone in.
<jdong> the fact that it got in after UVF is utterly frustratingly unfair.
* siretart agrees
<jdong> especially since it inhibits fixing several programs that it broke.
<jdong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=xcb+assertion&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<jdong> ^^ that's some of the stuff broken by Xorg 7.2
<jdong> most of which is fixed by a long stream of upstream changesets that accomodate Xorg 7.2
<jdong> which of course are painstakenly hard to backport
<jdong> and yay for UVF.
<dholbach> can you follow up with that information in the bug report?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> anyway, got to get to classes
<jdong> I'll see you guys later
<dholbach> see you
<heinz55> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?z8nBe44s
<dholbach> siretart: do you want to put 'removal of packages' up for discussion for the MOTU meeting later?
<Toadstool> good morning everybody!
<ScottK> Good morning Toadstool.
<Toadstool> hi ScottK 
<dholbach> ok see you later for the meeting
<tonyyarusso> Is there any reason scim would be needed for non-asian languages?  (English and Spanish)
<Riddell> where is the upstream version freeze exception process documented?
<jdong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<shawarma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<shawarma> *G*
<jdong> shawarma: I hereby sue you for IP infringement.
<jdong> :)
<shawarma> My irssi tells me I beat you to it. :-)
<shawarma> You *soooo* slow.
<shawarma> :-)
<jdong> shawarma: well... I'm on MITNet. So I must have been faster.
<jdong> take that.
<shawarma> Wow. It's got a built in time machine?
<jdong> yes :)
<jdong> actually the internet revolves around my laptop.
<shawarma> That's a lot of responsibility.
<jdong> I know.
<tonyyarusso> lol
<stgraber> jdong answer was the first one to be show (at least here) :)
<jdong> :)
<tonyyarusso> I saw jdong first too
<tonyyarusso> So, Is there any reason scim would be needed for non-asian languages?  (English and Spanish)
* tonyyarusso is wondering about whether to include it on a system
<shawarma> stgraber, tonyyarusso: Bah.
<shawarma> :-)
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> shawarma: by the way, thank you for the fix for openvpn, now it's possible to configure it without using the ALT key to move the settings window.
<stgraber> shawarma: just this little "push" thing and I'll be able to avoid the use of my ugly scripts :)
<shawarma> stgraber: I'm working on it right now. 
<stgraber> good to hear, thank you very much
<igor> hi all.. where can I learn about package pre-seed?
<stgraber> Reloading internet, will certainly be disconnected ... (but that's a risk to take to have 1 more MB :))
<tonyyarusso> igor: apt-get source ubuntu-desktop and look around
<igor> tonyyarusso: thankz ;-0
<igor> I will give a try
<sladen> look around you .... just look, around you
<shawarma> stgraber: Any preference about the text next to the checkbox?
<stgraber> shawarma: "Pull options from the server" ?
<shawarma> stgraber: Alright.
<stgraber> shawarma: If you don't have an OpenVPN server configured to use "push", you can simply upload the dsc, source and diff somewhere and I'll pbuild + test it locally
<mr_pouit> Does someone have an idea for Bug #85898 ? it fails only on buildd, so I can't really test :/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85898 in kxgenerator "[feisty]  FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85898
<ajmitch> morning
<geser> mr_pouit: install pkgbinarymangler inside your pbuilder and build the package with it, it contains the pkgtranslationstrip script
<mr_pouit> geser: ok, i'll try this, thanks.
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<igor> where can I find this binary: germinate-update-metapackage
<ajmitch> germinate
<igor> ajmitch: thankz
<igor> where is the content of this variable "${ubuntu-minimal:Depends} (and others)
<geser> igor: have you looked already in debian/rules?
<igor> no.
<igor> i found
<igor> for seed in minimal standard desktop; do package=ubuntu-$$seed; 
<igor> ... >> debian/$$package.substvars; (then the substvars are created)
<igor> fine ;-)
<igor> geser: thank you
<igor> very smart indeed.
<tonyyarusso> igor: text files in parent dir
<igor> tonyyarusso: I found it
<igor> {desktop,minima,standard}-{$ARCH}
<igor> s/minima/minimal/g
<igor> {desktop,minimal,standard}{,-recommends}-{$ARCH} (this fits better ;-)
<igor> btw, im also looking for how to feed my debconf with answers (example ntpdate servers, or locales to be generated), there is any documentation explaning how to do that?
<tonyyarusso> igor: I ran across some recently - a sec
<igor> tonyyarusso: sure. ;-) 
<sistpoty> gpocentek: anything you'd like to add to Luka's application? if not, I'll send a mail to TB with our resolution, ok?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I'm surprised you're up so early ;)
<sistpoty> :P
<LaserJock> MOTU Meeting in 20min?
<tonyyarusso> igor: This page and the various links from it may be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#head-d2e2ac6138c17dbdea4fdc90935c64eadf6388d7
<igor> tonyyarusso: thankz I will read them all ;-)
<TheMuso> Hey all.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: so they say
<LaserJock> my wife got in a bit of a car accident this morning
<LaserJock> so I'm not quite at work yet
<LaserJock> so I might be a tad late to the meeting
<ajmitch> ouch
<siretart> huhu sistpoty, hi ajmitch, hey LaserJock! :)
<sistpoty> hi TheMuso
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi sistpoty and siretart 
<ajmitch> siretart, ltns :)
<Toadstool> hi *
<sistpoty> siretart: /me is just looking at bug #89573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89573 in pypanel "Pypanel packages does not include the pypanel binary" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89573
<sistpoty> siretart: I don't know what to make of the proposed patch there...
<siretart> ajmitch: oh, I'm around from time to time, but I'm quite busy with work :/
<ajmitch> oh that bug
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: ^^
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: why do you need to change the python-path in the patch?
<siretart> sistpoty: assuming that it fixes the problem, it seems pretty short, no? ;)
<sistpoty> siretart: well, I'm not sure *if* it fixes the problem actually... will the binary work then?
<siretart> but you're right. it is pretty strange why this one needs some private modules of python-xlib
<mr_pouit> sistpoty: it's the only fix I found (it seems that python-support modules dirs aren't in python path on edgy ?)
<siretart> I mean they are private for a reason, no?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I fought with python-xlib for a bit to try & get it to show
<ajmitch> they're not meant to be private, the bug should be fixed in python-xlib
<siretart> mr_pouit: they are, but private modules are, well, private
<siretart> ajmitch: okay, but that's another bug then..
<sistpoty> ajmitch: yes, I agree that this fix should rather be in python-xlib... 
<ajmitch> sistpoty: yep :)
<siretart> so if we all guess right, the patch rather works around a bug in python-xlib
<mr_pouit> siretart: so it's a bug of python-xlib, not pypanel...
<siretart> so do we want to accept this workaround?
<ajmitch> it's a bug in python-xlib, fixing that would mean having to rebuild pypanel
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: it's both... ideally python-xlib would be fixed first, and pypanel would only be rebuild
<sistpoty> siretart: I'm a little bit undecided on this, I guess I'd prefer having python-xlib fixed first, but it's not a strong opinion
<siretart> and first we need to find out why it is private in python-xlib after all
<LaserJock> ok, I'm heading to work, hopefully I'll be back in 20min or so.
<sistpoty> later LaserJock
<igor> tonyyarusso: it helped A LOT! Thankz.. amazing file. btw iso linux can read from network, usb or floppy?
<mr_pouit> sistpoty: ok (fixing python-xlib would be a little cleaner than my workaround so). And there are only 2 packages which depends on python-xlib
<siretart> puh
<siretart> mr_pouit: which is the other one?
<sistpoty> xkeysw-config
<siretart> hm.
* sistpoty tests xkeysw-config
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
* \sh will have a cigarette and will then join the meeting
<ajmitch> hi dholbach 
* ajmitch might try & be in the meeting
<dholbach> hi sistpoty, hi ajmitch
<bddebian> Meeting is when?
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> 6m
<ajmitch> dholbach: so was there some agreement on xgl?
<ajmitch> bddebian: RSN
<sistpoty> oh, nice... xkeysw-config is broken as well, but first and foremost due to a python2.4 anywhere in the script
<bddebian> RSN?
<ajmitch> Real Soon Now
<dholbach> real soon now
* sistpoty runs for a coffee and a cigarette then
<bddebian> Ahh
* ajmitch should run out & grab a drink, back in 2 min
<siretart> sistpoty: wow. se we can fix 3 packages with one SRU :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: pypanel would still need a rebuild
* ajmitch has caffeine, yay
<siretart> dholbach: I've ust added the point from this afternoon to the agenda: broken packages (you'll surely remember)
<dholbach> siretart: ok
<tonyyarusso> igor: I think so, ya
<igor> tonyyarusso: if it could read from network and recieve parameters from command line.. will be perfect 4 tests before final compilation. ;-)
<bddebian> Am I missing the meeting?  I'm in a meeting at work :(
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> fruck
<crimsun> bddebian: yeah, I'm juggling meetings too. Thankfully this other one is about professional certificates. :)
<bddebian> :)
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: righto
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: yeah, my thinking is that the Debian New Maintainers' Guide already does a terrific job. The Ubuntu packaging guide could just use that as the base (more strongly than it does currently) and offer cookbook solutions.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I can see that, although the Ubuntu PG is a bit friendlier than the Debian one atm, for starting with
<crimsun> right, but the UPG can outline the points "most suitable" for new packagers, for instance
<crimsun> a feisty+1 job, for sure
<tonyyarusso> Even something arranged intended as an appendix to the DNMG as "First time? Some quick simplifications to get you started, then refer back once you get going" would be cool, then the rest cookbook-style maybe
<crimsun> I'd say put that at the beginning of the UPG
<crimsun> Most textbooks/references have something of the sort
<tonyyarusso> Mmhmm
<\sh> guys, regarding php4-transition...do we have to remove all php4 binary packages from the php-app/module source packages?
<ryanakca> what does "dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address" mean?
* ryanakca changed it from 0ubuntu1 to 0ubuntu2, and I have an @kubuntu.org address... but ?
<Toadstool> ryanakca: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000249.html
<Lure> ryanakca: it has to be ubuntu.com afair
<ryanakca> shucks...
<geser> Lure: anything containing ubuntu should work
<LaserJock> argg
<LaserJock> did I miss everything
<LaserJock> ?
<Lure> geser: then kubuntu.org should be fine...
<ryanakca> Lure: aha... kk
<Lure> ryanakca: did you change Maintainer or just changelog?
<geser> ryanakca: Maintainer should contain ubuntu
<ryanakca>   Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss at lists.ubuntu.com>             should it be     Kubuntu Core Developers <kubuntu-devel at lists.ubuntu.com>           , since it's amarok?
<geser> AFAIK is a more specific address ok
<crimsun> \sh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-February/023313.html is a nice summary of sorts. So get rid of php4-specific stuff or add the alt Deps
<ryanakca> Currently it's set to the debian devel, https://launchpad.net/~adeodato/ .
<crimsun> ryanakca: set Maintainer to Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<geser> if you change Maintainer put the old one into XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<ryanakca> crimsun: kk
<\sh> crimsun: ok...so removing php4-* binary packages from debian/control where we have php5-* binary packages
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee 
<\sh> oh fck...it's 9:14pm UTC...and I'm sitting still in the office
* ryanakca waves to Hobbsee of the Pointy Stick
<ryanakca> \sh: ouch..
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch, ryanakca 
<\sh> but good for my new FAI server...which looks very nice now, and it's 40% faster installing a machine from now on...
<jdong_> god straight Xorg uses a lot of redraw CPU.
<jdong_> the day that I admit to Compiz improving performance... oh boy
<ajmitch> the day that compiz actually works *properly*
<sistpoty> the day my thesis is finished *g*
<crimsun> it's a Feature!
<bddebian> heh
* Hobbsee wonders how long ago the meeting finished
<bddebian> About 10 minutes
<Hobbsee> ah right
<siretart> \sh: did you already try the latest fai (3.1.7)?
* Hobbsee wonders if there were any decent conclusions, and if someone is writing up the minute
<Hobbsee> s
<\sh> siretart: nope..I'm sitting on 3.0.x fai...I don't have the time to test other versions...I just needed working yum support
<siretart> \sh: nobse also uses fai to install suse servers...
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: yet another SRU policy 
<Toadstool> simpler than the previous one though
<\sh> siretart: hehe...I can decide now: sles9 ubuntu or rhel :)
<\sh> or debian
<siretart> \sh: but he is using apt-get, suse seem to provide 'official' apt sources for their repo
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: hooray!
<Toadstool> :)
<\sh> siretart: for opensuse that's right...for sles9 you are fcked in any way...I'm using self managed yum repositories...
* Hobbsee only did one of the last lot, so it wouldnt be too hard to use a new process.
<\sh> siretart: but the debian repos style :)
<siretart> hm. ic
<\sh> siretart: also, we have far too many self made rpm packages...beginning from kernels to oracle server/client packages 
<\sh> siretart: very nasty 
<siretart> \sh: I was just curious, partly because I talkt to Thomas this weekend
<siretart> I talked, even..
<\sh> oh did I say...oracle-client 10.2 does work on dapper 
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: I'm writing the minutes... 
<Hobbsee> nice, thanks
<\sh> siretart: well, tbh, FAI itself is not a big problem anymore...more a problem is, the asset management, which has to be done with HP ServiceDesk..and I need to write some tools which are querying this HP SD tool to get some deployment data from it...
<ajmitch> crimsun: it's a great feature of compiz that I can't type in my password for nm-applet
<ajmitch> not showing anything in the window is a great security feature there
<crimsun> ajmitch: neat! On this machine, I get the excellent proactive security feature of turning my entire screen black. Can't even log out.
<ajmitch> impressive!
<ajmitch> compiz mostly works for me on the laptop, so I'm pretty lucky
<\sh> siretart: the next big problem...yum is not the right tool for managing software updates and downgrades...
<ajmitch> \sh: not many packages will handles downgrades cleanly
<\sh> ajmitch: without getting slow screen output during the next 5 minutes? ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: works fine, I've started using compiz as my main WM on the laptop
<\sh> ajmitch: that's right...but we need to do it sometimes...especially when the devs are doing some nasty shit ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: nvidia or ati card?
<LaserJock> so is it 2 testing acks from anybody for SRU?
<\sh> anyways I have to sleep a bit...so I need to go to my hotel :(
<\sh> cu tomorrow :)
<crimsun> LaserJock: essentially
<LaserJock> crimsun: does the MOTU sponsor count? seems like they should
<crimsun> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> ok, thanks for the info, sorry I didn't make it
<crimsun> np, we know married deities have to run the world
<LaserJock> heh
<siretart> ah, sparky seems to be indeed used by fellow MOTUs :)
<siretart> hope it isn't too slow...
<welshbyte> hm, you know you've been away too long when you have to look up the acronyms on the wiki
<bddebian> Heh, heya welshbyte
<welshbyte> ello bddebian 
<ryanakca> what's an nmu?
<welshbyte> non maintainer upload
<tonyyarusso> ryanakca: non-maintainer-upload - ignore it
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> kk
<welshbyte> and that one wasn't even on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Acronyms :)
<mr_pouit> sistpoty: (or crimsun) eventually, what was decided for pypanel? Do you still want a complete debdiff, or does it affects python-xlib ?
<LaserJock> there's a Mozilla Team Council?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: there is now
<mr_pouit> *affect
<LaserJock> how odd
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: we decided on the meeting that we won't have the motu-sru team any longer, and any motu can upload to -proposed
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: so basically you'll just have to find a sponsor for the diff, who'll take care now
<jdong_> sistpoty: who can +1?
<jdong_> and how many needed
<sistpoty> jdong_: there won't be +1 needed for -proposed any longer
<sistpoty> jdong_: only 7 days of  testing and 2 works for me
<jdong_> sistpoty: and anyone can worksforme?
<sistpoty> jdong_: yep
<jdong_> sistpoty: wow this is excellent news indeed
<sistpoty> jdong_: yes it is. I hope that we'll finally get stuff into updates in a timely matter now :)
<sistpoty> (and I don't need to write motu-sru reports any longer as a side effect *g*)
<mr_pouit> ^^
<mr_pouit> sistpoty: ok
<tonyyarusso> Is anyone aware of licensing issues or other problems with Slim (Simple login manager) to keep it out of the repos?
<mr_pouit> maybe missing COPYING file in orig tarball ?
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: anyway as I've already said, I'd prefer to fix python-xlib, but if you can make sure that pypanel works fine with the workaround, I don't see a problem with that as well (due to only two rdepends of python-xlib)
<Lutin> ajmitch: did you have some time to have a look to mlt ?
<jdong_> sistpoty:  so eum, that means the Azureus fix is finally going to be in edgy-updates right? :D
<mr_pouit> sistpoty: I checked on a pbuilder and it worked, but I'll try to look at python-xlib before attaching full debdiff
<sistpoty> jdong_: yep... I'll plan on doing some uploads later tonight... but feel free to help out and sponsor any SRU's which have 2 works for me and are older than 7 days for -updates ;)
<sistpoty> mr_pouit: please check also if it works actually, not just if it builds ;)
<jdong_> sistpoty: I'm not MOTU, remember? ;-)
<jdong_> sistpoty: is there a wiki document or mailing list post about this decision?
<crimsun> dholbach is preparing the announcement.
<sistpoty> jdong_: not yet... I'm writing on the minutes of the meeting and dholbach will write an announcement and update the wiki
<jdong_> ok, thanks
<jdong_> could I subscribe to the virtual MOTU pinging service for when that gets posted? :D
<sistpoty> jdong_: you can subscribe to both the wiki page and ubuntu-motu ml? *g*
<crimsun> I presume you're subscribed to ubuntu-devel-discuss@ and ubuntu-motu@ already?
<Toadstool> tonyyarusso: no licensing issues afaik, just noone's packaged it well enough for it to be uploaded yet
<LaserJock> crimsun: cookbook packaging guide, interesting idea
<tonyyarusso> Toadstool: Has there been a pkging attempt that you are aware of ?
<Toadstool> er... yeah I tried a few months ago ^^
<Toadstool> never took the time to finish it though
<Toadstool> tonyyarusso: https://code.launchpad.net/~jcorbier/+branch/slim/ubuntu <-- there you go if you want to finish waht I've done so far
<tonyyarusso> Toadstool: Cool, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Toadstool: Do you know what outstanding issues there were?
<Toadstool> none, just been too busy to package anything else lately
<tonyyarusso> ok
<jdong_> sistpoty: lol :)
<jdong_> crimsun: I have to admit I am not subscribed to those high volume lists, but I do read thru the archives
<LaserJock> -motu isn't high volume
<LaserJock> -devel-discuss can be sorta
<LaserJock> bugmail is high volume :-)
* bddebian hasn't even moved from edgy-updates to feisty-updates :-(
<jdong_> LaserJock: if you say so
<secureboot> anyone know of any documentation about how to package an init.d script? just call update-rc.d from postinst?
<sistpoty> -motu even doesn't receive much spam...
<secureboot> and have a file install to /etc/init.d
<sistpoty> (which is moderated away anyways)
<geser> secureboot: man dh_installinit
<secureboot> geser: call that from postinst?
<secureboot> nm
<secureboot> looks more complicated - i'll look for examples
<geser> no, it's debhelper scripts which you call from debian/rules and do the necessary work
<geser> mv the file to the right place and add the necessary scriptlets to postinst
<tonyyarusso> debhelper scripts are pretty impressive, I've found
<geser> but you can do it also all by hand if you want
<secureboot> geser: that's just an update-rc.d call, right?
<stgraber> Any of you using Feisty has some problem with GPG signature with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ScottK> Way back when (ok - 3 months ago) it was suggested that I try and get the stuff I was bringing to Ubuntu into Debian.  I've started working on that.  I'd appreciate a point/how-to for setting up a sid chroot on an Ubuntu box.  Any pointers?
<geser> secureboot: yes
<ScottK> stgraber: Yes.
<stgraber> I have a BADSIG here and not when using my local mirror (~3 hours from archive)
<tonyyarusso> stgraber: Yes, all the time.  Running apt-get update usually fixes it
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: why not just use pbuilder?
* tonyyarusso has never tried chroot
* ScottK has never tried pbuilder.
<LaserJock> ScottK: what?
<LaserJock> both of you need to try both :-)
<ScottK> OK.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I'd probably say, even must.
<ScottK> I'm game.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: well, if you put it that way ;-)
<TheMuso> dchroot rocks
<LaserJock> ScottK: a plain chroot can easily end up cluttered with all kinds of stuff
<TheMuso> Chroots are great for early release cycles.
<LaserJock> ScottK: pbuilder allows you get closer to the buildd environment
<ScottK> LaserJock: Yes, but I don't think that'll be a problem for the Python stuff I'm doing.
<TheMuso> And for working on packages from other versions of a distro that you don't want a full install of./
<LaserJock> ScottK: but we recommend you pbuilder *any* source package we sponsor
<TheMuso> I simply keep base tarballs of chroots, and refresh them from time to time.
<ScottK> OK.  How about a "use pbuilder to build packages for sid on Ubuntu" how to?
<LaserJock> ScottK: no problemo
<LaserJock> ScottK: grab http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/pbuilder-sid
<LaserJock> drop it into your path some where and run pbuilder-sid create
<LaserJock> you'll also want to create the results directory
<LaserJock> which is ~/pbuilder/sid_result in the script ^^
<LaserJock> but you can tweak it to whatever you like
<ScottK> Cool.  I think I can manage that.
<LaserJock> ScottK: I also have an Ubuntu one too
<LaserJock> pbuilder-feisty
<LaserJock> that one you can just cp pbuilder-feisty pbuilder-edgy && pbuilder-edgy create
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll experiment.
<LaserJock> I guess I should have it create the result dir if it doesn't already exist
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: you need http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: ty
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<sistpoty> anyone who'd like to proofread the minutes? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8997/
<ScottK> Any meeting minutes I didn't have to write are by definition perfect.
<LaserJock> sistpoty: seems good
<sistpoty> LaserJock: thx
<LaserJock> I have some follow up I'd like to do since I was gone
<crimsun> sistpoty: edited. 8998/
<ajmitch> LaserJock: oh?
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm helping one of the leaders of the Debian Python modules team write a "So you've packaged for Ubuntu, here's what you need to know to get started with Python modules in Debian" How to.  Unless you don't want me to, I think it makes sense to refer to your pbuilder script there?
<sistpoty> thx crimsun
<LaserJock> ScottK: how big is this HowTo going to be? And how much is different?
<ScottK> It's going to be pretty short.  
<LaserJock> ScottK: actually, let me clean it up a tad, give me a sec
<ScottK> Mostly here's who you ask to get on the team, here's where you have to register.
<ScottK> No rush.
<ScottK> Here's ways that Ubuntu and Debian are different (e.g. in Ubuntu if the change is small, I don't patch, I modify the source files, but Debian almost always wants a patch).
<LaserJock> ScottK: we don't patch?
<bddebian> I don't if it's small
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think we'd be any different than Debian there
<LaserJock> I don't know of course, I just wouldn't have thought we'd be different there
<ScottK> What I got told was if there's not patch system there already, don't create one unless you really need to.
<ScottK> The difference is more a matter of emphasis from my perspective and VERY limited experience.
<bddebian> WTF, I thought the hug day was going to be on Friday?
<tsmithe> bddebian, looks like it's not then
<sistpoty> bddebian: seems like this is even a different hug day than the universe one 
<sistpoty> bdmurray: the hug day you announced is not for universe, right?
<bddebian> Oh
<sistpoty> s/not for/not targeted at/
<bdmurray> bddebian: I hadn't seen any discussion about a Friday hug day
<daviey> Hi, when i try to build a package i am getting "dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: control file must have at least one binary package part"  Why is this?
<bdmurray> sistpoty: not particularly for universe, no
<sistpoty> bdmurray: ah, k... because we just decided to do a hug day on friday in the meeting and got a little bit confused *g*
<sistpoty> daviey: check if there is one binary package listed in debian/control
<sistpoty> (at least one binary package)
<daviey> sistpoty, here is my control file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9005/plain/
<bdmurray> sistpoty: okay, sorry about that.  What do you have planned for Friday?
<ajmitch> bdmurray: tagging bugs
<sistpoty> bdmurray: tackle universe bugs in particular
<sistpoty> bdmurray: no problem... was really just a small confusion right now ;)
<daviey> sistpoty, any idea?
<sistpoty> daviey: you're missing the binary package that should result from the source package... give me a sec and I'll update your pastebin entry
<bddebian> Time to head home, later gang
<daviey> sistpoty, thanks!
<bdmurray> ajmitch: Have you written anything up about tagging bugs?
<ajmitch> not me
<daviey> sistpoty, i managed to build a src package, but a binary package was giving me a headache
<sistpoty> daviey: I guess that could give you a start: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9010/
<daviey> brb, thanks
<sistpoty> crimsun, ajmitch, gpocentek: I'm just about to mail tb about Lure's application... anything I should add to the mail? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9011/
<sistpoty> (or any mistakes? *g*)
<sistpoty> added the lp-id: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9012/
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-07
<crimsun> sistpoty: looks good.
<sistpoty> crimsun: good, because I've already sent it... sorry 
<crimsun> hehe, np
* sistpoty blames too much coffee *g*
<LaserJock> ScottK: still around?
<sistpoty> anyone who'd like to help me with uploading SRU's to -updates?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: how many are there?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I guess around 20 or so that are ready
<sistpoty> https://launchpad.net/~motu-sru/+subscribedbugs
* sistpoty already did dosemu and is on xmms-sid
<sistpoty> (since these are mine)
<LaserJock> what about bug #70495
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70495 in rpy "[SRU]  python-rpy doesn't follow debian python policy" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70495
<LaserJock> it's my SRU
<sistpoty> LaserJock: if it's > 7 days + has 2 works for me, fire away ;)
<LaserJock> I haven't gotten a 2nd "works for me" exactly but it's been fixed in Debian/Feisty and is trivial
<LaserJock> should I get a 2nd?
<crimsun> yes.
<sistpoty> yes, please
<LaserJock> bah :-)
<LaserJock> I pick the SRUs that nobody tests
<sistpoty> argl... why didn't I doublecheck my changes-file for a 2nd changelog entry... damn -v option *g*
<LaserJock> I've had one in Main for a few months now
<sistpoty> LaserJock: try asking around, maybe in #ubuntu or so... /me had luck in #ubuntu-de :)
<crimsun> I can test it, but you have to give me about 15 minutes to create an edgy pbuilder.
<LaserJock> I'll go to #ubuntu :-)
<LaserJock> give them something to do
<crimsun> tsmithe: / TheMuso: what are good times+days for an ubuntu-audio meeting?
<crimsun> I need to start this transition ASAP so we're not left in the lurch
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> anybody in here want to test an Edgy package real quick?
<LaserJock>  #ubuntu seems maybe a bit preoccupied
<sistpoty> LaserJock: can I test it in a chroot? or would I need a real machine?
<LaserJock> chroot's fine
<sistpoty> ok
<LaserJock> just install python-rpy
<LaserJock> and fire up python and import rpy
<sistpoty> ... installing 
<sistpoty> LaserJock: works for me
<LaserJock> it imported ok?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> good
* sistpoty even tested one function in there :P
<LaserJock> I can't say the same for when I just tried it on feisty :/
<ajmitch> mm, lunch
<sistpoty> LaserJock: same here :(
<LaserJock> well, fix one bug ... find another
<LaserJock> sistpoty: how have you been doing the changelogs?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I've been adding "No-change upload, propagating to ...-updates" and "Tested by: names of testers"
<sistpoty> LaserJock: and building with dpkg-buildpackage ... -vlastversionbeforeproposed
<sistpoty> -S -us -uc
<crimsun> I've also used the new ClosingBugsFromChangelog syntax
<sistpoty> LaserJock: e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-sid/+bug/82692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82692 in xmms-sid "[SRU]  xmms-sid broken in edgy" [Undecided,Fix committed]  
<sistpoty> crimsun: does it work yet?
<crimsun> sistpoty: dunno, I've always manually set Fixed Committed/Released
<sistpoty> ah :)
<crimsun> since it's policy, however, I just follow it
<sistpoty> well, even then, I guess ubuntu-sru should let it into -updates before the bug should get marked fix released
<crimsun> right, I don't mark FR until I can apt* install
<sistpoty> yeah, right
<theCore> hmm... I don't like that. NetworkManager in ubuntu-desktop...
<theCore> I wonder if it
<theCore> it is working
<crimsun> it works for certain chipsets and certain networks
<crimsun> e.g., works with ipw2195abg using ipw2200 on open/wep/wpa[2] 
<theCore> and what about atheros?
<tonyyarusso> It's still far from perfect though
<crimsun> I don't have any atheros hw to test
<LaserJock> works on mine
<LaserJock> the only thing I have a problem with is static IPs
<sistpoty> hooray, I've trashed my edgy chroot... thanks dbus :(
<theCore> I doesn't work on mine though, and it block my connection when it's installed
<theCore> IMHO, this is a bad, bad bug...
<tonyyarusso> My gripes:  No way to manage whether a network is "trusted" or "added" (or whatever the terms are), no way to delete remembered networks that no longer apply, and it messes up my DNS stuff so I can't be connected to the internet wired and my local wifi lan at the same time.
<crimsun> network-manager in desktop is arguably much more useful than compiz bling
<theCore> I will give it another try and see if it works now
<tonyyarusso> true
<tonyyarusso> theCore: when you say blocks - did you uncomment in /etc/network/interfaces?
<theCore> tonyyarusso: uncomment?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<tonyyarusso> theCore: The interface can't be managed the normal way and by NM at the same time.  See the NM instructions on the wiki
<marcin_ant> crimsun: I think that there will be much more trouble with network manager than with compiz...
<Fujitsu> marcin_ant: Possibly, but NM is actually vaguely useful.
<LaserJock> I agree
<LaserJock> but regardless, we get both
<LaserJock> so we gotta make the best of the situation :-)
<ajmitch> crimsun: agreed, having NM for my laptop is far more important than wobbly bits
<theCore> compiz is in ubuntu-desktop too?
<crimsun> I would say that being able to open a console to use wpa_supplicant.conf(5) is far more rescuable than staring at a black screen o' death once compiz is invoked
<marcin_ant> Fujitsu: but is also limited and your point of view can be different than point of view of a lot of users with for example aDSL
<crimsun> but maybe I'm just more insane than most
<marcin_ant> Fujitsu: afaik NM is not ready for this 
<Fujitsu> crimsun: I just get white window borders. It's great.
<crimsun> nice
<Fujitsu> marcin_ant: There is no easier method of configuring ADSL currently, so it's not a regression.
<LaserJock> ah bummer, I didn't use the best versioning for the -proposed package
<LaserJock> oh wait, I did, I just didn't have it in the debdiff
<LaserJock> phew
<theCore> marcin_ant: I agree that PPPoE connections always been a pain to configure 
<tonyyarusso> Is Feisty shipping with universe enabled?
<marcin_ant> Fujitsu: well I don't agree - there is a lot of unofficial packages that make adsl connectivity pretty fast and easy
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee seems to be doing well.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: the net-enabled install I did several weeks ago didn't
<Fujitsu> Staying this time, Hob... Apparently not.
<marcin_ant> Fujitsu: and the problem with NM is that it replaces old style networking configuration
* ajmitch looks for a stapler
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: hmm, ok.  Thought I'd heard that once
<theCore> (she is running NM)
<Fujitsu> marcin_ant: No... You can still use the old-style one if you wish.
* theCore ducks
<crimsun> irssi thinks that sarah rejoining is: 19:11 -!- Netsplit over, joins: Hobbsee
<marcin_ant> Fujitsu: I use NM and I really appreciate this but imho it's not ready to use as default networking subsystem
<tonyyarusso> My irssi didn't see a netsplit
<crimsun> what can I say, my irssi is more screwed than most (guess that's what happens when the shell runs Mandrake)
<theCore> let see if NM will work this time...
<marcin_ant> and it's development is unfortunately very slow in my opinion
<Hobbsee> crimsun: didnt think it was a netsplit - was konvi sigsieving
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Ah. KDE.
* Fujitsu ducks.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: that's a feature!
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Mandrake!? Why? That's inhumane.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's svn.
<LaserJock> ahhhh stink, can we get around that silly Maintainer: thing yet?
<ajmitch> no
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Modify dpkg yourself, it's not hard.
<ajmitch> dpkg-dev
<ajmitch> or unset DEBEMAIL
<_MMA_> tonyyarusso: RE: Universe enabled. I did a "Alt" disk install a week ago and it was. So, I dont know what will happen.
<tonyyarusso> I had Mandrake on a box until last night :P
<crimsun> right, seeing today's dpkg change.
<LaserJock> I'm trying to do a no-change upload
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I saw that change fly past last night... That's a nice workaround.
<crimsun>   * scripts/dpkg-source.pl: Only fail to build the source package if $DEBEMAIL contains 'ubuntu'. If not, only print a warning.
<tonyyarusso> _MMA_: noted - I'll guess we'll see in a few weeks
<LaserJock> crimsun: goodness sakes
<LaserJock> so I need to unset DEBEMAIL
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: cant you set it to an @ubuntu.com address?
<crimsun> LaserJock: see what andrew said ;)
<LaserJock> it's a no-change upload
<Hobbsee> ah, right.  presumably build1 also dies?
<sistpoty> no build1 works fine
<sistpoty> (just tested it *g*)
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: I'm glad of that.
<LaserJock> bah
<tonyyarusso> wth?  Why does mondo depend on the -386 kernel?
<geser> LaserJock: but the package has already ubuntu changes?
<tonyyarusso> or something did...hold on
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: err, in feisty? I don't see it listed.
<LaserJock> geser: I'm just trying to upload a ubuntu1 version to -updates
<crimsun> what was the -proposed version?
<LaserJock> -ubuntu1~prop1
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: bah, it's a recommends - I'm using aptitude, so it grabbed it.
<crimsun> LaserJock: ah
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: the only Rec I see is dvd+rw-tools
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: will you upload azureus or shall I do it?
<LaserJock> not setting DEBEMAIL doesn't work :/
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: I'll do it.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: thx
<crimsun> LaserJock: dpkg -l dpkg |grep ^ii
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Have you got the new dpkg-dev?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Doesn't it need more ACKs?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: --recurse it
<Fujitsu> Oh, of course.... Just 2 now.
<sistpoty> ;)
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: it's in mindi
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't have dpkg-dev installed
<tonyyarusso> It has linux-amd64-generic | linux-386 | linux-powerpc, should have | linux-generic appended to that.
<LaserJock> oh yes I do
<LaserJock> 1.13.24ubuntu5 
<tonyyarusso> Says it's maintained by MOTU - anyone want to fix it quick ;)
<crimsun> LaserJock: old, update.
<LaserJock> I did
<crimsun> nope.
<LaserJock> must not have gotten to me yet
<crimsun> ii  dpkg           1.13.24ubuntu6
<LaserJock> I see it's ubuntu6
<crimsun> I know se.archive has it, too
<shawarma> stgraber: around?
<theCore> meh, it didn't work
<LaserJock> my gosh
<theCore> should I conclude that network-manager don't work with the madwifi driver?
<shawarma> theCore: No.
<shawarma> theCore: I'm using it.
<shawarma> theCore: Happily, even.
<theCore> shawarma: atheros card?
<shawarma> theCore: Yes.
<Riddell> sistpoty: you added verification-motu-done to bug 74408, what does that mean?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74408 in xdg-utils "[SRU] : xdg-utils for edgy-updates: 1.0 has syntax errors with dash" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74408
<theCore> hmm... bizarre then 
<shawarma> 168c:0013
<theCore> I wonder what I did wrong...
<sistpoty> Riddell: we changed the sru policy... so only 2 "works for me" are needed and a 7 day delay
<LaserJock> theCore: works for me too
<sistpoty> Riddell: so feel free to upload to -updates ;)
<theCore> 01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<jdong> sistpoty: are there bonus brownies for more worksforme's? :D
<jdong> sistpoty: or longer delays? :D
<shawarma> theCore: lspci -n | grep 01:07.0
<sistpoty> Riddell: (and as a side note, motu-sru will be gone, and any motu can upload to -proposed right away)
<theCore> shawarma: 01:07.0 0200: 168c:0013 (rev 01)
<shawarma> theCore: Same as mine.
<Riddell> sistpoty: would be good to have MOTU/SRU updated then
<sistpoty> jdong: you might get a pony if you collect 20 works for me ;)
<crimsun> Riddell: dholbach is addressing that.
* LaserJock is now on 40min trying to get this stupid thing uploaded to -updates :/
<sistpoty> LaserJock: keep on trying ;)
<jdong> sistpoty: yay!
<shawarma> theCore: File a bug.
<jdong> I'd like... a ping pony
<jdong> pink*
<jdong> or blue
<LaserJock> I finally got around the maintainer thing
<jdong> or white
<Riddell> LaserJock: 40 minutes!  it's taken me three months!
<LaserJock> but now my debdiff has 3 extra source files
<LaserJock> Riddell: well, it was filed in Dec.
<theCore> shawarma: yeah, but I would like to know the source of the problem before
<sistpoty> Riddell: sorry, I was about to add another comment describing that, but I've too many sru-bugs open in my browser right now *g*
<LaserJock> I'm just trying to get it form -proposed to -updates today :-)
<crimsun> jdong: sorry, I've laid claim to pink/blue/white ponies.
<jdong> AWW I don't want the brown and orange ones :(
<jdong> I see too much of that around my window borders.
<theCore> "These cards also take an awful long time to scan, which further degrades their responsiveness." -- from http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<theCore> maybe I didn't wait long enough
<shawarma> theCore: does it not work at all? What happens?
<theCore> shawarma: it doesn't connect 
<theCore> shawarma: I don't get an IP from my router
<shawarma> theCore: Just to be sure: It's on feisty?
<theCore> shawarma: yes
<shawarma> theCore: Ok. Well, the interesting part is probably whatever wpasupplicant spews out.
<theCore> shawarma: well, I don't use wpasupplicant
<shawarma> theCore: Networkmanager does.
<theCore> hmm...
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: will you take care for uploading gtetrinet? or shall I do it?
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: say what?
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: i dont know anything about gtetrinet
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: you sponsored the upload to -proposed back then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtetrinet/+bug/74133
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74133 in gtetrinet "[SRU]  gtetrinet crashes on first startup" [Medium,Fix committed]  
<shawarma> theCore: I believe there was a short while when we tried not using wpasupplicant when connecting to unprotected networks, but it failed miserably. IINMM we always use wpasupplicant now.
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: oh, sru's that i uploaded 3 months ago?  no wonder i didnt remember it
<sistpoty> hehe
<Hobbsee> um, i really do need to fidn some lunch here, can you handle it?
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: sure, no problem
<ajmitch> go eat, and leave us here all by ourselves
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: what do we do about xserver-xgl?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  i will.  you all seemed to hold the fort in the MOTU meeting.
<sistpoty> xserver-xgl?
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: jdong's stuff.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: why are you worried about xgl?
<sistpoty> no idea? what's wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: i'm thinking that if we're going to accept potential crack, it'd be good to get as much testing as possible before release.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i was reading logs from earlier
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm not.
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: it doesnt work in feisty.
<ajmitch> the "potential crack" is already in universe, and we're just trying to fix what
<ajmitch> 's there
<Hobbsee> true that
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: how about fixing it? *g*
<ajmitch> it's a git snapshot in universe anyway
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: jdong already has, but it's got a uvfe attached to it
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: ah... well, uvf is not my realm :P
<theCore> shawarma: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9029/
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: i thought it was?
<shawarma> theCore: Your hdb looks broken. :-)
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: no, only sru... but as of tonight even that no longer :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, nice :)
<theCore> shawarma: yeah, it got a Windows cd :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: do you think we should get rid of -uvf as well? ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i was meaning the change creating more crack :P
<sistpoty> ajmitch: no, ppl. in there don't need to write a thesis, do they? *G*
<shawarma> theCore: Heh.
<crimsun> it's basically the same core people anyhow, stefan ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<shawarma> theCore: So nm shows you the linksys ap and you click it and nothing ever happens?
<theCore> shawarma: no, the `linksys' doesn't even show up 
<theCore> shawarma: I need to manually add it
<shawarma> theCore: what the..
<sistpoty> crimsun: well, I guess we really should try to get a fresh member into motu-uvf for feisty +1... (I'd opted that for -sru as well, however that's past now)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I can't think of what other crack it may introduce
<shawarma> theCore: You add it manually?
<crimsun> sistpoty: yes, good idea certainly
<theCore> shawarma: yes
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: i'd think about doing it, just for the kde side.
<theCore> shawarma: scanning doesn't seem to work
<theCore> even though, iwlist scan my network fine
<shawarma> theCore: Is ath0 in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: great... I hope I won't forget until we decide on s.th. like this ;)
<theCore> shawarma: I comment it when installed NM
<shawarma> theCore: Ok.
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: heh.
<shawarma> theCore: I'm too tired to get this right now. We can debug it tomorrow perhaps?
<theCore> shawarma: yeah, thanks
<shawarma> theCore: np
* shawarma falls asleep..
<sistpoty> grmbl... gnome packages... grmbl. someone should really remove /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnome.mk
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: why?
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: it's mangling the control file during build
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> sure that's not bloody yada?
* Hobbsee wants that OUT of the archive.
<theCore> I wonder if network-manager would work under fedora ...
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: no been facing such packages a few times already
<Hobbsee> ah
<sistpoty> however no yada ones yet :)
<Hobbsee> woo!
<sistpoty> (or maybe only one or so)
* Hobbsee mutters about POS software - not the register kind!
* LaserJock passes the 1hr mark :-)
<crimsun> mmm a nice LP beta oops
<LaserJock> I think perhaps I can't build the source package on Feisty, for some reason
<LaserJock> so I'm making a edgy chroot
<imbrandon> moins all
<sistpoty> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> ello sistpoty 
<tonyyarusso> Bitesize: bug 90272 for anyone interested - otherwise I might tackle it myself later
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90272 in mindi "Recommends lacks generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90272
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> night bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hi geser
<geser> time to go to bed, it's nearly 3 am here
<bddebian> Eeks, gnight man
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Toadstool
* Toadstool considers going to bed too, even though it's only 6pm here :p
* sistpoty is also off to bed
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<Toadstool> gnifght
* bddebian checks to see if he smells or something
<Toadstool> bddebian: well, these guys are in Europe and I didn't sleep at all this week-end ;)
<bddebian> heh
<Toadstool> spent the whole week-end gambling in Vegas... + a soccer game last night, I am freakin' exhausted :p
<bddebian> That'll do it
<zul> damn nickserv
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm back now.
<joejaxx> is there are freeze on updates to non-new packages already in the universe repository?
<ajmitch> joejaxx: upstream version freeze
<_MMA_> ajmitch: We have some metas that need their app lists updated. I think I was told that they can be updated like they were bug-fixes.
<_MMA_> "We" being Joe and I.
<imbrandon> no new upstream versions, as long as its alocal bug fix
<_MMA_> Just changing a list of apps in a meta.
<joejaxx> hmmm
<ajmitch> they'll just be native packages, I don't see a problem with that
<_MMA_> Ok.
<_MMA_> One thing we have to change is to move from ardour in our list to ardour2 when crimsun finishes it.
<_MMA_> We've been waiting a little on that.
<joejaxx> hello superm1 :)
<superm1> hey joejaxx 
<superm1> Hm where are the password change forums for moinmoin, (help.ubuntu.com)
<TheMuso> crimsun: Anywhere between 07:00 and 11:00UTC, or 19:00UTC and later. The first set is evening/night for me, and the second is early morning and into the day.
<crimsun> TheMuso: ok, thanks
<TheMuso> crimsun: np
<TheMuso> crimsun: But with enough notice, I can make any time at the moment.
<crimsun> I'd like to gather an ubuntu-audio meeting (open to the public, of course) so we can go over some basic triaging policy, walk through some -{kernel,driver} work, etc.
<crimsun> it'd be educational to everyone IMO
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> I understand a lot of driver/kernel concepts, but am not up on the coding side of things.
<TheMuso> dc
<TheMuso> damn wrong console
<_MMA_> crimsun: Im sure you will, but remind us Ubuntu Studio guys when you get that meeting together.
<crimsun> _MMA_: sure thing
<ScottK> If pbuilder whines "warning; no utmp entry avaiable and LOGNAME not defined..." is it a problem?  If so, I'd appreciate hints on what needs fixing?
<crimsun> it's not fatal, no.
<crimsun> nor does it cause pbuilder to generate trojaned binaries ;)
<ScottK> Thanks.  Sounds good enough for tonight.  I'll learn more about it later.
<Toadstool> grah! why the heck does update-manager require more than 38Mbytes free on /boot when the whole kernel+initramfs needs less than 12?!
<lifeless> to build the new kernel and initramfs on upgrades?
<Toadstool> lifeless: never had any issues with my 50Mbytes /boot before, why would it be a problem now? :(
<tonyyarusso> Toadstool: b/c you have other kernels stored there and it's going to fill up.  You can remove some you don't need anymore
<Toadstool> anyways, not a big deal, I can cope with that ^^
<LaserJock> ScottK: sorry, I forgot. I fixed up my scripts a bit
<LaserJock> ScottK: http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/pbuilder-ubuntu and http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/pbuilder-debian
<ScottK> The unfixed one is working pretty well for me.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> If I'm using simple-patchsys.mk for patches and they fail to apply, what's the easiest way to test modifications to the patches to see if they apply?
<crimsun> you should totally use cdbs-edit-patch
<crimsun> dpatch-edit-patch and cdbs-edit-patch are lifesavers
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll look into it.  This is my first attempt to use a patch system in one of my packages...
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> ScottK: pitti did a really good patching tutorial
* ScottK will read it.  Hints on where I find it?
<LaserJock> oh sorry
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<LaserJock> MOTU/School/ has a link
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> That is useful.  I think I've about run out of steam for the night, so good night.
<crimsun> 'night
<LaserJock> man, my laptop must suck
<ajmitch> why so?
<LaserJock> my AMD 1800+ does a dist-upgrad about twice as fast as my Celeron 2.8GHz laptop
<LaserJock> it takes it ~1min to unpack a pbuilder
<RAOF> laptop harddrivesw suck
* ajmitch rarely tries to build anything on the laptop
* RAOF 's laptop is ~ 4 times as fast as his desktop.
<LaserJock> :/
* ajmitch wouldn't mind a laptop 4x faster than my desktop
<Lathiat> yeh hard drives are what do it
<ajmitch> 4x CPU speed, 4x RAM, etc
<ajmitch> it'd be nice :)
<RAOF> It's what you get for having a new laptop and an oldish desktop
* ajmitch wonders if you can find a laptop with > 8GB of RAM
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> I'd like a laptop with 1GB of ram
<TheMuso> is it possible/allowed to add udev rules to a package?
<ajmitch> 1GB of RAM for a laptop isn't bad
<ajmitch> TheMuso: should be
<ajmitch> considering how many packages add udev rules :)
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> I take it you've seen many?
<ajmitch> look in /etc/udev/rules.d
<crimsun> TheMuso: yes, it is.
<ajmitch> plenty of package rules there, like brltty, libgphoto2
<crimsun> sane offhand does
<TheMuso> Ok, thanks guys.
<LaserJock> man, I so love an AMD64 with 2GB of RAM
<ajmitch> it'd be a bit of a step down
* LaserJock goes to System76 website for a fix
<LaserJock> yeah yeah
<LaserJock> I'd love like a 3GHz P4 even
<ajmitch> now a decent laptop like that, I'd take
<nixternal> you people never seem to amaze me
<nixternal> SLEEP ALREADY!
<ajmitch> it's only 6:30!
<nixternal> LaserJock: I have a celery 1.6 with 2gb of ram, please send me a bigger and badder laptop to put my 2gb of ram into
<nixternal> my desktop crashed and burned, either mobo or cpu, athlon xp2000+. I can't find a socket A mobo, but there is a combo deal at newegg for a sempron 64 2800+ and biostar mobo for $65. I am debating on that
* ajmitch only has a pentium m 2GHz
<nixternal> if I get that combo deal, I will just turn it into a dev box with a 250gb hard drive, stick it in a closet and rock and roll
<nixternal> there was a guy in my LUG that has a amd64 and mobo for sale, but he hasn't been online the past 2 days
<ajmitch> only a single 250GB drive?
<nixternal> more than enough
<ajmitch> you'd go through that in a few weeks
<nixternal> I have a G4 minus a video card for trade :)
<nixternal> ajmitch: SAN to the rescue
* ajmitch will just stick with a few sata drives for now
<nixternal> the only sata drive I have is in this laptop
<ajmitch> I don't need to replace the drives just yet
<ajmitch> which is good, since the motherboard only has 4 sata ports
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I really only use my laptop now, but it is good to have some test machines lying around
<ajmitch> the case has room for about 12 drives
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> sounds like my lian-li case with the dead mobo
<LaserJock> my laptop is an advanced ssh terminal
<ajmitch> well, 9 in the usual 3.5" drive bays
<ajmitch> it is a lian-li case
<nixternal> it has more realestate than trump
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> pc70?
<ajmitch> yep
<nixternal> LaserJock: so is mine, ssh term that is. I try to sell Linux to everyone, and when they come and look all they see is this dos looking thing, or if the gui is up, yakuake with ssh terms and irssi, and emacs
<nixternal> ajmitch: haha same here
<ajmitch> big black full tower case
<nixternal> ahh, I got the silver one
<nixternal> I got it for $150 from Canada when they first came out
* ajmitch got this case 2nd hand
* ajmitch has several terminals strewn across 2 screens
<nixternal> nice. when I did hardware reviews for HardOCP and VH back in the late 90's early 2000's, I got a couple from them, but sold them on ebay
<ajmitch> using screen in each terminal :)
<nixternal> sometimes I wish I would have kept some of that stuff
* ajmitch wouldn't mind replacing the crt
<nixternal> my laptop is the first computer I have paid money for since about 2000/2001
<nixternal> I will have to replace my CRT as well, and it is Ubuntu's fault
<ajmitch> why would it be ubuntu's fault?
<nixternal> because ubuntu pushes a 17xx x xxxx resolution to a 1600x1200 max crt, I heard a pop
<nixternal> I can still use the monitor, but only at 1280x1024 @ 60hz
<ajmitch> heh, nice
<nixternal> if I boot from a livecd, the monitor will start to whistle very loudly
<nixternal> because it is trying that 17xx resolution
<ajmitch> this monitor will do max 1600x1200 comfortably
<ajmitch> I've never seen anything drive it over that
<nixternal> SyncMaster 955DF is what I have
<nixternal> I have had it since the late 90's as well, I love it
<nixternal> love(d) I guess
<ajmitch> all I know is that this is some digital crt
<ajmitch> eisa: DEC06f9
<ajmitch> that's all ddcprobe tells me :)
<nixternal> I bought a bunch of these cheap 21" crts, daewoo a few years back that are pretty rock solid, they were like $75 USD ea refurbed
<ajmitch> nice
<nixternal> I had a 21" LCD, but during my move, i broke it
<nixternal> that was a hand me down too
* ajmitch has a 20" dell lcd, works nicely
<nixternal> heh, I have a 15" viewsonic rocking out on my only working test computer right now
<nixternal> I would like to find some 17" LCDs, refurbed for cheap so I can redo my desk and just hang them on the wall
<nothlit> cheap ones aren't designed to be wall mounted usually
<robitaille> anyone knows the date of the next MOTU meeting?  The wiki says "Tuesday March 23rd" which is clearly wrong...since the 23rd is a Friday.
<robitaille> maybe Tuesday the 27th?
<crimsun> no, same day as TB (20th), earlier time of day
<robitaille> TB is on the 27th according to the Fridge calendar
<crimsun> hmm, yes, the 27th.
<robitaille> thanks crimsun; the Fridge has now been updated
<supervillain> Hi everyone, I need to package an init script, with cron.d and /etc/default/ config file, is there a Hello like package for init scripts?
<crimsun> well, you could see feisty's apport source package
<supervillain> ok, I'll try it, thanks!
<muzzol> hi
<muzzol> how can i unsuscribre from launchpad bugs list?
<LaserJock> muzzol: how do you mean? a particular bug?
<muzzol> no
<muzzol> i receive lot of [Bug 90230]  mails
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90230 in gimp "gimp: single window screenshot doesn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90230
<muzzol> and i dont rememebre the exact url where i suscribe it
<LaserJock> that's because you are subscribd to something
<LaserJock> did you do it for a particular package?
<muzzol> yes, but the mails dont give any information about it
<muzzol> i supose is from ubuntustudio
<LaserJock> mhm
<muzzol> but i can't find any info
<muzzol> i think this mails should indicate where you can unsuscribe
<muzzol> or at least
<muzzol> where to find information
<LaserJock> well, it's not always easy
<LaserJock> but there is a launchpad bug about that
<muzzol> hehe
<muzzol> nice one
<LaserJock> it could be coming from https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio/+packagebugs
<LaserJock> in which case the only way to get rid of it is to filter it or leave the ubuntustudio team
<muzzol> :(
<muzzol> i'm starting to understand the complains about launchpad
<muzzol> :P
<LaserJock> well, it's not trivial I don't think to have a team subscribed to packages and then selectively have people not subscribed
<LaserJock> teams are sort of all or nothing at this point
<Laser_away> gotta run, sorry
<muzzol> np
<dholbach> good morning
<AstralJava> Morning dholbach.
<AstralJava> A basic question; how does one debug perl stuff when pbuilding, cause the components used at chroot install time can't be handled with?
<dholbach> hi AstralJava
<AstralJava> Hmmm, I guess I could, by providing a local repo and tweaking the file inside the debs in that local repository?
<AstralJava> But is there no other way?
<mrevell> Hey guys - the first Launchpad users meeting is on at 17:00 UTC in #launchpad today. It'd be great to get your questions, suggestions, complaints, praise, etc.
<AnAnt> ajmitch: ping
<TheMuso> AnAnt: He's likely to not be around I would think.
<AnAnt> k
* LongPointyStick wonders what 1700 UTC is in aussie time
<LongPointyStick> oh, 4am.
<TheMuso> Yes, a little too early IMO.
<TheMuso> :)
<TheMuso> Oh and gotta love the flood of accepted messages on -devel.
<LongPointyStick> hrm?
<StevenK> w
<StevenK> Oops.
<siretart> imbrandon: around?
<daviey> he was
<daviey> been idle for nearly 8 hrs tho :P
<Hobbsee> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Hobbsee> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fernando> how can i to install a package (apt-get or aptitute) without run postinstall?
<fernando> s/postinstall/configure the package/
<asimon> fernando: with 'dpkg --unpack' you can unpack the package without configuring it. running postinst is part of the configure step.
<fernando> asimon: i need to suppress all dialogs on intall process. exists a way to do this?
<superm1> hey guys lirc is fairly borked right now, and I'm pretty sure that a uvfe will need to be done for it.  the last release was 0.8.1, which added 2.6.19 compat.  CVS has 2.6.20.  i was going to package a CVS snapshot for it, since it looks like it is quite a bit of patches involved. will a CVS snapshot be acceptable for a uvfe still, or should i try to work through all of the patches to find all the 2.6.20 related ones?
<asimon> fernando: I dunno. With debconf -p critical you can suppress all conf-dialogs with a priority less then critical. But I don't know how to supress them all.
<fernando> asimon: thank you
<bddebian> Heya gang
<superm1> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi superm1
<superm1> right before you stepped in - i mentioned something, "hey guys lirc is fairly borked right now, and I'm pretty sure that a uvfe will need to be done for it.  the last release was 0.8.1, which added 2.6.19 compat.  CVS has 2.6.20.  i was going to package a CVS snapshot for it, since it looks like it is quite a bit of patches involved. will a CVS snapshot be acceptable for a uvfe still, or should i try to work through all of the patc
<superm1> hes to find all the 2.6.20 related ones?" could you comment on that?
<zul> superm1: does the lirc snapshot ifdef their drivers? then it should be easy to pickout the 2.6.20 ones
<superm1> zul, for some of the drivers yes
<superm1> but not every one
<zul> ah..
<superm1> eg, i know atiusb broke
<superm1> but it has nothing ifdef'ing 2.6.20 in it
<zul> well that sucks
<superm1> so zul what is the best way to approach this then?  I can just have a big patch that brings it up to CVS version without a uvfe?
<superm1> until the next formal release
<imbrandon> siretart, pong
<zul> superm1: I think so, thats what I would do atleast
* bddebian names Feisty+1 "Gabby Goat" ;-P
<_MMA_> lol
<stgraber> shawarma: around ?
<stgraber> shawarma: Ok, I'll e-mail you with the results (still not good :()
<_MMA_> Hey guys. Can LGPL software be statically linked with GPL-ed software?
<bddebian> Re-license the LGPL to GPL! :-)
<_MMA_> bddebian: If it were only that easy. :)
<_MMA_> Is glibc LGPL?
<hermanr_> It used to be.
<hermanr_> And that was Stallman's call.
<hermanr_> Hence, I think it's OK.
<_MMA_> Im getting a "yes" to my question on another channel and thats the example.
<hermanr_> No sweat, then.
<hermanr_> This reminds me about the musings of whether observant Jews can live beyond the Arctic circles.
<hermanr_> musings on*
<shawarma> stgraber: Hmm... That looks interesting.
<elian_m> <elian_m> hi there, how does ubiquity translation work? Rosetta?
<elian_m> <elian_m> I'm the d-i translator for Albanian, I'd like to see the rest of the front-end translated too
<LaserJock> man, this is the center of activity today :-)
<_MMA_> :)
<zul> LaserJock: hmmm
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<LaserJock> that's better
<LaserJock> I was getting lonely
<TheMuso> haha
<LaserJock> ;-)
<tsmithe> hey TheMuso (/me evily assumes title of MOTU)
<TheMuso> tsmithe: heh
<tsmithe> don't forget the MOTU Hopefuls ;)
<tonyyarusso> Ooooh where, oh where did my upstream dev go, oh where oh where can he beeeee....  I'd like a new tarball to play with you see,  so please send one my way before threee.
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, TheMuso, tsmithe, etc..
<bddebian> Now, get over and get bug triaging!! :-)
<tsmithe> not Hug Day yet
<tsmithe> (is it? /me forgot)
<TheMuso> I will once I completely wake up, and have gone through mail.
<bddebian> tsmithe: It's bdmurray's hug day, not the Universe one.  And every day should be hug day :-)
<tsmithe> also, i've got school work to do (note my complete lack of enthusiasm for bug triaging fun atm)
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> sorry, mate
<bddebian> Yeah, yeah, excuses, excuses :)
<LaserJock> anybody working on ajmitch's list?
<\sh> rc bug fixing?
<\sh> from debian?
<LaserJock> yeah
<\sh> I have klamav on my list...
<LaserJock> we need to at least get the ones requiring UVFes going soon
* ajmitch isn't working on the list
<LaserJock> naughty naughty ajmitch ;-)
<zul> ajmitch: slacker
<LaserJock> although I suppose you should be excused because you made the list
<tonyyarusso> Um, the last tinyurl in the /topic leads to a restricted portion of Launchpad - is that intentional?
<\sh> remove the beta ;)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: so?
<zul> thats frigging annoying :)
<tonyyarusso> yeah, but that's annoying
* \sh is just a fcking workoholic...sitting again so late in the office...think it's time for a beer
<zul> or 3
<tonyyarusso> Actually, even removing the beta doesn't give anything useful.
<tonyyarusso> oh well
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: which part of the topic?
<LaserJock> that could have been me :/
<\sh> http://tinyurl.com/2v32u4
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: http://tinyurl.com/2v32u4
<\sh> this one I think
<LaserJock> that was probably me :(
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:LaserJock] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU |  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU |  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<LaserJock> there I fixed it ;-)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<TheMuso> That topic actually makes sense. :)
<TheMuso> Not that I wasn't really able to understand the topic previously.
<cbx33> LaserJock, LP beta?
<LaserJock> what?
<tsmithe> \o/ for beta
<LaserJock> the beta testers get Beta by default
<LaserJock> so if I paste a URL I have to make sure to take out the .beta in the URL
<cbx33> ping ajmitch 
<herzi> slomo: ping
<herzi> slomo: can you look into https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-launch-box/+bug/90439 please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90439 in gnome-launch-box "gnome-launch-box 0.2 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<herzi> I think this release fixes at least one of the other reported bugs
<TheMuso> um... What is bitesyze supposed to mean?
<TheMuso> for tagging universe bugs?
<LaserJock> small tasks good for Hopefuls
<ajmitch> cbx33: hi, I'm just here for a couple of minutes before I head off for work
<cbx33> ajmitch, pm?
<cbx33> really quick
<cbx33> did you get it?
<\sh> herzi: for this we need an UVF exception report
<TheMuso> LaserJock: ah ok thanks.
<lizardking> Hello everybody! Could someone tell me what I have to do to remove this advice and pulish finally the package ? http://rafb.net/p/3Wng5613.html
<herzi> \sh: we can get the exception if it actually fixes a really nasty bug, can't we?
<lizardking> here is the REVU entry http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4547
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: for the .bzr dir issue, talk to your upstream and get them to remove it; if that's a no go, you'll have to modify the orig yourself :(  For copyright, you should include the Preface of the GPL only, and then a line of "For the full text, see /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL", or some such.  The changelog needs a date, in the format output by 822-date I think is the name.  For the executable, just do the chmod command given on
<\sh> herzi: sure
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: ok many thanks man! i will do you advices! It is my first contribution to Ubuntu so I'm a bit frustrated ;)
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: Pretty new to this aspect myself :)
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: do you? nice to be like you...
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: I'm currently hoping to get my first package done, but I'm waiting for a new tarball from upstream before hacking away again.  Seems he's too tired from skiing with his son or something :S
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: fun! ^__^
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: what's your package?
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: The next version of Nvu (WYSIWYG web page creator)
<bddebian> Later folks
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: wonderful! Do you think they put you new NVU in feisty? 
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: Maybe.  I'd need an exemption at this point, since the regular deadline is passed, but if I can get everything working okay within the next week there's a chance.
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: Do you know how to get a exemption?
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: Theoretically.  A bug assigned to motu-uvf.
<tonyyarusso> Not sure if there's much more to it.
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: Where I get the buglist of motu-uvf?
<\sh> lizardking: how to report a UVF report: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess (check the motu/universe section)
<\sh> lizardking: bug list of motu-uvf team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: thanks! it was the info I was searchinf for...
<\sh> argl
<\sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~motu-uvf/+assignedbugs
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that's the link
<tonyyarusso> I'm still waiting for it to load :S
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: ehehe. tonyyarusso please last question.. what about that: "* to generate the tarball, please use ./autogen.sh && make dist " ? what I have to do?
<tonyyarusso> lizardking: autugen.sh must be a script that comes with your source - just issue that command from within your source directory
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: but I have it on my src dir!
<lizardking> tonyyarusso: lizardking@iac:~/Desktop/oransun$ ls -l autogen.sh 
<lizardking> -rwxr-xr-x 1 lizardking lizardking 226 2007-02-09 13:44 autogen.sh
<LaserJock> autogen creates the ./configure and other autotools stuff
<lizardking> LaserJock: ok
<lizardking> LaserJock: so? I have to remove configure and co?
<LaserJock> generally sofware authors run ./autogen before distributing the source
<LaserJock> lizardking: it's already in there?
<lizardking> yes
<lizardking> LaserJock: look here http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/oransun-look-0703051320/oransun-look-0.2/autogen.sh
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what running autogen.sh would do for you then
<LaserJock> maybe he didn't see that it had already been done
<lizardking> LaserJock: eh. It is that what I was thinking
<slomo> herzi: will do tomorrow...
<slomo> herzi: i wanted to look at the new release anyway
<herzi> slomo: thank you
* LaserJock pokes -motu with a stick again
<ajmitch> careful
<LaserJock> btw, beta has our +filebug tagging feature now
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> now we just need it in production
<ajmitch> though I may use it for some mass filing
<LaserJock> ajmitch: try https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced?field.tags=universe-request
* ajmitch waits a minute or two
<ajmitch> useful
<LaserJock> mwuahahaha
<tsmithe> ahaaha?
* LaserJock got signed up as a bug contact for LP
<LaserJock> I gotta figure out how to do my .procmailrc
<tsmithe> yes...
<tsmithe> erm...
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-08
<tsmithe> *that* of all things deserves a mwuahahahahaha
<tsmithe> :P
<bddebian> Heya gang
<fernando> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi fernando
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<boiton1> When is OTRS 2.1 planed to be included in ubuntu?
<LaserJock> boiton1: what do you mean?
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<boiton1> LasserJock, currently otrs 2.0.4 is the newest version in ubuntu
<LaserJock> boiton1: do you know what it is in Debian?
<boiton1> LaserJock, I was wondering when otrs 2.1.x will be brought in to ubuntu
<boiton1> LaserJock, the same in stable and testing but in unstable it's been 2.1.x for over a year and three months
<LaserJock> boiton1: I'm guessing once it comes to Debian unless somebody volunteers to do it beforehand
<boiton1> *raises hand* what do I have to do?
<LaserJock> hmm, well I'm looking at Debian right now to see it's history
<LaserJock> boiton1: well, you need to learn a bit about packaging
<LaserJock> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<LaserJock> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<LaserJock> boiton1: these ^^ 2 resources will give you some documentation to look at
<LaserJock> boiton1: however, we are pretty frozen for Feisty so I wouldn't count on getting it for Feisty
<boiton1> LaserJock, I guess I will hit the next release, looks like I have some reading to do, thank you
<LaserJock> boiton1: np, you might want to ask the Debian maintainer about it first
<LaserJock> since we will automatically sync the newest version from Debian for the next release
<TheMuso> Heya Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey TheMuso 
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee and TheMuso 
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock 
<keescook> geser: can you do another UVFe for wordpress 2.1.2-1 ?  Sounds like there were fixes in 2.1.2 as well.  http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-1230
<Hobbsee> hey keescook 
<keescook> hiya Hobbsee 
<bddebian> Yeah geser, get to work ya bum ;-P
<geser> keescook: sure, can do
<keescook> geser: cool, thanks.  I would have just done a sync request, but I saw you had some changes.  :)
<geser> keescook: any preference how to fix/update wordpress in edgy and dapper? bug #89654
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89654 in wordpress "wordpress needs security updates in dapper and edgy?" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89654
<keescook> geser: mostly they need testing.  I'm not opposed to doing a full-version update for it, but I'd rather do tested security-only patches.
<geser> keescook: uvf exception for WP 2.1.2 filed as bug #90532
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90532 in wordpress "[UVF Exception]  Merge wordpress 2.1.2-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90532
<keescook> geser: awsome.  thanks!
<bddebian> geser: Hmm, can you finish tilp2 for me and update .... ;-)
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: can you update the status on the bugs you've filed against compiz?
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: ugh, yes
<tonyyarusso> Did any of those include "randomly log you out and return to gdm" ?
<Amaranth> no :)
<Burgundavia> heh
<tonyyarusso> hrm, maybe I should have registered that after all - never bothered :S
<Amaranth> man, we really need to update the package to latest 0.4 git head
<Amaranth> bunch of little annoyances go awa
<Amaranth> err, away
<ajmitch> good luck
<Amaranth> seb128 filed a bug with a debdiff
<crimsun> I wonder if the "explodes with black screen o'death" bug goes away
<Amaranth> don't suppose anyone knows the status of gnome-compiz-manager
<Amaranth> i think it's been lost in NEW for over a week now
* ajmitch just has the boring "can't see NM dialog" sort of bugs
<Amaranth> ajmitch: XAANoOffscreenPixmaps
<Amaranth> which kills performance if you're not using compiz
<Amaranth> luckily that'll go away soon since XAA is pretty much dead
<Toadstool> why don't people use a plain ol' screen with mutt, irssi and friends? much more convenient ^^
<ajmitch> Amaranth: hardly very useful if you're just wanting to enable it via desktop-effects
<ajmitch> Toadstool: I do :)
<Amaranth> ajmitch: indeed
<Toadstool> so do I for most of my stuff
<Amaranth> ajmitch: sadly EXA is broken
<ajmitch> why should we ship compiz on the cd if people have to hack xorg.conf?
<ajmitch> Amaranth: for all drivers?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: seems that way
<Amaranth> xserver 1.2 broke it
<ajmitch> great, let's drop compiz from the cd
<ajmitch> it'll cause more bugs than it's worth
<Amaranth> ideally in that case it'd be added to xorg.conf and ask you to restart X
<Amaranth> nvidia has a similar problem but the xorg.conf option it needs is safe to always have on
<Amaranth> so that's a bug with the xorg.conf creation
<Amaranth> dunno what package that's in, i just assign those to xorg
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: did you updating
<Amaranth> ?
<Burgundavia> sorry, did some updating on my bugs
<Burgundavia> tired
<Burgundavia> hmm, have a new bug however
<Burgundavia> I noticed that new windows are created on the first workspace, regardless of parentage
<Burgundavia> only noticed this with g-a-i, as it is quite window-happy
<Burgundavia> hmm, seems it creates them on the active workspace
<Amaranth> probably because everyone uses it with viewports :)
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> some of us don't
<Burgundavia> and the default isn't
<Amaranth> although i would expect place to get that right
<Amaranth> active workspace isn't what you want?
<Burgundavia> that isn'
<Burgundavia> what metacity does
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: can you try https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/73698
<Burgundavia> ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73698 in compiz "Panel applets on top panel blink in as they redrawn while running full screen app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: arg, damn beta
<Amaranth> either get me access or give me better links :)
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> strip the beta off
<Amaranth> i cannot reproduce that one
<Amaranth> if i could i wouldn't use compiz :)
<Burgundavia> ok, metacity does it right and leaves any child windows on the same workspace as the parent
<Lathiat> Amaranth: you can sign up
<Lathiat> Amaranth: just join the group
<Amaranth> "does it right" is a matter of opinion, what does kwin do?
<Amaranth> i think place is based on kwin code
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what does kwin do?
<Amaranth> hmm, i might have it installed
<Amaranth> alright, kwin running
<Burgundavia> might 73698 be a driver bug?
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: easy test case?
<Burgundavia> gnome-app-install
<Amaranth> bug 73698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73698 in compiz "Panel applets on top panel blink in as they redrawn while running full screen app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73698
<Burgundavia> or synaptic
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: i'd call it a driver bug, yeah
<Burgundavia> just install nay package
<Amaranth> unless using latest git fixes it
<Burgundavia> yep
<Amaranth> oh, right, i get a GPG warning with synaptic, i'll test it
<Amaranth> kwin does it the same as metacity
<Amaranth> i'll bring it up on the mailing list
<Burgundavia> ok, I have filed a bug
<Amaranth> hrm, kwin + gnome-panel + urgent hint == broken
<Burgundavia> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90562
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90562 in compiz "Places child windows on the incorrect workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Amaranth> alright, hopefully davidr commits a fix in a day or two that i can backport :)
<Amaranth> although i actually think the new place plugin would fix it
<Amaranth> don't suppose you could test? :)
<Burgundavia> if it ain't packaged, I don't test it
<Amaranth> hrm, i guess i'll do it then :)
<Amaranth> but the fix is suckier to backport then
<Burgundavia> I am running feisty, so it isn't such a big deal
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> bug 72700 is annoying
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72700 in k3d "Installation of k3d fails and package can't be removed using apt-get/synaptic/aptitude (dup-of: 64848)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72700
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64848 in k3d "[SRU: EDGY]   packaging typo - k3d does not install" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64848
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> bug 73700 is annoying
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73700 in compiz "Lacks edge resistence" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73700
<Amaranth> i have a fix (snap plugin)
<Amaranth> i wonder if it'd be accepted as a patch to the package if i make it work with 0.3.6
<RAOF> Does anyone have the magical incantation to make an i386 pbuilder on an AMD64 system?  I worked it out once, but didn't write it down, sadly.
<Hobbsee> --arch=i386 or something, i suspect
<Hobbsee> RAOF: checked the pbuilder manpage?
<Hobbsee> (and google)
<Hobbsee> i'ts in one of them, iirc.
<RAOF> Yeah, something like that
<Toadstool> RAOF: maybe using --arch=i386 in DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS in your pbuilderrc
<RAOF> Hey, that's a good idea.
<Hobbsee> ah, that's it
<Toadstool> dunno if it'll work though
<imbrandon> ello peeps
<tonyyarusso> ehyo
<Burgundavia> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya corey
<imbrandon> long time ;)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> work has been just a wee bit crazy
<imbrandon> i bet, same here actualy
<imbrandon> RAOF, you will need to use the linux32 program too calling pbuilder ( so uname returns x86 not x86_64 )
<imbrandon> here is a sample i followed that worked fine when i used them
<imbrandon> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/273-Easy-to-use-Pbuilder-helper-scripts.html
<imbrandon> RAOF, like "sudo linux32 pbuilder $OPERATION" ( sudo linux32 uname will return 32bit on 64 bit systems to "trick" the config scripts etc )
<imbrandon> hum
<imbrandon> everyone got quiet or i got dissconnected ;)
<RAOF_> I hear you :)
<imbrandon> you see my musings about the linux32?
<RAOF> No, I didn't.
<imbrandon> 00:15 < imbrandon> RAOF, you will need to use the linux32 program too calling pbuilder ( so uname returns x86 not x86_64 )
<imbrandon> 00:16 < imbrandon> here is a sample i followed that worked fine when i used them
<imbrandon> 00:16 < imbrandon> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/273-Easy-to-use-Pbuilder-helper-scripts.html
<imbrandon> 00:21 < imbrandon> RAOF, like "sudo linux32 pbuilder $OPERATION" ( sudo linux32 uname will return 32bit on 64 bit systems to "trick" the config scripts etc )\
<RAOF> Oh, I've actually just built my i386 pbuilder, without that.
<RAOF> And I'm just updating the wiki page with the slightly strange options required :)
<imbrandon> you can build it fine, but whenm you goto build a package it will stillthink its 64bit
<RAOF> Hm, I've built before without linux32, and I *think* it worked...
<imbrandon> e.g. in the pbuilderc you wil need to change sudo pbuilder $OPERATION to sudo linux32 pbuilder $OPERATION
<RAOF> But I can see your point.
<StevenK> imbrandon: Or you can just specify --arch
<StevenK> And then you don't need to keep running it under linux32
<imbrandon> aah
<imbrandon> moins StevenK 
* StevenK waves
<RAOF> StevenK: But what imbrandon is talking about is ./configure being freaked out about running under amd64 but building for i386, right?
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock 
<StevenK> RAOF: I haven't any problems with that.
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Are there pbuilders for Dapper on the i386 machine, or just Feisty?
<RAOF> I didn't *think* I had any problems before, but I didn't really test my i386 packages very thoroughrly
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, breezy,dapper,edgy,feisty,sid on all the buildd's
<imbrandon> ppc x86 and sparc
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: (and, as an aside, would you consider temporarily giving accounts to non -dev?)
<tonyyarusso> cool
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, no, not at this time, i really dont want to
<imbrandon> to keep it semi secure
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: My box is back up, and now has 16x the downstream bandwidth :)
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Very understandable.  I'll just hope for a charitable person when/if the time comes
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Nice.  It's 64-bit though - can you build i386 .debs on that?
<RAOF> Also, it'll soon (hopefully) be moved into a place where I can actually keep it up 24/7
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Yup.  I'll build you an i386 pbuilder
* tonyyarusso guesses yes, but doesn't know how
<tonyyarusso> Thanks
<RAOF> Check out my latest changes to PbuilderHowto on the wiki :)
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, i plan to make non-motu machines too sometime but i wanna get those working good first
<imbrandon> etc
* RAOF curses the tiny default backbuffer on gnome-terminal.
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: fun stuff
<Amaranth> alright, got a working snap plugin for compiz 0.3.6, need to figure out how to hack it into the build system
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: how does apt-mirror compare/differ to/from debmirror, debpartial-mirror, and apt-proxy?
<imbrandon> apt-proxy isnt even on the same level, and i;ve never used debpartial
<tonyyarusso> ok
* tonyyarusso will be mirroring the i386 binaries for dapper and maybe edgy too tomorrow
* imbrandon just uses rsync and does the whole thing ;)
<tonyyarusso> don't have the space or time for that
<Amaranth> meh, i'll do this in the morning
<imbrandon> apt-mirror for one release, source + one arch , will be about 30gb
<tonyyarusso> From what I've seen, binary-only for one architecture should only be 15-20 gig per release, ya?
<tonyyarusso> no source necessary for this purpose
<imbrandon> no its 30 for the first one, 10 for each additional ( think about all the arch_all packages etc )
<tonyyarusso> How's that work?  Why are the additionals smaller?
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, nvm
* tonyyarusso doesn't know arch_all packages offhand, but assumes there are lots
<imbrandon> docs,scripts, tons of things are arch all
<RAOF> Lots of lovely python
<imbrandon> anything thats not compiled
<tonyyarusso> right
<imbrandon> docs scripts artwork configs etc etc etc
<tonyyarusso> What are the nthreads and tilde options in apt-mirror for?
<imbrandon> you want the tilde set so wget will handle the tilde correctly ( other wise packages with ~ in them get cleaned on every round )
<imbrandon> and the nthreads is how many concurrent downloads at once
<imbrandon> e.g. 20 is a good number
<tonyyarusso> ...also, why does the manpage not list the switches?  (ie, I don't know what -c does, but many things mention it)
<imbrandon> the config is pretty self explinatory, if not man apt-mirror ;)
<LaserJock> anybody have a procmailrc rule for X-Launchpad-Bug: ?
<imbrandon> on edgy just install it and run "sudo apt-mirror" , -c points you to an alternate config
<tonyyarusso> man apt-mirror is a bit sparser than I'd like, if you feel like sprucing up some time ;)
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, patches welcome ;)
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: noted
* imbrandon notes its just a single perl script, you could probably read the source easy nuff )
<tonyyarusso> I can almost understand perl - I'll take a look
<Q-FUNK> hm. seems that the new OOo rc3 force removes OOo-voikko :(
* RAOF builds i386 and amd64 pbuilders for dapper, edgy, feisty
<AstralJava> Q-FUNK: Could this be the reason? $ apt-cache show openoffice.org-voikko|grep Conflicts
<AstralJava> Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.1.1), openoffice.org-soikko
<AstralJava> and
<AstralJava> $ apt-cache show openoffice.org-core|grep Version
<AstralJava> Version: 2.2.0~rc3~oof680m10-0ubuntu2
<Q-FUNK> voikko, not soikko :)
<Q-FUNK> but yes, that versioned conflict with openoffice.org-core sounds like it
<Q-FUNK> i think it comes from the debian/ build script though
<Q-FUNK> automatically inserted
<AstralJava> soikko is merely another entry on Conflicts: of oo.org-voikko.
<dholbach> good morning
<AstralJava> Morning dholbach, finally figured out the problem with ubuntustudio-look pbuilding.
<dholbach> ahh nice
<AstralJava> index.theme.in merging was in the merge_xml_files section of setup.cfg, when it infact is not an xml file.
<AstralJava> When I moved it over to merge_desktop_files section, it now gets generated correctly.
<AstralJava> Of course, I tried that earlier, but apparently goofed in the process and it didn't work then.
<AstralJava> Here's the diff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9200/, if you got a minute to check it out.
<dholbach> if you say that it builds - that's good enough for me
<dholbach> if you can upload the package to revu and you prod some people they'll check it out and let you know
<AstralJava> Okay.
<AstralJava> I'll test it further a bit and ask someone from our room to, as well, to get more confidence in it.
<dholbach> ok cool
<Q-FUNK> dholbach: hey there! :)
<dholbach> hi Q-FUNK
<Q-FUNK> dholbach: are you in any position to schedule a bin-rebuild of OOo-voikko ?
<dholbach> there are no bin-rebuilds
<dholbach> you can do a noop source upload
<Q-FUNK> it seems that something in its contorl file auto-inserts a versioned conflict that make any OOo update force-remove it
<Q-FUNK> it basically conflicts against current OOo version > than current
<dholbach> aha?
<dholbach> that sounds really weird
<dholbach> I suggest waiting for doko to be around
<dholbach> he'll know what to do
<Q-FUNK> is doko still the key person for OOo @buntu?
<tepsipakki> Q-FUNK: Mirv (the maintainer) said that we should wait for the final since the dependancy-logic doesn't know how to handle rc-versions
<Q-FUNK> tepsipakki: any APT pinning trick to prevent the update then?
<tepsipakki> I don't know of any..
<Q-FUNK> keeping my voikko installed matters more to me than having the latest OOo
<tepsipakki> put OOo on hold
<AstralJava> ...or maybe just do stuff on stable release where you really need consistency. :)
<AstralJava> s/where/when/g
<ajmitch> evening
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<ajmitch> what's up?
<imbrandon> nadda, tryign to make it through the night at work, contemplating a kerbos server for the build-network
<imbrandon> you?
<ajmitch> drinking beer, eating food
<ajmitch> the usual :)
<imbrandon> sounds like what i need to be doing ;)
<ajmitch> heh
* crimsun cheers mvo
<crimsun> [https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023395.html ]  for reference
<StevenK> Can we backport that pbuilder? :-)
* Fujitsu tries out the new pbuilder build-dep parsing.
<Q-FUNK> this should be submited to upstream
<shawarma> Hmm...I thought there was automatic checking of the maintainer field wrt ubuntu changes and stuff?
<crimsun> there is.
<shawarma> The new pbuilder lists the Debian pbuilder team as the maintainer..
<shawarma> Maybe mvo has special super powers to make stuff work anyway?
<crimsun> for 0.161ubuntu2?
<crimsun> apt-cache show still uses Maintainer and Original-Maintainer appropriately at least
<shawarma> Yes.
<shawarma> Oh, maybe it's changed automatically?
<shawarma> My pbuilder refuses to build it, anyway. 
<crimsun> well, the apt-cache show part is in apt_0.6.45ubuntu10
<crimsun> [* added new ubuntu specific rewrite rule for "Original-Maintainer"] 
<shawarma> crimsun: Mkay.
<imbrandon> crimsun, is that pbuilder in the feisty repo ?
<crimsun> yes
<imbrandon> rockin
* imbrandon tried it on the x86 buildd
<crimsun> it's the one over which soren is having a day in -devel ;)
<imbrandon> err tries
<imbrandon> hrm better awnser is it backported to edgy , thats what the buildd is running
<imbrandon> if not i guess i could manualy backport it hehe 
<crimsun> nope, but see steven's question from 38 minutes ago ;)
<crimsun> you could always just file a request and get someone on -backports to +1 ;)
<imbrandon> i'm on -backports ;)
<imbrandon> hehe but yea
<crimsun> s/38/79/
<imbrandon> i dont think i can ack my own request anyhow
<imbrandon> not sure
<crimsun> nope, but I can ;)
<imbrandon> right on, lemme test build it etc, i'm sure it will be 100% ok but i wanna make sure before i assume
<imbrandon> then i'll file a req and poke ya ;)
<crimsun> hopefully in the next 8-10 minutes
<crimsun> my eyes are remaining closed of their own volition
<TheMuso> crimsun: Dude, you work too hard.
<StevenK> It looks like pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi doesn't work on Edgy anyway.
<imbrandon> crimsun, hehe no biggie, i'm doing it now but i might not get done in time because i'm at work so i'm hit and miss looking at ssh-screen
<imbrandon> TheMuso, +1
<crimsun> darn, that would have been a nice backport
<imbrandon> StevenK, we might be able to patch it quickly and then backport ;)
<StevenK> gdebi looks it needs to be backported too
<imbrandon> StevenK, and its versioned tight on debhelper 5.0.38 ( gdebi )
<imbrandon> hum
<imbrandon> messy messy messy
<imbrandon> i wonder why
<TheMuso> Whats the general convention when you have a package with patches in it using dpatch, and a new package no longer needs patches? Is it best to remove all patching code/references?
<StevenK> TheMuso: Just echo>debian/patches/00list
<TheMuso> StevenK: Thanks.
<StevenK> Makes a nice small debdiff between us and Debian
<TheMuso> StevenK: So essentially you are saying to zero out 00list.
<StevenK> Essentially, yes.
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> hrm no mention in the changelog about /needing/ debhelper .38 , i might try to build not versioned so tightly
<imbrandon> hum python-apt and gksu would have to be backported too, looks liek this will not happen
<imbrandon> leaste not "officialy
<imbrandon> :"
<imbrandon>   gdebi: Depends: gksu (>= 2.0.0-1ubuntu3) but it is not installed
<imbrandon>   gdebi-core: Depends: python-apt (>= 0.6.20ubuntu2) but 0.6.19ubuntu9 is installed
<imbrandon> StevenK, ^^
<imbrandon> everything is versioned super tight, not sure why, but i'd assume for good reason
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Many people been using the build machines?
<imbrandon> havent really looked, i seen a few have
<imbrandon> TheMuso, btw i got the ppc running if you werent here the other day when i said so
<TheMuso> imbrandon: nope.
<imbrandon> i need to make a page with all the info and status of each
<imbrandon> hehe
<TheMuso> BTW are the home directories for each of those boxes independant of each other?
<imbrandon> TheMuso, the ppc box is intrepid.ubuntuwire.com ( aurora. is x86 and sparky. is sparc )
<TheMuso> for users?
<imbrandon> yea
<TheMuso> right
<imbrandon> i've been toying with the idea of setting up a kerbos server to auth against and a nfs /home
<imbrandon> possibly might do that next week when i'm off
<TheMuso> imbrandon: I was thinking of something like that for home, because it would be nice to be able to pbuilder the same package on several boxes at the same time in several sessions.
<TheMuso> We run the pbuilder scripts on those boxes with sudo right?
<imbrandon> yup
<TheMuso> Or is that taken care of somehow?
<imbrandon> no
<StevenK> Which means we effectively have root on the boxes. :-P
<imbrandon> just run "pbuilder-$dist build blah.dsc"
<TheMuso> ah ok thanks.
<imbrandon> StevenK, shush , thats why i limited it to -dev and -core-dev , figured there was some level of trust there
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> Can I prove it and root one of them? :-P
<imbrandon> oh no, i totaly know you can
<imbrandon> s/you/anyone
<imbrandon> not really a way arorund it short of no access ;)
<TheMuso> hah
* TheMuso takes advantage for the first time. imbrandon, thanks for this awesome contribution.
<imbrandon> but like i said , there should be some accountability since its -dev -core-dev
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Ok, your mirror has problems.
<TheMuso> Err http://mirror.imbrandon.com feisty/main gettext 0.16.1-1ubuntu1 404 Not Found
<imbrandon> TheMuso, np ( thank siretart too since the sparc is his , and everyone else for helping me set them up etc etc etc )
<TheMuso> Failed to fetch http://mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gettext/gettext_0.16.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<TheMuso> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis
<imbrandon> it might by syncing , one sec
<TheMuso> sure
<imbrandon> ohh did you pbuilder-feisty update ?
<imbrandon> first ?
<TheMuso> oh no.
<TheMuso> I wasn't sure whether we had to do that.
<imbrandon> might wanna do that ;)
<imbrandon> yea i need to set a cron or something to do that
<TheMuso> doing it now.
<imbrandon> but for now yes
<TheMuso> thanks.
<imbrandon> w
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> quick hide hobbsee is comming
<siretart> imbrandon: I think the pbuilder setup on such semi-public hosts need some more thought. simply running it via cron seems too errorprone to me...
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> siretart, yea i've had problems in the past doing it on cron
<imbrandon> thats why i said "maybe"
<TheMuso> Ahhhh! Thats more like it.
<TheMuso> Where do our results end up?
<imbrandon> err not said, but thought , heheh
<imbrandon> TheMuso, /storage/pbuilders/$dist/results
<TheMuso> ok thanks.
<imbrandon> if i do nfs home dirs then it will be in ~/results possibly
<imbrandon> this is all a work in progress ;)
<TheMuso> Understandable.
<TheMuso> But what there is already really rocks.
<imbrandon> :)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Is there a reason why if I try transferring files between my home dir on two different machines, i.e aurora to intrepid, that my ssh key is not seen, yet if I ssh/scp from home, my ssh key is seen just fine?
<TheMuso> I'd rather transfer some files from aurora as it is quicker.
<imbrandon> your private key is not on aurora
<TheMuso> to intrepid, to do more test building.
<TheMuso> ah of course.
<TheMuso> thanks
<imbrandon> you can ssh -A host iirc ( StevenK knows )
<imbrandon> and it will forward the info afaik
<imbrandon> exit
<imbrandon> gah
<TheMuso> RIght
<TheMuso> Is there a reason why the authorized_keys file has the execute bit set?
<imbrandon> probably a mistake in my import script, should be harmless as its only public keys but i'll look into it
<TheMuso> yeah I know.
<TheMuso> Ok, so pbuilders on intrepid, sparky, and aurora should now all be up to date. :)
<imbrandon> thanks TheMuso ;)
<TheMuso> sparky is just tarring up again.
<TheMuso> np.
<TheMuso> I am just doing test builds.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> brb smoke break
<TheMuso> imbrandon: When you return, when is amd64 likely to be available?
<\sh> moins
<imbrandon> TheMuso, hopefully sometimes this week if everything goes as planned
<AstralJava> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> AstralJava: pong
<AstralJava> Do you know whether your branch ought to create *.tar.gz or *.tar files for gdmsetup to choose from? Talking about ubuntustudio stuff again. :)
<dholbach> the package you can generate from the branch should contain a .desktop file for that
<AstralJava> Oh.
<dholbach> /usr/share/gdm/themes/<blabla>/GdmGreeterTheme.desktop
<AstralJava> A-ha. That gets created.
<AstralJava> So with that, gdmsetup ought to be able to give a preview etc.?
<dholbach> yes
<AstralJava> Something's wrong with it, then. Okay thanks, I'll go bug-hunting. :)
<dholbach> ok
<shawarma> I just read Ridell's mail on ubuntu-motu ml. That's not really a MOTU council decision, but rather a MOTU-vf one, isn't it? I know the two teams are mostly the same people, but still?
<dholbach> shawarma: with the spec approved by the TB, it's not a matter of the motu-uvf / MC it seems
<dholbach> but it's marked as deferred
<dholbach> hm
* dholbach follows up on the mailing list
<shawarma> Right, I didn't think about TB had approved it..
<Q-FUNK> http://www.cyrius.com/journal/debian/fulong
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<pochu> hello
<pochu> it is universe hug day in some places of the world, isn't it?
* pochu hugs the motu guys :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<AstralJava> Anyone have any idea how 822-date gives an extra whitespace before the numerical number of the day of month? debuild just won't take it.
<DooMRunneR> hi
<AstralJava> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> in a meeting
<dholbach> pong
<dholbach> there are lots of other people to ask in here as well
<dholbach> use       dch -i
<AstralJava> Sorry, this is another thing and regards your initially created bzr branch. :) Not talking about the date issue anymore.
<dholbach> and user something like this in your ~/.bashrc
<dholbach> export DEBFULLNAME='Daniel Holbach'
<dholbach> export DEBEMAIL='daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com'
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> no need to run        date --rfc-2822
<AstralJava> Which I directed generally towards the whole channel.
<dholbach> ok fire away
<AstralJava> It's the ubuntustudio-icon branch, won't build. Since I'm still new to it, how should I approach in fixing this issue:
<AstralJava> chmod a+x /tmp/buildd/ubuntustudio-icon-theme-0.1/./configure
<AstralJava> chmod: cannot access `/tmp/buildd/ubuntustudio-icon-theme-0.1/./configure': No such file or directory
<\sh> re
<\sh> nice power outage we had...
<dholbach> AstralJava: what do you have in debian/rules?
<dholbach> AstralJava: there should be nothing looking for ./configure
<AstralJava> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<AstralJava> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnome.mk
<dholbach> gnome is wrong
<dholbach> where did you get that from?
<AstralJava> Straight from the bzr tree.
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> we're talking about *-icon-*
<dholbach> no, then that's fine
<DooMRunneR> little question: i've packed a hohle bunch of software in our company for ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server, most time for our own businessneeds and i now i will give my work back to the community; but i have no idea where to start :)
<dholbach> AstralJava: you need to run     ./autogen.sh && make dist          to get a tarball ready
<dholbach> DooMRunneR: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU would be a good start
<AstralJava> Alright, separately or include it in debian/rules or something?
<dholbach> AstralJava: separately
<AstralJava> Kinda figured right after asked. :)
<DooMRunneR> davromaniak, nice, thats the thing i was looking for
<davromaniak> hmmm, DooMRunneR ???
<DooMRunneR> davromaniak, sry, mean dholbach 
<DooMRunneR> :)
<davromaniak> ok
<dholbach> rock on :)
<Toadstool> g'morning MOTU world
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian !
<tbf> hoy MOTU world
<tbf> hmm... revu has incomings
<tbf> commander, we have incomings - uh it are tarballs! - hopefully they do not burn!
* tbf stops joking. guess this was not even funny.
<AstralJava> Hot tar burns.
<DooMRunneR> what's the procedure if my packages are newer than the one from debian or ubuntu, think it's a little bit stupid when some other guys works on the same product as well?
<tbf> DooMRunneR: well you could contact the maintainer listed in the package per mail
<stgraber> shawarma: around ?
<DooMRunneR> princible, is it regardless of wich side (ubuntu/debian)  i contribute the packages?
<bddebian> DooMRunneR: It's preferred that it goes to Debian first and we just sync it from them
<DooMRunneR> there is a maintainer-group for opennms in debian as far as i know, but noone for ubuntu
* tbf wonders if forcing people to work with debian is a good policy, considering debian lacks a lot of the pragmatism that's typical for ubunutu
* tbf just remembers being kicked from #debian several times for not having a real name set
<ogra_> nobody is forced :) 
<ogra_> its just a suggestion that makes your life a *lot* easier 
<norsetto> Good morning/afternoon/evening gents
<norsetto> I was referred to this channel for questions re. MOTU
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<somerville32> :)
<norsetto> well .... I asked the mailing list what I could do to help
<norsetto> now, after having been through the packaging guide, the FAQ, having a launchpad account, etc. etc.
<norsetto> and checking the TODO ... what about actually DOING something?
<tonyyarusso> norsetto: anything on that TODO that looks like you could do it?
<norsetto> could start with something easy (I guess) like Bug #88232 (Firefox description OOD)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88232 in firefox "Package description is very out of date" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88232
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that's a nice one
<AstralJava> Wonder if anyone has time to check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9269/ ? I've got some autotools/make issues. Thanks!
<mattybats> hello
<mattybats>  krb5-user: Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-9ubuntu1) but 1.4.3-9ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<mattybats>              Depends: libkadm55 (= 1.4.3-9ubuntu1) but 1.4.3-9ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<mattybats> looks like the dependency packages were upgraded for some security fix
<tonyyarusso> mattybats: file a bug and tag it as "packaging" and "bitesize"
<mattybats> how do i do that?
<tonyyarusso> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mattybats> tonyyarusso: any idea why i can't force a download of the package with apt-get -d install krb5-user?
<tonyyarusso> mattybats: not sure
<AstralJava> If in Makefile.in I've got "distdir = $(PACKAGE)-$(VERSION)", and "PACKAGE=@PACKAGE@", does @PACKAGE@ mean "PACKAGE" in configure script?
<Laser_away> I think that get's replaced
<Laser_away> grep for PACKAGE in the source
<AstralJava> There's really no source, at least in the traditional sense, this is a branch for creating a .deb for icons for UbuntuStudio. The only place I got with something significant after PACKAGE= is in fact the configure script.
<AstralJava> Does this look like a sane entry? From grepping the directory, I get:
<AstralJava> ./configure:PACKAGE=1.9 tar-ustar
<Laser_away> hmm
<Laser_away> are you setting PACKAGE in debian/rules?
<Laser_away> oh, wait your just looking at the Makefile.in
<AstralJava> No, there's only two include entries.
<Laser_away> I think that's right, alhough I'm not sure if 1.9 tar-ustar makes much sense
<AstralJava> Alright, well, when I do 'make dist', it says "rm -rf -" and I traced it to "rm -rf ${PACKAGE}-${VERSION}" inside Makefile.in, which lead me to question. Apparently, nothing is in PACKAGE nor VERSION.
<Laser_away> it's seems to me that it would be PACKAGE=tar-ustar and VERSION=1.9
<Laser_away> what does the Makefile have?
<AstralJava> Hmm, yeah under that abovementioned PACKAGE value there is VERSION with nothing for it.
<AstralJava> Makefile has nothing for PACKAGE = 
<AstralJava> ...nor VERSION =
<Laser_away> so it's not making it from Makefile.in to Makefile
<AstralJava> So I'm gonna try fixing configure script the way you mentioned.
<AstralJava> Looks a loooooooot saner to me now. :)
<AstralJava> Now it actually created a *.tar.gz file.
<Laser_away> AstralJava: \o/
<AstralJava> Nice, thanks. ;) But now pbuilder says: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."
<gnomefreak> where would i find the .desktop file (either file itself or build instructions other than rules file) in the debian dir of a package?
<bddebian> ?
<bddebian> It doesn't have to be in the /debian dir, upstream might provide it
<gpocentek> bddebian++
<gpocentek> (hello)
<bddebian> Heya gpocentek
<gpocentek> hi bddebian :)
<ajmitch> morning all
<Ursinha> ajmitch, afternoon :)
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: krb5 bugs like that are a really good indication that someone has security updates turned on only for main
<ajmitch> eg, not a packaging bug
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: ah, good to know.  Noted.
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock 
<tonyyarusso> and I'm off
<Lutin>  /w 4
<Lutin> (sorry)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you ignoring me? :-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: why do you think that?
<tsmithe> jussi01, hello
<jussi01> hei tsmithe 
<tsmithe> AstralJava, how's the icon-theme going?
<AstralJava> It's not. I keep bashing my head against:
<AstralJava> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."
<jussi01> AstralJava, anything I can do to help out?
<AstralJava> jussi01: You're sure welcome to try; that's the error msg that ends a pbuilder run. install-sh actually resides in the directory I start the run from.
<jussi01> could you send me the code?
<tsmithe> jussi01, it's on bzr
<tsmithe> hang on - i'll find the branch
<jussi01> thanks
<AstralJava> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntustudio-icon-theme/ubuntu
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> AstralJava, beat me to it :P
<tsmithe> jussi01, that's dholbach's branch, so obviously you can't push to it. his instructions were, to create a tarball, run `./autogen.sh && make dist`
<tsmithe> if you do want to push a branch up, i'm sure you know how
* tsmithe and AstralJava, and well, the whole ubuntustudio team, would really appreciate a patch
<AstralJava> We had to fix it, though, to get the tarball created. Not sure it might be quite dirty, but it is a show-stopper. In configure, one needs to alter PACKAGE= entry and move 1.9 to VERSION= entry. Does that make sense?
<tsmithe> AstralJava, that sounds like it should be fixed in autogen.sh
<AstralJava> Hmm...
<tsmithe> also, the best way to "make sense" is to get a diff ;)
<AstralJava> autogen only fires up a few other tools.
<tsmithe> yeah i can see
<Lutin> doko: could you have a look at bug #90480 when you have some time ?  just want to make sure it's the right thing to do
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90480 in cinepaint "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90480
<vtiger> Hello
<vtiger> can I get some help with a dchroot error?
<vtiger> When I do a dchroot -d I get an error that reads 
<vtiger> dchroot: chdir: No such file or directory
<Lutin> hum, I had this bug some time ago
<Lutin> s/bug/issue because I'm not sure it's a bug actually. but can't recall how I solved it
<tsmithe> i thought a bug was when a package didn't do something it was supposed to
<vtiger> Lutin: You made a debootstrap chroot?
<Lutin> vtiger: a while ago yes. iirc it's related to your username
<vtiger> umm .. ok
<Lutin> something like dchroot trying to chdir to a nonexistent dir because of <file the reason here>
<vtiger> my username or my chroot username?
<vtiger> ah I wonder if the mount -a should fix that
<vtiger> in anycase I still can't start X after that
<tepsipakki> does #xorg-devel qualify?
<tepsipakki> uh
<vtiger> Qualify?
<tepsipakki> ignore that
<tepsipakki> wrong channel ;)
<vtiger> :-)
<vtiger> Whooot! fixed!
<Lutin> vtiger: how did you fix it ?
<vtiger> I looked at the X output
<vtiger>  I was using the wrong driver. I had edited it just before trying chrooting
<ajmitch> hm, dare I upgrade dbus?
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs./
<ajmitch> hi MOTU
<TheMuso> heh
<malix0> hi 
<malix0> is there some one interested on have pfadmin 1.6.2 in feisty?
<malix0> Hi I asked before, but excuse me, my irc client crashed
<malix0> is some one interested on get pgadmin 1.6.2 into feisty?
<Fujitsu> Is the mention of motu-sru uploading to -updates (on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU) a mistake, or has the policy changed since the email to the list a couple of days back?
<LaserJock> malix0: we are already past upstream version freeze
<LaserJock> malix0: if there are significant bug fixes and it's just a bug-fix release you can do maybe do a freeze exception
<malix0> LaserJock: ok
<bddebian> Later folks
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-09
<LaserJock> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<Fujitsu> I saw that last night, LaserJock :)
<tsmithe> oh dear
* tsmithe is embarassed
<Fujitsu> ?
<tsmithe> a song about "kill -9, no more cpu time"
<ajmitch> ok..
<tsmithe> although incredibly catchy, is also incredibly nerdy :P
* ajmitch sees the request about putting mostly-broken software that won't be supported post-release into feisty
<LaserJock> where's that ajmitch ?
* RAOF boggles
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: What's this?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: kde4 thread on motu lisr
<ajmitch> s/lisr/list/
<Fujitsu> Ah, yes.
<Fujitsu> We need a special component, for which they take responsibility.
<Fujitsu> That way we can disown it completely/
<ajmitch> "ooh look, kde4 is out!"
<ajmitch> "ZOMG its full of bugs!!!"
<Fujitsu> Prepare to drown in bugs!
<ajmitch> as long as Riddell wants to take care of all the bugs :)
<Fujitsu> Presumably the MOTU Council has the power to destroy the idea if it is deemed evil enough
* ajmitch shrugs
<Riddell> there are KDE 4 packages in edgy you know
<Fujitsu> It'll be like Beryl, but worse.
<Fujitsu> Riddell: there are?
<ajmitch> rather early snapshots
<Riddell> exactly
<ajmitch> Riddell: what use will having kde4 stuff in feisty be?
<Riddell> for people to test KDE 4 stuff with
<ajmitch> from what I understand, APIs aren't frozen, so people wanting to develop on KDE4 wouldn't be suited with packages
<Riddell> that's true
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<Fujitsu> Hi sistpoty.
<sistpoty> hi Fujitsu
<ajmitch> Riddell: I remember those fun days of kde 1.9x :)
<LaserJock> seems like it'll be a big backports/SRU project
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no, it'll just sit there & not get touched
<TheMuso> So. I am looking at updating drupal to 5, and removing any references to php4. However, the drupal source package produces a drupal-4.7 binary package. If I was to create a new drupal source package and make a drupal-5.0 package, that would disown the 4.7 package of source, just like the original drupal binary package no longer has a source package. Thoughts?
<LaserJock> we'll have users screaming bloody murder ;-)
<ajmitch> funny to think that jono used to be a kde developer :)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: something like that, if I follow
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Well, I would have thought that wouldn't be the best idea.
<TheMuso> Having binary packages that don't have a source package to associate to.
<sistpoty> grml... spamassassin... seems like it thinks I'm spamming ubuntu-motu *g*
<ajmitch> TheMuso: that's impossible, iirc
<ajmitch> sistpoty: well, yes :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> ah, more MC mail :)
<LaserJock> there are quite a few binary packages without corresponding source
<Riddell> ajmitch: why is that funny?
<LaserJock> although they must be somewhere
<ajmitch> Riddell: funny, because I think I remember talking to him on irc all those years ago
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Eeeew.
<geser> LaserJock: aren't they dropped before release?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<ajmitch> LaserJock: source will still be available 
<LaserJock> when we ask for a package to be removed ubuntu-archive just removes the source package
<LaserJock> they don't remove the binaries too
<ajmitch> they remove the source package from that release
<TheMuso> Its impossible to get the source for the drupal 4.5 binary package, as the only drupal source package is for the drupal-4.7 binary package.
<Fujitsu> The corresponding source will not be removed until all binaries that reference it are removed, AFAIK.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: depending on soyuz bugs, I guess :)
<Fujitsu> True, true.
<Fujitsu> Drescher seems to have been hungry this past week
<LaserJock> hmm, I've seen it done with several Science packages
<ajmitch> but I'm sure I heard it had checks for all that
<LaserJock> binaries but no source
<LaserJock> but that was some time ago
<TheMuso> So my dilemma is, I don't want to do the same thing for the drupal-4.7 binary package.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I don't understand the dilemma with drupal
<LaserJock> we have drupal-4.7
<LaserJock> you want to update that to -5.0
<LaserJock> but you want to keep drupal-4.7 binary package around?
<LaserJock> or you're afraid that it will be
<TheMuso> Affraid that it will be, with no source packag.
<TheMuso> package
<LaserJock> is -4.7 in edgy?
<TheMuso> don't think so afaik. Let me check
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it should get cleaned up, like obsolete library packages are
<LaserJock> nope
<sistpoty> well, what do you all think about the general kde-uvf exceptoin?
<LaserJock> yeah, I think -4.7 .debs should go away
<TheMuso> drupal-4.7 is only in feisty
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: We were discussing it just before you arrived.
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I'm not overly happy with it, but as Riddell pointed out, there's already kde4* packages in the archive (and in edgy)
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: ah... *g*
<sistpoty> ajmitch: well, I somehow have a bad feeling in my guts
<LaserJock> Riddell: how many are there now? kde4base kde4libs
<TheMuso> Ok, on that note, I'll just update to 5, and name the package drupal-5.0
<Riddell> LaserJock: many more in NEW
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I think that's a sign to drink more beer :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> TheMuso: btw, the source should always be available on LP :-)
<LaserJock> you just won't be able to apt-get source it
* Riddell beds
<Fujitsu> Night, Riddell.
<ajmitch> bye Riddell 
<sistpoty> cya Riddell
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Yeah thats what I've seen.
<Toadstool> yay! let's put some more random experimental packages that everybody will want to try so that we get an even worse universe bugs SNR and a lot of angry users *evil grin*
<Toadstool> g'night Riddell 
<Fujitsu> Toadstool: yup.
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I guess your plan to get back to normal sleeping hours didn't quite work? ;)
<LaserJock> Toadstool: like we don't do that already ;-)
<Toadstool> hehe, true
<Fujitsu> If the KDE people take responsibility for the bugs, it might be acceptable.
<ajmitch> Toadstool: if people know that these kde4 packages aren't releases, or even expected to work..
<sistpoty> ajmitch: no. but I'm still trying ;)
<TheMuso> Ok. So since the latest drupal release is 5.1, should I name the package 5.1, and then any security fixes afterwards just get patched?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: as long as you can get up for the next MC meeting :)
<TheMuso> I'm happy to maintain drupal.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I'll manage... somehow ;)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: simple, just stay up
<sistpoty> haha
<geser> TheMuso: for the security fixes: yes, as patches
<pochu> Happy Hug Day!!!
<pochu> sistpoty: what about updating the topic?
<TheMuso> geser: Thanks.
<sistpoty> pochu: sure, feel free to do it ;)
<LaserJock> wahoo SRU uploaded! \o/
<pochu> sistpoty: hehe, no topic lock?
<LaserJock> only took me like 2 days :-)
<sistpoty> congrats LaserJock
* Fujitsu uploaded azureus this morning.
<sistpoty> pochu: last time I tried, it worked. and I don't have any special rights in this channel ;)
* Fujitsu ponders how to best fix pymol for Edgy.
* ajmitch feels rather tired
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:pochu] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU |  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU |  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO | Happy Universe Hug Day!! March 9th
<pochu> done :)
<pochu> Feel free to improve it though :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: It's only like 13:55, isn't it?
<Toadstool> Hug Day tomorrow, cool :)
<LaserJock> "this debdiff looks funny" -> "hmm, building source for edgy from feisty is the problem" -> "how do I use schroot again?" -> "this thing needs r-base and python-dev-all just to build the source?" -> "wahooo! it works"
<LaserJock> man I love packaging!
<Toadstool> heh
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: what's up with pymol again?
<LaserJock> I see if floating by in my email
<Fujitsu> The regexp for passing the Python version is dodgy.
<Fujitsu> It should it into something like 2.4, but it doesn't work on Edgy's 2.4.4c4 (I think that's what it is).
<Fujitsu> It gives 2.4.4 instead, which means it can't find the interpreter.
<Fujitsu> It's fixed in Feisty with a migration to the new Python policy, but we obviously don't want to SRU that.
<LaserJock> well, I don't know, migration is usually pretty straightforward
<LaserJock> it might be a little overkill for the particular bug
<Fujitsu> I'm considering just replacing the regexp with '2.4', because the default Edgy Python version is unlikely to change... But that's not a very nice fix.
* Fujitsu heads off to school.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: well, it would only be done once since the package has moved to the new python policy
<TheMuso> To depend on Ubuntu's default MTA, do I just depend on mail-tranfer-agent?
<TheMuso> transfer even
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> well no
<lifeless> what Ubuntu packages do is depend on postfix | mail-transfer-agent
<lifeless> which tries for postfix first, which is the default.
<lifeless> there isn't a default-mail-transfer-agent AFAIK
<lifeless> but that might be a good idea
<geser> TheMuso: do you need postfix or would any MTA do?
<TheMuso> lifeless: Thanks.
<TheMuso> geser: I'm guessing that any will do.
<TheMuso> Actually pretty sure.
<TheMuso> Just want to make sure the correct MTA related package(s) are depended upon.
<pochu> happy hug day!!!!! :-)
<crimsun> the fact that the kubuntu team can't support the kde4 snaps via SRUs is troubling at best.
<crimsun> the additional fact that they would be in a Canonical-hosted repository is even more troubling.
<ajmitch> crimsun: how is it different from what we currently have?
<crimsun> I honestly don't see how having them uploaded to Feisty would help.
<Lathiat> sounds like the majority of the software in ubuntu
<crimsun> ajmitch: I'm thinking of the ramifications of 18-month support
<Lathiat> as long as it doesnt breka the real kde
<Lathiat> crimsun: what support? :)
<crimsun> well, we have to at least make an effort to...
<ajmitch> crimsun: we've never promised 18-month support for universe - it's often been supporting only the last release
<Lathiat> ajmitch: at best..
<crimsun> the killer for me is that there's no promise of ABI/API stability
<ajmitch> crimsun: ok, and there are kde4 packages in edgy (and feisty) right now
<zul> who broke what now?
<crimsun> ajmitch: IMO they should be removed from feisty.
<zul> oh the kde stuff nevermind :)
<ajmitch> zul: stuff noone uses
<ajmitch> crimsun: I'm not a big fan of having snapshot packages in a release
<crimsun> I'd rather support jr delegating building to others, freeing him from supporting that infrastructure
<crimsun> I would love to use apt* to install a kde4 snap, but triaging is going to creep
<crimsun> and $deity knows kubuntu devs have better uses of their time than wading through bugs filed against older snaps
* ajmitch would rather use a repository that would be updated after release
<LaserJock> it does bring up the point of removing stuff from the repos before release
<ajmitch> rather than 6 months of old code that was heavily in development
<ajmitch> LaserJock: debian has it easy
<LaserJock> yep
<crimsun> LaserJock: this touches back on the removing binaries discussion (brief albeit) in the motu meeting
<LaserJock> exactly
* ajmitch checks NEW
<ajmitch> beta.lp will get there eventually..
<ajmitch> kde4edu, kde4games, kde4multimedia, kde4graphics, kde4toys, kde4admin, kde4pim are all sitting in NEW
<ajmitch> ah, the fun interactions between teams :)
<ajmitch> since this is really a request from the kubuntu council
<sistpoty> maybe it would be better of before TB than before MC?
* ajmitch is just reading relevant stuff from #k-devel
<crimsun> for me, ultimately it boils down to whether there are plans to keep kubuntu.org's repo of kde4 snaps updated
<crimsun> if there are, there's no sense in putting them into feisty
<ajmitch> kubuntu people support kde packages anyway, so it wouldn't cause more work for us
<crimsun> we already sent the wrong message, IMO, by putting them in edgy
<ajmitch> agreed
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I wouldn't be so sure about that, at least Riddell's mail states it differently
<ajmitch> but that's a result of them being uploaded by kubuntu people 
<ajmitch> 00:59 < Riddell> Hobbsee: for KDE stuff in universe I'm happy to overrule MOTU council unless they object
* TheMuso shakes his head at a rather messy rules files.
<TheMuso> file
<ajmitch> sistpoty: the intent was for it to be a KC decision
<sistpoty> yep
<ajmitch> sistpoty: how did you interpret it?
<crimsun> ok, the other slant is whether it would represent a regression from edgyg
<crimsun> -g
<sistpoty> ajmitch: well, as in if MC will veto it, they won't do it?
* ajmitch can't see how it could be more broken 
<ajmitch> sistpoty: as I understand it, yes
<sistpoty> hm... anyway I guess we should come to a decision soon... if MC would -1 on it, it could then still propagate to TB in a timely manner
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I can't imagine them being happy with MC blocking it, since all the packages are already in NEW :)
<crimsun> TBH, I think we need to call an MOTU vote instead of having MC decide, since MC is only a subset of the possible maintainers
<sistpoty> ajmitch: that's the tough thing about needing to decide, you can't always make everyone happy ;)
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> getting recommendations from TB could be good
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> 'lo
<ajmitch> since it'd be MOTUs blocking the Kubuntu work
<sistpoty> crimsun: I fear a MOTU vote might defer the issue for too long
<ajmitch> to what extent do derivatives/sibling distros have control over their packages in the archives?
<sistpoty> phew, no idea
<crimsun> well, I suppose that is the ultimate issue
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> hi bddebian 
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> heh
<sistpoty> crimsun, ajmitch: ok if I call for MC voting now?
<bddebian> What, voting to kick me out already? :-)
<crimsun> sistpoty: I think we need to vote on a different issue (the one that ajmitch raised)
<sistpoty> bddebian: no, the timeout of your lp-membership will take care for that :P
<bddebian> Doh
<TheMuso> Ok. Drupal uses debconf to let one choose which apache to use. It defaults to apache. Are packages in Ubuntu using apache2 these days, or is apache still the default for packages that need a web server?
<ajmitch> crimsun: is it up to us to decide on that one?
<sistpoty> hm... the way I see it is that we can make a decision, but TB can always ultimately overrule us
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> the question is about what power TB has delegated
<ajmitch> bddebian: expires: 2007-04-06
<ajmitch> bddebian: better get working to convince the MC to keep you
<crimsun> sistpoty: ok, sure, CFV is fine
<geser> TheMuso: apache2 is in main and apache is in universe
<TheMuso> geser: Right.
<ajmitch> apache2 should be the default choice
<TheMuso> Ok thought as much.
<ajmitch> not sure how much longer apache 1.3 will be kept 
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, kick me out. :-)
<ajmitch> I imagine there are still a few modules that will only work with 1.3
* ajmitch wonders if people that are expiring should have to run the gauntlet again
<sistpoty> ajmitch: come on, you are looking forward to grilling bddebian, aren't you? :P
<ajmitch> >:)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: how about live packaging of some complex library?
<zul> heh I think I have already expired
<ajmitch> zul: no you were just kicked out
<zul> ajmitch: ahhh...
<bddebian> sistpoty: Nah, I'll just quit and make ajmitch happy
<zul> bastards
<ajmitch> silly bddebian 
<ajmitch> hi thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> hello :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: that would be a silly thing to do
<thoreauputic> just lurking here - I'm no developer :)
<thoreauputic> Feisty is looking pretty nice - congrats to all concerned :)
<bddebian> thoreauputic: Don't worry, me either :-)
<thoreauputic> heh :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I guess we'll need to make a MC decision to not let bddebian go ;)
<sistpoty> as in membership will be prolonged until all universe bugs are fixed :P
<ajmitch> true
<crimsun> lifetime membership? woo!
<bddebian> hah
<ajmitch> just like hotel california
<sistpoty> hehe
<zul> or the hair club for men
<ajmitch> sistpoty: so what were you wanting to vote on? :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: what did I miss/do wrong?
<ajmitch> no idea, if you sent out a mail I'm still waiting for it
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I just moderated it :P
<ajmitch> will probably take a day or so to get here then
<sistpoty> :(
<TheMuso> haha
<ajmitch> shouldn't be quite that long at the moment
<ajmitch> but it was a week or so ago
<ajmitch> mail was delayed up to about 2 days
<TheMuso> ouch
<sistpoty> iirc 1 day was the maximum for me once... but currently it's almost instantly arriving :)
<zul> postal or email ajmitch?
<ajmitch> zul: email
<zul> ouch!
<ajmitch> ISP's virus & spam scanning couldn't handle it
* ajmitch got the moderation request from mailman :)
<ajmitch> yay, a CFV
<ajmitch> how voting with 5 people & 3 options will work, I don't know
<sistpoty> ajmitch: right, option (3) was a dumb idea
<crimsun> you need a (4) ponies!
<sistpoty> and the decision of MC on the issue is: unanimously (4): ponies :)
<bddebian> ++
* Lathiat laughs
<TheMuso> Heya ho.
<bddebian> The dairy-o
<TheMuso> or maybe not
<crimsun> it's probably konvi sigsegv'ing
<bddebian> Any of you glibc debugging experts? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: no we don't want to play with the hurd
<bddebian> Who said anything about Hurd?
* bddebian bats eyes
<TheMuso> Oh man. This is going to be fun. Now that drupal has a web install mechanism, it creates the db via a php script, once the user has filled out the necessary info.
<TheMuso> SO there is no plain text file with the db data in it any more.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: that's not unusual :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I know.
<TheMuso> Its just working out how to do the same thing. I am thinking I'll have to use curl to post the data somehow, to get the appropriate db created.
<TheMuso> Unless other packages use a better method.
<sistpoty> TheMuso: or simply rip the script apart?
<TheMuso> sistpoty: That is a possibility, yes.
<TheMuso> But I thi/c
<TheMuso> gah
<TheMuso> I might just do the latter.
<TheMuso> rip appart.
<sistpoty> interesting... s.th. is wrong with irclogs
<sistpoty> ubuntu-meeting-current seems to be ubuntu-motu-current
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> obviously -motu is more important & lively
<sistpoty> hehe
<TheMuso> Actually, just ripping the script apart is not right in this context. Drupal now supports prefixing its database table names with whatever you want, for easier multisite configuration.
<TheMuso> So just doing an sql import won't work, if thats what the user wants.
<sistpoty> TheMuso: I guess you can just let the user configure drupal and explaining it within README.Debian for example
<sistpoty> at least that's what I've seen how some php packages do it
<TheMuso> Actually, yeah you're right.
<TheMuso> All I'd have to do is tell them to run the web script to set the db etc up, giving them the db information they need.
* TheMuso ponders.
* ajmitch wonders if he should vote yet on the kde decision
<crimsun> I'm pondering over a case of beer.
* sistpoty wonders if he should go to bed
* bddebian contemplates his navel
<ajmitch> crimsun: yeah, I'll have to wait until I get home before I can get into the beer
* ajmitch is feeling rather thirsty, too
* sistpoty is out of beer
* ajmitch bought some last night
<lifeless> I'm going to have bazaar beer tonight :)
<ajmitch> hey lifeless :)
<crimsun> nice
* ajmitch just has a box of speights in the kitchen
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: where's this documented?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: the beer?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: if referring to kde4, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-March/000029.html
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<ajmitch> joy, more reviews of stuff like "linux mint"
<bddebian> heh
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone knows what has changed from Edgy to Feisty regarding virtual console (keymap,translations,...) ?
* sistpoty is off to bed... gn8 everyone
<animimotus> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<animimotus> I had a notification this morning for 3 updates, but keep seems to be unreachable
<animimotus> I can't install it too http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9400/
<Fujitsu> Try running `sudo aptitude update' again.
<Fujitsu> Otherwise, it's probably just the French mirror being stupid, and you should try again in a couple of hours.
<TheMuso> Have people seen the message on -motu about gstreamer-ffmpeg yet?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Nein.
<TheMuso> You'll probably get it very shortly.
<Fujitsu> Ah, I did just now.
<Fujitsu> Everybody on the planet refers to the format as DivX.
<TheMuso> Thats what I thought.
<TheMuso> I believe it would confuse people even more.
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> Definitely.
<Fujitsu> I don't regularly hear people talking about MPEG-4 ASP videos.
<TheMuso> Me neither.
<Fujitsu> The Wikipedia article states that DivX is a container format...
<Fujitsu> Gah, confusion.
<Fujitsu> (which will only be greatly enhanced by saying MPEG-4 ASP instead)
<TheMuso> yeah
<Fujitsu> While calling it DivX is wrong, that's what everybody knows it as... :-/
<Fujitsu> His idea of "MPEG-4 ASP video (for example, encoded with DivX, Xvid or FFmpeg MPEG-4)" isn't too bad, I guess.
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<dholbach> hey lfittl
<Fujitsu> Hail dholbach.
<lfittl> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Fujitsu :)
<dholbach> HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY
<Q-FUNK> heh
<TheMuso> Hey all.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: it's universe hug day?
<dholbach> YEAH :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Most certainly.
<gpocentek> morning
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Fujitsu> Universe hug day, without LP. Sounds like fun.
<TheMuso> Does indeed.
* Fujitsu watches the LP over-downtime clock tick past 25%...
<\sh> moins
<Fujitsu> Hi \sh.
<TheMuso> LP is back.
<TheMuso> woohoo
<lionel> \o/
<lionel> hum... not here
<dholbach> HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY! :-)
<lionel> Happy Universe Hug Day dholbach :)
<dholbach> thanks lionel - the same to you :)
<crimsun> mm OOPS-433BD271
<crimsun> great way to start the day!
<crimsun> .oO( or to end the day, depending on whether I get to sleep in the next 40 minutes )
<Fujitsu> Woo, beta's up and OOPSing!
* Fujitsu thinks that the new Postgres might not be happy.
* Fujitsu notes the CSS is missing on this page that does work.
<Fujitsu> ... and now the same page OOPSes.
<crimsun> d'oh, "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon."
<lionel> Fujitsu: I have the CSS now (it was missing some click ago)
<crimsun> and I was just about to click "Disable redirection..."
<Fujitsu> Hey, I got a whole page without an OOPs.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you tempted fate
<lionel> ah no
<Fujitsu> Seems to be more stable now.
<Fujitsu> After 3 hours.
<Fujitsu> Or not.
<TheMuso> You guys using normal launchpad, or beta?
<Hobbsee> beta
<crimsun> I'm using normal now.
<crimsun> yay for clicky "Disable redirection..."
<Hobbsee> where's that?
<Fujitsu> ... now a random one or two of the application buttons on the home are vanishing each reload.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: on launchpad.net
* TheMuso has been working on a drupal 5.1 package all afternoon/evening, with a few breaks of course.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: http://launchpad.net/
<Hobbsee> oh, neat
<TheMuso> Well I don't see why you all must use the beta.
<TheMuso> I'd rather stick to the standard LP atm and have something thats usable.
* Hobbsee thinks each is about as usable as the other
<Hobbsee> excluding oops' of course
<crimsun> hey neat, Eugenia (of osnews fame) uses quodlibet
<crimsun> such interesting things one discovers during triage
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Beta is just as (or more) usable than normal, except for now.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: it's also better to use beta now and give feedback, rather than just having an unusable beta when it replaces standard.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: True.
<imbrandon> mmmm sleep, its for the dead
<imbrandon> moins all
<TheMuso> Heya imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<dholbach> so who's taking a look at universe bugs
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO mentions a few links that might help
<TheMuso> Once I get this drupal 5 package working, and an uvf filed, I will see how much time I have. If none/little, it will have to wait till I return on Sunday. :)
<lionel> This afternoon I'all have some time (and take some time). I hope that LP will be better :)
<Fujitsu> It's fixed! Yay!
<ranf> hi
<Fujitsu> dholbach: I killed of a few before LP went down.
<dholbach> nice
* Fujitsu starts again now that LP is working.
<dholbach> I'm taking a look at bugs and will tag them as 'packaging' and 'bitesize'
<dholbach> so we have a todo list for our new motu hopefuls
<Fujitsu> Most that I've looked at have already been fixed in syncs from Debian.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> or open an upstream task, so people can forward bugs upstream
<TheMuso> Has anybody seen that guy from the mailing list, Cesare Tirabassi on IRC?
<TheMuso> yet
* Fujitsu thinks it'd be nice to have a tag to indicate bugs fixed in new upstream versions that aren't suitable until the opening of the next release.
<siretart> doesn one have any obligations to join launchpad-beta-testers? are there any reasons not to join?
<Hobbsee> siretart: only that you cant post screenshots
<siretart> I think I can live with that
<siretart> ;)
<Fujitsu> You're meant to basically test it, complain about things that are bad, and not post screenshots.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Fujitsu> So it's a ticket to being blind, and an authorisation to complain at LP people. All good :P
<Hobbsee> and being under no obligation to fix any of it
<jono> hi all
<jono> just to let you know, I have posted to some advice on growing the MOTU community to the list
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: I guess it wouldn't hurt me to join either.
<TheMuso> Give the whole thing a good a11y workout.
<Hobbsee> heya jono 
<jono> hey :)
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: That's a very good idea.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Whats the team name?
<Fujitsu> launchpad-beta-testers
<TheMuso> thanks
<crimsun> RE: wiki restructuring: I have a feeling people are going to have to sit down at the dev summit and do some work
<imbrandon> crimsun, yea i was just looking at that a bit ( and talking to jono about it )
<crimsun> RE: blogging: what will differentiate it from hug days?
<imbrandon> blogging makes the community look more "alive" to outsiders imho
<imbrandon> ohh jono is in here /me shuts up
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> haha
<crimsun> certainly. OTOH, it also detracts from the time we have to actually fix stuff.
<crimsun> we've already discussed a monthly MOTU newsletter of sorts. Does that need to be made more frequent?
<imbrandon> crimsun, true , but you also have people ( like my self but not limited to me certainly ) that will be blogging anyhow , might as well blog about motu
<jono> blogging is essential
<jono> hug days are opaque to non MOTUs
<Hobbsee> but blogs are evil!
* Hobbsee is still meaning to blog
<jono> if there is no outreach, you will limit how many people will join the community
<jono> Hobbsee: heh, bullshit :)
<crimsun> I notice that a couple of the MOTU applicants blog. Perhaps it would be useful for them to offer "inside views" of the process so that "hopefuls" have an idea.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Nooo, stay pure.
<jono> I amnot expecting everyone to blog, but a good proportion of MOTU should
<imbrandon> crimsun, +5
<jono> its in the interests of the community
<crimsun> I will say offhand that there are at least a couple people who will not blog simply because it's not benificial
<crimsun> beneficial, even
<Fujitsu> Do we really need a roadmap? We have our tasks fairly clearly set out already. Fix everything core-dev doesn't. The end.
<jono> depends on how you define beneficial
<crimsun> beneficial in the context of "attract more hopefuls"
* TheMuso will blog when he gets round to putting together his personal site.
<jono> Fujitsu: ok, but how does a new MOTU know which thing to fix?
<Fujitsu> By looking at the new packaging and bitesize tags which dholbach is bestowing upon bugs, hopefully.
<crimsun> [to note, how many core-dev blog regularly?] 
<jono> crimsun: not sure, but they need to too
<jono> but MOTU is in need of more people, so *some* outreach needs to happen
<Hobbsee> crimsun: there are more motu's than those couple of people though
<imbrandon> looking at the rss feeds on planet 70% or better crimsun 
<crimsun> there are a lot of community members, which is great
<crimsun> (I'm going to neatly sidestep the storm-in-a-teacup brewing over kde4 on motu@)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: just start a co-storm about compiz being put into main, with so many bugs.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: That does sound like a good idea.
<crimsun> from my perspective, I would love to see three _involved_ MOTU sponsored for the upcoming UDS
<imbrandon> crimsun, i'm trying to side step that one too
<Hobbsee> crimsun: who would they be?
<Hobbsee> well, who would ask them, i guess
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: crimsun + 2 others, obviously.
* Hobbsee blerg.
<crimsun> I have prior commitments, so I can't make anything during April-May.
<imbrandon> crimsun, yea there definately needs to be more MOTU showing at UDS's
<imbrandon> ( of active MOTU's )
<lionel> I am not a MOTU, but I may go to UDS (as it is not far away from home...)
<crimsun> lionel: that would be swell
<TheMuso> I'd love to go if I could get sponsored again/.
<crimsun> in an ideal world, there would be at least two sponsored MOTU hopefuls, two new MOTU, and two veteran MOTU
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yes, it'd definetly be a question of who's around.
* Fujitsu kicks LP.
* lfittl will probably be at UDS, and would be happy to discuss MOTU stuff
* dholbach high-fives lfittl
* Hobbsee will be at UDS.
* StevenK has no idea if he will be
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, cool
<dholbach> crimsun: we shold talk to sabdfl about that :)
<StevenK> I'd like to be.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: indeed.  you're staff, so you can do it :P
<crimsun> dholbach: honestly, 6 is a nice round number ;)
<crimsun> that's just my opinion, however, which is mostly warped
<Hobbsee> crimsun: 7.2 is also a nice number.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: lol
<imbrandon> haha
<StevenK> Sending .2 of a MOTU has moral side effects.
<crimsun> I dunno, I like 1.7.2.git20070210-1 myself.
<TheMuso> StevenK: What, for a .2 of a motu hopeful? Come on!
<StevenK> Which .2? :-P
<TheMuso> The .2 that they have achieved.
<StevenK> So their brain, eyes and hands?
<Hobbsee> of course, it goes without saying that 42 would be the best number.
<TheMuso> haha
<GNUro> salve
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Hobbsee> heya
<StevenK> Where do the menu icons for the Games sub menu exist?
<StevenK> I have a newly upgraded Edgy box that shows no icons except for Mahjongg, and even that one looks wrong.
<imbrandon>  /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<dholbach> who else is looking for 'packaging' and 'bitesize' bugs?
<crimsun> I marked a couple, but I'm off to work presently
<crimsun> I'll try and resume during lunch break
<dholbach> ok, just wanted to know which bugs you're looking at - I'm currently looking at new bugs - maybe I should mark old bugs first
<StevenK> dholbach: Throw me one or two.
<dholbach> StevenK: we're marking them for motu hopefuls
<StevenK> I could be a MOTU hopeful.
<dholbach> it's like "looking through bugs and adding them to a todo list for our newcomers"
<dholbach> i'd appreciate it if people would help out with keeping the todo list up to date - we have a lot of people asking "where can i help out?" and we don't have simple answers for the
<dholbach> them
<StevenK> imbrandon: What's wierd is the update-notifier icon doesn't appear in the panel either.
<imbrandon> hum strange definately
<TheMuso> hmm. This drupal package will have to wait till SUnday.
* StevenK might beg seb128
<TheMuso> Need to do some chores before heading to bed.
<TheMuso> mmm. The kde stuff is getting a little firy.
* TheMuso keeps away.
<StevenK> Hrm. seb128 says cache
<StevenK> How do I invalidate the icon cache?
<dholbach> either update it by running        update-gtk-icon-cache <directory>         or remove the .cache file there
<StevenK> dholbach: Yup, found it, rebuilt the caches and the problem has gone away. Thanks, though. :-)
<StevenK> Actually, it's gtk-update-icon-cache
<dholbach> right
<supervillain> Hello, I have a problem applying patch on non-cdbs packages, particularly gnome-pilot, It already has 2 patches, but my patch doesn't get applied, what seems to be the problem.
<Hobbsee> supervillain: EPATCHERRORNEEDMOREINFO
<Hobbsee> supervillain: EPATCHISWRONG
<Hobbsee> apart from the second answer, none of us can tell you anything.
<Hobbsee> supervillain: you'd have to pastebin the patch, and tell us what the patch system is, for a start
<supervillain> Hobbsee: The patch is just a simple .desktop patch created using $(diff -Nru gpilot-dir.old/subdir/desktopfile gpilot-dir.new/subdir/desktopfile > gpilot-dir.new/debian/patches/mypatch) nothing more.
<supervillain> Hobbsee: but it doesn't seems to work when I build from the new directory.
<Fujitsu> supervillain: make sure it is referenced in debian/patches/00list, if the package has such a file.
<StevenK> I thought cdbs applied all patches?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: it does.  this is non-cdbs patches
<supervillain> Fujitsu: gnome-pilot doesn't have those files.
<Hobbsee> supervillain: in the source dir, try patch -p1 --dry-run < debian/patches/mpatch and see the output
<Hobbsee> the patch lines need to start with (the +++ and ----'s) source dir/foo/bar etc, not /tmp/foo/bling/bar/source/foo/bar, etc.
<TheMuso> imbrandon: haha. That was somewhat rushed I believe.
* Hobbsee would expect that's the problem
<supervillain> ok, brb
<imbrandon> TheMuso, just a bit, i went back over it with a spellchecker and fixed the typos, should show back up in ~5 minutes
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> heh
* TheMuso must get his site up, so I can join the blogosphere amongst other things.
<imbrandon> i really need to add a inline spellchecker to wordpress
<imbrandon> there we go "fixed" version published hehe
<imbrandon> so is ubuntu-dev or motu the "official" team ( as far as LP is concerned ) , so i know what one to sync the accounts from, so far its been ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-core-dev , should this be motu and ubuntu-core-dev ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<imbrandon> yes?
<imbrandon> umm that wasent really a yes/no question , hehe
<StevenK> imbrandon: The group you are added to when you become a MOTU is ubuntu-dev
<imbrandon> StevenK, right, thats how its been for ages, but dident that change reciently ?
<imbrandon> e.g. whenthe MC took over
<imbrandon> or am i mistaken
<Fujitsu> StevenK: You now get added to motu. motu is a member of ubuntu-dev, and all seperate memberships should be cancelled soonish.
<StevenK> Right
<StevenK> They can't leave LP alone. :-P
<pirast> hi, could anyone please upload asterisk? see bug 90814?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<Hobbsee> pirast: we're in UVF
<Hobbsee> have you got an exception?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Read the desc.
<Hobbsee> oh yep, i see
<pirast> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> pirast: doing now
<pirast> hobbsee, thanks
<TheMuso> How many acks does an UVF need?
<TheMuso> I'm guessing two
<pirast> TheMuso, yeah
<pirast> then they set the bug to confirmed ;-)
<pirast> TheMuso, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Processes/UVF
<TheMuso> pirast: I know about it, but couldn't be bothered bringing that up now, especially since I'm about to head to bed.
<Hobbsee> 2
<pirast> TheMuso, ah, okay :)
<Hobbsee> bit mean to tell a vision impared person to read a webpage if you know the answer offhand, anyway :P
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Excuse me?
<TheMuso> Reading a web page would not be a problem.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: ie, it'd be nicer to give the answer, maybe.
<Hobbsee> oh yes, forgot about your espeak stuff
* Hobbsee takes out brain, and thumps it on the table
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Thank you.
<Hobbsee> soryr :(
* Hobbsee cant even manage to type her passphrase
<TheMuso> ROFL
<Hobbsee> oh ffs.
<lionel> pirast: the last line in changelog should go in remaining change no ?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: you upload it please.
* lionel was the former guy who merged asterisk
* Hobbsee tries it one more time
<Hobbsee> bah, wrong damned password
<pirast> hobbsee, yeah :(
<Hobbsee> woo, got it!
* Hobbsee didnt realise her brain was *that* fried
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: So I shouldn't pull out the keys and prepare to stamp approval?
<Hobbsee> nope, i eventually got it
<Hobbsee> 4th try
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> ok then
<Hobbsee> ie, fourth try of debsign -r
<Hobbsee> (ie, 12th attempt of typing in passphrase)
<TheMuso> You really like debsign -r don't you.
<Hobbsee> yes.
<lionel> pirast: hum... the debidff attached is wron for asterisk
* Hobbsee doesnt like uploading from here
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Why not?
<lionel> all the former changelog entries are missing
<pirast> lionel, it's against the asterisk in debian
<lionel> yes
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: upload speed is too slow
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: What is it? 128?
<lionel> we always keep the former Ubuntu changelog entries
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: yeah, think so
<Fujitsu> Yes, that asterisk upload is clearly wrong.
<Fujitsu> You must always keep previous entries.
<Hobbsee> should i can it?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Please. It breaks policy greatly.
<Hobbsee> bah, too late
<Hobbsee> ask an archive admin to remove it
<Fujitsu> It is annoying to merge changes when the rationale or bug references are missing.
<Hobbsee> or upload a fixed version
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I think its bed time for you too.
<pirast> waiittt
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: quite likely, and i've got work in the morning
<pirast> bug references are in there, aren't they?
<TheMuso> Unfortunately I didn't even get to look at the debdiff.
<Fujitsu> pirast: Indeed, in this case they are.
<lionel> pirast: here was the debdiff for the mergeof 1.2.14 http://librarian.launchpad.net/5909533/merge_asterisk-1.2.14%7Edfsg-4ubuntu1.diff
<TheMuso> And on that note, I'm outa here.
* TheMuso checks email once more.
<Hobbsee> heh
<pirast> lionel, ah ok
<lionel> pirast: the best way to do your task it to fetch the merge realized by MoM
<lionel> most of the job is done by MoM :)
<pirast> great :)
<pirast> where can i found mom?
<StevenK> In the kitchen
<pirast> find
<Hobbsee> it's out of date - it's not still running, iirc
<pirast> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> merges.u.c
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: How annoying. Why would it be turned off?
<TheMuso> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe/multiverse.html
<pirast> thanks
<TheMuso> either universe or multiverse
<StevenK> Because of UVF?
<lionel> Hobbsee: no, it is still running
<pirast> how shall i fix the problem?
<pirast> just make a debdiff against the asterisk now in ubuntu?
<pirast> (1.2.16?)
<lionel> I don't know if the upload can be nuked...
<imbrandon> no now since it was uploaded you will have to wait for it to be published and re-add the missing ubuntu entries
<Fujitsu> lionel: An archive admin can kill it in the next couple of minutes.
<TheMuso> night all.
<Fujitsu> Publisher won't run until 5 past or so.
<imbrandon> unless you catch an archive admin quickly
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: pitti lurks in #ubuntu-devel at the moment.
* imbrandon slaps Hobbsee's hand
<pirast> why not just add the entries after it has been added?
* Hobbsee attacks imbrandon with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and chops him into tiny pieces
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yes?
<lionel> A MOTU could ask pitty so ? :)
<imbrandon> uploading a debdiff without looking at it hehehe
<Fujitsu> pirast: It's messier than if we just replace it.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: meh.  ubuntu-uvf looked at it - 2 of them, and +1'd it.
<pirast> Fujitsu, okay.. will prepare a repaired debdiff then
<imbrandon> they just check weather the changes are approved ( even before thre is a debdiff in many cases )
* Hobbsee did glance at the diff, imbrandon 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> Thanks pirast. It keeps things easier to maintain.
<pirast> sorry for the wrong package.. but i didn't know that this is required..
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i know , i'm giving you shit
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i knwo.  and i'll cut you up into tiny pieces if you keep going.
<lionel> pirast: no problem, we all learn with mistakes :)
<Fujitsu> pirast: Everybody makes mistakes sometimes :)
* Fujitsu now goes to bed.
<imbrandon> gnight Fujitsu 
<lionel> night Fujitsu
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, you dont go's to bed?
<pirast> night
* imbrandon ducks
<Fujitsu> Night imbrandon, lionel.
* Fujitsu drops some anvils on imbrandon's head.
<lionel> pirast: you seem to have an interest with asterisk these days ? Right ? :)
<imbrandon> i have astrisk's on my openwrt ;)
<pirast> lionel, a little bit.. i have two asterisk servers running and i want that they have the latest and greates version with the feisty release ;)
<pirast> (of the 1.2 tree ;))
<pirast> if i only knew that mom existed ;-)
<lionel> ok, nice. I use to take care (a little bit) of them (as I have an asterisk at office and working with guys who are building VoIP servers with asterisk)
<StevenK> asterisk 1.4 is out
<lionel> StevenK: yes, but packages are not ready on Debian
<lionel> and packaging Asterisk is not an easy task :-(
<StevenK> Probably as fun as packaging RT
<lionel> there are on the pkg-voip SVN nevertheless
<lionel> :)
<StevenK> (Which I've been doing for work the last few days)
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I inherited an RT setup on Gentoo at work. I can't imagine packaging it would be pleasant.
<imbrandon> rt ?
<StevenK> Request Tracker
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, work?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: yes...
<pirast> lionel, i also contacted the debian maintainer about the ubuntu changes, let's see if he incooperates the ubuntu changes.. so that we have no ubuntu* versions anymore
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, thought you were a youngin
<Fujitsu> I am!
<imbrandon> heh
<Fujitsu> I'm almost 16, though.
<lionel> pirast: yes, I have seen
<lionel> that's a great idea
<StevenK> RT is a big, hulking slow Perl web-app
<StevenK> Oh, add scary in there too
<lionel> pirast: it has not always been welcome for other packages, but let's see
<StevenK> OO abstraction layers 6 levels deep and other such fun things.
<Fujitsu> Slow!? What are you talking about? It's also very reliable. We /never/ have it randomly giving blank pages, or logging us out. Ever.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Do you also have the bug of jumping back to the login screen on the first request after logging in?
<Fujitsu> Yes, that one.
<imbrandon> StevenK, got to be better than ansertrack ( what we use at work )
<pirast> lionel, yeah, the debian maintainer does not want to apply a ASTSAFE patch for example, as he says that ASTSAFE is messy anyhow ;-)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: How about a messy Perl backtrace when trying to do a new search. But not all the time.
<Fujitsu> Although sometimes it'll work fine for a while, until you submit an update to a ticket, then it'll drop you back to the logon screen for every request.
<lionel> pirast: but usefull !
<Fujitsu> I've seen that once or twice... More often when filing a new ticket, though.
<StevenK> (When I say messy, I mean 3 pages)
<Fujitsu> Oh, not that long.
<lionel> my asterisk crash sometimes, without safe... brrr :-(
<StevenK> It seems to loop and then get awful confused
<StevenK> Since it we can't reproduce it reliably, we can't fix it. :-/
<Fujitsu> Sometimes it'll throw a fit and return blank pages for everybody. An Apache restart fixes it.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: We had postgres and rt waiting for the other last week
<Fujitsu> Other times, the page will render blank in one particular session, but the HTML in the browser is fine... Happens in IE, Firefox, Epiphany...
<Fujitsu> RT is a strange creature.
<StevenK> Indeed
<StevenK> And from the twisted minds who brought you RT, comes Jifty
<Fujitsu> And the stupid mod_perl caching thing makes Apache take literally 5 minutes to restart
<Fujitsu> Jifty?
<StevenK> Web framework wanky thing, like Rails, except like RT
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> The worst kind.
<StevenK> And with the same rabid fanboys that RT has.
<Fujitsu> Glad I didn't Google it.
<Fujitsu> I really don't see why Canonical uses RT...
<StevenK> My boss is one. :-(
<Fujitsu> Same.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Suggest something better?
<Fujitsu> He doesn't see how the technical maintenance side of it shocking.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I mean Jifty fanboy, not RT fanboy. :-)
<Fujitsu> No idea, unfortunately.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<StevenK> My boss has hacked on the code to know it sucks. :-)
<StevenK> (I've switched back to RT)
<Fujitsu> Anyway, I really must head off to bed.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Night.
<allee> Mhh, why does autobuilder complain about already existing Orig-maintainer field?  it's a 0ubuntu1 pkgs.  so I thought I have to add it. pkgmaintainermangler: Error: /build/buildd/libkexiv2-0.1.1/debian/libkexiv2-0-dbgsym/DEBIAN/control already contains an Original-Maintainer field; 
<allee> I've added: XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<EtienneG> moin everybody
<allee> hi EtienneG
<geser> allee: try asking pitti in #ubuntu-devel
<allee> geser: k, thx.
<AstralJava> dholbach_: Did you get email from me?
<imbrandon> gawd i love QT http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2007/03/reflections.html
<imbrandon> moins allee 
<allee> imbrandon: hi
<zul> imbrandon: meh..:)
<zul> imbrandon: Im going to create a deriative called bastarduntu that has no eyecandy crack all cli
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> zul, well i like eyecandy thats avail to all , like that is pure QT, not even KDE
<imbrandon> so works on even 2d cards etc
<imbrandon> doing alot with alittle is always cool
<imbrandon> doing alot with alot is cool for about 5 secons till you need to do some work
<imbrandon> ;)
<zul> heh
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<geser> Hi bddebian
<_MMA_> Hi guys. Do any of you know how the system sounds are set in Ubuntu. I dont mean by the user either. We're trying to set some more system sounds than Ubuntu does for Ubuntu Studio. We dont know if they just need to be named correctly and in the right spot or what. I thought Warty had more sounds set.
<ScottK> I have a patch to fix an AMD64 segfault in Bug #65952.  I'd appreciate it if someone in UUS would have a look.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65952 in libspf2 "segfaults on amd64 systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65952
<ScottK> Good morning bddebian.
<pochu> Happy Hug Day!! :-)
<pochu> I'm working in amule
<pochu> and need an SpoNSoR!! :)
<pochu> hehe
<bddebian> Heya geser, ScottK
<ScottK> How's it going?
<ScottK> Nevermind.  Just noticed I forgot to update the maintainer to MOTU...
<bddebian> ScottK: Lame thanks.  You?
<ScottK> Well I don't know that my condition even makes it all the way up to lame.
<dholbach> AstralJava: checking
<AstralJava> dholbach: Thanks! :)
<dholbach> AstralJava: doesn't look like
<AstralJava> dholbach: Email address from janne.jokitalo@dnainternet.net
<dholbach> nope
<dholbach> can you resend?
<_MMA_> Thanx for the help dholbach. ;)
<dholbach> _MMA_: anytime
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we could write some documentation on it together with kwwii and lizardking
<dholbach> so it won't be that painful ever again
<_MMA_> Oh totally.
<dholbach> (for people who don't know how to do it)
<_MMA_> Im sure someone else will come along with the same questions.
<dholbach> exactly
<dholbach> we should maybe do a call on ubuntu-art@
<_MMA_> I was wondering if there could actually create a app to set up this? Something to create a correct "whatever-look" package.
<_MMA_> *if we
<lizardking> dholbach: about developing art?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> to derive from example-look should be easier now than it was some time ago
<lizardking> dholbach: I did not derive from example-look. I did it myselft :D
<_MMA_> dholbach: Yeah. It seems pretty standard. Thats why I was thinking about a app. I know a python programmer that might do it.
<dholbach> _MMA_: there's the auto artwork builder already
<_MMA_> huh? :)
<_MMA_> Oh wait.
<ScottK> OK.  I've fixed up the patch for Bug #65952, so I think it's ready for a look by UUS if anyone is available.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65952 in libspf2 "segfaults on amd64 systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65952
<_MMA_> I think you did mention that. :(
<dholbach> ScottK: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to it
<ScottK> dholbach: I done.
<ScottK> or it's done if I could type.
<dholbach> AstralJava: can you resend?
<geser> ScottK: looking at it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<geser> ScottK: is it ok if I add the LP bug number to the changelog before uploading?
<ScottK> geser: I thought "Corrects Malone bug#65952 (Closes Debian #392793)" covered that?
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 392793 in libspf2-2 "Bug#392793: segfault on amd64 systems" [Unknown,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/392793
<ScottK> geser: But certainly change it if it needs to be changed.  I don't mind
<geser> ScottK: that covers it. I should read the changelog entry more carefully
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> I appreciate you taking time to look at it.
<rmjb> Hello guys
<rmjb> is there any discussion going on about Jono's email?
<rmjb> if there is going to be any discussion about the email, could it also be in email, or an email be made tot the list to summarise the discussion?
<AstralJava> dholbach: Just did. Hope it comes thru now.
<rmjb> so those of us not on irc at the time can keep up with the progress...
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> AstralJava: got marked as spam
<dholbach> AstralJava: try running    ./autogen.sh && make dist
<dholbach> does that work?
<AstralJava> Alright. Yeah, that worked, after installing automake1.9
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> now you have a tarball
<dholbach> use that one
<dholbach> rename it to  <project>_<version>.orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> then add the debian dir to it
<AstralJava> Hmm... how do I do that?
<dholbach> what?
<dholbach> mv <project>-<version>.tar.gz ../<project>_<version>.orig.tar.gz; cd ..; tar xfz <project>_<version>.orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> cp -r debian/ <project>-<version>
<dholbach> cd <project>-<version>; debuild -S -sa
<AstralJava> Oh, sorry I didn't think it thru.
<dholbach> sorry it's a bit complicated
<dholbach> but the art builder does that for you
<dholbach> but it doesn't matter at this stage
<AstralJava> Alright, I'll try with that. Thanks a lot!
<dholbach> ok
<AstralJava> Oh, one more question, about sounds.
<dholbach> that's why it's easier to use python in the other packages
<dholbach> sure
<AstralJava> gnome apparently has those hardcorded, so you must use filenames already existing from ubuntu-sounds?
<AstralJava> Do I need to Conflict: that in debian/control?
<AstralJava> Or is there a better way?
<dholbach> yeah - conflict
<AstralJava> Okay. Do you see a problem with that, I mean, removing ubuntu-sounds package?
<dholbach> no, no problem
<AstralJava> Cool. Thanks a lot for these! :)
<dholbach> no problem :)
<geser> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<etank> imbrandon: Nice blog post about the MOTU. It got me interested.
<dholbach> what do you think of having " * decide on a date of next universe hug day" as a fixed item in motu meetings?
<bddebian> ++
<dholbach> more bitesize and packaging bugs for the world!
<dholbach> would it make sense to have an 'upgrade' tag? where people request an upgrade and we can review the bugs?
<dholbach> there are millions of them in universe/multiverse
<bddebian> dholbach: I think so
<dholbach> i wrote a mail to ubuntu-motu about it
<bddebian> I just saw that :)
* dholbach updates MOTU/TODO
<pirast> lionel, ping
<pirast> lionel, when you are back, could you please have a look at bug 90814 (the attached debdiff)? this should add the missing changelog entries, please reply if you have any concerns.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<bddebian> dholbach: Another thing I noticed when going through the old bugs is that I'm not sure we have a strong policy on what we will fix for breezy-edgy
<dholbach> it's relatively easy
<dholbach> if it's fixed later, close the bug and ask people who want the fix to open a backport task if they have a minimal fix, they want to get through the SRU process
* pochu looks for a Sponsor for Bug #87684 :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87684 in amule "cpu 100%" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87684
<pochu> happy Hug Day!
<pochu> anybody? :)
<geser> pochu: I'm on it
* pochu hugs geser :)
<Skorgu|Work> I'm trying to write a package that depends on syslog-ng and only syslog-ng, is there any way I can make apt uninstall any other syslog provider and install syslog-ng if this package is to be installed?
<pochu> Skorgu|Work: maybe replaces: list of packages :)
<pochu> dunno :)
<geser> Skorgu|Work: yes, depend on syslog-ng. it already conflicts with other syslog implementations
* dholbach hugs pochu
* dholbach hugs geser
* geser hugs dholbach
<Toadstool> Hug Day!
<lionel> pirast: looking now :)
* pochu hugs back dholbach
<dholbach> yooohoooo Toadstool
<Toadstool> g'norning everybody
* dholbach hugs Toadstool too
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<pochu> heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> *morning even
<ScottK> Good morning Toadstool
<bddebian> Whoa and sistpoty :)
<dholbach> hey sistpoty
<pochu> heya sistpoty
<dholbach> sistpoty: happy hug day
* pochu hugs sistpoty ;)
<sistpoty> hi bddebian, dholbach, pochu
<Toadstool> hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> yay, happy hug day * ;)
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> so how's the hug day going so far? :)
<dholbach> quite good
<dholbach> look at the links from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<dholbach> we categorized quite some of our work
<dholbach> wo it will be easy for people to help out
<Skorgu|Work> I have Depends: ... syslog-ng  Replaces sysklogd, klogd and it still complains that syslog-ng is not going to be installed
<sistpoty> good work everyone!
<Toadstool> great!
<geser> Skorgu|Work: what happens when you try to manually install syslog-ng?
<Skorgu|Work> works fine
<lionel> pirast: looks good now. You should precise that debiff apply on current Ubuntu version
<lionel> pirast: your precedent has not been nuked ?
<Skorgu|Work> it removes klogd, sysklogd, ubuntu-minimal
<Skorgu|Work> I added ubuntu-minimal to the Replaces:, no change
<lionel> pirast: no, it was not :)
* Toadstool takes a few minutes to catch up on his email backlog and starts fixing bugs
<Skorgu|Work> does anyone know of an existing package that does this? I can just figure out how they did it
<geser> Skorgu|Work: how does your complete Depends line look like?
<Skorgu|Work> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, stunnel4, syslog-ng
<lionel> Skorgu|Work: is universe activated ?
<dholbach> could somebody subscribe 'ubuntu-universe-sponsors' to all the universe bugs with patches attacheD?
<Skorgu|Work> lionel: yes
<bddebian> dholbach: I'll give it a shot
<pirast> lionel, okay.. thanks and sorry for doing it the wrong way :)
<pirast> could anyone please apply the debdiff in 90814?
<geser> pochu: uploaded
* pochu hugs geser again!
<pochu> geser: ty :)
<pirast> bug 90814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<sistpoty> hm... I'm still undecided about Lutin's motu application https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-March/000021.html
* sistpoty needs to meditate :)
<sistpoty> (and hope for good voices here in the channel to convince him one way or the other)
<dholbach> i feel like i tagged 456754356543456543456 bugs
<sistpoty> -ENUMTOOLARGE :P
* sistpoty tagged only one or two last night :(
<dholbach> i tagged at least 80
<sistpoty> I guess I'll upload a few sponsoring requests now
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> maybe we should tag bugs as 'ftbfs' and 'unmetdeps'
<sistpoty> sounds like a good idea
<dholbach> ok, we should link those bugs on MOTU/TODO, add the tags to MOTU/Bugs and BugSquad/Tags
* dholbach will take care of that
<bddebian> Hmm, what about a bug on a package that has been removed from Debian and isn't fixed in upstream?
<sistpoty> bddebian: forward it to upstream?
<bddebian> sistpoty: There's already a bug upstream about it that's already 1.5 years old :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: make a patch and send it to upstream? 
<bddebian> No thanks :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<Skorgu|Work> geser: any ideas?
<bddebian> Looks like a remove from archive candidate to me
<geser> Skorgu|Work: sorry, I'm out of ideas
<Skorgu|Work> ok, thanks
<dholbach> updated
<Toadstool> next time, remind to think twice before posting something in my "blog" :/
<lionel> pirast: no pb
<lionel> happy to help :)
<bddebian> Hey Toadstool, remember to think twice before posting something in your "blog" ;-P
<Toadstool> heh
<pirast> lionel, :)
<sistpoty> wow... bugs.debian.org has weird graphics now :)
<zul> sistpoty: wha?
<sistpoty> zul: e.g. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=406247
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 406247 in mldonkey-server "Bug#406247: Urgent patch to solve upload problem" [Unknown,Closed]  
<zul> ah..
<bddebian> Emmett!
<persia> I've just received some bug mail tagging bugs "bitesize packaging", where I don't agree.  How do I update this?  (42622 is actively being worked on, 44897 has licensing issues, and 28763 requires support from core-dev)?
<persia> bddebian: Hi.  I'm still not here :)
<pochu> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> pochu: click on "edit description/tags" on the left side of the page
* dholbach checks the bugs again
<pochu> persia: ^
<persia> dholbach: Thanks.  I'll update.
<dholbach> what's the problems with 42622?
<dholbach> it's quite old
<dholbach> ok, it was updated recently -- still the tag does not hurt
<persia> dholbach: The main problem is that drscheme doesn't bootstrap very well.  There is usally at least one apparently random architecture that doesn't build (today it's AMD6).
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> the "desktop file" fix is easy to do though
<dholbach> i mainly referred to that
<persia> dholbach: OK.  I won't update.  What about the other two?
<dholbach> you can update if you feel strongly about it - i can live with that :)
<persia> dholbach: Ah.  I understand (and agree), although it's done.
<dholbach> people can even look at the bug and see what the 'bitesize' task is like - even if somebody else works on it
<dholbach> or it's done already
<dholbach> i agree - it might have been confusing to get that mail
<persia> dholbach: it's just that many people have looked at the other two in the past, and one needs core-dev, and the other needs someone to talk to nvidia.
<dholbach> i looked through ~800 bugs today - maybe I didn't check each and every one that closely
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> it's ok if you remove the tags there
<persia> dholbach: No worrkes.  That's why there are bug subscriptions?
<dholbach> :)
<persia> s/?/:)/
<dholbach> thanks for checking again
<angasule> is this the right place to beg for updated packages for game-related stuff? Many libraries are lacking and would love if it were fixed
<persia> Good luck all!
<angasule> guess not...
<lamego> dholbach, I am Joao from Getdeb, I will be adding a link to the diffs for all the releases from now on
<dholbach> lamego: thanks a lot
* dholbach goes for a walk - bbl
<etank> this may be a dumb question, but what is the best way to get started packaging? I want to help in any way that i can. 
<sistpoty> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<etank> with so much to do though where is the best place to jump in?
* _MMA_ was just getting Glest from Getdeb. ;)
<sistpoty> etank: a good place would be e.g. to tackle bugs marked as bitesize (see wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO)
<etank> sistpoty: thanks I will take a look at some of those.
<pochu> happy hugggggggggg dayyyyyyyyyyyy!!
<angasule> can someone tell me where to go to ask for game development libraries? if -devel and -motu aren't it, then I don't know where else to look
<Monk-e> angasule, what do you mean? Allegro and SDL are in the repositories.
<angasule> Monk-e: there is much more than that, HawkNL, OpenAL, OpenDE, maybe a collada library (I'm not sure if fcollada is FLOSS)
<angasule> OpenAL's and ODE's versions are pretty old, HawkNL isn't included at all
<Monk-e> angasule, true true. I assumed you were talking about 2d development libs.
<angasule> well, there are 3D games now, like Doom and F-19 :P
<Monk-e> oh no, sherlock is here. ;)
<angasule> hehehehe
<angasule> also, man pages are usually lacking (the OpenGL manpages have to be manually installed)
<angasule> it'd be nice if games for ubuntu could be developed on ubuntu
<lfittl> angasule, feel free to participate in the motu games team, it is not extremly active right now, but that could easily change
<lfittl> angasule, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Games
* sistpoty needs to do some things... bbl
<angasule> I'm not sure where to list the old/missing libraries, they talk only about games, not the supporting libs
<angasule> in any case, I might be back later, have to go buy a new computer
<AstralJava> Does anyone have any idea why I can install package usplash-dev locally, but if it's a build-dependency in debian/control, I get an error "Package usplash-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package." and "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: libusplash-dev"
<bureado> Greetings and happy hug day :)
<bureado> I uploaded a package to REVU which was approved for unfreeze by motu-uvf, what's the process to follow now?
<dholbach> have a nice evening everybody! see you next week!
<AstralJava> Yeah, you too! :)
<dholbach> thanks AstralJava
<gnomefreak> does people.ubuntu.com repos come with motu membership or main-devel?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: they're just for canonical employees
<dholbach> the name is misleading :-(
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> might play wth falcon than
<gnomefreak> ty dholbach 
<dholbach> anytime
<geser> AstralJava: do you really mean usplash-dev? because I can only find a libusplash-dev
<AstralJava> geser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9509/
<AstralJava> Just a few minutes ago.
<AstralJava> Right after, tried pbuilder.
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<AstralJava> Alright, they're different repos. Maybe swedish mirror isn't up-to-date.
<AstralJava> Hey TheMuso
* TheMuso is not round for long, just checking email.
<AstralJava> Bye TheMuso
<AstralJava> :)
<TheMuso> I'm not gone just yet.
<AstralJava> j/k :)
<TheMuso> Still waiting for email to download
<geser> AstralJava: try libusplash-dev
<geser> AstralJava: * Add Conflicts and Replaces: usplash-dev on libusplash-dev. (from usplash (0.4-42))
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<AstralJava> Yeah I changed it already, and it built+installed.
<AstralJava> Was just wondering how that coulda happened. :)
<marcin_ant> I would like to ask if is there any new java policy for ubuntu while sun's java is gpl'ed now
<gnomefreak> what did we replace mozilla-acroread with for pdf files in ff?
<EtienneG> hey guys !
<Q-FUNK> hey
<EtienneG> looking for a core dev to sponsor bzr/bzrtools to feisty main, and bzr-gtk to feisty/universe
<EtienneG> been trolling #ubuntu-devel, unsuccessfully
<TheMuso> Later guys.
<pirast> could anyone please upload the debdiff in bug 90814? thanks!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<AstralJava> If a package has Conflicts: in debian/control, does apt-get try to resolve the issue, like aptitude does? I created a package with pbuilder, and dpkg won't install it straight away. I'm guessing it needs apt-get -f install. The point is, how hard it is for a user to install this package? The conflicting package is ubuntu-sounds. (the package I created is ubuntustudio-sounds)
<AstralJava> What about update-manager?
<imbrandon> AstralJava, when its in a repo its taken care of, streight form the command line from dpkg it isnt
<AstralJava> imbrandon: Okay good, that's what I was hoping for. :)
<AstralJava> Thank you!
<Toadstool> re: bug 77502, splashy 0.3.2 is built on all archs, I'd say this bug is a FixReleased, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77502 in splashy "FTBFS [Feisty]  in splashy (i386)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77502
<LaserJock> hi everybody
<Toadstool> hey LaserJock 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<Fujitsu> Hi LaserJock.
<Fujitsu> Can a core-dev please accept the Edgy task on bug #64016?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64016 in bluefish "Bluefish crashes when saving document" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64016
<bddebian> Later gang
<tsmithe> imbrandon, ping
<tsmithe> wait - that was silly
<tsmithe> just wanted to say it seems you've taken jono's post to heart, and got blogging ;)
<LaserJock> yeah
* Fujitsu wonders how UVF affects things like Debian bug #375237.
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 375237 in bindgraph "Bug#375237: bindgraph: Should escape : in COMMENT?" [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/375237
<Fujitsu> It's not a new upstream version, as such, but it's got a new upstream version number (just an `a' tacked on the end).
<crimsun> actually it counts as a new UV
<crimsun> you have my +1, however
<crimsun> just get a second and upload away ;)
<crimsun> oh, it's a sync I guess
<Fujitsu> It is a sync, yes.
<crimsun> #64016 accepted for edgy
<Fujitsu> Thanks crimsun.
<Fujitsu> Should I file a UVFe bug for this, or just poke somebody when they're around?
<crimsun> I suppose you'd need a sync request anyhow, so it's best to go through the process
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Shall do.
<greff> Hello. If any package maintainer / developer here has enough free time to manage a few new packages, then can he/she please look into adding pam_cups and pam_script into the Ubuntu repositories?
<greff> Also, would there be any chance for whatever comes after Feisty, to have apt-get source replaced by some sort of modified version of Gentoo's emerge?
<imbrandon> tsmithe, pong
<imbrandon> greff, i doubt apt-get source can be replaced, but additions / seperate programs are always welcomed ( mostly )
<crimsun> greff: 1) most maintainers/developers here are resource-starved. The process of getting things into Ubuntu proceeds much more quickly if you do some legwork yourself (namely, creating source packages and putting them on REVU; see the topic for REVU).
<imbrandon> heya crimsun 
<crimsun> greff: 2) as for apt* being replaced by something resembling emerge, I doubt it's even Feisty+2 material.
<crimsun> 'lo brandon
<LaserJock> hi crimsun and imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock 
<crimsun> 'lo jordan
<crimsun> nice, my audio card simply doesn't work under Windows XP, but it works fine under Linux 2.6.20
<Fujitsu> Nice, crimsun.
<imbrandon> haha i have a usb audio stick thats that way
<imbrandon> xp/vista device manager dont even see it
<imbrandon> but works flawless in linux
<LaserJock> crimsun: my audio works better in Linux too I believe
<LaserJock> in Windows it won't come back after hibernation
<LaserJock> in Linux it seems to fair pretty well
<imbrandon> hum i should link-ify the "He-Man and the M.O.T.U" post , this is html you know . lol
<imbrandon> s/U"/U."/g
<imbrandon> anyhow food , brb
* LaserJock hugs new SRU policy
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Yep, it's nice.
<LaserJock> I finally got the SRU I did before Christmas done
<LaserJock> and then Main one is "verification-done"
<LaserJock> not quite sure what all that means
<LaserJock> but it's progressing
<crimsun> if it's verification done, we can upload it
<crimsun> bug # ?
<crimsun> (presuming the "main one" has passed the minimum aging period of a week)
<LaserJock> hehe, it's from Dec.
<LaserJock> bug #75021
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75021 in python-imaging "SRU: python-imaging missing dependencies (edgy)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75021
<LaserJock> I'm not very good with SRU. I'm not very pushy
<LaserJock> I want to do it once and be done with it
<LaserJock> that's what I get for being so disorganized
<LaserJock> I keep forgetting a weekly meeting
<LaserJock> even though it's every Friday at 10:00am
<LaserJock> you'd think it wouldn't be hard after the first couple months
<crimsun> LaserJock: generate a new debdiff with the appropriate -v, ping me, and I'll sponsor it
<crimsun> if you have time now to do it, we can get that done right now
<LaserJock> ok
<crimsun> actually you can just generate a new debdiff against the current -proposed source package, and I'll handle the -v
<LaserJock> k, makes sense since you need a new .changes anyway
<lfittl> imbrandon, i would eventually be interested in adding an amd64 machine to the build network (server location is germany) as soon as it has a little more RAM, are you interested in integrating this with the existing stuff?
<imbrandon> lfittl, sure
<greff> crimsun: Okay, thanks.
<imbrandon> PM me when you have time and we can chat about it
<lfittl> ok, will do next week after the RAM upgrade, thanks
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> weekly meeting?
<imbrandon> wow, guess i should read the -motu mail more
<crimsun> I feel like I need an administrative assistant just for Ubuntu ;)
<Toadstool> win22
<Toadstool> uhuh
<crimsun> command not found
<Toadstool> :)
<imbrandon> crimsun, +1
<imbrandon> ( about the admin assistant ) hehe
<Toadstool> imbrandon: oh btw, the community build machines are awesome! thank you so much :)
<_MMA_> LaserJock: You around?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-10
<imbrandon> Toadstool, np
* Fujitsu curses LP.
<Fujitsu> I didn't want to wait 20 minutes after filing a bug via email... Only to be told I'd left the leading / off the affects line.
<LaserJock> crimsun: I attached the debdiff to the bug report
<LaserJock> crimsun: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6722675/python-imaging_1.1.5-10ubuntu1.debdiff
<LaserJock> _MMA_: yeah, what's up?
<_MMA_> I have a newbie.
<_MMA_> jussi01 here is going to be working with us.
<jussi01> Hi
<LaserJock> hi jussi01 
<_MMA_> Im getting him up with all the links he'll need.
<_MMA_> Im talking with him about the importance of MOTU and working with you guys.
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I have 3 research related weekly meetings
<LaserJock> _MMA_: thanks :-)
<imbrandon> _MMA_, cool
<imbrandon> LaserJock, ahh
<imbrandon> man anyone know christer edwards handle on irc ?
<LaserJock> christer or something like that :-)
<imbrandon> he is starting yet another Debian package of the day instead of helping the existing one
<LaserJock> yeah, I thought that was odd
<LaserJock> especially since the first one was a bit contraversial
<imbrandon> i left a comment on his blag, but i thought i would twap him on irc too
<imbrandon> blog*
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> swag+blog== blag
<crimsun>   python-imaging_1.1.5-10ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<crimsun> Successfully uploaded packages.
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> crimsun: thank you ever so much
<imbrandon> man there is a site at work selling eBooks for $20 bux a pop and makes 40k a month, i need to so do that
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> eBook about how to get rich, makin him rich
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> hi
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
* ajmitch wonders about some of the mail on the motu list
<ajmitch> like the one complaining about backports, with no useful suggestions
<LaserJock> well obviously Universe is too high of quality for some
<LaserJock> and utter crap for others :-)
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> I have a question about the bug syntax in changelogs, is it supposed to be (Closes LP: #...) or (LP: #...) or ?
<LaserJock> the wiki page isn't quite clear for me
<ajmitch> and the kde4 debate still rages on
<crimsun> LaserJock: it needs only "LP: #number"
<crimsun> you can use "Closes: LP: #number" or "(Closes LP: #number)" or whatever as long as the minimum constraint is met
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> but it *has* to have the LP:, right? I want to do Closes: LP #number but I'm thinking that's wrong
<ajmitch> check it
<crimsun> yes, you need "LP: #"
<LaserJock> alright, just so I'm clear
<ajmitch> # For Ubuntu/Launchpad bugs
<ajmitch> while ($f{'Changes'} =~ /lp:\s+\#\d+(?:,\s*\#\d+)*/ig) {
<ajmitch>   push(@launchpad_closes, $& =~ /\#?\s?(\d+)/g);
<ajmitch> }
<ajmitch> so yeah.. :)
<chillywilly> hi
<chillywilly> perl?!?
<Fujitsu> It doesn't actually do anything on LP yet, however.
<chillywilly> egads!
<crimsun> chillywilly: since it's part of dpkg-dev, yes
<chillywilly> anyone know if there's a core set of upstart scripts written to bring up the base system?
<ajmitch> yes
<chillywilly> where would I find those?
<greff> Is there a way to create standard looking init scripts?
<greff> It seems as thought everything in /etc/init.d/ is somewhat standard. I want to be able to create something that looks about the same. Catch my drift?
<chillywilly> oh great and powerful motus
<crimsun> chillywilly: /etc/event.d/
<ajmitch> apt-cache search upstart
<chillywilly> yea but I mean source-wise as I don't have the latest bleeding edge package installed
<chillywilly> erm, ubuntu installed I mean
<chillywilly> not package
<crimsun> greff: yes, LSB-ify
<crimsun> greff: essentially, modify the initscript, and add lsb-base (>= 3) as a Depends
<crimsun> the conversion is pretty straightforward; took about thirty seconds for pulseaudio
<pirast> could anyone please apply the debdiff in bug 90814?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<pirast> i am off now, goog night
<pirast> good night
<Fujitsu> Night, pirast.
* ajmitch looks at the GoogleSoC2007 page & wonders what people are smoking for suggestions
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: where is that? On the wiki?
<LaserJock> "LDAP out-of-the-box" that should be easy
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Can you please officially bless bug #91001.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91001 in bindgraph "[UVFe]  bindgraph 2.0 -> 2.0a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91001
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Can you take a look at the above too?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: exactly
<ajmitch> LaserJock: not to mention that some of us have been working on that sort of thing
<LaserJock> ajmitch: whaa?!? ;-P
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hard to believe, given the results
<ajmitch> but technically there's some work done :)
<LaserJock> oh nifty, "Remote accessibility" or "How can I open my box up to the entire world?"
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Do I dare to say `Results? What results?' or would that be danerous?
<Fujitsu> *dangerous
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it would be
<ajmitch> and I'll rescind that ACK on that UVF request now
<Fujitsu> Hah.
* ajmitch doesn't know why he bothers some days
<Fujitsu> :-/
<ajmitch> bye
<LaserJock> ajmitch: are you leaving us? :(
<imbrandon> LaserJock, remote accessabilty can be good if done right
<imbrandon> and secure ;)
<LaserJock> sure, I just have my doubts of it being done right or securely
<imbrandon> i hear ya
<crimsun> Fujitsu: all yours.
<Fujitsu> Thanks ajmitch, crimsun.
<crimsun> np
<pochu> happy hug day!
<imbrandon> hrm i wonder how fast a spac qemu box is 
<imbrandon> if its faster than the ultra iii
<imbrandon> or not
<zul> whats a spac?
<crimsun> it's like a sparc, but it only runs Vista.
<imbrandon> its my version of a sparc
<imbrandon> lol
<zul> imbrandon: i doubt a qemu spac is faster than an ultra 3
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
* tonyyarusso joins the hi fest
<tonyyarusso> hi bddebian imbrandon 
<bddebian> Heya tonyyarusso, how's it coming?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Can you please ack the 3 release tasks in bug #83508?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83508 in zabbix "Buffer overflow in ZABBIX before 1.1.5 has unknown impact and attack vectors related to "SNMP IP addresses."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83508
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Waiting for a new tarball... :(  He's had trouble contacting the Linspire guys for some reason it seems.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, done
<Fujitsu> Thanks, imbrandon.
<imbrandon> np
<crimsun> I need to enable sudo's insults so I can differentiate between installs.
<LaserJock> :-)
<Fujitsu> crimsun: That's my idea!
<crimsun> excellent.
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Fujitsu> Hi sistpoty.
<sistpoty> hi Fujitsu
<LaserJock> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<sistpoty> LaserJock, Fujitsu: give me some hints about the application https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-March/000021.html... I'm still so undecided
<crimsun> I'm still waiting to hear back from him
<sistpoty> crimsun: did you CC him? not quite sure if he's subscribed
<Fujitsu> `Medibuntu'... Is that what I think it is, LaserJock?
<sistpoty> (though I guess I could find out)
<crimsun> sistpoty: I sent it to him and CCed MC
<sistpoty> ah
<crimsun> he's probably busy, so there's a grace period
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: Media Ubuntu
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: not Medical Ubuntu
* ajmitch is tempted to reject all applications unless they provide quality beer
<LaserJock> lol
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Oh, good.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That's a great idea!
<sistpoty> ajmitch++
<sistpoty> ;)
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: I personally think he also needs more uploads (in addition to the beer).
<ajmitch> this is why we have a 2 week period
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: if you want to call it that, I think it's a nicer version of Mint
<ajmitch> hearing objections, gathering info
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: And drinking beer.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: unless we'd reach an early +3 or -3
<LaserJock> he's done a number of new packages
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that goes without saying
<LaserJock> but it seems like he hasn't done a ton of non-NEW stuff and hasn't been doing it for *that* long
<ajmitch> sistpoty: heard anything from the sponsors?
<ajmitch> how long has he been involved, and how involved has he been around here?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: only on the ml
<greff> What does Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 3.0.0) mean?
<greff> I understand >=, but what does >> mean?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: not quite sure, but iirc he's been around for quite some time
<crimsun> strictly greater than, greff 
<sistpoty> (so my brain tends to mix up these things)
<ajmitch> sure, I remember him being around for awhile, but that doesn't say much
<ajmitch> I've been around for awhile but I don't do anything
<sistpoty> hehe
<greff> crimsun: Hmm, that's useful how? Will > still allow dpkg -i packagename to work then?
<crimsun> greff: err, I presume the strict versioning is purposeful
<greff> crimsun: Hehe, where can I learn more about all of this?
<crimsun> greff: if such is the case, it should be noted in the changelog
<crimsun> greff: Debian Policy Manual and Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<greff> crimsun: Thanks a bunch.
<crimsun> np
* ajmitch looks for a willing victim 
* LaserJock runs
* imbrandon hides
<LaserJock> imbrandon:  you can run but you can't hide ;-)
<imbrandon> lol
<tonyyarusso> ... what's ajmitch looking for a victim for?
<crimsun> hey, we have a volunteer!
<bddebian> Gah, Bug #23160 is for Hoary
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23160 in laptop-mode "Script fails with error" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23160
<ajmitch> fixing stuff
<ajmitch> crimsun: poor sucker
<imbrandon> lol bddebian 
<LaserJock> bddebian: is it fixed? :-)
<bddebian> No but I'm not sure laptop-mode is even viable anymore
<greff> crimsun: Who me?
<bddebian> Hasn't been updated since Hoary apparently
<crimsun> bddebian: my take is that you would want to ping mjg59 about it, and if he approves, then apply it
<crimsun> it should be fixed, certainly, but he may have other plans
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I'd hardly call https://beta.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/+packages doing nothing
<crimsun> [unlikely, though, since it was demoted to universe releases ago] 
<ajmitch> LaserJock: all old
<LaserJock> no it's not
<ajmitch> is too
<LaserJock> there's lots of Feisty stuff
<LaserJock> yikes, https://beta.launchpad.net/~crimsun/+packages
<LaserJock> look at all the Edgy stuff ^^
<ajmitch> nothing important
* ajmitch waits for page to timeout
* LaserJock crawls under a rock
<sistpoty> ajmitch: your karma is much higher than mine... so either you really rock or I suck completely or both ;)
<ajmitch> see, that's someone who does work
<ajmitch> sistpoty: no, I just touched more bugs
<bddebian> ajmitch has karma?
* bddebian ducks
<ajmitch> see, bddebian knows I don't do anything :)
<bddebian> Bah ;-P
* Fujitsu thanks the Debian Maintainer Field policy for almost causing an upload with a changelog entry by <william@localhost>
<LaserJock> ajmitch has lots of karma
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: hehe, I've almost had a few of those as well
<crimsun> (look at geser's :)
* ajmitch should just change DEBEMAIL to be ajmitch@d.o
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: how's that happen?
* sistpoty wonders how geser escaped the karma eating ponies :P
<LaserJock> bddebian: you have 4 times as much bug karma as I do so don't go telling me you are useless :p
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: dpkg-dev kills a package build if you have `ubuntu' anywhere in your DEBEMAIL. I've been doing SRUs and security updates, so I don't want to change the maintainer field, so I unset DEBEMAIL.
<Fujitsu> Running dch without DEBEMAIL set uses some insane default.
<LaserJock> insane?
<Fujitsu> william@localhost isn't exactly sane for a Debian upload.
<sistpoty> I've once completely corrupted a changelog entry for not having DEBEMAIL set in a chroot... took me a while to figure what was going on there
<LaserJock> <user>@<hostname>
<LaserJock> that's not exactly insane
<crimsun> but I want "crimsun@ponies" </whine>
<LaserJock> your computer isn't named ponies?!?!
<imbrandon> what about crimsun@iheartponies ?
<crimsun> some insipid admin gave me "FUN" instead.
<crimsun> what kind of hostname is "FUN"?!
<imbrandon> lol
<Fujitsu> crimsun: A fun one, of course.
* ajmitch should probably cheat now with karma
<crimsun> rejecting beryl* bugs seems to help ;)
<LaserJock> lol
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: How?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Probably.
<ajmitch> massfile unmet deps bugs
<ajmitch> just got a list of source packages with unmet deps
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<dsas> any idea why pbuilder would fail as it can't find the package when apt-get update has been ran and the package exists?
<Fujitsu> It's about time to do that, ajmitch.
<LaserJock> I'm wading through Launchpad bugs, I don't think that's really the "easy" way to get karma ;-)
<imbrandon> pbuilder update also
<crimsun> dsas: repo mismatch (is universe/multiverse enabled in pbuilder?)
* Fujitsu is wading through universe bugs.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: yes, thatnks for reminding me
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: anything else that I've neglected for you?
* Fujitsu runs away, quickly.
<sistpoty> I guess we should enable the merge web tool for feisty +1... get karma via merge bugs :)
<dsas> crimsun: ubuntu/multiverse is enabled by default now isn't it? or doesn't pbuilder care about that?
<crimsun> dsas: no, pbuilder does not enable either
* ajmitch should just restrict himself to MC work
<sistpoty> hehe
<dsas> crimsun: ok, i imagine it's probably that then.
<dsas> thanks!
<bddebian> LaserJock: I just move bugs around, I don't actually fix anything :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: still
<LaserJock> my karma is pathetic, onl 500 for bugs :(
<crimsun> I think jdong just earned himself a black mark!
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> automatic F
<bddebian> Holy cow has mine dropped, sheesh
<imbrandon> crimsun, hows that ?
* ajmitch nearly has negative karma
<LaserJock> whatever
<imbrandon> i do almost have negitive karma, only 2k
<imbrandon> ;)
<crimsun> imbrandon: he was joking about uploading beryl ;)
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> yea thats one upload i wish i dident have on my /+packages
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: We all make horrible, horrible mistakes.
<crimsun> like, say, breaking the archive toolchain via an alsa-lib upload
<crimsun> *whistles*
<imbrandon> lol
<Fujitsu> How'd you do that, crimsun?
<crimsun> wrong /lib32 path for 64-bit arches
<crimsun> broke gcc, which proceeded to kill compiles on 64-bit arches
<crimsun> "FUN" indeed!
<imbrandon> ouch
<ajmitch> impressive
* ajmitch tries to remember what horror stories he's done
<sistpoty> nothing too serious here... however I got 2 uploads to -updates rejected :)
<ajmitch> that's nothing
<sistpoty> yep, but I still find it a little bit ironic :)
<ajmitch> :0:> wc -l source-unmet-deps.txt 
<ajmitch> 64 source-unmet-deps.txt
<ajmitch> seems awfully low number of source packages
* ajmitch checks that universe is really enabled
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That's about right, though I last checked a month or two ago.
<ajmitch> oh well
<ajmitch> 64 new bugs won't affect much
<ajmitch> this was done on amd64, of course
<ajmitch> 46 source-unmet-deps.txt
<ajmitch> much less on i386
<sistpoty> btw.: anyone got a clue what the amd64 toolchain changes have been for which doko did mass-uploads?
<ajmitch> no idea
<ajmitch> unless there was some change done on the buildds
<sistpoty> ok, /me is off to bed now... gn8 everyone
<crimsun> 'night.
<Toadstool> re
<crimsun> cd /tmp
<crimsun> gah
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> hmm, we need a whole Kubuntu bug week?
* bddebian needs a brain
* imbrandon isnt sure what he needs
<crimsun> I guess I should make that pbuilder/gdebi change
<crimsun> since, well, waiting four hours for a vlc build doesn't particularly strike my fancy even if I do have a case of beer
<crimsun> imbrandon: have you made that change on your build farm?
<Toadstool> is it really worth it in terms of speed? 'cause I'm reluctant to clutter my chroot with x related packages... unless it only requires gdebi-core...
<Toadstool> am I thinking aloud? :p
<imbrandon> crimsun, the pbuilder thing ?
<crimsun> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> crimsun, no because it required a shitton of backports, wasent sure it was worth it
<crimsun> k
<imbrandon> and i realy dident wanna run the buildd's on feisty
<crimsun> wussy
<imbrandon> hehe
<crimsun> nevermind the fact that my machines all run breezy  *whistles*
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> hmmm?
<LaserJock> oh, because you need gdebi from Feisty?
<imbrandon> yea and it requires a bunch of other stuff
<imbrandon> because its all versioned so tight
<LaserJock> I guess I've just gotten used to running Feisty on everything :/
<LaserJock> hmm
<crimsun> if it weren't for quilt push -a and quilt new, I dunno what I'd do
<LaserJock> I wonder if it'd be worth setting up a repo on tiber for backporting MOTU stuff
<crimsun> I already do that
<LaserJock> and setting up various MOTU tools
<crimsun> I pretty much login, pbuilder-release update, and build away
<crimsun> log in, even
<LaserJock> log in where?
<crimsun> tiber.
<imbrandon> tiber has builders too LaserJock 
<LaserJock> oh, you build on tiber?
<LaserJock> I know
<imbrandon> just x86 though
<crimsun> I pretty much have to
<LaserJock> I just didn't know anybody used them
<crimsun> this machine is far too slow to be useful
<crimsun> (this was before the advent of ubuntuwire, btw)
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> I honesty don't understand how you get all the stuff done you do crimsun 
<LaserJock> crimsun: what do you use quilt for?
<crimsun> it's an illusion. I have ponies do all the grunt work.
<LaserJock> ah
<crimsun> oh wait, I just gave away my sekrit
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu?wire
<crimsun> LaserJock: vlc's patchsys
<LaserJock> oh
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, the community build network
<tonyyarusso> ah, didn't know it had a name
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, well i guess it does now hehe all the hostnames are *.ubuntuwire.com ;)
<tonyyarusso> right
<crimsun> dpkg-source: error: file vlc_0.8.6.release.orig.tar.gz has size 647168 instead of expected 16866386
<crimsun> oooops.
<imbrandon> nice
<ajmitch> crimsun: why would you still run breezy?
<crimsun> ajmitch: things that break are known
<bddebian> heh
<crimsun> I fully except my next laptop to run feisty out of the box
<crimsun> expect, too
<ajmitch> I guess it's only us part-time hackers that run the latest
<bddebian> :-)\
<tonyyarusso> what lappy crimsun ?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: I'd like an IBM/Lenovo, but I don't know atm.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I have a T43p
<imbrandon> mbp ftw
<crimsun> I've seen Ubuntu run on a T43p ;)
<tonyyarusso> Only things not ootb: winmodem (linuxant driver works), good 3D accel on ATI card (it kinda works for now)
<crimsun> I think right about the release of 6.06, I gave an installfest presentation and thanked deity for the alt installer I had burned
<crimsun> feisty's desktop installer is so far beyond that one
<crimsun> (6.06's ubiquity, that is)
* tonyyarusso prefers the alt.
<LaserJock> do ['s mean something in a regex?
<Toadstool> yup, [abc]  means "either a, b or c"
<LaserJock> doh, I know that
<Toadstool> :)
<LaserJock> I can't believe I did that :-)
<Toadstool> er... is LP supposed to close bugs automagically when I put LP: #xxxx in a changelog?
<poningru> zomg that would crazy
<LaserJock> I don't think so yet
<LaserJock> but that's the plan
<LaserJock> Toadstool: did you have one do that?
<Toadstool> nope, just asking
<Toadstool> I wish it did :)
<LaserJock> I'm using that for when it does work
<Toadstool> yep, at least the Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed field is correctly set in my .changes so I guess I am not doing anything wrong :)
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> I guess that part is working
<Toadstool> woohoo! bugs count -= 3
<LaserJock> \o/
<Toadstool> I've done like 100 times more Ubuntu stuff in 1hour thant in 2 months... I need a beer :)
<Toadstool> *than eve
<Toadstool> even
<Toadstool> pff, I can't type
* Toadstool checks for typo in the package he's just uploaded...
<LaserJock> hehe
* Fujitsu wonders if there's any reason that an alternate, more searchable/flexible copy of the Ubuntu bug database couldn't be created by processing ubuntu-bugs archives.
<Toadstool> uhuh :)
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: other than being redundant, I can't think of any really
<Fujitsu> Redundant? It would be properly searchable!
<Fujitsu> And wouldn't have to have an incredibly slow web interfac.
<Fujitsu> But it'd have to be read-only.
<Fujitsu> There goes that idea.
* Fujitsu crawls back into his hole.
<Toadstool> of course it would be convenient to have some kind of interface with the database (like bts2ldap with the Debian BTS)...
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: well, it's not that bad of an idea
<nixternal> LaserJock: thanks!
<LaserJock> nixternal: for what?
<nixternal> heh, leaving that guy hanging for me to get caught up in
<Toadstool> LaserJock: we don't need a reason to thank you, you're a MOTU deity :)
* Toadstool hides
<nixternal> hehe
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> I really don't think so
<Fujitsu> Toadstool: XML-RPC is scheduled for post-1.0, so it's probably not more than a couple of years away.
<Toadstool> haha
* Fujitsu would particularly like to be able to search for the absence of a tag at the moment.
<Toadstool> it's been postponed like a million times right? :)
<Toadstool> (xml-rpc)
<Fujitsu> Soyuz 1.0 was scheduled for early last year, everything was meant to be 1.0 in early October last year.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Well, I think they've always responded `later'.
<Fujitsu> They've been saying that for 2 years now.
<Toadstool> true
<LaserJock> 1.0 should be pretty soon, unless there are more delays
<LaserJock> after 1.0 I"m told xml-rpc will be the/a big push
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: `pretty soon' is rather relative.
<Fujitsu> Ah, that sounds more promising.
<LaserJock> well, I've heard within the month
<Fujitsu> Then we just have to write nice tools to work with it.
* Fujitsu is shocked.
<Fujitsu> Really!?
<Toadstool> that'd be awesome
<LaserJock> well, I'm not saying anything definite
<Fujitsu> beta is looking pretty nice.
<LaserJock> but it sounds definately soonish
<Fujitsu> OK.
<LaserJock> I've been trying to get down what exactly we can expect for Feisty+1
<Fujitsu> Then they've just got another 2000 bugs to fix.
<Toadstool> (uhuh, running out of beer)
<nixternal> Ubuntu 7.10 "The Goofy Goose" Release?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: What's on the Feisty+1 list so far?
<Fujitsu> nixternal: It might be `H[a-z] + h[a-z] +', you know...
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: 1.0
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: perhaps PPA
<LaserJock> not sure
<Toadstool> PPA?
<LaserJock> XML-RPC will get hopefully a lot of love
<LaserJock> Personal Package Archives
<Toadstool> oh
<nixternal> Ubuntu 7.10 "The Hairy Hamster"
<Fujitsu> XML-RPC will make Malone almost production-standard, IMO.
<Toadstool> am I the only one to think that XML-RPC should get higher priority than PPA?
<Fujitsu> Toadstool: No. Definitely not.
<Fujitsu> A lack of PPA is easy to workaround, whereas XML-RPC is practically impossible.
<Toadstool> agreed
<LaserJock> well, PPA will be used by the vast LP users
<LaserJock> xml-rpc is only helpful for a minority
<Fujitsu> But XML-RPC is a whole lot more helpful to those people. XML-RPC provides something that simply cannot be done (without excessive screen-scraping and LP-overloading) now. PPA can be done right now.
<Fujitsu> But anyway, I believe that PPA is pretty much finished.
<Toadstool> which is good, devs will have more time to focus on more important things *evil grin*
<Fujitsu> Yeah, like the new UI, which is even slower than old one! Hooray!
<poningru> is ntfs-config supposed to be in universe?
<poningru> cause its not in edgy
<Fujitsu> It's new in Feisty.
<poningru> Fujitsu: are you talking to me?
<Fujitsu> poningru: Yep.
<poningru> Fujitsu: all the docs in help.ubuntu.com say install ntfs-config but that package isnt available in edgy
<poningru> even though the docs say they should be
<Fujitsu> I'm sure it's new in Feisty.
* Fujitsu checks
<poningru> it is
<Fujitsu> !info ntfs-config edgy
<ubotu> Package ntfs-config does not exist in edgy
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> hum if i did nfs /home and some scriptfoo and some apache magic i could probably make a motu only ppa :)
* imbrandon contemplates
<imbrandon> if only there was more hours in the day
<LaserJock> hmm
<Toadstool> imbrandon: when I wake up in the morning, my first thought is "if only there were more hours in the night"... I guess it's somehow related ;)
<imbrandon> sleep is for the weak ;)
<LaserJock> I ended up getting access to all the LP private bugs :/
<LaserJock> oops
<imbrandon> LaserJock, thats what you get for becomming a LP bug contact ;)
<LaserJock> apparently
<LaserJock> I was supposed to just get aces to the non-private bugs
<LaserJock> but apparently LP doesn't know that
<Toadstool> imbrandon: I am definitely weak (and definitely drunk tonight too)
<Fujitsu> Security Contact should have access to the private ones... Unless Launchpad Bugs is subscribed directly to them.
<Fujitsu> GAH.
<Fujitsu> LP has exploded!
<Toadstool> what did you do?! :)
<Fujitsu> OperationalErrors!
<Toadstool> ouch
<Fujitsu> And it's the weekend too.
<LaserJock> so now I've left the team until they figure it out
<imbrandon> you left just bacause of that? it might have been intentional
<imbrandon> heh
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: I'm not they'd like LaserJock having access to their code....
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, sure anyone can have access , as long as you sign a nda :)
* imbrandon has thought about it before , but my pythonfoo isnt as good as my phpfoo
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> That's probably just a friendly-seeming front.
<imbrandon> nah i know one or two non-employees that have the code
<Fujitsu> I've left most of my PHP skills behind. I'm glad of it.
<imbrandon> easy to do when your 16 , not using it for 16 years ;)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I tried getting access to the LP wiki and was denied
<LaserJock> it's pretty much the same thing
<imbrandon> ouch
<Fujitsu> As I said... It's a risk they're unlikely to take, even with an NDA.
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: I totally banned PHP from my own servers/machines/whatever :)
<Fujitsu> Toadstool: I never allowed it on them :)
<Toadstool> hehe
<imbrandon> Toadstool, thats about as ignorant as the comment you made on your blog 
* imbrandon stops
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: I agree. It's not at all ignorant!
<LaserJock> guys
* Fujitsu goes back to his cave to triage bugs.
<imbrandon> why ? because you dont like it ? or do you have a valid reason hehe
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: It's insecure. It's slow... It's not thread-safe... There are some horrible things written in it... The mish-mash of code and presentation is revolting...
<imbrandon> thats all about the things that are written in it, nothing about the core its self
<Toadstool> imbrandon: don't get me wrong about the KDE4 stuff. My blog post is just what I felt like with the little information the Kubuntu team provided on u-motu@. I am sorry if it looks offensive. Might be a language issue
<imbrandon> the same can be said for perl,python, and just about any scripting lang
<Toadstool> next time I'll think a million times before posting something similar
<Fujitsu> In Dapper:
<Fujitsu> php5 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.6
<imbrandon> Toadstool, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but you should have 1) objected when the spec was approved 2) replied in the medum it was presented in ( email ) even if you also bloged aobut it 
<Fujitsu> 6 security fixes (some of them being multiple vulnerabilities) in 10 months? That must be the most secure thing EVER!
* Fujitsu just tried to locate said spec... but LP is down.
<imbrandon> 6 security fixes is minor imho, look at the linux kernel its self in that saem timeframe, and php runs on more systems 
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, it was approved at UDS
<Fujitsu> The last security update fixed 6 CVEs, most of which were code-execution flaws.
<imbrandon> and?
<Fujitsu> I've not seen such an impressive record of flaws in Python or Perl.
<Toadstool> oh crap, yet another php sux0r never-ending discussion ;)
* Toadstool just kiddin'
<imbrandon> perl had just as many when it was king of the web, and python isnt scruntinized as much because it isnt used as widely on the web
<imbrandon> perl actualy had/has more tbh
<imbrandon> without looking
<imbrandon> perl is probably THE most insecure web lang, it wasent ment to be used for web, it was adapted to it, like python is now
* imbrandon rembers the days of cgi-bin perl exploits
<Toadstool> good ol' days, eh? :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, are you going to cherry pick the security update for ktorrent for breezy/dapper/edgy ?
<nixternal> I could if needed
<imbrandon> looks like your the man if your up for it
<imbrandon> if you need a sponsor when done feel free to poke me
<nixternal> with a size 12 boot :)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> I think I just heard arms to platter noises coming from my other box
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/music/jonobacon/jonobacon-reflections.ogg     , needs to be the startup sound for my kubuntu boxen
<nixternal> heh
<Toadstool> :)
<Fujitsu> Bugs about initrd-tools can be swiftly killed, can't they?
<crimsun> probably the same category as laptop-mode. They're still valid bugs but much lower priority than their replacements.
<Fujitsu> initrd doesn't work with modern kernels, so it can't be valid any more.
<crimsun> well, it won't be valid for our default kernel(s), true, but we do have to consider that people might want to run 2.[24] 
<Fujitsu> Do we have a standard tag for .desktop-addition bugs yet?
<LaserJock> .desktop-addition?
<Fujitsu> Yes... Bugs that just request the addition of a .desktop.
<LaserJock> ohh
<LaserJock> that would be a good one
<Fujitsu> More useful when we can search for an absence of tags.
<LaserJock> heh, I saw that LP bug
<Fujitsu> As did I.
<Fujitsu> I immediately subscribed.
<LaserJock> man, and I went through all that trouble to set up my email for LP bugs
<LaserJock> spent a whole day figuring that out
<Fujitsu> I'd love to be able to search for something with tags like `!desktop !upgrade', and get some real, fixable bug listings.
<imbrandon> LaserJock, ever get the recipe for procmail ?
<imbrandon> i seen the request after you were offline
<imbrandon> but i have one
<LaserJock> imbrandon: well, it took a combination of figuring out how to get the mail *to* procmail (I have cpanel on the server) and then gettting .procmail
<LaserJock> but I got it in the end
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> I had some stupid regex
<LaserJock> but I figured it out eventually
<Fujitsu> I like bug #89199. Very pleasant.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89199 in mysql-admin "User admin & Restore both crash or lockup Mysql Admin." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89199
<Fujitsu> And it's a dupe too.
<nixternal> imbrandon: you still around?
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://nixternal.com/pkg/ktorrent/edgy/ktorrent_edgy.debdiff
<nixternal> there is the Edgy debdiff for KTorrent to fix the security issue
<nixternal> I will do Dapper and Breezy tomorrow. I am gonna go crash
<imbrandon> nixternal, cool, thanks, sleep well
<nixternal> will try/do
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Can you please work your core-dev magic on bug #42564?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42564 in trac "Upgrade to Trac 0.9.5 for dapper (security fixes)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42564
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: When you're around... What do you think about disabling mp3lib in mplayer? I don't think there's any other solution at the moment.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: why? I enabled it because of a bugreport. It still doesn't work?
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: Haven't you seen the bug? (bug #85751)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85751 in mplayer "Distorted MP3 sound" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85751
<Nafallo> I have a mailbacklog from hell on most lists :-P
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: I could revert mp3lib and add mad again...
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: I think we'll have to.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, done ( sorry a bit slow atm, firefighting at work
<imbrandon> few 2650's decided to die
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: I don't want to rely entirely upon ffmpeg though :-)
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Thanks! No problem with the slowness :)
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: Better to have it actually working, though.
<Nafallo> yea :-)
<Fujitsu> Gah.
<Fujitsu> keescook: Your last two security updates to mplayer in Feisty should really have gone into bzr.
<Nafallo> oh. the branch is outdated?
<imbrandon> no more source packages spec failed miserably
<imbrandon> hehe
<Nafallo> thanks for the hint :-P
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: If you're going to make another release, it'd be advisable to add XS-Vcs-Bzr (or whatever it is)
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: got any docs on that? :-)
<imbrandon> personaly i stoped using bzr on lp for packages because it becomes out of date quicky if people dont use it ( most dont check unfortunately ) and 2) you cant delete branches
* crimsun scratches his forehead
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: Just put something like `XS-Vcs-Bzr: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu' in debian/control.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: What would you do that for?
<crimsun> pkgmaintainermangler: Error: debian/vlc-plugin-alsa/DEBIAN/control already contains an Original-Maintainer field; aborting
<Nafallo> okidoki :-)
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Branch deletion is being worked on at the moment (I saw people talking about it 12 hours ago).
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, nice
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: There is also a junk product for putting useless branches on.
<imbrandon> would have been good 6 months ago when i gave up on bzr in lp
<crimsun> I think I just hit a pkgmaintainermangler bug
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Probably. It's not exactly bug-free.
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice if LP would eventually check for the existence of XS-Vcs-Bzr, and reject the upload if it hasn't been pushed.
<imbrandon> crimsun, possibly, i dont like it much at all anyhow, i think it should warn not error imho
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: That's different...
<imbrandon> ?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: That's the binary-mangler on the buildds, isn't it?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: You're complaining about the dpkg-dev change, are you not?
<imbrandon> yea
<crimsun> imbrandon: well, I can live with the dpkg-dev side, but every last build of vlc just FTBFS on pkgmaintainermangler
<imbrandon> nice
<crimsun> +Maintainer: MOTU Media Team <motumedia@tauware.de>
<crimsun> +XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Sam Hocevar (Debian packages) <sam+deb@zoy.org>
<crimsun> looks ok to me, nay?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Yep.
<imbrandon> yea
<crimsun> oh well, I'll bug pitti on Monday
<Fujitsu> I can see why it's doing it... But it should have affected other packages.
<imbrandon> btw wth is XS*- ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: X = extended. S = put in .dsc. B = put in DEBIAN/control in .deb.
<Fujitsu> And I'm not sure about the C bit.
<Fujitsu> Changes, perhaps.
<supervillain> Hello, I'm trying to build squid-prefetch, but I got "cp: cannot stat `debian/{postinst,prerm,postrm}': No such file or directory"
<Fujitsu> supervillain: That is one of the dreaded bashisms. *jarring chord*
<crimsun> ls -l /bin/sh
<imbrandon> bashism in rules ?
<crimsun> yes, {,} is a bashism
<supervillain> how do I convert it to dash?
<crimsun> e.g., list them separately
<imbrandon> change debian/{postinst,prerm,postrm} to debian/postinst \n debian/prerm \n etc etc etc
<supervillain> any reason why squid don't have visible_hostname checker in postinst? Since, most of the people when squid install, it's asking to use visible_hostname $HOSTNAME
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Your vlc upload must be the first one to use a non-*ubuntu* new maintainer since dpkg-dev started enforcing the new rules
<crimsun> Fujitsu: that's what it looks like
<supervillain> thanks for the bashism tip.
<bddebian> Heya
<lionel> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello lionel
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ping
<imbrandon> ( or any other mono packagers arround )
<nixternal> imbrandon: you get a chance to check out that debdiff? Would it be easier to create a security bug for this, and then attach my debdiffs to them?
<keescook> nixternal: sure, it could help coordination.  I can check them/upload them too.
<imbrandon> nixternal, yes
<imbrandon> heya keescook 
<imbrandon> brbr afk
<keescook> hiya imbrandon 
* imbrandon grumbles about libapache2-mod-mono not being installable in edgy
<nixternal> keescook: is there a recommended way of creating the bug that you would like to see?
<keescook> nixternal: the "fullest" way to do it would be to fill it out like normal, then link the CVEs, and flag it as security.
<nixternal> roger
<keescook> then attach the debdiffs, and if it's in universe, subscribe motu-swat
<nixternal> hrmm, I wonder if they even created CVEs for it
<keescook> nixternal: I can go hunt those down (or get them assigned) too.  what package is it again?
<nixternal> ktorrent
<keescook> right!  :)
<keescook> once I see the debdiffs, I should be able to find/request a CVE
<nixternal> I have one debdiff, let me link you really quick
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/pkg/ktorrent/edgy/ktorrent_edgy.debdiff
<keescook> cool.  was there a KDE news item about this?  (also, for changelogs, check out the templates and versioning styles here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures )
<nixternal> it isn't a very serious security issue, but from what I seen code wise, they ensure that the chunk file isn't corrupted, and then with versions <2.1.2 .. in the filename was allowed
<nixternal> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-announce&m=117346514411140&w=2
<nixternal> just the announcement
<nixternal> so someone could name or place a file in a torrent and have it write to ../../foo/bar/, so unless they were root it wouldn't wipe system files, but it could damage user configuration files
<keescook> eewww.  yeah, hadn't seen that before.  I'll request a CVE.
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> I will do the Dapper and Breezy debdiffs here shortly
<keescook> where did you get the patch from?  I'm trying to get a "fuller" description that I can use for the CVE request.  was anything useful in the svn commits?
<nixternal> nothing, the svn commit comments say the same exact thing as the ML did
<keescook> "security issue" heh.
<keescook> so, the ".." is obvious to me, but any idea what the 2nd vulns was?
<nixternal> myself and jdong already told them they need better changelogs because they  make it tough for us to get it fixed and accepted
<nixternal> keescook: your guess is as good as mine on the other ones
<keescook> good call.  :)
<keescook> heh
<nixternal> let me link you to the svn comments
<nixternal> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/ktorrent/libktorrent/torrent/
<nixternal> chunkcounter.cpp, peer.cpp, and torrent.cpp
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Fix 2 security vulnerabilities, both were discovered by Bryan Burns of Juniper Networks
<nixternal> lovely
<keescook> nixternal: so, for example, especially since there isn't a CVE for this yet, in the References section of the changelogs, add the upstream changeset URL:
<keescook> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=640661
<keescook> oh! I see the problem, idx could be negative (DoS, heap corruption)
<nixternal> oh ya, didn't even catch that with the -- cnt
<keescook> yeow, or too big.
<imbrandon> hum whats the sru policy on "just needs a rebuild" ?
<keescook> imbrandon: dunno, good question.
<imbrandon> heh
<teardrop> hellow
<tsmithe> hi
<imbrandon> hello teardrop 
<teardrop> i need help to configure mi wirelees 
<teardrop> who can help me plz
<imbrandon> teardrop, #ubuntu is for general support
<teardrop> yeah but i need onli numbers of directions ip that
<nixternal> keescook: that main.cpp file only adds recognition to the guy who found it, I don't need to add that to the patch as well do I?
<keescook> nixternal: correct, I'd prefer it's left out to make the patch smaller.  :)
<nixternal> seeing as that isn't part of the security issue :)
<nixternal> whew, good :)
<keescook> right.  :)
<nixternal> * debian/patches/kubuntu_02_security_fix.diff - http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=640661
<nixternal> that is what I added to the changelog, cool?
<nixternal> add a quick explanation as well?
<keescook> right, see the SUP url I pasted earlier.  there's a template in there
<nixternal> err, ya I am looking dead at it ;)
<keescook> oh! heh
<keescook> so usually I'll put the svn changeset into References, and just say "backported upstream fix" for the patch line
<nixternal> OK
<keescook> let me know when you've got the bug report ready, and I'll link to it for the CVE request email I'm writing.
<nixternal> let me do that now
<teardrop> any speack spanish can help me :( plz
<tsmithe> !es > teardrop 
<dsas> is the process to get a debdiff reviewed and uploaded simply "assign bug to motureviewers" ?
<Adri2000> dsas: assign to ubuntu-universe-sponsors ;)
<Adri2000> and hi everyone :)
<keescook> hiya Adri2000 
<dsas> Adri2000: in that case https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs is out of date.
<lionel> hi Adri2000 !
<Adri2000> hey lionel :)
<dsas> I just fixed it :)
<Adri2000> dsas: ok, cool :
<Adri2000> :)
<nixternal> keescook: bug 91174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91174 in ktorrent "KTorrent security issue with releases <2.1.2 (Breezy - Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91174
<keescook> nixternal: cool!  thanks.
<nixternal> keescook: I will put some debdiffs up there in a few. I need to redo the Edgy debdiff to be a .1 revision in the changelog as well as fix the Maintainer to Core Dev and not MOTU
<keescook> nixternal: cool, thanks.
* nixternal waits patiently for dapper and breezy pbuilders to "create" :)
* keescook wants to get everyone using sbuild + LVM snapshots (sooo fast)
<imbrandon> keescook, write me a howto on setting it up and i'll get them going on the community build machines ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon: haha, I was going to say the same thing, but to use locally :)
* imbrandon just did something very very evil on his ubuntu web server
<keescook> imbrandon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/hello.aspx
<keescook> nixternal: you made a 2nd bug?
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> I made one boog
<keescook> https://launchpad.net/bugs/91174 just appeared too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91174 in ktorrent "KTorrent security issue with releases <2.1.2 (Breezy - Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> interesting
<keescook> imbrandon: the important bit is http://people.ubuntu.com/~kees/scripts/mk-sbuild-lv.sh
<nixternal> beta.lp boog?
<keescook> that script does everything  :)
<imbrandon> keescook, rockin
<imbrandon> apache2 rocks , aspx , php , python , perl all on the same website ;)
<nixternal> keescook: that is odd. I will just reject 74 and leave 72 open since you started working on it :)
<keescook> nixternal: okay, cool.
<nixternal> done
<keescook> nixternal: aagh.  I sent the 91174 for the CVE request.  I'll dup it and go back to using 91172.  
* keescook slaps himself
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I apologize for my double post (finger fumbling)
<keescook> if I could type/read, I'd be dangerous
<nixternal> same here :)
<nixternal> KTorrent devs need to learn how to "document" properly
<nixternal> jeesh, you have to trace everything back just to figure out what it "could" be
<nixternal> edgy fix attached
* nixternal still aways dapper pbuilder
<keescook> heh, 91174 is the "primary" now.  sorry I messed that all up.
<nixternal> hahaha
* nixternal uploads to 91174 :)
<keescook> nixternal: we've got CVEs.  :)  CVE-2007-1384 CVE-2007-1385 (they'll be visible after they sync)
<_MMA_> Hey guys. How does the versioning on packages work for bug fixes?
<_MMA_> I have to fix something in the ubuntustudio metas.
<ivoks> what's the actual version?
<ivoks> and what ubuntu release?
<ivoks> which
<_MMA_> .1 Feisty
<ivoks> .1?
<ivoks> whole version
<_MMA_> Thats what we made it.
<ivoks> ubuntustudio-audio_0.1
<_MMA_> joejaxx: ping
<ivoks> then it's ubuntustudio-audio_0.2
<ivoks> you can add additional changes and then release it
<_MMA_> And for a bug-fix thats fine?
<joejaxx> ok
<ivoks> yes
<_MMA_> Ok. Thanx.
<joejaxx> ivoks: thanks
<ivoks> np
<pirast> could anyone please apply the debdiff in bug 90814?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<rdw200169> Ubuntu is dying for an easy to use firewall app...  that works
<rdw200169> Is there any work being done to replace Firestarter for ease of use and functionality?
<Laser_away> well, I don't know of any. But you could ask the Firestarter people about features
<pirast> rdw200169, why use a firewall? or for what?
<pirast> rdw200169, ubuntu comes with a no ports open policy, at least for edgy afaik
<Laser_away> pirast: there first thing a lot of people do is open up a bunch of ports ;-)
<Laser_away> *the
<pirast> mhm k thats right
<ivoks> it's not
<ivoks> what ports do people open?
<rdw200169> exactly
<Laser_away> printing, avahi
<ivoks> last thing i want is tome sort of norton firewall that doesn't work
<ivoks> or makes any communication impossible
<Laser_away> I suppose a fair amount end up laying with ssh, http, ..
<Laser_away> s/laying/playing/
<ivoks> people who install web server should know what they are doing :)
<rdw200169> yup
<ivoks> i have web server and is open :)
<rdw200169> but isn't the goal of ubuntu to make things easy?
<rdw200169> OS X makes it very easy
<ivoks> rdw200169: yes, it is...
<rdw200169> and i think ubuntu should too
<ivoks> rdw200169: do you use firewall on osx?
<rdw200169> but still be, overzealously, secure
<rdw200169> absolutely
<ivoks> for what?
<ivoks> firewall on osx is close/open
<ivoks> it's better to have services listen on localhost, don't you think?
<rdw200169> i'm a firewall junkie, running a linux router as an ISP for 25 users currently
<ivoks> hehe i'm running firewalls for >300 users :)
<rdw200169> yes, but you have to turn on services to allow ssh, etc...
<ivoks> i agree
<rdw200169> not if you want to run a samba share, or ftp, whatever, locally
<rdw200169> i wish..
<ivoks> where's the logic in opening ssh but then firewalling it?
<ivoks> this is how OSX does it
<ivoks> it's open or closed
<rdw200169> i'm in iraq right now, providing internet for some of my peers, for a price of course
<Laser_away> ivoks: the idea is you can use the firewall and only open what you need
<Laser_away> some people will use it, others won't
<Laser_away> but it seems like a nice tool to have
<Laser_away> I think especially in the future
<ivoks> Laser_away: i just don't logic in installing services and then firewalling it
<ivoks> Laser_away: it's better to not install it in first place, right? :)
<Laser_away> ah
<ivoks> ah well...
<Laser_away> but that assumes the user knows what they are doing ;-)
<rdw200169> exaclty
<Laser_away> in the future people will be installing all kinds of stuff
<Laser_away> they'll need a tool to see what's going on
<ivoks> ok, then we should have everything closed on start
<ivoks> and then pick what to open
<rdw200169> hackers?
<man-di> isnt running services and closing access to them like wasting resources?
<ivoks> man-di: i agree :)
<ivoks> man-di: (my point exactlly)
<Laser_away> ivoks: that's essential what a firewall does
<rdw200169> which one, the hacker, or the user?
<ivoks> it's different with windows
<Laser_away> close off everything, then choose what you want to open
<rdw200169> they are right now
<ivoks> windows open ports by default
<man-di> ivoks: they did in the past but do they still?
<ivoks> user doesn't have to install anything; one gets OS with open ports
<ivoks> man-di: not in 2003, but yes in XP
<man-di> ivoks: XP = past (for me)
<rdw200169> or, lets say someone wants to install Apache2 to run a webserver, and a popup asks if they want to open that port
<ivoks> and one thing... windows doesn't have sockets
<ivoks> rdw200169: i think that should be easily done with dbus
<ivoks> but i would prefere having apache installed listening only on localhost
<rdw200169> ...
<ivoks> same goes for postfix, dovecot, etc...
<ivoks> this is better than having listen = * and then firewalling
<rdw200169> then what good are those services?
<ivoks> rdw200169: whata good are they if they are firewalled? :)
<man-di> ivoks: IMO this could be asked on installation with debconf
<ivoks> man-di: ubuntu has zero questions policy
<man-di> ivoks: if you want only localhost it gets enabled
<man-di> oh
<man-di> I'm only a Debian Java maintainer wanting to join Ubuntu to make Java in Ubuntu better
<man-di> zero questions is good for desktop uses
<man-di> users
<man-di> probably not so good for server users
<man-di> but I dont wanna start a discussion about this yet
<ivoks> make java * better
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> man-di: no question is good for server too (look at redhat), but only if by default services (except ssh) listen only on localhost
<rdw200169> i'm picturing something, as a firewall tool, that would work with, or be a part of, the network administration tool
<rdw200169> since they're all related
<ivoks> and not enabled by default
<ivoks> ubuntu already has quite a number of pop-ups
<ivoks> :)
<dsas> people just hit "yeah ok let it use the internet" anyway, anything to make the pop-up stops.
<ivoks> right
<pirast> could anyone please apply the debdiff in bug 90814?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90814 in asterisk "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<ivoks> pirast: only changelog?
<pirast> ivoks, yeah
<ivoks> pirast: you didn't add ubuntu changes first time?
<ivoks> :)
<pirast> the ubuntu1 upload is in the archives
<pirast> in that i removed older ubuntu changes
<pirast> ivoks, that diff adds the removed old ubuntu changes.
<ivoks> i see
<ivoks> i'll do it, but later...
<ivoks> ok?
<pirast> ivoks, yeah, thanks :)
<joejaxx> how is everyone? :)
<tsmithe> grrreeaaa^Wangry
<ivoks> pirast: uploaded
<tarheelcoxn> hi. I'm looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-March/001379.html
<tarheelcoxn> I'm wondering if there's been talk in here about that, specifically about the wiki bits
<pirast> ivoks, thx
<pirast> Fujitsu, ping
<Fujitsu> pirast: Yep?
<pirast> Fujitsu, an Asterisk package fixing the changelog has just been uploaded.. you may want to have a look at it ;-)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-03-11
<Fujitsu> Morning, LaserJock.
<LaserJock> hi Fujitsu 
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock, Fujitsu 
<LaserJock> I want my bugs back :/
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> you can have mine if you really want bugs
<LaserJock> not really
<LaserJock> I want the LP bugs
<crimsun> I promise there's never a dull moment
<crimsun> and you'll learn to [love]  [cancel]  audio
<LaserJock> I'd learn to ignore audio
<LaserJock> I'm just not smart enough for that stuff
* Fujitsu fixes some security issues.
<crimsun> trust me, it's not about "smart" but rather "persistence"
<LaserJock> crimsun: perhaps, but at some point it's just smarter to leave it to the people who know what they are doing
<LaserJock> I can hardly write a shell script
<crimsun> I love how it's mostly  1) study docs, 2) code & recompile, 3) tinker, 4) break system, 5) curse broken docs, 6) GOTO [1] 
<LaserJock> :-)
<crimsun> see, we use GOTO statements, too
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes, the docs for audio look pretty good
<Hobbsee> when i browsed them one day, when my sound was screwed, and crimsun wasnt around
<crimsun> oh, these be the manufacturer specs and data sheets
<crimsun> "do this, it'll work"
<crimsun> but...argh!
<_MMA_> crimsun: Is there a deadline for bug-fixes?
<LaserJock> release? :-)
<crimsun> _MMA_: well, hopefully before feisty releases, yes ;)
<_MMA_> Ok. :) (waiting patiently on Ardour2).
<Monk-e> Doesn't bugfixing continue until the distro is reaches EOL?
<Monk-e> -is
<crimsun> Monk-e: yes, via SRU and security errata
<Monk-e> I see.
<crimsun> (although in reality, it's beyond that even)
<_MMA_> We have the metas ready but cant update till Ardour and 2 packages already in the new queue go through.
<_MMA_> /me hopes "new queue" is the right term.
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: it is
<_MMA_> ty
<dsas> if someone has time could they upload the debdiff in bug 90686 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90686 in ontv "python-cElementTree dependency" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90686
<crimsun> looking.
<dsas> it's only a small trivial thing, I'm still playing with packaging...
<crimsun> trivial fixes are still fixes.
<crimsun> it's also a good idea to list the LP bug that's closed :)
<crimsun> e.g., Closes: LP: #90686
<dsas> oh yeah, I've saw lots of examples of that..should've thought of it.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: The official syntax is (LP: #90686)
<LaserJock> I think the official syntax is anything with LP: #number in it
<crimsun> Fujitsu: interesting. ClosingBugsFromChangelog only necessitates "LP: #"
<Fujitsu> Does it? Hm..
* Fujitsu looks.
<LaserJock> but in fact it *should* require (Closes LP: #numer)
<Fujitsu> Indeed, the code doesn't require the brackets.
<LaserJock> what happens if you are just mentioning a bug in a changelog
<crimsun> dsas: uploaded, thanks
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: then you're stuffed, of course.
<LaserJock> you'd have to not use LP: #bumber
<crimsun> LaserJock: see what I did with vlc ubuntu3
<dsas> crimsun: thanks!
<crimsun> all I did was omit the colon after "LP"
<crimsun> intentional, since I wanted to reference that bug but not have it be closed
<crimsun> [although the LP side does nothing yet that I know of] 
<LaserJock> that does make sense
<LaserJock> although I think it would make sense to have to put in "Closes" to close a bug
<StevenK> LaserJock: But that is Debian uses.
<StevenK> LaserJock: And what if you want to close a Debian bug as well as an Ubuntu bug in one upload...
<LaserJock> StevenK: it should be (Closes LP: #number)
<StevenK> LaserJock: I disagree, I quite like (LP: #.....)
<LaserJock> but it's ambigious
<LaserJock> you don't know if it's a reference or actually closing
<LaserJock> unless you already know the policy, which seems odd to me
<crimsun> well, ultimately it's a "close reading" issue
<crimsun> according to the spec and implementation, one clearly needs "LP: #"
<theCore> I know that seb128 uses (Ubuntu: #...)
<crimsun> I'm inclined to agree with Steven; this syntax clearly separates our usage from Debian BTS's
<Fujitsu> theCore: Then seb128 is clearly wrong.
<theCore> eh :)
<crimsun> even deities make mistakes ;)
<LaserJock> crimsun: but I'm not sure that it needs that much clarity
<LaserJock> I'd rather have consistency with variation
<LaserJock> but maybe that's just me
<StevenK> LaserJock: Okay, so we go with Closes LP: #..... The spec talks about updating specifications and such with uploads, you don't close a spec.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Yes you do.
<StevenK> You implement them, you don't close them.
* StevenK argues semantics.
<Fujitsu> Ah, but you `Fix Release' bugs.
<StevenK> Fix Release LP: #..... sounds like it sucks, so nyah
<LaserJock> I think Closes is much more descriptive
<LaserJock> than ":" is for closes
<crimsun> bah, there are no bugs.
<LaserJock> but I see your point
<LaserJock> I'm thinking in the future Fix Released will go away
<StevenK> Oh?
<LaserJock> I've seen some discussion about how LP people kinda took it to mean something a bit different than what we usually take it to mean
<LaserJock> so perhaps it'll turn into something more along the lines of "Fixed" or "Closed"
<StevenK> LaserJock: Can you expand that first bit. You've got me curious now.
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> well, this is just reading bug reports, so it could be nothing
<LaserJock> but they thought that a bug would be marked "Fix Released" when it went into a stable release
<LaserJock> i.e. nothing should be marked "Fix Released" in Feisty because it isn't released yet
<StevenK> Oooh. Now that is semantics. :-)
<LaserJock> seems to me like it'd make sense to have more like a "Fixed in ..." type status
<dsas> the distinction between fix committed and fix released is useful for upstream projects though.
<LaserJock> exactly
<LaserJock> so it's tough to make LP applicable to both upstream projects and distros
<Fujitsu> Not really.
<Fujitsu> You just have to make LP intelligent, such that it marks distro bugs as `Fix Released' when the dev. version goes stable.
<Fujitsu> That's how it should be, I think.
<LaserJock> so what are they marked in the mean time?
<dsas> seems like extra work for the LP devs, I'm not sure what the problem is.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Fix Committed.
<StevenK> But the fix is "Fix Released" for people running Feisty...
<Fujitsu> StevenK: It's ambiguous in that respect.
<LaserJock> it seems like it needs a "Fixed In: ..." if it's marked "Fixed Released"
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Yes, exactly. :-)
* crimsun ^5 Fujitsu 
<crimsun> (RE: 91269)
<StevenK> Oof. Bug 100000 looms closer.
<StevenK> Ubugtu, bugger off.
<crimsun> hey cool, instant DoS
<StevenK> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> I just tried playing some songs in banshee that had disappeared from under the mount point
<crimsun> it proceeded to iterate through the rest of my library and decided to ignore any input
<StevenK> Quod does the same thing if it can't stat() the songs.
<crimsun> Quod at least prunes at startup
<Fujitsu> crimsun: I would have liked to be a little less pleasant... But that'd probably violate the CoC.
<crimsun> I'm always polite on those. Those are karma winners!
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<Fujitsu> Hm, I rejected it exactly 120 seconds after it was reported.
<crimsun> rockin'
* Fujitsu blinks.
<Fujitsu> A bug reported using Feisty's apport, complaining that Webmin doesn't work.
<crimsun> well, it doesn't, that's true. Then again, it's not in the repo, so it obviously can't work. ;)
<crimsun> easy karma 4 u
<sloof3> How crazy would I be if I suggested bind9 be chroot'ed by default?
<superm1> given that we are in upstream version freeze, is it too late to get a package added from revu for feisty?
<geser> superm1: is it a new package or an updated one?
<superm1> geser it will be a new one
<superm1> its not on revu yet, but if there is no way to get it in still, then ill just wait to upload it
<geser> superm1: you would need an NewPackagesFreezeUniverse exception to get it in
<superm1> geser, okay, well its probably not worth that much effort - its just a usplash theme package. i'll just wait for feisty+1
<shawarma> I just realized that I always upload the orig.tar.gz because that's what I used to do to REVU. It's not needed when doing "real" uploads, is it?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: it is, unless the tarball is already in the archive
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Well, obviously.
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Oh, all the bandwidth I could have saved!
<shawarma> :-)
<crimsun> superm1: usplash theme packages aren't likely to break anything; I say go for it
<superm1> crimsun, okay either daviey or i will get it up on revu then
<daviey> woohoo
<crimsun> man, these specs are just wack
<crimsun> Jack Sense Invert SENSE_A, Jack Sense Invert SENSE_B
<crimsun> hooray?
<daviey> can the REVU uploaders keyring be resyn'd?
<shawarma> crimsun: Hey, you can sponsor main uploads, right?
<crimsun> shawarma: yes
<shawarma> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/91241
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91241 in vim "debcontrol syntax doesn't recognize XSBC-Original-Maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<shawarma> Er... Without the beta part if you're not into that.
<crimsun> daviey: sync running.
<daviey> ty
<crimsun> shawarma: seems sensible enough to me, but have you spoken with Ian (who last touched it) about it?
<shawarma> crimsun: Nope. I'm assuming he's asleep.
<crimsun> ok. I don't see any regressions, so I'll upload it, but be aware that I'll point him your way if he bawls (however unlikely that is)
<shawarma> crimsun: Sure.
<shawarma> crimsun: Thank you very much.
* shawarma notices the time
<shawarma> Doh... G'night!
<shawarma> crimsun: Do you do something clever to add the .changes file to the bug report or do you just cut and paste it?
<Fujitsu> Interesting stuff in #launchpad... Hmm.....
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: indeed
<Fujitsu> Especially the bit about granting access to the code to a community member, when LaserJock was denied access even to the wiki.
<Hobbsee> really?  ouch
<StevenK> Hum?
<StevenK> Share!
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Share what?
<StevenK> I'm not #launchpad, and you've got my curious
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<StevenK> Although, it may be a case of "If you have to ask, you won't get it, if we offer, you will."
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> so far I haven't asked about a NDA
<LaserJock> but I wonder if that person got access to the LP wiki
<LaserJock> I was told it was strictly Canonical-only
<LaserJock> but they could be just telling me that ;-)
<LaserJock> right now I'm just trying to get at the bugs
<LaserJock> since I took myself out of the launchpad-bugs team
* StevenK is pondering applying for the launchpad developer position.
<StevenK> $CURRENT_EMPLOYER has been very good to me, however.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: We already have more of our fair share of devs in AU/NZ.
<Fujitsu> *more than
<StevenK> So I'd get turned down on that basis?
<Fujitsu> Probably :P
<shawarma> win 9
<shawarma> whoops
<LaserJock> it's the AU/NZ monopoly
<LaserJock> we'll have to file an anti-trust lawsuit
<Fujitsu> :O
<LaserJock> send half of you to North/South America
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: or just move to australia
<StevenK> LaserJock: If you're American, surely you believe Australia and New Zealand are in some state of the US?
* StevenK ducks.
<crimsun> what, they're not attached to Texas?
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<crimsun> shawarma: copy and paste galore.
<Fujitsu> Hi TheMuso/
<Hobbsee> heya TheMuso 
* Fujitsu bashes crimsun over the head with something big, heavy and sharp.
<LaserJock> crimsun: I think something like that
<shawarma> crimsun: Ok.
<LaserJock> StevenK: kinda like puerto rico
<jbjuly> /join #telepathy
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: so what do you think about getting Malone dumps?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I didn't think they'd allow such a thing until 20 minutes ago.
<LaserJock> oh, I figured we could at least try to poke them for it
<LaserJock> I was trying to figure out how much resources it'd take on their end
<Fujitsu> It'd be good to be able to rsync it regularly, so we could run arbitrary queries on it.
<Fujitsu> But it'd be better to be able to do that with a writable copy (ie. the real one).
<LaserJock> I'd like to see how they handle private bugs :-)
<Fujitsu> As would I. Presumably just exclude them.
<LaserJock> I doubt we could get a writable copy
<LaserJock> hehe, that thinking hasn't been working for me lately ;-)
<Fujitsu> I meant that it'd be nice if LP had a sane, programmer-friendly, flexible interface for searching and stuff. Then a local copy of the DB wouldn't be required at all.
<LaserJock> ah
* Toadstool waves
<Fujitsu> Hi Toadstool.
<LaserJock> well, maybe that's where an API would be useful?
<Toadstool> hey Fujitsu 
* Fujitsu shall brb, after restarting X.
<Hobbsee> hi Toadstool 
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee 
<DaSkreech> Hello can anyone help me with chrooted audio?
<daviey> crimsun, presumably the sync has finished?
<daviey> can the REVU uploaders keyring be resyn'd?
<Hobbsee> daviey: yep
<daviey> thank you
<Hobbsee> resyncing now
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
* DaSkreech waves
<daviey> How long does a sync take?
<Hobbsee> daviey: it's not done yet - it's going now
<daviey> good stuff - thanks
<Hobbsee> daviey: its done
<Toadstool> hmm... re bug 84868, nozomi is shipped with the kernel now... I think we should remove the nozomi package (which is currently broken). what d'you think?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84868 in nozomi "cannot compile module" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84868
<Fujitsu> Toadstool: Sounds fine.
<DaSkreech> Anyone know how to deal with Chrooted audio?
<Fujitsu> DaSkreech: This is the entirely wrong channel.
<DaSkreech> I would figure you guys would use chroot more often :)
<Fujitsu> I don't believe many packages use audio while building.
<DaSkreech> Well someone must have to test a package that deals with audio
<StevenK> And? A chroot doesn't affect it all
<DaSkreech> StevenK: Hmmm
<StevenK> It's still going to just open the char device and throw stuff to it.
<StevenK> Just because it exists in a filesystem root that isn't / means nothing to it.
<DaSkreech> well I mapped the /dev onto the /dev in the chroot
<DaSkreech>  I don't get why audio doesn't wor
<DaSkreech> k
<TheMuso> DaSkreech: How is your chroot set up?
<StevenK> Device or resource busy?
<DaSkreech> dchroot according to the ubuntu wiki
<TheMuso> DaSkreech: You are referring to DebootstrapChroot right?
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% schroot cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<StevenK> I: [i386-acc8be36-69fc-462d-b56f-1dc7ddc4bf83 chroot]  Running command: cat /dev/urandom
<StevenK> Works for me
<DaSkreech> TheMuso: Yes
<TheMuso> DaSkreech: What error do you get?
<DaSkreech> None
<DaSkreech> It's disturbing
<StevenK> DaSkreech: Chroot in and run "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<DaSkreech> No sound
<StevenK> No error either?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<StevenK> Try it outside of the chroot, if that doesn't work, then fix your sound.
<DaSkreech> It crackles for a bit then nothing
<DaSkreech> Hmm Guess it might have broken
<DaSkreech>  I'll look into that
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<crimsun> daviey: yes.
<crimsun> DaSkreech: not the channel to ask in; ping me in #kubuntu
<superm1> hm so whats the proper way to install a package like dbus in a chroot, since it cant really finish its configure step: "invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "start" failed."
<daviey> Hi, trying to do my first REVU.  dput returns "Already uploaded to revu.tauware.de".  But when i try to login, it would appear that my account does not exsist
<crimsun> have you attempted to recover your revu password?
<daviey> crimsun, yes
<daviey> http://revu.tauware.de/lostpw.py?email=dave@ubuntuwire.com
<crimsun> daviey: then you'll need an admin to forcibly remove the upload if that is, in fact, what you want
<crimsun> I presume you are using dput -f ?
<daviey> no
<daviey> just tried that "This problem might be caused by files already existent on the server."
<LaserJock> daviey: what package?
<daviey> "usplash-theme-mythbuntu_0.1-1_source.changes"
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't really see why it got rejected
<daviey> I didn't recieve a mail saying it was rej'
<LaserJock> you won't
<LaserJock> I cleared it out, try it again
<daviey> okay dput -f ..... did it.  Thanks
<LaserJock> yep that looks like it'll work
<daviey> okay, i suppose need to wait for the batch job?
<LaserJock> yeah, its a 5 min. job
<crimsun> wtf @ bug 91321
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91321 in Ubuntu "its kinda slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91321
<crimsun> real useful there, buddy.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Yeah, I saw that and closed the tab.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Do we get a presence notification in here?
<Fujitsu> We need a bug hall of fame.
<crimsun> hey, that's a good idea
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, presence notifcation ?>
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: You greeted #ubuntu-devel!
<crimsun> we're feeling neglected, brandon.
<Fujitsu> And that neglect has devastating effects.
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<imbrandon> moins all
<imbrandon> hehe
<Fujitsu> Absolutely terrible.
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> honestly i thought i was in here, this is the only chan i normal say "hi in"
<imbrandon> err s/"hi in"/"hi" in/
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> sometimes #kubuntu-devel if anyone is awake
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon 
* Fujitsu watches more duplicates of bug #91264 roll in.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91264 in hal "hal-device-manager crashes with an import error" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91264
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock 
<superm1> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> ello superm1 
<Fujitsu> Hi superm1.
<superm1> keescook and I straightened out lirc earlier
<superm1> :)
<imbrandon> fskin cool
<imbrandon> i love you all
* imbrandon kisses keescook and superm1 
<imbrandon> superm1, is it uploaded?
<superm1> oh and hello Fujitsu, didn't mean to be neglectful
<superm1> its a uvfe
<superm1> so it will have to be acked by a few 
<superm1> kees has the source files in his canoncial web space
<imbrandon> cool ok
<imbrandon> whats the bug # ?
<superm1> bug 78140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78140 in lirc "[UVFe]  lirc-modules-source doesn't compile with kernel 2.6.20" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78140
<imbrandon> sweet, did you all grab a cvs snap or something ? the 8.1 tarbals wasent compiling either for .20
<imbrandon> leaste not for me
<superm1> well 0.8.1 had 2.6.19 support but no 2.6.20
<imbrandon> right
<crimsun> looks good
<superm1> so i originally did a cvs snap, but ran into lots of automake troubles
<superm1> but i fixed up the patches 
<superm1> and then sent those to kees
<superm1> and kees straightened the automake troubles out
<crimsun> yeah, automake 1.10 is a bundle o' joy
<superm1> i was ready to pull my hair out over it about 12 hours ago :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> all to get my mceusb2 working in feisty ;)
<superm1> haha
<daviey> are you sure you were running automake and not nonautomake?
<superm1> nonautomake?
<daviey> :P
* superm1 is a little slow.  its getting a little late here....
<imbrandon> mmmm carrot cake, my fav
<imbrandon> i'll have to try kees packages when i get off work, i would ack it but i'm not on the UVF team ;)
<superm1> i havent tried them yet myself, i'm just taking his word that it built cleanly at this point.  my feisty machine doesn't have any lirc toys to play with
<crimsun> neither am I (un)fortunately
<imbrandon> heheh crimsun 
<superm1> lol crimsun 
<imbrandon> ok smoke break before DST here ( 20 minutes ) just incase some of these windows boxen here blowup
<zakame> hi all
<crimsun> 'lo
<Fujitsu> Hi zakame.
<superm1> man i forgot all that DST business, now i really better get to bed knowing i'm getting 1 hour less sleep :(
<zakame> hello Fujitsu
<superm1> night guys
<imbrandon> everyone else gets less sleep , i get less work, work 11 hours get paid for 12 ;)
<Fujitsu> Night superm1.
<imbrandon> ngith superm1 
<imbrandon> night*
<imbrandon> grrr rsyncd keeps dying
<tsmithe> grrrr
<tsmithe> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tsmithe> :P
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder why php-doc is in multiverse
<imbrandon> fdl?
<tsmithe> pah - i was gonna find out!
<LaserJock> oh, that'd make sense in a weird way
<tsmithe>         Distribution of the work or derivative of the work in any standard 
<tsmithe>         (paper) book form is prohibited unless prior permission is obtained 
<tsmithe>         from the copyright holder.
<tsmithe> ^^ that's what the copyright doc says
<tsmithe> wait
<tsmithe> it says paper :S
<imbrandon> LaserJock, you see my little expirment last night with my weberver ?
<imbrandon> asp .net 2.0 + mucho other stuff on linux ( ubuntu ) 
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/show-off/
<imbrandon> ;)
<crimsun> tsmithe: did you reply to me regarding free time for an ubuntu-audio meeting?
<tsmithe> crimsun, no - i didn't get that message
<tsmithe> what was the question?
<crimsun> tsmithe: ok, leave me a message telling me what dates and times work best for you to have an u-audio meeting
<crimsun> shooting for this week
<tsmithe> ah ok
* tsmithe thinks about it
<tsmithe> imbrandon, the mono one is a tad slow to load - is that just because of the jit?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: pretty impressive :-)
<imbrandon> dosent seem slow here, hell its only 500kb
<imbrandon> python seems to be the slowest tbh
<imbrandon> guess i should benchmark them somehow
<imbrandon> i bet the c++ will be the fastest ;)
<tsmithe> no kidding
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Why is the ASP.NET about 10 times larger than the PHP and Python?
<imbrandon> because its about 10x more code ;)
<LaserJock> all I need is a mod_Fortran and I'd be set
<LaserJock> :-)
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9783/
<imbrandon> compared to .....
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/storage/websites/imbrandon.com/show-off$ cat hello.py
<imbrandon> def index(req): return "Hello from Python ( via mod_python )";
<imbrandon> hehe
<crimsun> TheMuso: just checking if this Thursday @ 2100 UTC is feasible for you for an ubuntu-audio meeting
<Fujitsu> Haha. ASP is so much smaller and neater.
<tsmithe> imbrandon, asp scares me
<Fujitsu> tsmithe: It's like JavaScript, but C# and on the server... Scary.
<tsmithe> yes
<Fujitsu> I especially don't like the fact that it seems to be doing the HTML generation stuff.
<tsmithe> that's exactly my fear
<Fujitsu> Without you saying exactly what it does.
<tsmithe> :S
<Fujitsu> I really don't like that.
<Q-FUNK> hm.  the OOo situation really is going to a sick extreme.  why would it suddenyl want to remove impress, at this morning's upgrade?
* tsmithe wants a new office suite, following the UNIX way
<tsmithe> modularity, people! :P however, i'm sure that's a huge task, and i'm not volunteering, sorry
<Fujitsu> Q-FUNK: It's finally got the right idea!
<Fujitsu> I've been waiting for it start getting rid of itself.
<Q-FUNK> ?!
<Fujitsu> It deserves to be got rid of.
<Q-FUNK> no
<Q-FUNK> it's the only part of OOo that I find useful
<Q-FUNK> otherwise, AbiWord is almost there and integrates a lot better with GNOME.
<Fujitsu> I agree with Impress being the only useful part.
<Fujitsu> I meant that OOo should in general be obliterated.
<Fujitsu> I like bug #90636.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90636 in openoffice.org "Openoffice fonts aren't blurry enough (dup-of: 54776)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54776 in openoffice.org "font hinting does not work with libfreetype6 v. 2.2.1" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54776
<Fujitsu> jdong has the right idea, in that bug :P
<Q-FUNK> heh
<Q-FUNK> too bad that nobody got around creating a presentation tool based on ODF.
<Q-FUNK> then I could finaly ditch OOo
<crimsun> Does it only affect -impress? I would think that all of OO.o is affected by the demotion of openoffice.org to Recommends in ubuntu-meta.
<Q-FUNK> OOo's compatibility with commercial file formats is fantastic, but it has just baout the worst UI I've ever seen.
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: oh?  what replaces it then?  is that for the ubuntu-desktop task?
<crimsun> Q-FUNK: I don't think anything's off to replace it ATM, more a change for flexibility. Yeah, it's the demotion from desktop-$arch to desktop-recommends-$arch.
<Q-FUNK> hm.  so are a lot of useful apps and fonts to display foreign languages.  I'm not sure that's such a good idea
<imbrandon> no more klingon fonts by default ?
<imbrandon> awe
<Q-FUNK> hm, more like no gentium and most asian fonts also not there by default
<tsmithe> well, it's only so that people can remove parts without killing ubuntu-desktop
<tsmithe> they are all installed by default, still, right?
<Q-FUNK> good question
<tsmithe> i think they are
<tsmithe> s/think/know/
<Fujitsu> Recommends is installed by default.
<tsmithe> :)
<Fujitsu> The demotion just means that they can be removed without getting rid of ubuntu-desktop.
* crimsun sighs as he opens another huge attachment
<crimsun> apparently asking for separate attachments is ignored, too
<tsmithe> crimsun, i opened that too
<tsmithe> wait
<tsmithe> no
* tsmithe runs away
<crimsun> it's ok, I've already rejected it
<imbrandon> its fine, its waiting on the as400 to reboot 
<imbrandon> err
<crimsun> it's a pretty simple "bug" due to the index=-2
<tsmithe> crimsun, haha ok
<tsmithe> you got there first
<tsmithe> i was just looking at it
<crimsun> which, as I'll explain again on Thursday, is a no-win situation
<tsmithe> i'll wait for your explanation :)
<tsmithe> or you could explain now...
<crimsun> everytime we change something to convenience some users, another class of users crops up to howl
<crimsun> it's grrreat!
<tsmithe> i know
<tsmithe> we ditch sound altogether
<crimsun> yeah, kill the bugger!
* tsmithe sighs at MCpaul34 again
<tsmithe> i added "Please attach the output of each in a *separate* text file to the report. Modularity pleases everyone :)" to the paragraph introducing the commands on DebuggingSoundProblems
<tsmithe> that'll probably be ignored too
<crimsun> hehe, thanks
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> np :)
<TheMuso> tsmithe: The day that sound can be ditched is the day that I can see with 100% vision. :)
<tsmithe> :S
<imbrandon> i dont think i could sit at a computer more than 30 minutes without my music , cigarettes , and mt dew
<imbrandon> i can go without internet , but sound has to work 
<imbrandon> hehe
<tsmithe> well, always buy emu10k1 cards is my advice
<imbrandon> 99% of the time i just use whats onboard, i really havent had a sound problem in linux since 1998
<tsmithe> good good
* imbrandon knocks on wood
<crimsun> creative burned a lot of us really badly with emu10k
<tsmithe> burned?
<tsmithe> sorry :x
<crimsun> it's not a bad family of chips per se, but it's definitely not recommended for serious audio listening/work
<imbrandon> mstsc /console kdcwebp01
<imbrandon> dammit
<TheMuso> Damn right *COUGH* resampling to 48K */COUGH*
<crimsun> automagical resampling to 48kHz is so not the win.
<tsmithe> crimsun, indeed not... i wasn't recommending it for that :)
<crimsun> tsmithe: right, it works for many, many uses cases, and obviates dmix/dsnoop, which is 'good'
<TheMuso> The only useful thing with the emu10K chip is soundfont playback in hardware.
<crimsun> yeah, the old AWEs were pretty nice
<TheMuso> crimsun: Do creative still produce emu1KX chips?
<TheMuso> 10K even
<crimsun> TheMuso: not that I know of. Most now are the severely crippled variants.
<TheMuso> Oh lovely.
<crimsun> which are lovingly marketed as Audigy LS/SE
<crimsun> (!)
<TheMuso> Right.
* TheMuso will never touch creative hardware again
<imbrandon> i thought creative was the psudeo standard ? ( forgive my ignorance )
<crimsun> creative did produce solid hw, yes
<TheMuso> Their downfall was probably when they bought out EMU
<crimsun> granted since X-Fi drivers are ... (insert closed-source expletive)
<tsmithe> HNNNGHH
<crimsun> but really, most serious Linux audio guys go with RME/ICE17xx
<tsmithe> i didn't know about the 48kHz lock until ten minutes ago... it's terribly surprising, and i can see how it's an awful knock for real sound work
<TheMuso> if you can get your hands on the hardware
<crimsun> tsmithe: it's almost as cool as High Definition Audio!
<tsmithe> crimsun, don't tell me about that
<tsmithe> sarcasm does not make it alright :P
<TheMuso> Now that firewire is all the rage
<tsmithe> now he'll say he wasn't being sarcastic...
<crimsun> freebob will be nice, sigh
<TheMuso> crimsun: But isn't freebob all in userspace
<crimsun> yeah
<TheMuso> I thought as much
<tsmithe> why are userspace drivers all the rage these days?
<crimsun> well, there are some definite advantages to that approach
<crimsun> normally easier to develop, troubleshoot/maintain
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> "some"
* tsmithe sighs as he pulls git kernel trees
<tsmithe> crimsun, am i going to become sarcastic?
<crimsun> I suppose you really have to consider the core architecture. If we were working with, say, QNX's approach, everything would essentially be userspace
<crimsun> s/become/find a hobby so I\'m not as/
<crimsun> ;)
<TheMuso> heh
<tsmithe> :S
<tsmithe> i have a hobby
<tsmithe> (whoever is thinking that this is my hobby is a dork :P)
<tsmithe> music is my hobby!
<TheMuso> tsmithe: What instrument(s)?
<tsmithe> TheMuso, trumpet is my better, but piano as well
<crimsun> you should consider getting involved with the sound/music for *buntu
<TheMuso> tsmithe: Sweet.
<tsmithe> crimsun, i should?
<crimsun> tsmithe: if it tickles your fancy
<tsmithe> how could i help?
<tsmithe> TheMuso, when it works
<crimsun> you would want to ask Luke or Pete (cbx33)
<crimsun> I'm not very involved in that side
* TheMuso hasn't done anything yet, but plans to at some point.
<TheMuso> I've got a few ideas.
<crimsun> 'night folks, err 'morning.
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> crimsun, i thought you didn't sleep!
<tsmithe> and we're going for a meeting at 2100 UTC on Thursday?
<crimsun> I don't, but my hands need to step away from the keyboard
<crimsun> yep, I'll whip up that announcement today
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> crimsun, you also told me that you didn't use a pillow, you slept with the laptop
<tsmithe> ;)
<crimsun> yes, she keeps me nice and warm
<tsmithe> haha
<tsmithe> TheMuso, what instrument(s) do you play?
<TheMuso> tsmithe: I am a pianist, and vocalist. I also played drums for about three years, but that was 6 years ago.
<tsmithe> cool
<TheMuso> Piano is certainly my primary instrument however, as I have been playing that by far and away the longest.
<tsmithe> well, i'm sure you're far better than me
<TheMuso> Depends on your definition of better.
<tsmithe> technically skilled, and more experienced
<man-di> I'm new to Ubuntu. Is it possible to list all bugs of packages of a given Maintainer in launchpad?
<man-di> I want to have a look at all packages where the (original) maintainer is Debian Java Maintainers
<siretart> man-di: do you happen to know the launchpad id of the debian java maintainers?
<man-di> siretart: is there one?
<man-di> I know mine...but that doesn't really help I think
<siretart> man-di: yes, it must have been autocreated while importing debian packages
<siretart> man-di: you might want to consider contacting and/or joining https://launchpad.net/~motujava
<man-di> siretart: how can I find out?
<lionel> man-di: this is something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pkg-java-maintainers/+packagebugs
<man-di> siretart: thats interesting, I have never seen any Java work from these people
<siretart> man-di: ah, so we seem to have 2 groups, pkg-java-maintainers and motujava
<man-di> lionel: thanks, this list is somehow empty, interesting
<siretart> man-di: in order to make the +packagebugs page working, you need to make the java packages having the group as 'bug contact'
<man-di> siretart: I really wonder how doko handles this
<Fujitsu> +packages will list the packages they're maintaining.
<man-di> Fujitsu: Page not found
<imbrandon> ( and have alist of bugs for each )
<siretart> man-di: I wouldn't be surprised if he'd answer he doesn't
<man-di> siretart: I'm neither
<Fujitsu> LP doesn't provide necessary functionality like that at the moment, unfortunately.
<siretart> man-di: I'd perhaps ask motujava if they object to make the group bug contact for all java related packages, and do that
<siretart> man-di: this way it's easier to track bugs in those packages
<man-di> siretart: the interesting thing is that the owner of motujava is my NM in Debian and he does no Java at all
<imbrandon> maybe he only does java in ubuntu heh
<siretart> man-di: that's indeed interesting. I haven't seen zakame lately at all, but he is here in this channel
<imbrandon> i seen zakame a few hours ago
<man-di> imbrandon: he told me that is not interested in java, perhaps this changed
<siretart> zakame: ping. Are you still working on motujava?
<man-di> lauchpad references https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUJava but that page doesnt exist
<man-di> somehow I seem to find all the bad stuff now
<imbrandon> he was here 2.75 hours ago according to my logs
<Fujitsu> man-di: MOTU/Teams/Java
<man-di> Fujitsu: thx, this explains
<man-di> "INITIAL STAGE. Please help me!" .... "last edited 2006-02-12 16"
<man-di> this is just outdated and dead
<Fujitsu> Very recent.
<man-di> I think I have to join this together with the debin java team and to some real work for feisty+1
<siretart> man-di: if the team is indeed dead, feel free to revive it :)
<man-di> join forces on this would be good
<Q-FUNK> http://seenonslash.com/node/1082
* siretart agrees
<Fujitsu> man-di: Joining forces on anything at all is good :)
<Fujitsu> Q-FUNK: Oooold news.
<man-di> Fujitsu: both distros can only gain from it, IMO
<Fujitsu> man-di: Of course, and that's how it should be.
<man-di> sorry for me being so Debian centered
<man-di> I know this is OT here
<Fujitsu> How is it OT?
<Fujitsu> It's MOTU-related, so it's on topic.
<imbrandon> its no problem, we work/talk about debian alot
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Not as much as we should or need to, IMO.
<imbrandon> esp when it effects us
<man-di> Fujitsu, imbrandon: thx
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, should or need to ?
<man-di> Is there already a fixed date when uploading to feisty+1 can be startet? I would like to merge some packages first
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, thats where me and you will 1000% disagree, i think we should only because things effect mostly all linux, so debian , gentoo, suse, etc, not because debian is debian
<imbrandon> so java bug fixing will benifit suse too just as much and is just as much ontopic ;)
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: We need to communicate more with Debian, as there's not a whole lot of that going on at the moment.
<man-di> Fujitsu: and that is bad, I really agree
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, see i dont agree, not for the reasons you do atleaste
<man-di> Fujitsu: debian un ubuntu are like brothers
<imbrandon> i think there should definately be communication but not because they are "upstream"
<Fujitsu> man-di: We're more like Debian's child.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, see thats 100% wrong
<imbrandon> i knew where you were getting at with that
<siretart> man-di: if the timeline remains like it was the last releases, I expect feisty+1 to open for buisness about one or two weeks after feisty release
<man-di> Fujitsu: do you think so? I would more say _Ubunutu is the younger brother
<man-di> siretart: thx
<man-di> Ubuntu
<man-di> damn fingers
<imbrandon> man-di, exactly
<imbrandon> hum this is gonna take forever at 40MB/s
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: What is?
<Fujitsu> 40MB/s!? Where are you getting bandwidth like that?
<Fujitsu> Oh, you're in the US. Of course.
<imbrandon> moving the mirror.imbrandon.com repo ro a bigger drive
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> So local...
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> still remote, i havent put the new server in the rack, just copying all the data and getting it ready
<imbrandon> local i would be getting ~90MB/s
<imbrandon> i /was/ getting ~89 remote but it slowed back
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/bandwidth/new_mirror.png
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Noooooo! Resist the temptation!
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hmmm?
<Fujitsu> You're blogging.
<Fujitsu> Twice in 11 minutes.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> yes
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee has been planning to blog about portableapps.com for days..
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: ... negative bandwidth?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, i'm downloading
<imbrandon> e.g. syncing the mirror
* coNP also connected IRC now because he has read Hobbsee 's blog on planet.ubuntu.com :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: hrm?
<coNP> Hobbsee: I forgot to click on my XChat icon but then I read some blog entries and did that...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, you have snap? whys?
<imbrandon> ahh Hobbsee finaly has a bog ;)
<imbrandon> well is using one i should say
* Hobbsee had one beforel
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee now has a more shiny one :P
<tsmithe> also, Hobbsee, your links thing seems to think it is www.planet.ubuntu.com :S
<imbrandon> i have some wordpress hacks if you want, its really hackable ;)
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: ahh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what are they?
<imbrandon> some hacks to let you run php code in posts , umm some picture album hacks
<imbrandon> ummm a few others
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: fixed.  pebkac & brain error
<imbrandon> soem spam prevention stuff
<Hobbsee> nice
<tsmithe> :)
<man-di> https://launchpad.net/~motujava should reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Java instead of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUJava
<man-di> somebody should fix it
<imbrandon> the team owner has to
<imbrandon> ( or another administrator of the team )
<Fujitsu> ie. zakame.
<Fujitsu> zakame: ^^
<man-di> aah, I thought every motu or so can do this
<imbrandon> you could also redirect /MOTUJava to the new page 
<imbrandon> anyone can do that
<imbrandon> like /BrandonHoltsclaw is redirected to /imbrandon 
<imbrandon> etc
<tsmithe> imbrandon, how is polish translation coming along?
<imbrandon> um , why would i know?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dont you know everything?
<tsmithe> "I hope to help bring Kubuntu upto the level of Polish ... of its sibling Ubuntu."
<imbrandon> heheh Hobbsee 
<man-di> imbrandon: I wonder how that is done... /me looking
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, don't be silly. what gave you that idea!
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> tsmithe, bah 
<tsmithe> bah? Polish is a language, just like english. i'm glad that you agree :P
<imbrandon> see #1 http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=polish
<tsmithe> that's discrimination. why should #1 not include the poles?
<man-di> imbrandon: it looks like a redirect existed but the page got deleted in november last year
<tsmithe> i can't believe you imbrandon. you just ruined my day
<imbrandon> man-di, i'd say go ahead and recreate it
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: #1 SHOULD ALSO INCLUDE GREEN ALIENS!  IT'S COMPLETE AND UTTER DISCRIMINATION!!!!  IT'S GOING TO BE THE DEATH OF UBUNTU!!!!ONE!!!ELEVENTYONE!!!!
<man-di> Laser_away deleted it
<Hobbsee> and everything else :P
<man-di> imbrandon: I should perhaps contact him first
<Hobbsee> ahem.  :P
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, that's just not funny
* Hobbsee blames the physics assignment
<tsmithe> </retarded-political-correctness-sarcasm>
<imbrandon> man-di, upto you, i doubt it is going to be that big of a deal though
<Seveas> Hobbsee, WHAt ABOUT THE BLUE ALIENS?1?1?!?!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: they dont count!
<tsmithe> noooo!
* tsmithe 's world explodificates
<man-di> imbrandon: i will take your word ;-)
<tsmithe> \o/ ubuntu-2.6 has finished pulling
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, there we go ruby/eruby added now too ( .rbx and .rhtml ) http://www.imbrandon.com/show-off/
<imbrandon> i still like the fact i can run aspx .net stuff if i want to , not just linux scripting lang ones ;)
<imbrandon> man that server signature is getting long
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Nice. How well does mod_mono work?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, very well actualy, i havent found any issues with it 
<imbrandon> other than the install is broke in edgy ;) ( but i fixed it localy and going to do a sru soonish )
<imbrandon> hum i guess i'm missing a perl file there too
<imbrandon> heh
<Fujitsu> ColdFusion! We all love it.
<imbrandon> heh actualy i started out on coldfusion
<imbrandon> and i do have a legit copy of coldfusion server arround here somewhere
<imbrandon> not sure i wanna install it thought
<imbrandon> i just want them to update apache2 to apache2.2 in ubuntu
<imbrandon> then i can take down my damn anon ftp
<ajmitch> imbrandon: and how did you fix mod_mono locally?
<imbrandon> just a rebuild
<imbrandon> apt-get source --build libapache2-mod-mono
<ajmitch> even though it build-deps on apache-dev & apache2-dev, which used a different libdb* ?
<imbrandon> ftw ;)
<ajmitch> causing much pain, etc
<imbrandon> dunno it worked no problems ( so far )
<imbrandon> see the server sig?
<ajmitch> the problem was known before release, mod_mono wasn't fixable due to the different build deps
<imbrandon> hum a rebuild seems to have fixed it ( now atleaste )
<imbrandon> dunno why or how
<imbrandon> i dident look, just did
* ajmitch would check it before scheduling an SRU
<imbrandon> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) mod_mono/1.1.17 mod_python/3.2.8 Python/2.4.4c1 PHP/5.1.6 mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.4(2005-12-24) mod_ssl/2.0.55 OpenSSL/0.9.8b mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at www.imbrandon.com Port 80
<imbrandon> it should builddep on both shouldent it, the source builds both libapache-* and libapache2-*
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ^
<ajmitch> yes, it should 
<imbrandon> umm then i'm not seeing a problem
<ajmitch> and as I said, apache 1.3.x & 2.x depended on different versions of libdb
<imbrandon> actualy it built with apache2-threaded-dev and apache-dev
<imbrandon> but yea i have both installed
<imbrandon> hum
<ajmitch> well, it looks like someone did manage to change either apache or apache2 so they both used libdb4.3
<ajmitch> whether that was done just before or just after release, I don't know
<imbrandon> me either , probably could findout from a little changelog diggin
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> ah, october 25th
<imbrandon> smoke time , brb
* ajmitch goes off to sleep
<imbrandon> yea so looks like mod_mono "just needs a rebuild" and it will be fine
<ajmitch> infinity changed it on release day, or the day before
<ajmitch> night
<imbrandon> gnight ajmitch 
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Night.
<imbrandon> sleep well
* Fujitsu shall head off to bed too.
<Fujitsu> Night, imbrandon.
<imbrandon> later Fujitsu 
<geser> apache switched back to libdb4.3 short before the release
<imbrandon> ii  apache-dev                     1.3.34-4ubuntu1             development kit for the Apache webserver
<imbrandon> ii  apache2                        2.0.55-4ubuntu4             next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<imbrandon> shit sorry
<imbrandon> ii  apache2-common                 2.0.55-4ubuntu4             next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<imbrandon> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork            2.0.55-4ubuntu4             traditional model for Apache2
<tsmithe> imbrandon, !!!
* imbrandon thwaps tsmithe 
<imbrandon> dont touch my keyboard
<tsmithe> i'll touch what i want
<Lure> can anybody explain this build failure: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6715972/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-powerpc.libkexiv2_0.1.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lure> Maintainer is set to @kubuntu.org - I suspect this should work
<ivoks> pkgmaintainermangler: Error: /build/buildd/libkexiv2-0.1.1/debian/libkexiv2-0-dbgsym/DEBIAN/control already contains an Original-Maintainer field; aborting
<ivoks> i have to look at the source...
<geser> Lure: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/pkgbinarymangler/+changelog
<Lure> geser: thanks, we probably just need to wait a bit to get this on buildd's
<ivoks> heh
<geser> Lure: if I read the timestamp correctly it was fixed after the build appempt
<Lure> geser: yep, it looks like pitti fixed it when he saw the failure - it may just need rebuild...
<geser> Lure: you need an archive admin to give-back libkexiv2 to the buildds
<Lure> geser: yep, will wait until tommorow
<Nafallo> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> Nafallo, pong
<Nafallo> imbrandon: hi! wanna add deb-src on aurora for the rest of the dists aswell? :-)
<imbrandon> dget http://url/to/your.dsc
<imbrandon> not like that ^^ ?
<imbrandon> but i supose i can ;)
<shawarma> stgraber: around?
<stgraber> shawarma: yes
<shawarma> stgraber: Alright. I've been looking into the openvpn pull thing.
<stgraber> didn't you find something ?
<shawarma> stgraber: It's a bit trickier than I expected.
<stgraber> it's pretty weird as the routes are correctly set during half a second or something like that
<shawarma> Actually not. :-)
<shawarma> It's due to the way routing and such works with network-manager.
<shawarma> When one of the network-manager helper things is configured, it sends a DBus message to network-manager with the routing info, which network-manager then sets.
<shawarma> So the plugins are not supposed to handle their own routing directly, but rather tell nm how they'd like it to be.
<stgraber> and I guess this openvpn helper doesn't send all the routes (the classical one + the others received by pull) ?
<shawarma> Right now, nm just obeys and sets it, but in the future it might be more clever about it.
<shawarma> stgraber: Precisely.
<shawarma> stgraber: So.. On top of what I already did, I need to figure out how to extract those extra routes from the openvpn process (the ones it got from the server) and send those to nm.
<shawarma> stgraber: And upstream seems to be dormant, so I'm on my own. :-)
<stgraber> (you can do that by an ugly stuff (parsing the messages from OpenVPN))
<shawarma> ..which is fine, though. I was considering taking it over anyway.
<stgraber> the routes are shown while connecting (the classical one + the others from pull)
<shawarma> stgraber: Are they? Now that might be helpful!
<stgraber> Sun Mar 11 15:18:51 2007 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,route 172.16.0.0 255.255.248.0,route-gateway 172.16.8.1,ping 10,ping-restart 120,ifconfig 172.16.8.2 255.255.248.0'
<stgraber> if that can help you and as it's simply a VPN access to my LAN, I could generate a certificate for you so that you can try directly
<shawarma> stgraber: I have a openvpn server myself that I can just add extra routes to. Thanks anyway.
<stgraber> shawarma: Did you work on bug 88072 ? I'm going to fix it myself and wouldn't like that we do the job twice :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88072 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org font aakar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88072
<stgraber> oops, bad bug number
<stgraber> bug 88072 I mean
<stgraber> bug 88073 I mean
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88073 in network-manager-vpnc "[Feisty]  NetworkManager Cisco VPN NAT options missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88073
* stgraber seems to have some keyboard problem today
<shawarma> stgraber: Well, I was going to do it, but if you want to, that would be great.
<stgraber> I let you play with the openvpn one :)
<shawarma> stgraber: Oh, thank you. :-P
<jdong> imbrandon: you're a PPC guy... is it just me or is PPC ridiculously slow with ffmpeg or xvid encoding?
<jdong> I'm looking right now at lower-than-Celeron-clock type encoding speed.....
<Lathiat> could be an unoptimized build
<Lathiat> not using altivec and stuff
<imbrandon> right
<jdong> stock Ubuntu builds?
<jdong> Edgy ffmpeg
<jdong> :-/
<imbrandon> just because code does compile on a processor dosenty mean it takes advantage of it
<jdong> true
<imbrandon> e.g. 32bit code recompiled for 64 bit but still only using 32bits of addr space
<jdong> I assumed our ffmpeg would be optimized on ppc for altivec
<jdong> is there a disk equivalent of buffer(1)?
<jdong> like a way for an excess stream to be thrown on the hard disk
<jdong> while the encoder picks away at it....
<jdong> buffer does that for RAM
<jdong> I assume tee would block if its stdout is not read at a fast rate
<imbrandon> and actualy no ppc ( under osx / pro software made for the ppc ) was made popular by being great at audio and video 
<imbrandon> just fyi ;)
<imbrandon> so with the right software ppc should actualy be faster
<jdong> hehe :)
<jdong> well a friend wants to capture TV streams
<jdong> on a Mac Mini
<jdong> the power king of the PPC's.
<imbrandon> sure, thats easy, i do it on a mini at work all the time
<imbrandon> then slingbox it
<jdong> ubuntu ffmpeg/mpeg4 can't encode 640x352-whatnot at 30fps :(
<imbrandon> umm and the mac mini's are minimum dual 1.6 intels too btw
<imbrandon> not ppc
<jdong> even when I put it at settings that would make a grown man cry
<jdong> no there's PPC mac mini's
<jdong> 1.25-1.5GHz PPC G4
<jdong> the Core ones came out afterwards.....
<jdong> if I were dealing with one of those, there woul dbe no issue ;-)
<imbrandon> man that thing is like 3 years old heh
<jdong> a nice multithreaded H264 even :D
<imbrandon> if not more
<jdong> 2 years old  ish
<jdong> released January 2005
<imbrandon> no way , the intel has been oput more than a yea and before that it was g5
<jdong> 2005 Macworld.
<jdong> and it kept on getting incremental upgrades until the Intel ones got out
<jdong> like Feb 2006-ish
<imbrandon> anyhow it should have no problems i encode realtime on my 800mhz g3 with 640mb ram
<imbrandon> your fskin something up ;)
<jdong> is that with Gentoo or Ubuntu?
<jdong> maybe I should take compiling ffmpeg into my own hands then
<imbrandon> never ran gentoo
<ivoks> minis are crap
<ivoks> :D
<imbrandon> on it
<imbrandon> ivoks, so is every other computer out there
<imbrandon> point?
<jdong> I'm using the most ridiculous mpeg4 settings one can bargain for... vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=2:trell:v4mv:turbo:psnr
<ivoks> i always had worse results on them than on even slower machines
<jaalto> I have sarted a truecrypt-installer project at lanchpad. The project 1) uses bzr for upstream 2) bzr for debian/ control and I've 3) already created *.deb packages. I'd like to know the procedure how the package can enter into the universe
<jdong> that goes some 280fps on a 1.66GHz Core Duo, single-threaded...
<ivoks> i never digged to find out why; i just don't use them anymore
<imbrandon> jdong, so do the smart thing, rt encode it in something less processor intensive, and then transcode later
<imbrandon> jaalto, upload it to REVU and poke arround in here , /topic forthe url to REVU and info about it
<jdong> yeah I guess
<jdong> imbrandon: ya sure there's no buffer-like program for disk?
<jdong> it's SO CLOSE to realtime that would work
<imbrandon> i never said one way or the other, have no idea
<jdong> just need to buffer like 1GB of uncompressed material to the disk in the course of an hour
<jdong> like right now it's 23fps... 30 would cut it :(
<imbrandon> just rt incode it with something sane ( or do the "right thing"(tm) and get a hardware mpeg-2 encoder and use -0- processor )
<metres> Hi all, do anyone know where to find a recent config.sub and config.guess files ?
<imbrandon> arent they generated when you build
<imbrandon> anyhow, brb smoke break
<metres> I found them in /usr/share/misc ...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<imbrandon> jaalto, not automaticly, i'll sync the keys now, i'll poke you when its done
<jaalto> imbrandon, I've also now uploaded the truecrypt-installer package to REVU
<imbrandon> jaalto, ok it will likely reject it untill the key is fuly synced
<jaalto> Ok. I'll upload again when you notify when the key is ready
<nixternal> imbrandon: for that ktorrent boog, I need to do release and release-backports for <edgy correct?
<nixternal> so there will be 2 for breezy, 2 for dapper, 2 for edgy, and 1 for fesity
<nixternal> s/fesity/feisty
<imbrandon> umm no because its not backporting the feisty version, ONLY fixing the security in the existing versions of breezy to edgy
<nixternal> well there are 2 versions each in breezy, dapper, and edgy
<nixternal> 1 in main/universe, and 1 in backports
<imbrandon> then you will have 6 seperate patches , one for each version
<nixternal> k, that's what I thought, just wanted to double check
<imbrandon> because the version will not be updatyed, only the security patch
<imbrandon> actualy
<imbrandon> i'm wrong
<nixternal> making it .1
<imbrandon> only 3
<imbrandon> not 6
<nixternal> ok, with 3 which ones do I fix then, the main release, or the backported release
<imbrandon> because the one in security will be umm shit
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> yea this sucks , what will have to happen then will be security to fix the one in main, then the backports will need to be re-backported
<imbrandon> thus gettign the security version from the version ahead of it
<imbrandon> see what i mean ?
<nixternal> heh, just create a new 2.1.2 package. that fixes everything :)
<imbrandon> so only 3 patches but 6 archive changes
<nixternal> so patch main?
<nixternal> and leave backports alone
<imbrandon> patch main, then re-request a backport AFTER the -securioty is uplaoded
<imbrandon> for ewach one
<nixternal> gotcha
<imbrandon> actualy it will be universe for some main for others but still
<imbrandon> you know what i mean
<nixternal> I think breezy is the only one in universe
<nixternal> the rest were main
<imbrandon> when crimsun is arround you might poke him too to make sure i'm right on that but i'm pretty sure thats the way it needs to be done
<nixternal> yes, breezy is the only one in universe
<nixternal> breezy is a tricky one as well, seeing as the chunkcounter isn't even in that release
<imbrandon> but yea patch the main/universe one , then re-request the backport , it should then pull from -security
<nixternal> OK, I don't understand the backports yet, I have to read up on it
<imbrandon> i can file the backports if you want
<imbrandon> mainly worry about the other
<imbrandon> then poke me ;)
<nixternal> because right now that doesn't make sense to me. Edgy main version == 2.0.3.dfsg1-0ubuntu1 and the Edgy backport version == 2.1-0ubuntu1~edgy1
<nixternal> ya, backporting is a new beast, and is obvioulsy different than what I thought it was
<imbrandon> right the backport version came from feisty
<nixternal> ahhh
<imbrandon> thus a bigger number
<nixternal> ok then, it all makes sense :)
<imbrandon> looking though i dunno why the dfsg was dropped, the data better not be in there
<imbrandon> i'll have to check that later
<imbrandon> it should have the geoip stuff ripped out
<imbrandon> for the dfsg one
<nixternal> ahh, ya I see where they ripped the gioip stuff with patches
<shawarma> which package are you talking about?
<imbrandon> yea that was a pita, the geoip images arent free
<imbrandon> ktorrent
<shawarma> oh
<imbrandon> anyhow brb
<Lathiat> man i hate it when you find an old ssh key
<Lathiat> and im tryign to remember the passphrase
<Lathiat> and i have 16/24 characters, can't remember the correct sequence of the last 8 :P
<Adri2000> what should I do for a package that depends on libgl1-mesa, libglu1-mesa? (libgl1-mesa doesn't exist)
<jdong> remove it from the archives *rolleyes*
<geser> Adri2000: have you tried to rebuild it?
<Adri2000> geser: they are hard coded dependencies, not ${shlibs:Depends}
<stgraber> shawarma: :( It's quite a lot of changes to add only two checkboxes :) (Import/Export/Store/Read the settings)
<shawarma> stgraber: Oh, that's not all.
<stgraber> I know, it's only the setting box part :)
<shawarma> stgraber: You also need to catch it in the helper and pass it properly to the vpnc binary.
<shawarma> stgraber: I'm thinking about redoing it somehow. It really shouldn't be this difficult.
<stgraber> hmm bad, only one of my two settings are correctly re-read :( I'll have to check where I did something wrong :)
<geser> Adri2000: the description for libgl1-mesa in dapper says GLX runtime so try libgl1-mesa-glx
<Adri2000> ok
<shawarma> stgraber: It really should be a matter of adding something like BOOLEAN("Single DES", "--enable-1des", 1des) to a list of options and then magic should happen.
<shawarma> stgraber: So much sucky code, so little time.
* shawarma sighs
<stgraber> shawarma: Indeed
<stgraber> pbuilding for the 5th time :) (just to have the settings box working)
<Q-FUNK> can anybody think of an APT pinning trick to prevent a package from ever being removed?
<Monk-e> Q-FUNK, bah that has spyware written all over it. Why would you want to do that?
<Lathiat> Q-FUNK: mark it essential :P
<Q-FUNK> Monk-e: because another package tries to remove it.
<Monk-e> lol ok.
<Q-FUNK> Lathiat: that only works when building it.
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: Mark it as hold?
<Q-FUNK> doesn't work
<ivoks> +1001
<Q-FUNK> something insists on trying to remove it because of a versioned conflict
<ivoks> i have wine pined from dapper
<Q-FUNK> ivoks: yup, tried that.  doesn't work.
<ivoks> Package: wine
<ivoks> Pin: release a=dapper
<ivoks> Pin-Priority: 1001
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: Specifics, please. Why doesn't it work?
<Q-FUNK> shawarma: scroll above.  versioned conflict
<Q-FUNK> an OOo plug-in
<Q-FUNK> the new OOo beta in Feisty conflicts with it
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: And it's about to be removed because OOo is about to be upgraded?
<shawarma> So you want to keep the plugin and the old OOo?
<Q-FUNK> pinning the plugin should prevent the upgrade, but it doesn't work
<Q-FUNK> yup
<ivoks> it's obviuos: don't install oo.o
<ivoks> you should pin ooo, not plugin
<Q-FUNK> well, no
<Q-FUNK> the idea is to always give priority to keeping a version of that pluging installed
<ivoks> so, that plugin also gets updates?
<Q-FUNK> updates and rebuilds to match new OOo releases
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: Perhaps you could reveal which pluginn it is?
<Q-FUNK> openoffice.org-voikko
<jdong> apt-get upgrade never forces things to uninstall, right?
<jdong> as opposed to dist-upgrade.
<ivoks> right
<Q-FUNK> jdong: true, but pinning should also work 
<ivoks> you didn't pin it well :)
<Q-FUNK> ...with dist-upgrade
<jdong> ivoks: you sound like an acupuncturist
<jdong> "didn't pin it right"
<ivoks> :)
<jdong> :)
<Q-FUNK> ivoks: if you say so.  how would you pin it?
<ivoks> Package: name_of_package
<ivoks> Pin: version version_of_package
<ivoks> Pin-Priority: 1001
<ivoks> Package: openoffice.org-voikko
<ivoks> Pin: version 1.1-4build1
<ivoks> Pin-Priority: 1001
<Q-FUNK> the idea is NOT to pin a specific version
<ivoks> then i don't understand what you want
<Q-FUNK> Package: openoffice.org-voikko
<Q-FUNK> Pin: version *
<Q-FUNK> Pin-Priority: 100001
<ivoks> so, that will update that package every time
<ivoks> except you have one 0 too many
<Q-FUNK> I want to give priority to keeping ooo-voikko installed (any version, as long as it never get removed) over upgrading anything that could try to remove it
<Q-FUNK> upgrades of ooo-voikko or ooo are welcome, just as long as ooo-voikko never, ever gets removed, under any circumstance
<Q-FUNK> if upgrading ooo would mean deinstalling ooo-voikko, I want APT pinning to prevent that and keep the old the ooo, if that's what it takes to keep ooo-voikko installed.
<ivoks> it works with my pining
<ivoks> apt-get install wine-dev
<ivoks>  wine-dev: Depends: wine (= 0.9.32-0ubuntu1) but 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Q-FUNK> basically, what I need is the pinning equivalent of marking ooo-voikko as essential.
<Q-FUNK> obviously it does, since you pin down a specific version and tell it to never upgrade it
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> Pin: release a=dapper
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i'm not sure you can do with pining that
<nixternal> keescook: bug 91174 - all patches added (debdiffs), test builds good
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91174 in ktorrent "KTorrent security issue with releases <2.1.2 (Breezy - Feisty)" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91174
<Adri2000> zakame: ping
<animimotus> a bug report has been made some weeks ago for the conky's backport to edgy... what else to have a letzrulez update ? :)
<Adri2000> animimotus: please remind me the bug number
<animimotus> wait
<animimotus> Adri2000: take that my friend https://launchpad.net/edgy-backports/+bug/82543 ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82543 in edgy-backports "Please a backport Conky to Edgy ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<Adri2000> I don't know how many +1 are needed
<lionel> Adri2000: I think only one hack from a member of ubuntu-backporter is needed
<lionel> jdong can tell us about it :)
<animimotus> lionel: I had made you a hl 2 or 3 weeks ago too :)
<lionel> animimotus: maybe... about what ? You get and answer ? 
<animimotus> no answer
<lionel> sorry for that :-(
* lionel should check more carefully his log when he is away
<animimotus> the answer was not needed absolutely, only the backport ^^
<animimotus> we understand that it's a lot of work to maintien all, sure the postgresql-8.2's package has perhaps the priority
<animimotus> conky is just a little feature
<stgraber> shawarma: Setting/Saving/Importing and Exporting work :) Just have to work on the helper thing now :)
<ajmitch> morning
<Adri2000> zakame: you merged the package ctsim... "Kept changes: + Add .desktop file.", the problem is that this change has been included in debian, and that another (actual) ubuntu change in debian/control (dependency change) is missing in the changelog. you should be more careful when merging.
<shawarma> stgraber: Excellent.
<stgraber> shawarma: If I've correctly understood the way the helper works, I'd not even have to touch to its code
<stgraber> apparently it simply puts everything to the config file and the execute, I'll simply have to change the way I store the data in gconf
<shawarma> stgraber: Possibly.
<imbrandon> yes backports only need one test/ack from a -backports member
<imbrandon> lionel, ^^
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<shawarma> stgraber: It's different with the openvpn plugin, but that's entirely possible.
<lionel> imbrandon: thanks !
<ajmitch> hello imbrandon 
<zoli2k>  Hi, I built a ubuntu based usb distro and I have a problem, that the system is not able to reboot or halt. Can anybody help me? How Can I debug my problem?
<jdong> lionel: enjoying the liberties of life for two weeks (like 4 hrs sleep, time to eat food without reading calc textbooks, etc), will process backports next week.
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<lionel> jdong: no pb :)
<stgraber> shawarma: around ?
<shawarma> stgraber: Oui.
<stgraber> shawarma: I think my patch works but as I don't currently have access to any Cisco VPN I can't really test it :)
<shawarma> Nafallo: I think you broke my mplayer. Now I hate you. :-(
<jdong> is cisco vpn the one you use vpnc with?
<shawarma> stgraber: Oh. Well, not only does it have to be a Cisco VPN. it also has to be one that uses Single DES.
<shawarma> jdong: Yes.
<jdong> I have that... I think....
* jdong checks IS&T website
<jdong> shawarma: network manager's icon disappears when I try to use it though :)
<shawarma> jdong: Not good.
<stgraber> Anyone around here would like to test the package and just tell me if he can at least connect ? the patch adds the DNS and Nat options
<shawarma> jdong: ...probably means that nm died.
<jdong> shawarma: Iguess tha'ts not supposed to happen :)
<stgraber> shawarma: yep, I had that during my testing :)
<shawarma> stgraber: eh? Which bug are we talking about?
<stgraber> bug 88073
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88073 in network-manager-vpnc "[Feisty]  NetworkManager Cisco VPN NAT options missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88073
<stgraber> not really a bug (like the OpenVPN one)
<shawarma> Uh, Launchpad beta is delightfully snappy right now.
<shawarma> stgraber: I thought you were working on bug 90200
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90200 in network-manager-vpnc "I do not connect to vpn" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90200
<shawarma> stgraber: It's fine though. I just got them mixed up.
<shawarma> stgraber: hence my remark about single DES.
<shawarma> jdong: apport should have caught the crash. Could you file a bug, please?
<stgraber> I should be able to add this as well as It's also an option to add
<jdong> shawarma: didn't seem to crash....
<jdong> dong@severance:~/tmp/The Office Season 3 ep. 1-14$ ps aux | grep nm-applet
<jdong> jdong     6048  0.0  1.3  76912 13624 ?        Sl   Mar10   0:02 nm-applet
<shawarma> jdong: check /var/crash 
<shawarma> jdong: No, not the applet. NetworkManager
<stgraber> shawarma: apport doesn't catch the crash when the icon disappear
<shawarma> stgraber: Yes, it does. :-)
<shawarma> stgraber: Check /var/crash, and you'll see.
<stgraber> shawarma: Nope, it did around 12 times and there were stricly nothing in /var/crash :(
<stgraber> stgraber@laptop:~$ ls /var/crash/ | wc -l
<stgraber> 0
<shawarma> stgraber: Well, it does on my system.
<shawarma> Weirdness.
<jdong> shawarma: nope, no apport love.
<shawarma> stgraber: How did you debug it?
<shawarma> stgraber: --no-daemon and gdb?
<shawarma> stgraber: Sorry to tell you, but the dns-update needs to go away again.
<shawarma> stgraber: NetworkManager handles that.
<shawarma> stgraber: Or does it..
<shawarma> stgraber: It has changed so many times now, I can't remember.
<shawarma> stgraber: Yes, our network-manager modifies resolv.conf. If we let vpnc do it as well, something is bound to implode.
<shawarma> stgraber: The way it currently works is that the plugins tells nm which options it wants in resolv.conf and then nm puts them there.
<stgraber> and I can't easily retrive that from vpnc ...
<stgraber> ok, for the moment I'll replace DNS update with the DES stuff :)
<Nafallo> shawarma: bug#? :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: None yet. I wanted your input before filing one.
<shawarma> Nafallo: I just upgraded 411 packages, so I'm not even sure it's mplayer itself that's broken.
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> shoot
<shawarma> Nafallo: I have an avi that I can play with -novideo and with -nosound, but with both sound and video, it fails miserably.
<shawarma> Nafallo: Sorry, it's an mpg.
<Nafallo> codecs?
<Nafallo> what does it say if you run it from a console?
<Nafallo> could you pastebin that? :-)
<shawarma> Sure.
<shawarma> Nafallo: http://pastebin.ca/391046
<shawarma> Nafallo: And another: http://pastebin.ca/391050
<shawarma> Nafallo: I've yet to find a video that plays properly.
<stgraber> shawarma: Ok, I've just replaced the DNS-Update stuff by the Single DES option
<shawarma> stgraber: Good man! :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: Just found a wmv that actually works. How ironic is that? :-)
<stgraber> It's easier once you've understood how this stuff works ... (if it does really *works*)
<Nafallo> shawarma: could you try with -ac mad
<shawarma> Nafallo: That fixes it!
<jdong> Nafallo: so is "How many MOTU-Media's does it take to screw up mp3lib" the new joke around here? ;-)
* jdong hugs Nafallo
<shawarma> Nafallo: Except the a/v is out of sync.
<jdong> shawarma: that's a mplayer FEATURE. :)
<Nafallo> jdong: we've disabled that terribly broken thing again :-)
* Nafallo hugs jdong 
<Nafallo> hmm
* Nafallo ponders if we've done ANYTHING to ffmpeg in the last uploads :-P
<Nafallo> shawarma: when did it last work? :-)
* Nafallo bets it was when mp3lib was compiled ;-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: A couple of hours ago before upgrading those 411 packages. :-)
<Nafallo> what version did you have before then? :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: It's been a few days since my last update, unfortunately.
<Nafallo> so probably ubuntu3 :-P
<shawarma> 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu3
<shawarma> right.
<Nafallo> aha. so you didn't have the security updates...
<shawarma> In Feisty? No.
<Nafallo> ubuntu4 and 5 was security-updates by Kees :-)
<shawarma> There's something in feisty-security already?
<shawarma> Madness.
<Nafallo> it's either them or me disabling mp3lib again :-)
<shawarma> libmad-ness, even.
<shawarma> Do you want me to try anything?
<Nafallo> no, they go to the regular release-cycle :-)
<shawarma> Ok. Thought so.
<Nafallo> right now I need to look what code has been changed by Kees :-)
<shawarma> Should I try those in-betweens?
<shawarma> I have the blue belt in Launchpad fu, so I can find them.. :-)
<shawarma> Should I try all of 4, 5 and 6 or is there any one you suspect more than the others?
<stgraber> shawarma: ok, the changes seem to work (Nat Traversal and Single DES)
<stgraber> anyone around here who would be able to try one of those options ?
<Nafallo> shawarma: you could try 5 :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: ok.
<welshbyte> i think gst-plugins0.8 just needs a rebuild to fix bug 91446, the ${shlibs:Depends} takes care of it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91446 in gst-plugins0.8 "gstreamer0.8-misc depends on libwavpack0 which isn't available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91446
<Nafallo> shawarma: and tell me if it uses mp3lib with it :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: Is it just me or isn't the weirdest part that it can play audio by itself and video by itself, but not together?
<shawarma> Nafallo: 5 works.
<Nafallo> shawarma: does it use ffmpeg for video and mp3lib for sound? :-)
<shawarma> Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib]  MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<Nafallo> *sigh*
<shawarma> Why don't we like it?
<Nafallo> every time I enable or disable it I get bugreports...
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> bug #85751
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85751 in mplayer "Distorted MP3 sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85751
<shawarma> Nafallo: Oh.
<crimsun> welshbyte: yes, I handled audacious-plugins similarly yesterday
<shawarma> Nafallo: Sucks to be you, huh?
<Nafallo> hehe
<shawarma> :-P
<welshbyte> crimsun: do i need to notify someone to get that done or can i leave it from here?
<shawarma> stgraber: Could you e-mail me the patch? I'll take a look at it and try testing it
<crimsun> bug 91446
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91446 in gst-plugins0.8 "gstreamer0.8-misc depends on libwavpack0 which isn't available" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91446
<crimsun> welshbyte: note the assignee and the status.
<shawarma> stgraber: Or attach it to the bug or whatever.
* welshbyte hugs crimsun 
<stgraber> shawarma: I'll attach the debdiff to 88073
<shawarma> crimsun: Your uploading my vim patch yesterday got me thinking.. The way I see it, we have the MOTU acceptance process in place to make sure that whoever has upload rights to universe knows what they're doing and won't break a lot of stuff, while upload privileges to main seems to handed out only if you seem to have a specific purpose for getting it. In your case it seems to be alsa stuff (correct me if I'm wrong).. That kind of makes sense, but then 
* Nafallo goes through .diff.gz
<crimsun> shawarma: was there something appended to "but then"?
<shawarma> crimsun: Yes. "That kind of makes sense, but then why is it ok for anyone in core-dev to upload any package regardless of what their stated purpose for becoming core-dev was?
<shawarma> crimsun: "
<shawarma> crimsun: I don't really expect you to answer it.. I'm just wondering.
<stgraber> shawarma: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6729820/nm-vpnc.diff
<ajmitch> because it's generally not just handed out to people with a specific area to touch
<ajmitch> but because they've been able to be trusted to use their judgement & not break main
<crimsun> shawarma: as ajmitch alluded to, core-dev is also an explicit trust stamp
<crimsun> also, just because I have privs to upload upstart doesn't mean I should or am ;)
<shawarma> ajmitch, crimsun: It's just my impression that trust is not enough. You also need to have a purpuse, but when you've been accepted, the purpose is just.. well.. not important anymore.
<crimsun> no, the "purpose" is important
<shawarma> I've seen people apply to become core-dev who have been -dev for a long time, but were rejected because they didn't have a specific reason for wanting core-dev privs.
<crimsun> touching main/restricted source is a compelling but insufficient reason
<shawarma> crimsun: Yes. And I don't quite understand that. Wanting to help out sounds like a good reason, too, and that particular reason is more than enough to get upload privs to the majority of Ubuntu (ie. universe).
<crimsun> as core-dev, there's a tacit agreement to lead, too
<shawarma> I suppose that's true.
<crimsun> (note that IMO, there's a higher rung, too, which is Canonical employment for Ubuntu development)
<shawarma> Right.
<shawarma> I agree.
<shawarma> stgraber: Off the top of my head, your patch looks good. I haven't tested it yet, just looked at it.
<stgraber> shawarma: I should be able to get an account on the VPN server that needs this NAT Traversal options by tomorrow, then I'll really be able to test it
<shawarma> stgraber: If you just make sure that the option is passed to vpnc, you're fine.
<stgraber> The option is written in a config file then this file is passed to vpnc (If I've understood this part of the code)
<shawarma> stgraber: That sounds about right. :-)
<shawarma> stgraber: Well, IIRC it's not actually written to a conf file, but passed via a pipe.
<stgraber> indeed :)
<stgraber> well, that's the same syntax as the config file and this part of the soft is simply, receiving all the options from NetworkManager then if they are in the allowed options list they are put in this variable that's finally piped to vpnc
<shawarma> stgraber: Yup.
<ivoks> i've tested vpnc
<Nafallo> shawarma: have you got one of those files somewhere? :-)
<ivoks> it works like a charm
<Fujitsu> Morning everyone.
<ivoks> Fujitsu: 'evening :)
<shawarma> Nafallo: Sure. 
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: hi :-). shawarma has troubles since we disabled mp3lib ;-)
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: surprised? :-)
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: Not really (I read all the scrollback before I said hello)
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: hehe :-)
<stgraber> ivoks: You said you've tested the network-manager-vpnc patch ?
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: I've read through .diff.gz and nothing strikes me :-)
<ivoks> stgraber: patch? plugin, yes
<shawarma> Nafallo: Just a sec. Uploading it to my server.
<Nafallo> sure. thanks :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: http://warma.dk/snip.mpg 
<shawarma> Nafallo: It's only the first 17 seconds that's supposed to work. The rest doesn't for some reason (and doesn't on Windows either). You didn't break it. :-)
<shawarma> Nafallo: Or 27, maybe. Don't remember.
<Nafallo> reproducible...
<shawarma> stgraber: It works.
<Fujitsu> It seems like the audio has all been compressed into the first half-second.
<stgraber> shawarma: fine
<stgraber> about your video, I don't have any sound problem using VLC
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: libmad works though :-)
<Nafallo> *scratches head*
<shawarma> Nafallo: Try with -novideo
<Fujitsu> Ah. That more useful.
<Fujitsu> It's working fine, except for the bleeping stuff.
<Nafallo> something is seriously disturted without video :-)
<Nafallo> distorted :-9
<Fujitsu> All those `Invalid new backstep's are the problem...
<Nafallo> atleast all of us get the same stuff :-)
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: i386 to?
<Fujitsu> Yep, that's a first with this kind of issue.
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: Yeah.
<Fujitsu> I might try a SVN checkout and see if that works.
<shawarma> Fujitsu, Nafallo: I have another one that works just fine with either -nosound or -novideo.
* Nafallo tries another mpg and see if the file might be broken
<Nafallo> FFS!
<Fujitsu> ?
<Nafallo> I just tried a porno from the scene, and it's broken :-P
<Fujitsu> So, it's our mplayer.
<shawarma> OMG!!!!one!!!
<Fujitsu> shawarma: It worked in ubuntu3?
<shawarma> Yup.
<Fujitsu> But, but, but.
<shawarma> 5, even.
<Fujitsu> Can you try ubuntu4 or 5?
<Nafallo> mp3lib ;-)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Fscking hell.
<Fujitsu> Gah.
<Fujitsu> This is infuriating.
<shawarma> See http://warma.dk/offspring.mpg
<Fujitsu> It either breaks some people, or breaks others.
<shawarma> It's uploading right now, so the entire file is no there yet, but it should be enough for you to try the -novideo thing.
<Fujitsu> It works fine with the video, except for the audio being out of sync. That's the only problem.
<Fujitsu> (where out of sync is a hundred times faster or so)
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: didn't for me :-)
<shawarma> mplayer has been working excellently for me for years, actually.
<Fujitsu> shawarma: Same. I've not had issues with it before... 10 minutes aog.
<Fujitsu> *ago
<shawarma> It must be everyone else who's smoking crack.
<stgraber> I've already had this issue on Feisty but I can't remember the mplayer version :(
<shawarma> stgraber: You're not MOTU, right?
* Fujitsu grabs ubuntu5, makes one change (--enable-mad) and tries.
<Nafallo> *sigh*
<stgraber> shawarma: Indeed
<Nafallo> what shall we do?
<shawarma> stgraber: Ok. I've one comment for your debdiff:
<Fujitsu> I'll check it is actually mad doing it, then try a SVN checkout.
<shawarma> It's about the changelog. 2 seconds.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: mad works for me. disabling mp3lib makes it choose ffmpeg though...
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Nafallo> I'll bet mp3lib works for us :-)
<shawarma> stgraber: If you change it to something like http://pastebin.ca/391157 I'll upload it for you.
* jdong cues how many MOTU's joke :D
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> something is seriously wrong when I can't play my own porn...
<shawarma> Precisely.
<stgraber> shawarma: http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubuntu/nm-vpnc.diff
<shawarma> Malone bug eleventy billion in mplayer "Can't play porn!" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/omg!!!
<Nafallo> haha
<crimsun> fabbione would have your balls if that were the case
<Nafallo> crimsun: it IS the case :-P
<Fujitsu> crimsun: I remember you warning me about that before... Or was that MythTV.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: likely the latter
<jdong> shawarma: didn't someone make a pornjoke on a kaffeine bug report htis week? :D
<crimsun> this xserver-xgl diff is nas-tay
<ajmitch> of course it is
<crimsun> my eyes are bleeding, and I normally deal with alsa, which says a lot
<jdong> sorry guys :)
<jdong> I still rest that the situation can't possibly get worse.
<ajmitch> you will be
<jdong> unless the debdiff says it eats babies
<jdong> and not just the abandoned ones
<jdong> like KDE3
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: alsa!  yikes! you _are_ brave.
* jdong ducks
<Nafallo> unability to watch porn are worse than eating babies...
<Nafallo> damnit... I'm hated now, aren't I? :-P
<ajmitch> yes
<Nafallo> haha
<jdong> Nafallo: my russian underage dog-on-cat beastiality movies don't play anymore!
<Nafallo> lol
<ajmitch> crimsun: why are you diving into the xgl debdiff anyway?
<crimsun> ajmitch: pain and misery. Essentially taking a break from troubleshooting elmo's sound issue, which is also pain and misery.
<shawarma> crimsun: Oh, yes, better keep elmo happy!
<crimsun> I figure if I stare at this debdiff long enough, I'll weep and go running back to alsa.
<shawarma> crimsun: Where is it?
<shawarma> I want to feel your pain.
<crimsun> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6526783/xserver-xgl.debdiff.bz2
<crimsun> note, that's like 8MB compressed.
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: speaking of ALSA, do you know anyone who could fix a few broken drivers and port a missing one from OSS?
<crimsun> err, uncompressed
<jdong> crimsun: I bz2'ed it for a reason :D
<crimsun> Q-FUNK: sure, which broken ones and which unported one?
<crimsun> I swear elmo's hw is possessed
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: broken snd-powermac and unported snd-scx200 (Geode models prior sc5535 companiaon chip)
<crimsun> Q-FUNK: which gen ppc?
<Q-FUNK> heck, elmo himself is posessed ;)
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: imac G3
<Q-FUNK> Burgundy chip
<crimsun> hmm, I'm getting a G3 through a loan; perhaps we can go through that
<Q-FUNK> imac or some other G3 mac?
<crimsun> I'm waiting on the loaner for more details
<crimsun> sorry, don't have any additional details ATM
<shawarma> crimsun: Any hints on what the diff is supposed to do?
<Q-FUNK> of course, a re-write to fir the new snd-aop framework would probably be better (Ben and Johannes might be willing to help you with it too)
<crimsun> shawarma: bug 87687 ; essentially a newer git snapshot
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87687 in xserver-xgl "New git snapshot required for xorg 7.2/feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87687
<crimsun> shawarma: beware, that way misery crouches
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: I'll make myself a note on my TODO.  when do you expect to hear more about the loaner?
<jdong> shawarma: new upstream Xgl snapshot, compiles against Xorg 7.2, restores Xgl operation
<crimsun> Q-FUNK: this week
<jdong> shawarma: Xgl is totally broken on Feisty without it
<Q-FUNK> .oO(some nick on this channel makes me think of tasty grilled meat)
<crimsun> jdong: my two biggest issues with that debdiff so far are 1) its sheer invasiveness, 2) its clump
<crimsun> jdong: breaking the debdiff into tasty morsels would go a long way to tackling both
<jdong> crimsun: well... it's a new upstream snapshot... should I break it into its 200-some commits?
<crimsun> jdong: not quite that extreme. Smaller portions based on subsystem would fare better.
<jdong> Q-FUNK: no way you're grillin' my meat.
<jdong> crimsun: what difference does it make? it only invades on Xgl itself
<jdong> which can't possibly be in a worse shape now.
<crimsun> I see that mesa is quite a bulk. Can the source be munged to build against system mesa?
<jdong> crimsun: it's not wise (from what I gathered from SUSE camp) to build Xgl against arbitrary mesa
<jdong> crimsun: they bundle a mesa in there for a reason....
<jdong> it glitches like crazy if you build it against a mesa it don't like
<jdong> and those are near impossible to trouble shoot
<crimsun> jdong: it makes a huge difference. Currently it's 8MB uncompressed of diff. That's like throwing a cow at someone and asking him to find a sticker.
<Q-FUNK> jdong: erm.  someone else's nick, actually.  middle-eastern grilled food.
<jdong> that's..... one of the more.... interesting.... analogies I've heard....
<crimsun> hmm, ok, so the bundled mesa is a requirement?  (sigh)
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: i can't imagine who that would be..
<Q-FUNK> ;)
<shawarma> crimsun: A sticker, even?
<jdong> crimsun: the risk of breakage and nontrivial breakage at that, rises sharply when you decouple it from its mesa... :(
<Q-FUNK> shawarma: this is SO unfair.  and literally 1000 milles away from the nearest place to enjoy it.
<crimsun> shawarma: yeah, just as random, too.
<jdong> crimsun: I don't take pleasure in writing up absurdly huge debdiffs and making all your lives miserable
<shawarma> crimsun: Oh.
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: Where on earth are you?
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: Antarctica?
<shawarma> jdong: That's what they all say.
<Q-FUNK> jdong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shawarma
<shawarma> Oh, they've written an article about me? About time!
<Q-FUNK> shawarma: almost.  try Finland.
<shawarma> Q-FUNK: And the nearest shawarma/kebab place is 1000 miles away?!?
<Q-FUNK> just about yes
<jdong> "Along with Falafel, Shawarma is considered the National Food of Israel." Is this really worth saying? I don't think this needs to be said.
<jdong> _OUCH_
<jdong> burn.
<Q-FUNK> this country has fake kebab, no kafta and no tavuk.
<shawarma> jdong: Where does it say that?
<jdong> shawarma: Talk  page
<jdong> shawarma: pretty harsh if you ask me :D
<shawarma> jdong: I'm just wondering what all those capital letters were doing there..
<Q-FUNK> I really hate this german beefcake that tries to pass for kebab in most of northern and central europe.
<shawarma> jdong: Probably some German wrote it.
<jdong> shawarma: talk pages are more interesting than wikipedia articles
<jdong> shawarma: my favorite on a user's talkpage, "Stop translating articles to British English!"
<shawarma> jdong: Really? I've never really looked at them.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-03
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Howdie bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<LaserJock> anybody know off-hand a where native packages are talked about it Debian Policy or DDR?
<Daviey> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daviey> sorry
<jdong> any MC'ers online? I'm wondering what's the situation with Kmos and Launchpad?
<jdong> He recently added activity to bug 190028 and further filed duplicate bug report 197785 with non-useful information
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190028 in deluge-torrent "deluge crashed with SIGSEGV in libtorrent::piece_manager::export_piece_map()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190028
<jdong> soren: you're MC right? ^^
<nixternal> jdong: what's up?
<jdong> nixternal: I was wonder whether the MC has revised its decision about Marco Rodrigues posting to Launchpad... He has generated about 25% of my bugmail over the past two days
<nixternal> tell me, is he marking stuff as 'Fix Released' and stuff or just commenting?
<nixternal> ie. deluge
<jdong> nixternal: well.. he made a comment on a bug that he filed that it's still not fixed in Hardy, which I have absolutely no problem with, but...
<jdong> nixternal: he also for some reason filed a new bug against Deluge with the same information and marked it duplicate of his original bug
<nixternal> wth
<jdong> nixternal: and to make matters worse apport retraced his new bug which resulted in like 4 more bugmails
<nixternal> this dude is getting on my last damn nerve
<jdong> yeah, I mean... it wouldn't hurt if he thought a step ahead before clicking on buttons that generate bugmail
<nixternal> it is LaserJock's fault
<LaserJock> anybody know off-hand of a package using CDBS that has a get-orig-source ?
<jdong> lol
<LaserJock> nixternal: isn't everything?
<superm1> ipod convenience :)
<nixternal> superm1: answer LaserJock, you are the get-orig-source mastah
<nixternal> hahah told ya!
<superm1> although gmyth's is prettier
<nixternal> I was going to say, anything with 'mythbuntu' in the name :p
<nixternal> or anything touched by superm1
<superm1> yeah most of the stuff i do in cdbs has it
<LaserJock> superm1: excellent, thanks
<superm1> no prob.
<superm1> nixternal, when you had your server setup with sbuild, did you have it set so you could dput thing there and sbuild would take over
<superm1> and send you an email when done?
<LaserJock> superm1: 2nd question. How do I use it? :-)
<LaserJock> I tried make -f debian/rules get-orig-source
<superm1> LaserJock, from the root of the directory, you run debian/rules get-orig-source
<superm1> just like that
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I get: make: Nothing to be done for `get-orig-source'.
<superm1> dont use make
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> still no help
<superm1> the rule isn't working?
<superm1> or what's happening?
<LaserJock> I would think it *should* do something
<superm1> it does
<superm1> it branches bzr
<superm1> and tar's it up
<superm1> you have cdbs installed locally and bzr right?
<LaserJock> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5220/
<LaserJock> that's my debian/rules ^^
<superm1> i'd guess it can't switch to DEBIAN_DIR
<superm1> for some reason
<superm1> you sure you have that DEBIAN_DIR defined right?
<LaserJock> it's near the top of rules
<superm1> right, but where is MAKEFILE_LIST
<superm1> coming from?
<LaserJock> heck if I know
<superm1> i'd say nuke         cd ${DEBIAN_DIR}/.. && \
<superm1> if you run the rule from the root of the directory that's not necessary
<LaserJock> I'm just using the stuff from PackagingGuide/Basic#CommonMistakes
<superm1> well comment out DEBIAN_DIR and try that
<superm1> you need to debug which part of the rule is failing
<superm1> and that's the best way to start
<protonchris> LaserJock: make sure that you are using tabs under the get-orig-source rule and not spaces.
<RAOF> LaserJock: You probably want to add get-orig-source to .PHONY, too.
<RAOF> Otherwise make will think that it should generate a file called get-orig-source :)
<LaserJock> RAOF: there is no .PHONY
<jdong> whatever makes it happy (ha ha ha ok no more puns tonight)
<RAOF> There probably should be (but I don't _think_ it's mandatory)
<LaserJock> my assumption was that cdbs was doing .PHONY
<superm1> i've never had to do one for cdbs
<LaserJock> hmm, it's almost right
<LaserJock> it just dumps the .org.tar.gz one dir down
<jdong> Is there anything inherently special about jeos that I wouldn't get from, say, debootstrapping?
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> I think the major problem was just what protonchris said, I had spaces instead of tabs
<LaserJock> because I copy-n-pasted from the wiki page
<protonchris> Yeah, that got me before.
<jdong> LaserJock: you should use a real text editor such as vim, which highlights things in annoying red when it thinks it's not correct :)
<LaserJock> I usually do use vim
<LaserJock> but use nano a lot as well for small stuff
<superm1> i use geany, which puts dots where there are spaces and arrows where there are tabs
<jdong> I use emacs, which makes me wait long enough that I realize I used tabs instead of spaces
<superm1> haha
<ScottK> jdong: My experience with kmos is there's no point in just chatting about him.  I'd suggest sending mail to the MC mail list with complaints.
 * StevenK sniffs. Debian bug 469039
<ubotu> Debian bug 469039 in ftp.debian.org "RM: linda -- RoM; deprecated" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/469039
<RAOF> StevenK: Awwww!
<warp10> Good morning
<Iulian> Hey
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so, shoot him.
<Skiessi> "<intengu> any repository with apache tomcat 6 on ubuntu it is version 5"
<slytherin> Skiessi: on Ubuntu it is 5 and 5.5
<Skiessi> I know
<\sh> For me, tomcat6 with a eclipse jdt is very difficult to maintain somehow...regarding duplication of sources in ubuntu/debian
<\sh> but I'm not a java expert on this...and how we get eclipse jdt + tomcat6 in sync
<slytherin> Is anyone using ftp via nautilus here using the latest gvfs in hardy?
<Skiessi> you just have to put some ftp server as the path or is some package required?
<Skiessi> I can't connect to ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/ as anonymous
<slytherin> Skiessi: I tried that. First it asks for username/password and when I provide information it gives error - "invalid reply, try some other viewer"
<Skiessi> same
<Skiessi> I don't know about Hardy's schelude, but is there some restriction on updating packages now? There's been only a few updates lately...
<slytherin> Skiessi: Yes, we are in feature freeze now
<Skiessi> security updates can be done?
<slytherin> Skiessi: of course
<Iulian> Hello RainCT. Do you have two minutes for a /query?
<TuxCrafter> is there a way to check if there are applications installed that depend on *-dev packages
<TuxCrafter> because
<TuxCrafter> when i try to run
<TuxCrafter> sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l '*-dev' | awk '{print $2}' | sed -n '6,${p}')\
<TuxCrafter> it wil remove almost my compleet isnstallation
<slytherin> TuxCrafter: Why do you want to remove -dev packages?
<TuxCrafter> slytherin: to clean up my system and remove unwanted applications
<TuxCrafter> slytherin: i think i found the problem
<TuxCrafter> xutils
<TuxCrafter> slytherin: sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l '*-dev' | awk '{print $2}' | sed -n '6,${p}' | sed /xutils-dev/d)
<TuxCrafter> so going to reboot
<TuxCrafter> sudo apt-get remove xutils-dev
<TuxCrafter> that command removes my compleet xserver system
<RainCT> Hey Iulian. Sorry, didn't see your message... Sure :)
<TuxCrafter> xutils depends on xutils-dev
<TuxCrafter> why is tht
<TuxCrafter> that
<\sh> ScottK: when I knew which wine version will work in the future before hardy release, I would be  happy
<\sh> ScottK: but thanks for your whitelist ack :)
<ScottK> \sh: Sure.  I'm just happy to have you and YokoZar figure it out and not have to be bothered with FFe paperwork.  Maybe someone else on motu-release will agree.
<\sh> ScottK: well, the only thing I know, there is something strange happening with the compiler...as Yokozar said, his gutsy version was build with an old gcc...(wine + gcc 4.1. on hardy FTBFS as well)
<hellboy195> ScottK: and finally added a comment to LP bug? ^^
<ScottK> \sh: There's always 4.2 and 3.4 you can try.
<ScottK> hellboy195: Which bug?
<hellboy195> ScottK: PPA
<DaveMorris> how can I add my ppa repo to my pbuilder?
<ScottK> hellboy195: Ah.  Thanks.
<hellboy195> ScottK: for?
<hellboy195> DarkSun88: log in into pbuilder and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hellboy195> hoi DarkSun88
<ScottK> hellboy195: I thought you were saying you'd commented on the PPA bug.
<DarkSun89> Hi hellboy195
<hellboy195> DarkSun88: would you mind looking at something. just a sec
<\sh> ScottK: 3.4 is another shot...but 4.2.3 doesn't work...(rebuild it today)
<DarkSun89> hellboy195: Not now. Sorry.
<\sh> that reminds me to file a FFe for claws-mail
<hellboy195> ScottK: no ^^ but yesterday you were keen to add a comment. a *bad* comment
<\sh> which I forgot over the weekend :(
<ScottK> hellboy195: Right.  I managed to avoid the temptation IIRC.
<hellboy195> ScottK: good boy :)
<ScottK> \sh: If 3.3.1 is just bug fixes, no FFe needed.
<\sh> ScottK: new features added...(at least some small ones)
<ScottK> K
<\sh> ScottK: I'll have to follow up still on the extra-plugins...
<ScottK> OK.
<DaveMorris> hmm I log, add the repo but it doesn't get saved
 * ScottK hands DaveMorris --save-after-login
<DaveMorris> it might also be getting over ridden I think since I use DIST=blah
<DaveMorris> but that did it, thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<\sh> ScottK: gcc 3.4 ftbfs too :)
<ScottK> Yum
<ScottK> gcc-snapshot?
<\sh> ScottK: you gcc 4.3? this will be worse
<\sh> ScottK: actually it needs to be compiled with our official toolchain of hardy...
<ScottK> \sh: Was kidding.  I agree with you.
<emgent> heya
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<emgent> hi people :P
<bddebian> Hi emgent
<\sh> ok..send a google adsense violation notice hopefully he will be stopped in the near future (it's the linuxindex issue)
<\sh> another two bugs fixed in lighty
<emgent> \sh, ARGH
<emgent> hard work in lighty ehehe
<\sh> emgent: naaa..no security stuff
<emgent> oh lol :P
<\sh> emgent: 1. index.html now points to launchpad and ubuntu (lp: #115565) and lighty had a problem with pdf files...where you have to add a accept ranges parameter...(http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/ticket/541 and patch: http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/changeset/2090)
<\sh> oh well...
<emgent> argh
<\sh> s/who/which/ in changelog
<\sh> damn non native speakers like me ,)
<emgent> me too :P
<emgent> i talk Engrish!
<\sh> emgent: thx to my buddy here at work who pointed me to this problem :)
<emgent> s/talk/speak/
<\sh> emgent: here it's Denglan ;)
<emgent> :)
<hellboy195> pochu: thx for looking at my stuff and sorry for the incorrect changelog entry
<\sh> now THIS FCKS ME UP
<\sh> the problem is really running wine from sourcedir works...running from another directory doesn't work
<\sh> oh much better
<\sh> source compiling wine on my amd64 works...but not via sbuild/buildd
<\sh> well...working on it tomorrow somehow
 * \sh goes for dinner
<hellboy195> The binary for a game should go to /usr/games and not to /usr/bin right?
<RainCT> hellboy195: yes
<hellboy195> RainCT: k, thx :)
<zul> siretart: ping
<siretart> zul: hi! (need to leave in ~5mins, though)
<zul> siretart: hey you are the maintainer for boxbackup in debian but it depends on libddb4.3 and we want to move it to libdb4.6 is that ok with you?
<zul> it builds with ok
<siretart> zul: there is even a bugreport in debian open about this.
<zul> ah didnt think to look
<siretart> zul: fixed in experimental
<siretart> zul: but the changes are too big there, and I for this bug, just flipping the build depends was the right thing to do
<siretart> so yes, go ahead!
<zul> ok ill upload what I have here
<siretart> thanks!
<james_w> hi siretart. I hope all is well with you.
<siretart> hey james_w! thanks for asking! how are you?
<james_w> siretart: great thanks. It's the bzr sprint this week, shame you can't be there.
<siretart> james_w: yes, I'd love to
<siretart> damn, gotta leave. perhaps I can catch you later here?
<james_w> are you busy with work currently?
<james_w> siretart: I'll be here for a while.
<siretart> ok, I'll try to be back after dinner
<siretart> cu later!
<james_w> siretart: bye
<RadlyEel> Anyone here who can answer a newbie developer question?
<broonie> RadlyEel: just ask, if someone can answer they probably will.
<RainCT> RadlyEel: if it's a packaging question, just ask; else, you're on the wrong channel
<RadlyEel> The PackagingGuide *seems* to have an error in it, but I can't be sure since it's my first time through.
<jdong> what is it?
<RadlyEel> In the esample  changelog, the command is "ls ../../ubuntu/hello-debhelper-2.1.1/debian/changelog"
<RainCT> RadlyEel: URL please?
<RadlyEel> I'd feel a LOT better if the hello-debhelper-2.1.1 node was hello-debhelper-2.2 instead.
<RadlyEel> Navigating to it now.  Just a sec.
<RadlyEel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<RadlyEel> Look  for the line that says "Now look at the changlog..."
<RainCT> RadlyEel: it says "less", not "ls" :)
<RadlyEel> Right.  Sorrry.  I was using ls to see why less couldn't read the file.
<RainCT> ah
<RainCT> RadlyEel: in which directory are you?
<jdong> I don't understand why it should be -2.2?
<jdong> maybe I'm not looking at the right section
<RadlyEel> hello-debhelper-2.1.1/debian
<jdong> I see downloading and debianizing version 2.1.1. ,no reference to 2.2
<RadlyEel> Let me find the sequence that got me here.   Just a sec
<RadlyEel> There are two commands: "cd hello-debhelper-2.1.1", followed by "dh_make -e ..."  That leaves you in the hello-debhelper-2.1.1 directory
<RainCT> RadlyEel: there is a "cd debian" somewhat more above
<RadlyEel> The version downloaded at the top (apt-get source hello-debhelper) is hello-debhelper-2.2
 * jdong looks at madison
<jdong> yeah since Feisty we are at 2.2
<RadlyEel> So maybe the guide is just a tad behind?  I can handle that; I just need to know for sure that's the problem.
<jdong> right, it looks like the guide is a bit out of date with regards to the version of hello
<RadlyEel> K.  Thanks.  That's perfect.  I can make some progress now.  :)
<emgent> heya people
<Amaranth> jdong: Who would have expected the version to ever increase?
<jdong> Amaranth: lol
<RadlyEel> That's the value we newbies bring. :))
<RadlyEel> And now I know how to get help when I need it.  I'll probably be back.  Thanks again.
<jdong> RadlyEel: if you'd like to update the guide to match your experience, it's a wiki :)
<RadlyEel> I might as well get registered and actually make a contribution. :)
<cbx33> hey hey all
<cbx33> who is handling GSoC this time round?
<zul> have you checked on #ubuntu-devel?
<cbx33> no
<emgent> night people
<jdong>     Present rate       : 11579 mW
<jdong>     Remaining capacity : 29230 mWh, 57.48%, 02:31:27
<jdong> whoo!
<jdong> thanks hardy devs :)
<cbx33> jdong: what's that for?
<jdong> cbx33: macbook core 2 duo
<cbx33> coool
<jdong> yeah, quite impressive
 * cbx33 is playing with cacti
<jdong> with very minimal tweaking on my part
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> wish i had a fairly decent laptop
<jdong> the Gutsy feigure was 13-15W
<jdong> and of course, compiz is running
<Amaranth> jdong: which, iirc, uses like 0.1W extra
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> nice
<jdong> Amaranth: on Intel? surely vblank firing off costs more than that
<cbx33> this laptop is crawling
<cbx33> but I'm slowly making it better
<Amaranth> although you do get 60 wakeups a second because of it thanks to no dynamic vblank interrupts
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> so your cpu can't sleep as long
<jdong> atheros wifi is my biggest offender though
<cbx33> :(
<Amaranth> jdong: also apparently the x server sits in a spinloop waiting for the GPU to finish when it sends it a command
<jdong> Amaranth: lovely
<Amaranth> which would be why those X perf tester things melt your GPU and CPU
<MTecknology> how can I create my very own repository full of pretty packages? and how do I create the packages from the source to add into it?
<murlidhar> http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<murlidhar> this might help you
<bmhm> thanks for the mail, scottK (scottk2?). I will take a look at dasher's language bug now.
<broonie> Does Zhengpen Hou IRC?
<broonie> freeflying: Ping?
<alex-weej> does anyone know how to downgrade packages from some third party PPA to distro versions?
<alex-weej> other than going through each one and choosing "Force version" in synaptic
<jcastro> apt-get install firefox/hardy
<jdong> alex-weej: apt-get install pkgname=ubuntu_version or pkgname/hardy (assuming the PPA has been removed for the latter)
<jcastro> or whatever the package is
<jdong> alex-weej: though synaptic's "local/obsolete" view is very handy for this
<alex-weej> hm, i guess that could work if i do it all at once
<alex-weej> i tried it last night and ended up breaking my networking
<alex-weej> but i think it was because my configuration wasn't downgraded
<jdong> cat list_of_packages | xargs -i apt-get install {}/hardy
<jdong> alex-weej: and I don't know of a single packager who writes or checks their scripts for downgradability, so packages with heavy postinst/prerm activity are more likely to nuke themselves on downgrade
<alex-weej> but there's surely some way i can force a package to reinstall its configuration files too?
<alex-weej> i don't mind having to set it up again as long as it actually works. i think the problem i had was dbus policy.
<broonie> most robust is probably to purge the currently installed package then install again
<alex-weej> can i do that without uninstalling all the dependants?
<broonie> dpkg --force is probably your friend :(
<alex-weej> haha, probably
<blueyed> Should Firefox plugins get installed into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, or even /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins ?
<blueyed> asac: ^ you might know about it :)
<RainCT> blueyed: iirc for Firefox 3.0: usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/
<RainCT> blueyed: and usr/lib/firefox/extensions/ for 2.0
<RainCT> blueyed: the package should have it's own directory in /usr/share, and then the necessary files should be linked into those extension directories
<alex-weej> thanks
<blueyed> RainCT: the directories appear to be correct according to what /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk says (from mozilla-devscripts), but links are not used really. E.g. ubufox even installs the same files into both directories..
<RainCT> blueyed: well, that's what asac told me to do, and what I've seen in other extensions
<asac> blueyed: if plugin is compatible with ffox 2 + 3  you use firefox + firefox-addons + iceweasel for now ... if just ffox 3, use firefox-addons only
<asac> blueyed: and like RainCT said, create links and install your extension to /usr/share or /usr/lib
<asac> blueyed: and consider to create an upstream branch and a packaging branch in firefox-extensions LP project :)
<asac> blueyed: http://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<blueyed> asac: thanks for explaining. Is there a wiki page with this info by any chance?
<hellboy195> asac: already had time to look at nspluginwrapper?
<blueyed> asac: I was looking into bug 179588 - and would only change/extend the link creation there..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179588 in swfdec-mozilla "swfdec-mozilla not working in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179588
<Laney> Is there a known problem with some packages 404ing on some mirrors?
<mathiaz> zul: I'm reviewing your samba merge diff. It seems that you've just listed the patches that have been dropped in the changelog entry.
<RainCT> good night
<james_w> Laney: you may need an apt-get update if you haven't for a while.
<Laney> james_w: Thanks
<Laney> Can anyone explain why cc would be called with different arguments depending on whether I'm building with debuild or pbuilder - http://dpaste.com/37835/
<azeem> Laney: do you have CFLAGS set in the environment or something?
<Laney> azeem: No
<RAOF> Laney: Because you haven't got the dbus & hal development libraries specified as build-dependencies, so pkg-config (and hense make) can't find the necessary CFLAGS
<azeem> hrm, no idea then
<azeem> shouldn't HAL error out during configure then?
<Laney> RAOF: They are.
<RAOF> Is there a configure step?
<Laney> nope
<RAOF> Laney: In that case, post full logs.  There's insufficient context there to help you.
<RAOF> Laney: Is pkgconfig a listed build-dep?
<Laney> RAOF: No.
<Laney> What would you like logs of? debuild or pbuilder?
<RAOF> That would be at least one of the problems, then.
<RAOF> Try it with a build-depend on pkgconfig (or whatever that package is called) first.
<james_w> Laney: do you have different versions of dpkg-dev inside and outside pbuilder?
<Laney> james_w: No, they're the same
<RadlyEel> I've worked my way through PackagingGuide/Complete to the "Building the Package" point, and have run into a sticky wicket.  The output of "debuild" tells me i "do not appear to have all build dependencies properly met", and recommends running /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends", but that also does not exist, and apt-get can't find it to install.
<RAOF> RadlyEel: That binary is a part of the pbuilder package.  You may be interested in the "apt-file" package, which would allow you to run "apt-file search pbuilder-satisfydepends", and recieve a list of all packages which contain a file matching that name.
<mok0> RadlyEel: another way is to manually install the packages listed in Build-Depends:
<RAOF> That also works :)
<Laney> RAOF: Build-depending on pkg-config doesn't seem to have made a difference :(
<RadlyEel> RAOF's looks like a slightly more global solution.  Is it?
<RAOF> Laney: Curses.  Therefore, we'll need full logs.  pbuilder first, since that's the failing one.
<Laney> RAOF: http://dpaste.com/37842/
<mok0> RadlyEel: yes, you want to install pbuilder
<Laney> I see "dpkg-buildpackage: set CFLAGS to default value: -g -O2"
<RAOF> Laney: Awwwm.  Can you pastebin the makefile?
<RadlyEel> mok_0: pbuilder is already up to date.
<james_w> RadlyEel: weird. Do you have anythin in /usr/lib/pbuilder?
<Laney> RAOF: http://dpaste.com/37843/
<RadlyEel> Quite a few scripts.
<james_w> CFLAGS ?= -O2 -g -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 `pkg-config --cflags glib-2.0` -Wall
<james_w> so the pkg-config stuff won't be set if dpkg-buildpackage sets CFLAGS. Laney, does dpkg-buildpackage do that outside pbuilder?
<RadlyEel> And pbuilder-satisfydepends is one of them.
<Laney> james_w: No, I just looked for that and can't see it. Why would it be different?
<james_w> Laney: that's why I asked about the versions, that's the only reason I know that it would be different at the moment.
<james_w> There may be more, for instance environment variable.
<james_w> RadlyEel: and you can't run /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends?
<RadlyEel> Gag.  I left out part of the path to it on the command line.  My bad.
<james_w> RadlyEel: oops
<Laney> The plot thickens. So if I run dpkg-buildpackage directly I get the error (and CFLAGS is set)
<RAOF> Laney: That makefile, if not broken, then seriously strange.
<RAOF> Like that sentence.  Verbs are for wooses.
<Laney> RAOF: Haha, I agree. But I'm not even doing the first Ubuntu revision here - these problems are preexisting.
<Laney> I submitted a 3 line patch to the preinst and the reviewer flagged up the build problem :(
<RAOF> Laney: So it's been *built* in Ubunty before?
<Laney> RAOF: Apparently.
<RAOF> Right.  We're probably now setting CFLAGS to do fun things.
<RAOF> Laney: Time to patch the makefile!
<Laney> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/ppm/+builds
<Laney> RAOF: Woohoo!
<james_w> There's been loads of uploads to fix issues like this, due to the change to dpkg-dev to set CFLAGS
 * RAOF starts to wonder why his .evolution directory is 2.2GB
<james_w> Laney: one solution is to pull the pkg-config stuff out of CFLAGS in the Makefile to its own variable, so that it isn't stomped on, but you can still change -O etc.
<james_w> That may well be accepted upstream.
<RAOF> Another solution would be to simply append the pkgconfig stuff onto CFLAGS.  But pulling it into a separate variable is possibly cleaner.
<Laney> james_w, RAOF: I'm a little over my head here. So would I declare a new variable in the Makefile to be `pkg-config ...` and then put this after ${MAKE}?
<james_w> Laney: yeah, that's the idea.
<RAOF> Laney: The easiest thing would probably be to remove the pkgconfig thing from their initial CFLAGS ?= bit, and add a "CFLAGS := $(CFLAGS) <pkgconfig bit>" after it.
<Laney> RAOF: Right. I'll give it a go.
<Laney> Wish me luck!
<james_w> RAOF: do you not mean CFLAGS += after?
<RAOF> james_w: That'd be an automakeism, right?  Standard make doesn't actually support += ?
<james_w> RAOF: no, I looked it up -> http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Appending
<RAOF> james_w, Laney: Even better.  Do += :)
<RadlyEel> I got the following error on debuild: "dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - hello and hello-debhelper", which I fixed by editing the Source: line in the "control" file to make it say "hello-debhelper" instead of "hello".  I've been fixing up the Wiki to show corrections, but I'm not sure this is the best solution to this problem.
<james_w> RadlyEel: that sounds right. Were there two lines?
<james_w> RadlyEel: otherwise it is the package in $(head -n 1 debian/changelog) that must be the same
<RadlyEel> No, just the one loine
<RadlyEel> line
<Laney> RAOF: Gah. It's literally appending `pkg...`
 * Laney head in hands
<james_w> rubbish.
<james_w> the other option is to unset CFLAGS.
<Laney> Mmm
<Laney> Why wouldn't it expand in +=?
<RAOF> Laney: += $(shell pkg-config foo) ?
 * Laney is so close!
<Laney> I take it back
<ScottK> Laney: No need to take it back.  Just pick a different definition of "so".
<Laney> Grr. I'll come back to it tomorrow.
<Laney> Night all
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-04
<Zelut> persia: ping
<james_w> Laney: night. Good luck tomorrow.
<Fujitsu> doko: Do we want to try to finish as much of the gfortran transition as possible for Hardy, or just get things installable as much as possible?
<LaserJock> holy toledo Debian can be fast. avogadro just made it through NEW in 32 min. :-)
<zul> evening
<bddebian> Heya gang
<cody-somerville> Heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi cody-somerville
<LaserJock> hola Barry
<RAOF> Aloha bddebian, LaserJock.
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock, RAOF
<cody-somerville> I got an error when creating a pbuilder chroot in Hardy.
<cody-somerville> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58321/
<mathiaz> cody-somerville: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyring/+bug/198110
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198110 in ubuntu-keyring "ubuntu-keyring doesn't install" [High,Triaged]
<cody-somerville> There seems to be a lot of packages recently that seem broken because of a missing directory
<blueyed> cody-somerville: workaround: "pbuilder login --save-after-login", then create the directory manually and exit.
<cody-somerville> blueyed, How can I login if I haven't created it yet? :P
<blueyed> cody-somerville: sure, sorry.. I just had this during "pbuilder update", so.. but maybe "--bindmounts" can help you?
<cody-somerville> PolicyKit, hal, and now ubuntu-keyring have broke recently because of a missing directory under /var
<Zelut> RAOF: ping
<RAOF> Zelut: Contextless pong!
 * Zelut loves the contextless pong.
<Zelut> RAOF: I've got a merge update that needs some quick attention if you have a minute.
<RAOF> Possibly?
<Zelut> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/193715
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193715 in beagle "Merge beagle 0.3.3-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdong> you can hear the fight or flight process:
<jdong> 21:41 < RAOF> Possibly?
<Zelut> I'd be cautious of volunteering blindly as well.
<jdong> as we'd all :)
<Zelut> someone on my loco does a lot of work with beagle and i promised him I'd try to forward his merge request.
<RAOF> It seems to be in the u-u-s queue.  It looks ok, from a cursory glance.
<gmatht> Atl2source won't build on Hardy (bug 190342). This is fixed upstream. Perhaps someone should repackage it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190342 in atl2 "atl2-source to old for 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190342
<somerville32> gmatht, file a bug? :)
<gmatht> The bug hasn't been triaged in the last month.
<gmatht> Presumably the maintainer of atl2source is on holiday.
<gmatht> Simply removing atl2-source from Hardy would reduce confusion.
<somerville32> gmatht, what is the bug number?
<asantoni> I've got a question for a MOTU, or anyone knowledgeable
<asantoni> One of my users reported a bug in a package, as well as the fix (the bug is present in gutsy and hardy)
<asantoni> actually nm
<somerville32> okay.
<jdong> well that was anticlimactic
<gmatht> bug 190342 : https://launchpad.net/bugs/190342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190342 in atl2 "atl2-source to old for 2.6.24" [Undecided,New]
<gmatht> didn't ubotu tell you the url?
<somerville32> Okay, I'll request a sync with debian since they fix it
<RAOF> Can someone recommend a not crap IMAP mail client for Gnome?
<StevenK> telnet
 * StevenK hides
<jdong> RAOF: Evolution oh wait you said not.
<jdong> RAOF: I use mutt because I've not found a single GUI client I'm satisfied with
<RAOF> Right.  Thunderbird loses.
<jdong> yeah thunderbird was better than Evo but still not great
<jdong> I thought KMail was decent back when I used it though
 * StevenK is happy-ish with Thunderbird
<RAOF> "I can't login because you've selected secure login and the server doesn't support it.  Please turn off secure login, and try again".
<StevenK> RAOF: Is that with Thunderbird?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It's a stupid message.
<StevenK> TLS or something different?
<RAOF> SSL, I think.
<RAOF> I don't really care whether the server (gmail) supports secure login or not - Thunderbird should do something smarter than that message.
<StevenK> I can talk to an SSL server with Thunderbird
<jdong> gmail runs TLS
<RAOF> And SSL, apparently.
<superm1> RAOF, i use gmail + thunderbird imap fine
<RAOF> superm1: Yeah, you just need to uncheck the "use secure connection" button.
<RAOF> The actual point I was trying to convey was "why don't you just try _without_ that option, and give me a warning"?
<somerville32> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<StevenK> File a bug? :-)
<somerville32> RAOF, It should ask the user to first
<RAOF> somerville32: Certainly, give a warning.
<RAOF> Actually, better still: pop up "you've selected secure connection, but the server you're using doesn't support it. [Disable secure connection] [Cancel]"
<somerville32> imap is so slow :(
<StevenK> [Disable this time] [Disable in settings] [Cancel] ?
<RAOF> Better still.
<StevenK> somerville32: Oh, bullcrap. Try POP3 over a CDMA service.
<somerville32> hehe
<superm1> RAOF, yeah that would be sensible though :)
<somerville32> Everytime I've tried using a mail client over gmail's web interface, I switch back
 * somerville32 is actually setting up evolution as we speak to give it a try
 * StevenK doesn't have a gmail account.
 * StevenK doesn't really have any burning desire to get one
<RAOF> The web interface for gmail is very nearly great.
<RAOF> I just _hate_ the things it gets wrong.
<somerville32> mm
<superm1> the nice thing about it is server side filtering
<RAOF> Which I still get when accessing it over IMAP.
<superm1> just takes ages to get good filters
<superm1> exactly :)
<RAOF> Even if they have a dog-slow imap
<somerville32> It doesn't help I have a few hundred thousand e-mails
 * RAOF has only 30K
<RAOF> I'm surprised, actually.
<somerville32> RAOF, that you have that many or that few?
 * StevenK is counting
<RAOF> That I have so few.
<StevenK> A shade over 180,000
<somerville32> RAOF, Clearly you're not subscribed to enough mailing lists.
<somerville32> The next time you complain about mail volume, I'll remember this.
<RAOF> I don't think you've ever heard me complain about mail volume :P
<somerville32> ;]
<RAOF> Sorry, closer to 100K.
<RAOF> Gmail seems to miscount.
<StevenK> Heh, much easy doing it this way:
<StevenK> % ssh enervated 'find Maildir -type f | wc -l'
<StevenK> :-P
<RAOF> But that doesn't allow you to have customised adds displayed in the margin of your email.
<StevenK> I don't wants adds or ads in the margin of my e-mail.
<RAOF> StevenK: More XP!
<freeflying> broonie: pong
<StevenK> RAOF: WoW taught me adds are bad, anyway :-P
<superm1> RAOF, gmail counts threads
 * somerville32 wonders why evolution thinks that some of his mail from gmail is from the year 2030
<superm1> not "emails"
<RAOF> superm1: Of course, that's right.
<ScottK> somerville32: It's telling you you should be using Kmail.
<somerville32> hehe
 * RAOF installs KMail to give it a try.
<somerville32> Having an offline client does make it to easier to browse your e-mails
<ScottK> RAOF: If you want a full PIM (with caldenaring and all) install Kontact
<somerville32> don't have to pan through groups of one hundred
<somerville32> How do I get evolution to import my contacts from gmail?
<somerville32> or does imap not support that?
<RAOF> So, thunderbird seems substantially faster than evolution (possibly because it doesn't yet have >100K messages in its database yet), but is ugly(er).
<RAOF> IMAP probably does, gmail probably doesn't.
<Flannel> IMAP just does mail.
<Flannel> There are some contact-over-imap sorts of things (Kolab, for instance)
<Flannel> There's also calendar-over-imap sort of thing, which... I can't remember if Kolab does it, or if ts called something else.
<superm1> but there is the google calendar provider for gmail
<RAOF> Shouldn't a kontact crash pop up apport?
<ScottK> No.  KDE has it's own crash system that's not compatible or something like that.
<RAOF> That must make kubuntu bugs substantially harder to deal with.
<ScottK> Dunno.  The one bug I'm experiencing right now that apport triggers on apport crashes on too, so it's not really a lot of help for me right now.
<ScottK> jdong: FYI, soyuz has now grown the additional concern that main backports can't build-dep on stuff that was in universe for that release (target release, not the source).
<Fujitsu> ScottK: It has always had that.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: It was just automatically throwing such builds out of depwait every publisher cycle, until I filed a bug about it.
<Fujitsu> The depwait giver-back didn't know about ogre-model.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Then how did Postfix 2.4.5 get into Dapper-Backports?
<Fujitsu> ScottK: I know a lot of builds were eternally stuck in a depwait, pending, rinse, repeat loop for that reason, so I don't see how.
 * Fujitsu looks.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Looks like ogre-model sucked back then. THe build log says it was overriding for main, but shows it looking for main, restricted and univeres...
<Fujitsu> Or somebody broke a backports special case.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I'd argue for the latter.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Segregating backports into two separate unsupported sections makes no sense at all.
<Fujitsu> But then why wasn't multiverse included as well?
<ScottK> That could cause legal problems.  Different deal.
<Fujitsu> True, but then so could restricted.
<ScottK> Not really.  Restricted is so small and carefully controlled.
<ScottK> In theory it could, but not in practice.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: From my perspective this sounds just like security uploads disappearing from -changes because it was a bug that they were ever there at all.
 * ScottK ponders replying to the bitorrent thread on devel-discuss saying, "It's mono - reason enough to avoid it right there".
<Fujitsu> ScottK: BBCode is also used in the email. I think that invalidates it.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I need a little more context for that.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: The author of the original email uses [b]...[/b]
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.  Agreed.
<Fujitsu> Right. How the heck does bug #125103 affect Baltix!?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
<Fujitsu> It's bad enough getting `Also affects: baltix' emails on Ubuntu bugs.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: All bugs affect baltix
<ScottK> You should file a bug about that.
 * ScottK doens't like it either.
<Fujitsu> It's not a bug.
<Fujitsu> It's just someone adding inappropriate bug tasks.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: From my perspective it is.
<ScottK> Even if it really is a bug in baltix, I still don't want the mail.
<Fujitsu> It can't know what you're interested in.
<ScottK> It can.
<ScottK> It doesn't, but it can.
<Fujitsu> I guess.
<ScottK> For example, if a bug affect multiple packages and I'm a bug contact on one package, don't send me the mails that are clearly about the other package.
<ScottK> These mass transition bugs just kill me.
 * ScottK really needs to get to bed.
<Fujitsu> On one hand I find them annoying, but I find some of the useful. Just not the baltix ones.
<Fujitsu> Night.
<ScottK> As I said on the other channel, I'm trying not to think of this kind of thing as Launchpad annoyances, but as incentive to work on NM.
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<ScottK> Good night.
<Fujitsu> I'm aware.
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> It seems to be a given that LP is wonderful and so by definition opinions to the contrary can be ignored.
<ScottK> I was told (I think over the weekend) if I needed to give up my opinion that the pre-beta U/I was better than the current one if I wanted anyone to pay attention to my concerns.
 * StevenK looks at RAOF. How do I translate a Gxx into a NVyy? :-)
<RAOF> StevenK: Via a magic lookup table.
<StevenK> RAOF: I figured that, but where is the magic table?
<RAOF> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames
<RAOF> I was just looking for it :/
<RAOF> Although that's not authorititive, it turns out.
<RAOF> Hm.  The Geforce 7s are also nv4x (for example, my 7600go is an nv4B)
<StevenK> lspci reports my card as G71
<RAOF> The nouveau DRI module and DDX driver will spit out the core name in dmesg & xorg.0.log respectively.
<RAOF> This is unlikely to be terribly useful for you, though, and I don't know of any other lookup table.
<siretart> could someone please do a testbuild on hardy for me? see #198118 for details
<siretart> bug #198118
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198118 in nxtvepg "nxtvepg won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198118
<mok0> siretart: the sid version?
<mok0> 2.7.6-1?
<siretart> 2.7.6-2
<siretart> is uptodate in sid
<mok0> siretart: building...
<mok0> done. Looking at lintian report
<siretart> ok, please request a sync then. thanks!
<mok0> Ah. hyphen-used-as-minus errors...
<mok0> siretart: but it builds
<siretart> mok0: would you please attach the buildlog to the bug?
<mok0> siretart: sure
<mok0> siretart: if I can figure out where cowbuilder put it...
<slytherin> hi all, some of the activity packages related to sugar are not installable since python-abiword does not exist. What is the solution?
<slytherin> Second question. gnash plugin is not working (not detected by FF) in hardy. Is anyone else facing the problem?
<siretart> slytherin: did you check https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bugs?
<\sh> slytherin: already installed flashplugin-nonfree? if so, change the /etc/alternatives link to the flashplugin
<Iulian> Hi
<slytherin> \sh: No. I don't have nonfree installed. Also it looks like the name of the alternative may be causing problem. for gnash it is firefox-flashplugin (missing .so)
<slytherin> siretart: Yes I did that. Didn't found any bug so wanted to confirm if I am the only one facing problem
<\sh> slytherin: I had a similiar problem with it during the last days...just ask asac about it...
<slytherin> \sh: Found the problem
<slytherin> \sh: There is no link in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins to /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin. Not sure if this is gnash specific
<RainCT> heya
<\sh> slytherin: could be a bug in the packaging
<slytherin> \sh: Looks like it is problem with gnash
<Iulian> RainCT: Hey
<soren> StevenK: Any particular reason why virtualbox-ose-modules uses a meta package rather than a virtual one?
<StevenK> soren: Don't care, it wasn't me.
<soren> StevenK: Oh, ok.
<rulus> There is a new version of 'gnuvd' in Debian unstable, and it should go into Hardy too, because the current version just doesn't work (bug #180383). Should I follow the sync request process as described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180383 in gnuvd "Van Dale website code changed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180383
<slytherin> rulus: First make sure the version in Debian works in Ubuntu. And you will probably need FFE
<rulus> slytherin: I'll check that first, but it should work. So I follow the SyncRequestProcess and the FreezeExceptionProcess?
<slytherin> rulus: yes. a bug with subject - [FFE] Please sync <package> <version> from Debian <unstable>
<rulus> slytherin: ok, thanks, I'll do that later today; must go now :)
<ScottK> rulus: If it's a bugfix only sync then all you need to do from an FFe perspective is add the new upstream changelog entries to the bug.  If it's got new features, it needs an FFe.
<\sh> THX for the permanent FFe for wine :)
<ScottK> \sh: You're welcome.  Now make it work... ;-)
<\sh> ScottK: I'm on it :)
<\sh> ScottK: wine is working on my box...compiled manually ;)
<ScottK> Sounds like progress.
<\sh> ScottK: well no...somehow the package gives us broken binaries :( I need to find out what's the cause for it
<zul> because it starts with win? ;)
<ScottK> Yeah well ...
<ScottK> My personal pain is an RC release from clamav of a new major version.  I haven't dared to look and see if it needs a library transition or not.
<\sh> if you want to know on what we are working: http://www.netviewer.tv/ live from cebit 2008, hannover germany..
<\sh> sadly only in german :(
<\sh> ScottK: ok...the only thing which is not done during manually build is dh_strip...removing this call from debian/rules and prove my guess
<Hobbsee> debian bug #402549
<ubotu> Debian bug 402549 in totem "why not totem-gstreamer and totem-xine installed at the same time?" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/402549
<jdstrand> emgent: re: 197077 feisty debdiff-- there is a lot of autoconf changes that should not be there
<jdstrand> emgent: hi btw
<jdstrand> emgent: don't bother fixing it-- as mentioned yesterday, I was already working on this and have my own changesets
<jdstrand> emgent: this is just for future reference :)
<Amaranth> i forget, what is the 1: part called in a version?
<Amaranth> like 1:0.5.4-0ubuntu1
<broonie> epoch
<Amaranth> right
<bddebian> Heya gang
<jdong> schierbeck: are you serious? I thought we "fixed" that a year ago
<jdong> err... ScottK rather
<ScottK> jdong: It's been 'fixed' again.
<ScottK> jdong: See postfix 2.5.1 in depwait for Edgy and Dapper.
<ScottK> jdong: Even after slangasek tried republishing the backports in Universe.
<jdong> ScottK: go launchpad.
<ScottK> jdong: Yeah.  I've made it a policy not to deal with filing LP bugs any more.  It's not good for my blood pressure.  All yours.
<\sh> ScottK: bad luck...dh_strip is not the bugger
<ScottK> You needed something to do with your free time anyway, right? ;-)
<\sh> ScottK: I don't have free time ;)#
<\sh> anymore ;)
<ScottK> Right.  Of course.  You're married.
<\sh> ScottK: well, not officially, but it's like I am ;)
<rulus> Hey, I filed a new sync request (bug #198424). Is it ok to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198424 in ubuntu "Please sync gnuvd 1.0.5-1 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198424
<RainCT> rulus: you'll need a FFe for it
<RainCT> (unless 1.0.5 is a bugfix only release)
<rulus> it is bugfix only
<RainCT> rulus: ok, can you prepare a merge then, fixing the problem you mention?
<rulus> I'll try, /me must read the merge documentation first :)
<RainCT> rulus: just take the source from Debian and the changelog from Ubuntu, add the new changelog entries from Debian to Ubuntu's changelog and then replace Debian's with this one (to keep entries from Ubuntu) and then just do whatever changes you want (and add a new changelog entry explaining them)
<RainCT> rulus: (and change the Maintainer field)
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> where can I find an HowTo for likewise and how to setup with an AD?
<RainCT> Hi jono, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey RainCT
<rulus> RainCT: thanks, I'll give it a shot :)
<slangasek> ScottK: it may be that giving postfix back on the buildds now would be enough to get it to take
<rulus> RainCT: done, now what to do?
<RainCT> rulus: I'm not sure what the prefered format is (uploading the .diff.gz or what), but if you create a debdiff against the version in Debian I'll look at it :)
<ScottK> slangasek: Is that something you can do or do I need to hunt someone down to try it?
<HighNo> hi guys - if  I convert a bug to a sync request what should I put the asignee and status to?
<RainCT> HighNo: assigne nobody, status new
<rulus> RainCT: sure, debdiff it is, I'll let you know when I managed to create one ;)
<RainCT> okay+
<RainCT> s/+//
<slangasek> ScottK: someone with a buildd had needs to do it - you could try lamont :)
<slangasek> s/had/hat/
<geser> slangasek: didn't lamont quit lp-buildd-admins?
<HighNo> whoever wears buildd hads :-)
<ScottK> geser: Sort of.  He did but he still has rights for someother reason.
<geser> ScottK: he's a member of the duck
<rulus> RainCT: http://zeus.ugent.be/~rulus/debdiff
<RainCT> rulus: You've to list the most relevant upstream changes in debian/changelog (freeze policy)
<RainCT> rulus: and please explain why the recode dependency can be removed
<rulus> RainCT: ok, will do :)
<RainCT> if there's any bzr-buildpackage user around, any idea why it doesn't uncompress upstream's tarball here (does it need to get an option or something in order to do this)?
<rulus> RainCT: http://zeus.ugent.be/~rulus/debdiff2 :)
<HighNo> RainCT: I have updated the patch for #197358 - I hope this one is ok. Should I change anything else on that bug like asignee...?
<RainCT> HighNo: "malformed patch"
<RainCT> edited it manually? :P
<james_w> RainCT: hi, it's your lucky day :)
<RainCT> james_w: :)
<james_w> RainCT: when are you expecting it to uncompress?
<RainCT> james_w: I've a directory (where the .bzr directory is) which just contains a debian/ directory, and in its parent directory I have the .orig.tar.gz inside tarballs/, and when I run "bzr-buildpackage" it copies the .orig.tar.gz inside the build directory and the debian/ directory too (inside a packagename-version dir), but it doesn't uncompress the tarball and debian/rules fails then because it doesn't find the files
<james_w> RainCT: that is odd. It should uncompress, and then copy debian/ in.
<james_w> RainCT: is this a public branch?
<RainCT> james_w: yes, ~ubuntu-dev/screen-ruler/debian
<james_w> RainCT: ah, add --merge
<RainCT> james_w: works now, thanks :)
<ScottK> \sh_away: Would you please look at the wine related debdiff in Bug #151982 and tell if you think we should do that?  I'm preparing a kdeguidance upload over the next few days.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151982 in kde-guidance "Wineconfig doesn't detect Wine" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151982
<james_w> RainCT: please run "mkdir .bzr-builddeb; echo -e '[BUILDDEB]\nmerge = True' > .bzr-builddeb/default.conf"
<james_w> RainCT: http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/merge.html for more info.
<HighNo> RainCT: ehm, yes I did
<RainCT> heh
<rulus> RainCT: updated debdiff http://zeus.ugent.be/~rulus/debdiff2 :)
<RainCT> HighNo: I used to do the same, but try if it works before attaching it ;)
<bobbo> RainCT; i made a debdiff for Bug #196204 that you reviewed 2 hours ago
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196204 in gtablix "Doesn't have a .desktop file" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196204
 * RainCT hides before he gets more review requests ;)
<bobbo> hehe :)
 * Iulian gives to RainCT a biiiig pie
<Iulian> I hope you like pie *G*
<RainCT> :D
 * RainCT hugs Iulian 
 * Iulian hugs RainCT back
<Iulian> I knew it ;)
<RainCT> bobbo: if you bumb the standards version also move the homepage to the source stanza, and remove the .png from the icon please
<bobbo> RainCT; is that all?
<RainCT> bobbo: yes
<bobbo> RainCT; thats a change :)
<RainCT> heh
<bobbo> RainCT; http://bobbo.mooo.com/~bobbo/gtablix_0.9.13-1-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<bobbo> RainCT; theres another debdiff for you to look at :)
<bobbo> RainCT; the original person on that bug has put in another debdiff with a more descriptive desktop file
<bobbo> RainCT; but it doesnt have my latest fixes
<bobbo> the only real change is "Comment=Generate highschool timetables using a GUI for Tablix."
<HighNo> RainCT: it is now fixed. debdiff has really created a mess as I never touched those lines before...
<rulus> RainCT: thanks for your support :)
<RainCT> rulus: you're welcome :)
<LaserJock> hellboy195: ping
<hellboy195> LaserJock: yeah?
<LaserJock> hellboy195: regarding openbabel merge, did you try it without disabling the checks?
<hellboy195> LaserJock: it would be a sync then right?
<LaserJock> yes, if we don't need to disable the checks
<LaserJock> but that's what needs to be determined
<LaserJock> it's always a good idea before doing a merge to see if we can sync :-)
<hellboy195> LaserJock: hmm I'll check that. But I ask Jonathan Riddell about it and I not sure if debian changed there something
<hellboy195> LaserJock: but if it's building in my pbuilder fine, can we be sure that's really working without disabling the checks?
<LaserJock> hellboy195: I think that'd be a fairly reasonable assumption
<LaserJock> hellboy195: my guess is that the first entry in the changelog is what Riddell was disabling the checks for
<hellboy195> LaserJock: generelly a better documentation would be nice to avoid confuses and asking the previous uploader
<LaserJock> hellboy195: what needs better documentation?
<LaserJock> do you think Riddell's entry should have had more info?
<hellboy195> LaserJock: I think my entry is a little bit better. because I had to ask him *why* he disabled it
 * Fujitsu stabs scipy and numpy repeatedly for having braindead, hacked up distutils.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: sorry dude, it is kinda messy
<hellboy195> LaserJock: but in generel. I did a lot merges with terrible documentation ..
<LaserJock> hellboy195: well, he might not have known
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: They both FTBFS now :(
<LaserJock> hellboy195: I imagine if he'd known the real problem he might have patched it as Debian did rather than just turn off the checks
<hellboy195> LaserJock: true. nvm sry. I'll check more carefully in future
<LaserJock> it just saves you some effort if the thing can be synced :-)
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: bah
<hellboy195> LaserJock: I don't care ^^
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: in the Hardy version or a proposed sync/merge?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Hardy version, and a proposed sync and merge.
<LaserJock> uggg :(
<Fujitsu> It built successfully a month ago.
<Fujitsu> But failed in the archive rebuild a few days ago, and now.
<LaserJock> hellboy195: if you see that the only Ubuntu change is to fix a FTBFS it's an easy check :-)
<LaserJock> can be a fast sync
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: darn
<LaserJock> python changes?
<Fujitsu> Seems to be LDFLAGS/CFLAGS pollution, but I can't see where.
<hellboy195> LaserJock: hmm well I have to build a merge and I have to build a sync so I don't care. I'm happy to contribute to ubuntu and with a merge I have the feeling to do more (debdiff) than just request a sync ^^
<LaserJock> hellboy195: well, it's much easier on sponsors if we don't have to figure out if it's a merge or a sync :-)
<LaserJock> but yeah
<hellboy195> LaserJock: yeah. I'm sry for you not for me ;)
<LaserJock> it's more more experience for you
<LaserJock> heh, yeah ;-)
<hellboy195> LaserJock: more experience?
<LaserJock> doing debdiffs, etc.
<LaserJock> for a merge
<LaserJock> a sync is fairly uneventful
<LaserJock> although better for the archive
<hellboy195> true
<hellboy195> LaserJock: btw, sync! should I also test it in my PPA or is it enough that it builds in my pbuilder?
<LaserJock> that it builds in your pbuilder
 * LaserJock wonders what we ever did before PPAs :-)
<zul> it was like the dark ages
<hellboy195> LaserJock: I adjusted the bug report
<LaserJock> hellboy195: and it did build fine in your pbuilder?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I strongly dislike how upstreams response to scipy/numpy's failures to build when CFLAGS/LDFLAGS are set is to unset CFLAGS and LDFLAGS...
<hellboy195> LaserJock: yep
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: kinda like "it doesn't happen if I don't see it"
<LaserJock> hellboy195: I don't think you want to have to bug be "Confirmed" but "New", but I'll take care of it
<hellboy195> argh
<hellboy195> LaserJock: ones again. sry
<LaserJock> np, it's hard to remember all the changes :-)
<bobbo> RainCT; thanks for uploading that gtablix fix :)
<RainCT> bobbo: you're welcome :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: It seems to build fine if I do it manually... must be dpkg-buildpackage doing things it doesn't like.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I've had experiences like that
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I'll hopefully fix them up tonight and migrate them both to gfortran, but uni now...
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, I gotta teach lab
<RainCT> HighNo: uploading ;)  (next time remember to add LP: #xxx to the changelog)
<LaserJock> Enthalpy of Formation of Ammonium Salts \o/!
 * Fujitsu has 9 hours of classes.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: geeze
<LaserJock> I'm glad I don't have those anymore
<LaserJock> although I seem to consistently be up past midnight anyway
<Fujitsu> I have a day off and only a few hours on the other days, fortunately.
<HighNo> RainCT: ok, will do. Great that it works now. I hope to do some more fixes after tomorrow, I'm going to write an exam tomorrow and will have one or two days to be creative then...
<HighNo> Does the archive have upload counters for different MOTUs? I guess RainCT will be leader of the day :-)
<RainCT> heh
<jcastro> jdong: do you run a ppa for the p2p team?
<ScottK> mdomsch: I've got a monitors configuration question for you if you have a moment?
<mdomsch> ScottK sure
<ScottK> mdomsch: IIRC you maintain Dell inputs to a package that has a list of monitors.  I just ran across where Kubuntu gets that information from and it's (of course) different.  I was wondering if you'd be willing to have someone take a look at it and see if there's stuff that should be added for Dell products to be better supported by Kubuntu?
<mdomsch> ScottK, sure.
<mdomsch> I stick them in the hwdata package at fedorahosted.org
<mdomsch> the two packages in Ubuntu that I know of that should pull that are
<mdomsch> a) hwdata (which generally just pulls from Debian)
<mdomsch> b) kde-guidance
<mdomsch> what's yours?
<ScottK> It's b
<ScottK> So maybe it already gets done.
<mdomsch> yeah, so, someone needs to update kde-guidance regularly
<mdomsch> the upstream author wasn't too interested in switching it to just use the copy from hwdata
<mdomsch> though I've been encouraging him in that direction
<ScottK> Makes sense to me.
<ScottK> For Hardy though it's probably to late.
<mdomsch> I have a standing open bug to update kde-guidance's copy with a newer copy
<mdomsch> oops meeting
<ScottK> OK.  I'm planning on uploading a kde-guidance update after Alpha 6.  If you could get me an input, I could include it.
<ScottK> mdomsch: ^^
<mdomsch> superm1, ^^
<mdomsch> :-)
<mdomsch> gotta run
<squentin> What chances do I have to get a feature freeze exception to upgrade my package (gmusicbrowser) ? The new version fix an important bug, a simple patch could fix it, but I'd prefer to upgrade it as it fixes a lot of small bugs and adds a few improvements.
<RainCT> squentin: is it bugfix only?
<squentin> no
<squentin> but the changes are not that important
<ScottK> Sounds like a reasonable one to ask for.  You need to submit a feature freeze exception request.
<ScottK> wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<RainCT> well, I'm off for today.. good night all
<squentin> ok I'll do it thanks
<emgent> heya people
<emgent> blueyed, hey hey! :P
<blueyed> hi emgent
<bigon> should I even try to request a freeze exception? http://paste.debian.net/50504
<bobbo> bigon; thats a big diff!
<crimsun_> bigon: that's huge.  How many bugs does it fix, and how many of said bugs are fairly medium to crit priority?
<crimsun_> bigon: (those are the criteria I used when on UVF)
<crimsun_> sometimes you just have to bite the bullet, cough xserver-xgl some releases back
<crimsun_> when it doubt, file one anyhow.  Worst case would be that it's ignored for 8.04.
<bigon> crimsun_: I will open a freeze exception and hit upstream next time I see him :p
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-05
<LaserJock> ScottK: woot, going for DM
<zul> LaserJock: dungeon master? :)
<LaserJock> heh, something like that
<emgent> Chuck ?
<zul> shitty gary gygax has passwed away
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: poke
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun_> bddebian: 'lo!
<bddebian> Heya crimsun_
<RAOF> Heya crimsun_, bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<LaserJock> hi bddebian, crimsun_ , RAOF
<bddebian> Heh, heya LaserJock
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<TheMuso> (Easier to do. :p)
<bddebian> Hi TheMuso... :-)
<crimsun_> 'lo RAOF, LaserJock, TheMuso
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, yep???
<crimsun> TheMuso: I may need you to upload soonish (or post-Alpha 6 - up to you guys now)
<crimsun> err, sorry, alsa-driver being the source.
<TheMuso> crimsun: Probably post alpha 6 is the best bet atm, but sure I can take care of it.
<crimsun> TheMuso: thanks.  Given post-Alpha 6, then, I'll ping you.
<TheMuso> crimsun: Sure.
<D-Unit> is there a link on the ubuntu wiki that says how to make a .deb? i checked ubuntuforums and found a guide but its not like easy to follow...i dont like guides that always lead u to clicking other links, i like it all in 1 page
<TheMuso> D-Unit: I suggest you search the wiki for the packaging guide, and go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU to be linked to further information.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: can you fix libapache2-mod-python please?  at least in gutsy, it appears to depend on 2 versions of python.
<D-Unit> TheMuso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide ?
<TheMuso> D-Unit: I'd say thats the one.
<D-Unit> k, thx
<LaserJock> oh man, it's awesome when Debian fixes things :-)
<LaserJock> I thought my fitting program was gonna be toast
 * cody-somerville is actually pretty impressed with his interactions with debian.
<cody-somerville> I had heard all this bad stuff
<RAOF> I think the deal is that "Debian" as a whole is not a valid unit of social interaction.
<Hobbsee> that' strue
<Hobbsee> some are nice, some aren't.
<RAOF> You can have excellent dealings with individual maintainers, but if you try to interact with "Debian" (by, for example, attempting to become NM), it's icky.
<TheMuso> All DDs I've worked with have been great.
<cody-somerville> It seems Debian is so big that cliques form
 * bddebian refrains from comment
<slangasek> cody-somerville: how dare you say that Debian is cliquish, I'm not sitting with you at lunch anymore
<cody-somerville> slangasek, hehe :D
 * cody-somerville makes a note to sit by slangasek at the UDS.
<LaserJock> it's amazing what Debian talks about on it's mailing lists
<LaserJock> they really like to hash stuff around
<LaserJock> (not that we don't at all)
<LaserJock> reading debian-devel and debian-project can be really interesting
<slangasek> the mailing lists are important for staying on top of where things are going... but they're definitely not where the work happens. :)
<LaserJock> btw, I sent in my application for DM yesterday :-)
<LaserJock> and ScottK sent his in today
<slangasek> I noticed that, cheers to the both of you
<LaserJock> hopefully I won't get booted out in the first week ;-)
<cody-somerville> :D
<LaserJock> I hope DM will be a real good initiative for Debian
<LaserJock> I know it's been a motivator for me
<nixternal> oi oi
<TheMuso> LaserJock: dm? Is this the same as NM?
<StevenK> DM is not the same as NM
<LaserJock> TheMuso: no, it's different
<TheMuso> Right
<LaserJock> Debian Maintainer is for people who don't want to be full Debian Developers yet
<TheMuso> Ah.
<LaserJock> they are limited to packages they are a Maintainer or Uploader for
<StevenK> http://wiki.debian.org/Maintainers
<emgent> morning people
<\sh> damn..why people assign randomly bugs, just because there is one who uploaded...grmpf
<RAOF> \sh: Because they don't understand the process.  And want to make you look bad :)
<\sh> RAOF: I blame sbuild ,-)
<RAOF> \sh: Yeah, wierd bug.
<\sh> because wine works with pbuilder / manual build
<soren> Which bug are we talking about?
<RAOF> soren: The bug where wine segfaults on everything if built in sbuild/buildd, and doesn't when built in pbuilder.
<soren> Sounds like fun. Compared build logs?
<RAOF> You'd want to ask \sh that :)
<\sh> soren: wine crashing
<\sh> soren: I compared everything...there is no change...I also removed dh_strip to get rid of some problems with it...
<\sh> soren: funny though: using a snapshot chroot, which is also used for sbuild, and do a manual build...wine works...using sbuild directly -> package binaries -> crash
<\sh> soren: so I think something strange happens when building the package...and there is a difference between sbuild and pbuilder
<soren> A guy posted to the bug with his ./configure output.
<\sh> but I'm at the end with my knowledge, or as you say in german "ich bin am ende mit meinem latein"
<soren> It's different from the build logs from launchpad.
<soren> checking for -lXi... not found
<\sh> soren: yes...because he doesn't do the magic we did
<soren> checking for -lXinerama... not found
<soren> On Launchpad.
<\sh> soren: this is already resolved
<\sh> soren: a temp problem...(which is not the cause of the crash)
<soren> Did you compare the full build logs?
<\sh> soren: yepp....I can reproduce this on any compile host I have...the build logs are the same and even the compile output of the manual build compared to the sbuild log (minus the package building process)
<\sh> and if someone has time and wants to help...it'll be appreciated :) I'm lost for now
<soren> Do you happen to have the build logs handy from pbuilder where it works?
<\sh> soren: my sbuild logs are still available..pbuilder i have to recreate one...
 * \sh is just building another one...I have to md5sum check the binaries from the package with the ones I build manually
<\sh> soren: I'll publish them when I have the pbuilder logfile..
<albert23> \sh: in the bug report you wrote wine does *not* work when built in pbuilder, and it doesn't work for me either. I have a fix to make the pbuilder working again.
<\sh> albert23: somehow my last pbuilder try worked...sbuild didn't
<\sh> albert23: what did you change?
<soren> \sh: sbuild is not really interesting. Launchpad has those, and it's the case where it doesn't work. I want to compare to the case where it *does* work.
<albert23> \sh: problem is the standard  LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions set by dpkg-buildpackage
<\sh> soren: yepp..you'll get the pbuilder output :)
<albert23> \sh: if I reset LDFLAGS and make sure not to strip, it works again
<soren> Wine is like a half hour build or thereabouts, no?
<albert23> \sh: this is my debdiff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5308/
<albert23> \sh: it makes dh_strip and dbgsym creation work again as well
<soren> It claims to also fix the segfault? Is that accurate?
<albert23> soren: yes it is
<albert23> \sh: see also http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2007-July/062505.html
<\sh> hmm...give me a shot...
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  ping
<albert23> \sh: note the Unexport FLAGS set by dpkg-buildpackage was not needed and is commented out in debian/rules
<\sh> albert23: yepp..could you push your change towards the bug report? (bug #191575)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<albert23> \sh: yes I will, after first cleaning up the unneeded change
<\sh> albert23: much better, if you could checkout the wine debian/dir from ubuntu-wine project
<\sh> s/project/team/
<\sh> albert23: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/wine/ubuntu-debian-dir :)
<albert23> \sh: sorry, I have not used bazaar before....
<\sh> albert23: ok..I#ll do it then when it works :)
<\sh> but first lunch...bbl
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: pong
<Hobbsee> \sh:
<Hobbsee> \sh: because they expect you to fix it if they assign it to you.  duh.
<jussi01> If i change the /etc/pbuilderrc file distribution to hardy from gutsy, then run sudo pbuilder update --override-config, that will update my pbuilder to hardy successfully?'
<soren> Probably not.
<soren> AFAIR distributino is only really used at creation time.
<jussi01> soren: ok, whats the correct way to upgrade pbuilder then?
<jussi01> delete the base, change the distribution and run pbuilder create again?
<soren> You need to either create a new pbuilder from scratch (which I recommend) or change the source.list in your current pbuilder and then run the command you mentioned.
 * soren needs food, so goes to lunch
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> thanks
<emgent> jdstrand, heya :)
<jdstrand> hi emgent!
<\sh> albert23: you are the hero
<albert23> \sh: :-)
<\sh> albert23: would you like to give me your realname?
<albert23> \sh: it's in the debdiff
<stani> Is there anyone later today who can help me uploading Phatch & SPE?
<emgent> jdstrand, i have some debdiff for your todolist :P
<jdstrand> great!
<stani> sorry, wrong channel
<tbf> could someone remove the existing gnome-lirc-properties_0.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc package, please? it is broken.
<tbf> hmm... or should dcut do the job?
<slytherin> Does anyone know if LZMA is default compression for packages now?
<jmehdi> hi, I'd like to know if I could upload a new package on revu even if it is "feature freeze"
<jdong> slytherin: no and yes
<Hobbsee> jmehdi: you can.  likely no one will look at it
<jdong> slytherin: no for most, yes on some large packages
<slytherin> jdong: large packages like OOo?
<jdong> slytherin: the compression and decompression costs of LZMA are usually several orders of magnitude away from that of gzip/bzip2 so it's not globally enabled
<jdong> slytherin: and yes OOo is one of the LZMA'ed packages
<slytherin> cool
<jdong> indeed
<jdong> the other cool thing is that it brings "lzma" into main and installed by default
<jdong> which for modern PC's is a great alternative to gzip
<zul> meh....dislike doing ffe
<jdong> "Bug Fix." I swear. ;-)
<zul> sure...:)
<emgent>  bug #198731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198731 in lighttpd "[CVE-2008-1111] Failure to Handle Exceptional Conditions " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198731
<Iulian> Hello
<mok0> I read in the policy that the distributions field in changelog can be a space separated list of distributions. Does that actually work with the build system?
<azeem> mok0: that part is from the old Debian ages, I don't think Ubuntu is using it
<mok0> azeem: ok. Seems smart though. Although I don
<mok0> t think the distribution information belongs in changelog
<azeem> "distribution" as in "hardy", "hardy-backports" etc.
<mok0> azeem: yes
<azeem> why wouldn't it belong into changelog?
<mok0> azeem: because it's a silly to have to create a new changelog entry just because you are compiling a package under a new distribution
<azeem> that doesn't follow
<mok0> azeem: no?
<azeem> you can override the distribution in the .changes file
<mok0> azeem: how do you do that?
<azeem> vi foo.changes
<mok0> :-)
<mok0> azeem: because it's a silly to have to create a new change file entries just because you are compiling a package under a new distribution :-)
<azeem> well, it's what the Ubuntu autobuilders do with synced Debian packages I guess
<mok0> azeem: I think the logical association is that a distribution is a set of packages. A package does not necessarily have anything to do with a distributgion
<mok0> In fact, a package can be part of many distributions.
<azeem> a source package mabye
<azeem> maybe*
<mok0> Therefore, it doesn't make sense to define the distribution in changelog
<azeem> binary packages tend to get rebuilt for the respective distribution
<mok0> azeem: the changelog documents the source package
<mok0> azeem: exactly: from the same source
<azeem> mok0: well, what's your use case?
<azeem> upload the same source to hardy and dapper-backports?
<mok0> azeem: I have a bunch of packages that need to be compiled unchanged for hardy
<azeem> upload the same source to unstable and hardy?
<azeem> mok0: unchanged fro what?
<azeem> from*
<mok0> azeem: unchanged from gutsy
<mok0> azeem: I need to process them all manually to correct the distribution in debian/changelog
<azeem> why would you upload package to gutsy at this point?
 * slytherin wonders why the heck OOo fails to build on powerpc
<mok0> azeem: we run gutsy on almost all machines
<\sh> WINE WORKS AGAIN YEEHAA
<effie_jayx> does it make sense for apache to have two pyton versions in the depens line?
<azeem> mok0: and where are you uploading to?
<mok0> azeem: a local repo
<azeem> so autobuild the package for gutsy from there
<mok0> azeem: autobuild?
<azeem> buld the hardy source package for gutsy
<azeem> I don't see why you would have to change debian/changelog in this case
<mok0> azeem: you mean, just override the distribution?
<azeem> yes
<azeem> doesn't pbuilder (or whatever you're using) have an option for that?
<azeem> sbuild has
<mok0> azeem: I haven't seen one for pbuilder... I'm not (yet) using sbuild, although I plan to
<mok0> azeem: In fact, I'd like to have a complete building environment, like that in the PPA
<mok0> azeem: because I need to build for several distributions and 2 archs
<RainCT> tbf: a bit late, but dcut doesn't work on REVU
<tbf> RainCT: so some demigod has to cleanup it seems?
<tbf> ah! revu's demigod did! :-D
<mok0> Hmm. Major upset in openoffice in today's hardy upgrade
<soren> Yeah. Excellent excuse to yank the sucker out. I like it.
<mok0> soren: Harsh words on an otherwise innocent Wednesday...
<\sh> what's wrong with our beloved office app? ,-)
<slytherin> apart from that it is blazing fast. :-P
<soren> \sh: I'm assuming that's a rhetorical question.. :)
<\sh> soren: kind of ;)
<soren> Good.
<soren> :)
<mok0> Trying to figure out what cdbs' tarball.mk is good for. Anyone knows?
<azeem> it's for orig.tar.gz's which contain other (possibly multiple) tarballs
<hellboy195> \sh: congratulation :)
<\sh> hellboy195: no give your congrats to albert23 :)
<hellboy195> \sh: true but you also put a lot of work and time into it ;)
<\sh> hellboy195: that's one of the duties...:)
<emgent> heya
<\sh> hellboy195: the only rant i have, the bug was known to wine bugzilla..but was set to closed/invalid
<albert23> \sh: I liked the explanation: Don't mess with linker flags unless you understand exactly what they do. Now what would the dpkg developer think of that?
<hellboy195> \sh: grrr
<\sh> albert23: regarding the wine bugreport...it's wines fault...or better not wines fault, but it's an exception I would liked to know earlier...and it's not any other ones fault of a misbehaving wine...I think wine needs a status like mplayer, which is pushing their own LDFLAGS too
<\sh> s/their/its/
<\sh> albert23: the fun part about this bug is, that the bugreport was set to closed/invalid, but actually it's not invalid neither should it be closed...
<albert23> \sh: yeah, at least they could have given a bit more explanation.
<\sh> albert23: so for the next time, I need to refine my searches to include invalids/closed bugs too ,-)
<albert23> \sh: Maybe. Actually, first I found the fix. Only when I tried to validate the fix I found that bug report
<\sh> albert23: well, after 2 weeks trying to search what was the cause, you don't see the obvious...
<\sh> 4 weeks actually
<albert23> \sh: it's just that I was caught by those standard flag settings before that made me try this
<\sh> albert23: which source was it? :)
<albert23> \sh: that was gcal. First it build fine, suddenly it was FTBFS
<bddebian> Heya gang
<\sh> albert23: but it was CFLAGS in gcals case ... but yes...
<emgent> jdstrand, another debdiff for your todolist :P
<emgent> bug #198731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198731 in lighttpd "[CVE-2008-1111] Failure to Handle Exceptional Conditions " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198731
<emgent> hardy fixed by \sh, gutsy, feisty, edgy, dapper ready and tested.
<ScottK> \sh: It this a good wine to backport and did you see the note I left for you about kdeguidance wineconfig?
<jdstrand> emgent: ok.  thanks!
<\sh> ScottK: you can try :) and no..I didn't get the note
<ScottK> \sh: Would you please look at the wine related debdiff in Bug #151982 and tell if you think we should do that?  I'm preparing a kdeguidance upload over the next few days.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151982 in kde-guidance "Wineconfig doesn't detect Wine" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151982
<\sh> ScottK: regarding /usr/local/lib* I think it has to follow the very same rules as /usr/lib*...but I would even drop the /usr/local/lib* check complety
<\sh> ScottK: and yes, the patch is fine :)
<ScottK> \sh: Thanks.
<ScottK> The local bit's in there from upstream, so I'll probably leave it.
<ScottK> User install stuff in /usr/local it's their problem.
<\sh> ScottK: so go ahead :)
<ScottK> Main's frozen until the last alpha is released.  Unless someone kvetches about the version I have in my PPA, I'll upload it after the freeze is off.
<\sh> ScottK: yepp...
<\sh> crimsun: are you working on a fix for libflashsupport?
<mdomsch> ScottK, did superm1 get you what you needed yesterday re: kde-guidance?
<ScottK> mdomsch: No, but it's a few days yet, so as long as I get it from one of you soonish.
<superm1> mdomsch, sorry i got disconnected yesterday when you mentioned my name w/o a log.  what was needed?
<mdomsch> I had a bug at one point against kde-guidance, needing new MonitorsDB file from upstream
<mdomsch> the copy in the kde-guidance upstream tarball is by definition out of date
<superm1> you said that you have some of those guys using hwdatadb on the same page, i'm guessing kde-guidance isn't?
<mdomsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/157321
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157321 in kde-guidance "28 new Dell monitors for MonitorsDB file" [High,Fix released]
<ScottK> So the question would be are there more?
<superm1> everything is marked fix released on that bug?
<mdomsch> says 'fix released', but there are plenty more...
<mdomsch> in fact, exactly 29
<mdomsch> 28 more
<ScottK> superm1: I'm uploading a new kde-guidance after the freeze is over, so I'd like to get that wrapped up into it.
<superm1> ScottK, should just be a matter of grabbing the latest MonitorsDB on that git tree i'd expect
<superm1> and dropping it in place
<mdomsch> ScottK, http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/hwdata.git?p=hwdata.git;a=blob_plain;f=MonitorsDB;hb=HEAD
<mdomsch> is the new upstream for that file
<mdomsch> superm1, right
<ScottK> OK.  I can do that.
<superm1> mdomsch, ScottK realistically i think it'd be a better idea to stop shipping different MonitorsDB files in different packages, but rather symlink to a "single" MonitorsDB and keep that in sync (add it as a dependency to all the others)
<superm1> it's probably too late to do that for this cycle, but its something we should look at doing for Intrepid
<ScottK> superm1: I agree.
<ScottK> Both with doing and it's to late for this cycle.
<mdomsch> superm1, I agree too
<mdomsch> the hwdata package in hardy is up-to-date right now with the hwdata git tree
<superm1> ScottK, so if you want to have a small BoF at UDS this time around, all that can get organized there
<mdomsch> that's where I would expect to see the file live, and kde-guidance get a dep on hwdata
<superm1> i can write a spec for it
<ScottK> superm1: Please do.  We need to totally revisist displayconfig for Kubuntu for Intrepid in any case.
<superm1> alrighty :)
<mdomsch> huh, hwdata shouldn't be quite up-to-date, let me rerun my script
<ScottK> mdomsch: It'll be a bit before I get to it.
<mdomsch> hwdata is in main btw, as is kde-guidance, so no cross problems there
<ScottK> mdomsch: Could you also please add this monitor while you're adding so I don't have to maintain it as an Kubuntu unique difference: Bug #192899
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192899 in kde-guidance "New monitor Viewsonic VA702B in MonitorsDB" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192899
<mdomsch> ScottK, sure, one sec
<mdomsch> ScottK, pushed upstream
<ScottK> Great.
<mdomsch> ScottK, if you're going to have a bunch of those, we can get you commit rights on the upstream repo
<ScottK> mdomsch: I probably won't.  I only hit that one because I'm preparing an kdeguidance upload and was trying to cherrypick through the other open bugs and get the easy ones.
<ScottK> DarkSun88: Around?
<mathiaz> ScottK: for libdb transition, which package should be used in the build-dep: libdb4.6-dev or libdb-dev ?
<zul> libdb4.6
<ScottK> mathiaz: I'd use libdb4.6-dev so you aren't suprised
<mathiaz> Are grepping for transactions in the source code is enough ?
<zul> mathiaz: im working on cyrus-imap its a bit more complicated
<mathiaz> or is it transaction ?
<ScottK> zul: What I told them to do was grep for the word transaction in the package and leave it alone if they found it.
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok - thanks.
<zul> ScottK: ah ok
<ScottK> Trying to get less experienced folks to knock out some of the easy ones.
<mathiaz> ScottK: and by them you mean ?
<ScottK> mathiaz: You and others when we discussed it in the server team meetings
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok.
<mathiaz> ScottK: if transactions are used, what are the issues ? migration ? API breaks ?
<ScottK> You have to migrate the data to a new structure.
<ScottK> mathiaz: Look at pitti's liddb4.6 transition patch in cyrus-sasl2 for an example.
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok. So existing datas have to be migrated. However the source code doesn't need to be updated ?
<ScottK> As I understand it, yes.
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok. Thanks :)
<zul> mathiaz: however some the api has changed as well like smtpguard
<zul> and cryus-imap as well
<mathiaz> zul: when do you catch that error ? when building the package ?
<zul> correct
<\sh> re
<rulus> persia: FYI, the new gnuvd is in Hardy now :)
 * \sh hates wireshark ,-)=
<hellboy195> \sh: uhh updating wine right now. *Love ya* :D
<\sh> hellboy195: beer at linuxtag is appreciated ;)
<hellboy195> \sh: I would do it if I'd be there :\
<\sh> hellboy195: you need to come :)
<hellboy195> \sh: no time, no money :(
 * ScottK hands \sh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#Removals
<ScottK> ;-)
<\sh> ScottK: lol yeah...it would be better if we could just inject new upstream versions for wireshark...that would stop my headaches ;)
<\sh> cherrypicking patches is boring ;)
<\sh> and bug #
<\sh> bug #172283 is really a long list...downto dapper;)
<ScottK> Personally I have a very strong policy of never running wireshark on a machine that's not well hidden behind an external firewall.  I assume it's got security trouble.
<ScottK> If I have to do stuff on the internet I use tcpdump.
<\sh> ScottK: I wonder really who the guys are finding out all those issues...I think they don't have a real life(tm)
<ScottK> It's a popular package.  They do say that with enough eyes all bugs are shallow.
<\sh> ScottK: yes, but presenting a malicious mp3 is really art
<ScottK> Yes, but the world if full of artists.
<\sh> -ERIGHT:)
<ScottK> Last night I went with my wife to see a seamstress about making a dress for her (my brother is getting married next month).  While we were there she was trying to go to the web site of a dress pattern maker and apparently get a typo.
<ScottK> She ended up with a pop-up recommending she download some 'security' software.
<ScottK> Fortunately she thought before clicking to accept the install and asked me (knowing I know a bit about computers)
<ScottK> Dunno what would have happened if I hadn't been there.
<\sh> ScottK: I hope she bought you a nice old bottle of <insert your fav drink here>
<ScottK> Well she and my wife are still haggling the price of making the dress.  I'm hopin it factors in there.
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> bah....one CVE but already fixed with an old one...what the heck are they doing
<emgent> good night people
 * Fujitsu incinerates scipy.
<ScottK> Yeah!
<Fujitsu> I think I've finally got it building on all archs.
<Fujitsu> It doesn't like it on any arch if LDFLAGS is set at all, but works with FFLAGS set everywhere except amd64.
<DktrKranz> ScottK, do native packages require a FFe if they ship only bugfixes?
<ScottK> No.
<DktrKranz> Thanks.
<\sh> oh damn...
<RAOF> \sh: So wine joy?
<\sh> RAOF: much better...my second package I'm buggin in, wireshark
<RAOF> \sh: Oooh, someone's fixed dh_strip for wine, too!
<\sh> RAOF: na..the fix is -X ;)
<\sh> RAOF: but that was already in my local debian/ dir
<RAOF> Oh.  Well, it's still 1/3 the size of before :)
<\sh> RAOF: well, it should have the size of gutsy again (with some bytes more)
<mathiaz> zul: can you have a look at bug 182571 and include it in the samba merge ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182571 in samba "smb.conf(5): Poor backspace escaping" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182571
<slangasek> yuck, what's it take to fix the tools being used to generate the manpages?
<ScottK> jdong: Ignoring the Main/Universe split for backports is definitely there again.  Please complain.
<jdong> ScottK: bug filed
<ScottK> Great.
<jdong> now we... wait :D
<phoenix24> Any tool/program to wrap a text file in 80-col format ?
<ScottK> kate?
<geser> par?
<ScottK> vim?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-06
<Ubulette> fmt
<zul> evening
<TheMuso> Evening zul.
<zul> hey TheMuso how goes it?
<TheMuso> zul: Very well thanks. Yourself?
<zul> good a bit tired maybe
<Hobbsee> greetings
<LaserJock> hiya Hobbsee
<crimsun> \sh_away: not until the weekend
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> 'lo
<cody-somerville> Heya
<bddebian> Hi crimsun, cody-somerville
<ScottK> Heya all.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<ScottK> bddebian: Should I just go ahead and fix testresources or is it on your list somewhere?
<bddebian> Ah shit, to be honest I totally spaced on it.  If you can, that would be good.
<ScottK> bddebian: Well I'll put it somewhere on my list (it won't be at the top) and whoever gets to if first, does it.
<bddebian> Sounds fair :-)
<crimsun> cody-somerville: pbuild/sbuild if you can't wait ;)
 * cody-somerville is :)
<crimsun> (I couldn't, as I had to return my neighbor's cat5e)
<secretlondon> hi. I'm working on a main inclusion report and I don't know how to answer what priority questions a package asks in  debconf
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: does it bring up a debconf prompt when its' installing?
<secretlondon> i've not installed from\the command line
<secretlondon> is that the only way to find out?
<Hobbsee> pretty much
<slangasek> secretlondon: is there a /var/lib/dpkg/info/$package.templates file when the package is installed?
<secretlondon> I'll look
<slangasek> (repeat for each binary package from this source package)
<secretlondon> there is no .templates, but there are 5 $package files
<slangasek> right; if there's no .templates file, then the package contains no debconf templates and therefore shouldn't have any debconf questions at any priority
<secretlondon> slangasek: thanks
<secretlondon> I've submitted the main inclusion request *crosses fingers* ;)
<ow1> I need some help. I've just created a fix for the ubuntu-server marked ntp bug. Using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff as my recipe I've made a debdiff, but it's huge. I've just noticed that the changelog shows 'feisty' in my change entry, rather than 'hardy', which I suspect is the cause. Without building a hardy machine or a pbuilder environment for hardy, how do I make a debdiff with a single line fix in
<ScottK> You can grab the source from launchpad and use that to make your debdiff against.
<ow1> I've got the source, made a new tree, fixed the thing, then according to the recipe I do debuild -S, then debdiff old new
<ow1> But the source is hardy and I'm running feisty.
<ow1> We're talking a single line bash script difference.
<ow1> Well, technically two lines :)
 * Hobbsee attempts to catch up on motu mail
 * Hobbsee should update the wiki, too...
 * ow1 notes that Hobbsee is everywhere all the time - working too hard perhaps :)
 * secretlondon should go to sleep as its 4.40am
<Hobbsee> ehh
<Hobbsee> ow1: i have an irc proxy :)
<Hobbsee> but yes, i'm in a lot of places
<ow1> ROTFL
 * Hobbsee is mostly inactive now, too.
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: what are you doing instead?
 * secretlondon may actually get a job at some point..
<ow1> So, apart from either installing a hardy machine, doing a pbuilder or a hardy chroot, how can I create a real debdiff without it showing all manner of other strange changes?
<ow1> Or can I cheat and edit the debdiff and remove all the spurious stuff?
<bddebian> extract the source package. Rename the extracted dir.  extract again.  patch and diff -urN foo.orig/ foo/ ?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: not so much, actually.  i've been workign an awful lot, replicating a lot of my environment elsewhere on a remote server, doing bits and pieces of scripting, and doing bits less of computing stuff in general
<StevenK> ow1: I'd suggest you change the source, cd .. ; dpkg-source -b <dir> and then debdiff the two source packages
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: fair enough :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: oh, and whinging about things that should be done in other ways :P
<secretlondon> :)
<Hobbsee> which is probably pointles
<Hobbsee> s
<ow1> StevenK: But I cannot actually build it, seeing that I'm running feisty, not hardy. Besides, why do I need to build it just to get a diff for a bash script?
<StevenK> ow1: Build a *source* package
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: well it will prove that you were right (in the end, possibly)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: well, i hope so.  And i'm reasonably confident that i am, in fact, right, on the issues i stand up on . It just makes me rather unpopular in the process.
 * secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I've crossed loads of people, its one reason I won't go for membership.
<ScottK> That's not exactly a bar to membership.
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: how's membersihp different?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: because loads of people will turn out to oppose me..
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: nah.  lots agree with you too.
<ScottK> Will any of these people be credible (I've no idea)?
<Hobbsee> not usually
<Hobbsee> although it depends
 * ScottK doesn't know secretlondon at all, but I'm not suprised.
<secretlondon> I crossed Jono basically
<Hobbsee> oh goody.  new stuff in plasma for kde 4.0.2
<secretlondon> and a`load of losers in my loco team who had issues with women
<StevenK> secretlondon: That isn't your issue, but theirs.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it's doable to uncross him
<secretlondon> he;s a wanker
 * ScottK has yelled at him in person and survived the experience.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> scottk excluding the bounty on your head, at least...
<StevenK> Heh
<bddebian> heh
<ScottK> OK.  So far.
<secretlondon> bah 5am
<secretlondon> g'night
<RAOF> Alright.  Why does SKIM suddenly decide to pop up everytime I press shift+space?
<StevenK> I thought SKIM was the KDEism?
<RAOF> Or whatever it is.
<StevenK> SCIM, isn't it?
<RAOF> Something that describes itself as S?IM is being inconsiderate.
<RAOF> And appearing in the bottom right of my screens.  Which means it's not actually *on* my 2nd screen.
<ScottK> So if I do a mass bug file that affect 45 packages I'm good on my '5' for 9 days, right?
<StevenK> But you're supposed to fix 5, not file 5
<StevenK> So file 45, and fix 50.
<ScottK> That's one theory I suppose.
 * StevenK hides
<Fujitsu> Did we really need an invasive python-central change late last month, that causes FTBFSes in a fair bit of stuff?
<vignesh> Heya all
<warp10> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<\sh> moins
<dds> hello, can someone please sync the revu keychain?
<dds> Also, can anyone explain why it specifically requires an Elgamal sign/enc subkey? RSA is public domain now...
<geser> dds: I guess it will also work with a RSA key with sign+enc capability
<dds> geser: ok, I hope so.
<Fujitsu> Anybody feel like debugging a petsc FTBFS that has appeared since the 25th?
<slytherin> Fujitsu: which package?
<Fujitsu> slytherin: petsc.
<Fujitsu> http://builder.ubuntuwire.qeuni.net:9998/package/petsc has build logs from both ends.
<slytherin> Fujitsu: while I have no idea what the package does, I will try to look.
<Fujitsu> I'm trying to get a lot of stuff installable again, and that FTBFS is stopping me from migrating some stuff to gfortran :(
<soren> superm1: For your merging pleasure: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shawarma/ipod-convenience/stuff/
<Sebastian> \sh: Here I am :)
<\sh> Sebastian: cool...
<Sebastian> \sh: So how would I get started? Obviously I should work myself through the wiki. But where would I get the "source" for the PHPUnit package?
<\sh> Dear MOTUs, this is Sebastian Bergmann, PHP Developer, Zend Lover, and PHPUnit Upstream Developer :) Give him a warm welcome :)
<\sh> Sebastian: are you on hardy?
<Sebastian> Zend Lover?
<Sebastian> Of course I am on Hardy.
<\sh> Sebastian: ok...add deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<\sh> apt-get update
<\sh> Sebastian: okok...I should have said, bookauthor of several php related paperware :)
<Sebastian> :)
<Sebastian> Done.
<\sh> ok...apt-get install build-essential devscripts dpkg-dev pbuilder debootstrap
<\sh> apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<Sebastian> The latter should suffice, right?
<\sh> Sebastian: ubuntu-dev-tools? well..most likley...but pbuilder you should add
<Sebastian> Nope, was also included.
<Sebastian> Done.
<\sh> ah ok..recommends installation is switched on now...it seems
<\sh> Sebastian: and now read this first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Sebastian> *reading*
<lousygarua> did anyone ever thought about creating a `uninstall-kubuntu-desktop` package?
<Sebastian> \sh: chroot setup is running now.
<elmargol> lousygarua: apt-get remove uninstall-kubuntu-desktop; apt-get autoremove
<lousygarua> s/uninstall-//
<elmargol> :D
<lousygarua> elmargol, thanks, i will try that
<lousygarua> i think
<lousygarua> still haven't decided if necessary for the machine i am talking about
<\sh> bah..brb
<Sebastian> \sh: I am a bit confused by what I get from apt-get source phpunit.
<\sh> Sebastian: 1. .dsc file, 2. diff.gz and 3. orig.tar.gz
<Sebastian> What I meant is: would I just copy/rename phpunit-3.0.6 to phpunit-3.2.15 and update the files, for instance.
<\sh> Sebastian: ah you want to make a new upstream፡)
<\sh> you do this: wget <your release tar ball of phpunit>
<emgent> heya
<\sh> Sebastian: much better
<\sh> Sebastian: go into the phpunit-3.0.6 directory...and say "uscan"
<Sebastian> http://phpfi.com/300837
<\sh> Sebastian: and then in the very same directory: uupdate ../phpunit_3.2.15.orig.tar.gz
<Sebastian> This is too easy :)
<\sh> Sebastian: now change to "cd ../phpunit-3.2.15/ ; vi debian/changelog" and change the version to 3.2.15-0ubuntu1
<Sebastian> It already did that. I just needed to complete my email address in the changelog.
<Sebastian> What is debian/compat about? Does that number need to be incremented for a BC break, for instance?
<soren> Sebastian: No.
<soren> Sebastian: It denotes the debhelper compatibility level.
<Sebastian> Ah, okay.
<Sebastian> Thanks!
<soren> Sebastian: So it should match the major version of the debhelper, you're build-depending on.
<soren> (usually)
<\sh> Sebastian: well, it set the version to 3.2.15-1 ... which is debian style...you want a new version in ubuntu which is not yet in debian...so you need to adjust it to 3.2.15-0ubuntu1 <-- 0 means: not in debian, ubuntu means "package was/is changed for ubuntu" and 1 is the ubuntu revision
<Sebastian> Ah, got it.
 * \sh kicks mediawiki
<Sebastian> Okay, done.
<\sh> Sebastian: vi debian/control: adjust build-dep of debhelper to match version 6 so do debhelper (>= 6) and adjust debian/compat to 6
<Sebastian> Can I set maintainer to myself?
<\sh> Sebastian: well, the "best" way is to inject the new version into debian, so if you intend to take over the package in debian, yes...but for ubuntu, we set the original maintainer field in debian/control (for universe packages) to: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> and we still honoring the debian maintainer, with replacing the old maintainer field with XSBC-Original-Maintainer: <debian package maintainer>.
<\sh> Sebastian: if you installed ubuntu-dev-tools, this can be easily achieved with a call to "update-maintainer" from the commandline in the source tree (<path to your director>/phpunit-3.2.15)
<\sh> .oO(good to know that Sebastian already know how to write gentoo ebuild scripts) ;)
<Sebastian> I don't have update-maintainer.
<Sebastian> And I don't see a ubuntu-dev-tools package.
<Sebastian> Nevermind, I already installed ubuntu-dev-tools, of course.
<Sebastian> update-maintainer was just not in my autocomplete, yet.
<Sebastian> I also removed an outdated dependency on PEAR_Benchmark and added php5-xdebug as a dependency.
<Sebastian> Otherwise users only get half the fun out of PHPUnit :)
<\sh> Sebastian: don't add php5-xdebug as dependency...because it's not needed for using it...push it to "Suggests"
<\sh> Sebastian: or if you say: "we need that anyways, but not badly" push it to "Recommends:" which is installed now by default, but the sysadmin can disable this behaviour
<Sebastian> Okay.
<Sebastian> http://phpfi.com/300840
<Sebastian> The package seems to be unmaintained in Debian, btw.
<Sebastian> Last changelog entry is "QA upload, orphaning this package.".
<\sh> Sebastian: find out on debian bts on the "wnpp" virtual package if there is a bug report about it...and take it over :)
<Sebastian> I have no clue about Debian.
<\sh> Sebastian: one question though: do you need php5-cli only or is libapache2-mod-php5 also valid?
<Sebastian> PHPUnit requires the CLI SAPI.
<\sh> Sebastian: ah ok፡)
<\sh> one moment.../me needs to reboot
<Sebastian> k
<Iulian> Hey
<mok0> hey Iulian
<\sh> grmpf...
<\sh> Sebastian: I have to postpone our session...real life work wants my attention
<Sebastian> \sh: Okay.
<Sebastian> \sh: No worries :)
<\sh> Sebastian: replacing apache2 + mod_php5 with lighty+php5-fcgi ...
<Sebastian> Yay! :)
<Iulian> I'm trying to make a debdiff again to fix bug 198298 but the Maintainer is Debian QA Group. Should I change that with XSBC-Original-Maintainer?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198298 in nxtvepg "nxtvepg is missing an application icon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198298
<Iulian> I mean the Maintainer to be MOTU and XSBC-Original-Maintainer Debian QA Group.
<slytherin> Iulian: yes
<Iulian> slytherin: Okay, thanks.
<ScottK> For any MOTU hopefuls (or their mentors) looking for good work to do, Bug 199014 is available.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in pypar2 "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<slytherin> Hi all. Does anyone know why the CD images for 'ports' (powerpc, sparc etc) have not been built today?
<mok0> ScottK: wow, that's a lot of packages affected
<ScottK> mok0: Yes, but it's generally relatively minor changes and in many cases just a sync from Debian since they're doing the same transition.
<mok0> ScottK: Hmm, how can we avoid duplicating work on all these..?
<ScottK> mok0: Check for a sync first.  If a package needs non-trivial work send Debian a patch in their equivalent bug.
<mok0> ScottK: Actually, I meant duplicating the triaging :-)
<ScottK> Ah.
<mok0> ScottK: I could commit to a dozen, but I'd hade to duplicate someone elses work
<ScottK> The triaging wasn't that hard.  I just looked for rdepends and build-deps.
<mok0> s/hade/hate
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Assign it to yourself first
<ScottK> Then anyone else should know.
<mok0> ... and deassign when I'm fed up?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> I wouldn't assign all of them to yourself.
<mok0> ScottK: But, they're all under the same bug number?
<ScottK> You can assign yourself per package.
<mok0> Ah, great!
 * ScottK is already doing pypar2
<mok0> Man, it's going to generate a flurry of emails on the ML
<mok0> I'll look at wxwidgets
<ScottK> persia: I just got asked if I'd be willing to prepare an NMU for gaphor to make it work with Python 2.5 as default in Debian.  I thought I'd give you first shot at it since it's your work.
<TuxCrafter> hi guys
<TuxCrafter> i am trying to build a package
<TuxCrafter> and am getting the following message
<TuxCrafter> configure.in:41: option `tar-ustar' not recognized
<TuxCrafter> does anybody now how to fix this
<TuxCrafter> i installed the star package
<TuxCrafter> but it did not help
<TuxCrafter> solved the problem by installing automake1.9
<huats> hey ScottK
<huats> regarding the mail you sent to motu about the python-xml removal
<ScottK> Yes
<huats> I've just filled a sync request for gramps
<huats> on LP
<ScottK> huats: Then assign gramps to yourself in that bug and make a comment to that effect
<huats> do I have to do anything else ?
<huats> that was my question
<huats> ok
<huats> do I also put a fix comitted or not ?
<ScottK> I'd say fix comitted because the fix is in Debian
<huats> that was my comprehension too
<huats> ScottK thanks
<ScottK> No problem
<mok0> ScottK: is there a way to clear out dumb comments on LP?
<ScottK> mok0: Switch to Debian.
<mok0> ScottK: there should be
<ScottK> Agreed, but I've given up on investing any time in launchpad.
<mok0> ScottK; heh
<mok0> ScottK: This log for bug 199014 will be humongous and messy by the time we get through
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<ScottK> mok0: It will, but we're using the system as designed, so it's really not my concern (I'm dead serious about trying very hard to care about LP - it's just not useful for me).
<mok0> ScottK: couldn't universe switch to gforge :-)
<TuxCrafter> would somebody be willing to help me with a build problem?
<TuxCrafter> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/home/jelle/libexo/exo/.libs:/home/jelle/libexo/exo-hal/.libs
<TuxCrafter> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<ScottK> mok0: Such things have seriously been discussed in the past.  At this point probably not.
<ScottK> !pastebin | TuxCrafter
<ubotu> TuxCrafter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TuxCrafter> i build a new version of the libexo tools that i need to build an other program thunar but i want to tell the thuar build process where to find the libexo libs that i compiled
<ScottK> mok0: Did you test build your xml transition debdiffs?
<mok0> ScottK: yes
<mok0> ScottK: ... it's only a Suggests: python-xml, so it doesn't do anything in the build
<mok0> ScottK: ... but I checked that it works :-)
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> That's good.
<TuxCrafter> ScottK: any ideas how to tell the build process the location of the new libexo libs?
<ScottK> TuxCrafter: You're really better off asking the channel in general.  I'm sorry, but I really don't have time to look into it right now.
<TuxCrafter> ScottK: hmm ok
<huats> ScottK: can I bother you a bit ?
<ScottK> huats: You can ask a question, but I don't promise to have time to answer it.  You're better off just asking in general.  Maybe someone else knows
<huats> :)
<huats> it is still regarding the python-xml removal : regarding conduit there is a need for sync, someone already wrote a request https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conduit/+bug/193605
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193605 in conduit "Feature Freeze Exception request for Conduit 0.3.8" [Undecided,Invalid]
<huats> I'll be happy to do it, but I don't know what do I have to do...
<ScottK> For that one, someone would have to package 0.3.8.
<huats> ScottK it is in debian unstable
<ScottK> Then do a test build/install of the Debian package, add the build/install logs to that bug and set it back to new.
<huats> just the output of a  pbuilder build would do it ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> for the build log
<ScottK> You'll need to install it too.  You can install it in a chroot (see pbuilder login)
<huats> ok
<huats> before building it, do I need to changed anything in the sources ? like putting hardy or not ?
<huats> (I mean hardy in the changelog)
<ScottK> No
<huats> (well I realized I said something silly after  writing it)
<ScottK> No problem
<huats> ScottK it is built
<huats> and I have kept the build log
<huats> now I need to install it...
<huats> done
<huats> ScottK and now I simply put this logs in the page ?
<huats> (in the LP page I mean)
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> For the FFe bug
<huats> ScottK: done.... Do I need to subscribe someone after ?
<ScottK> huats: No.  Motu release was already subscribed.  I'd add a comment that it fixes 199014
<huats> ok
<huats> So i need to redo all this steps for every sync request ?
<huats> (I mean sync request that happens after the FF)
<ScottK> If it brings a new upstream verson.
<huats> ok
<ScottK> If it's just a new revision, it doens't need all the FFe stuff.
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks !
<huats> in the case of a new revision in a sync request, what are the required steps ?
<huats> just subscribe someone ?
<TuxCrafter> solved my issues
<TuxCrafter> i just installed the new libexo as workaround
<ScottK> huats: Make a sync request bug and then subsrcribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<emgent> heya people
<HighNo> why does updating my system (from feisty to gutsy) remove syslog-ng?
<HighNo> is syslog-ng not the standard and some ubuntu base package require syslog (not ng)?
<Ng> ubuntu-minimal depends on sysklogd
<HighNo> hmpf - isn't it possible to set an alternative here? syslog-ng is far superior and very easy to setup. Why did people choose sysklogd?
<superm1> soren, thanks soren.  i've not had time to do that :)
<mruiz> hi all
<mattva01>  /join #ubutnu
 * HighNo votes for a smaller space key for mattva01
<mattva01> heh
 * HighNo needs a little lick to get his update (to gutsy?) done via update-manager. Please excuse me if I am offline for some hours then... :-/
<tjaalton> jussi01: knetworkmanager is started on GNOME, please fix :)
<mdomsch> ScottK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/186026 will be fixed too when you pull the MonitorDB file for kde-guidance
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186026 in kde-guidance "lg flatron l222ws monitor not listed" [Undecided,New]
<zul> ScottK: for the libdb4.3-ruby it should be just removed shouldnt it?
<jussi01> tjaalton: Im just about to leave for 3 days (going snowmobiling). If someone else has time, you are welcome to it - talk to riddell.
<ScottK> zul: Once it has no rdepends, yes.
<HighNo> hehe, s/lick/luck/ if someone noticed...
<bobbo> debdiff for livemix section of Bug #199014 : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12462263/livemix_0.49~rc2-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<HighNo> hm, either time is just flying by or update-manager's duration approximation is very pessimistic
<jdong> what would you guys estimate to be the disk usage of compiling GNOME from source?
<jdong> i.e. the final binaries
<rulus> I'd like to request a SRU for gnuvd, does bug #180383 meet the requirements?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180383 in gtkvd "Van Dale website code changed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180383
<tjaalton> jussi01: no problem
<HighNo> hm, was there a bug in the gutsy update manager that makes it count wrong on the needed disk space? I had 2.7G, now have 645M (still shrinking) and it told me it neede 1.8G total for the update?!
<emgent> heya pople :)
<HighNo> I knew something would go wrong... Maybe it's just my notebook but I guess the update process was not made to create >1000 processes and eat up to 2G of RAM... :-/
<emgent> hyea
<\sh> hey emgent
<\sh> hmm...where is xmoto-edit? (regarding bug #196879 there should be one)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196879 in xmoto-edit "Added .desktop file for xmoto-edit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196879
<\sh> ah it's gone
<ScottK> pochu: Are you doing the rest of the emesene FFe?
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: buona sera :)
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, :)
<bobbo> RainCT; how come you are assigned to the livemix part of bug #199014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in livemix "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<\sh> RainCT: your translation will go into 0.9.57 :)
<ScottK2> Heya mok0.  I'm just looking at your additional wxwidgets change.  Any of the open bugs in that package you could take a shot at fixing at the same time?
<mok0> ScottK2: I'll take a look.
<mok0> ScottK2: Assume you are thinking of serpentine
<mok0> Ah, wxwidgets...
<dakira> hi.. i have a question.. the package qtiplot in (hardy) universe has a serious bug.. the developer is fixing it right now and will put out a new release in the next couple of days.. is there any way to get this into the final hardy?
<mario_limonciell> dakira, are there new features other  than this bug in the new release?
<mario_limonciell> s/bug/bugfix/
<dakira> mario_limonciell: i don't think so..
<mario_limonciell> dakira, then it shouldn't be any trouble.  just make sure the bug is documented on launchpad
<ScottK> mok0: No.  wxwidgets2.6
<ScottK> Ah.  You noticed
<dakira> lots of universities and scientists use qtiplot for evaluation and display of scientific data.. one of the core functionalities you need, is integration over the data.. but integration is completely broken in the release included in hardy.. we reported it to the dev yesterday and he's putting out a new release asap..
<mario_limonciell> dakira, I understand.  just document it on launchpad, that way you won't have to explain this all again to another MOTU to sponsor it
<mario_limonciell> you can just say look at this URL, and go :)
<mario_limonciell> also it's required at this stage in the development cycle
<dakira> mario_limonciell, when i report this in launchpad.. do I need to report it in all the details or is it sufficiant to describe the situation
<mario_limonciell> what you told me should be sufficient
<mario_limonciell> when the new version comes out, were you going to take care of the package?
<mario_limonciell> or were you just "reporting" this as a concern?
<dakira> mario_limonciell, I think I'd rather contact the maintainer.. my experience with packaging is (still) limited.. I intend going through the MOTU school, though ;)
<ScottK> bobbo: Assume it's because he's looking at uploading your patch.
<mario_limonciell> dakira, well most MOTU packages are "group" maintained with everyone on the motu team
<bobbo> ScottK; ah :) Still getting used to how this whole thing works
<mario_limonciell> dakira, but being a science package you may want to contact motu-science
<dakira> mario_limonciell, thx for the tip.. so for now (until the new release is out), I just open a new bug, right?
<mario_limonciell> yeah
<ScottK2> mok0: Based on your update to the wxwidgets2.6 change, does 2.8 need updating or is it good?
<mario_limonciell> and its good to document this before hand so its not a surprise later
<mok0> ScottK2: It needs updating, the debdiff is attached
<dakira> mario_limonciell: okay, thx.. I will do that! I assume this is the right place to report the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtiplot/ ?
<mario_limonciell> yup
<ScottK2> mok0: For you serpentine debdiff, I see that serpentine recently dropped from Main to Universe, so it needs maintainer adjusted and the earlier change "don't build the muine plugin since it's an universe package" can be reverted.  Please give those a shot and then attach a revised debdiff.
<mok0> ScottK2: ok, I noticed the plugin was disbled
<RainCT> \sh: great :)
<Iulian> Can someone please take a look at my debdiff - bug 199201 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199201 in gliv "Missing files in package gliv" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199201
<Iulian> Hey RainCT
<RainCT> bobbo: why do you ask?
<bobbo> RainCT; just curious :)
<dakira> mario_limonciell, okay done.. thx for the help
<RainCT> bobbo: ah you've submitted a patch :)
<RainCT> will review that then
<RainCT> Hi Iulian
<HighNo> what is the proposed update mechanism to get from gutsy to hardy?
<RainCT> HighNo: update-manager :)
<dakira> HighNo: ALT+F2 -> gksu "update-manager -d"
<HighNo> RainCT: ehm, ok... (noob question, I know...)
<HighNo> dakira: I don't think -d would be enough as hardy is still marked as development, right?
<HighNo> dakira: wouldn't it need at least a -c to that?
 * RainCT thinks -d is enough and asks hiself what -c is :P
<dakira> HighNo, just did it this way yesterday.. -c is for upgrading from an LTS release
<RainCT> s/hiself/himself
<RainCT> ah
<HighNo> dakira: ahhh
<HighNo> dakira: because I had problems with that on my last update. I wanted to go to feisty but update-manager changed sources in a way that I actually switched partly to gutsy-dev... I was just rechecking now before I do a mistake again
<dakira> HighNo, because LTS releases are not supposed to show available new releases until the next LTS is out.. i.e. dappers upgrade-manager will show hardy as soon as it's released..
<dakira> HighNo, that shoudln't have happened
<dakira> HighNo, anyway.. I think this is really offtopic here.. this is the MOTU channel
<RainCT> Iulian: please check debdiff's for unwanted changes and remove those before uploading them
<RainCT> Iulian: there are changes which aren't documented in the changelog (debian/rules), and you write "move Homepage field.." bug you are actually adding it.. please fix those and I'll upload it
<Iulian> RainCT: Yes, you're right, fixing it right now.
<Iulian> RainCT: I think it's ready now - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5376/plain/
<awen_> what is the best way, if you have a patch for package acpi-support? ... the version is 0.105 which suggest it is an ubuntu native package? should you still prepare a debdiff?
 * HighNo is running gutsy now...
<HighNo> I know it's a bit offtopic but I'd like to ask the wiser guys... while trying to update from gutsy to hardy (update-manager -d) I think I have a problem as the update-manager wants to remove ~100 packages, some of them being xrandr, xmodmap, xman, xhost, xkill, system-config-printer, openoffice.orgm, gpgp... that does not sound sane to me, should I update anyway?
<awen_> HighNo: sounds wrong to me...
<bobbo> Has xmms-dev been removed from Hardy? A package that build-deps on it wont pbuild
<awen_> HighNo: but it can easily happen if the archive is in a not-so-good state, aka. an important dependency to a package is missing in the archive... usually you should just wait till tomorrow, do an aptitude update, and hopefully it is giving a more sane upgrade
<HighNo> awen_: so I should not use update manager - at least don't update with it today?
<\sh> bobbo: xmms-dev is still available
<bobbo> \sh thanks
<\sh> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xmms
 * \sh stops for tonight....
<\sh> cu tomorrow
<Fujitsu> Why didn't we kill xmms off?
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: virtual package against some gtk2-fork? ;-)
<awen_> HighNo: if it claims to remove "xrandr" (that is the exact name, right?) i would recommend not to... and wait
<bobbo> does anyone still actually use xmms?
<awen_> HighNo: or if you are using a local mirror of the repos, you could try switching to the primary mirror, and see if they are in a better state
<HighNo> awen_: I can't see which mirror update-manager uses, can I?
<awen_> HighNo: it uses the same as adept/synaptics... just close update-manager and change it there, then switch back
<awen_> HighNo: but try again tomorrow... if you don't have any luck, show up in #ubuntu+1 to seek help; if i'm there you're welcome to ping me
<HighNo> awen_: ah, right. I switched now to the main server... I'll check if things work now, if not I will do it tomorrow
<HighNo> awen_: at least I managed to leave feisty for gutsy today - and man - are those fonts smooth now...
<awen_> HighNo: they are nice, no doubt about that...
<LaserJock> hmm, silly question. where does Gnome put the Trash folder?
<Seveas> LaserJock, ~/.Trash
<Nafallo> .Trash
<LaserJock> my Trash folder looks a heck of a lot like /dev
<LaserJock> hmm, well that's what I thought, but it's empty
<LaserJock> so why do I have /dev show up in Nautilus when I go to Trash?
<Amaranth> In hardy the trash moved to ~/.local/share/Trash
<Amaranth> yay standards
<LaserJock> maybe I'll try logging out
<LaserJock> it's somewhat concerning to have /dev in Trash :-)
<LaserJock> hmmpf, rebooting didn't help
<Fujitsu> Anyone have any insight on bug #199256? The changes in archive state between the two builds are fairly minimal, and I can't see anything that should have broken it...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199256 in petsc "petsc FTBFS" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199256
<mruiz> hi all
<mruiz> if a debian directory contains control.in and control , which one should be modified?
<StevenK> control.in, and then there is probably a target in debian/rules to update debian/control
<cprov> hi guys, does anyone have a minute to help me to get banshee and other gnome apps actually playing music/video on my fresh hardy installation ?
<cprov> mpg321 & mplayer work fine, I've just upgraded from gutsy :)
<Fujitsu> cprov: ubuntu-restricted-extra, perhaps. Or try playing it with Totem first.
<cprov> Fujitsu: totem and rhythmbox fail in the same way
<cprov> u-r-e is also already installed
<Fujitsu> Sounds like a rather nasty format you have there.
<cprov> Fujitsu: it's a X61
<cprov> mp3
<cprov> Fujitsu: also, as I said, mpg321 works fine
<Fujitsu> That doesn't use gstreamer. anyway, this is probably better in #ubuntu+1.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, of course, gstream cries with: "GStreamer resource error: Failed"
<Fujitsu> Umm...
<Fujitsu> cprov: What does gstreamer-properties say the default output plugin is?
<cprov> Fujitsu: alsa
<Fujitsu> Try setting it to PulseAudio.
<Fujitsu> That's the default nowadays, I believe.
<mruiz> thanks StevenK
<cprov> Fujitsu: the test (the tone) works
<cprov> Fujitsu: but banshee nothing
<Fujitsu> Try setting
<Fujitsu> Um.
<Fujitsu> Damn lag.
<RAOF> cprov: Have you restarted banshee after changing the gstreamer setting?
<cprov> RAOF: yes
<ScottK> TheMuso: Ping.
<cprov> damm it works when I run it via sudo
<ScottK> TheMuso: Would you please ack and confirm Bug 199265 when you have a moment.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199265 in suitesparse "[FFe] suiteparse 3.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199265
<crimsun> cprov: groups|grep audio>&/dev/null;echo $?
<Fujitsu> Thanks ScottK.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: No problem.  I'm not worried about you getting it all to work.
<cprov> crimsun: '0'
<TheMuso> ScottK: sure
<Fujitsu> Damn petsc.
<Fujitsu> FFe in 30 minutes. Not bad efficiency on your part!
<crimsun> cprov: and "gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///usr/share/sounds/startup.wav"?
<cprov> crimsun: it failed, let me pastebin it for you, one sec
<cprov> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58682/
<crimsun> cprov: ps -C pulseaudio>&/dev/null;echo $?
<cprov> crimsun: err, found it, the System->Sound->Music & Movies was set to AutoDetect
<cprov> crimsun: I've set it to ALSA and it worked
<cprov> crimsun: '0' for you cmd-line request
<crimsun> cprov: hum, but this is a fresh hardy install, no?
<cprov> crimsun: no, upgrade from gutsy
<crimsun> ah, I see, at :41
<cprov> ... desktop effects on intel video. Amazing :)
<crimsun> cprov: so pulseaudio is running, and nothing using pulse works.  Is this a direct dist-upgrade?  Have you logged out and back in?
<Fujitsu> cprov: That's worked for ages :)
<cprov> crimsun: yes, I 've logged out, rebooted, etc
<Iulian> RainCT: What kind of errors do you get?
<cprov> Fujitsu: ehe, not here, my previous gutsy inst simply refused to enable them
<crimsun> cprov: please pastebin output from "ls -la .pulse*"
<crimsun> err, that should be ~/.pulse*
<Fujitsu> cprov: Ah, 965?
<RainCT> Iulian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5379/
<cprov> crimsun: $ls -la .pulse/
<cprov> total 8
<cprov> drwxr-xr-x   2 root  root   4096 Mar  6 10:19 .
<cprov> drwxr-xr-x 117 cprov sbuild 4096 Mar  6 21:29 ..
<cprov> crimsun: sorry ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58686/
<Fujitsu> Those permissions look bad.
<crimsun> cprov: ~/.pulse* ?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, my local "sbuild" user :-/
<cprov> crimsun: yes
<Fujitsu> cprov: No, that's not what I was looking at.
<Iulian> RainCT: I will take a look again to see what I can do.
<Iulian> RainCT: Although I don't have a clue about it.
<crimsun> cprov: ok, that's very similar to 189060
<crimsun> cprov: although I really, really need ~/.pulse*, not ~/pulse/
<cprov> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58688/
<crimsun> cprov: ok, so it's:
<crimsun> drwxr-xr-x   2 root  root   4096 Mar  6 10:19 .
<crimsun> cprov: what user is pulseaudio running as?
<cprov> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58690/
<crimsun> cprov: ok, please add those and ~/.xsession-errors as attachments to bug 189060
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189060 in pulseaudio "$HOME/.pulse and $HOME/.pulse-cookie have incorrect permissions after upgrade from gutsy to hardy alpha 4" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189060
<crimsun> we've got a nice race in the daemon, apparently
<cprov> crimsun: sure
<mok0> ScottK2: almost done with serpentine
<mok0> ScottK2: I'll open up another bug for it
<Iulian> RainCT: I'm going to sleep. I will make a new debdiff or try to fix it tomorrow morning.
<Iulian> Good night all.
<cprov> crimsun: done, thank you for helping me with this problem, I've lost a considerable part of my hair :)
<cprov> Fujitsu: RAOF, thank you too.
<cprov> Fujitsu: btw, my video is one GM965/GL960
<mok0> ScottK2: bug 199277, subscribed to motu-release
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199277 in serpentine "[needs-merge] serpentine_0.9-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199277
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-07
<LaserJock> do you think anybody would mind if we didn't do the Maintainer check for packages with "ppa" in the version?
<slangasek> yes :)
<LaserJock> darn
<slangasek> well - is it your own address you'd be putting there?
<LaserJock> I don't think we should be having ubuntu-motu and ubuntu-devel-discuss as Maintainer on PPA packages
<LaserJock> well, *I* don't want to be on there
<LaserJock> it's a team-maintained package
<slangasek> oh, but the Maintainer check only requires that the Maintainer address is *@*ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> yes, it's have to be my email to do that
<LaserJock> * it'd
<slangasek> oh.  Uploaders: field? :-)
<slangasek> that's certainly a different case than the one I was worrying about, though
<StevenK> The maintainer field munging shouldn't happen on with PPAs
<LaserJock> dpkg-source checks if you have an @ubuntu.com email address
<LaserJock> and if you do it errors out if you don't set the Maintainer field
<LaserJock> if you don't have an @ubuntu.com it's just a warning
<StevenK> [11:39] < LaserJock> I don't think we should be having ubuntu-motu and ubuntu-devel-discuss as Maintainer on PPA packages
<StevenK> That ^ is something different, too
<LaserJock> yes
<StevenK> Since the munging happens for binary packages too. So stop talking about two seperate issues at once. :-)
<LaserJock> but what I'd normally do is set ubuntu-motu as the Maintainer as I don't want to be listed as maintainer
<LaserJock> ah, well, there's that too
<LaserJock> I was talking about source package munging
<StevenK> I thought it was just a warning, like you said?
<LaserJock> it's only a warning if DEBEMAIL doesn't have @ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> so in my case it throws an error
<StevenK> Bwahaha
<StevenK> I get a phone call as shown as 'Overseas' by caller id
<StevenK> Recorded message with an American accent, "Hold the line please, I have a call for this number."
<StevenK> And then an engaged tone.
<LaserJock> hmm, so I guess I'm in a bit of a pickle
<LaserJock> I guess I'll set myself as Maintainer
<LaserJock> but perhaps we should have dpkg-source do a warning in all cases
<crimsun> oh crap, we have to somehow handle the default mixer controls in GNOME for hardy
<crimsun> 'cos, eh, there's a serious desync when GSt uses the ALSA hw mixer as opposed to the PA one
<crimsun> gconf hackery, yay
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> 'lo
<bddebian> Hi crimsun
<LaserJock> hiya crimsun and bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bddebian> ScottK: You around?
<ScottK> bddebian: Vaguely for a moment
<bddebian> ScottK: WTF is up with testresources?  It built on the other archs and it builds fine for me in a hardy pbuilder!?
 * Hobbsee ponders the idea of #launchpad sending us people for packaging support
<ScottK> bddebian: Dunno.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That would be unfortunate.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's what they're doing now
<Hobbsee> [14:51] <cprov> 00:20:55> tbf, damoxc: could you, please, post packaging questions in #ubuntu{-devel, -motu} ?
<Hobbsee> [14:51] <tbf> 00:21:05> cprov: the help text starts very generic, so there is a high risk that people like me skip the entire paragraph, and miss the relevant information provided by those sentenses
<Hobbsee> [14:51] <cprov> 00:21:29> tbf: fine, send and email with your suggestion to launchpad-users ML, I will update the text by request
<Hobbsee> [14:51] <tbf> 00:21:31> cprov: the motu guess usually forward you to #launchpad, when it comes to PPA
<Hobbsee> [14:51] <cprov> 00:21:59> tbf: I believe it's not true for "packaging" questions
<ScottK> I guess I'll have to listen there for who to send back.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i doubt he's awake
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> tbf was that one
<ScottK> It's certainly not our job to teach people how to stuff things in random third party repos
<Hobbsee> well, that's my thought
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, has someone *checked* that the ppa packages aren't showing us as maintainer?
<ScottK> The do
<ScottK> We've had mail to the MOTU list on PPA packages.
<Hobbsee> they are, or are not showing as us maintainer?
<Hobbsee> yeah, but didn't they fix that?
<Hobbsee> or did htey break it again?
<ScottK> Dunno.  When would they have fixed it.
<Hobbsee> ages ago.  when some of us yelled over it.
<ScottK> Stuff I uploaded yesterday to my PPA has Ubuntu Core Developers as maintainer
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<ScottK> I'd suggest saying don't send PPA packagers to #ubuntu-motu for packaging help either (you said devel)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<Hobbsee> i figured that could be up for conjecture, at least for ab it
<ScottK> Not at all
<ScottK> Canonical makes a big deal about LP is separate from Ubuntu.  They can't have it both ways.
<ScottK> PPA is a Launchpad product that is not part of Ubuntu.
<cinvoke> Does anybody know how to open port 22?
<Hobbsee> 22's open by default on ubuntu systems.
<Hobbsee> and this is not a support channel.  #ubuntu is
<RAOF> Hm.  Tracker doesn't like indexing my mail.  Again.
<StevenK> RAOF: Still?
<RAOF> StevenK: Oh, it did before.  I filed a bug, and I think it got fixed.
<RAOF> Then I decided to try beagle again, which doesn't tend to die as easily.
<RAOF> Then I switched back to tracker, since we're including it by default and it's meant to have improved significantly... and for some strange reason it barfs on my evolution mailbox with >~ 100K emails in it.
<RAOF> Oh, and the backtrace is nothing but ?? :)
<RAOF> Well, the apport retracer can see if it has any better luck once my lappy gets a net connection again.
<warp10> Good morning
<HighN1> good morning warp10
<warp10> hey HighN1!
<HighN1> args
<HighNo> ah, that's better
<warp10> :D
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> good morning
<\sh> grmpf..relogging
<\sh> whoever is responsible for virtualbox, please add admin group users to the vbox group during install pretty please ,-)
<\sh> brb
<\sh> re
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, anyone used imapsync, imapcopy, or offline imap?  I'm trying to figure out which would be appropriate for backup up GMail - think Google suddenly gets taken out by a meteor or twelve kind of thinking.
 * Fujitsu takes note to knock out tonyyarusso's place when he next decides to demolish Google.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: See, that's the brilliance of it though.  If I'm dead I don't care about my mail anymore.
<Fujitsu> Damnit.
<HighNo> tonyyarusso: I've used thunderbird and marked folders as 'available offline' - it even has a GUI :-)
<HighNo> tonyyarusso: it even has an email reader included - it's almost like GMail but offline :-)
<tonyyarusso> HighNo: I specifically want no GUI.  I want my headless machine to do it for me, instead of the ridiculously slow nonsense of trying to use Thunderbird or Evo while they're doing it.
<tonyyarusso> HighNo: Trust me, with 200+ folders, having the sync be in the mail client is simply not a viable option anymore.
<HighNo> tonyyarusso: see the :-) at the end? :-)
<tonyyarusso> No :-) :-) :-)
<tonyyarusso> O noez!  teh aolers haz invadez!
<HighNo> tonyyarusso: I've once used an interesting tool that backed up the imap and had an impressive searh function like google for mail. I think it was called Nöe
<tonyyarusso> HighNo: eh? the middle character of that name isn't in my character set.
<HighNo> Hehe, it's an o with two dots above. let me search for the link...
<HighNo> Ok, I remebered it wrong, it's zoe: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zoe/
<HighNo> But I see it is no longer in active development
<HighNo> I had it installed and it was really cool.
<HighNo> it was impressively fast too
<HighNo> but enough of the praise it seems abandoned now
<DktrKranz2> rulus: around?
<rulus> DktrKranz2: hi
<TomaszD> hello motu people :] a bite-size bug for anyone who has two minutes to spare https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/199413
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199413 in vlc "Please include Polish translation for .desktop file (diff included)" [Undecided,New]
<lool> Hi folks; I'd like to discuss pushing new elisa updates to universe
<lool> It's a bit complex because: 1) it technically requires a freeze exception since these are new upstreams
<lool> 2) it's pending main promotion, but can't be promoted because the current packages are completely broken
<lool> 3) it requires NEWing of 3 new sources and misc binary renames
<lool> Since the packages are completely broken ATM, my plan is to simply push the new ones
<lool> New pigment, new elisa, and 3 new elisa-plugins-{good,bad,ugly} sources
<Hobbsee> lool: if the archive admins are happy to put in the time and effort to review and promote, etc, then it's fine by me.
<Hobbsee> sounds like pitti is
<lool> Cool
<pwnguin> interesting software; i just set up a mythbuntu box
<pwnguin> but we don't have a pvr so a lot of it's worthless to us ;)
<pochu> ScottK: the rest == interdiff ?
<pochu> (re: emesene FFe)
<DktrKranz2> rulus: re bug 180383, did GtkVD stop working? If so, it can be SRU-worthy if you can isolate a patch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180383 in gtkvd "Van Dale website code changed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180383
<geser> DktrKranz2: Hi, any progress with dietlibc?
<DktrKranz2> geser: hi. I planned to ping you some days ago, but I forgot :( Anyway, despite it works on i386 and amd64, there's no way to have it working for sparc (and I guess for other ports too)ù...
<geser> DktrKranz2: will there be a new upload of dietlibc or can I upload the fix for FTBFS for bglibs?
<DktrKranz2> geser: upstream did not release a fix to work with gcc 4.2 yet, so I guess the safer way is to revert my changes and compiling binaries depending on dietlibc with -fno-stack-protector. They're 15...
<geser> will you do the upload or should I?
<DktrKranz2> Since I need to manage several uploads, I guess I'll be able to do it in the weekend, but if you need to have to push bglibs in short terms, you can do it.
<geser> DktrKranz2: I'll wait for the new dietlibc upload
 * Hobbsee waits for laserjock
 * geser waits for imbrandon
<DktrKranz2> geser: agreed then. I hope to have a better fix for intrepid than having so many deltas... but that's the story so far (also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GccSsp, "Record of problems")
<geser> DktrKranz2: what about building dietlibc on sparc/powerpc with -fno-stack-protector? or is it broken on the others archs too (although they build)?
<DktrKranz2> geser: powerpc is broken (it FTBFS the same way as sparc). I haven't hppa or ia64 boxes to check, amd64 neither, lpia needs porting.
<DktrKranz2> and if we compile dietlibc with -fno-stack-protector, applications needs to use it as well or they receive segfaults at startup.
<rulus> DktrKranz2: GtkVD is not in the archive yet, but the bug is in gnuvd too. Gnuvd < 1.0.5 does not work anymore; version 1.0.5 is in fact no more than a bugfix for this bug.
<DktrKranz2> rulus: oh... yes. I was referring to gnuvd, sorry. Anyway, if you can isolate a patch for it, it can be easier to review than backporting new upstream to -proposed.
<DktrKranz2> I see you proposed a fix in debian 459286, if this solves the issue, it's great.
<ubotu> Debian bug 459286 in gnuvd "gnuvd: No longer works." [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/459286
<rulus> DktrKranz2: that was only to fix the included graphical component
<rulus> DktrKranz2: I'll try to make a full patch later
<DktrKranz2> rulus: great! Ping me when ready, if you need guidance or sponsoring.
<rulus> DktrKranz2: sure, will do :)
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<Hobbsee> full circle magazine is recommending checkinstall from compiling from source!
<Iulian> Heya
<jdstrand> hi dholbach!
<Hobbsee> oh noes, it's jdstrand
<jdstrand> dholbach: I am using firefox3 and python-launchpad-bugs. I have some scripts that use 'Bug.authentication = '<path>/cookies.txt', but ff3 uses sqlite
<dholbach> jdstrand: I think thekorn has a solution for that
<jdstrand> dholbach: is there a workaround or new way of using p-l-b
<jdstrand> Hobbsee: :P
<jdstrand> dholbach: ah yes, checking the latest changelog, I found bug #181138
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181138 in python-launchpad-bugs "RFE: use login/password to create a temporary cookie" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181138
<thekorn> jdstrand, bug 192575 has a workaround if you want to use your cookie file
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192575 in python-launchpad-bugs "HTTPConnection: Firefox 3 stores cookies in sqlite database" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192575
<jdstrand> thekorn: thanks!
<Iulian> Uhmm, anyone has any ideas how to fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/5379/plain/ ?
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in 7 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ScottK> pochu: IIRC bulid and install logs, but I don't have time to check right now.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I didn't realize it was only supposed to be binary mangling.  Sorry about that.
<ScottK2> mok0: I'm headed out of town.  Since it's bugfix only (I'm assuming that's correct) it doesn't need motu-release, just sponsored.
<mok0> ScottK: I am working to incorporate Tiago's patch
<ScottK> OK
<bobbo> geser; would you know why lvemix build-deps on python-xml  (Bug #199014)? RainCT sent me in your direction.
<ScottK> I may or may not be on line over the weekend.
<bobbo> s/lvemix/livemix
<mok0> ScottK: should I create a new debdiff, or an interdiff?
<ScottK> Debdiff.  Interdiff is deprecated.
<mok0> ScottK: ok, I hope it's not too late
<ScottK> I think not if it's all bug fixes
<mok0> ScottK: I appears so
<mok0> s/I/It
<ScottK> We bug fix universe all the way up to the final archive freeze before release.
<mok0> ScottK: good
<mok0> ScottK: the current drive to fix bugs is sure to introduce new ones :-)
<ScottK> Sure.  The goal is to net make forward progress
<mok0> ScottK: since I am applying a patch from trunk, serpentine is no longer version 0.9, but somewhere along the line towards 0.9.1. How should I indicate that in the package name?
<mok0> ScottK: serpentine_0.9+r162-0ubuntu1 is my suggestion
<tiagoboldt> Some recent update (hardy), has changed my fonts in almost all my apps.. firefox, thunderbird, xchat.. Anyone noticed the same?
<mok0> tiagoboldt: no
<tiagoboldt> I've got someone in #ubuntu+1 saying the exact same thing..
<mok0> tiagoboldt: Actually, I don't use any of the apps you mention
<geser> bobbo: iirc livemix FTBFS without it
<bobbo> geser; thanks :)
<geser> bobbo: remove it from build-depends and try to build it to see what needs fixing
<bobbo> ok will do
<bobbo> geser; seems to be building fine without it :/
<geser> bobbo: just checked again, FTBFS without python-xml for me
<bobbo> geser, hmmm very odd
<dholbach> does using python-dev as a build-dep fix it?
<geser> bobbo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5402/
<bobbo> i better go double check mine is building properly
<bobbo> now pbuilder is being moody, not my day today :/
<geser> bobbo: build-depending on python seems to do it
<bobbo> geser; ah thanks. Now i just gotta get pbuilder working again and I can make a debdiff :)
<mok0> Hmm. How do you test the simple patchsystem?
<bmm> Hello
<bmm> I'm new here
<bmm> I want to compile some deb packages :)
<bmm> to be the master of the universe...
<james_w> bmm: hi. Have you seen this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<bmm> yes, I'm reading all web pages about...
<geser> emgent: are you still working on bug #191154?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191154 in revelation "Please merge revelation-0.4.11-3 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191154
<emgent> geser, yep but when i opened it was freeze mode
<emgent> feel free to work on it
<jdstrand> dholbach: created a patch for #192575
<jdstrand> bug #192575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192575 in python-launchpad-bugs "HTTPConnection: Firefox 3 stores cookies in sqlite database" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192575
<jdstrand> dholbach: added bzr branch with changeset
<RainCT> hi
<dholbach_> jdstrand: great - best to let thekorn and bdmurray know - they're the pylpbugs masters :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<dholbach> hey bddebian
<emgent> :)
<bddebian> Hi dholbach, emgent
<Iulian> Hey RainCT - I've submitted a new debdiff to #199201
<Iulian> Hi bddebian ;)
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<xuftugulus> hello people. I just recently started using ubuntu, but am quite experienced with unix systems, learned using autotools have competence with C, can both read and write excellent source code, and want to get involved.
<bobbo> RainCT; you up for testing the new debdiff for bug #199014 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in revelation "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<RainCT> Hi Iulian :). Will look at it in a moment.
<RainCT> Welcome xuftugulus
<Iulian> xuftugulus: Well, I think you should start reading the wiki pages from /topic
<RainCT> bobbo: have you checked what the build dependency is needed for?
<xuftugulus> ok will do, thanx for the replies.
<bobbo> RainCT; yeah i talked to geser and we worked out how to fix it
<RainCT> bobbo: great. upload the debdiff please, there's only a .dsc on your comment
<bobbo> woops :/
<RainCT> bobbo: btw, I'm curious.. What is the dependency for?
<bobbo> RainCT; geser doesnt *really* know but we do know that it FTBFS without python / python-xml
<bobbo> RainCT; http://bobbo.mooo.com/~bobbo/livemix_0.49~rc2-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<RainCT> z@ubuntu/member/mathiaz] has joined #ubuntu-motu
<RainCT> bobbo: you forgot the >= 2.4 in the python builddep; (added that)
<bobbo> RainCT; is the rest fine?
<RainCT> bobbo: seems so :)
<bobbo> wahey :)
<POX_> how can I remove my name from #199014 (pypar2 is already fixed but I'm still receiving bug comments)
<POX_> ?
<jpatrick> POX_: unsubribe yourself
<POX_> I'm not subscribed
<POX_> so I cannot do it
 * POX_ tried
<RainCT> POX_: are you bug contact for the package or what?
<POX_> yes, for pypar2
<jpatrick> bug #199014
<POX_> but pypar2 is already synced with Debian
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in revelation "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<RainCT> POX_: then afaik you can't; but ask in #launchpad to be sure
<POX_> eh, nevermid then
<jdstrand> dholbach: heh, not sure why I was thinking it was you... :)
<dholbach> jdstrand: I was much more involved with pylpbugs and bughelper than I am now :)
<RainCT> Iulian: I only complained about the changelog or?
<xuftugulus> how do i expose my secret key to debsign? I followed the steps of the GnuPrivacyGuardHowTo correctly i believe, but debuild -S -sa still fails.
<RainCT> xuftugulus: have you exported DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL variable?
<xuftugulus> johnyc@pazuzu:~/dev/brasero-0.6.1$ echo $DEBFULLNAME
<xuftugulus> John Mpanos
<xuftugulus> johnyc@pazuzu:~/dev/brasero-0.6.1$ echo $DEBEMAIL
<xuftugulus> maihem666@gmail.com
<Iulian> RainCT: IIRC you told me to remove unnecessary lines and yes you said something about the changelog.
<Iulian> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xuftugulus> I believe so ;)
<RainCT> xuftugulus: if you run "gpg --list-secret-keys" does it say EXACTLY "John Mpanos <maihem666@gmail.com>"?
<Iulian> RainCT: Did you get that error message again?
 * Iulian shrugs
<RainCT> Iulian: with the new one it works, fixed what you say in your last comment and I'm building it now :)
<Iulian> RainCT: That's great.
<xuftugulus> no you are right, but the comment of gpg needs to be on my DEBFULLNAME ?
<RainCT> Iulian: (you forgot to remove config.guess changes from the debdiff too, btw)
<RainCT> xuftugulus: yes, between brakets
<Iulian> RainCT: I think if I remove config.guess you'll get that error.
<Iulian> RainCT: Not sure about it.
<RainCT> Iulian: I removed it before applying the patch and it worked.. (remove it from the debdiff, not the source, if you understood it like that)
<Iulian> RainCT: Yes, I understood what you said.
<RainCT> ok
<Iulian> RainCT: Next time I will remove them :)
<Iulian> Ohh, I think I know what was the problem.
<Iulian> But I'm not very sure.
<RainCT> OT, does top have some option to sort stuff by memory usage?
<Iulian> In debian/rules I added dh_install debian/gliv.xpm /usr/share/applications instead of gliv.desktop
<Iulian> I will make a test when I have some time.
<xuftugulus> ok, i am taking the demo package build from start....
<xuftugulus> thanx for the help
<broonie> RainCT: Yes. O will bring up a menu of sort options.
<RainCT> broonie: thanks
<mruiz> hi all
<Iulian> Hey
<hellboy195> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> hellboy195: yes
<hellboy195> dholbach: circuslinux. Only the .desktop file isn't correct!?
<dholbach> hellboy195: which bug number?
<hellboy195> dholbach:  bug #198796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198796 in circuslinux "Please sync circuslinux 1.0.3-21 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198796
<dholbach> hellboy195: if you don't think we should merge, best to subscribe norsetto and raise that on the bug report
<james_w> dholbach: do you have your party hat on?
<dholbach> I just noticed there was still discussion going on, which is why I unsubscribed the sponsors team
<dholbach> james_w: party hat on? :)
<hellboy195> dholbach: ah. true sry. it's just that I haven't seen him for a while here. Maybe I'll write him a mail
<dholbach> hellboy195: or just subscribe him to the bug
<dholbach> james_w: how are you doing? :)
<hellboy195> dholbach: k, it's actually a merge I just have to check out what has to be done (by me)ซ๗
<dholbach> alrighty
<james_w> dholbach: it's nearly the weekend :-)
<dholbach> james_w: hehe.... yeah :-)
<rexbron> jcastro: Hey Jorge, what is your @ubuntu address, jcastro@ubuntu.com is getting bounced back to me
<jcastro> rexbron: jorge@
<hellboy195> dholbach: Am I right that the sync block is only about 1 line? http://pastebin.com/m26c04e87
<jdstrand> emgent: hi!
<jdstrand> emgent: re: bug #198731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198731 in lighttpd "[CVE-2008-1111] Failure to Handle Exceptional Conditions " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198731
<dholbach> hellboy195: best to ask norsetto that
<jdstrand> emgent: the debdiff looks good and I will be uploading it shortly
<hellboy195> dholbach: ah k :)
<jdstrand> emgent: one minor nit though-- while Debian Policy doesn't specify a line width in the changelog, convention dictates it should be under 80 characters
<jdstrand> emgent: fyi only-- I am fixing it and uploading
<jdstrand> emgent: thanks! :)
<Iulian> RainCT: Thanks, I'm forwarding to Debian now.
<Lamego> simam0rr
<jdstrand> emgent: oh, for clarity, this of course does not apply to the Maintainer or package lines :)
<jdstrand> emgent: one other small thing-- the changelogs refer to 90-CVE-2008-1111.dpatch when they should refer to 91_CVE-2008-1111.dpatch
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1111)
<ubotu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-1111)
<jdstrand> emgent: as I know, that is an easy one to miss ;)
<hellboy195> dholbach: btw. I'm doing another merge so I noticed that Debian renamed librra0-dev to librra-dev. Do we need a transition. whom should I ask , etc ,..
<dholbach> hellboy195: if everything is in universe, just write a mail to ubuntu-motu@ as a heads up, do the transition and see if a simple rebuild works for all rdepends
<dholbach> you could also mail the motu-release team folks so they're aware of what's going on
<hellboy195> dholbach: well. librra-dev isn't in universe yet but I could ask the release team what to do :)
<dholbach> for universe it's fine to let just ubuntu-motu and motu-release know
<hellboy195> k =)
<RainCT> how can I force the installation of a .deb?
<hellboy195> RainCT:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i *,deb
<RainCT> thanks
<hellboy195> np
<Halph> How do I install a folder recursively? Can I do it without specifying each subfile that needs installation and each directory?
<RainCT> Halph: dh_install accepts directory names
<RainCT> so just list the directory in debian/install or add "dh_install path/to/directory usr/whatever/destination" to debian/rules
<Halph> oh, so I don't need to write an install target into the Makefile?
<Halph> hey, it worked! Thanks!
<Cybermatt> Hello i keep getting this error from pbuilder-dist when i try to create gutsy chroots http://pastebin.ca/932393
<Cybermatt> it gives me a base tarball but its not useable
<RainCT> Cybermatt: please paste /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist somewhere
<Cybermatt> RainCT, http://pastebin.ca/932410
<RainCT> Cybermatt: no idea, sorry
<RainCT> I'm rewriting the thing in Python, btw. It should become more robust then
<doofy`> does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans mean netbeans 6 is in universe or will be soon? im a little confused
<doofy`> nevermind, looks like the packages are on revu... I'm assuming they will only be in hardy though
<RainCT> doofy`: 6.0.1 is in Hardy's universe
<doofy`> RainCT, cool, thanks
<RainCT> keescook: already uploaded?
<RainCT> (ubuntu-dev-tools 0.28)
<keescook> RainCT: just now, yes
<RainCT> keescook: nevermind then :)
<keescook> RainCT: okay.  :)  did I miss something?
<RainCT> keescook: no, I wanted to ask you to wait a bit as this weekend I'll probably work on some scripts (mainly get the new pbuilder-dist ready) but it doesn't really matter :)
<keescook> RainCT: oh! sorry about that.  There was an mk-sbuild-lv fix that I wanted to get published.
<RainCT> keescook: don't worry, it's no problem at all :)
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> can someone delete this : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=vala
<asabil> I uploaded it there by mistake
<RainCT> asabil: is archieving it enough?
<asabil> RainCT: what is archiving ?
<RainCT> asabil: making it unaccessible from the website but keeping the files on the server
<asabil> that's fine
<RainCT> asabil: ok, done
<asabil> thanks
<RainCT> (correction: it's just not listing it on the mainpage; it's still accessible if you enter details.py?package=value)
<RainCT> Cybermatt: I see the error you got with pbuilder-dist is fixed in ubuntu-dev-tools 0.28
<mok0> Anyone here knows about gpg-agent?
<mok0> I can't get it to work with debsign
<mok0> Ah, I had tp set GPG_TTY
<cyberixae> Where can I find a guide for watch files?
<james_w> cyberixae: http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/uscan.html
<james_w> or http://jameswestby.net/mentors/tutorials/writingawatchfile.html for a quick tutorial
<cyberixae> thanks
<flithm> hey everyone... I can't find that page that shows me how to install a chroot hardy for testing package builds (don't want to install via the iso)
<mathiaz> flithm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<flithm> mathiaz: ahhh great thanks
<cyberixae> E: mi2svg source: clean-should-be-satisfied-by-build-depends debhelper
<cyberixae> What's this? What's this?
<cyberixae> There's something very wrong
<geser> cyberixae: add -i to linda or lintian to get a verbose message
<geser> cyberixae: add a versioned dependency on debhelper to build-depends
<cyberixae> oh
<cyberixae> It seems I only had it inBuild-Depends-Indep
<geser> cyberixae: everything you need in the clean target must be listed as Build-Depends
<cyberixae> I wonder, if I actually need to have a Build-Depends-Indep section
<cyberixae> Maybe I could just change it to Build-Depends
<geser> have you any arch:all packages?
<cyberixae> I have one
<cyberixae> This means I need the Indep section?
<cyberixae> lintian stopped complaining when I tried without. linda didn't complain either.
<geser> cyberixae: not necessarily, B-D-Indep is for those Build-Depends which are only needed for building the arch:all packages, so the buildds which build only the arch:any part don't need to install those
<cyberixae> Well I have only one package which is arch:all
<geser> then it won't make much difference as it will only be build on the i386 buildd (which also builds the arch:all packages)
<flithm> hey everyone, if I'm building a deb but I've changed the source content package (ie the lzma downloaded from launchpad) is there a way to stop dpkjg-buildpackage from complaining that the lzma has changed?
<cyberixae> K. I think I'm starting to be ready. I hope I got it all right. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mi2svg
<Cybermatt> cyberixae, i am not a motu but there are a few common mistakes
<Cybermatt> 1. current policy version is 3.7.3
<Cybermatt> and 2. Need a Homepage control file field
<cyberixae> It has a Homepage field!
<Cybermatt> sorry didn't see it
<cyberixae> k
<cyberixae> no problem
<cyberixae> Just wanted to make sure it doesn't magically disappear or anything
<Cybermatt> :)
<cyberixae> policy version updated
<RainCT> cyberixae: if you ping me tomorrow I'll have a look at it
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-08
<azeem> hrm
<azeem> what happens if I upload a source packages to PPA but forget the .orig.tar.gz?
<slangasek> mrh
<azeem> I mean, will I have to bug people, or can I just rebuild the package with -sa and reupload
<azeem> or do I have to bump version numbers
<slangasek> it was rejected, then?
<slangasek> or what?
<azeem> dunno, it was only a few minutes ago
<azeem> this was the first time I tried to upload something to PPA
<azeem> ah
<azeem> rejected
<azeem> bah
<azeem> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<slangasek> ah, really?  I have no recollection of using -sa when uploading a package to PPA; but maybe yours is an .orig.tar.gz that's not in the archive... oh, or it could be rejected for an unrelated reason ;)
<azeem> slangasek: yeah, am trying to get the opensync-0.22 packages compiled for hardy
<slangasek> s/archive/library/
<azeem> but apparently I have to add bogus changelog entries with "hardy" in it for that
<slangasek> azeem: no, you just need a .changes that points at hardy
<azeem> ah, that'd work as well then
<azeem> thanks
<soundray> Hi, I've been assigned a bug and don't know why. What should I do?
<slangasek> soundray: well, you might want to mention the bug # for starters :)
<azeem>  Subject: [PPA debian-opensync] Accepted: opensync 0.22-2 (source)
<azeem> yay
<soundray> slangasek: #457246
<slangasek> soundray: um... is that a Debian bug number?
<slangasek> it's not a Launchpad bug number
<soundray> slangasek: yes... but the email was sent to the address I use on launchpad.
<soundray> I guess it's just a mistake. I know hardly anything about netatalk :)
<azeem> soundray: what's your launchpad login and/or the address you use on it?
<soundray> azeem: soundray; ubuntubug@soundray.de
<azeem> weird
<slangasek> soundray: that's very strange, the only related open bug I see on netatalk source is bug #195011, which is not linked to the Debian version and not assigned to you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195011 in netatalk "netatalk fails assertion, afpd won't launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195011
<slangasek> oh, are you perhaps in the bugsquad group?
<soundray> slangasek: no.
<azeem> soundray: if it was a mail you got, maybe you can put it on a pastebin
<soundray> I've only ever reported a few bugs in feisty (unrelated)
<slangasek> soundray: ah, heh, there's the problem - you have a login named "ubuntubug" :)
<azeem> slangasek: do you think there's a realistic chance in getting opensync-0.22 into hardy?
<soundray> azeem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58823/
<slangasek> soundray: so yes, someone mistook you for the Ubuntu bug squad; "ubuntubug" seems like a poor choice of a launchpad ID :)
<slangasek> azeem: hmm, how do I answer that objectively... :)
<soundray> slangasek: okay, that would explain it
<soundray> I guess it's safe to ignore -- or should I pass it on to someone?
<slangasek> safe to ignore, it's already been reassigned to the correct party
<soundray> slangasek, azeem: thanks for your help.
<emgent> heya
<Exfil> i need help porting Photoshop cs2 to gusty, i have the adobe folder in the program files directory under wine but i cant seem to get the right registry key imported, when cs2 loads up it says it is unactivated, but it is activated on the xp machine
<nixternal> Exfil: this is far from the correct channel to ask for such support, your best bet would be #winehq
<bddebian> Heya gang
<emgent> heya :P
<bddebian> Hi emgent
<protonchris> Hello
<bddebian> Hi protonchris
<LaserJock> evening all
<protonchris> Hello
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> bddebian: dude, I'm doing some openGL programming
<LaserJock> if this works I'll be pretty impressed
<bddebian> LaserJock: Rock On man!
<LaserJock> bddebian: in C++ no less
<LaserJock> I haven't gotten it all figured out yet though
<LaserJock> I'm learning about nurbs
<bddebian> C++ makes my head hurt :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's not even binary mangling....
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it only showed as core dev because you uploaded a source that said that's waht the maintainer was...
<sparr_> is there a channel for help with apt pinning?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu, etc
<Hobbsee> sparr_: man dpkg, to the section on "set-selections" usually
<sparr_> well, more with apt than with dpkg
<sparr_> thanks though
<slangasek> dpkg --set-selections lets you hold packages, it doesn't do pinning
<sparr_> ok, how about a contradiction between the man page for apt* and the workings of current versions?
<sparr_> forget it
<sparr_> i give up
<Hobbsee> i wonder why we don't have "this is not another #ubuntu, we don't do general support here" in the topic
<Iulian> G'morning.
<slomo> superm1: what exactly is the reason why mythtv is in multiverse?
<superm1> slomo, two things
<superm1> lame
<superm1> and the ffmpeg that is shipped within it
<slomo> superm1: also you can give me debdiffs for new uploads, that's easier than mentors i guess ;)
<Fujitsu> Argh, more embedded ffmpeg?
<slomo> superm1: hm... couldn't those be stripped (and build against system ffmpeg)?
<superm1> slomo, well whichever you'd prefer
<superm1> well lame yes - it's a very ugly patch to do so, but a mandriva guy wrote one
<superm1> the ffmpeg unfortunately can't use the system wide one
<slomo> superm1: i prefer debdiff ;)
<superm1> they have some enhancements that upstream hasn't accepted
<slomo> great
<superm1> not to mention now its built against faac/faad too
<superm1> and liba52
<slomo> :)
<Fujitsu> superm1: Can't you kick upstream into being sane?
<superm1> Fujitsu, i've tried.
<tbf> so let's see if my inet is reliable enough today for uploading next gnome-lirc-properties iteration
<superm1> so some of these things could be loosened, but the functionality of the app goes down greatly
<superm1> tbf, i'm looking it over right now
<Fujitsu> I guess that does rely on ffmpeg upstream not being stupid, though L(
<Fujitsu> *:(
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Don't the ffmpeg developers recommend embedding it?
<slomo> superm1: ok, unless upstream is a bit saner it has to be in multiverse, yes ;) can't they go a modular way, having all problematic bits in another source package? ;)
<tbf> superm1: how that? 0.2.4 upload failed
<superm1> i just dget'ed it right now
<superm1> it built
<superm1> the one from march 5th
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Considering they don't have any kind of API stability, probably.
<superm1> Fujitsu, RAOF yeah they regularly merge with upstream, but recommend staying away from the tree for ~2-3 weeks to sort out problems from API stability
<slomo> siretart: what's the plan with experimental's ffmpeg (and ubuntu)? :)
<superm1> slomo, well after hardy comes out, i'm going to redo all of the packaging
<RAOF> Because it's obviously impossible to have a fast multimedia library with a stable API >:(
<superm1> during that time i'll see about loosening deps
<superm1> and seeing how nicely it comes across
<slomo> RAOF: not really... it just needs some work and thinking ;)
<RAOF> That obviously needed a <sarcasm> tag :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> but assuming that it keeps an embedded ffmpeg, this will still be a bit messy
<slomo> superm1: found the upnp-mythtv patch for totem?
<slomo> superm1: also, if you have a debian-compatible mythtv package please tell me ;)
<superm1> slomo, i've been busy all week with some other stuff, it
<superm1> 's on my list for tomorrow :)
<tbf> hah! i am smarter than this broken vodafone router with its aborted connections and than revu's ftp server with its do-not-overwrite policiy
 * tbf rsynched to his vhost and run dput from there :-D
<slomo> superm1: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516672
<ubotu> Gnome bug 516672 in Plugins "gmyth upnp" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<superm1> ah thanks
<superm1> i'll give that a go
<tbf> superm1: uh, you commented in the meantime :-D
<tbf> superm1: cool, debian/ubuntu also start to add homepage fields to control files now?
<superm1> tbf, yeah
<slangasek> "also"? who else is there? :)
<tbf> superm1: always was missing that field when grabbing packages from packages.ubuntu.com/packages.debian.org :-D
<superm1> slangasek, people who write srpms?
<superm1> i'd guess
<tbf> slangasek: gentoo too
<slangasek> tbf: I don't think gentoo uses control files? :)
<tbf> slangasek: well, but they have ebuilds, and that ebuilds list the upstream homepage for ages
<tbf> superm1: package updated, comment added
<geser> TheMuso, ScottK, Hobbsee: does the ghc6 transition FFe exception also cover new upstream version of packages which are already transitioned but where the new version is a build-dependency of a package which didn't transition yet?
<cyberix> Is it ok to start version numbering from 0ubuntu2? As I have already published 0ubuntu1 in my PPA and I'd like to avoid conflicting with that?
<Iulian> Can someone please check my debdiff, trying to fix genshi package (bug #199104) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5436/plain/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199104 in qtparted "[Hardy] qtparted v0.4.5-cvs starts with kdesudo only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199104
<Iulian> Oups, actually its bug 199014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<geser> Iulian: why did you remove the Uploaders line?
<geser> Iulian: why the change to B-D-I?
<geser> Iulian: and why the Python-Versions line?
<Iulian> geser: By mistake, because lintian complains about B-D-I
<geser> Iulian: about the -1? then remove it (>= 0.6b3)
<Iulian> geser: Ok, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5437/plain/
<Iulian> geser: And about Python-Versions, should I remove that too?
<geser> Iulian: where have you read about Python-Versions?
<Iulian> geser: Actually RainCT told me to add that line to python-genshi
<geser> I know python-central uses X[SB]-Python-Version in debian/control but python-support uses debian/pyversion for this
<Iulian> geser: pyversions file contains 2.3-
<geser> Iulian: and while you are at fixing genshi, could you start with genshi 0.4.4-2 from Debian unstable? as it already contains some fixes (like Standards-Version)
<Iulian> geser: Sure
<geser> Iulian: change it then to 2.4- to accomplish what you want
<Iulian> Ok, doing the changes right now.
<Iulian> Thanks
<Iulian> Should I mention in the changelog that I changed pyversions from 2.3- to 2.4- ?
<azeem> I guess, yeah
<Iulian> Ok
<Iulian> I don't know why it complains about debian/rules, actually there is that line - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5438/plain/
<Iulian> And there is no python-central.
<Iulian> Brb
<azeem> you need to install cdbs
<hellboy195> LucidFox: around?
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I noticed that the version of xmms2 in ubuntu reps is old and that the newer version is in debian reps. will it make it into ubuntu reps as well?
<Na-Fiann> or can I do something to get it in there?
<hellboy195> Na-Fiann: it does need a FFE
<Na-Fiann> what is a FFE?
<bobbo> Feature Freeze Exception
<hellboy195> Na-Fiann: Feature freeze Exception but I'm not sure if it gets accepted
<bobbo> Na-Fiann; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze?highlight=(Feature)|(Freeze)
<Na-Fiann> so.. I run gutsy, and for gutsy it needs an approval to be updated? is that what it means?
<Na-Fiann> or does this apply to the upcoming release?
<Iulian> azeem: cdbs is already installed but quilt wasn't
<Iulian> I think it's ready now - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5439/plain/
<hellboy195> Na-Fiann: what xmms version does gutsy has?
<Na-Fiann> gutsy has 0.2DrJekyll the latest is 0.4DrKosmos
<Iulian> geser: Do you mind to take a look at it again?
<hellboy195> Na-Fiann: 0.4 won't even make it into hardy (for now). So I suppose it won't be backporte
<hellboy195> d
<Na-Fiann> oh thats too bad.. any reasons why not?
<Na-Fiann> not that i need to approve of it or anything:p just curious
<hellboy195> Na-Fiann: dunno. no one worked on it so far. The problem is that we are now in FF (Feature Freeze) and I don't think xmms is important enough to get an exception. Besides that xmms2 is still alpha/beta
<bobbo> Debdiff for Bug #199014 (in pyslide) up if anyone has any spare time
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<Na-Fiann> ahh thats a shame. thanks for the answers hellboy195
<hellboy195> Na-Fiann: You're welcome. If it's urgent you can try to use the debs from debian though we don't recommend that ;)
<geser> Iulian: no, where is the last version?
<geser> Iulian: s/no/sure/ :)
<Iulian> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5439/plain/
<Iulian> geser: I just want to make sure it's correct before I submit it to the bug report. In this case I won't make noise :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<hellboy195> bddebian: yeah :)
<bddebian> Hello hellboy195
<cyberix> persia: Is it ok to start version numbering from 0ubuntu2? As I have already published 0ubuntu1 in my PPA and I'd like to avoid conflicting with that?
<geser> Iulian: looks very good
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<Iulian> geser: Sorry, I was watching TV. Ok, I will attach it to the bug report.
<Iulian> I've got another debdiff for you guys to take a look at please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5440/plain/ (for opendict package - bug #199014)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<DktrKranz> geser, new dietlibc revision is available on my PPA for testing. If you want to try it on amd64, it would be great.
<zigo--> Hi.
<zigo--> "Next, ask the REVU admins in #ubuntu-motu to re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring, which grants you upload rights to REVU."
<zigo--> Can someone do that ???
<fdr> hello! I was wondering if it is possible to have flightgear 1.0 under ubuntu 7.10 ...
<emgent> heya
<Amaranth> had to watch a toddler for a bit
<Amaranth> err, wrong window
<Amaranth> weird compiz focus bug there
<slangasek> anybody can photoshop a pic like that, you're not getting any blackmail money out of me
<slangasek> err, wrong window
<slangasek> ;)
<sistpoty> hi folks
<siretart> slomo: well, the plan is to update it to a later upstream release
<RainCT> zigo--: still need a keyring re-sync?
<RainCT> slangasek: I don't want to know in what sort of channels you are ;)
<geser> sistpoty: Hi
<geser> sistpoty: does the ghc6 transition FFe exception also cover new upstream version of packages which are already transitioned but where the new version is a build-dependency of a package which didn't transition yet?
<sistpoty> Hi geser
<sistpoty> geser: I guess it would make sense that it covers it, though ACK from me on this ;)
<geser> thanks, I'll file the needed sync requests then. The transition is nearly completed now.
<sistpoty> geser: thank you very much for working on this! :)
<Iulian> siretart: ping
<protonchris> sistpoty: Thanks for the bug comments
<protonchris> sistpoty: Bug 190744
<sistpoty> protonchris: you're welcome... thanks for working on the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190744 in libgdamm3.0 "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
#ubuntu-motu 2008-03-09
<Hobbsee> geser: sounds sensible, yeah
<Flannel> and if you have more than 10, 11 is q, 12 is w, ertyuio work as well.
<Iulian> G'morning
<Iulian> Does anyone have some spare time to check my debdiff - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5465/plain/ (for pyragua - bug #199014)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<Iulian> I've tested it without python-xml and it's working fine.
<slomo_> siretart: that's great, i version with monkey's audio support would be nice to have ;) what's the plan for lenny then? and when? :)
<siretart> slomo_: TBH, no idea. sam does not respond to my mails :(
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> in which package is ionice?
<geser> util-linux
<BUGabundo> thanks geser
<slomo_> siretart: too bad :/
<Iulian> siretart: Hi, I've attached a new debdiff for nxtvepg package, if you would like to review it when you have some spare time.
<hellboy195> slomo_: hi, what about my beagle merge?
 * RainCT updated REVU's codebase; if you find some strange problem ping me (there shouldn't be any, but just to be sure)
<yen> hi everybody, I need some help to include my deb into the ubuntu repositories
<yen> the application's name is subdownloader, it's an automatic subtitle finder for movies
<yen> it got more than 600.000 downloads so far, but I want to encourage people download from ubuntu
<yen> anybody can help?
<Nafallo> !revu
<ubotwo> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Nafallo> put it there :-)
<crimsun> yen: cf. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<yen> thks, i am taking a look
<crimsun> xsystemx: virtualbox-ose being the source package residing in universe.  MOTU care for those.
<xsystemx> crimsun - you've been a great help !
<xsystemx> crimsun - just cant figure out what dvd rom is not in virtualbox settings?
<crimsun> keescook: hardening-wrapper installs a symlink for gcc-4.3 and g++-4.3 in hardy, and neither of those are valid for Ubuntu.  May I remove the #4.3# reference from debian/rules?
<crimsun> keescook: (as well as debian/p{reinst,ostrm})
<crimsun> hmm, I guess you'd want to retain the reference in debian/postrm to handle the hardy->hardy upgrade case.
<crimsun> (since it's ||true)
<wraund> guys what proccesses relating to the keyboard are restarted after a logout?
<wraund> the keyboard jams but logging out fixes it
<jdong> X? :)
<Nafallo> :-D
<protonchris> If I am just changing a package to fix the dependencies (soname bump), do I need to submit a FFE?
<zul> no
<protonchris> thanks.
<hefe_bia> Short question: Should a source change backport change the maintainer field in control?
<RainCT> Does this need a FFe? http://code.google.com/p/hotwire-shell/wiki/HotwireChanges#Changes_in_Hotwire_0.710
<crimsun> RainCT: IMO, yes.
<RainCT> Iulian: ^^
<Iulian> Ahh
<RainCT> crimsun: ok, thx
<crimsun> np
<Tilllinux> heya. I'm looking for something like a tutorial for building .deb packages (e.g. the OGRE rendering engine etc)
<crimsun> Tilllinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-resources.html
<crimsun> dpm: it adds an explicit hardy task above and beyond the implicit hardy bug report
<crimsun> dpm: IOW, it's unnecessary
<dpm> crimsun: ok, thanks
<protonchris> Is it too late to request a sync from debian unstable (with a FFE of course)?
<protonchris> I should mention that the package I want to sync is in main.
<crimsun> protonchris: it might be.  Is it an entirely new version or a new packaging revision?
<protonchris> New version.  3.0.1 -> 3.0.2
<protonchris> It is libgda.  The soname does stay the same though.
<crimsun> likely pretty minor.  Which package?
<protonchris> libgda3
<crimsun> protonchris: I'd file one, then.
<protonchris> Thanks.  I'll give it a shot.
<emgent> heya
<m8ram> hi, I'm looking for some general information on developing/maintaining packages.  Can anybody here point me in the right direction?
<crimsun> m8ram: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-resources.html
<superm1> crimsun, you got a sec to look over a backports bug?
<m8ram> crimsun: thx, but in addition to guidelines concerning packaging something for debian/ubuntu I'm also looking for information on how to start working on the upstream project itself
<m8ram> crimsun: especially if the original author appears to have abandoned the project
<RainCT> m8ram: well, that depends on each project
<RainCT> m8ram: if it seems to be abandoned and you want to adobt it I'd mail the upstream developer asking about it and if he doesn't answer in a reasonable amount of time (2-4 weeks for example) create a fork
<m8ram> RainCT: that's one way of doing it, but it didn't seem "right" to me, but then again I have no experience with this...
<hellboy195> Folks, I read the manpage but can anyone tell me how to use diffstat correctly?
<pochu> hellboy195: diff -ruN old-dir new-dir | diffstat
<hellboy195> pochu: oh thanks :D :D:D
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got propably very easy question
<marcin_ant> I'm trying to build package using cdbs
<marcin_ant> and I use debhelper.mk
<marcin_ant> thing is that I would like to run dh_install to verify my *.install files
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tsmithe> can someone upload the update to mscore provided by the debdiff that's been sitting attached to bug 195179 for two weeks, please?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 195179 in mscore "Please update mscore to 0.9.1d+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195179
<RainCT> tsmithe: I'm looking at it :)
<tsmithe> thanks RainCT :)
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<hellboy195> RainCT: you shouldn't do that ^^. I'm waiting for someone who looks at my merges since 2 weeks :P
<RainCT> tsmithe: can I assume that it has been tested and is working?
<tsmithe> yes, yes
<RainCT> heh
<RainCT> hellboy195: reviewing merges is boring :)
<tsmithe> it makes life much easier for users who don't know the workings of synthesising
<hellboy195> RainCT: bäh :P
<hellboy195> RainCT: I already have some experience with merging. So look at my ones. They should be mostly easy so review and ok :D
 * RainCT is going to sleep in a few minutes :)
 * tsmithe just wishes they'd process fluid-soundfont in debian NEW a bit quicker
<hellboy195> RainCT: k ^^
<RainCT> hellboy195: subscribe me to some and I'll have a look at those tomorrow ;)
<hellboy195> RainCT: great, but you could also look at the u-u-s list ;)
<RainCT> hellboy195: I do, when I have time :)
<erle-> hi all
<hellboy195> RainCT: great :D how many do you want for tomorrow? I can give you 7-8 :P
<hellboy195> erle-: hi
<erle-> will there be a newer version of swfdec in hardy?
<hellboy195> erle-: 0.5.4-1
<squentin> I've got the 2 ack for my ffe request (bug #199988). Now I must attach the debdiff to the bug and subscribe u-u-s, right ?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199988 in gmusicbrowser "[FFe request] Please upgrade gmusicbrowser" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199988
<erle-> i think it is a better replacement for adobe flash than gnash is
<erle-> hellboy195, current is 0.6.0
<hellboy195> squentin: I think you don't have to do anything :)
<hellboy195> erle-: yeah but hardy has 0.5.4-1 and I don't think it will get an update
<RainCT> hellboy195: 2 or 3 are enough lol
<hellboy195> RainCT: ok. Now you see what happens if u-u-s have not enough members ;)
<squentin> hellboy195: oh, are you sure, I thought I should upload my package somewhere
<RainCT> squentin: yes, attach the debdiff and subscribe u-u-s
<hellboy195> DAMN! ^^
<squentin> RainCT: ok
<squentin> hellboy195: :)
<hellboy195> squentin: sry
<squentin> hellboy195: no problem
<squentin> btw, why use a debdiff, instead of uploading a source package ?
<hellboy195> erle-: 0.6 is in debian experimental. If it gets to unstable soon you have a chance to see it in hardy
<RainCT> squentin: is the package in Debian?
<squentin> no, not yet
<erle-> hellboy195, thx for info
<RainCT> squentin: ah, then attach the .diff.gz
<RainCT> squentin: does it have a debian/watch file or get-orig-source rule?
<squentin> yes
<RainCT> squentin: okay; so the .diff.gz is enough
<hellboy195> erle-: You're welcome :)
<squentin> RainCT: ok thanks
<erle-> hellboy195, i would like to join the team in packaging etc, but at the moment i do not have the time
<hellboy195> erle-: hmm than join later ;)
<hellboy195> RainCT: should I also set my merges to "In Progress" after I assigned them to you?
<RainCT> hellboy195: subscribe, not assign
<hellboy195> ohh
<RainCT> well, assign is also good (if that sends me a mail, I'm not sure if it does), but if you just subscribe me someone else might look at it in before
<hellboy195> I'll do both
<hellboy195> :D
<hellboy195> hmm 2 very easy ones for you and 1 easy one ;)
<hellboy195> RainCT: Are you sure you only want 3? ^^
<RainCT> very sure :)
<hellboy195> ah ok. However. THANKS
<RainCT> hellboy195: there's always still the u-u-s queue for the case I get bored
<hellboy195> RainCT: I'm asking me if others also 2 weeks for a MOTU to approve. If not filter my name ^^
<RainCT> hellboy195: I guess there's a "take" missing before the 2?
<hellboy195> RainCT: true, or wait. what you want :)
<RainCT> tsmithe: FFe bug number please'
<RainCT> eh, forget that :P
<tsmithe> RainCT, erm, how does that provide new features?
<tsmithe> oh ok :)
<RainCT> tsmithe: uploading :)
<tsmithe> :)
<RainCT> (removed the ~ppa changelog entry first)
<tsmithe> sure, whatevs :)
<crimsun> superm1: a few minutes now
<hellboy195> RainCT: I'm going to bed now. If you want more merges just ping me tomorrow. hmm or just take them ;) Again Thanks :D
<RainCT> hellboy195: good night :)
<hellboy195> RainCT: you too :)
<RainCT> btw, is there some way to generate a .deb download script without synaptic?
<RainCT> sudo aptitude -t hardy --download-only full-upgrade   's ETA is 7 days here :/
<RainCT> and if I had a script for those I could get some of that from school (I've access to some Ubuntu boxes there :))
<tsmithe> thanks RainCT :)
<tonyyarusso> I see that Bug #193605 has two ACKs since Thursday - might someone have a moment to take care of uploading?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 193605 in conduit "Feature Freeze Exception request for Conduit 0.3.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193605
<RainCT> tsmithe: np :)
<RainCT> good night
<tsmithe> night
<LaserJock> ScottK: congrats!
<tonyyarusso> what'd ScottK do?
<LaserJock> he's now a Debian Maintainer
<tonyyarusso> Ah, cool.
<pochu> ScottK, LaserJock: congratulations :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Aren't you one too?
<LaserJock> yes, that's how I know ScottK made it
<LaserJock> I got the email
<pochu> I read it at d-d-a ;)
<cyberix> Are there any specific tools that are used for backporting packageS?
<tonyyarusso> cyberix: antidepressants, from what I hear.
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, nice!
<cyberix> :-D
<LaserJock> cyberix: prevu perhaps?
<jdong> if anyone can come up with an [b]ac[ck]ronym for prozac I'd be happy to rename prevu 1.x.x series :)
<cyberix> It is Prozac REVU?
<jdong> cyberix: I like that :)
<farruinn> I'm trying to make a package but debuild fails at the signing step. It complains that a secret key is not available
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: hey, do you have time to upload a FFE that already has 2 ACKs?
<ScottK2> LaserJock: Congratulations on DM.
<farruinn> On the PackagingGuide/Complete wiki page it says this is because it can't find a key with the same name and e-mail but I thought I created one following the GnuPrivacyGuardHowto page
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: what package?
<tonyyarusso> or any of you other people with the power that just started talking :P
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: conduit.
<ScottK2> farruinn: It needs to be an exact match.  If you're having trouble use the -k option with your keyid.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: that's a Universe package?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Yes.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: well, wait.  Lemme double-check.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Yes.
<LaserJock> I'm kinda busy
<LaserJock> perhaps another MOTU would volunteer
<LaserJock> but if not I could maybe do it later
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<farruinn> ScottK2: Ah, thanks. I didn't realize I needed to include the comment portion of the key as well.
<azeem> "If you're not scared by packages generating their patch series by applying sed statements from cdbs include files before passing the patches through an awk filter to quilt until they're finally built with yada, you might be the right person."
<azeem> that could also be the MOTU tag line
<Laney> That brought me out in a cold sweat when I first read it
 * Fujitsu stabs azeem with yada, several times.
<azeem> you know where this is from?
<Fujitsu> Do I want to?
<azeem> it's from the job posting asking for new Debian Security Team members
<Fujitsu> Some RFA, or RFH, for some package that deserves to die a horrible painful death?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
 * Fujitsu is fine with doing Ubuntu security work, and has only had to deal with yada-using packages once or twice.
<Fujitsu> It was more than mildly unpleasant, but....
<Fujitsu> Too many ScottKs.
<ScottK3> One of them will go away in a bit.
<ScottK3> azeem: I liked the reply better.
<Fujitsu> Anyone know of a way to get LP to give me a list of all open bugs in a package, regardless of whether they're release-specific or not?
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: advanced search: by status?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: In what context, though?
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: from /ubuntu/+source/packagename
<Fujitsu> I don't think that'll give me stuff that's closed in the current release.
<Fujitsu> But still open in previous ones.
<LaserJock> yeah, that might be a tricky one
 * tonyyarusso isn't sure
<Fujitsu> Looks like I'll have to look through the page for each release then. Yay.
<tonyyarusso> I think it does though, b/c I've seen one of the bugs on my subscribe list that way
<tonyyarusso> a wordpress sql injection one
<Fujitsu> That's a subscription list.
<Fujitsu> Which is different.
<tonyyarusso> right
<tonyyarusso> meh
 * tonyyarusso hasn't really bothered learning LP, since it looks like they aren't actually going to O-S it
<LaserJock> that's always been the plan, and I haven't heard anything otherwise
<pwnguin> i imagine they wont GPL/AFL it until it can track another instance of itself
<RAOF> That was the main justification I've heard, yes.
<pwnguin> but if it can track sourceforge...
<pwnguin> and savahanna
<pwnguin> then there doesn't seem to be a large push for it internally
<LaserJock> no, it's not about tracking itself
<LaserJock> it's about launchpad.net being the canonical instance
<LaserJock> although it's odd to have a goal of centralizing FLOSS development while developing a decentralized VCS ;-)
<pwnguin> na, you're looking at it wrong
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-02
<ScottK> bddebian: If it's bug fix only, no FFe is needed.
<andersk> Can someone sponsor the one-line patch in bug 336436?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336436 in lsb "/usr/bin/lsb_release:81: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336436
<ScottK> andersk: lsb in Main, so you need to look in #ubuntu-devel and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<theholyduck> argh.. i cant for the life of me figure out why this source package wont compile normaly
<swegner1> Is there documentation somewhere for the workflow of creating a new package with source files and the debian/ directory in seperate bzr repositories (probably using bzr-builddeb) ?
<ScottK> I'm sure there is, but it may take some patience as that's not really the standard work flow most people use here.
<swegner1> ScottK: hmm, gotcha.  Well actually I'm just starting a new project and thought that might be a good organization for it.  Is there a better way?
<lidaobing> hello, I did not know the python 2.6 transition until today
<lidaobing> did I miss some maillist?
<lidaobing> thanks
<Hobbsee> lidaobing: yes, iirc - about three of them.
<lidaobing> Hobbsee, which one?
<Hobbsee> lidaobing: it got posted to ubuntu-devel-announce, ubuntu-devel, and probably -discuss as well, i think
<lidaobing> Hobbsee, thanks
<didrocks> morning
<ttx> morning
<Toadstool> g'morning!
<Handrix> morning
<directhex> james_w, ta for all your mono lib transition bugs
<james_w> np
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> finally jeuclid made it into jaunty
<c_korn> can someone push scilab in?
<c_korn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/272264
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272264 in scilab "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<c_korn> all build-dependencies are now in jaunty
<c_korn> mok0: hello
<c_korn> jeuclid made it into jaunty
<mok0> c_korn: hi
<c_korn> ubuntu 334767
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334767 in ubuntu "Please sync jeuclid 3.1.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334767
<mok0> c_korn: great. I will upload scilab then
<c_korn> ok, thank you
<mok0> c_korn: I think all the dependents are there
<mok0> c_korn: dependencies, rather
<c_korn> yes, they are
<c_korn> after scilab is in there is sivp missing which requires scilab >=5 to compile
<mok0> c_korn: right
<mok0> c_korn: we have FFE's for everything so I prefer to upload serially
<c_korn> ok
<Handrix> hello
<Handrix> when i try to build a package
<Handrix> it ask me for a Maintainer
<Handrix> i run debuild -S
<Handrix> can anyone help me on this
<directhex> your debian/control should have a Maintainer line
<Handrix> yes
<Handrix> and it has to contain an @ubuntu.com
<Handrix> right ?
<directhex> ubuntu packages should be set to Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Toadstool> Handrix: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-January/000235.html explains what to do with the Maintainer field
<directhex> if a lib package has no rdeps, is it worth keeping in the archive?
<geser> which lib is it?
<Handrix> libdev-db
<directhex> geser, libtapioca-cil
<Handrix> sorry libdb-dev
<Handrix> thanks Toadstool
<Handrix> can you tell me where can i report a needs packaing bug
<james_w> directhex: but I just fixed that!
<directhex> james_w, i know. i'm casting a critical eye at divergences
<directhex> james_w, e.g. autopano-sift being heavily patent-encumbered
<directhex> (hence not in debian)
<james_w> but yeah, if it would have been any harder to fix I might have asked to have it removed instead
<geser> directhex: if it's not needed anymore IMHO it should be removed as we probably won't maintain it much in the future
<directhex> geser, seems to be bindings to a lib used only by a dead app
<geser> then request a removal, we don't need cruft in the archive (I guess we already have too much)
<directhex> sorry james_w!
<directhex> geser, is there an easy "requestsync" equiv for RM?
<geser> no
<directhex> cc ubuntu-archive?
<james_w> u-u-s
<EagleScreen> I cannot unsuscribe or edot my preferences in motu mail list
<EagleScreen> i cannot log in and I never receibe the confirmation e-mail
<EagleScreen> but my address is in the list, everyday I receibe docens of mails
<pochu> soren, nixternal ^
<pochu> (you are listed as administrators in lists.ubuntu.com)
<EagleScreen> am I an administrator of the list? i cannot understand why
<pochu> EagleScreen: not you, but soren and nixternal :)
<pochu> they may be able to help you
<pochu> EagleScreen: do you want to be removed from the list or?
<EagleScreen> yes becouse I cannot atend that amount of mails
<EagleScreen> I think I have to be removed and may be create another mail address only for motu usage
<savvas> dh_clean
<savvas> You must specify a valid JAVA_HOME or JAVACMD!
<savvas> make: *** [ant-sanity-check] Error 1
<savvas> what does this mean?
<pschulz01> What verion format should I use for 'changelog' in PPA uploads?
<sistpoty|work> savvas: do you have build-depends installed?
<savvas> ah wait, found it sistpoty|work, wrong JAVA_HOME in debian/rules :)
<sistpoty|work> even better .)
<sistpoty|work> :)
<savvas> debian seems to use "JAVA_HOME            := /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj"
<savvas> hm.. package java-gcj-compat-headless should be in build-depends
<savvas> last change: actually debian's source bcel build-depends should use default-jdk :P
<savvas> much better hehe
<bddebian> sistpoty|work, ScottK: Thanks.  Do I just turn that bug into a sync request or file a seperate bug for the sync and point at that one for approval?
<geser> bddebian: apply kiss and reuse the bug
<bddebian> *smack*
<bddebian> Hi geser :)
<geser> Hi bddebian :)
<geser> huats: Hi, what's your plan for the sync request of pywebkitgtk?
<huats> hey geser
<huats> sorry not not replying yet
<huats> I have seen your comment
<huats> )
<huats> :)
<huats> geser: I would rather have a sync
<huats> BUT
<huats> so I can make the changes that are applyable for debian (since I am the maintener)
<huats> geser: let me some time (say 1h) so that I can tackle a few stuffs and have a better view ok ?
<huats> I was sick for a few days, and away from my computer so I have lots of stuffs to check :)
<geser> huats: sure, as I know now that you will take care of it, you can take even more time if you need
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks for raising the question anyway :)
<savvas> does anyone know how to re-create the folders in /var/spool/postfix/public/ ?
<savvas> nvm, wrong channel :p
<theholyduck> ;O this is pretty amusing
<theholyduck> i created a post in multimedia&video. 30 minutes ago. and nobody has even VIEWED it :P
<theholyduck> on the ubuntu forums
<directhex> theholyduck, try making a post about how great arch linux is, if you want responses
<theholyduck> directhex, but arch sucks even more than ubuntu
<theholyduck> wich quite frankly is quite an archivement
<savvas> damn sendmail-bin, the process wasn't killed
 * theholyduck licks directhex http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084588 gief me a read :P
<theholyduck> actually i got a couple now. but no replies yet :P
<savvas> theholyduck: I use debian-multimedia :P
<theholyduck> i wouldnt trust it directly in ubuntu
<theholyduck> without causing alot of breakages
<theholyduck> pluss its not perfect
<theholyduck> im just basing it on that currently
<theholyduck> it still doesnt have good enough mplayer pacakges
<theholyduck> and good enough variety of them
<theholyduck> i just needed to get my head aroudn packaging that fits in ubuntu.  and a debian dir that works for creating ffmpeg :P
<theholyduck> since fffmpeg wants to be like 80 bazzillion .debs in ubuntu
<directhex> why not work with siretart instead of against him?
<theholyduck> because you cant do a full ffmpeg up date in the middle of the 6 month cycle :P
<theholyduck> where as my solution will eventually update every other day or so
<theholyduck> it would cause too much potential breakages in releases. thus it will never be accepted
<theholyduck> and i went for the. make my own solution
<directhex> and you don't think siretart would have any insight on uninvasive ways to do things like package naming or automation?
<theholyduck> well my current sollution seems to work:P
<theholyduck> atleast partially :P
<theholyduck> figuring it out yourself is half the fun
<savvas> I'll have to agree on that :)
<theholyduck> though admitedtly. if siretart want to make a constantly updated media repo. i'd be the first to join in
<theholyduck> *wanted
<theholyduck> he probaly has way more experience than me in packaging
<savvas> medibuntu isn't updated anymore?
<savvas> ah wait, there's no ffmpeg in medibuntu
<theholyduck> among other things :P
<theholyduck> their mplayer doesnt seem to be built from svn aswell
<savvas> correction, there's no ffmpeg for jaunty in medibuntu :P
<theholyduck> savvas, or intrepid
<savvas> theholyduck: I know, they said that they follow ubuntu
<theholyduck> savvas, and their 8.04 ffmpeg is from 2007 b:P
<theholyduck> wich is like dinosaur levels
<savvas> theholyduck: you could make a team for it, ubuntu-media-edge :)
<theholyduck> savvas, well i could. but i dont have enough confidence in my packaging to start a actual team :P
<theholyduck> not to mention the fact that i pretty much refuse to use ubuntu :P
<savvas> (boo!!! :p)
<theholyduck> savvas, im just here to fix it to make my life easier
<theholyduck> i dont personally wanna use it
<theholyduck> though admitedtly i managed to bork my 2 and a half year old debian sid install. and installed ubuntu 8.10 the other day
<siretart> theholyduck: well, there is the motumedia PPA. or you could use your personal ppa
<theholyduck> siretart, motumedia is still pretty damn outdated :P
<theholyduck> ffmpeg from early 2008. x264 from late 2009
<theholyduck> err
<theholyduck> late 2007
<siretart> upload new packages in your ppa and I can copy them over
<mok0> theholyduck: oh, I thought you were from teh future
<theholyduck> siretart, https://launchpad.net/~m-frydenlund/+archive/ppa
<theholyduck> these work here :P
<theholyduck> ffmpeg, x264, faac, xvid core :P
<savvas> we have a motumedia? cool!
<siretart> oh, nice. even with these unredistributable amr packages:/
<theholyduck> siretart, :P
<theholyduck> well medibuntu distrebuted them :P and i figured it wouldnt hurt too bad
<theholyduck> but making ffmpeg not use them is pretty easy
<theholyduck> id need to reup it thoguh
<theholyduck> though you know that :D
<siretart> medibuntu doesn't seem to care too much about licenses and legal problems. last time I looked they even had libdvdcss in their repos
<directhex> siretart, if a package is known to violate a protected patent, is that grounds for an RM request?
<mok0> directhex: you wanna remove mono :-P
<theholyduck> though a ubuntu-media-edge team wouldnt be the worst idea ever
<broonie> directhex: Arguably that applies to the kernel now.
<directhex> mok0, mono has no "known" violations, the package in question even names the owner in LICENSE
<siretart> anyways, it seems that you updated x264 from marillat. I'll make a note to review your update and upload it to motumeida this night
<directhex> broonie, FAT32 4 evar!
<siretart> directhex: only if you have evidence that the patent is actively enforced
<savvas> so.. what happens if someone sues medibuntu?
<siretart> theholyduck: do you have some mechanism to update the packages automatically or do you rely on marillat to update them?
<theholyduck> siretart, well currently i just got it directly off debian-multimedia and modified some debs :p
<mok0> directhex: Patent violations are only such if a case is made in court (AFAIK)
<directhex> savvas, they die
<theholyduck> siretart, i will eventually
<savvas> ouch
<theholyduck> im working on that part :P
<siretart> theholyduck: tell me if you have something, I'll happily review it
<theholyduck> siretart, hehe :)
<theholyduck> siretart, anyways thats the hope. a relativly automated system that lets me maintain ubuntu media packages
<theholyduck> without having to do much work myself
<siretart> ah, it seems you have found the main problem in maintaining packages..
<theholyduck> siretart, indeed :P
<theholyduck> maintaining them :D
<savvas> the "sanity check" problem heh
<theholyduck> the problem with ffmpeg is that they have a tendency to change things randomly :P
<theholyduck> so i need ot make it fairly modular and easy to fix again
<siretart> did you have a look at debian/README.upstream-upgrade?
<theholyduck> did not :P
<siretart> check out the ffmpeg branch  at git.debian.org
<sistpoty|work> thanks for the upload, siretart :)
<theholyduck> siretart, intresting :P
<theholyduck> siretart, also its "Only" 1 month outdated
<theholyduck> on sid :P
<theholyduck> wich quite frankly isnt BAD :P
<theholyduck> when you consider the shit most distros package
<theholyduck> but it will have to wait. im pretty damn tired currently. i spent all nite trying to make ppa stop being stupid :P
<siretart> I'm considering another update in the next days, tbh
<theholyduck> or rather makinig myself package correctly
<mok0> What's up with MoM? She ain't working
<savvas> and DaD was sued and gave the children to MoM :p
<mok0> DaD simply left the family
<savvas> (just kidding:))
<savvas> can someone issue a rebuild on aptoncd?
<savvas> I think it doesn't require any changes for the python transition
<maxb> ooi, has anyone made a "still needs transition" tracker?
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> maxb: find me a name :)
<maxb> name for what?
<savvas> I'll start a wiki article
<savvas> well, with all the packages: grep-available -F Depends "python (<< 2.6)"|grep ^Package
 * maxb notes that grep-dctrl can take an -sPackage flag
 * POX points savvas to '-s' option
 * maxb also suggests grep-aptavail, lest you be relying on a potential out of date dpkg-available db
<POX> maxb: oh, didn't see your msg :)
<geser> savvas: looking at aptoncd
<maxb> and I guess a tracker is hardly required, given it's only one command away. Didn't stop to think it would be *quite* that trivial :-)
<savvas> geser: thanks :) It was built successfully, but I didn't keep the package unfortunately - let me find the link to the log
<savvas> 21:17:03< savvas> aptoncd builds fine - just needs a rebuild: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23268539/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu4~ppajaunty1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<savvas> geser: ^
<geser> savvas: no need to search for as I always test build before I sponsor something
<savvas> oki doki
<savvas> maxb: a tracker could be useful, given that some packages wait for approval
<geser> savvas: aptoncd isn't a simply rebuild (look at the package contents)
<savvas> geser: ok, I'll check it once more :\
<geser> savvas: I've done the needed changes already
<mok0> geser: yeah it doesn't rebuild as-it, you have to add --install-layout=deb
<geser> mok0: I know
<mok0> geser: sorry
<geser> savvas: the problem are the files in /usr/local mentioned in your PPA build log
<mok0> geser: is there only 1 supported python version in jaunty?
<savvas> geser: they ought to contain python2.5 as well?
<mok0> only 2.6 modules are built
<geser> mok0: pyversions -s => python2.5 python2.6
<mok0> geser: hm
<geser> aptoncd doesn't loop over the supported python versions during build but only uses the default version
<mok0> geser: yes
<mok0> geser: the source package has some lintian warnings too
<geser> it would perhaps be good to use python-(shared|central)
<savvas> oooh I get it, /usr/lib instead of /usr/local/lib ?
<geser> savvas: yes
<mok0> savvas: the default of setup.py has been changed to install in /usr/local
<savvas> so that's why you suggested --install-layout=deb above, I see
<mok0> savvas: yes
<savvas> mok0: when was this changed?
<mok0> savvas: with python 2.6
<savvas> good to know :P
<savvas> thanks :)
<mok0> savvas: It's a feature provided by Python authors so distros can install in a separate tree
<james_w> it's a feature added in the Ubuntu packages
<mok0> james_w: oh? I thought it was upstream
<james_w> I don't think so
<mok0> james_w: ok
<mok0> james_w: perhaps it's correct to say that it is prompted by upstream then?
<james_w> I'm not sure
<mok0> james_w: I think b/c Debian/Ubuntu's way of doing things interferes with theirs
<james_w> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-devel@lists.debian.org/msg268410.html
<mok0> james_w: yeah I read it, but found it hard to understand :-)
<mok0> james_w: all the talk of /usr/local was confusing
<mok0> Hi RainCT
<mok0> RainCT: did you kill off MoM?
<lidaobing> hello, who can help check bug 335796, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335796 in qterm "Please sync qterm 1:0.5.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335796
<RainCT> Hi mok0
<RainCT> mok0: No, I don't even have access to it.
<mok0> RainCT: Oh :-P
 * RainCT mentions this in #canonical-sysadmin
<RainCT> mok0: they're on it
<mok0> RainCT: many thanks!
<RainCT> np
<mok0> Jeez, this python build scared the sh*t out of me...
<sistpoty|work> lidaobing: I'll take a look at qterm (in regards to sponsoring)
<lidaobing> sistpoty|work, thanks
<ScottK> bddebian: Editing that one into a sync request is best.
<sistpoty|work> lidaobing: looks all good, ack'd
<lidaobing> sistpoty|work, thanks
<sistpoty|work> thanks for maintaining qterm ;)
 * theholyduck likes his urxvt
<theholyduck> why anyone would use a terminal OTHER than urxvt is beyond me
<mok0> theholyduck: here's a reason: E: Couldn't find package urxvt
<theholyduck> mok0, well rxvt-unicode
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> is the package name
<savvas> hm..
<theholyduck> mok0, basicly urxvt does EVERYTHING:P
<savvas> the packages should have python2.5 support as well, right?
<theholyduck> diffrent fonts for diffrent kinds of text. extendable via perl scripts
<theholyduck> etc,etc,etc
<theholyduck> basicly urxvt is one of the fastest most extendable and configurable terminal emulators around
 * savvas tries to use python$* ./setup.py install ...
 * mok0 is happy with terminator
<phomes> Any reason mobile-broadband-provider-info is not being updated? Current version (20081015) lacks one of the major danish providers and support questions for this are frequently popping up
<mok0> phomes: Do you know how to add it?
<phomes> mok0: it is already added to the newest version (20081124) at http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/mobile-broadband-provider-info/tags/
<RainCT> mok0: terminator rocks :)
<mok0> phomes: so what you want is an update of the package, from upstream?
<phomes> mok0: yes, if possible
<mok0> phomes: then please file a bug report on LP
<mok0> phomes: otherwise we'll forget
<phomes> mok0: okay. Thanks
<bddebian> ScottK: Yeah I adjusted it, though I probably did it wrong. :)  Thanks!
<ScottK> K
<mok0> james_w: you were right, --install-layout is patched on in the package
<ScottK> RainCT: rgreening, whose upload you sponsored over the weekend, has a MOTU application pending.  You might want to comment: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rgreening/DeveloperApplicationMOTU
<mok0> ScottK, any plans of backporting python2.6?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I think it's too intrusive.
<mok0> probably, yeah
<rgreening> RainCT: btw, the two fauz-pas... thanks for pointing out. Im used to working kdepackages which are already -*ubuntu*'ized, and the maintainer field is there. I;ll keep on my list for new ones. And the lp bug report. honest mistake. *slap* :)
<mok0> ScottK, it builds fine under intrepid, though
<rgreening> I shouldn't work on things at 4AM with no sleep :)
<ScottK> My concern isn't will it work, but the impact having a new system Python will have on the rest of the system.
<mok0> Yes, everything needs rebuilding
<geser> mok0: only if you backport also python-default else you only need to backport/rebuild the packages which should have a python2.6 module
<mok0> geser: k
<phomes> mok0: looks like it already has a bug for updating. Should any special motu address be subscribed to the bug?
<mok0> phomes, bug number?
<phomes> mok0: 317860
<mok0> bug 317860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317860
<doko> geser: thanks for the python updates in universe :-) how many are left? ;)
<mok0> phomes: hm, that file ought to be dynamically updated
<mok0> phomes: the package is in main, so you need to get hold of a core-dev
<mok0> phomes: you should subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug
<phomes> mok0: okay. Thanks. Just subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors and that is fine? Or should I go hunt for a core-dev as well?
<mok0> phomes: you can do both :-)
<phomes> mok0: I'll do that then. Core-devs hang out at #ubuntu-devel?
<mok0> phomes: yes
<mok0> phomes: we have some here, but they are hiding
<ScottK> doko: Would you please update python-xml?  It looked like more trouble than I wanted to mess with.
<mok0> phomes: it seems fairly important & a simple fix so I think you can find someone
<geser> doko: around 250 binary packages according to 'apt-cache unmet -i | grep "python (< 2.6)" -c' :(
<doko> ScottK: we did want to remove it post-intrepid ...
<phomes> mok0: okay. Thanks for your help
<mok0> np!
<ScottK> doko: Yes, but there are still packages that need it IIRC.
<savvas> should aptoncd have /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ as well? I only get /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/
<bddebian> Anyone know who Devid Filoni is?
<geser> savvas: for that the aptoncd packaging needs a little work as it currently only uses the default python version
<JontheEchidna> bddebian: devfil on irc
<bddebian> JontheEchidna: Thanks
<geser> bddebian: LP knows it :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~d.filoni
<savvas> geser: ok, I'll look into it :)
<bddebian> I've come to despise LP these days :(
<bddebian> I'm just curious why crystalspace seems to build fine with java in Debian but FTBFS in Ubuntu
<geser> using the same JDK in both cases?
<bddebian> afaik
<bddebian> Devid did a lot of work on it though so I was curious if he had a clue
<geser> bddebian: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/crystalspace shows that it build on amd64 and i386 at least
<geser> but I can't see any java in the build-depends
<bddebian> Yeah I couldn't either that's what makes it even weirder
<bddebian> Unless gcj is getting brought in in Debian with something else..?
<bddebian> ANd of course I forgot to save a build log and this thing take FOREVER to build :)
<geser> no mentioning of gcj in the Debian build log for amd64
<bddebian> I'll have to look at it
<lajjr> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi lajjr
<lajjr> do you by chance know when the next meeting is for motu??
<dholbach> isn't it on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU ?
<lajjr> TBD
<dholbach> lajjr: then I don't know - sorry - I think there was a call for MOTU Meeting organisation on the mailing list
<billybigrigger> dholbach, is there going to be another open week after jaunty release?
<billybigrigger> or was that a 1 time thing
<dholbach> billybigrigger: there's definitely going to be - we had like 3 of them already
<billybigrigger> oh ya
<dholbach> billybigrigger: I don't have dates yet
<dholbach> billybigrigger: jcastro might know
<billybigrigger> haha, i missed 'em, loved open week after intrepid release
<lajjr> oh good I was going to package a few things and kill some bugs to add to my application.
<lajjr> so I have time ...lol
<dholbach> billybigrigger: there should be logs of them
<dholbach> lajjr: rock on!
<billybigrigger> dholbach, im only seeing the last open week on the wiki, but im not digging too deep
<dholbach> billybigrigger: check these out:
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekintrepid
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekgutsy
<billybigrigger> dholbach, ahhh there they are :P just have to open the eyes a bit more
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekedgy
<lajjr> Thanks Daniel. My application the way it stands will be weak. I will build it up. I have time to do so..
<dholbach> lajjr: bring it on! :-)
<billybigrigger> dholbach, yup just found them thanks :)
<jpds> Woah.
 * lajjr gotta get to it...
<lajjr> Have a great day everyone...
 * sistpoty|work calls it a day... cya
<AdamDH> hi, what does dh_strip actually do?
<fabrice_sp_> AdamDH, get rid of all the debug info in the binaries
<fabrice_sp_> (for libraries and executables)
<AdamDH> thanks, so in my case I do not need that, I need to ensure that my packages are not stripped? is there anything else I need to do to stop stirpping of executables and shared libraries?
<quadrispro> hi fabrice_sp_
<fabrice_sp_> AdamDH, your packages needs to be stripped, otherwise you will get a warning in lintian (except if you want to do a debug package)
<fabrice_sp_> hi quadrispro
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_: I'm looking at bug 335300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335300 in libhid "libhid FTBFS because of missing ../libtool " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335300
<fabrice_sp_> ok
<quadrispro> and I see you listed libtool twice in Build-Depends
<fabrice_sp_> do you understand how it was possible to build this package before?
<fabrice_sp_> arghh
<fabrice_sp_> I'll check
<quadrispro> thx
<AdamDH> fabrice, I am packaging a cross compiler and I have had a few issues with the libc not working, and I can only put that down to it been stripped?
<fabrice_sp_> you're right: it was already there
<fabrice_sp_> quadrispro, ^^
<fabrice_sp_> I'll update my debdiff
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_: I dont know how it  was possible build it before now :/
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_: however, i'm test-building it right now
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp_: ah-ah! -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhid/0.2.15+20060325-2.2
<quadrispro> in fact, it ftbfs
<fabrice_sp_> but if was building fine before
<slytherin> AdamDH: AFAIK, striiping should not create functionality problems.
<savvas> anyone working on decompyle?
<AdamDH> in my package I keep getting: strip: Unable to recognise the format of the input file
<savvas> Any motus to review/sponsor a patch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/125421/ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23309069/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.decompyle_2.3.2-4.1ubuntu1~ppajaunty1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<savvas> I'll file a bug :)
<fabrice_sp> AdamDH, are you generating a binary in your package?
<RainCT> savvas: please don't mess with DH_COMPAT
<AdamDH> yes
<savvas> RainCT: ok, I'll revert that change - thanks :)
<RainCT> savvas: (unnecessary divergence from Debian) Also, does the application work with Python 2.7?  that "<< 2.6" in XS-Python-Versions looks suspicious
<RainCT> savvas: well, actually I don't mind about the compat change (anyone doing a merge should know that if it remains as the only divergence we should sync), and I used to do such changes too :P, but it's pretty much useless
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: building -> http://home.alessiotreglia.com/jaunty/pool/libhid_0.2.15+20060325-2.2ubuntu1/libhid_0.2.15+20060325-2.2ubuntu1.buildlog
<maxb> AdamDH: The host system's strip doesn't know how to strip cross-binaries. (I don't know what the proper fix is, though)
<savvas> RainCT: er.. I don't know if it works with 2.7, but i managed to build it fine in PPA - never tested it though
<savvas>  Note that it cannot yet decompile byte-code from Python 2.4 and 2.5.
<savvas>  Decompyle converts Python byte-code back into equivalent Python source.
<savvas> RainCT: ^
<pkern> Hi, could somebody on jaunty please confirm that "Secure WebDAV (HTTPS)" is listed in Places, Connect to server on Gnome?
<savvas>  It accepts byte-code from any Python version between 1.5 and 2.3 inclusive.
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, with my change, right? It's building fine ;-)
<jdong_> IMO it is not hard to put together a Python decompiler
<savvas> RainCT: it seems that decompyle is no longer available - only commercially
<RainCT> Uhm.. Is that of any use nowadays? Python 2.3 max...
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: I did some little changes (unnecessary libtool on b-d && changelog entry)
<savvas> RainCT: I don't know.. how do you file a package removal?
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: uploaded
 * quadrispro going to have dinner
<RainCT> savvas: file a bug asking for removal from Jaunty and blacklisting from syncs
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, thanks.
<RainCT> Does anyone thing we should keep decompyler?
<jdong_> is it official that python 2.3 is obsolete?
<pkern> Anyone with Gnome on Jaunty up for three clicks?
<ScottK> jdong: It's not in the repos.
<ScottK> Hasn't been for a long time.
<ScottK> Dapper I or maybe even before.
<ScottK> ... I think ....
<jdong_> ok then it is pretty pointless of a project for us to keep
<jdong_> especially since3 upstream has gone commercial
<RainCT> Debian switched to 2.3 early 2006
<RainCT> err 2.4
<savvas> I'll file the bug then
<savvas> should I subscribe someone?
<ScottK> savvas: ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<savvas> ok thanks
<RainCT> savvas: tell us the number and someone of us will ack it and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<ScottK> Then a MOTU will subscribe the archive-admins after they review
<savvas> ok hold a sec
<savvas> actually, 5 minutes :P
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/336859
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336859 in decompyle "Remove decompyle from jaunty and blacklist it from future syncs" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> pkern, yes, places/connect "secure webdav (https) is in jaunty
<pkern> ScottK: ^^ I had expected that, but did not check myself, TBH.  Thanks, billybigrigger.
<billybigrigger> pkern, np
<eMerzh> Hi, i've a lintian warning but i don't know how to fix .... the error is desktop-mimetype-without-update-call....since my debian/rules file is tiny ( http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~emerzh/%2Bjunk/sqliteman/annotate/head%3A/rules ) ...i don't know how to call the "update-desktop-database" ...
<eMerzh> should i just add a postinst with this?
<savvas> eMerzh: try using debhelper (>= 7) in control and 7 in compat
<RainCT> savvas: Ack'd, thanks.
<savvas> RainCT: no, thank you! :P I kept the patch however, it seems good to keep for the rest hehe
<RainCT> eMerzh: call dh_desktop
<eMerzh> RainCT, where ? at the end of my rules ?
<RainCT> Bumping to 7 won't do; iirc dh_desktop is only called by gnome.mk and the like (probably also kde.mk, etc.)
 * savvas notes
<RainCT> eMerzh: Yes, in a binary-install target
<RainCT> eMerzh: So:   binary-install/<pkgname>::\n\tdh_desktop       where \n is "next line" and \t a tab :P
<savvas> RainCT: what if he had the desktop file in the /debian/ directory?
<mrooney> Would anyone mind giving me a hand with bug 333639, I am not sure what to provide to get the ubuntu package updated from upstream
<RainCT> savvas: doesn't matter, it will look at debian/<pkgname>/usr/share/applications
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333639 in wxbanker "Please update wxbanker to 0.4.1.0" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333639
<savvas> aah ok
<eMerzh> RainCT, juste at the end of a file like this  too? (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~emerzh/%2Bjunk/sqliteman/annotate/head%3A/rules)
<james_w> mrooney: are you going to do an actual "upstream" release of the package?
<RainCT> eMerzh: http://paste.debian.net/29600
<eMerzh> RainCT, ok thanks a lot, i'll try this :)
<RainCT> No problem. I'm off now, have to learn for an exam :(
<savvas> good luck :)
<mrooney> james_w: I did an upstream 0.4.1.0 release, it is linked in the bug report
<RainCT> thanks
<james_w> mrooney: well, with the packaging included in that, it could be just uploaded if you added a .dsc and a .changes
<james_w> mrooney: but if there are any fixes needed it's not that easy
<mrooney> james_w: what do you mean by "fixes needed", as in if the packaging isn't right?
<james_w> well, easy, but perhaps slightly misleading
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> for instance the version number is not standard for a native package, which is what you have created
<mrooney> hmm
<mrooney> james_w: so how might I go from, the upstream 0.4.1.0 release to having an appropriate .dsc and .changes?
<james_w> mrooney: well, you can't really do it, it needs to be a MOTU
<mrooney> I am looking forward to not being overwhelmed by packaging and updates soon :)
<mrooney> soon I will understand it all!
<mrooney> I hope
<james_w> heh :-)
<mrooney> james_w: ahh so, should I update the bug report in some way?
<mrooney> I am just worried about time constraints, and want to make sure I am doing everything I should be
<james_w> a debdiff won't work
<james_w> so just a pointer to your tarball again
<james_w> and explain what you explained to me the other day
<mrooney> okay, do you have time to add a brief comment? I feel like you might be able to explain an aspect or two that I don't fully grasp
<james_w> sure
<mrooney> thanks :)
<kirkland> persia: hi, are you around?  question regarding https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/277517
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277517 in kvm "Please enable lpia and ia64 builds" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Could some archive admin try to rebuild ia32-libs-tools? I've been able to build it successfully in a pbuilder, and I think a rebuild should fix it.
<fabrice_sp> (ftbfs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23239676/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.ia32-libs-tools_11_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<eMerzh> If a new version of program that i've packaged and waiting in the revu is released, should i add a line in the changelog?
<mrooney> eMerzh: I don't believe since the updated version is still going to be the initial release in Ubuntu
<mrooney> that's how I did it anyway
<eMerzh> ok mrooney ...
<mrooney> eMerzh: just change the version in the changelog
<eMerzh> yep :) thanks for the reminder :)
<RainCT> fabrice_sp: I've scheduled it on two arches (any MOTU can do). If it builds, poke me and I'll do the remaining ones
<fabrice_sp> RainCT, did knew MOTU could do that. Thanks!
<savvas> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<savvas> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<savvas> -lz ?
<hyperair> is there any freeze on that prevents universe packages from being upgraded?
<savvas> ah zlib1g-dev
<pkern> hyperair: feature freeze
<hyperair> pkern: feature freeze includes versions?
<hyperair> in that case i should put it to karmic then
<pkern> hyperair: bugfixes only
<hyperair> pkern: this is a new upstream release
<hyperair> well i'll just set it to karmic then
<superm1> hyperair, well are there new features in the upstream release, or is it a bugfix only release?
<hyperair> probably new features as well
<superm1> if it's bugfix only, it can still be uploaded, otherwise it would need a feature freeze exception, and unless you have a compelling reason, it should generally be deferred then
<hyperair> i don't have a compelling reason =p
<hyperair> so how should i go about it? i file the bug now, attach the diff.gz, and then after karmic opens up, subscribe universe-sponsors?
<savvas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<savvas> (I think)
<savvas> ah wait, misread :P
<savvas> ignore me :)
<pkern> hyperair: Get it uploaded to Debian and autosynced to Karmic when it opens up.
<hyperair> pkern: it's taking ages= \
<pkern> hyperair: (You don't need to take care of the latter if there are no Ubuntu-specific changes.)
<hyperair> it isn't in debian at the moment
<hyperair> i'm trying to get it in, but nobody seems to be interested in sponsoring
<eMerzh> My packgage freshly updated...(after a long wait for licence issue) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman ...if someone want to revu it again :) thanks
<hyperair> eMerzh: what's dh_desktop for in debian/rules?
<hyperair> hmm isn't cdbs supposed to take care of the dh_* stuff?
<eMerzh> hyperair, it's to update the .desktop database...RainCT told me to do so :)
<hyperair> eMerzh: i'd actually look into using /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/{kde4,xfce,gnome}.mk instead =\
<hyperair> well i suppose it doesn't really matter
<hyperair> though i didn't use it for my packages
<savvas> er..
<savvas> ./usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/cs_helpers.py
<savvas> this should be dist-packages right?
<hyperair> eMerzh: i think you're missing the license text for the bsd license
<ScottK> savvas: Yes.  2.6 and site-packages is wrong.
<eMerzh> hyperair, ok just a copy of http://www.freebsd.org/copyright/freebsd-license.html ?
<savvas> thanks ScottK - I'm trying out to update capisuite to python 2.6 :)
<hyperair> eMerzh: yeah i think that should do
<hyperair> eMerzh: well other than that, it looks good to me. i didn't try building it though =p
<hyperair> eMerzh: make sure the binaries are lintian clean
<hyperair> and poke a motu
<hyperair> i'm not one
<eMerzh> hyperair, ok thanks ... i'll  update the freebsd and upload :)
<hyperair> eMerzh: alright
 * eMerzh poke a MOTU to review his freshly updated package :) (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman)
<savvas> Is there a python command to get the default python module directory?
<maxb> default in what sense? :-)
<savvas> maxb: something like this: python -c "from distutils import sysconfig; print sysconfig.get_python_lib(1,1)"
<savvas> but to return the dist-packages directory for 2.6 or site-packages for 2.5
<james_w> savvas: check /usr/share/python/python.mk
<savvas_> ok let's hope I stick around this time :P
<RainCT> include /usr/share/pycentral-data/pycentral.mk          $(call sitedir,$(python_ver))
<RainCT> the $(...) gives either site-packages or dist-packages depending on the value of $python_ver, not sure if that's what you want
<asomething> are bindings ok in /usr/lib/python-support/*/python2.6/ ?
<ScottK> that looks right.
<savvas_> ls
<savvas_> oops
<savvas> hm.. I wonder if I should patch acinclude.m4 and aclocal.m4 or just move the built files from site-packages to dist-packages in debian/rules
<savvas> or should I patch configure? :\
<pkern> Bah, is there a way with kvm/qemu to switch virtual consoles?
<jcfp> With a python app not working with 2.6, should I just restrict python versions to 2.5, and make it point #!/usr/bin/python2.5?
<ScottK> jcfp: No.  Generally stuff should work.
<ScottK> savvas: Better to have the build system put stuff in the right place than shove it around in debian/rules.
<ScottK> jcfp: Usually there are minor packaging changes are all that's needed to get stuff working with 2.6.
<jcfp> ScottK: but in case it doesn't? Upstream is aware of it and attempting to fix things for a future release, out in the summer somewhere.
<ScottK> Yes.  then do that.
<jcfp> ok thanks
<pkern> ScottK: Hm, the bug also applies to hardy.  Trying the fix now...
<ScottK> pkern: Thanks for checking.
<pkern> Apart from bloody ubuntu-vm-builder.  Not setting a password for root and gdm not letting root log in and no gdm configuration panel available.
<pkern> ScottK: The fix will be identical, although I don't know if also packaging-wise...
 * ScottK nods.
<pkern> ScottK: Same patch applies cleanly \o/
<ScottK> ok
<ScottK> Please shove a debdiff in the bug and I'll deal with it from there.
 * pkern will attach another debdiff to the bug shortly.
<pkern> ScottK: attached, thanks
 * ScottK looks
<fabrice_sp> Can someone unsubscribe U-S-u from Bug #336904? I have to convert it into a sync request, with a FFe... thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336904 in openvas-libnasl "FTBFS because of dependency on inexistent libopenvas1-dev" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336904
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> pkern: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<fabrice_sp> thanks
<pkern> ScottK: Heh. ;-)
<AdamDH> what happens if you have to ship a binary inside your package? there is no source to compile from. Do I just use install to install the programme and required libarys?
<ScottK> AdamDH: First, that means it has to go in Multiverse.
<AdamDH> where do I tell my package it has to go in Multiverse? I was going to leave it in my ppa
<ScottK> If it's uploaded to Ubuntu, the archive admins will take care of that.
<james_w> I'm not sure you can upload it to your PPA
<ScottK> Yeah.  That was going to be my next comment.
<AdamDH> might be easier for people to just get the binary and libs away from a package for it
<ScottK> You need to read the PPA terms of service closely and see if it's allowed in a PPA.
<AdamDH> I will take a read and ask in launchpad
<savvas> AdamDH: you could use get-orig-source: in debian/rules for that
<ScottK> savvas: I think you're answering a different question than he's asking.
<savvas> but still.. the package will probably cause problems with the terms of service
<AdamDH> its proprietary code so they just ship a binary
<savvas> oh..
<savvas> ScottK: right, sorry :P
<ScottK> AdamDH: I'm pretty sure that can't go in a PPA.
<AdamDH> So if I just place it on my website, whats the best way to create a package for it? its two libarys and a binary
<savvas> AdamDH: you could add a script and explain them to run the script and include that proprietary program :) or just ask the developers of that program to open up :P
<AdamDH> savvas they will not open up the linux version has not been updated in a while to support new devices (its a programme to programme msp430 micros via gdb its a proxy) the windows version is allways up to date
<savvas> ScottK: I managed to patch capisuite, thanks for the suggestion before :)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<tuxmaniac> anyone on jaunty who can test bug 291075 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291075 in freehdl "Digital simulation in qucs don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291075
<tuxmaniac> I believe it is a libtool issue and there has been updates to libtool in Jaunty
<tuxmaniac> oops may be its not related to #u-motu but more related to #u-bugs
<tuxmaniac> sorry
<savvas> doko: here? you commented something on bug 336344 - should capisuite build-depend on zlib1g-dev or should I try and remove the -lz library call?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336344 in capisuite "python2.6-dev should perhaps depend on zlib-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336344
<savvas> tuxmaniac: you could also try #ubuntu+1 :)
<tuxmaniac> aah yeah forgot. thanks savvas
<savvas> np hehe
<DktrKranz> james_w, hi. did you have the chance to look at bug 336067? It blocks some applications (such as requestsync), so it could be useful to have it. I tested the upstream patch and seems good.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336067 in python-httplib2 "python-httplib2 needs a patch for Python2.6 support" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336067
<james_w> DktrKranz: I'm getting to it
<james_w> DktrKranz: thanks for testing though
<DktrKranz> cool, thanks :)
<james_w> DktrKranz: feel free to upload :-)
<DktrKranz> ok then, I'll have a look
<AdamDH> where would I find the termcap library on ubuntu? I have a dependancy for it but cannot find it on packages.ubuntu etc
<jpds_> OK...
<directhex> jms@destiny:~$ apt-file search libtermcap
<directhex> libncurses5-dev: /usr/lib/libtermcap.a
<directhex> libncurses5-dev: /usr/lib/libtermcap.so
<tgm4883> geez directhex, what button did you push?
<directhex> tgm4883, just finished installing evil M$ trojans on freenode
<tgm4883> Windows?
<tgm4883> or is there another MS trojan?
<directhex> depends who you believe
<Laney> DktrKranz: here?
<DktrKranz> Laney, for a little while
<Laney> "Disable PrintSample support, obsolete" in gtksourceview-sharp2
<Laney> I'm wondering what that's for?
<Laney> (just looking at it in Debian)
<DktrKranz> Laney, IIRC, it fixed a FTBFS
<Laney> oh, weird
<Laney> don't see it in sid
<Laney> let me try in Jaunty
<savvas> goodnight everyone :)
<savvas> james_w: I provided two debdiffs for bug 336344 - I think the one without zlib needs testing (I haven't tested the program of neither of them)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336344 in capisuite "python2.6-dev should perhaps depend on zlib-dev" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336344
<james_w> savvas: thanks, I'll try and get to it soon
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-03
<asomething> how would I pass --install-layout=deb in this rules file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/125541/
<directhex> pass to what specifically?
<james_w> asomething: does dh work for setup.py?
<directhex> looks like a lot of unneeded rules in there to me
<james_w> if so it probably needs to be patched
<asomething> it's the rules file from deluge, which uses setup.py
<directhex> at what point is setup.py used?
<directhex> sorry, i don't know python at all
<asomething> it's called by dh build
<directhex> okay, got it
<directhex> dget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/w/wicd/wicd_1.5.9-3.dsc
<directhex> then look at its debian/rules
<james_w> asomething: it should be added to the "setup.py install" step
<directhex> does exactly what you want - dh7 with setup.py mangling
<asomething> thanks
<leonel> what's used for  dget in dapper ??
<leonel> get each file then dpkg-soruce ??
<dtchen_> no, you can still dget some.dsc
<dtchen_> just make sure devscripts is installed, as per Debian
<leonel> ii  devscripts     2.9.10         Scripts to make the life of a Debian Package
<leonel> leonel@dapper:~$ dget
<leonel> -bash: dget: command not found
<leonel> there's this note :  NOTE: dget is not included in the devscripts package for Ubuntu dapper.
<leonel> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Downloading Source Packages Using dget
<dtchen_> you could manually backport devscripts.
<leonel> dtchen_: thanks ..   just   wget the   orig.tar.gz  dsc and diff.gz  ..
<ScottK> leonel: Did you see we did the Dapper clamav update today?
<leonel> ScottK great news  ..  any test or package that needs  work ??
<ScottK> leonel: No.  It's done and in dapper-backports.  Just waiting for rdepends to finish building now.
<leonel> great ..
<ScottK> james_w: Your most recent post on planet has me curious who the idiot was as I'm reasonably certain you aren't a crap maintainer.
<leonel> scottK I'm working with  upstream and debian maintainers for   www.cherokee-project.org,   am I still on time to include the just released  0.99.2 version in  Jaunty ??   cherokee does not have  rdepends
<ScottK> leonel: It needs an FFe.  Convince me.
<leonel> ok .. I'll work on convince you ..
<leonel> scottK I can do more   clamav  work ...
<leonel> haha
<ScottK> Great.  Go start porting stuff to 0.95.  The RC is out.
<leonel> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ppa   <-- this is the  PPA  for  cherokee ..
<ScottK> I saw that.
<leonel> scottK Ok  the 0.95 is for jaunty right ??
<ScottK> leonel: Assuming we get the rdpends ported, yes.
<ScottK> Then we get to start the backports dance all over.
<leonel> scottK ok ..
<ScottK> leonel: The link to common-licenses for GPL should link to GPL-2 since GPL may at some point point to another version and your package is GPL v2 only.
<leonel> scottK thanks
<leonel> scottK so  I'll work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess    for Cherokee to see if it can be included ??
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> For server packages like this, I have delegated authority to approve them by myself.  No 2nd approval needed.
<leonel> ScottK Great ..  so  I must to  clamav  prior  the FFe  ..  :(
<leonel> jejeje
<ScottK> No.
<leonel>  s/so/to
<leonel> so I can convice you  hehehe
<leonel> let me get it packaged for  debian unstable  so it can be made a sync or merge ..
<Laibsch> Hi, can somebody please rebuild python-4suite-xml, python-kaa-base and python-kaa-metadata against python 2.6 in Jaunty?
<Laibsch> It is currently preventing some upgrades for me in Jaunty
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/290531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290531 in memaker "memaker .desktop entry is in Accessories rather than Graphics" [Low,New]
<anakron> someone can accept it?
<Laibsch> done (as far as LP is concerned)
<freeflying> how to use schroot with a encrypted home partition?
<eMerzh> If a MOTU want to review my package that was waiting for too long in revu ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman )
<Toadstool> g'morning!
<mok0> james_w: ping
<billybigrigger> is there a process to request an app for packaging to be included into well KK i guess since jaunty is already at alpha 5? or is left up to me to test it out and package it myself if i want it in repos?
<mok0> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<mok0> billybigrigger: ^
<billybigrigger> thanks, but i havent packaged it
<mok0> billybigrigger: ah, well... off you go :-P
<billybigrigger> but what im asking is can end-users like myself package something and submit it somewhere for approval to be included?
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> answered my own question....
 * billybigrigger continues to read the REVU wiki
<mok0> billybigrigger: yes, you package it and upload to REVU
<billybigrigger> is there any packaging guidelines i must follow?
<mok0> billybigrigger: yes, there's a guide on the wiki
<mok0> !packaging | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tarzeau> will jaunty sync once more from debian sid? or
<tarzeau> is there someone syncing single packages manually? i have a bunch that i upgraded
<StevenK> tarzeau: We don't automatically sync, and haven't for sometime.
<StevenK> tarzeau: If you want packages sync'd, file a sync request.
<tarzeau> StevenK: ok
<directhex> NCommander, ever tried getting other arches going in qemu? i'm failing to get sparc or ppc to be useful
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<james_w> mok0: pong
<directhex> james_w, context for blog post?
<james_w> directhex: debian-devel@
<ogra> directhex, talk to ScriptRiper in #ubuntu-arm, he works on the suse build service ....
<Laney> train internet is awful
<ogra> *Ripper
<Laney> ps afternoon all
<directhex> ogra, i didn't think OBS did anything other than x86/amd64
<directhex> Laney, yes, it is. relying on 3g mobile reception = suck
<ogra> they do armel and ppc afaik
<ogra> so at least for the ppc side he should be helpful
<directhex> Laney, also, relying on $MOBILE_NETWORK's content filtering (orange think ubuntuforums is adult-only)
<ogra> not sure about sparc
<Laney> I know I wouldn't let my kids near there :(
<directhex> Laney, they might get ideas about running arch!
<Laney> gah
 * Laney tries ssh -D
<Laney> bah
<directhex> james_w, any specific thread? i mainly read d-d@ to giggle at j00rg
<savvas> "mobile-broadband-provider-info" couldn't you find a bigger name? :P
<james_w> directhex: the manpages one
<savvas> anyone working on mobile-broadband-provider-info?
<savvas> could use some updating, I'll check
<slytherin> savvas: IIRC #mbca is the channel.
<savvas> oh thanks slytherin :)
<directhex> tseliot, any major reason why uploading nvidia-graphics-drivers-180_180.35-0ubuntu1 to my intrepid ppa wouldn't work as a short-term fix?
<tseliot> directhex: no, what's the problem?
<tseliot> it should just work
<directhex> tseliot, well, lack of support for my card in 180.11. i was just checking for hidden pitfalls
<directhex> seems fine in a pbuilder
<tseliot> directhex: yes, it should be ok
<directhex> tseliot, can i do the same thing with the latest fglrx? i've got a 4870 i'm meant to benchmark
<tseliot> directhex: I wouldn't know. You should ask superm1 about it
<directhex> ah, okay. superm1, i choose you!
<slytherin> savvas: Further references - http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband/ServiceProviders http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband
<savvas> slytherin: I found that, I'm checking  :)
<savvas> slytherin: er.. one question, should I use tabs or spaces? Both seem to be used
<slytherin> savvas: I don't think it will matter. It is xml after all. I prefer spaces.
<savvas> ok
<stryd_one> hi all
<stryd_one> i'm following the packaging guide in a first attempt at deb packaging. It instructs me to run 'pbuilder create' but when I do, the first message from the app is "Distribution is jaunty."... but I'm running hardy, and want to build the package for hardy. Should I worry about this message and if so do you know how I can fix it?
<slytherin> stryd_one: Event though I don't have a link to the tutorial at hand, I am sure there is one page on wiki about pbuilderrc.
<savvas> slytherin: there's one who used italian in the name, should I ask for the english translation?
<savvas> +-		<name>H3G (pre-paid)</name>
<savvas> ++		<name>H3G (abbonamento)</name>
<stryd_one> thanks slytherin i'm searching for it now
<slytherin> savvas: depends, is the service only available in italy?
<slytherin> savvas: if yes, the having italian name won't matter much.
<savvas> alrighty
<savvas> I'll check their site
<stryd_one> got it thanks slytherin
<stryd_one> is there some reason it defaults to jaunty if i don't specify?
<slytherin> stryd_one: are you running jaunty?
<stryd_one> no hardy
<slytherin> stryd_one: check your /etc/pbuilderrc and also check if you have at any point of time created ~/.pbuilderrc
<stryd_one> the ~/,pbuilderrc i created has one line in it: COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse" as per the video
<slytherin> stryd_one: What about DISTRIBUTION?
<stryd_one> nothing
<stryd_one> i'm putting that line in there now and forcing it to hardy
<stryd_one> it just seemed not right, that it defaulted to jaunty
<slytherin> stryd_one: did you install debootstrap from backports repository?
<stryd_one> possiblly, checking....
<stryd_one> yep
<stryd_one> backports is enabled and i guess it's chosen that one automatically
<jcfp> Need some help: when building (in  a jaunty pbuilder) a package with debian/pyversions set to 2.5, and the program using /usr/bin/python2.5 in the shebang line, ${python:Depends} expands into "python (<< 2.6), python2.5, python-support (>= 0.7.1)" making it uninstallable in jaunty?
<jcfp> making pyversions include 2.6 (e.g. by setting it to "2.5-" or similar), it changes to "python (>= 2.5), python-support (>= 0.7.1), python2.5" which is installable, but makes python-support add *.pyc for python 2.6 that are not needed.
<jcfp> any idea?
<geser> jcfp: perhaps doko has an idea
<doko> jcfp, geser: not without knowing about the package
<jcfp> doko: want me to send you the sources?
<doko> jcfp: no
<savvas> when a package closes multiple bugs we use LP: #nnnn,#nnnn,#nnnn,... right?
<geser> yes (check the .changes files to be sure, there should be a header listing all bug numbers so they get automatically closed)
<savvas> alrighty :)
<savvas> geser: is python 2.5 for aptoncd necessary or not? I just made a patch for it to build for both python 2.5 and 2.6, could you take a look and comment? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/125756/
<savvas> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Emedigeek/+archive/ppa/+build/889635/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu5~ppajaunty7_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<savvas> I was thinking maybe I could send the patch to debian
<savvas> hm.. the debian package looks pretty outdated
<geser> savvas: your patch looks good, can you try to move aptoncd to using python-shared or python-central? so the package doesn't contain the .py files twice?
<savvas> geser: I'll try :)
<geser> and for some reason the Depends line from your build log misses the python dependency
<geser> savvas: thanks
<savvas> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${python:Depends}
<savvas> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${python:Versions}
<savvas> this one?
<geser> yes
<savvas> I think it needs dh_gencontrol -a, I could be wrong though - anyway, I'll test it :)
<geser> I guess it's because it's no good idea to only process arch-dependent packages in build-indep (and with a arch:all package too)
<geser> drop the -a again from your patch
<savvas> oki doki!
<savvas> geser: er.. you mean I should use binary-arch instead of binary-indep? or both?
<geser> savvas: any reason why you touched that part of debian/rules in your patch?
<savvas> geser: I added -a because it wouldn't include the 2.5 files
<savvas> and the other dh_ commands from another package I took as a reference (still learning :) )
<geser> it shouldn't have an influence on this and your changes to the build-indep target broke the variable subsitution
<savvas> I see
<savvas> thank you very much! :)
<eMerzh> if some MOTU want to review my package.... it is waiting on the revu ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman ) ...thanks a lot
<incorrect> I am struggling to sign my repository
<Hobbsee> if that's a ppa, you want #launchpad
<incorrect> i meant that for ubuntu-server
<james_w> thanks sistpoty|work, ScottK :-)
<sistpoty|work> you're welcome, james_w ;)
<_ruben> hmm .. the dependencies for dkms have some "odd" results
<_ruben> install dkms on intrepid yields:
<_ruben> The following extra packages will be installed: linux-firmware linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 linux-image linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic linux-image-generic linux-ports-headers-2.6.25-2
<RainCT> ScottK: afaik Pidgin has never had notifications by default; it's an opt-in plugin
<ScottK> RainCT: Except the option in seeded in ubuntu-desktop so Ubuntu users do get it by default.
<ScottK> If that's appropriate, then I don't see why pidgin users from other flavors shouldn't get the same?
<RainCT> ScottK: Ah, is that new? I'm not using Pidgin anymore (switched to empathy a few months ago), but I've never had notifications
<ScottK> Yes.  I think it's new in Jaunty.
<ScottK> Unfortunately pidgin-libnotify is broken with libnotify1 currently, so one either has the new system or nothing, but presumably the regression will be corrected.
<superm1> directhex, well.. sure you should be able to do it.  the latest is actually on amd's website though not in jaunty
<superm1> directhex, grab the .run file, and run ./FILE.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/source
<superm1> and then edit the changelog to be intrepid and push it to your ppa
<directhex> superm1, oh. um... can i ask why jaunty's behind, without causing offence?
<superm1> directhex, no point in pushing the latest one to jaunty if it doesn' work w/ xorg 1.6
<superm1> you can go and !stab AMD for that one
<directhex> eek, it doesn't?
<directhex> bloody amd
<_ruben> superm1: the dkms issue i mentioned above (pulling in "odd" kernel headers), is it a known one (must admit i havent checked lp yet)
<superm1> _ruben, so there is no way to currently define which package you need as depends when there are virtual dependencies
<superm1> so the way it works right now is depends: linux-headers-generic | linux-headers
<superm1> so if you don't have linux-headers-generic, it just grabs one that would satisfy linux-headers on your architecture
<_ruben> superm1: it depends on "linux-image, linux-headers" actually
<_ruben> i guess its most likely the result in an "incapable" dependency resolver and not really dkms' fault
<superm1> _ruben, yeah exactly
<superm1> _ruben, no one has really come up with a good solution for it as of yet unfortunately
<_ruben> superm1: ok .. wasnt sure if i had possibly missed something (obvious)
<_ruben> just gotta make sure to install the proper headers along with dkms myself :)
<superm1> _ruben, well so for the general case (desktop users), your packages should work fine
<superm1> it's the corner cases, and headless installs you have to worry about
<_ruben> superm1: i dont think general would work .. as it pulls in linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 and not linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic for instance
<directhex> superm1, any idea why fglrx has such oddball version numbers these days? o_o
<superm1> directhex, yeah so the version number of the web release is the external version number based on the time of release (eg 9-2)
<superm1> when you do a --buildpkg, you get their internal build number which is more relevant
<directhex> superm1, any word on whether a 1.6-capable version will actually be prepared before jaunty, or are we in for another painful switch to the free driver?
<superm1> directhex, so the current plan as I last heard it was that if 1.6 capable version isn't ready by beta, it's painful switch in dist-upgrade
<directhex> joy!
<superm1> hopefully the EXA & Xv patch for r6xx and r7xx at least gets applied then so that hardware isn't entirely crippled
<superm1> older hardware than that at least works well with the open driver
<directhex> i wonder if jaunty's intel driver will let me play world of goo without x segfaulting on exit
<bddebian> Heya gang
<savvas> <gang> heya bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heh, hello savvas
<slytherin> directhex: is it currently segfaulting?
<directhex> slytherin, if i quit WOG, then X restarts, yes
<slytherin> directhex: wow. :-)
<slytherin> I am glad I am using ATI card.
<directhex> slytherin, i'm not. fglrx ftbfs here :/
<slytherin> directhex: I don't need fglrx. :-P
<directhex> slytherin, i have a radeon 4870 i'm meant to benchmark. i doubt it even works in 2d with the free driver.
<slytherin> directhex: Have you tried free driver? One of my friend has same card and i remember 2d working fine on his machine on intrepid.
<savvas> does this debian/rules look ok? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/125836/
<directhex> superm1, are you interested in bugfixes for fglrx packaging, or should i speak to someone else?
<Laibsch> Hi, can somebody please rebuild python-4suite-xml, python-kaa-base and python-kaa-metadata against python 2.6 in Jaunty? It is currently preventing some upgrades for me in Jaunty. -> bug 331461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331461 in python-defaults "python2.6 support/defaults in jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331461
<savvas> what's with all the netsplits?
<savvas> woohoo!  Depends: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.5), python-central (>= 0.6.11), python2.6, libgnomevfs2-0, genisoimage | mkisofs, apt-utils, synaptic (>= 0.57.7), python-gnome2, python-apt, python-glade2, python-dbus, lsb-release, gksu, python-gtk2, gnome-icon-theme
<savvas> hm.. why python2.6 :\
<_ruben> savvas: WALLOP Md:  sorry for the splits, one of our new servers is unstable and will be terminated
<savvas> thanks _ruben!
<savvas> wallops.. was that +w?
<jpds> Yes.
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  can anybody help with bug #335741 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335741
<savvas> ScottK: is it possible to revert patches? can you remove your patch from libtorrent-rasterbar and sync with debian? they use boost1.37 in debian/control, e.g.: "libboost1.37-dev | libboost-dev (>= 1.34.1)"
<slytherin> savvas: no it is not possible to revert patches. you will have to wait for another debian revision to request sync
<savvas> thanks slytherin, what should we do for libtorrent-rasterbar? attempt a merge with debian or just patch it for python 2.6?
<slytherin> savvas: patch it for python2.6
<savvas> alrighty I'll try
<savvas> ScottK: ignore the question before, answered :)
<RainCT> revert patches?
<savvas> RainCT: nvm, it was a patch to enable boost1.35 :P
<savvas> enable=use
<Laibsch> RainCT: I've tried here and in other places for days now.  Can I ask you to please upload python-4suite-xml, python-kaa-base and python-kaa-metadata so they can be rebuild against python 2.6?
<Laibsch> nobody else seems game to take it up
<RainCT> Laibsch: I can't see them in the sponsors queue
<Laibsch> does that have to happen first?
<Laibsch> who should I contact about that, then?
<Laibsch> I thought you were a member of motu-sponsors?
<superm1> directhex, i'm interested
<superm1> what's up?
<RainCT> Laibsch: I am. The usual procedure to get something uploaded is to attach a debdiff (or .diff.gz if it's an update) to a bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to it (or ubuntu-main-sponsors for stuff in main/restricted)
<Laibsch> RainCT: I know
<Laibsch> I don't see much point in this case
<Laibsch> There are no changes
<Laibsch> The packages just need to be rebuilt
<Laibsch> The debdiff would only contain the change in Changelog
<Laibsch> changelog
<Laibsch> RainCT: makes sense?
<RainCT> OK
<RainCT> ar.. I've just tried to upgrade but do-release-upgrade is hanging since minutes at something after "Reading state information: Done".. Any idea guys?
<Laibsch> RainCT: thanks, appreciated
<geser> Laibsch: does python-4suite-xml build for you with python2.6? I aborted my build when the build started using 1 GB of swap (with 4 GB of RAM)
<Laibsch> geser: to be honest, I haven't tried
<Laibsch> I just blindly assumed
<Laibsch> assumed it was a simply rebuild just like all the other packages that were preventing me upgrading
<RainCT> Laibsch: Not all are rebuilds. Packages that aren't using plain CDBS with distutils have pretty much of a chance of needing changes
 * RainCT takes a shot at kaa-base
<Laibsch> thanks
<savvas> Laibsch: if you are familiar how to use Launchpad's PPA you could try to rebuild yourself and see where's the problem :)
<Laibsch> yes, good idea.  But I'm not a compile expert.  geser, RainCT, I'll take a look at python-4suite-xml, OK?
<geser> RainCT: kaa-base is a rebuild, just done with the test-build
<RainCT> geser: yep
<geser> RainCT: do you upload or should I? don't want to make a race for it :)
<RainCT> geser: uhm.. doesn't ubotu have a dice function? :P
<RainCT> geser: go for it :)
<RainCT> geser: but kaa-metadate is for me ;)
<geser> RainCT: no problem, you can have python-4suite-xml too :)
<RainCT> nah, I don't like the name of that one *g*
 * savvas waits for a "please, I insist" :p
<savvas> how do I stop pycentral from changing the application version?
<savvas> -APP_VERSION="0.1.98-0"
<savvas> +APP_VERSION="0.1.98-0ubuntu5~ppajaunty9"
<savvas> ..or is that normal? :P
<geser> savvas: still improving aptoncd? I've seen that it already uses python-central but has "nomove" set as an python-central option
<geser> I didn't dig in the packaging if there is a reason for this
<savvas> geser: yes, this one proved much better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125912/ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23374440/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu5~ppajaunty9_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<savvas> geser: but I think I need dh_pycentral and dh_python afterwards, I'll try it some other day :P
<savvas> It's harder without cdbs :)
<geser> savvas: try also out commenting out "export DH_PYCENTRAL=nomove" so the *-packages dirs get managed by python-central
<savvas> geser: I was afraid that the app might not work afterwards, but I'll try it, thanks :)
<geser> savvas: and the Depends like looks ok now too, only one minor thing: it has a dependency on python2.5, try to figure out why (probably a script using python2.5 as interpreter)
<savvas> ahhh
<savvas> I wanted to ask you that!
<geser> savvas: yes, you need to check if afterwards
<savvas> oki doki
<savvas> geser: that python2.5 is weird, I've tried "debuild -b" locally, and it had dependency on python2.6
<savvas>  Depends: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.5), python-central (>= 0.6.11), python2.6, libgnomevfs2-0, genisoimage | mkisofs, apt-utils, synaptic (>= 0.57.7), python-gnome2, python-apt, python-glade2, python-dbus, lsb-release, gksu, python-gtk2, gnome-icon-theme
<geser> I guess it depends on the order of the build first 2.5 and then 2.6 or vice versa
<RainCT> (kaa-metadata can't be fixed until python-kaa-base has built)
<savvas> geser: ok, I'll look into it a bit later :)
 * savvas tests a libtorrent-rasterbar patch - http://paste.ubuntu.com/125917/
<savvas> copying build/lib.linux-i686-2.6/libtorrent.so -> /tmp/buildd/libtorrent-rasterbar-0.14.1/debian/tmp/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages
<savvas> [...]
<savvas> dh_install: python-libtorrent missing files (usr/lib/python*/*-packages/libtorrent.so), aborting
<savvas> ah local
<EagleScreen> I am receiving docens od mail each day, related with motu, I must be in a mailing list, I thouhgt I was in ubuntu-motu mailing list, ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com, but an admis has teold me that my address is not in the list
<EagleScreen> may be i am in ubuntu-universe-sponsors@lists.ubuntu.com
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<RainCT> EagleScreen: perhaps you have subscribed to bugmail for some package?
<RainCT> EagleScreen: (in case what you get is bugmail, dunno what you mean by "odd mail" :))
<EagleScreen> ubuntu-motu; ubuntu-motu-mentors and ubuntu-universe-sponsors, what is the difference between these lists?
<Laibsch> python-4suite certainly is a long build: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa/+build/890212
<directhex> Laibsch, 40 mins is long?
<directhex> Laibsch, apt-get source --build openoffice.org
<Laibsch> directhex: Done that in the PPA
<Laibsch> I know it takes much longer
<Laibsch> But 40 mins is on the longer end
<Laibsch> for something I have never heard of before and thus is likely very much a little used lib
<Laibsch> geser was saying earlier he stopped the built half-way through because of memory issues
<directhex> try ikvm - needs 1.1 gig of ram to build ^_^
<slytherin> doko: do you mind if I take care of bug 330613? Seems to be a simple copy paste error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330613 in python3-defaults "python3-minimal should not have 'Essential' set to yes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330613
<slytherin> Laibsch: openjdk build on armel was going for 5 days. :-)
<savvas> :o
<DktrKranz> mok0, have you some time to process 272264?
<DktrKranz> bug 272264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272264 in scilab "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272264
<directhex> slytherin, you mean that finished successfully?
<slytherin> directhex: I am assuming that it did.
<slytherin> DktrKranz: are syncs from PPA allowed?
<directhex> slytherin, well, if not, there's always IKVM :)
<slytherin> directhex: is ikvm better than openjdk on powerpc?
<DktrKranz> slytherin, no (not the common way at least). It has to be uploaded manually or synced from Debian (if feasible)
<directhex> slytherin, pass. i think the swing implementation is still proof-of-concept, but it's certainly built
<slytherin> directhex: what is the simplest procedure to use ikvm for a helloworld application?
<directhex> slytherin, assuming you're on jaunty (as i claim no responsibility for dajobe's packaging in previous releases)?
<slytherin> directhex: yes, I am on jaunty
<directhex> slytherin, well, for .class files, just use "ikvm classname" instead of "java classname"
<slytherin> directhex: ok, will try.
<directhex> slytherin, as a compiler, you process a .class to produce a .exe/.dll, using "ikvmc -target:exe foo.class". you can run the .exe with mono
<ScottK> savvas: As a followup ... we've been trying to sync up on boost1.35 for this release. Boost1.38 is expected in Debian shortly and is what they will aim for with Squeeze.  I think it's a good goal for Karmic to push on to 1.38, but for Jaunty we should leave stuff at 1.35.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'd like to sync wide-dhcpv6 20080615-5 from unstable, to fix a FTBFS, as it seems to have only fixes since 20080615-2 (the one in Jaunty). How do I confirm that? It's to know if I can avoid a FFe. Thanks
<fabrice_sp> forget what I've written before: the version in unstable also FTBFS...
<directhex> FFE shouldn't be needed for fixes-only
<Laibsch> alright, the python-4suite results are in: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23387460/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.python-4suite_1.0.2-7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  But I'm not sure how to interpret that ("150 minutes of inacticity"?)
<Laibsch> Is the call for setup.py correct?
<Laibsch> geser, RainCT: comments?
<RainCT> It's missing the --install-layout=deb
<Laibsch> alright
<Laibsch> I was wondering about that
<Laibsch> I'll retry
<savvas> W: libtorrent-rasterbar source: missing-comma-after-substvar in depends field near ${misc:Depends}
<savvas> is this minor?
<RainCT> Laibsch: I don't think that not having that options is the cause for the odd error you got, though
<Laibsch> alright
<Laibsch> I'll have to leave this for now, then
<Laibsch> Maybe tomorrow
 * RainCT grumbles something about texlive pulling in at least 100 MB of documentation packages and about moving those to suggests :P
<savvas> wow, texlive-latex-base-doc texlive-latex-extra-doc texlive-latex-recommended-doc texlive-pictures-doc texlive-humanities-doc texlive-fonts-recommended-doc texlive-base-bin-doc
<savvas> try installing lyx :P
<RainCT> yeah
<RainCT> I'd move them to suggests and add a generic texlive-doc with them as recommends for those who want them
<RainCT> or without generic -doc (not sure how that would work if you don't want -extra and so on)
<savvas> 136.78MB in total :p
<Laibsch> RainCT: Yes, please do
<Laibsch> The other day I stumbled across a few unsplit Java packages: package size: 25MB, out of that 24,5MB in /usr/share/doc
<RainCT> :/
<RainCT> let's file a spec: kill-the-docs XD
<savvas> argh
<Laibsch> I have a good idea for it
<savvas> is there a way to grab them all?
<Laibsch> (stolen from openembedded.org)
<Laibsch> enhanve the build process so that anything in /usr/share/doc is automatically packaged as a doc file
<Laibsch> enhance
<RainCT> o_O
<Laibsch> doc package
<RainCT> ah
<Laibsch> sorry
<RainCT> no, won't work
<Laibsch> My typing is really bad
<Laibsch> why?
<Laibsch> It is possible to define exceptions if necessary
<Laibsch> for embedded devices, small packages are of course imperative
<RainCT> beside that copyright, changelog, etc. should really be in the main package, there are applications which depend on documentation
<RainCT> being present.. I maintain some like that myself
<RainCT> and significant amounts of docs should usually be in a -doc anyway
<Laibsch> IIRC, the build process in OE does put copyright,etc. in the right place, IOW, the main package
<RainCT> it may be worth a thought, but it would need an archive wide transition to fix stuff that expects docs to be there..
 * RainCT watches do-release-upgrade uninstall his stuff without permission ¬_¬
<directhex> aptitude purge RainCT
 * RainCT is purged x_O
<RainCT> see? mono applications are evil ^^
<savvas> arghhhhhhhh
<RainCT> bah now it killed my music xDDD
<savvas> RainCT: a moment of your time? :)
<RainCT> savvas: nope, I can't work without music *g*
 * savvas whistles :p
<RainCT> savvas: well.. okay.. what's up?
<savvas> lol
<savvas> I can't manage to patch libtorrent-rasterbar properly
<savvas> copying build/lib.linux-i686-2.6/libtorrent.so -> /tmp/buildd/libtorrent-rasterbar-0.14.1/debian/tmp/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages
<savvas> dh_install: python-libtorrent missing files (usr/lib/python*/*-packages/libtorrent.so), aborting
<RainCT> savvas: and you've added the  --install-layout=deb (or whatever it is)?
<RainCT> after every "setup.py install"
<savvas> I tried every way I could think of, this is the latest one: dh_install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126024/
<savvas> there's no python reference in the rules :(
<savvas> let me check again
<RainCT> am I still online?
<savvas> yes you are :)
<RainCT> nm-applet died :P
<savvas> hehe
 * savvas scans for setup.py
<RainCT> savvas: so what is it using? Makefile?
<savvas> er... autoconf and make I think
<RainCT> I've no idea then :(
<RainCT> look at what the MAkefile says
<savvas> I have, but my knowledge is limited.. oh well. I'll send my work at bug 335741 and comment on this last one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335741
<Laibsch> RainCT: Maybe you want to grab the debdiff from debian bug 513661 which I prepared and upload it to Jaunty
<ubottu> Debian bug 513661 in libjaxme-java "libjaxme-java: Please split documentation into a doc package" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/513661
<savvas> woa!!!
<Laibsch> I did not consider it important enough for a separate ubuntu bug
<Laibsch> but relied on the normal process instead
<Laibsch> the same applies to the libjaxen-java package
<savvas> I think I found it, thanks RainCT :)
<RainCT> great :)
<Laibsch> RainCT: I got another fairly important fix, ready for upload
<Laibsch> bug 335891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335891 in audacious "[jaunty] audacious crashes immediately" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335891
<RainCT> Laibsch: subscribe me and I'll look at it tomorrow
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> It's getting late over there, hm?
<RainCT> uhm, nice.. I like how Firefox asks to be restarted now :D
<RainCT> miro and python-pgsql need rebuild
<RainCT> or patching
<savvas> darn, asomething already made the merge
<savvas> oh well, I included my modest patch :)
<anakron> hi all
<anakron> someone can look this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memaker/+bug/290531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290531 in memaker "memaker .desktop entry is in Accessories rather than Graphics" [Low,Triaged]
<goshawk> does cdbs applies patches when doing debuild -S -sa?
<goshawk> yes
<goshawk> i did debuild and it patched
<savvas> is dd_rescue actively developed?
<savvas> hm.. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=505831
<ubottu> Debian bug 505831 in ddrescue, "ddrescue - misleading name" [Unknown,Open]
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-04
<anakron> hi all
<anakron> someone can look this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pwman3/+bug/299130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299130 in pwman3 "spelling mistake in synaptics-description" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<savvas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxgtk2.8_2.8.9.1-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/wx/__version__.py', which is also in package python-wxgtk2.6
<savvas> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<savvas> python-wxgtk2.8 breaks when python-wxgtk2.6 is already installed
 * savvas files a bug :P
<anakron> :O your first bug
<anakron> XD
<savvas> anakron: for today? yeah hehe
<savvas> :)
<anakron> :)
<anakron> im a little bit angry with some packagers
<anakron> :@
<anakron> i like to fix some bugs with desktop file problems, but some of them have like 9 errors if you look it with desktop-file-validate
<anakron> some entries duplicated ... i could go
<JontheEchidna> Aren't upstreams generally responsible for .desktop files?
<JontheEchidna> Although I suppose the packagers should report the problems upstream in the first place...
<anakron> in one desktop file an icon  path sets an xml file
<anakron> ...
<anakron> yes i think too
<anakron> but, trying to fix a bug, i found some others
<Amaranth> an icon path sets an xml file?
<anakron> yes
<anakron> XD
<savvas> anakron: there are more serious problems with .desktop files: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.devel/browse_thread/thread/6f38b567c5684a60?pli=1
<anakron> :O
<savvas> :p
<ScottK> Also some .desktop files predate the FDO spec.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. How can I see why a package in Debian does not exist in Ubuntu? It's mig (http://packages.debian.org/lenny/mig)
<fabrice_sp> weird: it's in Ubuntu, but it does not appear through packages.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> that generally happens if it failed to build
<fabrice_sp> ajmitch, that's what I was looking for ;-) Thanks
 * ajmitch can't recall where build logs are on LP now
<fabrice_sp> you're right: there is a cyclic dependency between mig and  gnumach
<ajmitch> that doesn't surprise me, given the intent of mig
<StevenK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mig/+bug/174851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174851 in mig "mig and gnumach need a manual boot-strapping on the buildds" [Undecided,New]
<fabrice_sp> (mig build depends on gnumach, but gnumach depends on mig?!)
<ajmitch> why do you want it?
<fabrice_sp> was just looking for all FTBFS to try to fix them
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> ignore that one then :)
<fabrice_sp> yep :-)
<ajmitch> unless you really feel inspired to port ubuntu to the hurd
<fabrice_sp> (already ignore some of them :-) )
<fabrice_sp> hmmm, not really! :-)
<Amaranth> shouldn't those packages be removed from ubuntu then?
<pschulz01> anyone have a package which is a good example of 'debconf' settings?
<pschulz01> s/have/know of/
<dtchen_> pschulz01: just about any of the output from `apt-cache rdepends debconf|grep -v debconf-` should be a starting point
<pschulz01> dtchen_: Ta.. 'adduser' seems to be a good (simple) one, and postfix gets a little more complicated.
<ScottK> The postfix package combines a number of complex advanced packaging techniques and has accumulated some cruft over the course of the decade it's existed.  Probably not the best sample.
<dtchen_> ScottK: hi, do you mind sponsoring both debdiffs for bug 336100, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336100 in chkconfig "package sysvinit-utils 2.86.ds1-61ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man8/service.8.gz', which is also in package chkconfig" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336100
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> dtchen_: Is the man page the only thing that conflicts between the two packages?
<dtchen_> ScottK: yes, but it doesn't make much sense to only remove the conflicting man page
<dtchen_> kirkland made a similar fix for sysvconfig
<ScottK> It seems odd that we patch service into sysvinit
<ScottK> And then don't use the other one.
<ScottK> dtchen_: From reading the man pages it looks like the chkconfig supports a status-all command that the sysvinit-utils one does not.
<dtchen_> ScottK: unless i'm misreading sysvinit's debian/patches/94_service.dpatch, it does
<ScottK> dtchen_: I thought it provided service, but not service-all.  I'm kind of tired though, so I might be misreading it.
<dtchen_> there's no mention of service-all in either, but status-all is properly supported/compatible
<ScottK> Sorry , status-all was what I meant.
<ScottK> Did I mention I was tired ....
<rgreening> o/ ScottK
<ScottK> Heya rgreening.
<rgreening> your not the only tired one. I think 4 hrs sleep in 2 nights
<ScottK> dtchen_: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<rgreening> ScottK: got any small jobs that need done. emphasis small... :)
<ScottK> Plenty of Python bugs yet to squash.
<rgreening> throw one at me
<ScottK> rgreening: Are you on Jaunty?
<rgreening> yes
<ScottK> Then apt-cache rdepends python2.4 and pick anything not related to zope.
<rgreening> ok. i'll look
<ScottK> The only ones I've specifically looked and and not done already don't qualify as small.
<rgreening> lol
<dtchen_> ScottK: thanks
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, I'll take a look at balder2d
<ScottK> Great.
<rgreening> no p0romises :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> ScottK: though, if I have luck like I did for the last python fix, who knows.
 * ScottK is off to bed.  
<ScottK> I can look at it tomorrow if no one else does.
<superm1> dtchen_, is there a particular reason you're holding off requesting sponsorship to get bug 336965 resolved since you have a solution ready?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336965 in pulseaudio "[Jaunty Regression] Severe Audio Distortion" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336965
<superm1> (like trying to convince kernel team to upload with a PREEMPT enabled kernel to solve the problem etc)
<dtchen_> superm1: i already raised the possibility of enabling PREEMPT for -generic in jaunty with members of the kernel team
<dtchen_> superm1: the proposal was disapproved
<dtchen_> superm1: (it was deemed too late in the devel cycle to enable such a kernel config option)
<dtchen_> (...nevermind that it used to be enabled many releases ago...)
<TheMuso> Well if its any ocmfort, we are not the only ones who don't have it enabled.
<dtchen_> superm1: so - the only other option is to disable glitch-free again
<TheMuso> comfort
<dtchen_> TheMuso: right
<dtchen_> i'm not interested in laying blame anywhere. i've been given operating parameters by the kernel team, so i'll work within them.
<dtchen_> if i wanted politics, i would have chosen another project ;)
<dtchen_> disabling glitch-free isn't really a bad option. i'll continue hacking away at PA to not eat so many resources, but i'm not going to drastically alter its behaviour. lennart would have my skull.
<dtchen_> anyhoo, it's Z time
<Laibsch> rgreening: can you upload packages?
<rgreening> not yet.
<rgreening> ask me after March 13th MOTU meeting :)
<TheMuso> Laibsch: WHat would you like looked at?
<Hobbsee> bugs--
<Laibsch> TheMuso: thanks
<Laibsch> bug 335891, for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335891 in audacious "[jaunty] audacious crashes immediately" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335891
<Laibsch> should be ready to upload
<Laibsch> furthermore, python-4suite-xml and python-kaa-metadata need to be made compatible with python 2.6, they depend on python < 2.6
<Laibsch> It could be that unlike many other packages, it is not a simple recompile job
<Laibsch> I tried simply recompiling python-4suite-xml yesterday and it failed: https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa/+build/890212
<Laibsch> It is lacking one of the new python options, but I did not get around to retrying, yet
<TheMuso> Laibsch: uploaded the audacious debdiff, don't  have time for the others sorry.
<Laibsch> TheMuso: great, thanks
<Laibsch> One more to cross off
<didrocks> hello there
<slytherin> hi all. anybody here with acer laptop with atheros wireless card?
<rgreening> ScottK: I have a working balder2d. Seems to behave just fine with python2.6 build dep.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll submit a bug report for sponsoring later.
<AnAnt> superm1: dkms is in Debian's NEW & BYHAND since 2 weeks !
<superm1> AnAnt, ah wonderful!
<superm1> i'm not sure what BYHAND is
<superm1> but NEW is good news
<AnAnt> superm1: something like Ubuntu's queue (the stage after REVU)
<superm1> AnAnt, great.  i'm hoping the packaging is very similar (or identical) to the Ubuntu packaging, but if not i'll have to work with those guys to come to a consensus
<AnAnt> superm1: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/dkms_2.0.21.0-1.html
<AnAnt> superm1: although I dunno how to get the diff.gz !
<superm1> AnAnt, i can already tell there is some delta there
<AnAnt> superm1: it's not on debian mentors
<superm1> i'll try to get ahold of the pieces and examine tomorrow
<AnAnt> btw, someone is making a package for cnetworkmanager (controlling NetworkManager under console)
<Toadstool> good morning!
<Hobbsee> morning Toadstool!
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee!
<maxb> BYHAND is an unusual process where a package build submits arbitrary files as part of the upload for manual attention of the Debian ftp-masters, e.g. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=405925
<ubottu> Debian bug 405925 in doc-debian "doc-debian: Please ship BYHAND versions (for ftp.debian.org/debian/doc) of" [Wishlist,Open]
<savvas> should we remove bmpx package as well?
<savvas> "The bmpx package has been removed from Debian so we are closing the bugs that were still opened against it."
<savvas> pochu: here? should I file a bug report for bmpx removal? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=517588
<ubottu> Debian bug 517588 in bmpx "Please port bmpx to libsoup2.4" [Important,Closed]
<savvas> eh?
<savvas> "RM: bmpx -- RoM; unmaintained upstream, uses outdated libraries"
<savvas> :P
<pochu> savvas: I guess so, unless somebody objects
<savvas> ok :)
<eMerzh> Hi all, if a motu want to review my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sqliteman i'll be glad to correct if there is errors :)
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bmpx/+bug/337659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337659 in bmpx "RM: bmpx -- RoM; unmaintained upstream, uses outdated libraries" [Undecided,New]
<_ruben> any hints on how to prevent stuff like this from happening: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on libcairo.so.2 could be avoided if "debian/open-vm-tools/usr/lib/open-vm-tools/plugins/vmusr/libresolutionSet.so" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols).
<_ruben> im guessing its the fault of the software itself which does unnecesary linking?
<directhex> _ruben, it typically means the app is using "pkg-config --libs foo" and that's pulling in things it doesn't strictly needf
<directhex> e.g. "pkg-config --libs libavcodec" will link against libvorbisenc, even if not needed by the app
<_ruben> directhex: ic .. im guessing it might have something to do that the package has both cli and gui parts (seperate packages), and that the deps might be set too "global" ..
<_ruben> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 (via pkg-config)... yes
<_ruben> gonna be a bitch to hunt this down (im merging an upstream release of open-vm-tools, for personal use)
 * _ruben kicks pkg-config around a bit
<_ruben> i give up .. pkg-config seems to pull stuff out of its ass (or perhaps something else all together)
<pochu> _ruben: I think that's because some library is using Libs: when it wants Libs.private:
<_ruben> pochu: which would be something that's far beyond my current packaging skills :)
<pochu> _ruben: well, that's an upstream issue, although upstreams usually don't care about that
<pochu> _ruben: you can ignore the warning if you want
<_ruben> pochu: upstream of the affected libs?
<siretart> pochu: pkg-config is clearly underdocumented, so many upstreams write broken or at least suboptimal .pc files
<_ruben> pochu: well, unless im seeing things wrong, it results in unneeded dependencies
<siretart> the best we can do is to send fixes for broken .pc files upstream
<pochu> siretart: agreed
<pochu> siretart: there are some bugs/patches for pkg-config to document *.private
<pochu> but not merged yet though
<goshawk> RainCT: setting up pbulder-intrepid as you said..
<AnAnt> Regarding debian bug #411851 , I tried the pm-utils hook script but it didn't work, does Ubuntu something else other than pm-utils for suspend/resume ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 411851 in sl-modem-daemon "slmodemd not restarted on resume" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/411851
<goshawk> is it possible to install a package in a pbuilder environment for testing purposes? if yes, how?
<RainCT> goshawk: Yes, pbuilder --login
<goshawk> <goshawk> but my package is outside the chroot
<goshawk> <goshawk> i can't see it from there
<goshawk> <goshawk> i mean inside the chroot
<RainCT> goshawk: you can use --bindmounts to share a directory between the host and the chroot, but be warned that this will delete everything inside the directory that you tell it (at least cowbuilder does)
<directhex> or
<directhex> or or or
<directhex> cp foopkg /var/cache/pbuilder/build/*/tmp/
<directhex> ^_^
<geser> after pbuilder login
<goshawk> so i inject the package into the chroot environment
<RainCT> goshawk: so you can do something like:  mkdir /tmp/test; pbuilder --login --bindmounts /tmp/test; cp <files> /tmp/test
<RainCT> directhex: uhm, right :)
<goshawk> i used your wrapper scripts pbuilder-intrepid for it, does it accept --login? it seems no Error: «--login» is not a recognized argument.
<directhex> goshawk, or use OTHERMIRROR and a PPA
 * RainCT remembers that
<RainCT> goshawk: then just   pbuilder-intrepid login
<goshawk> i copied the package into the chroot like directhex said :)
<goshawk> thx
<goshawk> no auto completition for pbuilder-dist login, isn't it?
<RainCT> nope
<RainCT> it's a minimal environment, so it hasn't much :)
<goshawk> i had to install the package with dpkg -i and then apt-get install -f for depends
<RainCT> (you can install additional stuff doing   pbuilder-jaunty login --safe-after-login   installing it, and logging out, but don't put much place into it or it may interfere with builds)
<RainCT> goshawk: That's right. You can also use "gdebi <file>.deb", which installs dependencies, but I'm not sure if that in the chroot
<slytherin> quadrispro: geser: Thanks for working on the libdvdread transitions. :-)
<goshawk> phone
<elmargol> I have 2 git branches... and i like to import some changed lines... is there an easy way to do it?
<rgreening> morning ScottK
<rgreening> I seem to have balder2d python fixed
<rgreening> just need to file proper bug
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know and I'll take a look.
<ScottK> rgreening: Or just pastebin me the debdiff
<rgreening> sure
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> ScottK: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/126280/
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you test it works with 2.6?
<rgreening> yeah. got it insalled here. ran and played the game. tried a bunch of options. went to fullscreen
<rgreening> all seemed fine to me.
<rgreening> got killed a lot
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Why did you use just patch and not dpatch (dpatch is a lot less effort to integrate)?
<rgreening> never played with dpatch
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^^
<rgreening> ^^
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> patch was copy/paste from the cookbook.
<ScottK> OK.  Interesting.  I've never actually seen someone do it that way before.
<rgreening> I had tried quilt, but got some errors. I went to lowest common denominator...
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> There is some argument in a case like this for just inline the changes and let MoM handle it.
<rgreening> old school from a new guy
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Also since it's not a K* program I wouldn't have put kubuntu in the patch name.
<rgreening> doh
<geser> ScottK: as you touched bmpx in the last days: any reason to keep it in Ubuntu? there is a removal request for it (bug #337659) I tend to confirm it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337659 in bmpx "RM: bmpx -- RoM; unmaintained upstream, uses outdated libraries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337659
<rgreening> ScottK: force of habit
<rgreening> which I am trying to break by coming here :)
<ScottK> geser: I just touched it for transition reasons.  I know of no reason not to remove it.
<ScottK> rgreening: Fair enough.
<directhex> i'm sleepy. falling asleep at my desk! zzzzzzzzzz
<rgreening> well, I remembered the maintainer field ScottK heh
<ScottK> rgreening: Also we don't put the maintainer change in debian/changelog.  It's actually Ubuntu Policy done to all packages, so no need to mention it.
<ScottK> Yes, excessively.
<directhex> update-maintainer!
<rgreening> oh... new command for me
<directhex> there we go, my sole reason for contributing to debian & syncing is becaise i suck at running update-maintainer so this way causes less admonishment from sponsors
 * Laney fluffles directhex 
<Laney> lots of lib syncs I see
<ScottK> rgreening: Also ~ppa1 in the revision ...
<rgreening> of course, I was testing it local.
<directhex> Laney, yes, slomo went nuts this morning, and meebey did a few last night
<Laney> \o/
<rgreening> was going to change in the bug
<directhex> Laney, one or two more i can file once the mirror push is done
<rgreening> too quick sending debdiff
<rgreening> ScottK: let me redo the deb dif...
<ScottK> rgreening: No need.  I've been editing as I go along and all this stuff is minor.
<rgreening> patch is missing something
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> maybe...
<rgreening> nm.
<rgreening> Im still asleep
<rgreening> its all good
<rgreening> ScottK: i'm still sending a proper diff... to ensure I got it corrected. Call it lerning by doing it over.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  I'll look at it, but I'm already test building.
<rgreening> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126284/
<rgreening> think I got it all this time
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> rgreening: Next question: Does this go back to Debian?
<rgreening> I think it's fairly innocous
<rgreening> so it surely can
<ScottK> Does Debian have Python 2.6 yet?
<rgreening> that, I do not know.
<ScottK> rgreening: Uploaded:  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<rgreening> yw.
<rgreening> one less python package to worry about
<ScottK> rgreening: rmadison -u debian python2.6 is an easy way to find out.
<goshawk> RainCT: done
<rgreening> I'll try another one in a bit. I assume there are sill some available to work on.
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> ty ScottK
<rgreening> hmm... rmadison doesn't appear to be reporting anything here ScottK. silently returns nothing.
<goshawk> RainCT: and gdebi is not good in pbuilder, it carries on a lot of libgtk stuff and can make the pbuilder image dirty...
<ScottK> rgreening: Great.  What I'd do with this is file it as a wishlist bug in Debian BTS and caveat the bug as ... when you get 2.6.....
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> rgreening: I'd just send the patch, not the patch system stuff.
<rgreening> good enough
<rgreening> rmadison doesnt seem to work
<rgreening> 4 me
<ScottK> It looks like they Debian maintainer is also upstream, so I expect they'll just do a new release or something
<ScottK> rmadison for Ubuntu is extremely slow.
<rgreening> it just returns immediately with nothing
<ScottK> In the case of Debian for python2.6 that's correct as they don't have it.
<ScottK> Try it with 2.5
<maxb> Why is Ubuntu's rmadison so slow? Is it just that people.ubuntu.com is overloaded?
<rgreening> ScottK: ah
<ScottK> maxb: Because it integrates with Launchpad I believe.
<maxb> hmm
<rgreening> ScottK: that works better
<jpds> ScottK: It uses a mirror of the archive at people.u.c
<ScottK> jpds: OK.  Then maybe maxb is right.
<ScottK> It is painful, so if someone could figure a faster way ....
 * maxb wonders how easy it would be to set up an external rmadison driven off the Packages/Sources files
<jpds> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi
<POX_> ScottK: FYI: python2.6 has the same maintainer in Ubuntu and Debian
<ScottK> POX_: Yes, I'm aware.  I'm guessing he's just waiting for some transition to clear or something for Debian.
 * POX_ wonders why the python2.6 transition is not made by Debian guys as clearly they have more manpower
 * ScottK doesn't wonder.  
 * ScottK just fixes ....
<geser> POX_: more manpower doesn't imply that Debian moves faster than Ubuntu
<POX_> isn't syncing easier?
<POX_> geser: yeah, python2.5 transition was made faster than in Ubuntu (no, packages with broken memory allocation doesn't count :P)
<geser> POX_: usually syncing is easier, but due to FF we might need to patch them anyway
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work
<mok0> POX_: Debian guys are busy fighting over python-central
<POX_> mok0: no, we're not. python-support will be used, I'll make sure of it
<POX_> read debian-python logs, nobody else wants python-central, even doko isn't complaining
<geser> Hi bddebian
<doko> POX_: ?
<mok0> POX_: kk
<mok0> POX_: ah :-)
<POX_> doko: you didn't reply on debian-python@l.d.o
<doko> POX_: be assured, I will. to your posting as well
<POX_> it's too late :-(
<ScottK> Depends on for what.  If he's got more good issues, then either you need to make Joss fix them or go back and reconsider.
<POX_> it's always ok to report bugs, of course
<bddebian> Heya geser
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp__: i'm working on the tellico merge
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp__: I think it couldn't be a good idea drop khelpcenter from Recommends field, I would prefer replace it with khelpcenter4
<quadrispro> what do you think about this?
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp__: package builds fine, let me know what you think about the point above, going away for some minutes
<rgreening> Scottk: submitted bug to debian for balder2d
<ScottK> Great.
<cristi> hey again! so, i registered in launchpad, i read the packaging guide and tried the hello example. what should i do next in order to be able to contribute to ubuntu with packages?
<savvas> er... I think the translations /usr/share/locale are missing from gdebi-core
<DktrKranz> ScottK, sistpoty|work, nhandler: MC asked for motu-release charter to be published. Preliminary draft was here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/MotuReleaseCharter, could we arrange to make a final version soon?
<ScottK> Without actually admitting that MC has such authority to demand it, I don't see why not.
<ara> cristi: you could have a look to the bugs listed as bitesize (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize). These are sometime easy to fix
<savvas> cristi: try providing debdiff patches to bitesize (easy) bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<savvas> darn :P
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: looks good to me
<cristi> ara, savvas thank you, i'll give it a look
<savvas> Is the default locale dir /usr/share/locale or /usr/share/locale-langpack ?
<savvas> ScottK: do you happen to know? ^
<huats> geser: hey
<huats> I am taking care finally of the python-webkit update
<huats> and thus I will deal with the 2.6 transition needed
<ScottK> savvas: No.
<savvas> ok, thanks
<savvas> I guess I should figure out a way to provide it for both in the program
<savvas> probably /usr/share/locale is for the application and /usr/share/locale-langpack for the language packs
<jdong> groan why do USB optical mice need to go into power saving mode and dim the optical circuitry?
<jdong> it's not like that 5V/100mA LED is an atrocious waste of power and worthy of mouse lag on idle...
<cristi> ﻿uhm, is this ok in the packaging guide? cp hello-2.1.1.tar.gz hello_2.1.1.orig.tar.gz  there is no ﻿hello-2.1.1.tar.gz, but only the .orig
<cristi> ﻿what should i do copy the .orig ? is this what was meant?
<jdong> if you already have the orig then you are okay
<jdong> all that step says is that your orig should be named like hello_2.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<jdong> the underscore before the version, .orig. before the tar.gz
<cristi> jdong ah ok, thanks
<cristi> how deep should my c++ knowledge be in order to fix bugs or make packages?
<ScottK> cristi: None is sufficient.
<ScottK> From a programming perspective if you have a bit of shell, that's enough.
<ScottK> It's often useful if you do have more, but there's plenty to do if you don't.
<cristi> ScottK can you give an example of such a bug that doesn't require cpp ?
<ScottK> Currently we're going through a Python transition.  So we need to update a bunch of packages.
<ScottK> Virtually none of those (and it's a lot of packages) need any programming.
<ScottK> I did 4 today that just needed a recompile test and a no-change upload to build in the new environment.
<cristi> ScottK i see
<ScottK> Some of them need changes in their debian/rules or in postinsts scripts.
<RainCT> niiice, geany now has highlighting for debian/rules :)
<mok0> RainCT: emacs has highlighting for debian/control :-P
 * RainCT will write a patch for that :P
<hggdh> could a MOTU please tell me what is wrong on http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/libpst (lintian warning)?
<mok0> hggdh: it doesn't look like anything's wrong
<hggdh> mok0, why the warning, then?
<mok0> hggdh: what warning?
<mok0> hggdh: pastebin it
<hggdh> mok0, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/libpst-0902260309/lintian
<mok0> hggdh: that's ok, original-maintainer is an ubuntu-specific field that lintian doesn't know about
<hggdh> mok0, thanks
<geser> but the version is wrong
<eMerzh> if some motu want to review my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman
<hggdh> geser, ?
<geser> hggdh: it should be 0.6.27-0ubuntu1 instead of only -1 (that's reserved for Debian)
<hggdh> geser, thanks, will correct
<hggdh> ah, if I add an Ubuntu extension to the version, lintian does not complain anymore about original-maintainer in .dsc
<RainCT> Is someone around who hasn't debootstrap intalled?
<maxb> I'm sitting at a usb-creator intrepid installation upgraded to jaunty, if that helps
<RainCT> maxb: Does dpkg -l | grep debootstrap return something?
<maxb> uhm, I'm quite likely to have installed it manually
<geser> RainCT: checked in a jaunty chroot: no output and the return value is 1
<RainCT> geser: OK. Can you please check if directory /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ exists?
<RainCT> I guess no, but just to be sure :)
<geser> RainCT: ls: cannot access /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/: No such file or directory
<RainCT> geser: great, thanks
<RainCT> ok, bug #334848 is fixed now :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334848 in ubuntu-dev-tools "[Jaunty] pbuilder-dist does not recognize any distributions at all" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334848
<Brucevdk> Question, I'm trying to upload a package to a PPA. I've already sent the orig.tar.gz and now it's complaining that I'm trying to send a new orig.tar.gz that is different from the one already uploaded (which was associated with a failed build). That's the point though, I don't actually want to change the version number or anything. Is it possible to delete the orig.tar.gz or work around this?
<Brucevdk> Maybe this belongs in #launchpad
<RainCT> Brucevdk: delete the package, wait some days and try uploading it again
<Brucevdk> RainCT: days :'(
<RainCT> Brucevdk: not sure if you have to wait that much or it'll work right away
<Brucevdk> RainCT: well, I'll do this, but if there are any other options I wouldn't mind hearing about them ;-)
<Laibsch> RainCT: Thanks a lot!
<RainCT> Laibsch: no problem :)
<Laibsch> ScottK: Do you know of a simple way to find packages still depending on python < 2.6?
<Laibsch> I'm sure, there is some dpkg or apt magic to get such a list
<james_w> Laibsch: take a look at grep-dctrl
<ScottK> It's not simple, but grep-dctrl is the tool you want to weild.
<james_w> dctrl-tools is the package
<Laibsch> alright, I think I used it once or twice in the past
<Laibsch> I'll see about that python-4suite-xml package first
<james_w> "grep-dctrl -FDepends -sPackage "python (<< 2.6" < /var/lib/apt/lists/*source*" might do it
<Laibsch> It's the last one that is actually still bothering me
<Laibsch> personally
<ScottK> python-xml needs doing.
<Laibsch> The package I'm trying to fix calls setup.py twice in debian/rules
<Laibsch> Once for config
<Laibsch> Once for build
<Laibsch> Do I need to add "--install-layout=deb" to both calls?
<Laibsch> I assume it should be sufficient for "build" only
<Laibsch> Actually, setup.py is called much more often, when do I need to add the install-layout thing?
<ScottK> install
<Laibsch> ScottK: I assume, I should add it for install_html, too, though, right?
<ScottK> Probably not.   You just want it when it's installing the python bits, but I'd build it and then check the resutls.
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> the only problem is, the package took three hours to fail the build yesterday ;-)
<Brucevdk> I feel for you, Estimated build start: in 3 hours :'(
<Laibsch> oh
<Laibsch> that would be the results in only after 6 hours!
<Laibsch> actually, it says the build is only estimated to start in 4 hours here!
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: I'm sponsoring your application, keep up the good work ;)
<bobbo> is there a list of packages that still need to be fixed for the Python 2.6 transition?
<quadrispro> bobbo: hi!
<bobbo> hey quadrispro :)
<quadrispro> bobbo: I remember you was coming in Italy some week ago
<Laibsch> bobbo: python-xml was mentioned here
<Laibsch> I'm also working to get such a list from dpkg-ctrl
<superm1> Laibsch, i'm looking at it right now
<Laibsch> I failed so far
<superm1> Laibsch, i think i might have it under control
<Laibsch> superm1: cool, thanks
<superm1> Laibsch, actually it looks like i was beat
<superm1> RainCT, got it
<superm1> thanks RainCT :)
<ScottK> That should unblock quite a number of things.
<superm1> ScottK, not fully - only in terms of apt letting them through.  see my mail to ubuntu-devel ML.  all packages using python-xml are still going to be broke.
<ScottK> Right.  Forgot about that.
<ScottK> superm1: I suspect doko would advise switching to a different/not deprecated XML library.
<superm1> ScottK, well can't force upstreams to do that necessarily
<Laibsch> if anybody with a bit of RAM in their build machine feels like trying to build https://launchpad.net/%7Er0lf/+archive/ppa/+files/python-4suite_1.0.2-7ubuntu1.dsc I'd appreciate it
<ScottK> True, but in many cases we can patch our way around it.
<Laibsch> the PPA will take another couple of hours to start
<superm1> ScottK, is there anything that's close to API compatible with PyXML in the first place?
<ScottK> superm1: It depends on what part of pyxml you're using.  Some bits are in Python itself, others can be found in other packages, some bits are unique to pyxml
<ScottK> We tried, and failed once to push it all the way out of the archive.
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, thanks ;-)
<superm1> ScottK, looks like xml.dom, xpath, htmllib
<ScottK> It was a while ago I looked at these, so I don't recall....
<superm1> and there's some comments that "The Python SGML based HTML parser is unusable (it finds tag starts/ends in the worst way possible" in the code, so not too reassuring
<Zarel> Hi, everyone. The warzone2100 package in the intrepid repositories is very out of date - it's 2.1.0-beta4, and 2.1.1 has already been released. Since this is beta -> stable, nearly all the changes have been [important] bugfixes, so is there any chance someone could go and update it?
<Zarel> -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/warzone2100
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, before being able to have it in Intrepid, we need to have it in Jaunty. Actual version for Jaunty is 2.1.0-1...
<Zarel> fabrice_sp: Can we at least get 2.1.0-1 into Intrepid, then?
<fabrice_sp> we are in Feature Freeze, so we need a good reason to upgrade it :-)
<Zarel> fabrice_sp: It's a bugfix release, no new features?
<Zarel> Is that a good enough reason?
<Zarel> Also, it's stable rather than beta.
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, yeah, but in this case, you have to compare the version that we will have in Jaunty and the latest one, so its stable with stable
<fabrice_sp> I also have to check if no new features are there
<Zarel> What do you mean by "compare the version"?
<fabrice_sp> it seems to be a fix only release, you're right
<fabrice_sp> so I'll try to compile the version in Debian, and if it works, I'll fill a sync request
<Zarel> Thanks.
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, do you volunteer to test it?
<fabrice_sp> :-D
<Zarel> Define "test"
<fabrice_sp> install the version I will put in my ppa, and check it's working fine
 * fabrice_sp builds warzone2100 2.1.1-1
<Zarel> I only have three installs of Ubuntu - one of them I don't have package installation permissions, and the other two are VMs which aren't fast enough to run Warzone. Sorry. :/
<Zarel> I can verify that sound apparently doesn't work on a default install of Warzone in Ubuntu. We've gotten lots of bug reports about that. :P
<fabrice_sp> You're upstream?
<Zarel> Depends on your definition of "upstream". For most definitions, I'd say yes.
<fabrice_sp> k. Nice game by the way!
<Zarel> Thanks.
<fabrice_sp> it builds fine. I'll fill the sync request
<directhex> isn't warzone an old strategy game from the 90s? or am i misremembering
<Zarel> directhex: 1999, to be exact.
<Zarel> It was open-sourced in 2004.
<directhex> oh, neato
<fabrice_sp> directhex, if you're interested in sponsoring the sync, I'll give you the bug number as soon as it appears ;-)
<directhex> fabrice_sp, i'm not a motu
<fabrice_sp> just in case some MOTU or U-C-D is interested in warzone2100: bug #337915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337915 in warzone2100 "Sync warzone2100 2.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337915
<Zarel> Eheh, 2.1.1 isn't that big of a deal - it only had one bugfix from 2.1.0, and that was only for Macs.
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, yes. It seems to be quite stable ;-)
 * fabrice_sp installing version 2.1.1
<fabrice_sp> working fine, even with sounds ;-)
<Zarel> :D
<Zarel> Good sign.
<fabrice_sp> yep :-)
<_16aR_> Hello
<fabrice_sp> hello _16aR_
<_16aR_> When we compile for amd64, does the CFLAGS enables old i686 function like MMX, etc ?
<_16aR_> or we must enable them into the debian/rules ?
<RainCT> fabrice_sp: sync request ack'd
<_16aR_> by the way, how can we help for package stabilisation in jaunty ?
<fabrice_sp> thanks RainCT ;-)
<RainCT> No problem. I'm off now, see you tomorrow :)
<fabrice_sp> CU! bye
<fabrice_sp> _16aR_, you can check http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/
<fabrice_sp> and check rcbugs, for example
<_16aR_> ok fabrice_sp, thanks
<fabrice_sp> you're welcome ;-)
<quentusrex> Hello
<quentusrex> Anyone here use kvm?
<quentusrex> or libvirt?
<directhex> a little
<jpds> quentusrex: Might want to try #ubuntu-virt too. :)
<quentusrex> jpds: I'm in there too :)
<quentusrex> directhex: would you be interested in helping to backport libvirt 6.1 to intrepid?
<quentusrex> or even to hardy?
<directhex> quentusrex, i can test on intrepid, but not hardy. and i have too much on my plate to help do it
<quentusrex> yeah, I can test on intrepid as well
<quentusrex> I'm not too skilled on how to package for ubuntu yet...
<Amaranth> cody-somerville: how does one get to talk in #xfce-dev?
<khashayar> Hey folks, does anyone here have a couple of minutes to review pencil (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pencil)? We really need it for ubuntu studio (we're going to file exceptions).
<cody-somerville> Amaranth, like that
<TheMuso> c
<ripps> Is it possible to modify functions in a debian/rules file that's been inherited from a include?
<ripps> I'm trying to add dpatch support, but the file is practically only includes from cdbs.
<ScottK> There's a cdbs rule for dpatch you can use.
<ScottK> Don't try and add it by hand.
<ripps> okay, thanks
<POX_> doko: make sure you don't have "/local" somewhere in distutils.cfg (another user complained about it)
<orci> hi all, sorry again if wrong place but wiki.ubuntu.com is having problems
<ScottK> POX_: I had that once and it just needed the layout-deb magic added.
<ScottK> orci: This is the wrong place.  I suspect #canonical-sysadmin.
<POX_> /usr/local or /local?
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> /usr/local
<POX_> maybe I misunderstood him, though
 * POX_ goes to bed
<orci> ScottK-desktop, OK thanks
<mrooney> hello motu friends, what are we doing with bugs resulting from the python 2.6 upgrade such as bug #338004, where python < 2.6 is required
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338004 in soya "soya requires python < 2.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338004
<james_w> mrooney: ah, that's where we just haven't got to it yet
<james_w> there are people tracking those down and fixing them
<james_w> I thought you were referring to a bug about a package now working when run under python2.6
<mrooney> james_w: ah so a package which explicitly requires << python 2.6 will be noticed, ones that don't declare that are the ones to announce?
<james_w> mrooney: yeah, in general
<james_w> we can search for the former
<james_w> the latter might be very subtle
<mrooney> james_w: right you couldn't automatically detect that except by running some tool to find common upgrade issues on all the python packages
<ajmitch> especially when the failures end up being in things like wxpython
<mrooney> ajmitch: oh, has that happened
<mrooney> I have a wxPython app in Jaunty
<ajmitch> things like that have happened, wxpython was just an example of a complicated steaming mess :)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-05
<james_w> I'm unable to build anything in a jaunty pbuilder as aptitude won't install due to libapt, is anyone else seeing this?
<ScottK> Did wxpython get fixed?  2.8 was fubar yesterday.
<ScottK> Working here.
<ScottK> james_w: You can switch your pbuilder to use the classic pbuilbersatisfydepends that uses apt.  Maybe it's better.
<geser> james_w: is that inside the pbuilder or in the host system?
<james_w> inside pbuilder
<geser> I've update my jaunty pbuilder today without problems
<geser> and there was no apt or aptitude upload in the last few weeks
<james_w> idiot!
<james_w> I was trying to build with a mix of jaunty and experimental
<goshawk> hi, about armel support, i can see that the jaunty alpha-5 has "ixp4xx" and "versatile" versions, where can i find infos about the differencies?
<ScottK> goshawk: I think there is an #ubuntu-armel channel (or something like that)
<goshawk> ScottK: yep it's #ubuntu-arm i'm already there now
<goshawk> thx
<ScottK> OK.  That's the best place to ask.
<ScottK> Mostly it's Europeans, so it's kind of not the best time.
<cyberix> I think this bug has a wrong status https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/248231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248231 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyliblo" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cyberix> The package is already in Jaunty repositories
<cyberix> What should the correct status be?
<cyberix> s/sh/w/
<ScottK> If it's already in Jaunty it should be Fix Released.
<cyberix> ScottK: Should I leave the assignment in place or set it to nobody?
<ScottK> It doesn't much matter.  Just change the fix released
<cyberix> done
<cyberix> thanks for help
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Looking for help in getting python-4suite-xml to actually compile against python 2.6
<Laibsch> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23448421/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.python-4suite_1.0.2-7ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Laibsch> is the build failure
<geser> have fun figuring out why the build didn't produce for 2.5 hours no output at all
<Laibsch> yeah
<Laibsch> I have no clue about that either
<james_w> does it work on your machine?
<james_w> or is this the memory eating one?
<Laibsch> Compiling, you mean?
<james_w> yeah
<geser> james_w: that's the same spot where I aborted my pbuilder build as it took already 1 GB swap plus my 5 GB RAM
<james_w> urgh
<james_w> does a rebuild with python 2.5 still work?
<geser> the python2.5 part works (see in the beginning of the log)
<ajmitch> geser: that's a rather large amount of memory to use for a build
<Laibsch> I'm sorry, my local machine would be underpowered I assume
<Laibsch> not enough RAM and not enough CPU, I guess
<geser> ajmitch: it might be less as my pbuilder uses a tmpfs, but usually I don't need any swap to build a package
<ajmitch> I think any machine would be underpowered if it keeps on chomping through memory like that
<Laibsch> What can we do?
<Laibsch> Is there any channel like #debian-python for ubuntu?
 * Laibsch is not aware of such a thing
<ScottK> Laibsch: There is not.
<ScottK> Laibsch: What I would do is look upstream for a new release or in their VCS for changes for 2.6 compatibility.
<Laibsch> ScottK: Do you think that would go  in despite the freeze?
<Laibsch> Jaunty has the latest Debian version IIRC
<ScottK> Laibsch: A patch to fix it definitely.  A new version maybe.  Certainly if it's the only way to fix it.
<Laibsch> I'm chatting with the devs
<Laibsch> It looks really bad
<Laibsch> python 2.6 is a known problem
<Laibsch> Last release was more than 2 years ago
<Laibsch> I'm not sure there is gonna be a solution from upstream
<ScottK> Not good.
<ScottK> But you're going about it the right way.
<etank> evening everyone
<etank> i am trying to go through the motu recipes and i am stuck on the watch file one
<etank> everything worked find until the 'debuild -S -sa' step
<etank> here is the output that i got http://dpaste.com/6618/
<etank> what could i have missed?
<Laibsch> etank: I don't think that is watch-file related
<etank> i dont think it is either
<etank> it is just where i got stuck going through the recipe
<Laibsch> Does the previous version build?
<etank> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch  this is what im going through
<Laibsch> with none of your changes?
<etank> Laibsch: it seems to be running
 * Laibsch wonders how come everyone seems to have a @ubuntu.com address these days
<Laibsch> seems or is?
<etank> ran but failed at the end because of gpg issues
 * etank wonders if it is because the watch file isn't in the new dir
<dtchen_> Laibsch: not everyone =)
<Laibsch> dtchen_: ??
<Laibsch> not everyone?  I don't see the connection to anything I wrote
<Laibsch> What are you referring to?
<dtchen_> Laibsch: 18:30  * Laibsch wonders how come everyone seems to have a @ubuntu.com address these days
<Laibsch> dtchen_: man "seems" ;-)
 * JontheEchidna uses @kubuntu.org, but has @ubuntu.com too :D
 * Laibsch just opened bug 338079 on the dire state of python-4suite and python 2.6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338079 in python-4suite "[Jaunty] packages incompatible with python 2.6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338079
 * ScottK has both and uses neither
<savvas> what happened with bug 335741 ? should I subscribe sponsors for my patch proposal or is it about to be decided?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335741
 * ScottK isn't about to decide anything.
<savvas> ScottK: do you happen to know if I package a new version for mobile-broadband-provider-info from svn this weekend, is it possible to make it for jaunty? it's basically an xml file with service provider information
<ScottK> It's in Main, so no idea.  I'd ask pitti during European work hours tomorrow.
<savvas> ok, thanks :)
<cody-somerville> Is there a member of the MOTU Council around?
<nhandler> cody-somerville: Most are probably sleeping. Although nixternal should still be up.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Is there a person/channel i can ask in regarding python-apt breakage?
<nixternal> cody-somerville: what's up?
<ScottK> Kamping_Kaiser: I'd ask mvo tomorrow.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ScottK, thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> as python-apt is a package in Ubuntu, does that mean there will be a bzr branch of it somewhere on LP?
<ScottK> Since it's in Main, usually.
<ScottK> If you apt-get source the package it'll tell you in debian/control
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, thanks. I'll go and have a look.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. the XS-Vcs-Bzr: 404s. guess i'm waiting for mvo tomorrow ;)
<Toadstool> hello everybody
<fabrice_sp_> Hello Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi fabrice_sp_
<directhex> is there a template for an RM request bug?
<slytherin> can anyone please tell me who maintains seeds for mobile-meta package?
<huats> geser: are you around ?
<AnAnt> Regarding debian bug #411851 , I tried the pm-utils hook script but it didn't work, does Ubuntu something else other than pm-utils for suspend/resume ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 411851 in sl-modem-daemon "slmodemd not restarted on resume" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/411851
<geser> huats: yes
<eMerzh> If someone want to review my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman ... thanks
<huats> geser: give me 1h I am about to eat :)
<directhex> eMerzh, VERY minor style point, missing comma in deps in debian/control
<eMerzh> erf...ok:)
<directhex> eMerzh, and i don't think including a README.source is usual unless you're altering an upstream tarball
<directhex> eMerzh, otherwise, i like it. it's well-packaged IMHO.
<eMerzh> ok...thanks
<directhex> no, i can't advocate, i'm not a DD
<directhex> ehm, MOTU
<directhex> whoops
<eMerzh> hehe....i 'll corret this and ask again  :)
<AnAnt> where can I ask about suspend/resume & pm-utils ?
<slytherin> directhex: eMerzh: reame.source is needed if you are using a patch system.
<directhex> slytherin, srsly? is that in the policy someplace?
<slytherin> directhex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/README.sourceHowTo
<slytherin> directhex: policy 3.8.0
<directhex> slytherin, at least it's only a recommended, so i won't be shot
<ScottK> It's required by 3.8.0.
<c_korn> the build of scilab-5.1 fails. but it succeeds in a ppa. the error is about empty translation files. can someone help me what to do? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23510243/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.scilab_5.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> c_korn: that's easy: remove the empty po file in the clean target: [ -s modules/scipad/locales/fr_FR/scipad.po ] || rm -f modules/scipad/locales/fr_FR/scipad.po
<geser> and so on for the others
<c_korn> geser: is "install/scilab::" the right target  to put that in?
<geser> c_korn: that should work too, as long as the empty po files are removed before the deb gets build
<slytherin> geser: if the files need to be removed before the deb gets built then install isn't the right target, is it?
<geser> slytherin: the debs gets build in the binary* target which usually depend on the build and install targets
<slytherin> Oh, I always thought it gets in install target. :-(
<geser> the install target only runs "make install" (or any equivalent) so the files are copied to the place from where the deb gets build
<c_korn> slytherin may be right, because there are other commands in the install target already and I do not see them executed in the build log. so they are executed after the error I think
<c_korn> http://pastebin.com/d15e454e9
<c_korn> this is the debian/rules file
<geser> pkgstriptranslations is called almost at the end of the build, only a few calls follow it, so it must be an other reason why the install/scilab target isn't called
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<directhex> hello sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi directhex
<geser> c_korn: install/scilab isn't run on lpia as scilab is arch:all
<geser> if you look at the i386 build log you will find the calls from install/scilab there
<c_korn> geser: ah, yes. I see
<c_korn> so what is the right target?
<geser> c_korn: I'd propose the clean target
<c_korn> geser: hm, but won't that be in the diff.gz afterwards because clean is called when debuild -S -sa? maybe I should write patches to delete those files?
<geser> c_korn: delete files don't appear in the .diff.gz
<c_korn> hm, ok
<eMerzh> thanks for the note slytherin ... i'll just correct the comma then...
<eMerzh> slytherin, or directhex  in fact... where must i put the comma? :s
<directhex> eMerzh, you were missing a space, you have foo,bar somewhere
<eMerzh> directhex, ok ... sorry :D
<c_korn> geser: I will reupload scilab to revu. some has to upload it to jaunty again
<geser> c_korn: open a sponsoring bug with the debdiff between jaunty and the new version
<c_korn> geser: can I attach the debdiff in bug 272264 and reopen it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272264 in getdeb.net "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272264
<geser> sure, that works too (but don't forget to close it again in your changelog entry)
<c_korn> geser: like that? "  * debian/rules: Remove empty translation files (Closes LP: #272264)"
<geser> c_korn: yes
<DktrKranz> c_korn: commented for scilab
<c_korn> DktrKranz: thanks. I used sbuild for testing in clean chroot
<DktrKranz> having that package inside a chroot helps to triage those kinds of FTBFS
<DktrKranz> (or to avoid them as well)
<huats> geser: I am back
<geser> huats: and I'm still here :)
<huats> geser: great
<huats> geser: so I am finally taking care of python-webkit....
<huats> sorry for the delay
<huats> for the python2.6 migration
<geser> huats: no problem, it's not like python-webkit is the last package to transition
<huats> is it ?
<huats> do you have some link for this transition ?
<huats> so that I can have a look at what needs to be done...
<huats> or is it a simple rebuild stuff ?
<geser> huats: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027528.html
<huats> geser: ok
<huats> I am having a look
<huats> and I let you know
<geser> huats: over 200 (binary) packages still have a dependency on python < 2.6
<huats> ok
<huats> i though you were ironic :)
<DktrKranz> huats: the best way I approach at them is using edos-debcheck, so you could have a look at it for targeted packages
<huats> ok
<DktrKranz> don't remember the exact command, but man pages is cool
<huats> ok
<directhex> DktrKranz, did you see my awesome collection of sync bugs for mono 2.0 lib transitioning? mostly done, already! :o (!)
<DktrKranz> directhex: not yet, I've been mostly offline this week, but I noticed uploads in Debian. Thanks :)
<Laney> RAWR
<Laney> super efficient transitioners r us
<directhex> good arvo, Laney!
<Laney> yo
<Laney> I upgraded my work pc to Jaunty and am now xless
<directhex> Laney, this is my fear about upgrading my new home pc :|
<directhex> Laney, i hope i can get sound out of intrepid
<DktrKranz> Laney: it's not ubuntu fault, it's because of global warming
<Laney> yeah, but if it's new then you have nothing to lose (except time)
<Laney> DktrKranz: You mean I've gone back in time to before we had a problem?
 * Laney is so 1970s about now
<DktrKranz> Laney: you have the best GUI available, a TTY
<c_korn> geser: I attached the debdiff and set the bug status to incomplete: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/scilab/+bug/272264/comments/43
<DktrKranz> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272264 in getdeb.net "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Medium,Fix released]
<Laney> getdeb?!?!
<directhex> is there a way to check the parameters on a module?
<DktrKranz> c_korn: you have to use another revision for that
<c_korn> oh, so it is 0ubuntu2 ?
<DktrKranz> yes
<DktrKranz> you can't reuse an already uploaded revision
<DktrKranz> you can, if you like REJECT mails :)
<directhex> i don't like those :<
<savvas> decompyle package is removed
<savvas> ..and awaiting the response for bmpx (bug 337659)
<DktrKranz> directhex: especially Debian side ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337659 in bmpx "RM: bmpx -- RoM; unmaintained upstream, uses outdated libraries" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337659
<directhex> DktrKranz, 2 months i've been waiting on moon i NEW. 2 months!!!
<DktrKranz> directhex: is NEW shrinking now?
 * DktrKranz has two packages in
<directhex>  Package count in NEW: 361 |  Total Package count: 410
<DktrKranz> gah!
<directhex> indeed
<DktrKranz> for package in NEW:
<DktrKranz>     reject(package)
<directhex> DktrKranz, i think it's spinlocking or something ;)
<DktrKranz> heh
<DktrKranz> I hope to see 3.0 packages support soon
<c_korn> DktrKranz: is this debdiff fine? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/scilab/+bug/272264/comments/44
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272264 in getdeb.net "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Medium,Fix released]
<ScottK> directhex: I had one come out of New recently, so there is some motion.
<directhex> ScottK, binary new or source new? (even though the ftpmaster page doesn't distinguish)
<ScottK> directhex: Source and they do distinguish.  Binary usually gets done more quickly.
<DktrKranz> c_korn: not yet. You should use dch -i to add a new changelog entry, instead of mangling current one
<c_korn> argh, I will get into it :P
<directhex> ScottK, they distinguish in reality, but the ftp-master wobsite shows them both in the same queue, which is false
<DktrKranz> directhex: ftp-master's NEW page is confusing, it lists binary NEW pkgs too, and it's really hard to say which are source NEW. I hope they have a better approach.
<directhex> DktrKranz, someone did some hacking on that page recently. was it NCommander?
<broonie> They're all equally NEW, the distinction is moer in teh internal sorting that DAK does.
<ScottK> directhex: 'false' is really far too strong a word.
 * broonie nods ScottK
<directhex> perhaps it'd be clearer to me what was happening if i read debian-devel
<directhex> but i try to avoid places that j00rg schilling might be
<DktrKranz> :)
<DktrKranz> directhex: once he mailed me
<cody-somerville> ScottK, can you ack bug #193818 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193818 in gnomescan "Please update to latest 0.6" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193818
<broonie> directhex: There's one NEW queue. ftp-master process it in an order of their choosing (eg, doing quick things if they have little time).
<directhex> DktrKranz, oh, me too. i had the audacity to file a bug on cdda2wav
<broonie> directhex: the software provides a default sort for the queue when they go look at it which brings binary NEW stuff to the front.
<broonie> (ftpmaster here being the humans that fulfil that role rather than the machine)
<DktrKranz> directhex: mine was worse, he mailed me without previous contact by my side
<DktrKranz> he saw I uploaded a revision of a similar package, and asked me some stuff about cdrtools
<ScottK> cody-somerville: My first question would be why did slangasek decline it for Jaunty?
<cody-somerville> ScottK, I imagine because someone nominated before FF or something.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, However, in comment #16, he asks me if I could look at it this release
<c_korn> DktrKranz: is this finally well done? http://pastebin.com/d7106162b
<ScottK> cody-somerville: How tested is your new package?
<ScottK> Yes.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, I'm just building it now
<cody-somerville> ScottK, However, 0.4 is rather obsolete.
<DktrKranz> c_korn: much better now (at least for syntax).
<NCommander> directhex, broonie, no, dak only had source NEWs, no binary NEWs like Ubuntu
<NCommander> the binaries you are seeing are the binaries uploaded with the source package
<c_korn> DktrKranz: should it be a for loop?
<ScottK> cody-somerville: OK.  Tell me after you've tested it works (not just build) and sign up to be bug contact and I'll ack it.
<directhex> broonie, i don't doubt that ftpmaster is a thankless, tedious, never-ending job, but it would be nice to get a better handle on why things can end up taking aeons. 2 months is a very long time, and the number of packages in NEW right now is mad. presumably there is post-release "stuff" to be done?
<StevenK> NCommander: Actually, binary NEW is handled at the same time as source NEW
<broonie> Some of it is folks taking a break after release.
<broonie> NCommander: Not the case, *all* new binaries are NEW.
<broonie> directhex: Some of it will be stuff being deliberately held up for transitions too.
<directhex> broonie, ftpmaster goes on holiday just as everyone else is saying "lenny is out? quick, break the archive!" :D
<DktrKranz> c_korn: not necessarily
<NCommander> StevenK, dak uses the override for the source package, it doesn't have the concept of binary NEW unless I'm very much mistaken.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, k
<StevenK> NCommander: You're mistaken
<broonie> NCommander: You're mistaken.
 * StevenK high fives broonie 
<ScottK> Is there an echo in here?
<broonie> (IIRC the actual implementation is that everything *must* have an override so things without an override are NEW).
<c_korn> DktrKranz: well, a simple "find . -name '*.po' -empty -delete" would be better?
<DktrKranz> directhex: but people prepare NEW and keep them under the pillow to push it right after release, just to "break stuff" (tm)
<NCommander> So I upload a package through dak, the source package and the initial binaries go through, the binaries for other architectures don't get stuck in a NEW queue like on Ubuntu
<broonie> directhex: In general there's never been any guarantee on new processing and it does get backed up from time to time.
<DktrKranz> c_korn: I guess they're equivalent
<broonie> directhex: If it's particularly urgent then pinging *may* help, providing it doesn't annoy anyone :)
<DktrKranz> just do not delete good translations, the other point is just cosmetic
<directhex> broonie, i'm not looking for an SLA, just a general "waa, i'm right near the top but it's been *ages*"
<directhex> broonie, absolutely people are entitled to time off
<james_w> NCommander: but if you add a -dbg package in the next upload that will hit NEW
<broonie> NCommander: Yes, the override is arch all
<directhex> DktrKranz, well, yes, you don't want to upload things to unstable whilst testing is frozen
<DktrKranz> in Italy we say: "patience is for the strong ones"
<broonie> directhex: The queue has never been officially sorted, often the easy stuff is cherry-picked out first.
<NCommander> james_w, oh ... sorry, when I think of binNEW, I think of Ubuntu's binNEW, as a per archietecture override.
<NCommander> james_w, your right thats how dak works, but I wasn't thinking about it in the same terms.
<directhex> DktrKranz, in the uk, we say "move yer arse!"
<c_korn> DktrKranz: ok, thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/scilab/+bug/272264/comments/45 now I should wait for mok0?
<directhex> ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272264 in getdeb.net "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Medium,Fix released]
<DktrKranz> directhex: heh. we like sleeping :)
<DktrKranz> c_korn: I haven't a build server handy, I'll probably review it this evening
<DktrKranz> but thanks for the debdiff :)
<c_korn> well the 0ubuntu1 made it to the install target. and this change should fix the translation error.
<c_korn> DktrKranz: so are you assigned to scilab now? or should I tell mok0 when he comes online?
<DktrKranz> c_korn: I can do it as well, but if mok0 (or someone else) grabs it first, I can't argue
<c_korn> ok
<DktrKranz> my main interest is to process FFe quicker once approved
<c_korn> yeah, I know. FF is far over. now there needs some other work to be done
<DktrKranz> or catching up regressions in time
<RainCT> uhm.. indicator-applet isn't working here
<RainCT> wow, I've found an emoticon representing jono -> http://flames.aptivastudio.com/images/smilies/icon_e_ugeek.gif  *g*
<james_w> heh
<bddebian> Heya gang
<directhex> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi directhex
<pochu> any native speaker? what is correct, "a speficied port" or "an specified port"
<pochu> I could also use "a given port" :)
<directhex> a
<directhex> technically, you use "an" to add a consonant between a and a word starting with a vowel
<directhex> so "an apple" instead of "a apple"
<Zarel> Vowel sound, to be exact.
<Zarel> Hence little exceptions like "an hour"
<directhex> oh, yes
<directhex> whoopsie
<ScottK> jpds: There was a bug against MoM with a patch for grab-merge.sh to use https.  Please make sure the version you are putting into ubuntu-dev-tools has that fix.
<Toadstool> now I feel stupid, I was so convinced the next motu council meeting is tomorrow :p
<Laney> when was it?
<Aquina> today?
<Toadstool> next week :)
<Laney> heh
<Aquina> So what about the marble packet? :D
<Aquina> oh..
<ScottK> jpds: Of course now I can't find the bug.  It was just changing http/https throughout.
<ScottK> jpds: So I checked and it's the right one.  Nevermind.
<vadi2> What is the proper way to supercede a package? (for example, the program was renamed)
<slangasek> ScottK: because there are no controls on who nominates what for release, and all kinds of bugs show up on the nomination list that there's no reason we should track release-wise
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  Sounds reasonable.  Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something more specific.  Thanks.
<maix> hi, is there a way to say "this packages requires package xy in a version between 1.0 and 2.0"?
<maix> i cannot find docs about the requires header anywhere
<ScottK> Use two separate depends.  One for the less than and one for the greater than.
<goshawk> RainCT: hi
<ScottK> maix: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.6), is a real live example from a package.
<vadi2> how can I make it so package B supercedes package A, but when package A is removed, it doesn't want to remove package B?
<maix> ok thanks
<maix> what's the difference between << and < ?
<maix> i know that from maths, but what does that mean with packages?
<jpds> ScottK: OK (I thought they fixed the mod_ssl stuff).
<jdong> maix: < > are not accepted
<maix> oh *g*
<jdong> see man deb-control for more info
<maix> ah that's helpful, thanks
<maix> another question: why is 1.0 and 1 not the same version?
<ScottK> maix: Because they aren't the same.
<maix> well ;)
<jdong> maix: man deb-version? :)
<jdong> (see under Sorting Algorithm)
<jdong> the short answer is that it makes the sorting algorithm a simple concise no-surprises lexicographical comparison like traditional string-comparison operators.
<maix> hm
<maix> is there some convention to never use trailing .0s or something like that?
<jdong> you mean in the debian/ubuntu part of the version string?
<maix> no, anywhere
<maix> or how shall i compare that else?
<jdong> well we have no control (no pun intended) over how upstream projects version their projects.
<maix> shall i write << 2.0 or << 2 or << 2.0.0 ?
<jdong> that depends on how upstream versions their projects.
<maix> of course, but one could change it
<jdong> but for all intents and purposes they'd probably all do the same thing.
<jdong> depending on how specifically upstream versions their product :)
<Zarel_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/warzone2100
<maix> ah i'll just use 1.0, thats greater than 1 anyways so there'll be no problem
<Zarel_> What does "current" mean in this context? -> intrepid  	current
<maix> thank you two though
<jdong> Zarel_: the latest released version of Ubuntu.
<jdong> the field refers to the status of the Ubuntu release to the left.
<Zarel_> jdong: So if it's "current", that means it should get bugfix updates, right?
<jdong> Zarel_: in accordance to the StableReleaseUpdates policy.
<jdong> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jdong> that also applies to supported.
<Zarel_> So only major bugs get fixed? :(
<eMerzh> i'm looking for an advocate by a motu for my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman .... thanks :)
<ScottK> !backports | Zarel
<ubottu> Zarel: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Laney> huats: are you OK with python-webkitgtk? Noticed you said you were unwell earlier
<Laney> jcfp: And you with sabnzbd?
<Laney> chasing up a few uninstallable apps
<jcfp> Laney: it's in the works, python-support giving me trouble although I seem to have found a way around that now
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> let me know and I'll sponsor it right away
<Laney> oh, wait, it needed an FFe
<Laney> let me know after you have that ;)
<jcfp> Laney: if I patch the app to use /usr/bin/python2.5 in the shebang line, set debian/pyversions to 2.5 only and build in jaunty, ${Python:Depends} expands to include a hard depend on python (<< 2.6) which is uninstallable.
<Laney> guh
<jcfp> If I leave pyversions empty, it works fine; anything that includes 2.6 (like "2.5,2.6" or "2.5-") also works although the automatic deps on python don't make too much sense to me.
<Laney> I'm really not very expert at python packaging
<Laney> you might ask #debian-python or whatever their channel is
<Laney> or wait for someone who knows more
<huats> Laney: I am fine thanks
<Laney> ah, good
<huats> I am about to publish it
<huats> thaks Laney
<Laney> \o/
<jcfp> I might just try asking on debian-python too, altough they haven't moved to python 2.6 yet
<slytherin> need a bit help with gcc. I have a file which uses rand function (defined in stdlib.h). Even if the stdlib.h file is included I get error with gcc, undefined reference.
<maxb> slytherin: could you pastebin buildlog?
<slytherin> maxb: found the problem. wrong return type. :-(
<Laney> Anyone able to help with some python/boost fun? Miro fails to build (and I'm told it is incompatible with 2.6 anyway) with errors relating to boost-python. http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/miro_ftbfs.txt
<slytherin> StevenK: please let me know if I should file a bug for this. ubuntu-network-remix has dependency on cupsys-driver-gutenprint which is transition package. Also it has dependency on ubuntu-artwork which is redundant IMHO since there is also dependency on human-netbook-theme
<fabrice_sp> Hi huats. anjuta is FTBFS. As I think I'm able to fix it, do you let me touch the package?
<khashayar> Pencil (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5149) is in good shape now and needs a couple of advocates. Is anyone up for it? (FYI, we're filing a FF exception for it). Thanks.
<geser> fabrice_sp: create a patch and get it sponsored
<fabrice_sp> geser, that's just the huats uploaded it few days ago, so I was wondering if he was working on it
<jelmer> Is there some way to mark a bugreport relevant only to intrepid?
<jelmer> I can see how to report a *new* bug for just intrepid, but moving an existing one seems to be harder
<ScottK> jelmer: Yes.  Nominate for release and then mark it fixed/invalid/etc overall
<ScottK> jelmer: I didn't hear back from you so I'm updating samba4.
<jelmer> ScottK: Sorry
<jelmer> ScottK: Ok
<ScottK> jelmer: For future reference (when Debian gets 2.6) the changes are build-dep python2.5-dev -> python-dev and site-packages/*-packages in rules and the .install for the two python packages.
<jelmer> ScottK, cool, thanks
<huats> fabrice_sp: I have uploaded a new version today
<huats> to fix that
<fabrice_sp> ok. I'll look for others FTBFS :-)
<fabrice_sp> thanks huats
<huats> no problem fab
<huats> no problem fabrice_sp
<huats> and thanks :)
<fabrice_sp> you can call me Fab ;-)
<huats> fabrice_sp: it is easier with the completion :)
<fabrice_sp> lol yes
<Andre_Gondim> I'm trying to pack one program, but I don't if this debian/control file is correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/126894/
<miik> why you dont put LimeWire in repo??
<hyperair> miik: LimeWire isn't free.
<miik> but its GPL
<miik> wikipedia says so
<miik> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LimeWire -- License 	GNU General Public License
<hyperair> hmm seriously?
<hyperair> interesting
<hyperair> well why don't you package it then? =)
<huats> fabrice_sp: as you can see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/anjuta/2:2.25.902-0ubuntu2 anjuta builds now :)
<hyperair> either way i think limewire's crippleware. limewire pro is where all the features are
<jdong> heh it's not exactly without its marred history in the past.
<jdong> I guess the correct answer to the question now is "because nobody has cared enough to put the time into packaging it"
<hyperair> miik: i'd concentrate on frostwire.
<miik> hyperair, icant find that in repo either
<hyperair> but that has some issues with licensing or whatever
<hyperair> miik: yeah because there were licensing issues or something
<hyperair> even if it says it's GPL
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94011 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Frostwire" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * slytherin loves transmission
<miik> oh
<jdong> indeed.
<jdong> not MUCH different from the azureus debacles in the past.
<jdong> i.e. the main thing is FOSS but they bundle a couple native precompiled libs
<miik> but smeone put frostwire request 2 years ago
<miik> they dont put it in repo
<jdong> and figuring out what the heck they are is more of a challenge than expected.
<jdong> does the upsteram source STILL bundle precompiled libraries?
<ScottK> miik: There are a lot more requests than people willing to do the work.
<miik> :(
<miik> well, what does all the guys mark pays does?
<rgreening> ScottK: I started on it.. but ran into packaging issues :)
<ScottK> .jar is a binary, right?
 * ScottK knows about zip about Java
<jdong> ScottK: in most cases yes
<jdong> ScottK: it's a ... no pun intended.. zip file.
<miik> i wish redhat, gentoo, ubuntu, suse all shared repository
<jdong> in it can be source or .class binaries
<ScottK> limewire is chock full of them.
<slytherin> ScottK: you can say that
<jdong> a "runnable tarball" if that sounds any better :D
<slytherin> does anyone know how to debug issues with cdrom device access?
<ScottK> miik: It'd take a person who was reasonably expert in Java, Debian packaging, and licensing to go through their tarball as see if it was actually legal to go in the repositories.
<miik> its GPL, i would assume it is...
<ScottK> miik: One common problem we hit with Java packages is they are licensed GPL so was can't distribute without the source, but then they don't provide the source.
<miik> oh
<jdong> miik: a lot of things say they are GPL are not truly GPL compliant :)
<ScottK> So without that, we can't have it in the repo at all.
<miik> oh
<miik> but if i want use limewire on windows, i can just do that...
<miik> but on ubuntu, i cant =/
<ScottK> Dunno if that's the case here at all.
<jdong> well if it is truly Java it shouldn't be hard to run from jar.
<ScottK> Limeware could make .debs and distribute them.  We can't.
<rgreening> Limewire has debs iirc
<rgreening> and so does frostwire
<slytherin> does limewire or frostwire use bittorrent protocol?
<jdong> slytherin: partly
<jdong> they support it but AFAIK theyare primarily gnutella-ish clients
<RainCT> thekorn: nice screencast :)
<slytherin> packaging big java application from scratch can be frustrating experience at times. I experienced it first hand with jmeter.
<thekorn> RainCT, thanks, I plan to push leonov a bit more over the next few weeks
<miik> well aslong as you cant run open source software on linux, it seems windows is a better platform for running open source software
<miik> open source software is better supported on windows than on linux
<miik> i can run limewire on windows, but not on linux
<miik> so people should migrate from linux to windows in order to better use open source software to save costs and get a lower tco
<miik> i can use cross-platform applications such as limewire on windows
<slytherin> miik: one application != open source software.
<miik> but i cannot use cross-platform applications on linux
<miik> there are thousand applications
<miik> just needs-packaging on bugs.ubuntu.com
<slytherin> miik: and I fail to understand why you can't run limewire as distributed by their website on linux
<fabrice_sp> huats, great! :-) You just added a build dependency, right? Oh: I can see it in the changelog :-) By the way, it still appears as FTBFS in ubuntuwire
<slytherin> RainCT: which screencast are you talking about?
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: ftbfs page usually takes a day for update.
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> by the way, I have a sync request that has been acked to authorize the FFE. Do I nned to subscribe MOTU or directly the Arhcive admin?
<fabrice_sp> it's bug #336904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336904 in openvas-libnasl "Please sync openvas-libnasl 2.0.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336904
<Laney> do you need sponsorship?
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: i believe motu since someone will need to add an ack that it builds fine.
<thekorn> slytherin, I *think* he talked about http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23523147/leonov_multible_content_MainContent.ogv
<fabrice_sp> Laney, I just applied yesterday to U-C-D, so no upload rights for the moment :-)
<Laney> then you need sponsorship
<Laney> u-u-s it is!
<fabrice_sp> ok. As motu-release members are motus, I had a doubt. Thanks!
<fabrice_sp> thanks Laney and slytherin
 * slytherin calls it a day
<Laney> oh dear
<RainCT> thekorn: Great. I'd get back to do some work, but I'm already overloaded with other stuff and school :(
<Laney> muting my audio makes a horrible sound come out of the speakers
<huats> fabrice_sp: I guess there is a cache.. that is why it is still FTBFS
<Laney> anyone got a sync ack script?
<ajmitch> why would you use a script for such a thing? :)
<Laney> because otherwise acking is several clicks
<ajmitch> though you'd at least be looking at the LP bug anyway
<ScottK> Laney: I'd suggest filing bugs against LP asking for the workflow to be streamlined.
<Laney> ScottK: Isn't syncing support coming to LP anyway?
<ScottK> Laney: I've heard so.
<Laney> me too
<ScottK> No idea if it's actually going to happen.
 * Laney asks
<joaopinto> what is the max allowed length for a package name ?
<RainCT> joaopinto: how long is your name?
<joaopinto> RainCT, that does not answer my question, I am defining a table and I need a max value for the package name field
<joaopinto> that is not
<RainCT> joaopinto: Debian Policy doesn't say anything about the length (file:///usr/share/doc/debian-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Package)
<joaopinto> RainCT, I have read the policy :P
<maxb> I don't think there is a maximum length. In practice it's a matter of "Don't be silly, or the archive admins will reject it from NEW"
<RainCT> joaopinto: Looking at package names on Synaptic, I guess with 50 characters you'll be save.. (But I'm just guessing!)
<joaopinto> ok, i'll use 80 just in case
<maxb> libmaypole-plugin-authentication-usersessioncookie-perl is 55 chars :-)
<maxb> and 1.9.1~b3~hg20090205r23182+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is the longest version string, at 44 chars!
<joaopinto> ouch, i need to increase the version len
<maxb> whilst the longest Source field is "openoffice.org-dictionaries (1:3.0.1~rc1-3ubuntu1)" at 50 chars
 * porthose kicks his router for being a pain in the arse
<porthose> sorry for the noise
<RainCT> porthose: bah, I've done worse monologues ;)
<c_korn> as I see scilab was uploaded again. where can I see it waiting for building?
<porthose> RainCT: it's getting a little old, probable need to replace it;-)
<RainCT> c_korn: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab
<RainCT> c_korn: click on the version number and perhaps some other links and you'll end up at a page with info about the build
<c_korn> RainCT: ah thanks. I did not find the link to launchpad.../+source
<Laney> nice work huats! (py-webkit-gtk)
 * Laney waits expectantly for a build
<mok0> c_korn: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+builds?build_text=scilab&build_state=all
<mok0> c_korn: still pending
<c_korn> mok0: I see. it should build fine now (hopefully)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-06
<directhex> bizarre bug: nspluginwrapper seems to interfere somehow with audio, causes flash to always use the wrong output
<ripps> What's the proper way to name a package pulled from a git repository?
<ScottK> ripps: Do you know with reasonable certainty what the next version of the package is when it's released.
<ripps> ScottK: Yes, 0.18.
<ScottK> ripps: I'd do 0.18~git090305-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> The '~' means it's a lower version than 0.18
<ripps> ScottK: okay, I'll do that.
<maxb> most examples of that use a full 4-digit year
<maxb> Though I accept that if 0.18 hasn't been released by 2100, we're unlikely to care about the package any longer :-)
<ripps> While I'm on the topic; what's the proper naming scheme for svn packages?
<itachi> hi all
<ScottK> maxb: The only rule is to have a scheme that's monotomically increasing.
<ScottK> ripps: svn you can do either by date or by committ.  I prefer by committ because it's very easy to find where the snapshot was taken from in the svn.
<ripps> ScottK: what do I name svn packages that haven't had an official release yet.
<ScottK> If you know what the first release will be numbered, then use the same scheme.
<ScottK> If not, I'd do 0-svn....
<ripps> hmm... okay
<ripps> I've gotten into the habit of building all my test packages with pdebuild using cowdancer. It allows me to make sure that the package will easily compile in PPA.
<ScottK> Test building is a good habit to be in.
<ripps> I'm trying to get GMPC working with plugins. I've built a bunch of plugins in my PPA, but some of the one's that fetch data online make gmpc crash. I filed a bug report with the maintainer and he said to try the git. So I'm building a git version of gmpc to see if it works.
<ripps> Okay, how do I make pbuilder install a package from it's result directory install from the online repository?
<dtchen> directhex: note: just because 6stack-dig didn't work for your intrepid kernel doesn't mean it isn't in fact correct.
<ripps> I need an updated version of libmpd, I've built it using pdebuild, now I need pdebuild to use that very package to build gmpc.
<dtchen> directhex: (i.e., in -kmirror git HEAD, the relevant quirk is 6stack-dig)
<dtchen> i'll look through the codec output later and may have some suggestions for you with hda-verb
<leonel> scottK is there a  git or svn or cvs  for  clamav in alioth ??
<ScottK> git
<leonel> so that's what we must  use to jaunty ?
<leonel> i mean for the  0.95 clamav for jaunty
<maxb> ripps: For that to happen, the packages you build using pbuilder need to go into an apt repository that pbuilder is configured to read from
<ScottK> The or pbuilder login --save-after-logout and install them by hand.
<ScottK> The/That
<Hobbsee> is anyone going to update eclipse before release?  Please?  ;)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That's what everyone says and no one is willing to do.
 * ScottK will be glad to vote for an FFe.
 * Hobbsee wonders how people could be persuaded
 * ScottK couldn't be.
 * Hobbsee found a patch to let a slightly newer version build, in launchpad, but it's sitll .2 versions old
 * ScottK has touched it before when he was younger and way less experienced.
<ScottK> That'd be progress.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you could always touch eclipse
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm trying to specifically *avoid* doing that.
<ajmitch> & then everyone else could disavow all knowledge of it for future releases!
 * Hobbsee just went the "grab the tarball from the eclipse site" method
<ajmitch> wasn't jdong the last sucker to look at it?
<Hobbsee> pochu, mainly
<Hobbsee> he might be bribable.
<ajmitch> or he may run a mile
<ajmitch> think of the users, Hobbsee, you don't want to disappoint them...
<Hobbsee> in the case of eclipse, i'm a user, not a developer ;)
<ajmitch> you could try & hunt down Koon
<Hobbsee> now there's an idea!
<ajmitch> he does java stuff
<ScottK> ajmitch: It's Debian where you have to promise to care about the users.  Here we just have to be nice.
<ajmitch> OK
<ScottK> Note that there was some irony embedded in there.
<ajmitch> Hard to tell
<ScottK> Mutually.
<jdong> and yes, I think I was unfortunate enough to mention looking at eclipse :)
<jdong> and I think I did mention I got scared away.
<jdong> the we we've got it all intertwining with the other eclipse-y things it provides other than the Java IDE just scares me :)
<jdong> maybe we should just have an eclipse-fugly-standalone build :)
<ajmitch> jdong: You've confessed an interest, that's good enough for a TIL
<jdong> haha
<ScottK> Anyone know what "distribution.canonical.bookmarksProcessed" in Firefox about:config is about?
<ScottK> Google confesses to know nothing about it.
<Zarel> Hey, can someone help me submit a request for backports?
<fabrice_sp> Hi Zarel. Did you had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports ?
<Zarel> fabrice_sp: yep, but it's not that clear.
<Zarel> Do you know how I can tell if Warzone is already in backports?
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, you mean, the sync request from yesterday?
<Zarel> The sync request only covered jaunty, which isn't released yet.
<fabrice_sp> no: you have to explicitly request it
<Zarel> Yeah, and I'm not sure how I'd go do that.
<fabrice_sp> first, fill a bug report requesting the backport at https://launchpad.net/products/intrepid-backports/+filebug for Intrepid
<Zarel> Hmm, I might want to wait for 2.1.2 to be released first.
<fabrice_sp> Why not. Anyway, if the version in Jaunty compile as-is in Intrepid, I could upload it to my ppa
 * fabrice_sp is building warzone2100 2.1.1 in an Intrepid schroot to check
<Zarel> I don't know much about that. I'm a Windows developer. I'm mainly here because many of our users are complaining about how hard it is to get an up-to-date version of Warzone.
<Zarel> :/ I mean, they say _Debian_ is supposed to be slow...
<Zarel> It's just weird that you would release a beta version, and not update to the stable because of stringent update requirements...
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, I can take care of that. Don't worry. Anyway, we upgrade each 6 months
<fabrice_sp> I you can point me very severe bugs that makes the beta version unusable, I could ty to process a SRU
<fabrice_sp> (Stable Release Update), otherwise it's easier with a ppa or a backport request
<Zarel> There aren't any severe bugs that I know of.
<Zarel> Yeah, I'm thinking backports might be better.
<fabrice_sp> so ppa
<Zarel> Well, anything. You're probably better at this than I have.
<fabrice_sp> it's still building, but if it builds fine, I'll upload it to my ppa
<Zarel> Once you have that ready, do you have a set of instructions I can tell users?
<fabrice_sp> yes. It's like using an 'extra' repository
<fabrice_sp> https://launchpad.net/~fabricesp/+archive/ppa
<fabrice_sp> (just the link to the ppa. It's not yet published :-) )
<JanC> is this package new in jaunty?
<Zarel> Define "new"
<Zarel> I mean, the current version was only added a day or two ago.
<Zarel> But Warzone's been in Ubuntu for years.
<fabrice_sp> JanC, no. It's just an upgrade to a stable version
<fabrice_sp> since gutsy, at least (with version 2.1.0~0.svn1436-1)
<JanC> ah, currently I see 2.1.1 in the repository, no mentioning of "beta" ?
<fabrice_sp> warzone2100 2.1.1-1 still building...
<Zarel> JanC: That's in Jaunty. Intrepid has 2.1-beta4
<fabrice_sp> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=warzone2100
<Zarel> I'm not sure why Ubuntu's policies are stringent enough that betas can't be updated to finals, yet lax enough for a pre-alpha build to be included with gutsy/hardy.
<JanC> Zarel: oh, right, then a backport would be useful maybe
<Zarel> I mean, Warzone _does_ have a reputation for having trunk stabler than the latest stable most of the time, but it still seems weird.
<JanC> or if that's not allowed, a package in a PPA  ;)
<Zarel> That's apparently what people are doing now.
<Zarel> Hmm. I estimate 2.1.2 is going to be released in a week. Do you think that's soon enough to make it into Jaunty?
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, but most of packages are not, and sometime, it's worst: the first stable release is not stable either, and you have to wait until stable.1 to have a real stable version
<Zarel> It fixes a moderately important bug - crashes in multiplayer games larger than 6 players.
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, if it's a bug fixing only, and Debian package it, yes
<fabrice_sp> ok then
<Zarel> 2.1.1 done building?
<fabrice_sp> and we can even apply the fix directly in the actual version and sync later
<fabrice_sp> not yet...
<JanC> Zarel, if you have proof about maintaining stability, it might be useful to provide that to fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> I'll upload it to my ppa and see what happen
<Zarel> JanC: "Maintaining"? You imply Warzone was stable in the first place. :P
<JanC> Zarel: I mean, if new versions have no regressions...
<Zarel> Does a developer saying "I'm pretty sure there are no new regressions" count?
<JanC> e.g. if you have strong regression tests...  ;)
<fabrice_sp> Well, I just played half an hour yesterday, and didn't find problems ;-)
<fabrice_sp> lol
<fabrice_sp> I don't think so Zarel
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<Zarel> Nope, but all our users say 2.1.1 is much stabler than 2.1-beta4. Does that count?
<Zarel> I mean, all our users other than Ubuntu users who don't build from source are using 2.1.1...
<JanC> well, then a PPA build is probable good enough...
<fabrice_sp> I would say, for a backport, it's not a problem
<fabrice_sp> but actually, the team a long queue to process, so that's why a ppa is quicker, if you find someone to process it :-)
<fabrice_sp> yes
<fabrice_sp> I already backport some programs, even mupen64plus :-)
<fabrice_sp> (in my ppa, I mean)
 * fabrice_sp shouldn't be building 3 programs at the same time ...
<Zarel> :P
<Zarel> The weird thing about Ubuntu is that it doesn't report versions at all.
<Zarel> "Add/Remove Applications" isn't telling me which version of Warzone it has available. >_<
<fabrice_sp> what do you mean?
<Zarel> That's actually one of my biggest gripes with Ubuntu. It's hard to find the version of anything.
<Zarel> You know the "Add/Remove Applications" thing? Some sort of GUI for apt. It doesn't report which version of Warzone it has.
<fabrice_sp> you have it in zynaptic or with  a apt-cache policy warzone2100 command
<fabrice_sp> synaptic
<fabrice_sp> in bug reports, that's generally what I request: output of 'apt-cache policy <package>' to know the version
<Zarel> That's silly. I have to drop down to command-line just to figure out what version I'm installing?
<fabrice_sp> synaptic, then
<fabrice_sp> system/admin/package management
 * fabrice_sp already uploaded half of the source code of warzone to his ppa
<fabrice_sp> Zarel, warzone2100 2.1.1 is built in my ppa for amd64 and lpia for Intrepid. i386 still building
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hey dholbach ! Good morning ;-)
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> it has been a long time :-)
<dholbach> since when? :)
<fabrice_sp> since I saw you at that time :-)
<dholbach> ah, yes - I was in Boston from Monday to Wednesday - just came back to Europe yesterday :)
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk, brb
<fabrice_sp> Ohh. not too cold there? Some of my colleagues at work are working there and thy told me it was -16ºC yesterday :-/
<fabrice_sp> CU
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: it was REALLY cold and they got quite a bit of snow :)
<fabrice_sp> yeah :-) good walk!
<dholbach> when I came back to Berlin yesterday I was greeted by -8°C -> 12°C :-)
<dholbach> thanks - brb
<fabrice_sp> lol
<savvas> does anyone know if localisation for gdebi is stripped from the package? I was wondering how does it get in language-pack-xx-base package and installed in /usr/share/locale-langpack ... http://tinyurl.com/av2vtr
<savvas> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<savvas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.7/libxul.so')
<savvas> bug 338607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338607 in xulrunner-1.9 "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338607
<Toadstool> good morning!
<jpds> Morning Toadstool.
<Toadstool> hello jpds
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<directhex> hello sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi directhex
<directhex> hm, what's the easiest way to update a package with a bugfix release which needs nothing more than "uupdate" running on it?
<directhex> debdiff from previous upstream? i always hated those, but seems easiest
<slytherin> directhex: do you need sponsorship? if yes then diff.gz.
<directhex> slytherin, and orig?
<persia> directhex, orig can be gotten with uscan, right?
<directhex> persia, with get-orig-source ideally, but yes
<persia> Does uupdate do get-orig-source?
<directhex> nah, gotta go through that pain manually. just finished though
<directhex> not THAT much pain given i started when sistpoty|work said hi ;)
<persia> Then, right.  Your sponsor can use the get-orig-source rule to get the orig, and then match that with your diff.gz, and upload.
<slytherin> directhex: ideally get-orig-source should call uscan <appropriate options>
<directhex> slytherin, looks like this particular package IS a simple uscan-based one. some are a lot more complex though due to repackaging
<persia> Well, some people use uscan to repackage.  It can do basic things like .bz2 -> .gz and .zip -> .gz
<persia> For extra points, someone ought define a syntax for watch files that removes files during repackaging, and a patch to uscan to support that, and submit to Debian.
<directhex> you know, that's not a half bad idea. whose work is uscan?
<slytherin> persia: In some of the java packages, I have seen a separate script orig-tar.sh which is then mentioned in the watch file
<persia> slytherin, Indeed.  I spent some time arguing against people doing that on Debian lists, but apparently not everyone believes they know make well enough to do it cleanly (even when I presented examples, some of the examples were used to refine the shell-based orig-tar.sh scripts).
<persia> I still think it's better to do it in get-orig-source (without a shell script), and would be nice if uscan could handle simple file deletion, but I'm not going to argue about it anymore for a while.
<directhex> my most obscene get-orig-source by FAR is ikvm
<directhex> but my repackaged ikvm appears to be made of awesome - builds on at least 4 more arches than it used to as per https://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=ikvm
<directhex> okay then, u-u-s subscribed to bug #338665 - anything visibly done wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338665 in moon "New upstream bugfix release: 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338665
<slytherin> directhex: by the way, forgot to tell you. ikvm fails even basic swing test. :-)
<directhex> slytherin, it runs hello world! :p
<directhex> slytherin, i know, it's useless for gui things, the code's marked "proof of concept" for a reason
<slytherin> :-)
<directhex> i'm pleased that swing hello world works ^_^
<directhex> i did some testing a few days ago
<directhex> slytherin, one thing you might notice, though, is the number of arches for pre/post directhex packagin on http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libikvm-native
<persia> directhex, You're clearly the best maintainer for that, although I suspect you won't be surprised if you don't have that many users
<directhex> persia, there are packages with far fewer users in the archive
<directhex> persia, mostly i find it both a technically fascinating app, and a packaging challenge
<persia> Precisely why you're the best maintainer :)
<directhex> persia, i'm wondering if there's any value in other Iron* type packages, e.g. ironscheme & ironruby & ironlisp
<slytherin> directhex: no swing hello world does not work. But in any case I am not bothered with that as much.
<directhex> slytherin, worked for me :/
<persia> directhex, Not to me, but if you find them interesting, by all means...
<slytherin> directhex: I will send you the program I used tonight.
<directhex> slytherin, go ahead!
<_ruben> man .. if only i had known dkms was in fact so damn easy (especially compared to m-a)
<c_korn> is the config.log of a build that failed available somewhere?
<directhex> nay!
<geser> c_korn: no. you need to cat it in rules so it appears in the build log
<Laney> meow
<directhex> morning Laney!
<Laney> howdy compadre
<c_korn> geser: ok, but the configure fails so the cat would never be executed
<Laney> you can set up a pbuilder hook to drop you into a shell after build failures
<directhex> c_korn, ./configure || cat config.log
<c_korn> btw. it only fails on some archs like powerpc. can PPAs build for those archs? otherwise I don't know how to test
<directhex> no
<directhex> the only arch i even got qemu to work with was arch
<directhex> which package is this?
<c_korn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/scilab/5.1-0ubuntu2
<c_korn> scilab
<slytherin> c_korn: you can't figure out the reason for failure from LP's build log?
<c_korn> Sylvestre (maintainer of scilab) requested the config.log
<persia> c_korn, Just insert cat config.log after the ./configure call in debian/rules
<directhex> ebay + second hand mac. best way.
<c_korn> is it mandatory that scilab builds on all archs?
<directhex> no.
<c_korn> ok so the official build machines are the only which can build for those archs?
<directhex> yup
<c_korn> then scilab had to be reuploaded only to get the config.log
<c_korn> it is not worth it, is it?
<slytherin> c_korn: the build failure looks familiar. Let me take a look
<directhex> hm, jni woe
<directhex> yay for JNI
<directhex> without JNI, mono wouldn't exist
<pmjdebruijn> directhex: that's doesn't make sense to me?
<_ruben> i wonder if there's any source packages that result in a binary package (userland) and a dkms package (kernelland) .. couldnt find any atleast
<directhex> pmjdebruijn, why not?
<pmjdebruijn> directhex: what does JNI have to do with Mono?
<pmjdebruijn> directhex: it possibly related to ikvm
<pmjdebruijn> but not to Mono itself
<directhex> pmjdebruijn, .net exists because microsoft were sued for creating their non-sun-compatible jvm (which had a non-crap JNI replacement), and they still wanted something damn close to java but with less lawsuits. mono appeared based on their EMCA specifications
<directhex> pmjdebruijn, if JNI wasn't an irredeemable pile of shit, there'd be no .net (or mono by extension)
<pmjdebruijn> directhex: if you put it like that
<persia> Apparently 0.0~20080608-1ubuntu1 < 0.0~20080628-1 which is annoying.  Further, it appears that 0.0~20080628-2 is also less than 0.0~20080628-1.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to update this version?
 * persia seeks the typo, and retracts the query
<hyperair> how does a package appear on merge-o-matic?
<slytherin> is powerpc considered 64 bit arch?
<broonie> slytherin: The G5 is 64 bit but normally you run a 32 bit user space with select 64 bit applications/libs
<slytherin> ok
<slytherin> hyperair: when debian package is updated and last version in ubuntu is -nubuntux.
<persia> And merge-o-matic is running, and the package isn't in the blacklist
<hyperair> slytherin: it's automatic?
<hyperair> hmm i guess i'll just wait for banshee to appear then. i think it just got uploaded
<slytherin> c_korn: I give up. Looking at the configure script gives no idea about build failure.
<c_korn> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/d61eb934
<slytherin> c_korn: so you found the solution?
<c_korn> no, sylvestre then asked for the config.log
<elmargol> dholbach, do you know if there is a screencast how to do debian packaging using git? (I'm asking you since you did some screencasts about debian packaging)
<slytherin> c_korn: you can patch m4/java.m4 around line 412
<slytherin> c_korn: I think the LDFLAGS passed to configure script are not used at all. hence this problem.
<slytherin> what is significance of LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<c_korn> slytherin: I don't know. sylvestre has to take a look at it
<lfaraone> I have a suite of packages (about 4) that need to have the python version bumped; do I have to make a debdiff for all of them>
<lfaraone> *?
<geser> 4 source packages?
<lfaraone> geser: yes.
<geser> if you want credits for the uploads then provide debdiffs :) else tell me the package names and I'll look at it
<lfaraone> geser: kk.
<lfaraone> geser: odd, I don't see where in the package it depends on python 2.6...
<lfaraone> geser: ( https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-datastore/0.83.2-0ubuntu1 )
<geser> it probably just needs a rebuild to get updated dependencies
<lfaraone> geser: ah.
<lfaraone> geser: while I'm at it I'm going to import a new upstream version.
<lfaraone> geser: I assume it's OK since it's a bugfix release, before we were shipping an alpha. (upstream was in FF before we were)
<geser> you know that we are in FF and you need an exception if it's not a bugfix release?
<geser> in that case it's ok
<lfaraone> geser: goody.
<geser> lfaraone: so I should leave bug 338626 for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338626 in sugar-datastore "[jaunty] python-olpc-datastore: Depends: python (< 2.6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338626
<lfaraone> geser: yeah.
<geser> I've just uploaded a rebuild for sugar-toolkit
<dholbach> elmargol: sorry, no idea about that
<lfaraone> geser: there were bugfixes to *all* of those packages :)
<didrocks> hey dholbach, thanks for the publication :)
<dholbach> didrocks: sure :)
<hggdh> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> dholbach, could you please sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/libpst? Séb is quiite busy, and we have not had success on getting a MOTU to do so
<hyperair> hmm i thought there was a featurefreeze?
<dholbach> hggdh: let's take this to #ubuntu-desktop
<dholbach> hyperair: we are, it's needed for something in evolution
<hyperair> aah i see
<hggdh> it is a pre-req for a new plugin
<eMerzh> I'm Looking for advocating for my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman
<DrHalan> can somebody explain me what this does? i am new to building packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/127249/
<dholbach> hi mterry, hi bdrung
<dholbach> hiya bfiller
<bfiller> dholbach: wassup
<dholbach> bfiller: I'm tired - and catching up with mountains of email
<dholbach> bfiller: how are you?
<dholbach> :)
<bfiller> dholbach: I bet you are, sorry I didn't see you guys off on Weds
<bfiller> dholbach: jet lag is difficult (:
<dholbach> don't worry, I'm sure you were busy as always - it was great meeting you
<mterry> dholbach: Hello!
<mterry> dholbach: Did you guys have an awesome sprint?
<dholbach> mterry: absolutely - lots to talk about, but also lots of stuff that got done - so I'm happy
<dholbach> as much as like hanging out with all you guys I look forward to this WE too :-)
<mterry> dholbach: :)
<sistpoty|work> siretart: what do you think about getting xine-lib updated? (FF bug #329572)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329572 in xine-lib "[jaunty] Please merge xine-lib 1.1.16.2 from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329572
<sistpoty|work> siretart: oh, it's in main... so not motu-release duty :)
<siretart> sistpoty|work: in any case that merge would be a very good idea, IMO
<sistpoty|work> :)
<siretart> sistpoty|work: btw, didn't we agree at some point that minor upstream release do not need an freeze exception?
<sistpoty|work> siretart: yep, bugfix only versions don't need a FFe
<sistpoty|work> siretart: I just thought I'd ask you, because you should know best about xine-lib before wondering myself if its a bugfix only (or if it makes sense in the first place) ;)
<siretart> this is clearly a bugfix only release
<siretart> it seems nixternal is already working on that. less work for me :-)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<jcfp> in case ${Python-Depends} expands to something unusable (see LP #338392), is it acceptable to set the dependencies manually as they should be?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338392 in python-support "Creates uninstallable packages on jaunty when only python 2.5 is wanted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338392
<ScottK> jcfp: It's better to figure out why it expanded that way and fix it.
<jcfp> I have no clue whatsoever why it comes up with the python (<< 2.6) part, the rest seems fine
<ScottK> Did you try it with Deiban's pysupport?
<jcfp> ScottK: how? by building in debian sid?
<ScottK> Install the Debian pysupport in your Ubuntu pbuilder
<ScottK> Since Debian doesn't have 2.6, no way to check there.
<leonel> scottK  does debian has already a  clamav 0.95rc package  or we need to  start testing  the  rdpends  with our own  ?
<ScottK> They don't have it packaged yet.
<ScottK> I haven't had time to look into how hard it would be.
<leonel> scottK ok   I'll start  checking that package  just to start the engines with the rdepends ..
<jcfp> ScottK: how do I add debian packages to a jaunty pbuilder?
<ScottK> jcfp: Use pbuilder login then inside the chroot grab the source, build it, and install it.
<jcfp> tx on it
<sistpoty|work> siretart: oh, from the activity log of the xine-lib bug, someone else assigned nixternal... not too sure if that was on purpose
<jcfp> ScottK: use the one from unstable or experimental?
<ScottK> I'd try both.
<siretart> sistpoty|work: oh
<siretart> nixternal: are you actually working on bug 329572?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329572 in xine-lib "[jaunty] Please merge xine-lib 1.1.16.2 from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329572
<jcfp> ScottK: no difference with any of the debian python-support versions other than the version of the dependency on python-support itself; the weird python (<< 2.6) dep is still there.
 * ScottK doesn't use python-support, so I'd suggest ask on #debian-python
<dholbach> sistpoty|work: anything else required on bug 334813?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334813 in evolution-rss "installing evolution-rss removes evolution" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334813
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> dholbach: nope, seb granted the FFe
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<dholbach> sistpoty|work: gracias
<sistpoty|work> dholbach: you're welcome ;)
<nixternal> siretart: that would be a no
<nixternal> I am not working on the xinelib bug
<siretart> nixternal: okay, I'll steal that bug then from you
<nixternal> roger that
<RainCT> python-awn-extras needs rebuild
 * RainCT does it
<RainCT> ah, it's blocking on avant-window-navigator being built
<DrHalan> in deb scripts i find the command "p". what does it do?
<pmjdebruijn> DrHalan: can you put it on a pastebin?
<pmjdebruijn> DrHalan: isn't 'p' a predefined function in the same script?
<DrHalan> pmjdebruijn: oh osrry i think there was a c missing and "cp" was meant
<DrHalan> still i cant execute this line but it seems fine "cp -r * ../"
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I fixed a FTBFS in a package but now, it's FTBFS because of the transition to python2.6. Where can I find instructions on what to do to do the transition?
<maxb> Can anyone think of a convenient command to take a directory full of debs and classify them according to whether they belong to intrepid or jaunty?
<amikrop> Hello. The ipod-convenience package really should not require the gtkpod and the amarok packages.
<amikrop> I can't find a reason.
<amikrop> It is just extra unnecessary software.
<jdong> directhex: I just found BeginInvoke/EndInvoke. It's like a kid in a candy store all over again.
<sebner> huhu sistpoty :D
<hanska> sebner: you here?! :P
 * hanska runs
<fabrice_sp> Hi. setup.py is installing the python extension in usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages for python2.6 but in usr/lib/python2.5/dist-packages for python2.5. What do I miss?
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sistpoty> sebner: how's the army? when will you'll be a civilian again? ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: 4 months :( but my chances to get a nice job in ~1 month (office job ..) aren't that bad
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question, I am maintaining sl-modem in Debian, which uses either DKMS or module-assistant to build its modules, the question is, when DKMS enters Debian (it has been in NEW & BYHAND for 2 weeks), won't it be better that I drop support for module-assistant ?
<pochu> sebner: don't you like the field? ;)
<sistpoty> sebner: well, then get that job ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: I hope so :P
<sebner> pochu: nahh, too dirty :P
<sistpoty> AnAnt: does dkms support custom build kernels?
<AnAnt> sistpoty: dunno, I think superm1  can better answer this question
<superm1> sure why not
<superm1> as long as the headers are in place
<goshawk> RainCT: hi, submitted the debdiff for hardy right now
<sistpoty> AnAnt: then I guess supporting only one system can be better tested than two independent module building systems?
<goshawk> RainCT: i'm looking for new bitesize/s bugs.. .or should i do another thing?
<Laney> fix miro for me :(
<goshawk> Laney: point me bug number
<goshawk> and i'll have a look :)
<AnAnt> sistpoty: yup
<Laney> goshawk: haha, it's a difficult ftbfs
<Laney> try and build miro out of jaunty and you'll see
<AnAnt> RainCT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#Resistance_to_adoption
 * sistpoty is confused about trigger in debian/games svn, because it contains *two* imo unreleased changelog entries
<sistpoty> aha, bad commit in the past... /me cleans up
<sistpoty> bddebian: happen to know if the new physfs is through binary new on all arches yet? (i.e. if not, should I add a versioned b-d for trigger on the new one?)
<bddebian> sistpoty: 1.0.1 or 1.1.1?
<sistpoty> bddebian: 1.1.1
<sistpoty> bddebian: i.e. your last upload to unstable ;)
<bddebian> eeks 1.1.1 should be going to experimental
<bddebian> 1.0.1 should be in unstable
<sistpoty> bddebian: maybe I've misread the changes entry, that was just what i recalled right now
<sistpoty> bddebian: indeed, 1.1.1 is in new/experimental
<bddebian> whew
<sistpoty> bddebian: ok, then I guess my question is moot, since there's no soname bump involved?
<bddebian> Not for 1.0.1 no, but there will be if I upload 1.1.1 to unstable :)
<sistpoty> heh
<sistpoty> thanks bddebian
<sistpoty> bddebian: does an upload of trigger than make sense now? (it would need to go through binary new itself, since it changes package names from trigger to trigger-rally, trigger-data likewise)
<bddebian> I'd like to get 1.1.1 in but I don't know about all the rdepends yet :(
<bddebian> I have the same issue with asc right now
<bddebian> sistpoty: Are you trying to do this for Jaunty?
<sistpoty> bddebian: no, for unstable ;)
<bddebian> Ah then if you could wait I'd appreciate it.  Even better if you could test with libphysfs-1.1.1 from experimental. ;-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: actually, there aren't too many changes worth for jaunty, as the old package includes all upstream changes via patches :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: sure, I'll try that.
<bddebian> sweet, thanks
<sistpoty> (/me will have to patch it upstream wise if it fails anyways, and I recall to have played with the physfs interaction in the past *g*)
<RainCT> geser: I've given-back the failed builds of awn-extras-applets ;)
<lfaraone> Is there a reason we don't ship the DoD root CA certs in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> lfaraone: Does anyone?
<ScottK> lfaraone: I can imagine that "Automatically trust US DoD" would not be considered a feature by some fraction of the user base.
<sistpoty> bddebian: got a source package of 1.1.1 physfs? (or preferred binary packages for amd64)?
<lfaraone> ScottK: well, if the DoD wanted to they could seize VeriSign's certs.
<lfaraone> ScottK: and most likely prolly already have.
<lfaraone> ScottK: I think Windows 7 might.
<bddebian> sistpoty: I don't have a binary for amd64 as I don't have one sorry.  But here is a source package: http://people.debian.org/~pabs/tmp/debs/libphysfs_1.1.1-1.dsc
<bddebian> It builds pretty quickly
<sistpoty> thanks bddebian :)
<bddebian> NP.  Gotta run, let me know how it goes. :)
<dblick> If I want to install jaunty from a fresh install of intrepid on a VirtualBox image, what's the right way to start?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases is a little unclear on how to actually do an upgrade
<sistpoty> dblick: I assume the best path is to first backup your image and then do a "sudo do-release-upgrade" (eventually changing /etc/apt/sources.list beforehand)
<sistpoty> dblick: oh, and of course to cross finger for the latter part ;)
<dblick> sistpoty, thanks, i didn't know about that command
 * sistpoty admits that he looked it up himself
<ianto> If I was in a team with a DD, if he were to upload to  Debian, would I be able to then make changes from his package and place that in Ubuntu when Debian & Ubuntu package merge or is that dealt with by an external person who has MOTU rights for example?
<Laney> it would be no different from taking any other change from Debian
<Laney> so yes, sync and merge would be available to you as normal
<Laney> infact this is a fairly common thing
<hanska> Laney knows it :P
<hanska> Laney: ;)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> working in Debian is clearly far better
<hanska> Laney: eheh, remember who is +bugs :P
 * hanska runs fast
<dtchen> jcastro: are you noticing lower "cpu usage" with my PPA debs?
<duairc> Would this be the right place to discuss the way a piece of software is packaged in Ubuntu and possibly suggest improvements?
<duairc> Or seeing as the package(s) I have in mind come from Debian, would there be a better place to go?
<dtchen> for source packages in Ubuntu universe and multiverse, yes.
<RainCT> dtchen: contacting the Debian Maintainer would be better
<dtchen> ^ duairc
<duairc> RainCT: dtchen: Okay, thanks for that :)
<RainCT> dtchen: err, sorry :)
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> Do you use some tool to format the changelog of your package?
<ploum> I do it by hand and always forget to change the date
<ploum> And I guess that the changelog file should become really long after some times
<Laney> ploum: dch
<Laney> in devscripts
<ploum> Laney: thanks a lot !
<ploum> it will help :-)
<ploum> Is there a way to automatically take the upstream source changelog ?
<sistpoty> ploum: you shouldn't do this... debian/changelog should describe mainly the changes to *packaging* (but of course you could highlights of new upstream features there as subitems of "new upstream release"
<ploum> sistpoty: ok, thanks for the information
<sistpoty> np ;)
 * sistpoty goes to bed now... gn8 everyone
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-07
<coppro> which package has syscall manpages?
<dtchen> coppro: manpages-dev
<dtchen> (see also glibc-doc)
<coppro> ty
<savvas> asac: can you take a look at bug 338607 ? It fails to update firefox and firefox-gnome-support due to this bug. I tried to purge all firefox-related packages and clean-install it, but it still shows that error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338607 in xulrunner-1.9 "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338607
<ScottK> savvas: Are you on amd64?
<savvas> yes ScottK
<ScottK> The amd64 buildds have been consistently behind the last few days.  I'm virtually certain you have nothing there other than garden variety archive skew that will cure itself.
<savvas> well, I just used forbid-version and used the older package - firefox works fine with >= 1.9.0.1 (thankfully) :)
<savvas> thanks for the tip though
<wgrant> ScottK: That's not archive skew.
<wgrant> savvas: Have you run out of disk space?
 * jdong daringly upgrades his second box to Jaunty, hoping for a 0-for-0 track record.
<jdong> actually... fglrx support probably is a surefire miss right now. Maybe I'll hold off :)
<savvas> wgrant: well, I don't know how it was then, but not at the moment:
<savvas> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<savvas> /dev/sda1             15480800   6511512   8182908  45% /
<savvas> let me can try again
<savvas> -can :P
<savvas> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127561/
<savvas> it still breaks unfortunately
<savvas> /dev/sda1 is ext4 if it matters
<ia> hello. i've trying to package set of python scripts, debuild(for dsc) and pbuilder(for deb) don't show errors, but when I try to install package, i get this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/127560 ; but after this package appears in system, but when i try to run app, it shows import error(app includes some modules for work and looks like system can't register it for using); so, i will be very appreciate for any clues about how to solve this...
<ScottK> savvas: What error does it give if you use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<ScottK> ia: Would you pastebin your debian/control?
<wgrant> savvas: Remove the problem .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives, and try again.
<savvas> Unpacking xulrunner-1.9 (from .../xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<savvas> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<savvas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.7/libxul.so')
<savvas> and testing wgrant's suggestion - thank you both for your time :)
<ia> ScottK: something like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/127563/
<ScottK> ia: What Python versions will it work with?
<savvas> wgrant: thanks!! it re-downloaded the package and now it installed fine!
<wgrant> savvas: That's what I thought - great!
<savvas> it's weird though.. isn't there a hash check for the packages?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> But only at download-time.
<wgrant> So if it wasn't properly written to disk, or was truncated later, it wouldn't have noticed.
<ScottK> savvas: Don't forget to invalid the bug.
<savvas> ScottK: on my way :)
<savvas> wgrant: ok :)
<ia> ScottK: well, afaik this code doesn't use some python version-depended features. I've write and tested this code in intrepid with python 2.5.2 and it works fine.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> ia: Does http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/127565/ work any better?
<savvas> ScottK: do you know how to test python-zsi ? I made a test merge package https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/237674 - still need to adjust the changelog a bit, but I think it's ok: http://ppa.launchpad.net/medigeek/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zsi/python-zsi_2.1~a1-2ubuntu1~ppajaunty2_all.deb
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 237674 in zsi "Please merge python-zsi (2.1~a1-2) (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<savvas> the only weird thing is that in CHANGES it says that zsi doesn't use PyXML, but the debian maintainer kept the python-xml dependency
<savvas> be back later, I've updated the bug with a comment :)
<ia> ScottK: thanks, that's a little bit helped me, but i've clashed with another problem - after installing python(i've checked this in python shell also) don't see included in package python files as modules. For example, i have /usr/share/pyshared/mylib/plugins/file.py in system after installing package, but when i runs "from mylib import file" i get message " No module named mylib". Could you tell me, please, names of some docs, where discussed in detail how
<ia> to make python files available as modules?
<Laibsch> what is the equivalent of #ubuntu-motu for main?
<Laibsch> #ubuntu-devel?
<Laibsch> #ubuntu-release?
<TheMuso> Laibsch: there isn't one really
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> bug 339088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339088 in python-defaults "python package should provide python-pysqlite2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339088
<Laibsch> makes sense?
<Zarel> fabrice_sp_: You there?
<dtchen> yeah, it's time for sleep. my branches are getting wacky names like /fork-harder.
<fabrice_sp_> Zarel, yes
<elmargol> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libmicrohttpd.so.5 (used by debian/gnunet-server/usr/lib/GNUnet/libgnunetmodule_hostlist.so).
<fabrice_sp_> Zarel, but not for a long time
<elmargol> Any ideas why I get this error? And how I should solve it?
<Zarel> fabrice_sp_: Hi! I notice you have Warzone in your PPA now.
<Zarel> Could you give instructions on how to use it?
<fabrice_sp_> Zarel, yes. For intrepid only. I'm having problem duplicating it for Hardy
<fabrice_sp_> (nothing linked to the package)
<fabrice_sp_> Zarel, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<Zarel> Hmm, this seems like a rather complex procedure.
<fabrice_sp_> so the short one: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fabricesp/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main to your repositor list
<fabrice_sp_> :-)
<fabrice_sp_> I published instructions in DVDStyler wiki
<fabrice_sp_> I'm looking for it
<fabrice_sp_> http://dvdstyler.wiki.sourceforge.net/InstallationDebian+
<c_korn> I don't know if this is the right place to ask: I have built a library and created the dependencies with dh_makeshlibs. another package build-depends on that library but when that package calls dpkg-shlibdeps it fails with: failure: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libdaisy.so.0 (used by debian/daisyconsole/usr/bin/daisyconsole).
<c_korn> the file libdaisy.so.0 is a link: http://pastebin.com/d2bd7c22e
<maxb> c_korn: Does /var/lib/dpkg/info/<name-of-library-package>.shlibs exist?
<maxb> if so, paste its content
<c_korn> libdaisy 0.2 libao2 (>= 0.8.6), libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21), libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b), libxml2 (>= 2.6.16)
<maxb> I believe the second entry is supposed to be 0 not 0.2
<hyperair> pochu: ping
<c_korn> hm, the so is libdaisy.so.0.2 and libdaisy.so.0 and libdaisy.so link to it
<maxb> c_korn: also that dependency list looks very bogus to me
<maxb> Please paste your dh_makeshlibs invocation
<maxb> Please also paste the result of objdump -p /usr/lib/libdaisy.so.0 | fgrep SONAME
<c_korn> debian/rules: http://pastebin.com/d16e64506
<c_korn>   SONAME               libdaisy.so.0
<maxb> whoa!? A plain "dh_makeshlibs" *really* generated "libdaisy 0.2 libao2 (>= 0.8.6), libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21), libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b), libxml2 (>= 2.6.16)" !?
<maxb> That seems a little hard to believe
<hyperair> maxb: what's wrong?
<maxb> Is libdaisy on revu or elsewhere downloadable?
<c_korn> http://developer.skolelinux.no/info/studentgrupper/2006-hig-daisyplayer/www-files/p-download/
<maxb> hyperair: well, first, dh_makeshlibs should have detected "0" from the soname, not "0.2", for the second field, no?
<hyperair> maxb: good point
<maxb> hyperair: and second, the dependency list mentions a whole bunch of libs which aren't libdaisy, and doesn't mention libdaisy
<hyperair> hmm good point
<maxb> c_korn: All your links to .dsc files are labelled "dcs" ! :-)
 * maxb dgets the source and tries a build
<c_korn> this is not my page
<c_korn> I also am not the author of the app
 * maxb is suspicious of the quality of the packaging, given the build failed
<c_korn> dget -ux http://abs.getdeb.net/post_build/intrepid/libdaisy_0.2.4-1~getdeb1_source.changes
<c_korn> this is what I have done
<pochu> hi hyperair
<maxb> c_korn: OK, so the problem is that the libdaisy source contains a manually written shlibs file which makes no sense whatsoever
<hyperair> pochu: regarding your liferea patch, it seems to be upstream, so how come it hasn't entered ubuntu yet? =\
<pochu> hyperair: it's upstream in trunk only, not in the 1.4 branch
<c_korn> maxb: yes I delete the file in my package. please have a look at that.
<pochu> hyperair: and we have 1.4.23 in Ubuntu while upstream is at 1.4.26 already
<hyperair> pochu: i see. but can't the patch be backported?
<pochu> hyperair: sure, that's why it's in the bug report :)
<pochu> hyperair: or do you mean upstream for the 1.4 branch?
<maxb> c_korn: The problem is that you do not delete the file. If you do, dh_makeshlibs generates one saying: libdaisy 0 libdaisy1
<hyperair> pochu: no, i meant put into the liferea packaging in ubuntu
<pochu> hyperair: ah, sure it can. I just haven't got to do it yet :)
<c_korn> maxb: the file is not in the debian directory of my package, is it?
<maxb> yes it is.
<pochu> hyperair: we should do it and prepare 1.4.26 too
<hyperair> pochu: i see.
<hyperair> pochu: by the way, what about the whole notification daemon restart issue i pointed out in the bug report?
<maxb> c_korn: I believe you're being tripped up by the problem that I don't think it's possble to remove a file in .diff.gz :-/
<maxb> This is one of the reasons why upstreams should not ship debian/ dirs in their tarballs. You may need to repack the upstream tarball without the debian/
<c_korn> maxb: ouch, now I see that I have forgotten to remove the debian directory in the tarball :-(
<c_korn> this is stupid :P
<hyperair> c_korn: tell upstream to not try to play the role of the debian maintainer
<maxb> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file debian/shlibs
<maxb> c_korn: ^
<c_korn> apologize for bothering
<maxb> c_korn: Also, tell upstream not to include compiled .o files in their source tarball!
<maxb> I think your clean rule may also be a little broken, judging by other errors
<pochu> hyperair: I've got a patch for that, but due to a bug in libnotify, it will spit out a lot of critical warnings if there's no daemon at all
<pochu> hyperair: http://trac.galago-project.org/ticket/184
<hyperair> pochu: it shouldn't spit out errors, there's a .service file
<pochu> hyperair: so unless that's fixed I won't merge the patch upstream I'm afraid
<pochu> hyperair: yeah, look at the bug ;)
<c_korn> maxb: thanks for pointing this out.
<maxb> c_korn: And if the tarball is already repacked (as "< c_korn> maxb: ouch, now I see that I have forgotten to remove the debian directory in the tarball :-(" suggests), don't forget to name it appropriately
<maxb> ie. some suffix to the version that indicates that
<hyperair> pochu: damn strange
<hyperair> pochu: shouldn't dbus autostart the service?
<pochu> hyperair: the problem is that you may not have a daemon installed
<pochu> hyperair: some people don't like notifications ;)
<pochu> and for that use case, notify_init() should return FALSE indicating there's no daemon at all
<hyperair> pochu: right. but surely when you tried to send notifications, there was a similar error?
<hyperair> even before checking capabilities
<pochu> nope
<hyperair> okay, so how come there wasn't an error for this?
<pochu> the error is just a g_warning("error, foo") in check_capabilities()
<pochu> what do you mean?
<hyperair> surely if libnotify couldn't send a notification, it'd throw a warning of some sort?
<pochu> it doesn't
<hyperair> meh
<hyperair> such nonstandard behaviour
<hyperair> so what's wrong with a warning anyway?
<pochu> hyperair: one is fine, thousands is not :)
<hyperair> aah right
<pochu> right now it spits out one
<hyperair> during initialization eh
<pochu> because we only check for capabilities() on startup
<pochu> yeah
<hyperair> so when does notify_init() return false?
<pochu> when there's no DBus connection at all
<hyperair> as in when dbus isn't running?
<pochu> I think so
<pochu> http://svn.galago-project.org/trunk/libnotify/libnotify/notify.c
<Laney> Anyone know what's responsible for setting the volume levels? What I see on Volume Indicator -> Open Volume Control
<pochu> hyperair: bus = dbus_g_bus_get(DBUS_BUS_SESSION, &error);
<Laney> master keeps being reset to mute on reboots :(
<pochu> if (!bus) return FALSE
<hyperair> pochu: i see if (error != NULL)
<pochu> indeed
<pochu> which means, if there's no DBus running, return FALSE
<pochu> but we don't care about a notification daemon
<hyperair> blah
<hyperair> pochu: do you think that bug will be fixed in libnotify before jaunty?
<pochu> hyperair: I don't think so, libnotify upstream isn't very active these days
<pochu> hyperair: but it could be patched in Ubuntu for sure
<hyperair> pochu: if we patch that in ubuntu, then we can use your patch which floods with warnings right?
<hyperair> and it wouldn't have an issue
<pochu> hyperair: yep
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> but it might cause regressions right?
<pochu> the libnotify change?
<hyperair> mmhm
<pochu> it would be an API break
<hyperair> wait, even if you make the change like that...
<pochu> unless you consider it a bugfix... but it could have regressions in that case indeed
<hyperair> there's the whole issue of a notification daemon appearing after you've attempted to init it
<pochu> yeah
<hyperair> or disappearing after you've successfully init'd it
 * pochu grumbles something about libnotify
<hyperair> isn't there a way to check if the notification daemon is running?
<hyperair> yeah looking at the whole issue, libnotify certainly is irritating
<pochu> hyperair: do you know of any app that does everything fine? :)
<hyperair> well...
<hyperair> i'm not sure, i haven't tested any app that far
<hyperair> how about pidgin?
<hyperair> banshee.... i can't test with that, notify-sharp doesn't even depend on libnotify
<hyperair> i'll try pidgin
<hyperair> hmm pidgin's actions are missing completely
<hyperair> banshee's actions are also missing when the notification daemon is replaced
<hyperair> pochu: ^
<hyperair> but banshee's patch hasn't gone upstream
<pochu> that's what happen with Liferea right now, right?
<pochu> it stops working if you replace the daemon
<hyperair> just the actions
<hyperair> i'm not sure about liferea
<hyperair> i'm on intrepid, and the patch isnt even in jaunty
<hyperair> huh now banshee's lost its notifications completely
<hyperair> ah whoops i renamed the .service file wrongly
<hyperair> okay, basically when replacing notify-osd with notification-daemon, most apps don't regain the actions hint
<hyperair> pidgin and banshee included
<hyperair> in that case it shouldn't be much of an issue
<hyperair> it's standard now, sort of
<hyperair> lol
<pochu> heh
<hyperair> pochu: did you hear about the ext4 data loss issue by the way?
<pochu> just read the mail, yes
<pochu> but I'm on ext3 fortunately ;-)
<sebner> pochu: now my bleeding edge hunger is b0rken xD
<hyperair> pochu: so am i, but i was seriously considering ext4 =(
<pochu> that's sad indeed
 * hyperair nods
<hyperair> so will every affected application get patched?
<pochu> re libnotify?
<hyperair> no, re ext4
<pochu> why should applications be patched?
<sebner> hyperair: it's a design problem. you can't patch 20k applications
<hyperair> sebner: figured as much
<hyperair> pochu: because it's a problem in the applications?
<hyperair> sebner: so it'll be patched in-kernel?
<sebner> hyperair: as far as I understand it will be worked around in the kernel, yes
<asac> savvas: wow. that looks scary
<asac> i mean the upgrade error. did this resolve by itself?
<hyperair> sebner: i see. but will this enter jaunty?
<sebner> hyperair: Tso speaks about 2.6.30rc1, dunno, maybe one backports the patches
<hyperair> .30 huh. that's far
<hyperair> well, considering how many people are shifting towards ext4, i think this is a pretty high-impact bug
<eMerzh> if someone want to review a package, ...i m looking for an advocate ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman )
<directhex> i'm not a MOTU, so i can't advocate
<pochu> directhex: you gotta fix that now!
<directhex> pochu, you're the second person in as many days to say that
<directhex> it'd certainly be faster than my DD application
<pochu> ;)
<pochu> where are you in NM?
<directhex> waiting for an AM
<directhex> i'm in the web of trust though, so that step shoould go quickly
<directhex> sig          5178E2A5 2009-03-01  Dominic Hargreaves <dom@earth.li>
<directhex> sig          80C83E8E 2009-03-03  Ian Lynagh (wibble) <igloo@earth.li>
<pochu> I have a DD signature, yet my AM told me that's not enough :(
<pochu> I'll convince him it is, I'm sure :-)
<directhex> i have two!
<savvas> asac: hey, just got in, yes it was kind of scary :) so it's apt or ext4 's fault about this?
<directhex> i wish i knew who the random gmail account who signed my key is
<directhex> also, i have a new pc and it is awesome
<asac> savvas: not sure. i hope its ext4
<asac> savvas: mvo is assigned now, so he will look
<savvas> asac: ok, thanks for your help!
<RainCT> Is it possible to install Ubuntu MID's menu on a normal system (that one with the big icons)?
<directhex> RainCT, yes
<directhex> RainCT, you mean the netbook menu or MID menu? they're not the same
<RainCT> directhex: Err, the netbook one.
<directhex> netbook-launcher package
<directhex> plus some odds & sods
<RainCT> oohh, nice
<directhex> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR section on 8.10 installation for better instructions
<RainCT> directhex: thanks
<DktrKranz> savvas, bug 335741, mind integrating your changes into andrew's ones?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335741
<savvas> DktrKranz: I'll check it tonight :)
<DktrKranz> savvas, cool.
<savvas> DktrKranz: actually, I gave it a quick look, I think Andrew has covered everything :)
<savvas> --install-layout=deb
<savvas> that was the important part I guess, and the new debian package version supports 2.6 by default in the makefile/configure :)
<surfaz> hi! Someone has a problem with xorg-options-editor package in Jaunty?
<surfaz> When I try install this app, apt-get say this
<surfaz> Depends: python (<2.6) but it will install 2.6.1-0ubuntu3
<lidaobing> surfaz, I can't find this package in jaunty
<bobbo> lidaobing: sourcepackage name is "xorg-options-editor-gtk", I'm looking at it now
<surfaz> lidaobing, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xorg-options-editor-gtk
<surfaz> Strange is:
<surfaz> python  (<< 2.6)
<surfaz>     An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)
<surfaz> dep: python (>= 2.5)
<surfaz> but default python version of Jaunty is 2.6
<lidaobing> surfaz, a rebuild should works
<lidaobing> surfaz, it's a bug.
<bobbo> surfaz: Have you filed a bug?
<surfaz> bobbo, should I do?
<bobbo> surfaz: yeah, then ping me and I'll work on it :)
<geser> looks like the package needs the DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL line removed from debian/rules for the transition
<Laney> Can I interest anyone in a broken-boost-python-incompatible-with-2.6-anyway miro?
<DktrKranz> savvas, thanks
<surfaz> lidaobing,
<surfaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-options-editor-gtk/+bug/339220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339220 in xorg-options-editor-gtk "xorg-options-editor-gtk isn't installable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lidaobing> surfaz, ping bobbo, he said he will deal with it.
<lidaobing> surfaz, I can't upload
<surfaz> bob
<surfaz> ok
<surfaz> I should make a feature freeze exception?
<geser> why do you believe you need a FFe for it?
<surfaz> geser, because now we are in FF?
<surfaz> bobbo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-options-editor-gtk/+bug/339220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339220 in xorg-options-editor-gtk "xorg-options-editor-gtk isn't installable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobbo> surfaz: thanks
<surfaz> bobbo, debdiff attached
<surfaz> now I uploading to my ppa
<bobbo> surfaz: cool, I'll have a look, have you tested its installability on a Jaunty system?
<surfaz> with my debdiff, yes
<bobbo> ok, i'll try and build it
<surfaz> bobbo, https://launchpad.net/~surfaz28/+archive/ppa
<bobbo> tseliot: ping
<tseliot> bobbo: yes?
<tseliot> it just needs a rebuild
<surfaz> tseliot, not only
<tseliot> and the export in rules
<surfaz> remove DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL also needed
<tseliot> ok
<surfaz> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-options-editor-gtk/+bug/339220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339220 in xorg-options-editor-gtk "xorg-options-editor-gtk isn't installable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobbo> surfaz: I didn't remove that var (added --install-layout=deb) and it still works fine, have you tried just rebuilding it?
<tseliot> please attach the debdiff to the bug report and I'll upload it
<geser> surfaz: where do you see in your debdiff a new feature which needs an exception?
 * tseliot has to leave
<surfaz> tseliot, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23581563/xorg-options-editor-gtk_0.2ubuntu1.debdiff
<surfaz> geser, ehh, you are right...
<surfaz> u_u
<tseliot> surfaz: ok, thanks
 * tseliot > leaves
<surfaz> bobbo, why PPA only built i386 pacakge?
<geser> bobbo: cdbs has that (--install-layout=deb) as default set in DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL if it's not overwriten in the package (and --no-compile is also in the default)
<geser> surfaz: because of Architecture: all
<bobbo> geser: ah I didn't know that! So it obviously isn't needed :)
<surfaz> geser, ehh... I don't undestarnd... all = any arch  ,  any = depend of arch, no?
<geser> bobbo: DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL = --no-compile -O0 --install-layout=deb (set in /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk)
<geser> surfaz: all = one package works on all architectures while any = needs to be build on every architecture
<geser> and the i386 buildd builds also the arch:all packages
<surfaz> ahh, ok
<surfaz> thanks!
<bobbo> surfaz: I have looked at your debdiff and left some comments in the bug report
<bobbo> surfaz: Would my suggestion be ok with you? (the last one?)
<surfaz> I sent Spanish transaltion to Alberto Milone
<bobbo> surfaz: has he commented on it?
<surfaz> not yet
<bobbo> surfaz: because I am still reluctant to upload it without his input on it
<surfaz> bobbo, new debdiff without po file
<surfaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-options-editor-gtk/+bug/339220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339220 in xorg-options-editor-gtk "xorg-options-editor-gtk isn't installable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Turl> any posibility of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/250973 getting a FFe?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 250973 in getdeb.net "Create Package: proxychains version 3.1" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<surfaz> bobbo, ?
<lfaraone> Hi, there seems to be a package (aiccu) which freezes on postinstall/configure stages. How can I debug the problem>
<DktrKranz> ScottK, is boost1.37 a good choice or should we use boost1.35 instead?
<geser> lfaraone: edit the postinst script to show which commands get executed to see where it hangs
<phil_ps> hi, I am trying to use debuild
<lfaraone> geser: is there a flag I can add to the script that does that, or should I just have it echo every command?
<phil_ps> I get this error: E: glife_0.2.1-1ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file jaunty
<phil_ps> do I need to be using chroot?
<geser> lfaraone: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/<pkg>.postinst and insert "set -x" near the top
<phil_ps> I am developing on intrepid
<geser> lfaraone: and then call "dpkg --configure <pkg>"
<geser> phil_ps: looks like output from lintian, you can ignore it
<phil_ps> oh, you're right, it made the file
<lfaraone> geser: it stops at ++ exec /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/aiccu.postinst configure ''
<Turl> phil_ps: intrepid doesn't know about jaunty, that's why it complains
<lfaraone> Turl: does jaunty know about karmic?
<lfaraone> Turl: (shouldn't we release it with karmic support so that we don't have to backport it in later?)
<phil_ps> Turl: yeah, okay. the people on launchpad asked if I could get rid of the lintin warnings (optional) so I want to try
<lfaraone> phil_ps: what are the other warnings?
<lfaraone> phil_ps: that's one you can ignore, it won't show up on newer lintiansss
<Turl> phil_ps: if you debuild on jaunty, that won't show, so you can just omit it
<phil_ps> lfaraone: W: glife source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 53
<phil_ps> lfaraone: W: glife source: ancient-standards-version 3.6.1 (current is 3.8.0)
<phil_ps> lfaraone: that's it
<lfaraone> phil_ps: that's easy, bump the version to 3.8.0
<Turl> phil_ps: the first one is because it uses -$(MAKE)
<lfaraone> phil_ps: *standards version
<lfaraone> phil_ps: simply edit the control file
 * lfaraone will brb.
<phil_ps> lfaraone: okay, got the standards updated
<Turl> run lintian -i *.changes to get the full scoop
<Turl> it says how to fix some, including the ignore-make...
<geser> *please* check the policy changes when updating the standards version instead of simply bumping it
<Turl> geser: won't lintian tell you after the bump?
<phil_ps> geser: where can I check that
<geser> /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist.txt.gz
<phil_ps> Turl: okay, ran lintian -i *.changes but it says to edit the Makefile....I generate the Makefile using configure...don't know how to program in the shell very well yet
<Turl> phil_ps: you have to edit debian/rules, not the makefile
<Turl> phil_ps: pastebin the full lintian please, and your debian/rules
<phil_ps> Turl: what pastebin do I paste it to?  (I am _really_ new)
<phil_ps> Turl: I searched pastebin in google and didn't find the site I saw on IRC before
<geser> e.g paste.ubuntu.com
<jpds> phil_ps: paste.ubuntu.com
<Turl> phil_ps: pastebin.com is ok for me
<phil_ps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127845/
<jpds> 1~
<jpds> Erm, whoops. Sorry.
<Turl> phil_ps:
<Turl> replace line 99 in the pastebin with [ ! -f Makefile ] || $(MAKE) distclean
<phil_ps> Turl: okay, got it.  thank you so much!
<Turl> np phil_ps :)
<phil_ps> so will lintian tell me if I don't adhere to the policy changes?
<phil_ps> I re-ran after bumping the version and it didn't complain
<azeem> phil_ps: only if a test has been written for that change
<azeem> in practise, lintian cannot cover everything
<phil_ps> yeah, one of the things is licenses
<phil_ps> it would take alot of work to check that
<phil_ps> (if someone had a typo or something...)
<Toobaz> is there an Ubuntu official policy about packages which only have a menu item in the Debian menu (and hence end up in "Others" section)? I've asked a maintainer to add a .desktop under "Education;Science;Math;", but (also because of the bug that Science is no main cathegory) he prefers "Applications/Science/Data Analysis", and I can understand him. Is there any possibility to avoid a (quite permanent) patch at the MO
<Toobaz> (reference: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=518596 )
<ubottu> Debian bug 518596 in r-cran-rcmdr "R Commander missing in applications menu" [Unknown,Open]
<hyperair> Toobaz: well you could put the .desktop file in debian/, and then use .install to get it into place
<hyperair> Toobaz: i don't think there's a policy regarding this though
<Toobaz> hyperair: maybe I misunderstood you, but the problem is not the path of the .desktop file, but its content
<hyperair> Toobaz: the desktop file doesn't exist right?
<Toobaz> well, we're creating it
<Toobaz> no, it doesn't
<hyperair> right. you create it, and put it inside the debian/ dir
<hyperair> you know what debian/ is right?
<Toobaz> obviously
<hyperair> yes good
<azeem> Toobaz: your initial line got cut off at "patch at the MO..."
<Toobaz> the problem is: what do I put near "Categories="?
<Toobaz> oh
<Toobaz> sorry
<hyperair> then you have a debian/package.install file which shoves this debian/whatever.desktop into /usr/share/applications
<Toobaz> patch at the MOTU level?
<azeem> so what do you want patch where?
<Toobaz> hyperair: I know how to install the .desktop file. The problem is its content
<azeem> the .desktop is shipped by upstream already?
<hyperair> Toobaz: you mean you don't know how to create it? =\
<Toobaz> -Categories="Applications/Science/Data Analysis"
<Toobaz> +Categories=Education;Science;Math;
<Toobaz> (in the .desktop file)
<hyperair> then patch it as such
<azeem> Toobaz: what are diffing?
<azeem> +you
<Toobaz> azeem: ?!?
<Toobaz> got it?
<azeem> that's a diff no?
<hyperair> Toobaz: take a look at the codelite package. i've patched the .desktop file in that oen
<Laney> hyperair: He knows how to patch it!!!
<hyperair> Laney: then i'm misunderstanding =.=
<Laney> yes you are :(
<hyperair> Laney: i can't figure out exactly what he wants
<Toobaz> hyperair: I will certainly file a patch if it is the case. But I'd like to avoid it
<Toobaz> Laney: do you know "Debian menu"?
<Toobaz> we don't have it
<Laney> Toobaz: Yes
<Laney> does the package provide a desktop file too?
<hyperair> Toobaz: bug upstream, and if upstream doesn't comply, patch it
<azeem> Toobaz: do you mean "Debian maintainer"?
<Toobaz> Laney: sorry, I meant "hyperair:"
<Toobaz> azeem: yes
<azeem> Toobaz: well, that wasn't obvious
<azeem> you wrote "Maintainer"
<hyperair> Toobaz: you're talking about stuff that goes in /usr/share/menu?
<Toobaz> azeem: sorry
<Toobaz> hyperair: wow, maybe you're clarifying me a lot
<azeem> so it wasn't clear where the .desktop file you want to patch came from
<hyperair> Toobaz: stuff that goes in /usr/share/menu is the debian menu stuff. stuff that goes in /usr/share/applications are .desktop files, which appear in the GNOME/KDE menus
<Toobaz> is /usr/share/menu specific for the Debian menu?!
<hyperair> Toobaz: that's right.
<Toobaz> hyperair: wow, great
<Toobaz> thanks
<hyperair> they have a different format too
<Laney> so what you want is for the maintainer to add a desktop file with your categories
<Toobaz> Laney: exactly, thanks. I noticed the different formats, but not the different folders. Perfect.
<Laney> nice
<hyperair> Laney: where is the debian menu still used anyway?
<hyperair> Laney: is it even used in debian anymore?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> random old desktop environments I guess
<hyperair> .l.
<hyperair> lol*
<hyperair> ..how did i type that?
 * hyperair gapes
<hanska> Laney: also xfce in a separate menu
<hanska> Laney: there has been a thread on -devel, recently, about dropping / changing it
<Laney> yeah, saw that
<Laney> gods
<Laney> I've been trying to get to the shop for hours now
 * Laney is really gone now
<hanska> Laney: still dot? :P
<Laney> still grinding away
<Laney> brb
<Laney> Elbrus: are you fixed now?
<RainCT> Is there some command to get "~/.config" (for a shell script)?
<RainCT> The spec talks about an $XDG_CONFIG_HOME environment variable but it doesn't seem to be defined here
<RainCT> ah, nevermind, if it's empty you're supposed to use $HOME/.config
<Elbrus> Laney: ?
<Laney> you were disconnecting over and over
<Elbrus> Probably a problem with the internet connection. Not doing it manually.
<Laney> yeah, I guessed that much
<Rhonda> Did I something wrong with  LP #336396 and LP #336406 or is fixing security bugs not really an issue for packages in universe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336396 in wesnoth "proposed diff for hardy-security" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336406 in wesnoth "proposed diff for gutsy-security" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336406
<Laney> Rhonda: MOTUs in general won't see ubuntu-security subscribed bugs
<Laney> try #ubuntu-hardened
<Laney> there is MOTU-swat but I don't know how it works really
<Rhonda> Laney: Well, I would guess the security team to hand over the issues to the people in motu taking care of such tasks...
<Laney> Rhonda: I think that ubuntu-security people still do the uploads
<Laney> your best bet is to ask in there
<Rhonda> ... or LP assigning security reported bugs not to the Ubuntu Security Team but some other team when they are with packages in universe.
<Rhonda> For now it looks quite strange and that I have to dig around where to look is even more strange. :/
<Rhonda> Being sent from channel to channel isn't quite helpful. :(
<Laney> "Due to lack of manpower, flaws in stable releases and Ubuntu-modified packages are not fixed by ubuntu-security, but the team will provide assistance in releasing updates which are prepared by other developers. "
<Rhonda> The update is prepared, the patch is in there.
<Laney> right, I'm just saying that we are not the people to do the upload for you :(
<Laney> I appreaciate that this is unhelpful though
<Rhonda> Well, if it's the security team doing the upload, they are subscribed to the bugs, so a ping from it should be sufficient, right?
<Laney> I would imagine so
<Laney> I pinged them to the backlog
<gregor> http://www.gnashdev.org/?q=node/67 when is this version included into ubuntu?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-03-08
<ripps> Is it possible to have multiple bind-mounts in pbuilder?
<james_w> ripps: I believe so
<ripps> james_w: whenever I try to add a second path using : or | it glitches out on me.
<james_w>        --bindmounts bind-mount-points
<james_w>               Bind-mount the specified directories to inside the chroot.  bind-mount-points is a space-delimited list of directories to bind-mount.
<ripps> james_w: I'm trying put this all in my .pbuilderrc using the BINDMOUNTS variable. I need it for ccache and for parsing my result directory for packages.
<james_w> have you tried:
<james_w> BINDMOUNTS="foo bar"
<ripps> ... I think that might be the only thing I haven't tried.
<ripps> Man... now I feel real stupid.
<ripps> Hmmm... the script sees the package in /var/cache/pbuilder/result, but it won't allow it to be pulled in by depends...
<james_w> pbuilder doesn't make the results available to subsequent builds
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128031/ is what I use to make it do that, with an appropriate bind mount
<ripps> james_w: I know, that's why I setup a script to dpkg-scanpackages the results directory.
<ripps> James_w: cool your script worked
<james_w> ripps: glad to hear it
<ripps> but i keep getting this when I try to compile gmpc from git: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128035/
<jdong> anyone know what larry wall called the "{}"?
<jdong> I had a name for it I won't say in here, but I was told Larry's was even more amusing.
<jdong> google's no good at searching symbols.
<ScottK> james_w: I saw your post on the new source package formats on debian-devel.  Do you know if Launchpad is ready for the new formats?
<wgrant> It's not.
<wgrant> But two people have asked about it in the past 24 hours.
<wgrant> And there is a bug, with Low priority.
<wgrant> And untargetted.
<ScottK> Lovely.
 * ScottK guesses the priority will change after the first Karmic autosync run.
<wgrant> Or after a distroteam person pokes them.
<wgrant> Or after seeing james_w's comment in the bug.
<wgrant> I'm hoping the last.
<ScottK> What bug?
<wgrant> Bug #293106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293106 in soyuz "does not support debian v3 source formats" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293106
<ScottK> Thanks.
<wgrant> The patches to dak weren't too extensive, so it shouldn't take too long to implement it in Soyuz.
<harrisony> whats the process of gettign a package replaced in ubuntu. tspc is no longer maintained and gw6c is the new package, ive filed a bug report. is there anything special I need to do to it
<harrisony> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tspc/+bug/339405
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339405 in tspc "replace tspc with gw6c" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> harrisony: Is the new package in Debian?
<harrisony> ScottK: no
<ScottK> To get it done will take someone to make the new package.
<ScottK> Also it'd take a freeze exception to get it in late in the development cycle where we are now.
<ScottK> If the old one is not working, then that ought to be doable if someone makes the package.
<harrisony> I see
<harrisony> ScottK: if I was to make the package would I push it to REVU?
<ScottK> Yes
<harrisony> cool
<J-_> I'd like to put a request in. Could someone please, update the Wings3d version in the repos to 0.99.04a, or 0.99.53?
<james_w> ScottK: that's why I went to make sure the soyuz people were aware of the developments
<drewmeigs1> hi, everyone. would anyone be willing to help me get started with the motu? i have limited experience, but am willing to learn and am a fast learner.
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<iulian> Hmm, nice playbook.
<jdong> WELL.
<jdong> I think I found a bug in the timer applet.
<jdong> I don't think an hour quite elapsed there... :)
<siretart> LucidFox: superm1: are you still interested in joining ~motumedia?
<LucidFox> sure
<surfaz> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-options-editor-gtk/+bug/339220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339220 in xorg-options-editor-gtk "xorg-options-editor-gtk isn't installable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<surfaz> any news?
<tseliot> surfaz: yes, it works well, thanks for the patch. I'll ask someone to upload it (as I'm not a motu yet)
<surfaz> tseliot, I made also a Spanish translation
<surfaz> bobbo, want know if you accept this translation
<tseliot> surfaz: yes, and I was planning to add that too for the new upload
<surfaz> ok, thanks!
<tseliot> thank you ;)
<G__81> I am interested in contributing to ubuntu. I have been using Linux for a pretty long time . I am interested in bug fixing and other activities but ve not done packaging
<G__81> so can someone help me get started
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<directhex> start off looking at how to get bug fixes into packages, imho
<G__81> i probably would like to get started with Packaging a little later on
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<surfaz> G__81, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<hyperair> join a loco team =p
<G__81> i ve been contributing to fedora though fedora is really good with great respects and values i thought i could start contributing to Ubuntu from now on
<hyperair> why the change of heart?
<G__81> hyperair, yeah good question
<surfaz> KDE4? (Linus)
<G__81> no i use gnome :)
<G__81> i tried KDE4 but went to gnome :)
<G__81> hyperair, what i like about Ubuntu is that when people contribute in Ubuntu, its recognized
<hyperair> i started with gnome, tried kde3, went back to gnome, tried fluxbox, and e17, then went back to gnome. then i tried kde4, and then went back to gnome.
<hyperair> looks like gnome's the best for me =D
<hyperair> G__81: it is?
<G__81> hyperair, and its a really good thing and apart from it as a distro what i like i feel Ubuntu is quite stable that is fedora is a bleeding edge distro yesterday updated a package and i dont know what happened
<hyperair> G__81: i mean it isn't with fedora?
<G__81> i got screwed up
<G__81> hyperair, you mean recognition ?
<hyperair> G__81: yes
<G__81> hyperair, its there if you take i ve my blog in Fedora and ve account too in Fedora Server but its not been advertised as what Ubuntu does thats from a process angle i am talking about.
<G__81> hyperair, as a distro Fedora is good as well as bad if you are not lucky a particular day probably couple of days back i just updated one package and gone
<G__81> with great difficulty i backed up the data and then had to reinstall it
<G__81> X Server was flickering continuously no errors in X logs
<G__81> so i was surprised and didnt know what to do
<G__81> i work on the kernel and as well contribute to Quagga a lot so i thought moving to Ubuntu would hinder my development
<G__81> thats the question i ve
<G__81> currently
<hyperair> well we try not to have those happen here, but if you use ubuntu+1 it's bound to happen
<G__81> if its off topic please execuse me
<G__81> yeah thats acceptable :)
<hyperair> =)
<G__81> Ubuntu + 1 is acceptable :)
<hyperair> it's probably not my place to say this, but welcome to ubuntu =p
<G__81> thanks hyperair :)
<G__81> hyperair, will it hinder the development as such ?
<G__81> i contribute to quagga and i use UML and qemu in fedora to do it
<hyperair> G__81: nah. shouldn't
<hyperair> G__81: i use ubuntu as a platform to develop on. i think stability goes a long way in boosting productivity.
<hyperair> i have no idea what UML is, but qemu definitely works over here
<G__81> so i am concerned about those things in Ubuntu, I use a Fedora 8 file system but in Ubuntu i heard that when you create a Ubuntu File system using debootstrap the file system gets created but when i boot it with UML, my friend got 6 virtual consoles automatically being opened and all of them were login windows and finally he had to suppress 5 virtual console terminals from being opened so he fiddled with some etc/blah...and finally made that but still he
<G__81> gets 6 but 5 disabled and one showing the login prompt
<G__81> :)
<hyperair> well. i have no experience with UML
<hyperair> usermode linux right?
<hyperair> never attempted it before
<pmjdebruijn> it UML relevant for normal use anymore? with openvz/vserver/lxc?
<G__81> yeah its User Mode Linux
<pmjdebruijn> it seems UML is only relevant for kernel developers these days...
<G__81> hyperair, yeah exactly i use it because i work on the kernel for office work though i am not a kernel developer listed in kernel.org :)
<G__81> hyperair, and the most important fact is after fedora got corrupted i had to reinstall fedora which again took another 1 hr and then came the worst thing i had to download the updates using yum again
<G__81> i missed aptonCD and hence i joined Packagekit and now i am in the process of writing a plugin kind of thing for Packagekit which imitates AptOnCD
 * hyperair doesn't like yum/rpm
<G__81> and i like Launch Pad i just created an account and have kept it, I did it when i first tried Ubuntu in 7.04
<G__81> and does Ubuntu have ambassadors too ? can i represent Ubuntu in my community ?
<directhex> yes. wear a jaunty hat.
<G__81> :)
<G__81> lol
<G__81> is it quite hard to become a Ubuntu Member ?
<directhex> depends. any hat shops near you?
<RainCT> lol
<G__81> directhex, no :) i would probably get Adidas there :)
<RainCT> G__81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<wattazoum> hello all
<wattazoum> I was looking at the file /etc/cron.daily/apt and I see a sleep there (like for 30 minutes). Does someone know why there is this sleep ?
<G__81> but anyway my contributions would be recognized here so i would like to be part of it and improve it more :)
<G__81> what mailing lists can i be part of
<wattazoum> I would have think, we would sleep if someone is using an apt frontend
<G__81> i am interested in bug fixing, some gnome development and testing too
<wattazoum> but if it's the case, we exit quietly
<wattazoum> otherwise we will always sleep
<ScottK> james_w: (re new source packages): Great.  I've seen the bug now.  It looks like you were ahead of me.
<G__81> hi hyperair installed Ubuntu 8.10 and its really good
<hyperair> G__81: good to hear =)
<G__81> i was able to concentrate on other things rather than customizing my system
<G__81> which is the first thing i liked
<hyperair> G__81: ah. well i generally customize my system before i begin work.
<hyperair> G__81: and if i need stuff within closer reach then i customize it even more
<G__81> hyperair, customization is fine but i hate installing courier fonts again and again when i install it newly in every system
<G__81> hyperair, and the number of updates in fedora is too huge for me to download it everytime
<hyperair> heh
<G__81> i dont say fedora is bad but when i installed ubuntu now i am able to see the difference
<G__81> hey now how do i start off with my contribution
<G__81> i ve my LP account
<G__81> i am not able to find any information on what has LP got to do with my contribution
<jdstrand> Rhonda: Laney and I were just talking about wesnoth. We ask that submitters follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures#Preparing%20an%20update, where it says that if you submit a patch or debdiff for a release, mark the task as 'In Progress'. We have scripts to point those out
<jdstrand> Rhonda: that said, it is always ok to ping a member of the security team regarding something you submitted
<hyperair> G__81: LP has the bug tracker.
<jdstrand> Rhonda: we apologize that your patch has not been reviewed, but it has been flagged and someone will look at it next week, probably tomorrow
<hyperair> G__81: generally you contribute by filing/fixing bugs
<G__81> fixing can be by sending patches too right ?
<hyperair> G__81: you mentioned you work on the kernel right? perhaps you might want to join the kernel team
<G__81> yeah i ve not done packaging. I am basically into networking subsystem. The TCP/IP and those areas :)
<hyperair> G__81: yeah, you can submit the patch in LP, and in upstream, and when upstream's done, backport the patch from upstream into the current version in ubuntu
<hyperair> and so on
<G__81> ok so its not that i ve to go only through debdiff i can do diff -ur and do the patch
<G__81> right ?
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> you can submit the patch, and wait for someone else to generate a debdiff
<hyperair> but if you could generate the debdiff with the patch in it, that would be better of course
<G__81> ok so what mailing lists i can join
<savvas> is anyone using python-zsi ? anyone cares to test a new merge for ubuntu? :P bug 237674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237674 in zsi "Please merge python-zsi (2.1~a1-2) (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237674
<G__81> when a person joins Ubuntu what mailing lists are good for subscription
<hyperair> G__81: ummm the devel list i guess
<hyperair> ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-motu?
<hyperair> and perhaps ubuntu-devel-discuss
<hyperair> and ubuntu-motu-mentors
<savvas> G__81: you have a list here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/ - usually announcements are good :)
<nhandler> And the -news list is also good
<G__81> oh ok
<G__81> is there a channel for ambassadors ?
<hyperair> ambassadors?
<G__81> yeah like in fedora we have fedora ambassadors who recruit people and who talk in conferences etc. how is it in ubuntu
<bersace> Hi
<G__81> or rather you could call it the marketing team
<bersace> Is there any chance to get gnome-scan 0.6.2 in jaunty universe ?
<G__81> and one question are ubuntu releases supported for 18 months ?
<G__81> i know there is LTS which is for 3 years in the desktop and whats with the other non-LTS releases
<JontheEchidna> 18 month for non-LTS, 3 years for desktop LTS, and I think 6 years for server LTS
<pochu> s/6/5/
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<hyperair> G__81: i think here it's the loco teams
<G__81> it used to be 6 months before right  i mean the support for non-lts
<Nafallo> G__81: no
<Nafallo> that have never ever been the case
<G__81> k
<RainCT> G__81: 6 months is the time it takes for a new version to be released
<pmjdebruijn> non-lts has always had 18 months after release
<G__81> oh its wonderful then
<RainCT> :)
<G__81> how do i become an Ubuntero i looked into the LP and when i do gpg --send-keys <Key-ID> it does not work so i tried specifiying the key server too even then it does not
<RainCT> G__81: Are you replacing  <Key-ID>  with the ID of your key? :P
<G__81> yeah of course :)
<RainCT> G__81: Hehe. Which error message do you get?
<G__81> gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)
<G__81> then i gave this
<G__81> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  Key_ID
<G__81> then i got this
<G__81> gpgkeys: HTTP post error 6: Couldn't resolve host 'keyserver.ubuntu.com'
<G__81> gpg: keyserver internal error
<G__81> gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
<RainCT> G__81: try with another keyserver
<G__81> whats it can you let me know please ?
<RainCT> G__81: hkp://pgp.mit.edu:11371, for instance
<fta> G__81, try with --keyserver 1st
<G__81> gpg --send-keys --keyserver hkp://pgp.mit.edu:11371 right?
<G__81> with the ID of course :)
<G__81> does not work same error
<G__81> gpgkeys: HTTP post error 6: Couldn't resolve host 'pgp.mit.edu'
<geser> G__81: does your DNS work?
<G__81> yes
<geser> so "host keyserver.ubuntu.com" works?
<G__81> let me check that
<G__81> no :(
<G__81> surprised
<fta> G__81, try: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys Key_ID
<geser> fta: this won't work with a non-working DNS setup
<fta> the parsing of arguments is funny in ggp
<G__81> yeah worked
<G__81> :)
<fta> good
<geser> why could it now resolve the hostname and not earlier?
<G__81> no idea :)
<G__81>  gpg --clearsign new
<G__81>  cant i give this ?
<G__81> i get error saying new no such file or directory
<G__81> when i do touch new
<G__81> i dont get errors and it just keeps waiting after i enter the PassPhrase
<G__81> should i wait for few moments its a 2054 Key
<G__81> 2048 key
<superm1> siretart, that was a long time ago i applied.  i dont think i have a good reason to be in it now
 * RainCT wonders why screensaver inhibit doesn't also disable the "dim screen on inactivity"
<superm1> RainCT, perhaps that's X itself doing that dimming
<siretart> superm1: sorry to hear that :( - can you draw back that application yourself?
<superm1> rather than gnome-screensaver
<superm1> siretart, well a better response is i dont know i have a time commitment to help out ~motu-media now :)
<superm1> i'll see if i can withdraw the application myself
<RainCT> superm1: well, but from my user POV I don't mind at all what's doing the dimming, I only know that I have to disable it because if I play a game it is dimmed and I don't want to have to enable/disable the option all the time
<RainCT> :P
<superm1> RainCT, well if this indeed what the problem is though, i'd consider that bug too
<superm1> that inhibiting should set the X screensaver and power management settings too
<superm1> play with xset a little bit and see if you can get it to stop.  if so, i think a patch should be very easy to gnome-screensaver to do that same functionality
<superm1> siretart, i cant see any (logical) way to withdraw that application myself
<siretart> ok, then I'll do it
<AndrewGee> Hi all. Should I file a bug against a package, if it needs to be rebuilt for python2.6?
<Laney> yes
<AndrewGee> Ok. Will do :)
<AndrewGee> Thanks Laney
<Laney> even better if you can cook up a patch
<AndrewGee> Laney: Would I just make a new changelog entry saying that it needs rebuilding, in the patch?
<Laney> you might have to patch the build system
<Laney> --install-layout=deb or something
<ScottK> AndrewGee: If there are any hard coded references to site-packages those will have to be changed.
<AndrewGee> Okay. I'll look into it. Thanks.
<eMerzh> I'm looking for a Motu to review my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sqliteman .. thanks :)
<J-_> Hello
<J-_> wrong channel, but hello to you to!
<RainCT> hehe, hi
<savvas> anyone familiar with awk? Is there a command line argument to make it recursive (like grep -r)?
<lfaraone> Hi, what's the chance that I can get a FFE for bug 339869? (NEW package synced from debian)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 339869 could not be found
<lfaraone> * bug 339689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339689 in rsyslog "rsyslog-gnutls not available in ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339689
<Laney> vorian: Are you sponsoring bug 334954?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334954 in banshee "Don't register as default video player" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334954
<Laney> if so, please don't :(
<Laney> vorian: Can I wontfix it please?
<wgrant> ScottK: As uploader of the last three versions of python-kde3, do you have any objections to me uploading a new upstream bugfix release to fix the FTBFS and build against Python 2.6?
<ScottK> wgrant: Not at all.  Please do.
<wgrant> Ah, I see you commented on the bug.
<wgrant> ScottK: Thanks, uploading now.
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks for looking into that one.
<wgrant> It was blocking some other stuff I wanted done.
<wgrant> I really don't like the way this was started so late in the cycle...
<Laney> is there a wiki page or something for coordination?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-08
<persia> cody-somerville: Tell the CC, not me :)
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys how to make autotool update patches during build with debhelper?
<RoAkSoAx> i meant, how to make autotool files get update during build with dh7?
<persia> How much of an update do you want?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, let me explain, lighttpd used to be package with cdbs and in UBuntu the lighttpd-dev package was itnroduced and they were using DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_* variables to ensure autotool files get updated with the ubuntu patches. however, now lgihttpd has been changed to dh7. How would I do the same to ensure that autotool update its file with the patches?
<persia> Do you understand what DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_* did?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, just ensure automake's version to use?
<persia> heh.  No.
<persia> So, which of DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_* were actually used?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/390707/
<persia> Generally the definitions of those can be derived from /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools-files.mk
<persia> (although autotools.mk and autotools-vars.mk have some)
<persia> Once you know what you actually wanted to do, you'd probably want to add an override_dh_auto_configure: rule.
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<persia> Looks to me like it's intending to go all the way from libtoolize onwards.
<persia> Note that you can call dh_auto_configure in your override_dh_auto_configure: rule to take care of the rest once you're finished with the autotools stuff.
<RoAkSoAx> awesome. Thanks a lot
<RoAkSoAx> persia, where can I find good documentation to learn everything about this?
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to create a package for my ppa. everything seems to compile fine. howerver, the resulting deb files does not contain any binaries, although i see that those are compiled
<persia> RoAkSoAx: For CDBS, search for "CDBS Documentation", but mostly read the source.  For dh(1), man dh and look at the sequences in the dh source.
<persia> For autotools, get the goat book
<RAOF> persia, RoAkSoAx: Also, running dh --no-act $TARGET in a packaging directory will list the sequence, including any overrides you've specified.
<persia> rdz: One of four things is true 1) your debian/rules install rule is wonky, 2) You didn't set some variable you need to feed the upstream build system to define the install target, 3) the upstream build system is wonky, or 4) you need to add more hints to dh_install
<persia> RAOF: Nifty.  Thanks for the hint.
<RoAkSoAx> persia, awesome thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> RAOF, and good tip :)
<persia> s/One of/At least one of the following/
<rdz> persia, thanks for the hints...... but how can i find out, which one applies?
<rdz> do the version and major varibals in the #shared library versions-section do have influence on this?
<persia> rdz: They can, but it's potentially more complicated than that.
<rdz> persia, here it the respective section from pbuilder output: http://pastebin.ca/1827974
<rdz> i don't understand what is happening here, but it looks to me as in certain cases, files are removed
<rdz> persia, netsplit: could you read my last message (i don't understand... )
<persia> rdz: Are you trying to make multiple binary packages from a single source package?
<rdz> persia, no.. i am trying to make a lib package
<rdz> persia, i admit it's my first trial of creaeting a ppa package.. so i might made some mistakes
<rdz> persia, actrually the only important file doesn't get included..
<rdz> which is: /usr/lib/libsomelibraries.so
<persia> That's not supposed to be an important file.  That should be a symlink.
<rdz> which is: /usr/lib/libsomelibraries.so.1.0.0
<rdz> would be the file, ,you're right
<persia> But I'll strongly recommend you go work with other sorts of packages first.  libraries are hard for several reasons, and learning packaging and library packaging, and library management all at the same time is likely an exercise in frustration.
<rdz> what makes library managment specially hard?
<rdz> persia, the only thing, that seems not working right now, is that the file is not included.. is that a impossible to solve problem? it seems so silly to me
<persia> rdz: It's an easy to solve problem.  The issue is entirely in your dh_install hint file contents.  I'm just certain that it's a lot to get right, and you'll end up finding a bunch of little issues.
<rdz> persia, which i am willing to solve
<persia> rdz: Also, have you read the prior IRC sessions about packaging libraries?
<rdz> persia, this library comes with only one binary..
<rdz> persia, no, but i will
<rdz> persia, thanks for mentioning those
<persia> rdz: A library should *never* come with just one binary.  At a minimum you want libfoo1.0.0 and libfoo-dev
<rdz> persia, both packages are built.. i mean that libfoo package only contains 1 single binary
<persia> Oh, right.  That's normal.  paste your libfoo.install file?
<rdz> persia, hm.. now you're asking me that, i realize what might be wrong
<rdz> the package is called 'libgavl1', however the files in debian are called simply gavl
<rdz> gavl.*
<rdz> like gavl1.install.. should they be called libgavl1.install etc?
<persia> Something like that.  Should be a binary package name.
<persia> (double-check against debian/control)
<rdz> persia, thanks..
<rdz> the package is called libgavl1, libgavl1-dev and libgavl1-doc
<rdz> however, the 'source' is gavl
<rdz> i mean the source field in debian/control
<persia> rdz: That sounds right.
<rdz> persia, but that means, that all files in debian need to be called libgavl1.install and the like?
<persia> rdz: Well, ${binary-package-name}.${function}, but yeah.
<rdz> persia, thanks.. for being so precise
<rdz> persia, something is still worng.. how can i find out the ${binary-package-name}?
<persia> It's listed in debian/control
<rdz> persia, hm.. then there is something wrong with my debian/control file
<rdz> i cannot find a variable like that
<persia> rdz: It's not a variable.  It's the Package: name
<rdz> ah.. ok.. then the files are named correctly
<RoAkSoAx> persia, do you think it would be a good idea to add a lighttpd.pc.in and modify configure and Makefile without using a patching system since debian has dropped the use of it.
<persia> RoAkSoAx: I need more context to have an opinion.
<RoAkSoAx> persia, here's the changes made to enable the build of -dev package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/390741/
<persia> RoAkSoAx: You'll also need lighttpd-dev.install
<persia> RoAkSoAx: But are you saying there's no longer a patch system used in Debian, but there once was?
<rdz> how is the libfoo.symbols files generated?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, yeah there was one, I was thinking on enabling quilt and place what I've pasted in the patch, but I did that, added the --with quilt, but this way it's not building
<persia> rdz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stefanlsd/dpkg-gensymbols is a good guide to what you seek to do that also happens to answer the question you asked.
<RoAkSoAx> i applied the patch directly to the source and it builds and I can't figure out what might be wrong with it
<rdz> persia, many trhanks
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Race condition:  Check the build log.  If you want separated patches, but need them early, consider source format 3.0(quilt).
<RoAkSoAx> persia, will look into it then. thanks :)
<jayvee> persia: you got me to update tahoe-lafs to 1.6.1 for zooko. I still haven't heard back from him, but I just put the .diff.gz on the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/529350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529350 in tahoe-lafs "please upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Lucid to v1.6.1 of Tahoe-LAFS" [Undecided,In progress]
<persia> jayvee: OK.  The next step is to request upload.  Just subscribe the sponsors if you feel that this is uploadable.  As both zooko and you have noted, it shouldn't need a freeze exception.
<jayvee> persia: who are the sponsors? is that the package maintainer?
<persia> !sponsor
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<jayvee> oh right
<jayvee> I'd seen that before, but it didn't twig.
<persia> jayvee: No worries.  Takes a while to get familiar with the processes, etc.
<jayvee> I was trying to think of the team to subscribe, but I couldn't for the life of me remember it.
<persia> Thanks a lot for helping out.
<jayvee> On my other libvirt bug, mathiaz removed the ubuntu-main-sponsors subscription. He didn't give any clues as to why he might have done that. Do you have any idea?
<jayvee> Is that normal after it gets looked at?
<persia> Yes, but it's typically followed by an upload shortly.  What was that bug number again?
<rdz> persia, i checked the four points you mentioned and the .so file is still not included.
<jayvee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/528934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528934 in libvirt "IPv6 shouldn’t be disabled by default in libvirt" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<persia> rdz: Considering that you can force-include it with debian/${binary-package}.install, I'm certain there's an issue with that file.  You aren't using a leading / in the target, are you?
<rdz> persia, that is the content of libgavl1.install: usr/lib/libgavl.so.1*
<rdz> persia, can it be, that might something goes wrong even before that?
<persia> jayvee: mathiaz would have removed the subscription when asking for the upstream link, etc.  Once you've addressed the concerns in his comment (which you did), just resubscribe the team.  This is done to try to reduce the queue to only those things needing active sponsoring.
<jayvee> Oh, I get it.
<jayvee> Just re-added it.
<persia> rdz: Maybe that file doesn't exist?  Maybe something went wrong earlier.  Try setting DH_VERBOSE=1 and reading the build log carefully.
<rdz> persia, is it possible to log to a file instead a of to stdout?
<persia> rdz: How are you building your package?
<persia> Any of debuild, pbuilder, sbuild, cowbuilder, etc. will put the log in a file.
<rdz> persia, debuild -S, then 'pbuilder build libgavl-xxxxxxxx.dsc'
<persia> rdz: So pbuilder creates a log file somewhere (I don't know where), and you can inspect that.
<persia> jayvee: Also, nominations for the current release don't usually mean anything.  If someone rejects it, don't think that means it won't hit lucid.  Nominations are more interesting for old releases.
<jayvee> Good to know, thanks.
<persia> Also, I'll encourage you to hang out in #ubuntu-server : that's a better place to get advice on working with server packages, contact server developers, etc.
<jayvee> yeah, I was there the other day — had a good chat
<persia> (not that we won't help you here: most of us are too lazy to check if some package falls into our purview, and will just answer questions)
<jayvee> and I really appreciate the answers. :)
<rdz> persia, the log doesn't reveal any specific.. am i supposed to put 'export DH_VEBOSE=1' into debian/rules ?
<persia> rdz: Yes.
<rdz> persia, probably i need to omit the 'export' part
<persia> No.  You want the export part.
<rdz> vim syntax highlighting seems to indicate that at least
<persia> The vim needs to read the make manual :)
<rdz> persia, there is no error nor something else suspicious
<rdz> persia, hehe
<persia> You aren't looking for an error.  You're looking to understand precisely what is happening so that you can see why what you expect isn't happening.
<rdz> it compiles find, but then i am not able to trace what happens to the binary
<rdz> persia, it's hidden in some obscure libtool commands
<rdz> i am running out of ideas...
<rdz> :-/
<persia> rdz: That's part of why I said this was complicated to do all at once :)
<persia> rdz: Try a local build (not using pbuilder) and inspect the leftovers after it's done.
<rdz> persia, you mean: make && make install ?
<persia> If you use debuild -b after debuild -S, you can usually safely remove the entire working directory and reunpack the source package with dpkg-source to get back where you were (ideally, the clean rule does this, but just in case your package is buggy)
<RoAkSoAx> persia, if i put in build-stamp dh_quilt_patch, should I have to put also a dh_quilt_unpatch ?
<persia> rdz: No, you want to exercise the build scripts in packaging.
<rdz> persia, aha
<persia> RoAkSoAx: No idea.  I never do it that way.
<persia> RoAkSoAx: What are you trying to accomplish?
<rdz> persia, where do i get some variables from ? $(CFLAGS)?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, well I actually discovered how to make quilt to patch the source by adding dh_quilt_patch in build-stamp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/390768/ However, I do not know if I should create a clean target to put dh_quilt_unpatch or override the clean rule, or where
<persia> rdz: Just run debuild -b in the package directory.  Anything that doesn't work wouldn't work in pbuilder anyway.
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Just use --with quilt (man dh) for that.
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Also, you may as well drop your binary and binary-arch rules: they don't do anything interesting.
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Also, your life will be a lot easier if you replace the entire build/build-stamp section with an override_dh_auto_configure rule.
<rdz> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: doxygen
<rdz> however, it is mentioned in debian/control:build-depends
<persia> RoAkSoAx: You probably want to do your chmods in an override_dh_fixperms rule (see man dh)
<persia> RoAkSoAx: And finally, you ought be doing the install with dh_install rather than sticking it in install-stamp.  Allof these will make your rules file easier to read.
<persia> rdz: debuild doesn't automatically install your build-dependencies.  Just install them.
<RoAkSoAx> persia, I tried using '--with quilt', however, it wasn't actually patching the source so that's why It wouldn't get the changes for the -dev package, that's why I needed to figure out another way to make it patch the source before the configure and I did it that way and now the package builds
<rdz> persia, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> persia, binary,binary-arch, build/build-stamp, install-stamp all come from debian, should I just fix that and submit a patch?
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Only if you wish, and don't change it if they do it that way.  To me, it's not an elegant way to use dh(1), but well.
<persia> The reason --with quilt wasn't working for you is because you didn't add it to all the relevant dh calls.
<persia> Well, and also, perhaps, because of timing issues, but that's separate.
<RoAkSoAx> persia, where/what are those relevant dh calls, binary-arch:install ?
<persia> RoAkSoAx: There are dh calls in build-stamp and install-stamp and binary-arch that don't have --with quilt
<persia> There's also an unexpected dh_quilt_patch
<RoAkSoAx> persia, oh so *all* have to be --with quilt
<rdz> persia, the file is there in <package-src>gavl/.libs/libgavl.so.1.0.0
<RoAkSoAx> i thought they only had to be in
<RoAkSoAx> %:
<RoAkSoAx>         dh --with quilt $@
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Well, either that, or you need to manage quilt separately (e.g. with dh_quilt_patch and dh_quilt_unpatch at appropriate times)
<persia> It only has to be there if that's the only dh call :)
<persia> It's still a makefile, and %: only gets hit if nothing else matches.
<RoAkSoAx> oh it now make sense then, so that might actually be the problem why It wasn't patching
<RoAkSoAx> thanks for the enlightenment :)
<persia> RoAkSoAx: The key is to understand the tools you use.  Once you have that, everything becomes easy :)
<RoAkSoAx> persia, indeed though I haven't played with the new source format much yet :) So It is just matter of practice and reading
<persia> RoAkSoAx: There's heaps of patches in the bugtracker, if you just want a target for experimentation.  Just grab one, test it, get it integrated in the packaging, and submit.
<rdz> persia, i think, that is the relevant part of the log: http://pastebin.ca/1828110, but i cannot see anythin suspicious.. all pathes seem correct
<persia> rdz: The first line is incorrect.  It doesn't matter if "/usr/lib" exists, because that's not the target.
<persia> So the directory is probably not being created.
<persia> Also, you have a warning: perhaps libtool hasn't actually done stuff.
<rdz> persia, ah
<persia> Did the file get placed in the right location in a test build?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, any link in specific where i can look for them?
<rdz> persia, no
<rdz> it's empty as well
<rdz> persia, by testbuild you mean the resulting deb file?
<persia> RoAkSoAx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=on
<persia> rdz: No, I mean by running debuild -b locally.
<rdz> persia, that is what i did
<persia> rdz: That lets you check what happened and what didn't, and may help you understand what is going wrong.
<rdz> and it created deb files
<persia> Right, but did it create /home/roman/sources/gavl-1.2.0pre1/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libgavl.so.1.0.0
<rdz> ah
 * persia suspects it didn't
<persia> The point of the local build is to be able to inspect the leftovers, not to look at the logs.
<rdz> indeed, the file is there
<rdz> persia, gotcha.. thanks for your patience
<rdz> persia, everything seems to be there in debian/tmp
<persia> rdz: Now, did it get copied to debian/libgavl1 (or whatever) A?
<RoAkSoAx> persia, awesome! Well I'll call it for the night. Thanks a lot for the help. Have a good one :)
<persia> rdz: Just follow along the expected path until you find the missing bit.  Then fix that.
<persia> RoAkSoAx: Have a good night.
<rdz> persia, no,it is not there
<persia> rdz: Then you have an issue with your dh_install call.
<rdz> hm.. i don't have a clue what
<rdz> yo... persia thanks so far.. you're a great help
<rdz> dh_install: libgavl-dev missing files (usr/lib/lib*.a), aborting
<persia> There you go.  That's the issue.
<persia> Don't install those anyway.
<rdz> persia, great.. dh_instal doesn't produce any errors......
<rdz> persia, many many thanks
<rdz> persia, i wonder, why i don't see the very same error in the log?
<persia> So, anyone wanting support for packaging in general, not related to MOTU work, please go to #ubuntu-packaging
<persia> Anyone willing to offer such support may want o idle there.
<ScottK> persia: So we don't have enough channels already?
<rdz> persia, am i right in assuming that the rules are executed as fakeroot?
<persia> ScottK: I got tired of the ping-pong match between here and #launchpad about where to get PPA support, so I just created a channel.
<persia> Interested people can use it.
<persia> But there's no *requirement* to use it.
<ScottK> OK. so "not related to MOTU" is about PPAs (at least in part)?
<persia> ScottK: Right.  PPAs, new packages, other random stuff.
<ScottK> Until Universe actually gets disestablished in some manner, I think that new packages are related to MOTU.
<persia> Whereas helping track down something that needs fixing in one of our packages, is more on-topic here.
<ScottK> Certainly.
<persia> Sure, for new packages trying to actually enter the distribution.  Lots of support seems to be about new packages for PPAs, and I doin't think MOTU should be the support channel for that.
<jdong>  what's the latest on how long / in what capacity is the MOTU entity supposed to stay around?
<ScottK> persia: Agreed.
<ScottK> jdong: Indefinitely.  Mostly like now.
<jdong> ok
<persia> jdong: Go read the "Future of MOTU" thread on the mailing list.
<ScottK> There are quite a number of fine points around that 'mostly', but I think it's generally correct.
<jdong> I was loosely following it
<persia> My initial post covered the history, status, and expected plans fairly well (but real implementation depends on support from all MOTU)
<ScottK> Thanks for taking care of that persia.
<jdong> indeed, thank you persia
<jdong> reading your initial post again more carefully
<persia> ScottK: The issue is that I know I can't staff it myself, so whether this actually works depends on their being enough folk willing to make it happen.  I just fiddled the IRC server.
<psusi> o/ jdong
<jdong> hey psusi
<jdong> long time no see!
<psusi> yea, been a while ;)
<psusi> say, you know much about udev?  I'm trying to track down what appears to be an infinite udev loop in 10.04 related to udev
<psusi> related to dmraid rather
<rdz> where can i read about the debian/rules file?
<crimsun> rdz: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<rdz> crimsun, thanks
<rdz> persia, just for your information.. my issue is finally solved. many many thanks for all your help and your patience
<rdz> persia, i could really learn a lot today, with your help
<persia> rdz: Glad to hear it :)
<rdz> am i right in thinking, that dh_makeshlibs is used to create automatically the postinst and postrm scripts, so that ldconfig is executed after installation/removal?
<RAOF> It's primary purpose is to make the shlibs files, but it also adds the ldconfig calls, yes.
<rdz> RAOF, when i simply do 'fakeroot dh_makeshlibs' i don't get any postrm / postinst scripts
<RAOF> Hm.  I'm not sure off the top of my head if you'd expect that.
<RAOF> You're running dh_makeshlibs in the root of your packaging directory, and you actually have some shared libraries there?
<rdz> RAOF, yup
<rdz> i see the file debian/libgavl1.postinst.debhelper file growing, but actually cannot find the actual script
<RAOF> What about after running dh_installdeb?
<rdz> RAOF, many thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> YokoZar: did you ever file that bug for pidgin-mbpurple?
<wrapster> i have a control file like this.. http://pastie.org/859191 and i wanted to add 'Conflicts' to the pkg 'sprosslnk' I added/built the entire pkg.. but when i try to install that pkg i see that I can find this entry missing..When i open up the control file (the one i've pasted) after buildpkg, I can see that the entry im made is missing.. why so.. and how do i add it ?
<persia> wrapster: I'll suggest you ask in #ubuntu-packaging (as we don't have that package, and it's past feature-freeze, so we're not concentrating on new packages)
<wrapster> persia: they dont seem to be responding.. and hardly anyone on that channel
<persia> wrapster: Just wait a bit.  I'm certain someone will help ;)
<lifeless> wrapster: generally you don't want a conflicts
<lifeless> wrapster: breaks is usually better
<wrapster> lifeless: ok.
<lifeless> wrapster: see policy for their specific meanings.
<wrapster> ok
<persia> In python, if I have a sequence "A and B or C and D or E and F" will that behave the same as "A && B || C && D || E && F" in shell?
 * persia suspects so based on playing with the python interactive environment, but would like confirmation
<lifeless> persia: yes
<persia> lifeless: Thanks.
<lifeless> or rather, 'near enough'
<lifeless> as python has evaluations for true/false that shell doesn't.
<persia> The important part was just that if the current state is false and the next word is "and" drop it, if the current state is true and the next word is "or" drop it, and otherwise continue.
<lifeless> it also returns the last thing looked up
<lifeless> false or 0 -> 0
<superm1> persia, why don't you just add some extra parentheses to clarify your intent though?  surely someone who is reading over that code will have difficulty making sense of it and trying to figure out the order of operations otherwise
<persia> superm1: Um...  I was saving them for the lisp hackers fund?
 * persia adds parentheses
<hyperair> iulian: it seems that the last person who touched gdeskcal in ubuntu was you. why was XB-Python-Version switched away from ${python:Versions} to >= 2.4?
<slytherin> does anyone know if FFe are still being approved for packages in universe/multiverse?
<persia> slytherin: On a case by case basis, FFes may be approved until release day.  Note that we are also currently in UI Freeze.  More freezes come into effect over time, and there will be more limitations.
<slytherin> persia: Fine. The package I am working does not seem to break UI freeze. So I suppose it will get approved.
<persia> Depends on the features, etc.
<slytherin> persia: The package is gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10. It is more of 'make it work with latest x264' release. But reading the changelog I feel like there are few feature additions.
<persia> slytherin: If you're not sure, ask for ubuntu-release review.
<slytherin> yes I am filing a FFe bug.
<mok0> NCommander: I wanted to send you an email today, but your address is not on your LP page
<NCommander> mok0: there's a "Send this user email" link if need be
 * NCommander probably should de-private his email addresses again
<mok0> NCommander: it doesn't hurt :-)
<NCommander> mok0: what can I do for you?
 * NCommander notes he's recovering from a harddrive crash, so I'm a bit disorganized ATM
<mok0> NCommander: it concerns getting backporters team up to speed
<mok0> NCommander: ... and I see you are a member of that team :-)
<NCommander> eek
<mok0> hehe
 * NCommander runs out the nearest airlock
<NCommander> mok0: I don't have a lot of free time to look at backports so much recently, but if you have a specific backport you want looked at ...
<mok0> NCommander: That's not my problem
<mok0> NCommander: let me send you the mail
<NCommander> mok0: sure, but I won't be reading it for awhile. Still have to re-seutp mail clients
<mok0> NCommander: I'll just use the web interface
<mok0> NCommander: OK, I'll pastebinit
<iulian> hyperair: Yay, that was a looong time ago.  I have no idea, sorry.
<rdz> i uploaded a package to my ppa to be built for hardy, but i made the source package on karmic. now i am getting this error: dh_clean: Sorry, but 6 is the highest compatibility level supported by this debhelper.. is there a way for me to make the necessary files compat level 6?
<hyperair> iulian: lol then you'll be okay with me dropping almost all the changes you made? =p
<persia> rdz: We've a new channel to answer questions like that: #ubuntu-packaging.  Come visit.
<rdz> would it be sufficient to just change the content of debian/compat to 6?
<rdz> persia, hi btw
<rdz> persia, thanks. i will
<DktrKranz> oh! multiprocessing strikes again!
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone grant FFe to LP 530204 ? especially it also fixes LP 491784, I asked on #ubuntu-release, but no one replies there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530204 in libbasicplayer-java "FFe: Sync libbasicplayer-java 3.0-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491784 in openjdk-6 "Sound does not work with openjdk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491784
<persia> AnAnt: You want to subscribe the ubuntu-release team.  If you're in a huge hurry, you can ask on #ubuntu-release.  If anyone here is able to address your request, it is purely by coincidence.
<AnAnt> ok
<persia> And just because nobody gets back to you soon there doesn't make this a better place :)
<persia> They bugs will be reviewed.  Someone will respond.  This may take a bit of time.
<AnAnt> persia: I just found out that Steve Langasek subscribed ubuntu-release already 4 days ago
<persia> Well then, it's under consideration :)
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> sorry then
<persia> No worries.  The procedures are complicated and changing.
<AnAnt> yeah, the requestsync tool subscribed motu-release instead of ubuntu-release
<AnAnt> seems that Steve realized that & fixed it
<slytherin> AnAnt: It is quite possible that Steve did that because requestsync script subscribes motu-release by default in karmic (which is wrong as per updated policy).
<AnAnt> yup
<slytherin> geser: Any chance requestsync could be fixed in karmic?
<DktrKranz> james_w: mind removing (again) python-multiprocessing from lucid (bug #418280) ? Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418280 in python-multiprocessing "Please remove python-multiprocessing from Lucid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418280
<persia> slytherin: You could fix it too :)
<slytherin> persia: I could upload it in karmic-proposed. But I usually avoid that when I am not a regular maintainer.
<POX_> DktrKranz: seriously? LOL
<persia> slytherin: we don't have maintainers in Ubuntu.  Just do it :)
<persia> slytherin: If you're not sure, ask someone else to review your change before you upload.
<DktrKranz> POX_: yeah, I asked for blacklist, so it wouldn't have reappeared, but I had no luck.
<slytherin> persia: geser already fixed it in lucid so I thought he might be interested in doing SRU. :-)
<AnAnt> slytherin: I see you're interested in gnusim8085 btw
<slytherin> AnAnt: interested in what way?
<AnAnt> slytherin: aren't you the one who've been making the last couple of packages for it in Debian ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: yes I am. Considering that I am primary maintainer upstream it seemed more natural. :-)
<slytherin> AnAnt: We (upstream) could use help in completing Arabic translation. :-D
<AnAnt> oh, I never noticed that
<AnAnt> that's nice
<slytherin> AnAnt: It is pretty recent development. I am trying to get FFe for the latest release. Meanwhile you can check - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gnusim8085
<AnAnt> slytherin: hmmm, I'm not into translation (especially that we study/work in the electronics field in English language), but, there is a guy doing arabic translation for gEDA
<slytherin> AnAnt: Never mind. I thought you were working on translations.
<AnAnt> Adnene knows arabic ?
<AnAnt> hmm, never mind
<iulian> hyperair: If that is the right thing to do, then yes, sure.
<hyperair> iulian: i'm in favour of dropping most of the changes to reduce the debian-ubuntu delta, since i can't see why they were added, other than for maintenance purposes. stuff like the standards-version bump.
<hyperair> i'd just like to reconfirm that this dropping these changes is correct before i go ahead and do it
<mok0> hyperair: sounds sensible to me
<hyperair> well then. i'll get to work =)
<mok0> hyperair: requestsync?
<micahg> YokoZar: did you ever file that bug for pidgin-mbpurple?
<persia> If anyone is handy with pbuilder and has time to create a stanza to add to http://people.ubuntu.com/~persia/pull-soyuz-chroot whilst I'm idle, I'd appreciate the help.  Corrections would be nice too :)
<cemc> anybody any comments on bug #534261 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534261 in pdns-recursor "Wishlist: new upstream version 3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534261
<Rhonda> cemc: That one is not yet packaged in Debian and the release date is pretty short of a notice. :/
<cemc> Rhonda: too bad ;) does it need to be packaged in debian though?
<Rhonda> cemc: I would try to get in contact with Christoph Haas, the DD who maintains the package in Debain, from what I remember he usually is pretty responsive.
<Rhonda> So that no duplicate efforts happen in that respect.
<cemc> got it
<cemc> thx
<Rhonda> cemc: I'm currently chatting with him. :)
<cemc> sent a mail too
<cemc> Rhonda: what's he saying? :)
<cemc> how's the weather? :)
<Rhonda> cemc: Christoph isn't on the team anymore he said. :P  But I got the jabberID of the other person and he promised to look into the update tonight.
<Rhonda> european time, I guess
<cemc> Rhonda: cool, thanks! can you ping me if (news()) ?
<Rhonda> cemc: And I'm not too sure if your PPA version is proper, does this take into account any possible Debian update?
<Rhonda> cemc: About news, PTS subscribe to source uploads, http://packages.qa.debian.org/pdns-recursor :)
<cemc> Rhonda: thanks. about the ppa versioning, I'm not sure... those packages I really did for myself for testing mainly... is it incorrect?
<Rhonda> I have no clue, I guess it would work properly though. :)
<cemc> Rhonda: I think if debian will have 3.2-1 that should be > 3.2-0whatever, right?
<Rhonda> Yes, that's my thoughts too. :)
<Rhonda> cemc: I think some non-maintainer update to the new upstream version might though use 3.2-0.1
<Rhonda> So I guess -0~whatever might be more suiting. I'm not sure if there are some suggestions hanging around on the wiki, though.
<YokoZar> micahg: not just yet
<micahg> YokoZar: there was a bug filed about the conflict
<YokoZar> probably a result of my mailing list thread
<micahg> no, an install bug
<micahg> bug 530660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530660 in pidgin-microblog "package pidgin-microblog (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/purple-2/liboldtwitter.so', which is also in package pidgin-mbpurple 0:0.2.4-0ubuntu1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530660
<YokoZar> ahh, well there you are
<micahg> YokoZar: do you want to take it and prepare teh debdiff?
<duanedesign> reviewing some patches. looking for some help adding some man pages to a package
<randomaction> duanedesign: what's the problem?
<duanedesign> randomaction: do i just place them in a directory called for instance: debian/db4.2-doc.manpages
<duanedesign> then make a patch?
<randomaction> You can call dh_installman from debian/rules. It will install manpages listed in debian/PACKAGENAME.manpages, see "man dh_installman".
<duanedesign> the pages were already written and attached to a bug report about the missing manpages.
<duanedesign> randomaction: ahh. ok
<duanedesign> randomaction: i messed around with dh_installman and wasnt getting it right :)
<randomaction> *.manpages is a text file, not a directory
<BlackZ> once finished to modify a debian package for ubuntu to add a dependence in debian/control file, what's the next step? and, can be that a good reason for an exceptionfreeze?
<geser> BlackZ: does the new dependency enable a new feature?
<imbrandon> morning all
<geser> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> not support chan, i know i know, but i got a quick question , ok i got a ubuntu 9.10 install ( headless server , only access via ssh ) that seems to be going to sleep or hybernate every half an hour or so, i thought i disabled all PM and even removed some of the packages, what log can i look in to track this down ?
<imbrandon> the reason i know its asleep is i can go in the other room and pound on the keyboard and it "wakes"
<hyperair> imbrandon: are you sure it's really asleep, not just the screen?
<imbrandon> there is no screen, nfs mounts lock and ssh access is dropped
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i se
<imbrandon> so i assume is asleep or hybernated, but i have no monitor on it
<hyperair> weird.
<hyperair> ssh in, check dmesg?
<imbrandon> yea lookin at dmsg now, and syslog, nothing looks crazy though
<hyperair> does dmesg say anything about PM
<imbrandon> nah, some rpc stuff and other misc stuff
<hyperair> and do you have X/some DE running?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> gnome is installed, but gdm is off on boot
<hyperair> if dmesg doesn't say anything about PM, then it definitely isn't suspending/hibernating at work
<imbrandon> this box has been running for years, just upgraded it to 9.10 though and thats when this stuff happened
<hyperair> some hardware-level crappiness perhaps?
<hyperair> heh weird
<hyperair> lemme see your dmesg anyway?
<imbrandon> kk, lemme pastebin it
<hyperair> imbrandon: hurry up before i pass out. i'm dead tired and need sleep.
<imbrandon> heh pastin now, its a 200 line paste
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.pastebin.com/xa9PeTJM
<hyperair> you should go get pastebinit
<hyperair> it's as simple as dmesg | pastebinit
<imbrandon> yea i have it on my desktops, but i try to keep this box minimal
<imbrandon> lol
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> that's a very short dmesg
<hyperair> has this box gone through suspend already?
<imbrandon> yea, look about the time it says "link down"
<imbrandon> thats when it was off
<hyperair> what do you mean when it was off?
<imbrandon> unreachable
<imbrandon> ssh nfs etc
<imbrandon> pound keyboard and it "wakes"
<hyperair> imbrandon: i want dmesg *after* it wakes up.
<hyperair> and mind, i can't find anything about eth1 link down apart from when eth1 is first discovered
<imbrandon> yes thats a dmesg from both before and after
<hyperair> which is 20 seconds into the kernel starting.
<imbrandon> its awake now at the end of that
<hyperair> what before and after?!
<hyperair> you didn't do any strange stitching right?
<imbrandon> hyperair, exactly, it dosent show anything in dmsg, thus my confusion
<hyperair> if it dioesn't show anything your hardware is weird and doing things it shouldn't be
<hyperair> because the kernel isn't suspending
<hyperair> go downgrade and see if it happens
<imbrandon> k
<hyperair> like stick a live medium in
<hyperair> liveusb/livecd
<hyperair> an older one
<imbrandon> yea a liveusb wont sleep, did try that
<hyperair> huh
<hyperair> weird stuff, that is
<hyperair> just to check, do you have a /var/log/pm-suspend.log?
<imbrandon> definatly, in my 4 years of ubuntu never had this issue
<imbrandon> lookin
<imbrandon> nope
<hyperair> see, linux isn't doing the suspend.
<hyperair> what machine is this?
<imbrandon> x86
<imbrandon> 32bit
<hyperair> did you tweak something in the bios? perhaps a hardware-level suspend-to-whatever that doesn't tell the kernel it's doing it
<hyperair> i mean vendor/model
<hyperair> not architecture.
<imbrandon> ahh via c7
<hyperair> via? meh notorious rand.
<hyperair> brand
<imbrandon> no bios pm
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> go poke some people in #ubuntu-kernel
<hyperair> maybe they'll know something
<imbrandon> no worries, i'll dig a little more, thanks for tryin
<hyperair> i honestly haven't seen a machine that can suspend-to-ram and come back without the kernel noticing.
<hyperair> save for virtual machines
<hyperair> those can do weird things.
<imbrandon> yea its def strange, i'm wondering if the nic is just going to sleep and walkin on kbrd
<imbrandon> but that would be strange too
<hyperair> check the cpu fan
<hyperair> hard disk
<hyperair> umm
<hyperair> leds?
<imbrandon> what about leds ?
<hyperair> don't they blink in some way when suspended?
<imbrandon> and its fanless :)
<hyperair> i know my desktop's power led blinked when suspended
<hyperair> as does my notebook's
<hyperair> bah. fanless.
<imbrandon> ahh no power is solid the whole time
<imbrandon> hrm
<hyperair> i don't think it's actually going through any PM
<hyperair> stick a monitor to it
<hyperair> headless debugging is a pita.
<imbrandon> heh easier said then done, sa i said its been runnin years, its in the attic ceiling
<imbrandon> lol
 * hyperair groans.
<imbrandon> :)
<hyperair> can't you bring it down?
<hyperair> it shouldn't be that huge a box, right?
<imbrandon> yea i think that will be a weekend task
<imbrandon> no very small
<hyperair> yeah, see
<imbrandon> like 10cm by 14cm
<hyperair> just bring it down, stick it to a monitor
<hyperair> i figured as much, when you said via c7 and fanless
<imbrandon> but its very tucked away
<hyperair> ouch
<imbrandon> btw even fanless it runs like at 20c 99% of the time
<imbrandon> love it so far, till now
<imbrandon> lol
<hyperair> imbrandon: a simple test: run a bash loop in a screen session calling date at 1-second intervals. if there is a lapse where it has "suspended" then you know it has really suspended.
<imbrandon> hahahahahah yea did that
<imbrandon> #!/bin/bash
<imbrandon> for (( c=1; c<=1000000; c++ ))
<imbrandon> do
<imbrandon>         echo "Garbage Busy Work $c times..."
<imbrandon>         sleep 1
<imbrandon> done
<hyperair> while date; do sleep 1; done
<imbrandon> LOL
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> well that works too =\
<imbrandon> yea thought of that one
<hyperair> imo mine's simpler
<hyperair> and you get to see the actual lapse in seconds
<imbrandon> its runs and counts, then "stops" about 1800 untill i pound the kbrd
<imbrandon> then it resumes
<imbrandon> like it never stoped
<hyperair> use mine instead.
<hyperair> check if there is a lapse.
<hyperair> if there is a lapse of time, your timestamps will have a gap of more than one second
<imbrandon> k
<ScottL_> can someone make sure I'm not doing anything brain dead for packaging a Plymouth theme (I've done some packaging before)?
<imbrandon> hyperair, hah i found the issue, not to fix the problem
<hyperair> ?
<imbrandon> seems the nic goes to sleep ( realtek ) with the new drivers
<hyperair> lol
<imbrandon> s/not/now
<hyperair> imbrandon: well, check if someone has bisected your issue. otherwise try compiling kernels and bisecting it =p
<imbrandon> yup
<fagan> directhex: you around?
<fagan> Are you going to make an application indicator for banshee?
 * fagan doesnt mind making a plugin for it 
<jcastro> fagan: qense has one and has submitted it upstream
<fagan> jcastro: nice I was wondering because its not in banshee for lucid
<siretart> any kubuntu user around? in what package is the gtk style for qt application?
<jcastro> yeah it's releasing this week sometime
 * fagan loves low hanging fruit 
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/518171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518171 in banshee "Support Application Indicators" [Wishlist,In progress]
<jcastro> if you want to test it and +1 it that would help
<fagan> jcastro: any more that need porting
 * fagan has some free time for some dev 
<jcastro> lots in universe I am sure
<jcastro> fagan: Deluge would be nice!
<fagan> Deluge sure ill go have a look and report back :)
<fagan> Oh and do I remove the current notification area stuff when I port it?
<fagan> Or just comment it out
 * fagan just realises he could do that in a plugin anyway dumb question
<jcastro> fagan: check the docks, it has a fallback mechanism for when indiscator session isn't running
<jcastro> er, /docs/, not where boats live
<fagan> Ah ok
<jcastro> fagan: and remember it doesn't count until it's submitted upstream!
<fagan> jcastro: could you help with that pretty please :)
<fagan> Ill have a patch tomorrow
<jcastro> fagan: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607800
<jcastro> easy example. :D
<ubottu> Gnome bug 607800 in User Interface "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<fagan> Oh so I should just go to their bug tracker and say here, makes sense
 * fagan doesnt push much bugs to projects that he doesnt know
<fagan> Patches not bugs
<fagan> crap the deluge guys dont allow the public to submit bugs it seems
<fagan> Ill just ask on their list
<jcastro> fagan: make sure you link to the page on the wiki
<jcastro> it has all the info they'll need
<fagan> Yep will do
<jcastro> persia: they made it! (mongodb)
<lfaraone> if a new upstream version is only a bugfix release, do we still need a FFE?
<sebner> lfaraone:Nope
<directhex> what dictates the ordering with which cdbs does its "debian/rules binary" stuff?
<james_w> directhex: the phase of the moon?
<directhex> james_w, sigh, yeah, that's my best lead so far :(
<james_w> directhex: but it's make that will decide that
<james_w> so, it will take in to account any dependencies between binary/* rules and things that they refer to
<james_w> and then parallelise things as well as it can within those constraints
<james_w> and then serialise the rest
<james_w> and I'm not sure if there are any rules to the serialisation
<directhex> nice theory
<directhex> binary-install/libubuntuone1.0-cil:: binary-install/libubuntuone-1.0-1
<directhex> why does the -cil package get done before the lib?
<james_w> directhex: the binary part, or the binary-install part?
<james_w> so
<james_w> it may be that it is doing all the arch-dep stuff, then coming back for arch-indep?
<directhex> james_w, i'd be happy if it was that way round
<directhex> james_w, dh_clideps MUST be called after "dh_install -plibubuntuone-1.0-1". because cdbs calls dh_install individually for every binary, rather than just once.
<soren> directhex: It'd be easier to help with a bit more context. Do you have the whole thing in bzr somewhere, for instance?
<directhex> soren, i'll push what i have so far
<soren> directhex: Cool.
<directhex> lp:~directhex/libubuntuone/mono_packaging
<directhex> your challenge, should you choose to accept it, is to make dh_clideps happen after debian/libubuntuone-1.0-1 has been filled with stuff, which is needed for libubuntuone1.0-cil_blah.deb to correctly have a dependency on libubuntuone-1.0-1_blah.deb
<soren> directhex: You realise it doesn't say "binary-install/libubuntuone1.0-cil:: binary-install/libubuntuone-1.0-1" in there anywhere?
<soren> I'm just saying..
<directhex> soren, yeah, i removed it since it didn't affect it
<directhex> was leaving it unmolested rather than leaving non-functional attempts in place
 * soren installs a million build-deps
<soren> give or take
<soren> directhex: How can I tell that it failed?
<directhex> soren, check the deps on the libubuntuone1.0-cil_blah.deb package, it should have libubuntuone-1.0-1 in there
<soren> directhex: Ok.
<directhex> soren, or check the build output for "dh_clideps: Warning: Missing shlibs entry: libubuntuone-1.0.so.1 or ubuntuone-sharp.dll for: ubuntuone-sharp.dll!"
<soren> directhex: Alrighty.
<c_korn> hello. can someone please check if this sync request is correct ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/533746 requestsync crashed but it created the bug report.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533746 in scilab "Sync scilab 5.2.1-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<soren> directhex: I'm curious why you put dh_clideps in binary-install, though.
<soren> directhex: It's very much like dh_shlibdeps, is it not? Just for mono?
<directhex> soren, where should it go? i don't really understand what cdbs does when and why
<soren> directhex: Is it equivalent to dh_shlibdeps?
<directhex> yes
<soren> directhex: dh_shlibdeps is in binary-predep/blah.
<soren> bah
<soren> binary-predeb, I mean.
 * soren <3 cdbs
<directhex> soren, does that fix it?
<soren> Haven't tried.
 * mok0_ <3 cdbs too
<directhex> weirdos ¬_¬
<soren> directhex: A good trick if you're doing something like this is to look in the existing cdbs rules files for stuff that's similar to what you're doing.
<soren> directhex: ...and put your stuff in a the same target.
<directhex> soren, there's a lack of existing examples of cdbs-based mono bindings. a small number of libs, but not bindings
<directhex> certainly not built at the same time as the dependent lib
<soren> Well, in this case, the trick was to realise that dh_clideps does the same as dh_shlibdeps, and just mimic the behaviour around that.
<directhex> soren, does that fix it?
<soren> 22:28:41 < soren> Haven't tried.
<soren> :)
<soren> directhex: What does dh_cligacpolicy do?
<soren> I doubt moving all of your existing binary-install/libubuntuone1.0-cil stuff to binary-predeb is going to be a good idea.
<soren> the clistrip thing sounds like something you'd stick in binary-strip/blah
<directhex> soren, nothing in this case, it's a noop unless there's a .cligacpolicy file
<jdong> cd Documents
<jdong> *grumble grumble* new theme active vs passive window contrast
<soren> directhex: I've got other stuff to do. I hope I've helped you a bit.
<directhex> i hope so too ;(
<directhex> ta
<directhex> doesn't help, as expected
<soren> What did you change?
<directhex> binary-predeb/libubuntuone1.0-cil::
<directhex> 	dh_clideps
<RAOF> directhex: I recently touched launchpad-integration; that does libs+bindings together.  Have you looked at it?
<directhex> RAOF, no. that one had bad cli bindings too iirc?
<RAOF> Yeah.  I fixinated them, though.
<directhex> ooh!
<directhex> src package name?
<RAOF> launchpad-integration, IIRC.
<directhex> argh, wasn't finding it as i was on p.d.o :)
<soren> directhex: um...
<soren> $ grep -E 'dh_(install -plibubuntuone-1.0-1|clidep)' build.log
<soren> dh_install -plibubuntuone-1.0-1
<soren> dh_clideps
<soren> dh_clideps: Warning: Missing shlibs entry: libubuntuone-1.0.so.1 or ubuntuone-sharp.dll for: ubuntuone-sharp.dll!
<soren> That's the order you wanted, right?
<soren> dh_install takes care to move stuff from debian/tmp to debian/libubuntuone-1.0-1.
<directhex> looks like it was dh_makeshlibs that i wanted first
<directhex> RAOF, i notice you're using arch:any not arch:all
<RAOF> directhex: That's an oversight on my part
<directhex> RAOF, no joy :(
<directhex> RAOF, can you take a look?
<RoAkSoAx> when requesting a FFe sync request from debian, do I need to follow this exactly? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze for new upstream versions or that's only when the package its been updated in Ubuntu (not syncing/merging)
<lifeless> RoAkSoAx: new up stream is new upstream
<RoAkSoAx> lifeless, so that means its only for packages that are new upstream versions that someone packages and does not sync from debian
<lifeless> no, it means that it includes a sync of a new upstream from debian
<lifeless> its a new upstream either way
<RoAkSoAx> oh ok :)
<directhex> argh
<RAOF> directhex: I'll add that to my todo.
<directhex> RAOF, if you're not immediately available, i'll keep hacking at it. it's holding up an upstream upload
<RAOF> I'm going back to hacking f-spot.  If you get frustrated further I'll give it a look.
<directhex> i'm reading cdbs source
<RAOF> Uuurgh.
<directhex> i got it ._.
<directhex> by jove, he's got it!
<directhex> jono, break out the champagne!
<jono> directhex, eh?
<Beaver> www.search2.net (new search engine)
<directhex> jono, i've been fighting with cdbs for days to make the mono u1ms bindings package work
<jono> ahhh right
<jono> :)
<directhex> i can get a working banshee u1ms into testers' hands within 24 hours of this hitting the archive
<RAOF> directhex: Thank you for being awesome!
<directhex> i need a nap
<directhex> and/or more rum
<RAOF> directhex: You're not going to be at UDS, are you?  Otherwise, I could buy you a beer :)
<directhex> RAOF, can't. scheduling conflict
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-09
<imbrandon> directhex, anything i can help with on the mono/u1ms bindings ?
<imbrandon> i've got time over the next few days to throw at it if needed
<lfaraone> If a package is in Debian NEW, can I request a motu-release ACK (for a FFE) for it at that point, or do I still need to go through REVU? (NEW seems to have several weeks of backlog)
<persia> lfaraone: Only ftpmasters can pull from NEW, so it needs to go somewhere.
<lfaraone> persia: well, it'd also be in mentors.
<lifeless> NEW is stalled
<persia> lfaraone: But that a package is in NEW counts as one of two developer advocations, in my book.
<lfaraone> persia: (and I've had packages synced from NEW before freezes before :) )
<persia> Where is bdefreese when one needs him :)
<persia> lfaraone: You've never had a package synched from NEW (although it may have appeared that way).
<persia> The set of people who can see NEW doesn't happen to include any of the set of people that can perform a sync.
<lifeless> syncing from NEW would be bad
<persia> It's *not* possible.
<persia> Anyway, back to the matter at hand.
<persia> There exists a package that was reviewed/advocated by a Debian Developer.
<persia> Just needs some Ubuntu Developer to advocate and upload it.
<persia> Needs an FFe, same as any new package.
<lfaraone> persia: okay, thanks.
<persia> If it's already on mentors, no need to separately upload to REVU.  mentors works fine for review.
<lfaraone> persia: would you have a chance to advocate http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/maintainer-packages?action=details;package=groundcontrol then? :)
<lfaraone> (so I can file for a FFe)
<persia> lfaraone: File for the FFe first.  Subscribe me.  I've reviewed that package enough times before that I'm confident I'll be advocating and uploading with the FFe approved.
<Linux000> I am trying to debug a python based application that calls multiple other python files, I was wondering if there was a way to view what python file is calling a certain definition in another file?
<persia> Linux000: Do you have a crash, or just undesireable behaviour?
<Linux000> The app still runs, but only in a loop, i.e. I run the app, it should launch a graphical window, however it prints an error out to the log without stopping, not sure what to call it
<persia> That's a loop :)
<lfaraone> persia: done, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/486807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486807 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] groundcontrol" [Wishlist,In progress]
 * persia isn't good at debugging loops
<persia> lfaraone: Cool.  OI've put it on my TODO list.  When it gets ubuntu-release feedback, I'll do something more complicated.
<Linux000> Okay, I found what file is causing the loop(I think) I just need to know what process is calling it
<persia> Check with the folk in #ubuntu-bugs : they tend to have expertise in debugging.  I don't happen to know the python equivalent of `set -x`
<lifeless> there isn't one
<lifeless> however
<lfaraone> persia: there isn't one, you can only use pdb.
<lifeless> python -m pdb <pythonscript>
<persia> Linux000: ^^
<lifeless> will run in pdb, and when it breaks leave you in jit debugging mode
<Linux000> lifeless: Thanks
<mattva01> just a quick question, having an issue with cdbs's debhelper.mk calling dh_installinfo and having it catch a metadata containing file with a .info extension. Is there anyway to alter or turn off this behavior?
<mattva01> just a quick question, having an issue with cdbs's debhelper.mk calling dh_installinfo and having it catch a metadata containing file with a .info extension. Is there anyway to alter or turn off this behavior?
<mattva01> oops
<jayvee> $ virsh -c qemu:///system start CentOS
<jayvee> error: Failed to start domain CentOS
<jayvee> error: internal error Unable to find cgroup for CentOS
<jayvee> This was working yesterday. KVM starts fine standalone, too. Any ideas?
<jayvee> oops, thought I was on #ubuntu-server — sorry about that
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu-motu!
<zooko> Could someone please test this package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/529350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529350 in tahoe-lafs "please upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Lucid to v1.6.1 of Tahoe-LAFS" [Undecided,In progress]
<jayvee> greetings zooko
<zooko> jayvee: Hi there
<jayvee> zooko, do you run ubuntu?
<zooko> jayvee: yes, but I don't have an ubuntu machine to hand at the moment.
<jayvee> zooko, can I provide an ubuntu vm for you to test in?
<jayvee> I'd do more testing, except I have no idea how to work this software
<zooko> jayvee: it is easy! http://allmydata.org/source/tahoe-lafs/trunk/docs/running.html
<zooko> :-)
<zooko> Oh wait, somebody has added a lot of words to that page.
<jayvee> I'm reading that, and not getting very far
<zooko> Why not?
<zooko> Sounds like I need to file a bug report on that page. :_)
<jayvee> oh, just the feedback I'm getting is not very descriptive
<jayvee> "introducer node probably started"
<jayvee> I'm basically expecting to see "tahoe successfully started, browse to this_url to view contents"
<jayvee> but maybe I'm just a simpleton
<jayvee> 'tahoe run' blocks with no feedback. I presume that's intentional (no news is good news), but a little disconcerting to someone who has never used it before.
<jayvee> I ran 'tahoe start .' and 'tahoe run', and yet nothing is listening on port 3456.
<jayvee> the documentation (using.html) says that should be the case
<zooko> Could you check logs/twistd.log
<zooko> http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/71#comment:17
<jayvee> nevow.appserver.NevowSite starting on 3456
<jayvee> should be working :/
<jayvee> ah, I think I found the problem
<jayvee> my localhost is only set to ::1 /etc/hosts
<jayvee> and tahoe only binds to 127.0.0.1
<jayvee> so of course browsing to localhost:3456 won't work
<zooko> jayvee aha! Interesting. Thanks. Will ticket that.
<jayvee> I think it stems from the fact that you're using twisted
<jayvee> which doesn't support ipv6
<zooko> We can control what we bind to.
<jayvee> nope, ::1 is ipv6
<zooko> I prefer 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost because I've heard reports of the
<zooko> Hm.
<jayvee> you can't bind to it, as you need an AF_INET6 socket, not AF_INET socket
<jayvee> and twisted doesn't support that
<jayvee> which is silly, because ipv4 is going to get real real small in the very near future
<jayvee> not so much for the localhost issue, but the inter-node connectivity
<ScottK> For a reasonably large value of near, sure.
<zooko> I see. So what should we do? Perhaps you could open the ticket? On http://tahoe-lafs.org . Just say that you couldn't connect to the wui-wapi port when following the instructions due to this issue.
<jayvee> from what I read, tahoe needs an open port on a public IP address on a server node
<jayvee> with the ipv4 apocalypse, NATs will make that difficult if not impossible to acheive
<zooko> There are a few different issues here.
<jayvee> yeah, sorry for confusing this
<zooko> The very narrow one, which is not currently ticketed and which I would appreciate you ticketing, is that you got this silent failure to connect your wui-wapi client to the web gateway on port 3456.
<zooko> Open that ticket, and maybe we can make it fail louder, or something. At the very least we can close it "wontfix" and then we'll have a ticket to point to.
<jayvee> actually, looks like I misunderstood the documentation
<jayvee> tahoe run and tahoe start are the same
<zooko> Or also we could fix it by twisted learning IPv6...
<jayvee> one runs as a daemon, one does not
<jayvee> never seen that behaviour before
<jayvee> I always see -d or --fork used for those sorts of options
<jayvee> or --daemon
<zooko> Hm...
<jayvee> but that's just a usability issue
<zooko> "just" a usability issue, indeed. :-)
<jayvee> so I accidentally pressed tab, started typing, and then xchat quit this channel
<jayvee> that's an xchat usability issue ;)
<zooko> I think that one is *not* exactly http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/71 but deserves a new ticket of its own which links to http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/71 .
<zooko> Hm... maybe it is this: http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/355
<jayvee> so am I right in guessing that 'tahoe start' and 'tahoe start $HOME/.tahoe' are synonymous?
<ajmitch>     
<jayvee> zooko, as a point of comparison, this is what upstart gives me
<jayvee> $ sudo start mythtv-backend
<jayvee> mythtv-backend start/running, process 17060
<jayvee> much more satisfying. even printing the PID makes me much more confident.
<zooko> jayvee: you are right in so guessing. Also that is stated in the --help usage text isn't it?
<jayvee> nope
<zooko> re: PID: duly noted: http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/71#comment:20
<jayvee> one other thing is that there is no tahoe man page
<jayvee> I take it none has been written upstream?
<jayvee> surprised that wasn't picked up by lintian
<jayvee> lintian normally warns when there is no man page
<zooko> Okay I think I have ticketed all of your observations so far except:
<zooko> 1. no man page
<zooko> 2. the problem you had with connecting over localhost because you use IPv6
<zooko> 3. No doc (that you could find...) saying that tahoe start basedir defaults to $HOME/.tahoe
<zooko> 4. You were confused by "tahoe run" vs. "tahoe start" and expected a -d or --fork or --daemon
<zooko> I will ticket #1 and #3 because I think I understand them well enough. Will you please ticket #2 and #4?
<zooko> http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/984# no man page
<zooko> http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/985# tahoe start --help should mention that --basedir defaults to $HOME/.tahoe
<jayvee> okay, sure
<jayvee> hmm, also, I presumed 'tahoe start .' wasn't synonymous with 'tahoe start -C .'
<jayvee> maybe I'm just completely of the wrong mindset to be using this program :)
<jayvee> zooko, #2 isn't a problem with tahoe
<jayvee> it was a problem on my end — my fault
<jayvee> not having localhost also resolve to 127.0.0.1 is a bad idea
<jayvee> I think I did it at the time to see how much it would break things, and forgot about it
<jayvee> what #2 should be is "tahoe-lafs should support IPv6", but given that you're handcuffed by twisted, there is nothing you can do about it
<jayvee> you'll have to either wait until twisted supports ipv6, or ditch twisted altogether (which I can't see happening)
<zooko> jayvee: that's http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/867 (use ipv6)
<jayvee> aha
<zooko> jayvee: okay, forget about #2 then.
<zooko> Now let's see... That thing about "tahoe start ." vs. "tahoe start -C ". I think that's http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/772 .
<zooko> Could you please add a note to that ticket saying that you experienced this issue?
<zooko> It looks like David-Sarah assigned it to themselves and put it into the v1.7.0 milestone already, but your comment could help.
<zooko> Okay I think I'm just waiting for you to open a ticket for #4 and then I'm done for tonight. :-)
<zooko> Thank you very much for the usability testing!
<jayvee> unintentional usability testing ;)
<jayvee> writing it now
<zooko> I suppose that's the best kind. ;-)
<jayvee> zooko, what milestone?
<jayvee> actually, I'll leave it 'undecided'
<zooko> Yeah
<zooko> Tag it "usability" and David-Sarah will be sure to notice it. ;-)
<jayvee> zooko, http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/986
<jayvee> I haven't seen any problems that I wouldn't expect to be as a result of packaging so far
<jayvee> so from my perspective, it's no worse off than 1.6.0 in terms of regressions
<jayvee> of couse, I still haven't actually got it working with the public grid yet
<jayvee> so my testing isn't exactly thorough so far
<jayvee> zooko, I have the introducer set in .tahoe/tahoe.cfg, but "Connected to introducer?: no"
<zooko> Heh heh Here is a useful page for testing:
<zooko> http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/wiki/TestGrid
<jayvee> zooko, yeah, on that
<zooko> You can take those hyperlinks and put your host and port num in and see if you can see each of those kinds of file.
<zooko> jayvee: okay, didn't connect to introducer. You put into your .cfg something like "introducer.furl = pb://todjw7qkb4dgq4fkeo7cqydcu5vneioh@tahoecs2.allmydata.com:52106/introducer" ?
<jayvee> yes
<jayvee> except the pb:// URL in quotes
<zooko> I think that's wrong.
<jayvee> ah
<jayvee> I presumed it was Python syntax
<zooko> Check the twistd.log and the logs/incidents
<zooko> to see if it was trying to tell you that it was wrong.
<jayvee> based on the 'None' keyword that was there by default
<zooko> Man you are really good at this accidental usability testing.
<jayvee> aha, "Connected to introducer?: yes" now
<jayvee> None is a reserved word in Python, so I replaced it with equally valid Python syntax :)
<zooko> Oh look someone beat you to it: http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/649 (Validation of configuration settings)
<zooko> ndurner
<jayvee> heh
<zooko> Could you please find the error in logs/incidents?
<zooko> Check the timestamps of the files. I guess the most recent one.
<zooko> Unless you already discovered a new bug. :-)
<zooko> Then run "flogtool dump $LOGFILENAME | less", then see if there is a stack trace saying that it couldn't parse the config file.
<jayvee>    File "/home/amduser/trees/tahoe/support/lib/python2.5/site-packages/foolscap-0.4.2-py2.5.egg/foolscap/pb.py", line 741, in getReferenceForName
<jayvee>      raise KeyError("unable to find reference for name '%s'" % (name,))
<jayvee>  exceptions.KeyError: 'unable to find reference for name \'introducer"\''
<zooko> Please cut and paste the stack trace and any other such relevant stuff into http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/649
<zooko> Thank you very much!
<zooko> I'll tag that ticket as "usability".
<jayvee> zooko, done
<jayvee> zooko, what does "To do that you'll need to know which port tahoe is listening on as, by default, it listens on an arbitrary port number." mean?
<jayvee> arbitrary means "explicitly set" in my mind
<zooko> Is this doc about the port forwarding?
<jayvee> so isn't that the exact opposite meaning of what you want?
<zooko> It listens on a randomly-selected port number by default.
<jayvee> yeah, docs/running.html
<jayvee> ah, that's the exact opposite of arbitrary
<zooko> But, then it writes it down into its tahoe.cfg so that it will listen on the same one next time
<jayvee> you *want* an arbitrary port for port forwarding
<jayvee> so in the docs, s/arbitrary/random/
<zooko> Unless I am misremembering, the first time you run it, it is random (by your definition), and then the second time it is arbitrary.
<jayvee> actually, I got no such port written down in the config. my tahoe.cfg is untouched. :)
<zooko> Oh. Hm.
<jayvee> actually
<zooko> Okay, yeah, you are right.
<jayvee> .tahoe/client-port
<jayvee> is 60181. is that it?
<zooko> Aha! Cool. Sounds right.
<zooko> So the docs need to explain about that file. Maybe docs/configuration.txt already does.
<jayvee> yeah, it kinda gives the wrong impression
<jayvee> there's no harm in saying that on first run it picks a random port and stores it in a file called client.port
<jayvee> :)
<jayvee> anyways, I'd better let you get to bed, zooko
<zooko> You have done a fine job of accidental usability testing. You're still going to ticket your #4 issue, right?
<zooko> Could you type up a sentence of English which would go in the appropriate spot to explain that it picks a random port and stores it in that file? You can open a ticket, attach it to some extant ticket, mail it to me, or mail it to tahoe-dev. I'm too sleepy to know which.
<zooko> Oh I see you already did #4. Thanks!
<jayvee> yeah
<jayvee> oops, I forgot to paste you the URL
<jayvee> I actually have it in my clipboard still
<zooko> Okay, I fall asleep now! Thanks a lot!
<jayvee> 'night, zooko
<wzssyqa> hi,i am dh $@,and $@ is a command seq,but what is it?
<Rhonda> wzssyqa: Can you reword your question? I don't understand it …
<wzssyqa> Rhonda: in default rules,there is dh $@,what is it?
<Rhonda> That is makefile magic for having every target served by debhelper.
<StevenK> $@ expands to the current target name
<wzssyqa> o,thanks
<wzssyqa> the man dh says that is is a command seq
<Rhonda> People tend to disagree with me, but you just confirmed that that approach isn't really clear or better and more helpful or readable. :)
<dholbach> good morning
 * Rhonda still wonders where or what is getting discussed with respect to the libsdl issue.
<Rhonda> And I also wonder why bug #203158 isn't set to Fix Released yet, won't this enter Lucid? :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203158 in pulseaudio "libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio must be installed as default by libsdl1.2debian" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203158
<asac> persia: do you know if with source format 3.0 there is an option to say: "dont even try to create a diff when building sources"?
<asac> like debuild -S --ignore-diff
<asac> ;)
<asac> that would give me an incentive to use it for big packages ;)
<asac> rather than embedded tarball
<persia> asac: I don't think there is such an option, but I'm not 100% sure.  Someone more familiar with format 3.0 may be able to answer better.
<asac> if it wouldnt be perl i would even feel to just implement it ;)
<asac> now it needs a few more days of sleep before i can convince myself looking seriously
<asac> ;)
<persia> asac: dpkg always appreciates more love :)
<c_korn> hello. can someone please check if this sync request is correct ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/533746 requestsync crashed but it created the bug report.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533746 in scilab "Sync scilab 5.2.1-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> asac, you can convince yourself to look serious ?
 * ogra wishes he could do that sometimes ... but i always look silly
<asac> lol
<persia> c_korn: Looks good to me.  Please add a note that this is expected to fix a FTBFS on <list of architectures> in the description.
<c_korn> persia: done, thanks.
<persia> jpds: The ubumirror crontab suggests running as the ubumirror user, but the ubumirror package doesn't create such a user.  Is this a bug, or a design feature to make it not work for some folk?
<stefanlsd> There is a FFE that was ack'd thats a sync from debian. Is there a process to sync this, or can i download the debian version and just upload it?
<persia> stefanlsd: Subscribe the archive-admins
<persia> (same as for any sync)
<stefanlsd> persia: thx
<jpds> persia: Design.
<persia> jpds: Then I won't fix it :)  Thanks.
<jpds> persia: Most mirrors use a ubuntu/ftpadm/mirror user.
<persia> Makes sense.  And reasonable to assume some intelligence on the part of anyone mirroring large chunks of stuff.
<mok0> james_w: ping
<Laney> why did my ubuntu-dev-tools lose credentials?
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> I need to debug these lockups
<_Andrew> Anyone know how I create a menu item where it opens a web page under the default browser?
 * persia thought there was a special format for that in .desktop files
<Laney> Is that part of the contract of x-www-browser?
<geser> what about xdg-open?
<persia> _Andrew: yr Type=Link and URL=...
<persia> _Andrew: If that doesn't work, Exec=sensible-browser ${URL}
<ogra> or xdg-open ${URL} ;)
<persia> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/index.html
 * persia has the debian-way hardcoded, and the XDG-way is a continuous learning process
<_Andrew> Thanks
<wzssyqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391821/
<wzssyqa> it will compile twice,why?
<randomaction> wzssyqa: because clean depends on build-stamp?
<wzssyqa> randomaction: o,what should i do?
<randomaction> try removing this dependency
<wzssyqa> randomaction: i will try
<wzssyqa> randomaction: for this file,whit obj will be exesced first?
<randomaction> obj?
<wzssyqa> clean: etc
<persia> wzssyqa: "target" or "rule"
<wzssyqa> persia: and now,for http://paste.ubuntu.com/391821/ this file?
<randomaction> it depends on how you call it; "debian/rules TARGET" will run TARGET
<persia> wzssyqa: What are you asking, precisely?
<wzssyqa> randomaction: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot i just run it
<wzssyqa> randomaction: then ,which one?
<persia> wzssyqa: You'd have to check the source of dpkg-buildpackage to see what it does, but it oughtn't matter.  Try to make each rule do as described at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<randomaction> wzssyqa: see "man dpkg-buildpackage", points 3 and 5
<wzssyqa> randomaction: o,thx
<randomaction> and I agree with persia: there are certain semantics to these targets
<ScottL_> I am trying to update the ubuntustudio-theme package but I'm concerned about using the correct methodology
<ScottL_> i'm trying to add a plymouth theme to it
<ScottL_> my concern lies with the versioning of the ubuntustudio-theme package
<ScottL_> currently it is ubuntustudio-theme-0.73
<ScottL_> when I add the plymouth theme, should I leave the source directory as 0.37 and run debuild -S which should give me a diff.gz file or
<ScottL_> should I almost treat it as a new package and rename the source folder as 0.83
<ScottL_> this is for submitting for a UI Freeze exception to add the plymouth theme
<ScottL_> i've backported and packaged for new applications but never updated a package before
<randomaction> if this is an Ubuntu-specific native package, you should just increase version number in changelog
<randomaction> debuild will rename directory for you
<randomaction> and there should be no .diff.gz at all
<ScottL_> randomaction: thanks, you answered before I could rewrite the questions in a more "lucid" way - get it, lucid?  hahaha
<ScottL_> randomaction: jocularity aside, thanks for the answer, i've been worried about this since last night because I had already changed the version number in the changelog but was concerned about the folder name with version name
<randomaction> you're welcome :)
<christoph_debian> hm #535274 isn't complete but needs some subscription of relevant persons?
<BlackZ> bug #535274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535274 in cl-irc "Sync cl-irc 1:0.8.1-dfsg-3.1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535274
<BlackZ> chrisccoulson: why isn't the message signed?
<BlackZ> christoph_debian: why isn't the message signed?
<BlackZ> chrisccoulson: sorry, tab mistake
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<christoph_debian> BlackZ: because I have hard trouble getting that bug through in any way
<BlackZ> and * Update for flexistream in unstable (Closes: #567812) <- you can use (LP: #567812) instead.
<BlackZ> however it should be signed
<christoph_debian> that's what is in debian do I really need an extra upload for ubuntu?
<christoph_debian> syncing has always worked
<christoph_debian> #567812 is a debian bug not a ubuntu one
<BlackZ> ah, then it's ok christoph_debian
<geser> BlackZ: what you mean with "signed"?
<BlackZ> geser: signed with PGP
<BlackZ> christoph_debian: have you check if the package build?
<BlackZ> builds*
<christoph_debian> BlackZ: jep I've tested it
<randomaction> christoph_debian: the bug is OK
<christoph_debian> randomaction: jep archive sponsors are nos subscribed as well, however not sure if that was a late result of my requestsync call or of someone's action here in the channel
<randomaction> a sponsor will look at it, ack it and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<geser> BlackZ: if a bug is filed directly in LP (or via the LP API) there is no signing necessary. Signing is only needed for the e-mail interface
<christoph_debian> jep (not the first time I request a sync but the first time requestsync dies with horrible error messages)
<geser> a HTTP 412 error? known problem and not only requestsync is affected
<randomaction> when it crashes you need to subscribe u-u-s (which geser did for you in this case)
<christoph_debian> first it failed because I had a outdated system clock ...
<christoph_debian> and then the 412
<christoph_debian> :)
<Linux000> Hello, I have a patch for an upstream project that I would like to submit and was wondering how/where to post it?
<vorian> Linux000: launchpad.net
<vorian> you should be able to find the appropriate package, see if it has a bug your patch fixes, post it to that bug.  If it doesn't have a bug, open a new one and attach your patch
<Linux000> vorian: Thanks
<vorian> np
<vorian> when you submit the patch, make sure to subscribe (not assign) universe-sponsors to the bug
<vorian> Linux000: that way someone will look at it
<Linux000> Will do
<vorian> fantastic
<Linux000> the plot thickens, the source isn't in Debian format, hmm
<vorian> it doesn't have to be
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-10
<Linux000> Okay, I thought it had to have the debian directory in the source
<vorian> actually, the patch should be the current source versus your changed source
<Linux000> Okay, when I make the patch(I might be doing it wrong) it complains about not having a changelog
<vorian> what kind of patch?
<Linux000> As I said I am most likely building it wrong, the error is when I run 'debuild -S'
<Linux000> It is just a small basic patch to a python file
<Daviey> Anyone fancy a quick sponsor frolic?
<Riddell> cody-somerville, jdong: please review bug 534561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534561 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "kate decoder not detected even though it is installed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534561
<Linux000> When editing the change log, do we put our email address, or the ubuntu developer list address?
<\sh> Linux000: your email address
<Linux000> \sh: Thanks
<Linux000> And should I set the Maintainer to Ubuntu Dev's for non-ubuntu packages(i.e. Firefox)
<\sh> non-ubuntu packages?
<Linux000> Like Firefox/Pidgin
<micahg> Linux000: what are you doing with Firefox?
<micahg> and why is it a non-ubuntu package?
<Linux000> Thats an example, I am not trying to fix firefox, it pychess, bug 534761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534761 in pychess "pychess in Lucid doesn't start" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534761
<Linux000> by non-ubuntu package, I mean a project by itself, that doesn't rely on ubuntu Dev's
<micahg> Linux000: you should get the ubuntu-dev-tools pacakge
<micahg> in it is a script called update-maintainer that you can use on a package like pychess that's imported from debian
<Linux000> Thanks
<\sh> Linux000: then you should add in debian/control your own maintainer email address...
<Linux000> Thanks
<micahg> \sh: update-maintainer sets it as ubuntu-devel-discuss I think...
<\sh> micahg: yes...but doing a package for self maintained packages and not for ubuntu shouldn't set an ubuntu maintainer
<Linux000> Yes it does, it moves the listed maintainer to XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<micahg> \sh: ah, ok, I thought Linux000 was going to patch for archive
<\sh> micahg: if so, I didn't understand it ;)
<micahg> Linux000: are you making a debdiff for lucid?
<vorian> Linux000: sorry i dropped you, I had something come up
<vorian> you are in good hands with \sh though
<Linux000> Yes, a Debdiff for the Lucid Repo
<micahg> Linux000: yeah, then just use update-maintainer
<Linux000> vorian: np, I had to eat to
<Linux000> Great
<vorian> Linux000: have you reviewed the guides on the wiki?
<Linux000> Yes
<vorian> there is a good recipe that i like to use as an example
<\sh> Linux000: ok...then I did misunderstand you...if you are doing a debdiff for ubuntu you need to update the debian/control maintainer field with update-maintainer of ubuntu-dev-tools (which is the easy way of doing it)
<Linux000> vorian: which recipe?
<vorian> lemme see here
<vorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<\sh> vorian: I don't have any clue ...;)
<Linux000> Thats the one I'm looking at
<vorian> sorry it took forever to find :P
<Linux000> no
<Linux000> np
<vorian> ok
<vorian> so, you can do this
<vorian> or rather, have you done dch -i
<Linux000> okay, this is my first patch, so I am trying to make sure I do this right
<vorian> that's no problem, you've a whole channel of people trying to help
<Linux000> yes, I updated the change log
<vorian> great
<vorian> what patch system does the package use (if any)?
<Linux000> What do you mean by patch system?
<\sh> cdbs (simple-patchsys), dpatch, quilt, doko-patch-system , etc.pp.
<vorian> well, if you diff the sources ( old new > patch.diff ) you toss that in debian/patches
<vorian> we don't use direct changes to the source, souyez would reject the package
<vorian> besides, it's best to keep the source so others can modify it how they please
<Linux000> right now I am following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff , if that helps, I belive it is cdbs
<\sh> vorian: it does? what about packages, which doesn't have a default patch system...we don't invent one when package maintainer choose to not use one
<vorian> *shrug*
<micahg> vorian: I thought debuild adds any source changes to teh .diff.gz?
<vorian> it does, but the changes are made in the debian directory
<vorian> or unless the maintainer chooses otherwise
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, long time no see
<vorian> yo RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> how's you dfoing man?
<ajmitch> unless something has changed, soyuz shouldn't reject those packages with changes made directly
<vorian> Linux000: check out chm2pdf on a patch
<vorian> alright, I stand corrected :P
 * ajmitch dislikes trying to add a patch to a package which uses cdbs+tarball-in-tarball
<\sh> vorian: if package debian/control doesn't list anything about cdbs, dpatch, quilt or whatever it could use to apply patches from debian/patches, it's always inline source patches, which is quite ok for debian because diff.gz itself is a patchsystem
<ajmitch> I wonder fi I can get away with adding dpatch back into this package
<\sh> hey ajmitch :)
<vorian> i'm sorry, i havent explained myself very well
<ajmitch> hi \sh  :)
<vorian> as usual :)
<vorian> RoAkSoAx: doing much much better
<vorian> RoAkSoAx: how's school?
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, I'm glad to hear that. And is school is going pretty good actually... busy but good :)
<\sh> bah...I really hate writing unittests, or better I hate myself to not write unittests before I implement the real logic
<vorian> good deal
<Linux000> All I have to do for a patch is edit the source(to fix the bug), the modify debian/changelog, and create a debdiff right?
<vorian> Linux000: give it a shot, and a sponsor will review it
<vorian> it may be easier to walk you through it once we see what you've done
<\sh> is "if var is False" correct pythonic or is "if var == False" correct...(it's really too late)
<Linux000> Okay then, I fixed the bug, and added the changes to the change log, now I get an error in debian/rules when I run 'debuild -S'
<ajmitch> or 'if not var' :)
<jdong> \sh: "is" is pythonic for False, True, None which are distinct value constants.
<ajmitch> 'is' checkd for object identity as well as equality
<\sh> well...vlan_obj = self.proxy.faidb.vlan.insert( 4096, "192.168.1.0/24", "TestVlan", 10 , "Test Vlan" ) => vlan_obj == False ; vlan_obj = self.proxy.faidb.vlan.insert( 4095, "192.168.1.0/24", "TestVlan", 10 , "Test Vlan" ) => type(vlan_obj)=='dict'
<jdong> well it's only checked for object identity, right?
<ajmitch> \sh: so it's returning a dict, but that dict is equal to false?
<ajmitch> odd, since I didn't think even an empty dict would be == False
<\sh> ajmitch: well...actually my example was useless...the first parameter is the vlan_id which means it can only be between 1 and 4094 so everything > 4094 will cause the methods return value to be False/None
<ajmitch> ok
<\sh> ajmitch: if the vlan_id is between 1 and 4094 will cause the methods return value be a dict with the added vlan obj
 * ajmitch isn't understanding what your problem is then :)
<\sh> i just want to know if "if vlan_obj is False" is correct python language
<ajmitch> yes, it should be
<ajmitch> just beware of None != False
<Linux000> I believe it is "if var == False"
 * ajmitch still prefers to use 'if not var'
<Linux000> Also, should I compress the debdiff, or leave it before sending to launchpad?
<ajmitch> you should be able to leave it as-is, if it's not too large
<\sh> ah...someone needs to complain later...;) it will be released as gplv3 anyway
<\sh> so now for the 10th bottle of redbull for today...I don't know if that could harm my body...who cares
<ajmitch> live short & burn out with a bang?
<\sh> ajmitch: I think my son will be angry about the "burn out with a bang" ;)
<ajmitch> it's about 3AM there? :)
<\sh> ajmitch: yes...
<\sh> ajmitch: we have rollout night
<ajmitch> how fun
<\sh> colleagues next to me are just deploying new cisco ASR config...
<ajmitch> so sleep is in another 18 hours or so
<\sh> during this time I can stop my puppet magic
<\sh> ajmitch: oh...I got up yesterday morning around 8am went to office around 3pm and we started at 10pm yesterday with our work
<Linux000> If someone answered, sorry, my computer went down for a second, but, should I compress the debdiff for a patch, or leave it before sending to launchpad?
<\sh> ajmitch: and if we are not done with the work around 6am this morning we are getting F.U.B.A.R
<ajmitch> Linux000: you should be able to leave it as-is, if it's not too large
<Linux000> ajmitch: Thanks
<ajmitch> \sh: tight deadlines like that are great, aren't they?
<\sh> ajmitch: yes..especially when management doesn't listen to the guys doing the work...actually we don't have a clue about what we are doing...and how much work that is actually...but manager has
<\sh> .oO(#fail)
<\sh> the next nightshift will be from thursday evening  to friday morning...and next week again two nightshifts with more downtimes
<\sh> and WTH does windows 7 put my laptop into sleep mode instead of restarting it...
<ajmitch> \sh: oh, you have management that know best? that's fairly common :)
<\sh> ajmitch: a standard so to say :)
<\sh> ajmitch: what's the diff between php-memcache and php-memcached? ;)
<ajmitch> different library used, they work slightly differently
<ajmitch> I use one of them on servers here, can't remember which one ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: close bug #532083 then...you just fixed it ;)
<ajmitch> currently we're just using it for things like a session handler & a few small things
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532083 in php-memcache "package could not be installed with php 5.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532083
<ajmitch> hm, must have missed that when checking for bugs to close
<\sh> ajmitch: yeah...I use also php5-memcache for shared session management ...
<ajmitch> hopefully most of the important php extensions are rebuilt now for 5.3
<ajmitch> just a couple that are problematic
<\sh> zend-framework should also be 5.3 compatible
<jdong> Riddell: ACKed-ish, patch ok, but as commented, would like SRU bug description to be there for verification.
<MTecknology> !info dh-make-drupal
<ubottu> dh-make-drupal (source: dh-make-drupal): Create Debian packages from Drupal modules and themes. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-2 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 92 kB
<MTecknology> weird
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedes1gn> trying to install some manpages into a package. The rules file is fairly complex so i was unsure where to call dh_installman
<duanedes1gn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/392379/
<geser> It doesn't look like the package is using debhelper. Is debhelper listed in Build-Depends?
<persia> For that package, I'd probably add `cp -a ...` lines to the binary-arch rule.
<geser> persia: do you remember how the automatic package removal import from Debian works? does it ignore ubuntu changes?
<duanedes1gn> thank you
<geser> duanedes1gn: looks like you are working on db4.2. db4.2 got removed in Debian and I assume Ubuntu will follow soon too.
<duanedesign> geser: ahh, ok
<duanedesign> geser: it is a rather old bug report :)
<persia> geser: There isn't really an "automatic" package removal.  There's a script the archive-admins run to discover removals from Debian, and then they remove the packages.
<geser> s/automatic/semi-automatic/ :)
<persia> geser: I don't know if there is any other automation in the workflow, and I'd hope that the archive-admins at least examined anything with ubuntu-specific changes carefully.
<persia> But ask an archive-admin for real details
<geser> ok
<geser> this part is a little bit under-documented and I never know if a removal bug should be filed or not
<persia> My personal habit is to file RoQA removal bugs in Debian until DIF, and then file Ubuntu removal bugs if packages are still present at BetaFreeze.  This cycle the gap has been narrow, but when it's wide, I don't think it matters much.
<duanedesign> persia: what about bug 534638 does that seem like a reasonable patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534638 in apport "[PATCH] Clean up linux hook dialogs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534638
<bcj> I think vpnc has a packaging bug.
<bcj> After install I get errors stating that a file doesn't exist; the file is in the package, but it isn't copied to the right place - manually copying it fixes the problem.
<persia> duanedesign: In what sense?
<persia> bcj: I think you're right, for that behaviour.  Did you file a bug?
<bcj> "sh: /etc/vpnc/vpnc-script: not found
<bcj> Copying the file from the package fixes it.
<bcj> No, I couldn't find where to file it in launchpad.
<persia> bcj: Copying the script from the source package, or from where?
<persia> bcj: Try `ubuntu-bug vpnc`
<bcj> Copying vpnc-script from the .deb
<bcj> At the command line?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> bcj: What?  The script is in the .deb and not installed?  try dpkg -L vpnc
 * persia very much expects it is installed, and something else is up
<bcj> Yes
<bcj> If I ls /etc/vpnc the file is not there.
<bcj> I can do a clean install later and check file permissions/ownership then.
<bcj> Now I know how to submit the bug I should be ok.
<bcj> Thanks for the help.
<geser> If you once remove /etc/vpnc/vpnc-script in the past, dpkg honours your "configuration" at package upgrade
<bcj> geser: I hadn't removed it.
<bcj> I'll completely uninstall the package and try from scratch - checking file permissions, etc.
<persia> bcj: don't forget to *purge* it.  Otherwise it may be respecting a prior deletion of a conffile.
<bcj> How does one do that?  I normally do "sudo apt-get autoremove <package>"
<bcj> sudo apt-get purge <package>?
<geser> "sudo apt-get --purge remove vpnc"
<bcj> Thanks
<bcj> A bug will be submitted later if I can reproduce the problem.
<duanedesign> persia: well since my last project didnt go so well I am just looking for another to help with reviewing patches
<persia> duanedesign: I tend to shy away from kernel bugs, unless I'm closely coordinating with the #ubuntu-kernel folk.  The patch in question was submitted by one of them, so I suspect she doesn't need help to land it.
<duanedesign> heh, yeah probablly not :)
<kmdm> Morning all - Don't suppose there's an easy-ish answer (when backporting a package from lucid to karmic) to the following rejection error from the PPA system: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in karmic.
<geser> kmdm: you need to transform the package back to v1 source format, which might be easy or not depending on the used v3 features
<kmdm> geser: *nod* - I've no experience with where the v3 / v1 comes into play, is there a quick dummies guide for where to look etc..?
<duanedesign> persia: any hints on what i should look for on list of bugs with the 'patch' tag to work on.
<geser> kmdm: the changelog might give some hints why it was converted to v3. does the package use an .orig.tar.gz or .orig.tar.bz2?
<persia> duanedesign: I generally look at the bugs for the packages that have the tag.  If a package looks unloved, I tend to try to triage/fix all the bugs all at once.
<persia> duanedesign: If a package looks well-tended, I tend to look for something else.
<duanedesign> ahh, good idea
<duanedesign> thank you
<kmdm> geser: .tar.gz (it's asterisk 1.6.2.2-1ubuntu2)
 * kmdm reads http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<Rhonda> kmdm: Usually it is just a "rm -r debian/source" away.
<kmdm> Rhonda: That's exactly what I just did... just gotta wait and see now :)
 * kmdm peers at the ppa system: liblua5.1-0-dev: Depends: libreadline5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<kmdm> they install fine on my karmic machine
<kmdm> and that builds fine under pbuilder... well, that's me confused ;)
<kmdm> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40683304/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.asterisk_1%3A1.6.2.2-1ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pufuwozu> Hi everyone
<pufuwozu> I'm trying to package up a Python extension
<pufuwozu> I've uploaded it to REVU, here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-pybox2d
<pufuwozu> My lintian output is giving me a few warnings: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/python-pybox2d-1003090142/lintian
<pufuwozu> Is there anything I can do about them?
<persia> -1 is only correct if you're planning a Debian upload, in which case the name in the last changelog entry needs to match something in Maintainer: or Uploaders:
<persia> If you target Ubuntu, consider -0ubuntu1, which won't show those messages.
<pufuwozu> So I can just add -0ubuntu1 to a new package?
<persia> Instead of -1, yes.
<pufuwozu> Thanks persia, that helps heaps!
<soc> hi
<soc> any plans/time to package intellij for 10.04?
<directhex> too late afaik
<persia> soc: Time no.  For plans, check the needs-packaging bugs on LP.
<soc> ok
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/516252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516252 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] IntelliJ IDEA" [Wishlist,New]
<soc> this is it
<persia> Looks like nobody claimed it yet.
<persia> Just subscribe to the bug, and if someone claims it, they *should* update it.
<soc> ok, done
<soc> would be nice to have that additional ide in ubuntu
<persia> Mostly needs someone to package it.  You could, if you like.
<soc> i have no experience in packaging java things ...
<soc> i've done some fonts, but i guess i can't do that without extensive guidance ...
<soc> and i have exams atm :-/
<persia> Maybe later, if someone else doesn't get to it first :)
<soc> :-)
<soc> imho, it would be intelligent to package the raw intellij thing without any functionality (plugins) first, even without the plugins which are delivered normally
<soc> and then do things like intellij-idea-java,  intellij-idea-scala,  intellij-idea-groovy,  intellij-idea-maven,  intellij-idea-ant,  intellij-idea-git etc.
<soc> this way dependencies would be more manageable
<soc> btw, i just wonder why we still have that 32bit flashplayer in the 64bit repos ...
<skwashd> ttx: you about?
<skwashd> testing your solr build atm
<skwashd> hit a snag
<ttx> skwashd: tell me
<skwashd> ttx: java.io.IOException: Cannot create directory: /usr/share/solr/data/index
<skwashd> i'm suspecting that is a build/packaging issue
<skwashd> it should be using /var/lib/solr/data/index iirc
<ttx> skwashd: it's probably also present in the debian build, since I didn't touch anything near permissions
<skwashd> ttx: the path doesn't exist
<ttx> skwashd: mind moving this discussion to #ubuntu-java ? thkoch, debian solr maintainer, hangs there
<skwashd> ttx: no worries
 * skwashd jumps 1 chan right
<gamesNvideos> hi
<persia> hey
<gamesNvideos> i looked up ubuntu-motu on distrowatch and it brought up ubuntu ultimate. is that correct?>
<gamesNvideos> ohh
<gamesNvideos> nope
<gamesNvideos> ok. i have one question. do you guys receive any kind of compensation?
<gamesNvideos> ill take that as a yes
<persia> Bother got distracted.
<sanderqd> hi, i'm new to packaging and i'm trying to fork a package, so that i can distribute an improved version through launchpad. should i 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/gnome-applets' or 'apt-cache source gnome-applets'?
<persia> They should get you the same source: it's up to you which you want to use.
<gamesNvideos> hi again
<gamesNvideos> persia
<Rhonda> sanderqd: Rather apt-get source, not apt-cache source, but I guess you are aware that that was a mistake. :)
<shadeslayer> sanderqd: i did a ppa session on this a few days ago,you can read the log :)
<persia> gamesNvideos: Hey.  Sorry for getting distracted before.
<gamesNvideos> no problem, persia
<sanderqd> ok, thanks! will look at the logs
<Rhonda> gamesNvideos: Depends on what you consider compensation. There is no payment involved, if you mean that.
<persia> gamesNvideos: We tend to discourage "Ubuntu Ultimate"./
<Rhonda> The compensation is rather the self-esteem getting pushed by user feedback. :)
<gamesNvideos> ok rhonda was just wondering. are there any other perks?
<gamesNvideos> oh
<persia> gamesNvideos: How do you mean "perks"?
<gamesNvideos> I just meant benefits
<Rhonda> "Sounds good on a CV"
<gamesNvideos> why do you discourage ubuntu ultimate?
<gamesNvideos> CV?
<Rhonda> resume
<gamesNvideos> oh
<Rhonda> curriculum vitae
<\sh> what is ubuntu ultimate?
<directhex> because it's a single-user operation, of unknown quality. and not all the changes in it are smart, let alone done properly
<sanderqd> shadeslayer: was it a session for the Opportunistic Developer Week, or under what category should i find it?
<Rhonda> directhex: But then, not all the changes in ubuntu are smart, let alone done properly. Or in Debian, or further upstream. :)
<gamesNvideos> does ubuntu have any packages by default that could be used by any companies to intrude on a persons privacy?
<persia> gamesNvideos: "Ubuntu Ultimate" is based on a script that was based on other scripts, that has a long history.  Several revisions have been code-revewed, and they all did things in ways that we feel are wrong.  Most of the effects can be achieved usefully in other ways.
<directhex> Rhonda, right. but at least they're more tested!
<shadeslayer> sanderqd: itll be under ubuntu classroom packaging
<directhex> gamesNvideos, it ships a web browser. do you know what "cookies" are?
<gamesNvideos> yes
<sanderqd> shadeslayer: great, found it
<directhex> well then
<gamesNvideos> any software packages?
<gamesNvideos> besides the webbrowser
<\sh> oh ubuntu ultimate is an evolution of ubuntu-extreme-rm_Rf /
<persia> gamesNvideos: There's no "call home" function by default.  If you use a browser, the information collected by anywhere to which you connect is another matter (this is OS independent).  Some features integrate with network services that require more authentication, but none of them are mandatory.
<shadeslayer> persia: btw i missed out a few points during the class,youll have to read the bottom part first to complete it successfully
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> sanderqd: ^^
<Rhonda> gamesNvideos: Like, IM clients, or email clients?
<gamesNvideos> Rhonda, any applications at all
<directhex> \sh, remember "ultamatix"? iirc that one uses "killall" a lot to in its package manglement
<gamesNvideos> any packages
<Rhonda> gamesNvideos: Or technically all network services, that's not too much limited to web browsers and cookies, but that's an example that people easily understand.
<directhex> popcon! i don't think that's by default though
<persia> directhex: That was the most immediate precessesor to "Ultimate Ubuntu"
<directhex> persia, they're the same thing. link to ultamatix right from ultimateedition.inf
<persia> shadeslayer: Hrm?
<directhex> o
<gamesNvideos> no i mean like call home features and back doors
<shadeslayer> sanderqd: oh and dont forget to move your debian/ folder into the new upstream untarred folder
<shadeslayer> persia: my bad ;)
<persia> gamesNvideos: There are no call home features by default, and we close any backdoors or other security issues as soon as we discover them.
<persia> shadeslayer: No worries.  Just checking :)
<\sh> directhex: yes yes..I got it ;)
<shadeslayer> sanderqd: i think i forgot to mention that at the end :_
<Rhonda> gamesNvideos: Noone sanely doing any distribution would leave in (enabled) call home features and back doors.
<sanderqd> shadeslayer: right, thanks
<persia> directhex: Nice to see cooperation and collaboration even for things like that :)
<Rhonda> gamesNvideos: We even did patch out the "upgrade check" in nexuiz that did sort-of call home.
<gamesNvideos> so if open a music file I downloaded from the internet, there's no way it could call home?
<Rhonda> persia: Well, some packages still might have call-home features that go undetected.
<persia> gamesNvideos: For most formats (e.g. .flac, .aac, .ogg, .mp3) it shouldn't do
<matttbe> Hello, I'm part of Cairo-Dock team (maybe persia, you remember me). We still not receive an ack about our 2 bugs (CD upgrade), should we worry :) ?
<directhex> gamesNvideos, well, if the media player crashes, then you're given the option of uploading a crash report that may include the filename or parts of the file
<persia> Rhonda: I believe everything in the default set got at least minimal code audit, but maybe :)
<gamesNvideos> persia, what if its a flash music video that was downloaded and played in totem?
<directhex> recent banshee has optional call-home
<persia> matttbe: It's good to remind us, because of the freeze tomorrow.  Which were the bugs again?
<matttbe> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock/+bug/521534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521534 in cairo-dock "Please update cairo-dock to 2.1.3-3 version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matttbe> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock-plug-ins/+bug/521536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521536 in cairo-dock-plug-ins "Please update cairo-dock-plug-ins to 2.1.3-3 version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> gamesNvideos: flash can do anything it wants.  There may be enough bugs in how totem handles flash to prevent call-home, but possibly not.
<gamesNvideos> ok
<gamesNvideos> thanks a lot for your answers. and thanks for your efforts for ubuntu.
<persia> Anyone from the release team about?  Could you check matttbe's bugs?
<matttbe> persia: the debian files are ready, we just need an ack
<matttbe> it seems that cjwatson, iulian, Riddell, pitti, nhandler, ScottK, sistpoty or slangasek can help us :)
<persia> Well, yes, but I don't like to highlight them all at once :)
<matttbe> oh, sorry
<persia> If nobody was here, I'd have asked in #ubuntu-release.  Since you've highlighted them all, maybe they'll respond here.
<matttbe> persia: ok, thanks again for your help !
<persia> No problem.  Good luck on getting those approved.
<Rhonda> persia: Things happened to slip in in the past, and I doubt that the tex age check was only overlooked in debian. :)
<Rhonda> persia: Well, flash itself can do anything indeed. flash *video* though is a totally different topic.
<persia> Rhonda: Heh.  Good point.
<persia> Rhonda: Flash Video doesn't support ActionScript?
<matttbe> persia: thanks but I hope we don't need luck because you see... "luck" is not our friend with official Cairo-Dock Ubuntu packages :þ
<Rhonda> persia: I doubt that.
<Rhonda> persia: clive some youtube video that has overlay text and play it and you'll see that it doesn't contain those.
<Rhonda> That's part of the webbased inline flash player, not part of the flash _video_ layer.
<Rhonda> … besides that one always has the option to download mp4 instead of flv or convert on oneself.
<persia> Rhonda: Ah.  I didn't know that, but yeah, transcoding would make it go away even if I hadn't been wrong.
<sistpoty|work> matttbe: I assume you've tested cairo-dock and cairo-dock-plug-ins extensively?
 * persia notes that matttbe is part of upstream
<matttbe> sistpoty|work: yes of course, this branch is tested by many people on our repositories
<sistpoty|work> matttbe: excellent, FFe granted.
<didrocks> sistpoty|work, persia: FYI, I gave a look too at the packaging side and now it's cleaned
<persia> didrocks: Feel like uploading, now that it has FFe?
<didrocks> persia: sure :)
<matttbe> thanks guys :)
<persia> sistpoty|work: Thanks for the accellerated IRC response.
<sistpoty|work> np
<siretart`> superm1: FYI, I've now finally pushed my local changes to the mplayer package now, bdrung is currently reviewing my changes
<superm1> great, thanks to hear
<superm1> er thanks, great to hear
<siretart`> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/mplayer.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu in case you want to join :-)
<wrapster> lets assume that pkg P1 was providing a binary B1 in some older version of P1 , now supposing over a period of time P1 evolved into P10(1--->10 mean so many build changes...)and now the the binary provided by P1,aka-P10 is moved to a different pkg.. say P'10. In such a case if dist-upgrade is run from the older machine it fails.. what could be the best solution to rectify this?
<joaopinto> wrapster, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html -> check Conflicts and Replaces
<joaopinto> P10 replaces files from P1
<ScottK> bdrung: Why did you upload python-utmp with native packaging versioning?
<ScottK> Oh, I see Debian did the same.
<ScottK> Weird
<bdrung> ScottK: python-utmp?
<ScottK> Yeah, you sponsored it a while ago.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-utmp/0.8ubuntu1
<ScottK> I see now you just followed what Debian did.
<bdrung> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-utmp/+bug/496397/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496397 in python-utmp "Please merge python-utmp 0.8 from Debian testing" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ScottK> bdrung: Thanks.
<sanderqd> so what would be the most launchpad-y way to create a package for my gnome-applets customization? first fork gnome-applets to make the change, export a patch, then fork ~ubuntu/gnome-applets to import the patch and create a package from that?
<sanderqd> s/~ubuntu/gnome-applets/lp:ubuntu/gnome-applets
<sanderqd> i see 3 branches: lp:gnome-applets (which is a clone from git.gnome.org), lp:ubuntu/gnome-applets (which contains the source code and debian/), and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-applets/ubuntu (which only contains debian/). i'm confused :-)
<sanderqd> never mind, got my answer
<geser> sanderqd: lp:gnome-applets is the imported upstream branch, lp:ubuntu/gnome-applets is the packaging branch (generated from the source packages), and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-applets/ubuntu is the bzr branch the ~ubuntu-desktop uses for maintaining the the debian directory (IIUC they use the upstream .tar.gz, a checkout from the ~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-applets/ and build a source package from both)
<sanderqd> geser: right, that's clear, thanks!
<vincs> Hi Masters of the Universe
<lfaraone> For "Replaces:", can I use a version number? (ie. autokey-common replaces files in autokey less than 0.61.4)
<geser> yes
<vincs> I have uploaded my first package to REVU. If someone can comment my work I would be glad.  I am not in a hurry as Lucid is not even published. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libglobalhotkeys-ruby1.8
<geser> vincs: why limiting the architecture to i386 and amd64? doesn't it work on others?
<vincs> I do not have test it on other. Is any a valid string for architecture ? (It did not work on my ppa a long time ago)
<Rhonda> Just put any. :)
<vincs> Ok. I will.
<geser> and you shouldn't hard-code library names into Depends but use dpkg-shlibdeps instead
<geser> or isn't this dependency not recognized?
<Rhonda> vincs: And leave standards version as 3.8.4, lintian will eventually recognize it. :)
<vincs> <Rhonda>Thanks.
<Rhonda> vincs: Actually, the version in lucid should already recognize it, as the version in karmic-backports
<vincs> For library name, I never use  dpkg-shlibdeps that is why I have harcoded them.
<Rhonda> You should never do that.
<Rhonda> Put ${shared:Depends} into there.
<Rhonda> dpkg-shlibdeps -Tdebian/substvars -dDepends $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/lib/ruby/* should do the trick.
<geser> ${shared:Depends}? not ${shlibs:Depends}?
<vincs> Should I use only ${shared:Depends} in depends? What for Build-Depends ?
<Rhonda> But you might want to settle for using debhelper instead of ding all the stuff in the rules files directly.
<Rhonda> Ah, right, geser has it properly.
<Rhonda> Qq
<Rhonda> You also want to add install to the .PHONY targets
<vincs> I have do all stuff in rules cause I am learning packaging but il will take a look at debhelper.
<vincs> I have forgotten the .PHONY rule!
<Rhonda> If you really want to understand packaging without debhelper, you might want to take a look at e.g. netris. :)
<vincs> Maybe I will. But maybe I should take a look at debhelper before.
<Rhonda> I expect debhelper to be the better idea in the long run, unless you really want to dig into handmade rules and understand what all this dh magic does. :)
<vincs> Should I hardcoded "Build-Depends" ?
<Rhonda> No.
<Rhonda> Oh.
<Rhonda> Wait, yes, of course.
<vincs> Ok hardcoded package in "Build-Depends" and "${shared:Depends}" in "Depends".
<sanderqd> if i want to put this patch inside ubuntu's gnome-panel package, (where) should i attribute the author? http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/gnome-panel/panel-padding.patch?view=markup
<vincs> Is there a good place to learn dh magick ?
<cemc> what can I do if I want to build a package on Hardy, but dpkg-source: error: Unsupported format of .dsc file (3.0 (quilt))
<Rhonda> cemc: rm -r debian/source
<Rhonda> vincs: persia sometimes gives debhelper lectures. Not sure if one got recorded somewhere, though.
<vincs> Rhonda: I gonna to google persia and dh. Thanks.
<vincs> Should I move my rules file to dh or is it acceptable the way it is ?
<Rhonda> vincs: Whatever suits you better. But you might find more people happier if you move to debhelper. :)
<Rhonda> happier as in being able to help you out
<Rhonda> or take over
<vincs> I will let it that way for now. I gonna learn debhelper before uploading my next package. Then I will move this one to dh (for the next version!).
<micahg> a no source change against a debian version of a package should have what version?
<ajmitch> micahg: just a rebuild, is it?
<Laney> dch -R will give you the right version
<micahg> Laney: k, but that won't conflict if debian does the same thing?
<Laney> no
<micahg> Laney: k, thanks
<cemc> how can I include the orig tarball when uploading to PPA ?
<geser> debuild -S -sa
<vincs> Thanks Rhonda and geser. I gonna upload the changes. For comments on REVU, I suppose that I have to wait for Lucid release.
<cemc> geser: thx
<kenpark> hi porthose
<porthose> kenpark, hey :)
<kenpark> porthose: got around to comment on bug #533989 - just wanted to say hi and check 'cause my explaination is somewhat.. well not really pretty :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533989 in ampache "ampache fails to create ampache.conf" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533989
<porthose> kenpark, np, working on a fix right now :)
<sanderqd> when using quilt, does it matter whether i've applied the patches to the working dir or not?
<sanderqd> never mind, i see that quilt applies them before building
<porthose> kenpark, ping! see PM :)
 * kenpark wakes up
<kenpark> Wonderful work prothose, will test tomorrow.
<getxsick> hi
<LLStarks> hi. i noticed that the gstreamer stack has been updated save for -bad. is that on the queue?
<Adri2000> at this point in the release cycle, what are the chances that I get an ack from the release-team to sync a NEW package from debian?
<Adri2000> 9p
<Adri2000> oops, sorry
<getxsick> my package depends on libbz2 however there is libbz2-1.0, when i try `apt-get install libbz2` it seems like this is a virtual package. but i get an error when i try to install my package. do i have to set dependencies on libbz2-1.0 ?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-11
<Adri2000> bug #537015 wait & see :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537015 in ubuntu "FFe: Sync blobby 0.8-dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537015
<astronut> i have information that is a much more elegant solution for a thread on ubuntuforums.org but i don't have an account and don't feel like getting one just to post - would someone mind making a follow up for me? if so, PM me
<wzssyqa> hi,my package have a _ns3.so,it seems that is the python binding.and what should i do for it?
<wzssyqa> or just install it to /usr/lib and ldconfig?
<persia> wzssyqa: Generally we prefer versioned libraries (e.g. libfoo.so.1.2.3) in /usr/lib, with identified SONAMEs.  The easiest way is probably to install in /usr/lib and use dh_makeshlibs in debian/rules.  Adding a symbols file gets bonus points as it makes it easier to track ABI drift.
<wzssyqa> Adding a symbols file gets bonus points as it makes it easier to track ABI drift.  i don't understand it
<wzssyqa> persia: i used dh_makeshlibs
<persia> stefanlsd: You really ought put your guide into the PackagingGuide somehow
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stefanlsd/dpkg-gensymbols talks about adding symbols files.
<wzssyqa> persia: your means is that i just need to add dpkg-gensymbols?
<persia> No, it's more complicated than that.  Please read that page again.
<Some_Person> If a package in lucid added after the feature freeze is missing a build-depends that causes a feature of the package to be disabled, and the same problem existed for the earlier version in karmic and below and I already filed a bug for it, what should I do?
<persia> Some_Person: Could you either give a concrete example, or rephrase the question?
<Some_Person> supertux was not built against libcurl3. This means that add-on levels are disabled
<Some_Person> What should I do?
<persia> Hrm.  I don't see any rationale for that.  Please file a bug.
<persia> Please feel free to include a debdiff for a new candidate if you like.
<persia> I won't promise it won't get blocked for either a) FeatureFreeze or b) technical objections, but I will promise it will be reviewed.
<Some_Person> I already filed the bug for the previous version of supertux that was in karmic and below
<Some_Person> (it had the same problem)
<Some_Person> The only change to the package would be adding 'libcurl3-dev' to build-depends in the control file
<persia> I understand.
<persia> But 1) it is a feature change, and 2) I want to check with other members of the Games team (who sleep at this hour) if there's a technical objection.
<persia> Don't worry about a new bug: the old bug will do fine.
<Some_Person> Also, I think know a solution to this bug for supertux, but it would require recompiling it in an odd way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supertux/+bug/207998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207998 in supertux "supertux2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]
<persia> Some_Person: What's your solution?  I think we just need to make sure we have a valid gltexture after we request it but before we use it.
<Some_Person> persia: use -O2 instead of the default -O3 in cmake
<Some_Person> doing that also fixes the problem of it not compiling with nvidia-glx installed
<persia> How does changing the optimisation help?  That crash comes from using a null pointer.
<Some_Person> I'm not sure if it fixes specifically _that_ crash, but it does fix crashing issues, for reasons currently unknown to any of the supertux developers
 * persia doesn't like "fixes" that make things go away for unknown reasons on general principles.
<RAOF> Mmmm.  Yummy assumptions broken by optimisation.
<Some_Person> Like it or not, I think it's the fact that it works that counts
<EzraR_> maybe a bug with the comiler?
<EzraR_> compiler
<Some_Person> I implemented this fix in my SVN builds in my PPA, and it allowed the game to work on my other machine which just crashed on startup before
<LLStarks> persia, is gparted still awaiting dependency updates?
<persia> LLStarks: No idea.
<persia> EzraR: More likely sloppy coding
<LLStarks> gparted/parted haven't been able to update for a few days.
<LLStarks> kept back.
<LLStarks> is it motu or main?
<persia> LLStarks: What architecture?
 * persia was able to update
<LLStarks> i386
<persia> LLStarks: Hrm.  Odd.  Dunno.  Check with #ubuntu+1
<persia> (worked for me)
<stefanlsd> persia: hehe. i'll try put it there. wasnt sure it was an ok quality. you've pushed a bunch of people there tho :)
<wzssyqa> persia: in general,how the python bingding 's sofile to name?
<persia> stefanlsd: I'm not sure it's perfect yet, but it's the only doc on the subject I've seen anywhere.
<RAOF> LLStarks: I'm pretty sure that if you allow new packages to be installed updates will succeed.
<persia> wzssyqa: I'm the wrong person to ask.
<LLStarks> conflicts.
<LLStarks> aptitude won't even update them.
<RAOF> I presume you've been full-upgrade-ing?
<LLStarks> yeah. aptitude interface too.
<persia> LLStarks: Really, worked for me and i386 never has arch-skew.  Do check in one of the support channels to get it updated.
<persia> Looks like the various libparted lists in NBS have zeroed too.
<dholbach> good morning
<akheron> I accidentally dput a package without the host argument, so I went to upload.ubuntu.com
<akheron> it was intended for my own builder machine
<Rhonda> akheron: dcmd dcut rm *.changes
<akheron> Error: dcut is not supported for this upload queue.
<Rhonda> Oh. That's a pity then.
<akheron> how does the package get processed? Will it end up in some official queue and rejected there?
<RAOF> akheron: Was the package signed by a gpg key that's associated to a launchpad account that has upload privileges to the appropriate component? (main, universe, etc?)
<akheron> hmm, no
<RAOF> If not, you don't have to worry; it'll get automatically rejected.
<akheron> ok
<akheron> thanks
<akheron> actually, the e-mail address is registered with launchpad but the corresponding gpg key isn't
<akheron> so yes, I believe it will be automatically rejected
<RAOF> For bonus marks, edit the dput configuration to default to your buildbox.
<akheron> yes, I'll do that right away :)
 * Rhonda . o O ( Giving ubuntu help in #debian.de seems to work too, I'm not getting beaten for it :) )
<jayvee> sigh...how long do I have to keep respinning these debdiffs for?
<persia> jayvee: For which package do you keep getting stomped?
<jayvee> my libvirt one at #528934
<persia> jayvee: And people keep uploading libvirt on top of you?
<jayvee> yeah
<persia> You should call them out on #ubuntu-server : that's just impolite.
<jayvee> it is
<persia> Plus it indicates that they aren't even trying to close the bugs.
<jayvee> I'm very new to debian packaging still, so it takes me a very long time to do.
<persia> Something like "Hey <nick> : you uploaded libvirt : did you consider including my patch at bug #mmmmm ?"
<jayvee> will do
<torkel> siretart`: can you please extend my FAI Dev team membership?
<BlackZ> how can I export the private part of my gpg key?
<persia> BlackZ: man gpg.  Look at the --export options available.  There's a note on the one you would use that is very much worth reading explaining why you don't want to do this.
<BlackZ> thanks persia !
<persia> BlackZ: Now go make a revocation certificate, and backup (but don't export) your secret key somewhere really safe and unrecoverable by anyone but you :)
<Rhonda> persia: I don't see much "explaining why" in there, maybe you are looking at a different man gpg.</nitpick>
<persia> Well, ok.  It's the "This  is normally  not  very useful and a security risk." that really caught my eye.  I'll admit to not re-checking closely (and agree with you reading caefully)
 * soren wonders why MOTU is the maintainer of the Bluefish project on Launchpad
<soren> I've always wondered by it showed up in my list of related projects, but this is clearly why.
<persia> Someone did something odd.  Please fix.
<soren> Do you want to be set as the maintainer? :)
<soren> persia: I don't think I can just unset it.
<soren> Nope.
<soren> Just tried to disown it. No dice.
<persia> Unfortunate.  Probably needs someone to actively claim it.
<ikt> anyone awake who is good with packaging?
<Rhonda> Never. But maybe you could just describe your problem and people could answer your more substantial question instead? :)
<ikt> electricsheep used to install fine, now it can't because libjpeg-progs has for some reason gone missing from the repos
<Rhonda> I fail to see the connection to "packaging". Did you rebuild any of those packages, or did you just try to install them?
<persia> bug 535629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535629 in libjpeg6b "package libjpeg-progs is not built from any source package but several packages in lucid depend on it (dup-of: 537370)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537370 in libjpeg6b "build libjpeg-progs again" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537370
<persia> Also, that sort of question is best asked in #ubuntu+1
<ikt> I haven't had one 'substatial' question answered in ubuntu+1
<persia> That you don't get an answer in the support channel doesn't make other channels also support channels.
 * persia happened to have that bug up anyway
<ikt> ok
<ikt> where can I find out how something like this happens?
<ikt> I didn't think anyone could answer anyway, let alone ubuntu+1
<persia> ikt: #ubuntu+1 is the channel that is supposed to be able to provide that support.  You can track what happens with specific packages on launchpad.
<ikt> np
<siretart`> torkel: done
<Laney> sistpoty|work: Hi, do you think syncing cabal-install is alright FFe wise?
<Laney> also, pandoc has had a huge update in Debian, what do you think to that?
<Laney> otherwise I will have to distro patch it to get it to work again
<Laney> http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/changelog.txt — we have 0.46 now
<sistpoty|work> Laney: I'm fine with cabal-install
<Laney> could you say so on the bug?
<sistpoty|work> Laney: I'm also ok with pandoc
<Laney> bug 534478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534478 in haskell-cabal-install "cabal-install 0.6 not installable with ghc 6.12 in lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534478
 * Laney files one for pandoc
<Laney> oh, we have some ranting users on a bug already :)
<Laney> sistpoty|work: bug 309528 for pandoc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309528 in pandoc "Please sync pandoc from debian unstable" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309528
<sistpoty|work> Laney: I assume you want 1.3-1 for pandoc?
<Laney> yes please
<Laney> I haven't done build testing yet, but in any event if it doesn't work I'll NMU it in Debian first
<sistpoty|work> Laney: ok, debian bug 571402 suggests that it might not build
<ubottu> Debian bug 571402 in src:pandoc "pandoc: FTBFS: Nonexistent build-dependency: highlighting-kate-doc" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/571402
<Laney> yeah I see that one
<Laney> someone in the DHG will sponsor the NMU, I'm sure
<Laney> oh, maybe it's best to wait for 1.5
<Laney> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=559978#57
<ubottu> Debian bug 559978 in pandoc "FTBFS [hppa]: Template Haskell splice illegal in a stage-1 compiler" [Serious,Open]
<Laney> or else I'll 1ubuntu1 and then upload 1.5 later
 * Laney tinkers a bit
<sistpoty|work> Laney: ok, thanks, noted.
<Laney> sistpoty|work: bad news, new build-dep on a package Lucid doesn't have
<Laney> haskell-zip-archive
<sistpoty|work> Laney: that is already through new in Debian? I wouldn't mind too much to get that in as well, given that you can convince an archive admin to new it.
<Laney> i don't think they need convincing if the release team ok it
<persia> Well, there's timing skew, and available eyeballs, but they aren't supposed to need convincing with release team approval.
<sistpoty|work> Laney: well, I'm usally stating that the FFe is ok if the requester can convince an archive admin, so I guess I'm creating a chicken and egg problem there ;)
<sistpoty|work> (I'll just try to ensure that new handling doesn't get to a real problem after FF)
 * Laney test builds
 * Laney headdesks
<Laney> Depends: libghc6-digest-dev which is a virtual package.
<Laney> but *that* one builds
<Laney> sistpoty|work: what do you think to syncing that one too?
<mrburns> question from a noob what does FF and FFe mean?
<Laney> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<Laney> it means that ^
<\sh> FF == Feature Freeze , FFe Feature Freeze Exception
<mrburns> got it thanks
<sistpoty|work> Laney: I guess I don't object too much. At least if we don't end up needing 10 other new packages as well ;)
<Laney> no, that's the end of it
<Laney> thanks, sistpoty|work!
<sistpoty|work> Laney: thanks for working on it!
<lfaraone> If package autokey-common, autokey-gtk, and autokey-qt  0.64.4  replaces files in versions of  "autokey" earlier than 0.64.4, and said versions of autokey cannot be removed once versions of autokey-{common, gtk, qt} greater than or equal to 0.64.4 are installed,  should I mark those three packages as "Replaces: autokey (<0.64.4)" or "Breaks: autokey (<0.64.4)", or both?
<Laney> cannot be removed? That's Depends isn't it?
<persia> lfaraone: Replaces: when you want to take over a file.  Breaks: when you make something not work.
<lfaraone> persia: we're taking over a file, and shipping a new version of "autokey" which is a transitional package to -common and -gtk.
<persia> When you say "transitional package" do you mean an empty package with relationships alone?  If not, please describe it a different way.
<lfaraone> Laney: We want to remove autokey <0.64.4 to replace it with the dummy transitional package autokey 0.64.4, but if -common, -gtk, or -qt is installed, removing the older autokey package will fail.
<Laney> I don't think you want to remove it
<Laney> you want to provide a transitional package indeed, but that's distinct
<lfaraone> persia: the new "autokey" package only contains a /usr/share/doc/autokey folder and dependancies.
<lfaraone> Laney: well, to upgrade to the new package, dpkg first removes the older package, which fails.
<persia> Don't bother with /usr/share/doc/autokey/* for that package.
<lfaraone> persia: I think cdbs installs it automagically.
<Laney> how does it fail?
<persia> lfaraone: It can be convinced not to do so.
<lfaraone> Laney: here's the crash I'm seeing when testing: http://sprunge.us/BYKX and grep for "Préparation du remplacement de autokey 0.54.5-1ubuntu0.2 (en utilisant .../autokey_0.61.4-0~0karmic~preppa1_all.deb) ..."
<Laney> why does that happen?
<Laney> You could handle it in a prerm of the new autokey
<lfaraone> Laney: formally autokey had an init.d script. the new autokey does not, it's contained in autokey-common. which, afaict, isn't unpacked yet.
<persia> http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts has a good description of how to capture failures on upgrades and deal with them in the new package.
<lfaraone> persia: in what stage is the initd script restarted?
<persia> But the issue is really stuff in postrm that belongs in prerm : conffiles need to not break stuff if the package isn't installed.
<persia> lfaraone: Check your maintainer scripts.
<persia> (there is no right answer)
<persia> lfaraone: Note that you want to make sure that if the init script can be present when the package is not installed (but also not purged) that it doesn't cause an error.
<lfaraone> persia: it looks like it's being done in both the prerm and the postinst.
<persia> Those sound like sensible places, as the package will be unpacked at both those times.
<persia> Are you shipping a postinst in your new package?
<lfaraone> persia: see http://code.google.com/p/autokey/source/browse/branches/autokey-combined/debian/postinst and http://code.google.com/p/autokey/source/browse/branches/autokey-combined/debian/prerm
<persia> That doesn't answer my question :)
<lfaraone> persia: uh, I guess that's being shipped with all of the packages built by my control file, I think.
<Laney> it's not that
<lfaraone> is that correct?
<Laney> it's this error:
<Laney> "ImportError: No module named common"
<Laney> why does that module not exist?
<persia> Laney: That comes from trying to *run* autokey though.
<persia> Laney: It's been removed.
<persia> lfaraone: You want to put maintainer scripts in specific packages, not in everything, and *especially* not in a transitional package (except for snippets that may be required for transition)
<lfaraone> persia: okay, so I should rename them to autokey-common.{postinst,prerm}, right?
<lfaraone> persia: since theoretically the daemon should work without -qt or -gtk installed. (although I haven't tried that)
<persia> lfaraone: If that's where you need to run maintainer scripts, yes.
<persia> (and yes, you want to test that condition)
<lfaraone> persia: firing up my VM now :)
<lfaraone> persia: /etc/init.d/autokey right now is a python script, it exits -1 if autokey is not installed.
<persia> That's not ideal.
<lfaraone> okay, it looks like autokey-common's daemon works without -qt or -gtk installed.
<lfaraone> persia: How should it handle autokey not being installed?
<persia> I think it ought log an error and exit cleanly, personally.
<sistpoty|work> policy 9.3.2 supports this, persia ;)
<persia> sistpoty|work: Thanks for the pointer.  I'm always happy when policy matches my preferences :)
<sistpoty|work> heh
 * sebner waves at sistpoty|work and persia :)
<sistpoty|work> huhu sebner
<\sh> hey sebner
<sebner> \sh: heya :)
<sebner> sistpoty|work: I don't want to speculate but there a good chances that I passed the exam this time *hrhrhrhr*
<sistpoty|work> excellent, sebner!
<sebner> sistpoty|work: well, let's wait with that until I'm really sure ;D
<sebner> but thx anyways ^^
<sistpoty|work> heh
<torkel> siretart`: thanks
<getxsick> hi
<cemc> hey. does anybody have a working 32bit lucid pbuilder on a 64bit karmic host?
<hyperair> how does one close multiple bugs in one changelog item?
<hyperair> (LP: #1234, #2345)?
<hyperair> does that work?
<jpds> Should do.
<persia> Check the launchpad-closes-bugs: entry in the genererated .changes file to be sure.
<jpds> Check the Launchpad-Closed-Bugs fied in the .changes.
<hyperair> ah i see.
<hyperair> okay, thanks
<hyperair> by the way, what's wrong with launchpad's GNOME bug tracker status tracking?
<jpds> There's something wrong with it?
<persia> I believe it's just not turned on, but ask in #launchpad
<micahg> are we still using u-u-s?
<Adri2000> micahg: afaik yes
<hggdh> can valgrind run with the libc6 dbgsyms, instead of the libc6.dbg?
<RAOF> hggdh: I don't see any reason why not - unless libc6-dbg is a specially rebuilt package, the -dbg package will have the same contents as the -dbgsym package.
<persia> micahg: You can, or you can try ubuntu-sponsors : I haven't checked the sponsors report updates yet.
<micahg> persia: I subscribed u-u-s, if no one bites by the weekend, I'll poke someone to upload
<persia> micahg: For the next 3 months or so, I expect that we'll still be tracking the old queues, just to make sure we don't lose anything.
<persia> And I'm not sure we're tracking the new queues yet.
<micahg> persia: so, they have combines?
<micahg> *combined?
<persia> Are in the process of combining, yes.
 * micahg needs to catch up on old -devel posts :)
<ScottL> i'm trying to add a plymouth-theme to ubuntustudio-look but i'm having trouble trying to get the theme copied to /lib/plymouth/themes
<ScottL> can anyone help with my install file?
<persia> Please pastebin it.
<ScottL> i copied it from the xubuntu theme and it's pretty short
<ScottL> it says /lib
<persia> Is your package somewhere accessible?
<ScottL> it's in my ppa
<ScottL> https://launchpad.net/~slavender/+archive/lucid
<ScottL> persia, I've got to go pick up my son, i'll be back in a hour
<persia> ScottL: Sure.  Take me a while to download and pick at this.  Let me know when you're back.
<directhex> okay, how badly have i filed #537691 ?
<persia> bug #537691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537691 in Ubuntu Lucid "[needs-packaging] banshee-community-extensions - community add-ons for Banshee media player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537691
 * persia is sure it's terrible
<persia> directhex: Should have license info & link to homepage.
<hggdh> RAOF: thank you. I will open a bug, tehn , on valgrind, to depend either on the libc6.dbg, or on the equivalent dbgsyms
<ajmitch> directhex: did you promise ponies?
<directhex> ajmitch, yes. if motu-release likes ponies.
<persia> ajmitch: Aren't promises of ponies only required for freeze exceptions?
<ajmitch> persia: wouldn't this come in as a freeze exception now?
<directhex> persia, it's pretty far past freeze time
<persia> It's not milestoned at 10.04, so I thought it was just a standard needs-packaging.
<persia> directhex: If you want it, milestone it.  But also put the license and homepage link
<directhex> oh, i AM supposed to milestone it
<ajmitch> plus motu-release is defunct now afaik, ubuntu-release are the superstars to beg & grovel before
<directhex> ajmitch, wiki needs updating. or is it jcastro who needs updating?
<sebner> directhex: you need many cookies for them!
<directhex> <jcastro> directhex: motu-release
<sebner> directhex: they merged
<ajmitch> probably both
<sebner> directhex: ubuntu-release is good
 * ajmitch wants to try out the music store sometime soon
 * RAOF , too.
<directhex> i can't unsubscribe motu-release, will ubuntu-release get the sub mail?
<persia> directhex: Just subscribe both of them.  It will get sorted out.
<jcastro> directhex: ajmitch: consider me updated!
<ajmitch> jcastro: excellent, now you can avoid leading poor innocents astray :)
<persia> jcastro: Just to make sure you're updated on all fronts: we have one release team, one stable release update team, and one sponsors team, for the entire archive.
<jcastro> ok, so are you going to put the old teams in lp inside the new teams or just retire them?
 * ajmitch wonders why the amd64 buildd seems to be a bit behind
<ajmitch> one 'building private source' & the other stuck on gcc, I guess that'd do it
<persia> jcastro: Sorry: depends on the teams.  For the smaller teams, we're trying for quick merge.  For the sponsors it'll probably take until July to finish, so we've done team inclusion in the meantime.
<jcastro> ok good to know
<lfaraone> persia: hm. I think I have my control file right, but dpkg gives me errors: http://pastebin.com/KNg5cJRP . Do I not understand the "breaks" field properly?
<persia> lfaraone: What's your Control: ?
<lfaraone> persia: http://sprunge.us/MdeK
<persia> lfaraone: autokey should not break itself.
<lfaraone> persia: so, that's the issue?
<persia> lfaraone: And you want to use (=< 0.61.4)
<persia> Ugh.  You need to specify the entire version that breaks, because you're playing with ~
<lfaraone> persia: okay, isn't that inclusive of the version I'm shipping?
<lfaraone> persia: hm. does ~ have some special meaning in dpkg? (when I really upload these to the archives, it'll be -1 to debian)
<persia> ~ means less than nothing.
<persia> -0~ is really hard to work with.
<persia> So you're breaking yourself because you're playing with odd versions in a PPA.
<persia> So set Breaks (=< ) against the currrent version in the archive, not the version you have.
<lfaraone> persia: ah, okay, thanks.
<ScottL> jono, an old picture of you in the latest LXF issue, you had long hair!
<ScottL> persia, i'm back
<jono> ScottL, I heard about this, what is the picture referring to?
<persia> ScottL: So, you've run into two completely differently packages packages, which confused you.  Look at setup.py, and extend that to stuff your stuff in the right place.
<ScottL> jono, an article on 10 years of LXF, and it's a single page Hall of Fame
<lfaraone> persia: okay. now everything installs, but I'm told that "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/autokey-common_0.61.4-0~0karmic~preppa5_all.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/etc/init.d/autokey', which is also in package autokey 0:0.54.5-1ubuntu0.2". (dpkg log: http://pastebin.com/PuZ1qFrR , changelog: http://sprunge.us/YjQA, control: http://sprunge.us/dUFL)
<ScottL> persia, okay, I thought that copying the xubuntu stuff would do it and since I know nada about python I shied away from the setup.py file, but all that aside I will look at it tonight
<persia> lfaraone: Did you add a Replaces field to autokey-common to take over that file?
<lfaraone> persia: autokey-common "Replaces: autokey (=<0.61.3-1)"
<persia> ScottL: The issue is that the very basis of how the xubuntu package works is so different that you can't do it the way they did it.
<jono> ScottL, was I in the hall of fame?
<ScottL> jono, yes you were, first pictured...congrat! ;)
<jono> ScottL, oh my god
<jono> if you don't mind me asking, what did it say?
<jono> I can't buy it here :(
<ScottL> jono, "Jono Bacon - Our resident KDE fan switched to Gnome and joined Canonical.  But which came first?"
<ScottL> jono, i'm in the US as well but I have a subscription
<jono> ScottL, wow, cool :)
<lfaraone> persia: so yes :)
<persia> lfaraone: My silence is indicative of a lack of any ideas :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-12
<psusi> I'm trying to extract just the file names from a ureadahead --dump but my sed-fu seems weak... can anyone help?
<Emzzzz> http://imggmi.info/DSC-1268361968.jpg/ do my tits look big?
<maco> in patch output, does  "Hunk #4 FAILED at 97." refer to line 97 of the patch, of the file to be patched, or refer to something else entirely?
<jayvee> refers to the 4th patch hunk in the patch
<jayvee> line 97 of the destination file, I'd guess
<ScottL> i'm trying to copy a add a plymouth theme to the ubuntustudio-look package and I'm told that I should use the existing setup.py file to place the theme where it needs to go
<ScottL> i need to copy the /ubuntustudio-logo directory (and all it's files) to /lib/plymouth/themes
<ScottL> and I know squat about python, but using the existing file this is what I came up with...
<ScottL> data_files=[('lib/plymouth/themes/', ['lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntustudio-logo'])]
<ScottL> does that make sense? will it actually copy the files and not just the directory?  ANY help would be appreciated!
<lfaraone> Can someone show me an example of a use of update-alternatives in a package? I want package bar to provide "foo", but if bar isn't installed, baz should provide "foo" by default.
<psusi> I'm trying to extract just the file names from a ureadahead --dump but my sed-fu seems weak... can anyone help?  the file name begin with the line and a /, then are followed by a space and the size in parens
<lfaraone> persia: fyi, I figured the autokey situation out.
<maco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393761/ <-- this hunk doesnt apply to this piece of code and i dont want to manually apply that hunk when the rest is a patch in quilt
<maco> can anyone see a reason why?
<maco> oooh or i'm reading off hunk-numbers wrong...
<psusi> can't see why it doesn't apply without seeing the code it is failing to apply to
<maco> psusi: i had patch and code in one pastebin, but i realised i was looking at the wrong hunk and now have it fixed
<psusi> ok, I've managed to get the ureadahead file list parsed out to just the file names... now I need to massage that into a listing that consists of their inode numbers, one on each line, and some lines starting with an =xxx where xxx is a number giving a priority that should start at 100 and decrease every few files until reaching zero near the end.. and now i'm stumped
<persia> psusi: `ls -i` is good for filename -> inode marking.
<psusi> yep... I know that... but not sure how to generate the priority tagging
<persia> On what basis do you want to identify priorities?
<psusi> see I'm trying to take the files that ureadahead reads ahead early in the boot process and use the old e2defrag to pack them all in order at the start of the filesystem so they read faster
<EzraR> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40848926/valgrind.log
<psusi> but e2defrag wants a file listing each inode on a line with lines starting with an = and a number identifying the priority of the inodes until the next priority line
<EzraR> are those crc errors normal or should i be runnting memtest right now
<psusi> and the priorities start at 100 and work down to -100, with unlisted files being assumed to be priority 0
<persia> psusi: But how do you want to assign priorities?
<psusi> starting at 100 and working towards 0 across the full list of ~2200 files
<psusi> maybe I should just work on the defrag code to take the listed inodes in order without any explicit priority
<persia> psusi: So if you have 2200 files, you want about 11 at each priority?
<psusi> that sounds like it would do it, yea
<persia> And they are already in the right order?
<psusi> I assume ureadahead --dump lists them in the order they are accessed
<psusi> so I'd like to have defrag pack them in that order at the start of the disk
<persia> psusi: awk ' { print 100-(NR/4-(NR/4)%1) " " $1 } '
<persia> (add $2, etc. to taste.
<persia> Oh, and replace "4" with "11" :)
 * persia picked a small vaue for test purposes
<persia> (or 12, depending)
<psusi> got a syntax error
<psusi> oops, missed a paren
<persia> There's probably some better way to force integers, but ... :)
<psusi> though that does not seem to work right... I'm seeing a lot of negative floating points followed by the input lines
<persia> Check your parens.
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393787/ was my output testing
<psusi> checked it... entered it exactly as you said just with 11 instead of the 4s
<persia> I just reran with 7 and got useful results.
<persia> (but only on a 30-line input).
<persia> Anyway, it should be debuggable :)
<psusi> 4 seems to give integers, 11 doesn't
<wzssyqa> hi,how to use XB-Python-Version?
<persia> psusi: cat /usr/share/dict/words | awk ' { print 100-(NR/11-(NR/11)%1) " " $1 } ' | less gives me integers.
<persia> psusi: Maybe nawk/gawk?  (I'm using gawk)
<ScottK> wzssyqa: python-central or python-support?
 * psusi really needs to learn to use awk
<wzssyqa> ScottK: how to edit contral?
<fabrice_sp> wzssyqa, you can have a look at http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-module_packages.html
<ScottK> wzssyqa: Right, but it depends a bit on which python helper you're using.
<ScottK> That's a good one to read.
<wzssyqa> ScottK: python-central
<ScottK> wzssyqa: XB-Python-Version: ${python:Versions} just above the binary package description.
<wzssyqa> replace  ${python:Versions} with 2.6 or etc or all or current?
<wzssyqa> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> wzssyqa: Let the build system replace it for you.
<ScottK> what you put in debian/control is XB-Python-Version: ${python:Versions}
<wzssyqa> ScottK: o,XB-Python-Version: all i put it there
<ScottK> Yes.  ${python:Versions} instead of all.
<dholbach> good morning
<^arky^> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> ^arky^: heya
 * directhex wonders how to accelerate an ubuntu-release decision over Bug 537691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537691 in Ubuntu Lucid "[needs-packaging] banshee-community-extensions - community add-ons for Banshee media player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537691
<persia> directhex: You might ask in #ubuntu-release
<directhex> persia, good idea
<persia> directhex: My experience is generally that most things just happen, but it's worth catching someone on IRC if I need A to happen because I'm working on B.
<directhex> persia, given the proximity to release, i want to make sure no cracks are fallen into
<persia> We're not close enough to worry about that if you aren't blocking.
<persia> We can probably convince the release managers to approve a swath of stuff once beta1 releases.
<persia> But right now, if it's not blocking your work, it's just adding burdens (as every upload currently needs manual acceptance)
<directhex> hmm, ok
<directhex> "Uploads to universe require a manual push through the queue, but are not subject to release management approval." - hang on, so there's no reason not to simply upload? universe isn't frozen for new uploads?
<persia> Um, well, it's more complex than that, really.
<persia> But the complexities are complex, and the release team communications aren't likely to get sorted until next cycle.
<persia> (and I've given up on sending out corrections)
<persia> But essentially, BetaFreeze doesn't mean anything special for unseeded packages.
<persia> We're still in FeatureFreeze, but if it's not going into any of the images on cdimage, it doesn't really matter if there's arch skew on builds, etc.
<geser> when is the last possible time for an upload to lucid before the release? I plan to upload ubuntu-dev-tools to fix a bug and hopefully to update the defaults for the next release with the upload too (don't want to do a SRU for it)
<directhex> so a FFe is still needed from the release team, but release team approval isn't needed for non-FF-breakage? is that it?
<persia> Well, non FF breakage that doesn't fall under UIF or BF.
<persia> geser: Depends on how much you can convince the release managers to let it in.  I recommend pushing any planned upload for unseeded stuff right about the time the final image canidates are spun.  Getting stuff in later than that is possible, but requires annoying procedural hoops.
<persia> Anyone seen quadrispro lately, or know what hours he's usually about?
<geser> persia: would that be around FinalFreeze or ReleaseCandidate?
<persia> geser: A few days after FinalFreeze actually.
<persia> geser: I recommend sending email to u-d@ at final freeze indicating your plans though: this will prevent people being surprised during last-minute uploads.
<umang> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. I want to add on the PbuilderHowTo page on the Team Wiki that for karmic and bellow `DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS=("--include=apt" "${DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS[@]}")` should be added to .pbuilderrc in order to get a base tarball for sid. Where on the page should I add that? (I had asked about backporting pbuilder here a few weeks ago, so just though this might be the right place since there doesn't seem to be any progress on the backport
<umang> ing end)
<shadeslayer> hi what do i need to add to build translations along with a package?
<persia> umang: Just edit the page.  That sounds sane.
<umang> persia, And put it in the .pbuilderrc template or mention it in the troubleshooting section?
<persia> umang: troubleshooting section.
<persia> umang: Because most folk won't need it in 6 weeks.
<geser> persia: thanks, will try to do a final ubuntu-dev-tools upload short before FinalFreeze (and hope it's known till then how lucid+1 will be named)
<umang> persia, Alright.
<umang> persia, yeah. :)
<persia> geser: Really, I recommend doing it *after* finalfreeze.
<geser> ok
<persia> geser: But check with the release team.
<persia> The point being that you need to balance the inconvenience to developers fixing critical issues during FinalFreeze with the inconvenience to developers working on lucid+1
<geser> I know, therefore asking for the last possible date to keep ubuntu-dev-tools functional as long as possible
<Laney> I thought that the -proposed queue opened a bit before release anyway
<geser> a SRU is always an option, but I'd like to avoid going that way if possible
<persia> geser: The last possible upload is about 150 minutes before archive close, but please don't try to fit in that window for that :)
<persia> A day or two before archive close is probably best.
<persia> (and this is complicated, since the timing of archive close is highly variable, depending on image test results, respin rates, etc.)
<shadeslayer> hi i need to add translations to my package offered by upstream,they have a script in the cmake files,but i cant figure out if it adds the translations
<dpm> shadeslayer, I think you might have more luck asking at kubuntu-devel for that, I'm not too familiar with KDE packaging. I see you have already done that, so it might just be a matter of waiting until someone knows or has time to look into it
<shadeslayer> hi can anyone help me with these warnings : rekonq_0.4-0ubuntu1~ppa0
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1835424
<shadeslayer> the versioning seems to be correct yet,it says native package
<shadeslayer> ( lines 54-55 )
<persia> shadeslayer: Do you have the right orig.tar.gz present?
<geser> shadeslayer: how is your rekonq.*orig.tar.gz exactly named?
 * persia doesn't see the usualy warning about not finding the orig though
<shadeslayer> persia: geser the tarball is  : rekonq_0.4-0ubuntu1~ppa0.tar.gz : ive also tried with : rekonq_0.4.tar.gz
<persia> shadeslayer: You want rekonq_0.4.orig.tar.gz to be in the parent directory, and to be the original upstream tarball.
<shadeslayer> persia: ok i fixed the error :)
<shadeslayer> persia: apparently i accidently tarballed the upstream folder with debian/
<lfaraone> If I have a new upstream bugfix version which works around the bug described in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/419501, do I attach it to that bug or a new bug report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419501 in python-gasp "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed." [Low,In progress]
<lfaraone> (it's really a bug in xlib, and it's High)
<shadeslayer> lfaraone: just attach it as a patch
<shadeslayer> lfaraone: also see #ubuntu-bugs
<geser> is there an easy way to figure out which packages hold an other package in main?
<Rhonda> geser: apt-cache showpkg $package gives the reverse dependencies of the package.
<geser> Rhonda: the problem is that the package (a -perl package) has many reverse runtime and build dependencies and I need check the component of those and if in main check this package too. and my list of packages to check seems to increase instead of decrease.
<geser> I guess I need to script is somehow
<persia> geser: Get the source for the script that generates component-mismatches.  I don't think it's anastasia anymore (although I could be wrong).
<lfaraone> shadeslayer: are bzr merges preferred to patches, btw?
<persia> lfaraone: I believe both are currently accepted.  We're still sorting out the presentation tools.
<lfaraone> persia: so, rather than subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors, I file a merge proposal?
<Rhonda> geser: Just put main into your sources.list and apt-cache showpkg can only display packages from main. Done. ;)
<Rhonda> geser: Or use grep-available -FDepends $package -sPackage,Section
<persia> lfaraone: Doesn't matter.  Either way.
<Rhonda> … something along that lines might get you straightly there where you want to aim at.
<persia> lfaraone: You can file a merge proposal.  You can link a bug to a branch and subscribe sponsors.  You can attach a patch to a bug and subscribe sponsors.
<persia> lfaraone: Different sponsors look at the queue in different ways right now, but people are working on that.
<lfaraone> persia: which one has the greatest likelihood of being landed before the beta1? :)
<persia> lfaraone: Dunno.  depends who decides to do sponsoring before beta1 :)
 * lfaraone choses D, all of the above.
<persia> lfaraone: Pick the one that makes the most sense to *you*
<persia> lfaraone: Please *don't* choose D.  That just makes it complicated because whoever sponsors it has to do *two* workflows instead of one.
<persia> And it may even reduce the chance of getting sponsored because that's extra work for the sponsor.
<lfaraone> persia: I'm kidding.
<persia> good :)
<lfaraone> persia: okay, so I just filed https://code.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubuntu/lucid/python-gasp/lp419501/+merge/21242
<persia> lfaraone: Which should soon show at http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring
<lfaraone> wow, I have to say, I love the way LP does code review.
<geser> Rhonda: thanks for the hint about reducing the sources.list to only main, that cut down the list of rdepends to a manageable size
 * Rhonda giggles at http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_69
 * Rhonda . o O ( sorry :) )
<Adri2000> sistpoty|work: re: blobby FFe. to make sure I understand correctly: you're ok with the FFe if I find an archive admin willing to sync the current blobby version. i.e. without the ftbfs fix and without the build-dep on the (non-existent in lucid) tinyxml package. right?
<persia> Um, can that not be done?
<persia> If there is a known ftbfs fix, don't bother to sync, just upload like one might a merge with the FTBFS fix.
<persia> (assuming appeoved FFe for other stuff)
<Adri2000> persia: the FFe is about a NEW package, and the question is whether or not wait for the next debian revision for syncing. this next revision will fix ftbfs on 2 architectures which ubuntu doesn't support, and will include a build-dep on tinyxml, which is not in lucid
<Adri2000> so if we take this new revision, we need to FFe and sync tinyxml as well
<Adri2000> if we don't, we take a package that doesn't build on s390 and sh4. which I think is not really a problem for ubuntu :)
<Adri2000> bug #537015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537015 in ubuntu "FFe: Sync blobby 0.8-dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537015
<sistpoty|work> Adri2000: yes, I'm ok with the current version
<Adri2000> cool! :) /me checks the archive admins list
<lfaraone> persia: what can I do if I filed a FFE a couple days ago and no action has been taken on it?
<psusi> I'm a little confused about the seeds... there are ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop metapackages that seem to be generated from the seeds, but according to the seed management wiki page, there are also boot and server seeds, but I can't find those meta packages
<Adri2000> james_w or jdstrand: ping. would you have a few minutes for a sync please? the sooner we sync it the better, because there will soon be an upload in debian that we don't want in lucid :) it's LP #537015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537015 in ubuntu "FFe: Sync blobby 0.8-dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537015
<geser> renaming binary packages needs a FFe, right? (here: postgresql-8.3-pllua -> postgresql-8.4-pllua)
<ScottK> geser: I think it's a bug not to work with the default pg, so I'd say no.
<jdstrand> Adri2000: sync'd. it now just needs to be deNEWed
<Adri2000> jdstrand: thank you. do I need to do something in particular to help deNEWing it? or should I just wait until someone processes the queue?
<jdstrand> Adri2000: no, your job is done. thanks :)
<Adri2000> :)
<randomaction> sistpoty|work: git-buildpackage uploaded (bug 525116)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525116 in git-buildpackage "please merge git-buildpackage 0.4.65 from Debian unstable (full patch included)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525116
<sistpoty|work> randomaction: thanks!
<randomaction> np, Rolf did the merge
<sistpoty|work> but you uploaded it ;)
<randomaction> can we have it in beta1?
<sistpoty|work> randomaction: sure, should go through with the next flush of the queue
<BlackZ> I have patched a new upstream version of a package in ubuntu repository. It's the first version for ubuntu (version-0ubuntu1), because it's in debian (version-1). Now: should I request a freeze exception for the package, right? (It builds)
<randomaction> BlackZ: if -1 doesn't have obvious improvements relative to -0ubuntu1, there's no point
<BlackZ> randomaction: it fixes some bugs in the last release
<randomaction> and Debian and Ubuntu have the same upstream version?
<BlackZ> randomaction: yes
<randomaction> then I'd say that no FFe is needed, just a sync
<randomaction> because there are no new features when we upgrade from -0ubuntu1 to -1
<BlackZ> randomaction: the upstream version is 2.0.7-1, the new upstream version is 2.0.9, so will be 2.0.9-0ubuntu1, right?
<randomaction> right, but - are you planning an upgrade to another upstream version? (and can you name the package?)
<BlackZ> randomaction: yes - gimp-dds
<randomaction> ok, I misunderstood you previously
<randomaction> there's no need to prepare 2.0.9-0ubuntu1 because we can just sync 2.0.9-1
<randomaction> and whether you need FFe or not depends on if there are new features in 2.0.9 relative to 2.0.7
<BlackZ> randomaction: yes, they're. So can I use 2.0.9-1 in debian/control file for the new upstream version?
<BlackZ> ops sprry
<BlackZ> sorry*
<BlackZ> I meant debian/changelog
<randomaction> no, just request a sync of 2.0.9-1 from Debian unstable
<randomaction> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<BlackZ> I'll do. Thank you, randomaction
<BlackZ> please, help with bug #538195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538195 in gimp-dds "Please sync gimp-dds 2.0.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538195
<sebner> BlackZ: 2.0.8 says: Added support for gamma-correct mipmap filtering in the advanced options
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> What's the status of archive reorg? Can MOTU still upload to all of universe at the moment?
<randomaction> RainCT: yes, but the archive is frozen for beta
<RainCT> ok, I'm asking cause sebner is trying to confuse me (and achieving it quite well) *g*
<RainCT> thx
<micahg> RainCT: according to the post to -devel-announce, uploads to universe are ok, but need manual queue approval
<sebner> RainCT: nah,, I explained everything super easy to you :P
<sebner> micahg: randomaction : He refers to package-sets/archive-reorg
<micahg> sebner: yes, I was answering the second Q per the -devel-announce email
<Laney> cjwatson is the one to ask
<sebner> micahg: cli-package set (1 hour ago) is already done so no :P
<randomaction> sebner: I did an upload to universe like 3 hours ago
<sebner> randomaction: the question was of universe
<sebner> randomaction: *all
<cjwatson> MOTU's status has not changed
<micahg> sebner: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000691.html
<cjwatson> and it's not intended for the motu team to lose the ability to upload to what's currently universe
<sebner> cjwatson: so the package sets will be working with lucid+1?
<cjwatson> the cli-mono set already works in lucid
<sebner> then MOTU can't upload to all of universe
<cjwatson> hmm?
<sebner> that's what I meant micahg
<psusi> I'm a little confused about the seeds... there are ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop metapackages that seem to be generated from the seeds, but according to the seed management wiki page, there are also boot and server seeds, but I can't find those meta packages
<sebner> cjwatson: every motu to all of universe
<randomaction> did cli-mono packages move to main, then?
<cjwatson> I believe this to be false
<Laney> There's some idea about MOTU becoming the upload team for "unseeded" packages
<cjwatson> give me an example package
<Laney> That's what sebner is talking about
<sebner> Laney++
<cjwatson> so, that has been discussed in very vague terms
<cjwatson> it hasn't remotely been implemented
<sebner> randomaction: nope, just a special package-set with limited members
<cjwatson> but even then - unseeded technically only refers to the "primary" package sets, like kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop - the ones that are generated from seeds
<cjwatson> cli-mono is just a big list of packages, not a seed
<RainCT> cjwatson: so eg for CLI right now both people in the CLI group and MOTU can upload packages?
<cjwatson> so, as stated, there's no reason why motu would lose the ability to upload to cli-mono just because a package set has been defined for it
<cjwatson> RainCT: yes, you can test this
<cjwatson> (without uploading!)
<cjwatson> give me a mono package in universe
<Laney> tasque
<cjwatson> in a checkout of lp:ubuntu-archive-tools:
<cjwatson> ... oh, heh, wait, it doesn't show what I expected :)
<cjwatson> edit_acl.py just doesn't follow components, that's all.  bug in the tool.
<cjwatson> anyway, while I can't show you it by a paste from a terminal session, package set permissions and component permissions are ORed
<Laney> what happens when components go away?
<cjwatson> by then, we'll have defined things in much more detail so that I can actually answer that question
<cjwatson> but I would expect there to be a package set (probably implicitly generated, rather than having to be maintained by hand) containing all packages not in, err, something like ubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-netbook + ubuntu-server + kubuntu
<cjwatson> or whatever
<Laney> OK, that's what I understand too.
<Laney> (package sets being a bit orthogonal to MOTU)
<jcastro> hyperair: what's the plan for banshee 1.5.5? Post beta1?
<hyperair> jcastro: er do we have any new freezes in place yet?
<jcastro> this morning I believe
<hyperair> ._.
<hyperair> i'm late, huh
<jcastro> I dunno
<Laney> there are no extra freezes for universe
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> i've filed a sync request.
<sebner> hyperair: beta freeze = only main
<hyperair> it needs an archive admin to take care of it
<hyperair> sebner: i see.
<sebner> hyperair: banshee \o/
<sistpoty> hm, so I just update my bios using flashrom, and the result is that my network card has an hw addr, that's invalid, *sigh*
<sistpoty> updated even
<sebner> sistpoty: *cheerio*
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sebner> sistpoty: I do support your bleeding edge attitude but flashing stuff is usually a bad idea *g*
<geser> sistpoty: you sure you flashed the right eeprom? :)
<sistpoty> sebner: I had hoped that this fixes my slow response time of a maxtor sata drive (which only happends with my new mainboard)
<sebner> sistpoty: and instead it br0ke your network card? That's certainly an EPIC FAIL :P
<sistpoty> geser: I flashed... something *g*
 * sistpoty picks up a hex editor and looks for the mac address in the bios rom file *g*
<sistpoty> wouldn't be the first time I patched a bios update by hand *g*
<BlackZ> if a two upstream releases hasn't the README file nor NEWS, etc. how can I request an freeze exception?
<BlackZ> can I use the info for new releases from the upstream website?
<sebner> BlackZ: sure ;)
<cjwatson> RainCT: there we go, that's more like it ...
<cjwatson> $ ./edit_acl.py -S lucid -s tasque query
<cjwatson> == All uploaders for package 'tasque' ==
<cjwatson> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-cli-mono-dev: package set 'cli-mono' in lucid
<cjwatson> Archive Upload Rights for motu: component 'universe' in lucid
<RainCT> cjwatson: thanks for confirming that :)
<MTecknology> !dpatch
<MTecknology> I'm trying to understand dpatch but I'm kinda lost - anything easy to follow for figuring out how to add a patch with it?
<Smeuuh> siretart`: I've been told to bug you, it would seem mplayer is broken from the latest update
<siretart`> Smeuuh: well, it works for me :-)
<Smeuuh> siretart`: I'm using amd64, latest update just made /usr/bin/mplayer disappear, it'd seem
<Smeuuh> first off, mplayer is version ubuntu13, mplayer-nogui is version ubuntu14, is that normal?
<siretart`> no, they all should be at ubuntu14
<Smeuuh> right, any chance the build failed on amd64 or something ?
<Smeuuh> it'd seem ubuntu14 is available for i386, not for amd64
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, dpatch-edit-patch name.dpatch? and then verify that it is in debian/patches/00list?
<Smeuuh> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer_1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu14_amd64.deb vs same thing with i386
<Smeuuh> (not specific to the german mirror)
<siretart`> Smeuuh: try checking launchpad. or download/install that package manually. it seems your mirror is outdated
<siretart`> or rather: not updated yet
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: apparently I keep over thinking the patching systems...
<Smeuuh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu14 it's missing the amd64 part
<Smeuuh> has it just not been built yet?
<siretart`> Smeuuh: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu14/+build/1556521
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, if you do dpatch-edit-patch name.dpatch, it will create a new patch, the you make the changes, and then issue a Control+D. The patch will be in debian/patches/, but make sure it is listed in debian/patches/00list
<siretart`> Smeuuh: it hasn't been built yet
<siretart`> "Start in 3 hours"
<Smeuuh> oh, alright then, should I just wait?
<siretart`> yes
<Smeuuh> ok, first time it happened to me
<sistpoty> hm, do we have any hex editor in the archive that allows to search for binary patterns including wildcards?
<Smeuuh> thanks siretart`, sorry for the confusion
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: awesome - thanks
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, here's the wikipage that helped me while learning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: thanks, dpatch was pretty neat - I'm hoping this builds correctly on my system so I can push the change out to launchpad and very eagerly get this on my servers
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, awesome!!
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: I feel like I'm starting to crawl out of the noob packager state - maybe I'll be able to offer real contributions to motu eventually :)
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, it is just practice, practice, practice, and ask questions when doubts, and continue to ask questions and so on :)
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: If there's a really awesome module to add to something, is that something that could find its way into ubuntu repos or would it probably be best left for its own ppa?
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, let's say for ie. you wanna add a module to a apache to be shipped in the package? I don't really, however if it's only thing to change how the package is configured and/or the module comes from upstream and its included in upstream but disabled in Ubuntu, you could make it find its way into the package
<RoAkSoAx> it is just matter of a bug report and evaluation
<MTecknology> ok, I was just curious - I just added a module to nginx, building in LP now
<MTecknology> I don't expect this to make it in, it just made me curious
<MTecknology> i386 and lpia done, one left :D
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, what module (I usually merge nginx from debain :) )
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: upload-status
<MTecknology> I want it for Drupal7
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, this one? nginx_upload_progress_module
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxHttpUploadProgressModule
<MTecknology> ya
<directhex> yay i'm on youtube \o/
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, I see, well I don't really know since It doesn't come with the source, but i'll try to poke someone about it and see what they say
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: If this works, then the addition of it was unbelievably easy, patch-edit-patch upload-status-module; mkdir modules; git clone ...; mv ... modules/upload-status; vim debian/rules; Ctrl+D
<crimsun> jcastro: http://gregdekspeaks.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/any-bored-weekend-hackers-out-there/ looks interesting
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, note, we don't use patch systems for what is inside debian/ :), we modify that directly
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: did that wind up in the patch? - I hoped it wouldn't :P
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, i mean, we only use patchsystems to patch the source code
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> oops
<MTecknology> hopefully that doesn't screw this up.. then I can fix that next time
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: should it still work even if the change to debian/rules is in the patch?
<MTecknology> - just so I don't need to redo it this time - fix it when there's a reason to change it anyway
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, you could just edit the patch manually adn remove the part that patches something under debian/ and then edit it directly
<MTecknology> I meant because it's almost done building in LP - once this 4min is up for amd64
<MTecknology> which has been sitting there a while now..
<MTecknology> I'm fixing it now - I'll just upload again
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: so in 00list, I should add my patch name to the end of it; then dpatch-edit-patch my_patch last_patch_listed so when I'm editing things I'm looking at things with all the patches applied?
<MTecknology> dpatch-edit-patch nginx-upload-progress.dpatch nginx-upstream-fair.dpatch  ?
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, first dpatch-edit-patch your_patch.dpatch, then edit everything you need to edit not in debian/. then Ctrl-D. once done, edit 00list to add your_patch and edit the rest, if necessary, in debian/
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, and, yes, it will apply the changes so that your changes are with the patches already applied
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: how are they applied? top->bottom or bottom->top?
<RoAkSoAx> top bottom i believe
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: redone - the right way :D
<RoAkSoAx> MTecknology, ;)
<MTecknology> and the one done the wrong way just finished building :P
<MTecknology> RoAkSoAx: funny how that works out :P
<sistpoty> directhex: bug #537691 implies removing a number of source packages?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537691 in Ubuntu Lucid "[needs-packaging] banshee-community-extensions - community add-ons for Banshee media player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537691
<directhex> sistpoty, yes, that would be the case
<sistpoty> directhex: it's not yet throught debian/new, right?
<directhex> sistpoty, no, i only threw it at NEW earlier this evening, once hyperair had finished preparing a package for yesterday's 1.5.5 release
<sistpoty> directhex: I must admit that I'd like to not keep archive admins from more important duties, however if you can find an archive admin to do new processing I won't object
<sistpoty> directhex: and I guess it could get easier if it went through debian/new already (maybe DktrKranz, congrats btw. might pick an out of order oppurtunity ;))
<directhex> sistpoty, oh yes, i need to start dividing my ftpmaster puppy-eyes between bddebian and DktrKranz now don't I. mustn't let any one ftpmaster feel i'm abusing my position...
<sistpoty> hehe
<directhex> i dread to think of the size of my ftpmaster favours pile by now @_@
<sistpoty> directhex: oh, did you check that the upgrade path is sane in regards to the to be removed packages?
<directhex> sistpoty, i did now! works fine, of course. the clue is the fifth line of debian/control
<sistpoty> directhex: fine, fine (and yes, I didn't check the details of someone doing known good packaging *g*)
<directhex> sistpoty, you're right that i should have actually checked earlier about the upgrade path thing... i basically asked hyperair a few days ago if it handled those sanely, and he said yes.
<sistpoty> heh, at least I still know when to point out possible points of fail *g*
<directhex> i didn't really care much about b-c-e as a priority until i started the whole u1ms plugin process... what, a week ago?
<jcastro> directhex: yeah, you're only a day or so behind your counterpart, which is in main!
<directhex> jcastro, and has paid staff working on it? there's little actual difference though, since all the magic's in libubuntuone
<directhex> look at it this way:
<directhex> this is a banshee extension which just shows a custom label: http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/banshee-community-extensions/blobs/master/build/extension-template/Banshee.Template/TemplateSource.cs
<directhex> this is u1ms: http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/banshee-community-extensions/blobs/master/src/UbuntuOneMusicStore/Banshee.UbuntuOneMusicStore/UbuntuOneMusicStoreSource.cs
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-13
<sistpoty> bdmurray: maybe you're needs-packaging script is a little bit too greedy, or directhex shouldn't have put needs-packaging in the bug (bug #537691) ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537691 in Ubuntu Lucid "[needs-packaging] banshee-community-extensions - community add-ons for Banshee media player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537691
<directhex> sistpoty, the docs say needs-packaging with assignment is the correct tag for ITP equivalents!
<sistpoty> directhex: the docs don't say "don't spam ubuntu-release".... yet :P
<sistpoty> (there was a "kernel-version-unknown" script at work that created much more spam though, seems fixed at least now)
<directhex> well... the risks of combining an ITP, FFe, and removing four old source packages into a single bug...
<sistpoty> heh
<bdmurray> sistpoty: wow, that's weird its been running for quite awhile and I haven't seen that happen
<sistpoty> bdmurray: that wasn't really to blame you, just a late night observation ;)
<bdmurray> sistpoty: okay, I think it is because its status is tracked in Lucid
<sistpoty> bdmurray: interesting, thanks!
 * directhex sets bdmurray to wishlist
<directhex> time for sleep
<sistpoty> gn8 directhex
<ScottK> In Soviet Russia, wishlist sets you.
<sistpoty> hah
<jayvee> lol
<sistpoty> ScottK: btw.: what do you think about bug #535386... (I'm not even halfway through)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535386 in gnat-4.4 "FFEs for ada packages in lucid / arm builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535386
<ScottK> sistpoty: I say go for it.
<sistpoty> ScottK: also my impression, but I think I'll still go through the entire list to make sure that there's no fallout
<ScottK> OK.
<ddecator> i'm trying to learn packaging, and i watched the video tutorials on the wiki (very helpful btw), but i'm wondering if there is a good way just to practice packaging?
<jayvee> out of curiosity, when I've uploaded a .diff.gz to a bug and I'm waiting for someone to look at it, should the bug be In Progress, Fix Committed, or what?
<jayvee> the statuses don't seem to fit exactly
<jpds> In progress I believe.
<sistpoty> jayvee: a .diff.gz means that you want to get a new upstream version in?
<jayvee> sistpoty: yeah
<sistpoty> jayvee: then new please and subsribe ubuntu-release
<sistpoty> subscribe even
<jayvee> I have ~ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed already. What's the difference?
<jayvee> LP #529350 if you're interested, btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529350 in tahoe-lafs "please upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Lucid to v1.6.1 of Tahoe-LAFS" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529350
<sistpoty> jayvee: we're in feature freeze right now, so unless the new upstream version is a bugfix only version, it needs a ffe
<sistpoty> !FFe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<jayvee> yeah, it's only a bugfix release from upstream
<jayvee> so not a problem
<sistpoty> jayvee: then sponsors will deal with it, no matter if it's new or confirmed or triaged
<jayvee> sistpoty: so do I still need to subscribe ~ubuntu-release?
<sistpoty> jayvee: not for a bugfix only update
<sistpoty> but please note that in the bug
<jayvee> okay
<jayvee> sistpoty: the bug description already notes that it is bugfix–only
<jayvee> “This is a bug-fix release which changes nothing except for fixing a few small regressions or bugs in v1.6.0.”
<sistpoty> jayvee: good, good ;)
 * sistpoty can't see ada now for at least 10 days *g*
 * sistpoty goes to bed... gn8 everyone
<nigelb> persia: got time to review brian's reply about patch review?
<wzssyqa> if i want to use dh_pysupport,where should i install the .so module?
<wzssyqa> can dh_pysupport install modules for python of several versions,such as for both python2.6 and python3.1?
<persia> That is precisely the reason it exists.
<wzssyqa> persia: how to do it?
<persia> wzssyqa: For that, I'm not the right person to ask.
<wzssyqa> persia: who is the right man?i have googled for days
<persia> Did you encounter the python policy document?  I believe it explains things for module packagers.
<wzssyqa> persia: it seems that just ask for copying files to /usr/local/lib/pythonX.Y
<persia> I can't help if you get stuck, but I'd really recommend starting from http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<persia> I'm sure that's wrong.
<ScottK> Actually, I don't think pysupport works for Python3.1 yet.
<ScottK> Definitely not /usr/local.
<ScottK> POX_ is working on a new and better way to package things for Python 3.
<ScottK> wzssyqa: IIRC, /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages although that may be where pysupport moves it.
 * ScottK is really tired.
<fabrice_sp> jayvee, ping
<jayvee> fabrice_sp: pong
<jayvee> ?
<jayvee> fabrice_sp: pong
<fabrice_sp> soory: my xwindows got killed
<jayvee> ouch, that's always fun
<fabrice_sp> especially when you have a lot of opened windows :-/
<fabrice_sp> it's about bug 529350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529350 in tahoe-lafs "please upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Lucid to v1.6.1 of Tahoe-LAFS" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529350
<jayvee> okay
<fabrice_sp> would you mind changing it to source format 3.0, to add the change in upstream source as a patch?
<fabrice_sp> also, the watch file has to be updated (I can give you the right one, if you want)
<fabrice_sp> and there are 2 lintian warnings that should be fixed
<fabrice_sp> will you take care of all that, or you prefer me to do it? :-)
<jayvee> oops, didn't get your e-mail
<jayvee> I use thunderbird, and it is terrible at notifying
<fabrice_sp> hmm, to be honest, I din't updated the bug report yet :-)
<fabrice_sp> I know
 * fabrice_sp uses also thunderbird
<jayvee> whatever the lintian warnings are, they were probably already there when I took the package
<fabrice_sp> well, used: my motherboard stopped working, and I lost my main system
<fabrice_sp> jayvee, sure: like the absence of patch system
<fabrice_sp> but it would be cleaner. That's why I'm asking you here :-)
<jayvee> to be honest, I'm really inexperienced
<jayvee> I'm willing to have a go, though, but just not right now
<jayvee> quite busy at the moment.
<fabrice_sp> it's up to you
<fabrice_sp> ok: I'll make the changes then
<fabrice_sp> thanks for your debdiff, anyway!
<jayvee> I could maybe do it later tonight
<jayvee> but if you want it done quickly, you'd better do it :)
<fabrice_sp> as soon as it's before release date, it's ok :-)
<fabrice_sp> I'll put that comments in the bug report and assigned it back to you, ok?
<jayvee> sure thing
<fabrice_sp> cool.
<fabrice_sp> thanks!
<jayvee> thanks for the guidance with the sponsorship
<jayvee> I'll know to unassign myself and mark as confirmed in future. :)
<fabrice_sp> that's why I made that comment ;-)
<wzssyqa> which is dh_pysupport standard-dir
<fabrice_sp> man dh_pysupport ?
<fabrice_sp> yeah, it's in the manpage :-)
<wzssyqa> fabrice_sp: there is nothing about it
<fabrice_sp> wzssyqa, /usr/lib/pythonX.Y/site-packages is not what you are looking for?
<wzssyqa> fabrice_sp: what i am looking for is about pyshared
<fabrice_sp> wzssyqa, sorry, then. I don't understand your question
<wzssyqa> fabrice_sp: it seems that put python modules to /usr/lib/pyshared ,it can support several versions of python ,auto
<wzssyqa> fabrice_sp: there is a xxx.public file ,is it auto geneart or manual write?
<fabrice_sp> wzssyqa, it's supposed to be generated automatically: I never saw this files in any Debian package I touched
<wzssyqa> fabrice_sp: o ,thx
<randomaction> kamalm: ping re bug 260406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260406 in gnuradio "Please merge gnuradio 3.2.2.dfsg-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260406
<ricotz> RAOF, hello, is there allready progress on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/537903 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537903 in gjs "JS tests failing in gjs on i386 and armel" [Low,Triaged]
<RAOF> ricotz: You're itching to have an installable gnome-shell? :)
<ricotz> RAOF, yeah it only effects i386 so it not bugging myself ;-)
<RAOF> ricotz: There's some progress on it, but micahg would know more; he had another day's work on it.
<ricotz> RAOF, i didnt look into the problem much deeper after i saw this bug report, so hoped it will get fixed :P
<RAOF> It'll certainly get worked around if nothing else; disabling the JIT makes everything work.
<ricotz> ok, will look into this
<ricotz> RAOF, ty
<ari-tczew> is FFe needed for new upstream release _necessary_ to get in lucid?
<persia> ari-tczew: An FFe is required if new features are introduced.  This is unrelated to version numbers or upstream releases.
<persia> Frequently new upstream releases contain new features, which is why many believe an FFe is required for a new upstream release.
<persia> also, note that we're currently in BetaFreeze, so please refrain from uploading anything that affects images until the freeze has lifted.
<persia> (except if fixing a bug apparent in the images)
<ari-tczew> persia, my request is for broken package (and ftbfs), fix is merging new upstream release with debian testing
<ari-tczew> maybe do you want take a look ?
<persia> ari-tczew: Does this involve new features?  Is there a way to solve it without introducing the new features?  Do these features affect anything else?  (related packages, documentation, etc.)
<ari-tczew> persia: this is package called xserver-xorg-input-joystick which currently ubuntu's version is related to xserver 1.6, but now lucid has got xserver 1.7 and xserver-xorg-input-joystick from debian testing is related to xserver 1.7
<persia> That doesn't answer any of my questions :)
<ari-tczew> okay, so I think that there's no other way to fix problem
<ari-tczew> and current debian testing's package is adjusted for xserver 1.7
<persia> ari-tczew: OK.  That still leaves: Does this involve new features?  Do these features affect anything else? (related packages, documentation, etc.)
<ari-tczew> persia: I think that there is no big-major changes, bug 538376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538376 in xserver-xorg-input-joystick "[FFe] Merge xserver-xorg-input-joystick 1:1.5.0-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538376
<persia> ari-tczew: That, again, is not what I asked.  Are there new features?  Do these features affect anything else?
<ari-tczew> new features - I don't know.
<persia> ari-tczew: Also, the merge is borderline useless in it's current state, as X no longer uses HAL.
<persia> ari-tczew: Well, find out :)
<persia> ari-tczew: There's a good chance that you do not need an FFe for this (depending on the results of your feature investigation).  That said, I think that you also have to investigate to see if the merge does anything useful : it may be that a sync is sufficient.
<ari-tczew> persia: great! but now I need to ask a delta uploader about delta utility
<persia> ari-tczew: Well, you've asked for feedback from two teams for this bug, potentially wasting the time of both of them, because you don't know if it needs an FFe, and you don't know if the merge is correct.
<persia> Please finish this before going to the next thing.
<ari-tczew> persia: so what's the conclusion: FFe is need or not?
<persia> ari-tczew: The conclusion is waiting on your investigation to determine if there are new features.
<persia> ari-tczew: So, please investigate.
<persia> ari-tczew: Also, please investigate whether the .fdi file is used or not when the driver is loaded into X.  If it is not, then this becomes a sync.
<ari-tczew> persia: ok, I'm unsubscribing teams
<persia> You can't :)
<ari-tczew> huh! a few days ago launchpad got option: if you have subscribed someone else, you can unsubscribe!
<persia> Oh.  That's great!  Thanks.
<persia> Please investigate, and resubscribe when the investigation is done.
<persia> I'd personally like to see this update happen.
<ari-tczew> persia: oh, this option propably is gone, could you unsubscribe sponsors?
<persia> Sure.
<persia> Because they are busy, you might want to ask the release team to unsubscribe in #ubuntu-release : this avoids then reviewing bugs that aren't ready for their review.
<ari-tczew> persia: I;m busy also :)
<persia> Well sure, but they try not to waste your time: you could extend the same courtesy to them :)
<ari-tczew> arrrghhh, don't love procedures and bureaucracy ;f
<iulian> persia, ari-tczew:  What is the bug number?
<ari-tczew> iulian:  bug 538376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538376 in xserver-xorg-input-joystick "[FFe] Merge xserver-xorg-input-joystick 1:1.5.0-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538376
<iulian> OK, I've unsubscribed ubuntu-release.  Please resubscribe when ready.
<ari-tczew> thnx
<ari-tczew> is there any different between MoM and Lucas merges?
<persia> They are generated independently, but the lists of what isn't merged ought be the same.
<ari-tczew> ok thanks
<samgee> Hi. 'apt-cache show joe' shows "Section: universe/editors", but if I 'apt-get source joe' and dpkg-buildpackage it I get "Section: editors". What magic is involved to get it in universe?
<geser> what you mean with "get it in universe"?
<geser> joe is in universe
<persia> samgee: There's an overrides file that changes things in the distributed packages.
<samgee> persia, how does that work? any docs about that?
<samgee> geser, I want the section to say "universe/editors"
<persia> samgee: When something is published, the contents of the override, if present, override the package settings when generating Packages and Sources.  You might find docs in the Soyuz docs, or for other archive management tools in their docs.
<persia> samgee: You really don't care.  If you download joe, you'll find it claims to be in Section: editors inside the package.
<samgee> as a user I wouldn't care, but as a gNewSense developer I do need this
<persia> The distinction is only important if one uses components to manage one's archive, which tends only to matter when one has some reason to differentiate thousands of packages.
<persia> samgee: Which tool does gNewSense use to manage it's repository?
<samgee> reprepro
<samgee> well, reprepro and some bash scripting around that
<persia> Then you need to investigate the reprepro docs to see if it supports Overrides.
 * samgee checks
<persia> This is done by the archive management software, not in the individual packages.
<samgee> for our repo we mirror the ubuntu repo and change some package by doing: apt-get source + change some stuff + dpkg-buildpackage
<persia> OK.
<samgee> in that process we lose the component, so all binaries go in main
<samgee> and that's not what should be happening for e.g. linux
<persia> The key bit is that the value "universe/editors" is not stored within the package.  You don't have to do anything to the package to get it.
<persia> You need to make the changes in the repository management software.
<jpds> samgee: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/
<samgee> jpds, that looks very useful, thanks
<persia> jpds: Hey.  Can you review my ubumirror merge?
<jpds> persia: Sure, give me a bit to wake up.
<persia> jpds: Sure :)
<kamalm> randomaction: good morning - pong re bug 260406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260406 in gnuradio "Please merge gnuradio 3.2.2.dfsg-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260406
<randomaction> kamalm: morning :) Why are additional build dependencies necessary?
<kamalm> randomaction: because the package FTBFS in Lucid without them.  I don't know why Debian doesn't seem to need those additional build-deps:  (libdirectfb-dev, libesd0-dev, libpulse-dev, libaa1-dev, libcaca-dev), and I couldn't find any single package that I could depend on that would bring them all in.
<randomaction> I tried removing them, and the package built (so the only reason for FTBFS were the moc files). This was several days ago, I'll check again now.
<kamalm> randomaction: oh really!?
<kamalm> randomaction: I will try building without them again also (it was considerably more than several days ago that I did this work!)
<randomaction> and another thing: I believe that removal of stale moc files belongs to the clean target
<BlackZ> please, help with bug #538265 thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538265 in gimp-dds "[FFe] Please sync gimp-dds 2.0.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538265
<randomaction> it's called first on buildds and by pbuilder, and this way we keep the semantics of "clean undoes build"
<vish> BlackZ: you reported the bug?
<BlackZ> vish: yes
<vish> BlackZ: then you need to ask someone in #ubuntu-devel , [ is that right persia? ]
<kamalm> randomaction: I think I experimented with putting the moc-removal into the distclean target (and was unsatisfied with the result).  How about if I make another pass at it, and try moving it to the clean target -- and also re-try without the additional build-deps?
<vish> BlackZ: oops  , i'm the wrong channel. :/  [/me thought it was ubuntu-bugs]
<randomaction> kamalm: I mean, clean target in debian/rules
<kamalm> randomaction: yes, I undestand
<BlackZ> vish: no worries !
<kamalm> *I understand too
<randomaction> kamalm: sure, if it works out, I think it's time we uploaded it
<kamalm> randomaction: yeah, before it dies of old age!  ;-)  Okay, I'll get on it.  Thanks!
<kamalm> randomaction: please unsub u-u-s from bug 260406 while I work on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260406 in gnuradio "Please merge gnuradio 3.2.2.dfsg-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260406
<randomaction> done
<persia> vish: This channel is fine (as you saw) :)
<vish> ;)
<lfaraone> If I discover a package in universe has a local DoS / loss of data vulnerability, who do I call? (other than Ghostbusters, of course)
<persia> lfaraone: File a security bug
<lfaraone> persia: are security bugs automagically marked as private? Marking a bug as such no longer seems an option on the bug form, and this bug has not been publicly disclosed yet.
<persia> lfaraone: Ask for more guidance on #ubuntu-hardened.  I'm not sure.
<persia> lfaraone: Look for an answer from someone who is on the ubuntu-security or MOTU SWAT teams.
<lfaraone> persia: looks like the docs confirm it, security bugs start as private. But I'll test in staging just to be sure :)
<persia> lfaraone: Obviously, don't put the real details in for your test :)
<lfaraone> persia: "lipsum - allows people to generate dummy text, disclosing secret latin magic" :P
<persia> Oh yeah!
<nigel_nb> persia: thanks for the reply.  I would have a tough time explaining :)
<MattJ> If I'm fixing a package in universe, but the Maintainer field in debian/control is a Debian developer, what should I update it to?
<nigel_nb> matti: just use 'update-maintainer' command
<MattJ> Aha, thanks
<nigel_nb> bah, tabfail
<MattJ> Heh, don't worry, he's used to it :)
<nigel_nb> hehe
<MattJ> How's this: http://matthewwild.co.uk/uploads/meld_1.3.0-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<matti> ;]
<matti> Meld.
<MattJ> I like Meld
<matti> I like it too.
<MattJ> I like it most when it works :)
<kamalm> randomaction: you're right -- no additional build-deps aren't needed to build gnuradio in Lucid -- I'll investigate what made me believe otherwise (trying it in Karmic now).  I did move the moc-removal into the clean target, which works fine.   So, bug 260406 is now once again ready for review.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260406 in gnuradio "Please merge gnuradio 3.2.2.dfsg-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260406
<randomaction> kamalm: thank you, I'm already test-building
<kamalm> randomaction: thank *you* for noticing the problems!
<randomaction> What is the procedure for moving the package from multiverse to universe? Just file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<persia> randomaction: Well, first verify the license (not only debian/copyright, but the source again as well), but otherwise, yes.
<randomaction> persia: Thanks. I have an additional clue that the package moved to main in Debian.
<persia> That's usually a strong indication :)
<MattJ> I attached my patch to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meld/+bug/505285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505285 in meld "Merge arrows invisible and unclickable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MattJ> Is there anything else I need do? or is my job done?
<randomaction> MattJ: I've subscribed the sponsorship team for you
<ryanakca> Could someone take a look at bug 538283 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538283 in turnin-ng "Please merge turnin-ng 1.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538283
 * DktrKranz remembers something about turnin-ng :)
<MattJ> randomaction: thanks
<ryanakca> DktrKranz: Hehe :D
<DktrKranz> ryanakca:  Fakesyncs used to have build1, but I remember there was some discussion on that.
<Laney> did they?
<DktrKranz> IIRC, yes
<Laney> but then the autosyncer would try it
<DktrKranz> so, in case of new upstream releases, they can be autosynced directly
<DktrKranz> that was one of the topic during discussion
<persia> Fakesyncs *never* had build1
<persia> That's always been wrong.
<Laney> Nothing changed from that discussion anyway
<DktrKranz> so I probably remember it wrong
<persia> Well, a few people uploaded stuff with "fakesync1", but I think the conclusion was that this was a bug in the archive admin tools that ought be fixed.
<DktrKranz> Indeed.
<persia> Mind you, I don't know what version we're supposed to use until the bug is fixed.
<persia> We probably ought make best efforts to not let that happen.
<persia> DktrKranz: Do you know if UDD tracks artifact variance in a way that we can use to identify the outstanding issues?
<DktrKranz> persia: do you mean md5sums for .orig.tar.* ?
<persia> Well, I mean actual artifact identity, but checksum mismatches are a proxy for that :)
<DktrKranz> I can have a look
<DktrKranz> projectb (the monster behind Debian archive does), but its data is not available on public services
<persia> I wonder if we oughtn't make some effort to resolve all of them over time.  I imagine we ought be able to avoid new ones (and I think we've been doing a reasonable job of that).
<DktrKranz> persia: from what I see, UDD tracks md5sums, so I can easily prepare a query to match them
<persia> Oh, cool.  Probably not worth promoting now, because of the freezes.
<DktrKranz> definitely
<persia> But I suspect we'll want to push to try to get back in sync as soon as squeeze releases, or so.
<persia> (as I expect squeeze to be well-frozen by the time lucid releases)
<DktrKranz> probably, RC count dropped recently, and RT could eventually see for a freeze soon
<DktrKranz> but no assurance of that
<persia> No, but the hints were all that it was expected for this month, so I'm guessing it'll happen in the next few weeks.
<persia> (maybe April, but probably still before end-april)
<ScottK> It had been scheduled for March, but ~ a month ago it was announced that it wouldn't happen yet.
<persia> I saw that.  I just have a feeling that it's close anyway.  Maybe I'm wrong.
<DktrKranz> persia: it's not that immediate as I thought, but I can easily integrate query with some Python to have a more precise picture, let's schedule it for {lucid,squeeze}+1
<persia> squeeze+1 is the right schedule, in my mind, because syncs are one-way, really.
<persia> Where we are in Ubuntu doesn't matter, as long as we can overwrite in the next sweep of syncs.
<slytherin> Do I need to add upstream fixes descriptions in debian/changelog when uploading a new bugfix only release?
<persia> slytherin: If the upstream bugfixes are considered end-user-interesting, and the upstream changelog isn't in the package, yes.  If the upstream changes are the justification for an upload while the archive is on manual-accept, yes.  In all other cases, no.
<persia> The archive is currently on manual-accept, by the way :)
<slytherin> yes I know. That is why I asked. I will add the fixes.
<persia> slytherin: Just add enough that are interesting to end-users and archive-admins, rather than all of them :)
<slytherin> I will only add that are relevant to the contents of the package.
<persia> Does anyone know a good workaround for Debian bug #284274?  Is there a canned script somewhere?
<ubottu> Debian bug 284274 in fdupes "fdupes: option to replace duplicates with hard links" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/284274
 * persia wishes all computers were self-contained things that didn't need power cables or network cables or anything else.
<jpds> A world of complete wirelessness.
<hyperair> that would be cooll
<sebner> persia: intel(?) or some company is developing wireless power. Works already up to ~1 meter :P
<jdong> or you can build big coils and plug one into your mains and the other into your computer.....
<jdong> and as long as you have a decent active PFC power supply you might get somewhere.
<persia> Or I could just clean out under my desk properly one day :)
<jdong> (not responsible for any fires, huge electric bills, ....)
<DktrKranz> sebner: be sure to power off power while you check back side of your PC, or you get *shoooooocked* :)
<persia> DktrKranz: Actually, that's the nice thing about inductive broadcast : it only slowly cooks the user, rather than shocking them.
<sebner> DktrKranz: hahaha
<sebner> DktrKranz: he said *cooks* hahahaa
<DktrKranz> persia: I'm all for slow food
<persia> heh
<DktrKranz> american folks love McDonald's, we still keep tradition
<persia> That's the trick where you let the meat sit on a table in the warm breeze for 3 years, rather than putting it under the heat lamp?
<DktrKranz> mostly, but 3 years is only for cheese, some other products stay there for much more
<persia> Sorry.  It's my impatience showing :)
<sebner> persia: Our bacon only takes some weeks ;D
 * DktrKranz has a 26-year-old wine handy
<kamalm> randomaction: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnuradio suddenly says I'm "Not allowed here".   Is this due to it moving from multiverse to universe?  (Or has Launchpad finally decided that its had enough of me?  ;-)
<randomaction> kamalm: I think it's a bug, I'm not allowed too
<kamalm> I'll whine about it in #launchpad
<randomaction> and it got uploaded to multiverse
<randomaction> I opened a bug to move it to universe
#ubuntu-motu 2010-03-14
<nigelb> does every sync need an ffe?
<crimsun> only if it's a new version
<nigelb> we need to sync openclipart-openoffice.org (0.18+dfsg-9) from debian, we currently have dfsg-8
<nigelb> the one we have conflicts with openoffice
<crimsun> nope, just file a bug requesting the sync
<nigelb> okay :) thanks
<crimsun> if you're quick, I can approve it before I head out
<nigelb> 2 mins :)
<nigelb> there is already a sync request
<nigelb> looks like it has some build troubles
<nigelb> bug 529625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529625 in openclipart "Sync openclipart 0.18+dfsg-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529625
<crimsun> feel free to work on it :-)
<nigelb> yeah, getting to it
<lfaraone> Should a daemon's socket be in /var/run?
<nigelb> someone around to help me figure out build issues?  trying to build the new openclip art from debian
<nigelb> I keep getting this warning (inkscape:22890): WARNING **: Unimplemented style property SP_PROP_CLIP_RULE: value: evenodd
<nigelb> also can someone accept karmic nomination for bug 533369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533369 in debootstrap "Fails to debootstrap squeeze chroot due to missing apt-get" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533369
<micahg> any release members around?
<nigelb> micahg: I think ScottK is around
 * ScottK is here, but about to go to bed.  What's up?
<micahg> ScottK: was wondering if I can get FFe approval for fennec: bug 394219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394219 in fennec "[FFe] fennec 1.0 requires xulrunner 1.9.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394219
<crimsun> nigelb: approved
<nigelb> crimsun: thank you :)
<crimsun> yw
<ScottK> micahg: Ack'ed.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks :)
<micahg> ScottK: have a good night
<ScottK> Thanks.
<wrapster> i wanted to divert a library provided by a pkg libgmp3-dev and use one from a different pkg "sunwcsl". ... So i did this..http://pastie.org/868713
<wrapster> im pretty new to packaging and I wrote it in the preinst script.i would like to know if this is correct?
<nigelb> is there a reason why the new debootstrap isn't synced to ubuntu?
<micahg> nigelb: was after sync freeze
<nigelb> micahg: worth a sync?
<micahg> nigelb: idk, depends what changed
<nigelb> I'm trying to do an SRU and i'm wondering how to get an SRU without the bug being fixed in lucid
<nigelb> micahg: whole bunch of stuff http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.22/changelog
<micahg> nigelb: idk, better to ask someone else
<nigelb> I'll just wait for monday then
<ddecator> yay for late night packaging...
<michas> Hi, what is the correct way to handle menu entries? Debian uses the menu packet, but this seems not to be used by default. How do I configure my package to add an menu entry for ubuntu?
<geser> create a .desktop file
<persia> michas: You want to do two things: 1) use the menu system anyway, because some desktop environments require that, and 2) add an XDG .desktop file.
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#.desktop%20Files might help
<michas> Where do I find more information about XDG .desktop files?
<michas> oh, ok. :)
 * abogani waves
<abogani>  As reported in http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi the avr-libc package don't build from source.
<abogani>  I have the simple patch that fix it but I should open a bug on LP about this first? Or a merge request via bzr branch is enough?
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<persia> abogani: Either way *should* work at this point.
<persia> abogani: Actually, you might want to file a bug, but you don't need to put a patch on the bug: you can just link the branch.
 * persia thinks that branches not linked to bugs may not show up in the report
<persia> abogani: Just to verify, make sure that your issue is represented at http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring when you're done.
<abogani> persia: Ok I'll fill a bug then. Thanks!
<aburch> Hi.  Can somebody ack my two sync requests (538004 and 538005).  They already have a freeze exception.
<micahg> any u-u-s around?
<nhandler> micahg: Need something?
<micahg> nhandler: a debdiff sponsored :)
<nhandler> micahg: Bug # ?
<micahg> bug 530660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530660 in pidgin-microblog "Replace pidgin-mbpurple with pidgin-microblog (was: package pidgin-microblog (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/purple-2/liboldtwitter.so', which is also in pa..." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530660
<nhandler> micahg: Don't forget we are in Feature Freeze
<nhandler> micahg: You also do not need to mention changing the maintainer field in the changelog
<micahg> nhandler: k, and about FF, I figured this is a problem that needs to be fixed
<micahg> just a package rename
<nhandler> micahg: Yes, but you will want an FFe
<micahg> nhandler: FFe please?
<nhandler> micahg: :) One minute
<nhandler> micahg: Also, why is the transitional package Architecture: any ?
 * micahg looks
<micahg> oh, right, that can be i386
<micahg> nhandler: my first time doing transitional package from scratch
<nhandler> micahg: Why not just make it Arch: all ?
<micahg> will fix
<nhandler> Or was the old package only built for i386 ?
<micahg> nhandler: no, it was for amd64 and i386
<micahg> nhandler: is Arch: all i386 only?
<pochu> micahg: Arch: all is built only once (usually on i386) but can be installed on any architecture
<pochu> it's arch independent
<micahg> nhandler: fixed
<nhandler> micahg: And pidgin-mbpurple was already removed from lucid ?
<micahg> nhandler: I wanted to have the transitional package in place before requesting removal
<nhandler> micahg: And have you tested that upgrades and fresh installs work with this?
<micahg> nhandler: no, I suppose I could though
 * micahg fires up Lucid VM
<nhandler> micahg: Yeah, when requesting FFe's, you usually will want to include logs showing that everything works as expected.
<micahg> nhandler: I didn't realize it was an FFe...I'll test an install of the old package and then install the new package to simulate an upgrade
<micahg> nhandler: ugh...I seem to be having issues
<lfaraone> What exactly are UCSNs? I saw "UCSN-1" recently wrt clamav; I assume they're USNs for things not in main?
<nhandler> micahg: What type of issues?
<nhandler> lfaraone: Looks like it stands for Ubuntu Community Security Notice
<micahg> nhandler: it didn't install the files.  I think I have to modify more stuff :( apologies for not following this through all the way first
<nhandler> micahg: Hmm...Was this on lucid simply installing your modified pidgin-microblog or on lucid going from pidgin-mbpurple to -microblog ?
<micahg> nhandler: it didn't install hte files in any package
<lfaraone> nhandler: when did this get started? (apparently without fanfare :)
 * lfaraone has seen no docs mentioning it.
<nhandler> lfaraone: No clue. You will probably want to ask someone on the security team
<nhandler> micahg: Let me give it a try. Could you push your modified package to a PPA ?
<micahg> nhandler: already did
<nhandler> micahg: Which ppa?
<micahg> nhandler: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/patch-test/+packages
<micahg> nhandler: packages are empty
<micahg> nhandler: I just need to make a .install file for the microblog pacakge
<lfaraone> nhandler: you wouldn't happen to know anybody in motu-release we could bug about ground control, do you?
<nhandler> lfaraone: Do you have a bug?
<nhandler> And motu-release is now part of ubuntu-release fyi
<lfaraone> nhandler: bug 486807.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486807 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] groundcontrol" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486807
<nhandler> lfaraone: Didn't that get into Debian already?
<lfaraone> nhandler: correct. We're trying to get it into Lucid.
<nhandler> lfaraone: If it cleared NEW, we can sync it. No need for a '[needs-packaging]' bug
<lfaraone> nhandler: the needs-packaging bug was filed before I suggested we send it through Debian NEW.
<lfaraone> nhandler: if you prefer, I can retitle it.
<nhandler> lfaraone: So change it to a sync request ;)
<lfaraone> nhandler: done. bug 486807 modified.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486807 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] groundcontrol" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486807
<lfaraone> (it seems ubottu caches, it should read "Please sync groundcontrol 1.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)")
<lfaraone> nhandler: should the task be set to "confirmed" or "triaged", or is leaving it as it is fine?
<nhandler> lfaraone: It should technically be New and unassigned right now
<lfaraone> nhandler: also done :)
<nhandler> lfaraone: Great. Let me look it over
<micahg> nhandler: still not working, If I add a replaces on the new package, will that make it uninstall the old one first?
<nhandler> micahg: You might want to read through http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<micahg> nhandler: thanks, that's what I was jsut looking for
<micahg> nhandler: I didn't think this was going to be that hard :/
<nhandler> micahg: It gets easier ;)
<micahg> nhandler: yeah, I'm learning a lot...
<lfaraone> kees: ping.
<malev> hi there. is the mentors program currently working?
<micahg> nhandler: seems to work now, I'll attach a new debdifff
<crimsun> malev: It should be. Do you have a more precise question about it?
<malev> crimsun, no, I'm thinking in asking for a mentorship. that's all. but now I'm reading the packing guide
<crimsun> malev: ok, please feel free to follow up
<malev> crimsun, thanks!!
<malev> crimsun, is there a mail list of the motu team? or it's only for motus?
<crimsun> malev: it's used by MOTU, but it isn't private
<crimsun> ubuntu-motu at lists
<malev> cook!
<malev> }cool!
<malev> ja
<crimsun> feel free to pop into #ubuntu-packaging if you have specific packaging questions
<ScottK> crimsun: Since when is this not the place to ask packaging questions for Ubuntu?
<crimsun> ScottK: I'm unaware of this channel being deprecated for such a purpose. Recently #ubuntu-packaging was formed with the presumed intent of answering packaging questions.
<ScottK> crimsun: It seems odd to direct people away from here to get packaging questions answered.
<crimsun> ScottK: sure. It would help to clarify what the explicit separation is for #ubuntu-packaging.
<ScottK> crimsun: IIRC, it was created because there wasn't a good place for PPA packaging questions.
<lifeless> ubuntu-packaging was created as a non-official-ubuntu packaging forum
<lifeless> e.g.
<lifeless> PPA help
<lifeless> derivative distro help
<crimsun> so, if the intent is to answer only derivative packaging questions in that channel, we should make that distinction much more explicit in the [that channel's] topic
 * ScottK has never been there, so wouldn't know.
<lifeless> crimsun: I don't think it excludes non-derivatives
<lifeless> its just derivative questions here, in #launchpad, and #ubuntu-devel were all starting to pile up, and be confused
<crimsun> lifeless: I was fairly confused by the "Packaging for Ubuntu" bit in the topic
<lifeless> crimsun: hmm persia set it up; I'll defer to him to comment fi the topic is exactly what he meant
<kees> lfaraone: hello (saw your privmsg, I'll be working on it on monday)
<lfaraone> kees: thanks. let me know if you need a UCSN description writeup for it :)
<kees> lfaraone: okay, cool.  we're still working out the details on UCSNs.  We know we want to have it happen, but we haven't finalized it yet.  However, clamav was a good test run for a pretty big change.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-07
<micahg> DktrKranz: hi, pkg-multimedia would like a new version of scons, but I'm wondering what impact that has on existing packages, do all the rdepends need a rebuild?
<arand> The authour section in the manpage, does that refere to the manpage or the application?
<lifeless> manpage I believe
<lifeless> probably best to be explicit though
<arand> ok, cheers
<Mase_wk> hi guys, i am trying to package an application and I would like it to add it's directory to the PATH on installation. What is the preferred way to do this ?
<micahg> Mase_wk: to not do this at all...why can't you install in the appropriate existing paths
<Mase_wk> good question. I guess there is no real reason at all other than the install guides telling me to set it up this way
<Mase_wk> micahg: this is a small python utility which dynamically looks at the path of the executable to see where it should load the rest of it's components from
<Mase_wk> i think i would have to change that behavior to jam it in /usr/bin
<Mase_wk> is there a recommended way of doing that or should i just hard code it ?
<Mase_wk> it has a bunch of xslt, xml files as well as other python libs
<micahg> Mase_wk: I'm not so familiar with python utilities
<RAOF> The xslt, xml stuff sounds like it wants to go in /usr/share/$PACKAGENAME, and the other python bits treated differently.
<ScottK> The actual executable should still go in /usr/bin even though it's written in Python.
<Mase_wk> RAOF: right, so i'm not really sure what the best way to modify this application to make that happen is. Do i go through and hardcode it , or should i try an make it a config option and upstream it ?
<Mase_wk> at the moment it's reasonably dynamic, you just run the binary and it figures out where stuff is.
<RAOF> Yeah, but it's wrong :)
<RAOF> Or, at least, that's not *NIX-y.
<Mase_wk> yeh i understand that, i am just trying to work out how best to modify it
<RAOF> If you can see a clean way to do it upstream, that's better.
<RAOF> If you can't, it's ok to distro-patch.
<Mase_wk> hmm ok thanks
<arand> How can I run a lintian check on a plain manpage without having to go through the build procedure?
<dholbach> good morning
<X3lectric> hi guys, im trying to uplaod to my ppa, but lately idk why the orig.tar.gz gets stuck at 93622k out of 93623k
<X3lectric> irrespective of file size
<geser> X3lectric: I've heard about this "last 1k" problem, but don't remember what the issue is or if it's fixed or can be worked-around, try asking in #launchpad
<geser> I see you're already there
<Laney> it's a dput bug
<Laney> or a bug which is exposed by dput
<Laney> bug 193848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193848 in dput (Ubuntu) "dput stalling forever during upload without returning error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193848
<Laney> I think you can work around it by using sftp
<Laney> X3lectric: ^^^^
<Bachstelze> that's weird
<Bachstelze> it's old, but I never had this issue
<X3lectric> Laney: thx
<Laney> it depends on how your router handles passive FTP I think
<X3lectric> Laney: my router has no problems with passive ftp, its not a home network error
 * X3lectric knows networking backwards
<Laney> good for you
<X3lectric> Laney: this is a actual bug that ppa upload ned to bypass ftp and use sftp but the config for sftp on dput is proving a chanllenge
 * X3lectric is not ppa/launchpad jedi
 * X3lectric is not even bzr experienced
<Laney> X3lectric: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#SFTP%20and%20older%20versions%20of%20Ubuntu
<X3lectric> ya read that
<X3lectric> Permission denied (publickey)
<X3lectric> Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<Laney> you need to add your ssh key into launchpad
<X3lectric> google is not helping either
<X3lectric> Laney: it is added man
<X3lectric> https://launchpad.net/~x3lectric
<c2tarun> I was trying to install the build dependencies for a package and I got this error http://paste.kde.org/6685/, what is meaning of this error?
<X3lectric> c2tarun: try running a-t-get install -f
<X3lectric> er
<X3lectric> apt-get install -f
<c2tarun> X3lectric: here is what I got 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded.
<X3lectric> try installing the deps again
<X3lectric> you my wanna check wahts not getting upgraded
<X3lectric> idk kde
<X3lectric> apt-get install -f is supposed to fix any broken packages
<c2tarun> X3lectric: here are the build dependencies reported by dpkg-checkbuilddeps r-base-dev r-cran-xtable r-cran-spc r-cran-maptools r-cran-vcd r-cran-msm r-cran-vr r-cran-colorspace r-cran-matrix   while installing them I am getting the same error.
<X3lectric> dpkg --configure -a
<X3lectric> you may want to remove the respective packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<c2tarun> X3lectric: nothing happened, no output. What is the problem exactly?
<X3lectric> broken packages
<X3lectric> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Broken+packages&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<c2tarun> does dpkg-checkbuilddeps checks dependencies mentioned in debian/control file?
<c2tarun> I got this error while building a package http://paste.kde.org/6690/, when looked into file I found this line creating the problem http://paste.kde.org/6689/ I need help with the second argument passed in the function, what does it mean? is it typecasting?
<DktrKranz> micahg: which version? I pushed 2.0.1 soon after squeeze, isn't that enough?
<micahg> DktrKranz: yeah, but natty only has 2.0.0, so I'm wondering about an FFe, I just want to know how bad it affects everything
<DktrKranz> micahg: scons upstream is *very* smart about that, so minor versions are all about bugfixes
<DktrKranz> there could be some new features, but backward compatibility is almost always a guarantee
<micahg> DktrKranz: ok, what about rebuilds, do we need them for all build-depends or just stuff that is experiencing issues
<DktrKranz> (e.g. 1.X -> 2.X was a no-op for most of the rdeps)
 * micahg thought he saw a new feature or 2, which would require an FFe
<DktrKranz> no need to rebuild
<DktrKranz> I don't think there will be any differences
<DktrKranz> except failing packages which become buildable :)
<micahg> DktrKranz: ah, ok, that's great news, thanks
<DktrKranz> if you want, I could setup a test framework to rebuild all rdeps, just to make sure it works
<DktrKranz> (long time I didn't manage that, though)
<micahg> well, I just want to make the release team happy
<DktrKranz> also, some rebuilds have been managed by lucas in debian, no major issues reported
<delimiter> anyone can mentor me? I'm having trouble getting a package built for redis
<Bachstelze> delimiter: what's the problem?
<delimiter> I'm trying to get redis 2.2.2 built. when I do the pbuilder build step it bombs out. See http://pastebin.com/mAjUVzuw
<LLStarks> what do i apport against if i have a needs-packaging
<kklimonda> you don't
<kklimonda> you just open a new bug by hand
<delimiter> Bachstelze: presumably debian/tmp/redis-server should be auto created since "Package: redis-server" is in debian/control
<Bachstelze> delimiter: not 100% sure but I think so, yes
<LLStarks> kklimonda, but file against ubuntu, right?
<kklimonda> LLStarks: yes
<psusi> so is there some sort of magic bridge that connects gtk signals to dbus signals?
<broder> psusi: yes, but it's not pure magic. you ahve to tell glib about the dbus signals you care about
<broder> hmm...actually i'm not sure if that's true with gdbus. it was with dbus-glib
<psusi> ok.  now things are starting to make sense... now if I could just find this magic bridge...
<broder> psusi: are you using gdbus or dbus-glib?
<psusi> dunno, I'm looking at gnome-power-manager and UPower
<broder> dbus-glib, then
<broder> at least for g-p-m
<psusi> and don't really know anything about gtk or dbus before today ;)
<broder> (happened to have the code in front of me already)
<psusi> ohh?
<broder> so i don't know how things work if you're generating proxy classes from dbus introspection data
<broder> but if you're just using DBusGProxy, you use dbus_g_proxy_add_signal to tell the object to listen for the signal
<psusi> I've been studying it trying to understand how the gpm gconf keys to disable locking the screen and starting the screen saver got broke... at least when you choose to suspend from the menu
<broder> and dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal to setup a callback
<psusi> then I think the SIGNAL_SUSPENDING in gpm is vestigial now and should be removed... it is no longer part of the dbus interface and I can't find any code connecting to it within gpm...
<psusi> hrm... if you add an argument to a dbus signal, will that break existing clients, or will they just ignore the new argument?
<broder> it depends on the framework, but it will likely break existing clients
<psusi> broder: damn... so adding an argument to a well known interface like org.freedesktop.UPower.Sleeping is a no go?  Have to add a whole new signal or a property to get the desired info instead?
<broder> yeah
<broder> i'm fairly positive that python-dbus, at least, would blow up. i think gdbus and dbus-glib will both depend on implementational details, but you'd have to be pretty lucky
<broder> networkmanager has had to do this before - c.f. /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.{sleep,Sleep}
<broder> well, those are methods not signals, i guess
<lucidfox> Oh crap, I seem to have flooded Planet Ubuntu with old posts
<lucidfox> any way to undo that?
<micahg> slingshot around the sun?
<psusi> broder: so something like add a SuspendingEx() signal that has the argument, and emit both?
<psusi> err, SleepingEx() rather
<broder> psusi: yeah, i think so. or expose the extra piece of information as a property, and sufficiently intelligent clients can query for it when they get the Sleeping signal
<psusi> micahg: even doing that, you'd never get to warp factor 10 with current technology ;)
<micahg> psusi: that didn't seem to be a requirement before...
<warp10> psusi: do you need some warp10?
<psusi> micahg: that was the purpose of slingshotting around the sun... to get the kingon bucket of bolts to warp factor 10 for timewarp ;)
<micahg> psusi: warp 10 wasn't infinite in TOS, only in TNG and on, and this is getting too offtopic, happy to continue discussion in PM
<lucidfox> Okay, I've fixed the RSS so that it outputs the correct dates (it previously formatted month names in Russian...)
<lucidfox> will the posts with wrong dates disappear from the front page automatically upon next update?
<soren> lucidfox: I think so.
<lucidfox> Yay, they went away
<lucidfox> foosh
<ari-tczew> hellooooo
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-08
<X3lectric> can anyone tell me how stop packages building for lpia
<X3lectric> I just want to build for amd64 and i386 no powerpc etc etc
<RAOF> X3lectric: If the package only builds (or is only useful) on amd64 and i386, then list those as the Architecture: of the package.
<RAOF> But it's unlikely for that to be the case.  Why do you want to do that?
<X3lectric> because I have no use for all other architectures
<RAOF> What if other people have use for them?
<X3lectric> i just specifies karmic and lucid and it built for everythisng and their grandmothers
<RAOF> Why not?
<X3lectric> ah well other people, very unlikly
<X3lectric> this is platform specific builds
<Rcart> I can't reproduce this bug 696900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696900 in readline6 (Ubuntu) "Typo in readline man page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696900
<RAOF> What problem are you trying to solve by only building on i386 and amd64
<X3lectric> does it have to be a problem?
<Rcart> When I do (in the branch) man ./readline.3 I got no problems with menu-complete-backward
<X3lectric> Im asking if thers a way to limit just for those and how, if you dont know, say I dont know
<directhex> X3lectric, this is a package for yourself, or one you want in the distro?
<Rcart> Can anyone else please confirm it?
<directhex> X3lectric, he already answered you btw, at 00:27. you were too busy being self-entitled to notice.
<X3lectric> this is packags just for lucid and karmic used by other users but no need to build for all platforms especially lpia
<RAOF> Indeed.  My *first* response contained the solution you're after :)
<X3lectric> ok so where do I limit this?
<X3lectric> rules?
<RAOF> debian/control
<RAOF> Again, this is a bad idea.
<X3lectric> why?
<RAOF> Because it's pointlessly limiting your audience.
<RAOF> It doesn't cost you anything to build everywhere.
<X3lectric> there is no audinece for the other packages, hence why its pointless
<directhex> <directhex> X3lectric, this is a package for yourself, or one you want in the distro?
<X3lectric> no but since its a free service I rather keep the space used to a minimum
<RAOF> Should someone on powerpc later come and say “hey, why isn't this built for me”, you'll need to undo this work.
<micahg> X3lectric: PPAs only build amd64 and i386 from Lucid on
<X3lectric> mmm no
<RAOF> If you're running your own build-farm and mirror, just don't set up a PPC buildd?
<directhex> X3lectric, PPA builds are only for i386 and amd64. regardless of how many additional arches are defined in debian/control
<X3lectric> im not that experienced as you may have already guessed by stupid question so pls dont fuse my brain with stuff i dont understand or want to atm
<X3lectric> its a hobby not full time job
<directhex> X3lectric, i will try a third time to extract an answer. <directhex> <directhex> X3lectric, this is a package for yourself, or one you want in the distro?
<X3lectric> I wanna keep uploads also to a minimal
<X3lectric> directhex: its not just for myself but it not to be included in a distro, its optional
<RAOF> You only upload once anyway, because you only upload source.  At least to any Ubuntu infrastructure.
<RAOF> X3lectric: What is your *goal* ?  You would like $FILL_IN_BLANK to be available $WHERE for $SOME_UBUNTU_RELEASES ?
<X3lectric> goal is to provide a specific package that compliments a post install script for karmic and lucid only
<X3lectric> and available on ppa for easy access for users of script
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> So, you don't have to worry.
<directhex> ... if it's a script, why even have architecture as an issue? arch-less software such as scripts and java software don't need per-arch packages
<X3lectric> jebus
<RAOF> You can't build for powerpc or arm or whatever in a PPA *anyway*
<X3lectric> ask a simple question geta holy inquisition
<RAOF> Well, and also an answer, as the very first response :)
<directhex> X3lectric, ask half a question, get the correct answer instantly - and requests for clarification.
<X3lectric> ok
<X3lectric> can I stp ppa building for lpia
<jfi> Hello,  is there some guidelines to follow or installation script  for adding an application in the list of startup application? or should I simply put the .desktop file into the xdg/autostart directory?
<X3lectric> lpia always fails to build and has no use soI would like to stop ppa from building for lpia
<RAOF> Rcart: Looks like it's correct here on natty.  Feel free to mark as fixed.
<directhex> X3lectric, sure. change debian/control's Architecture: line.
<directhex> X3lectric, but a script shouldn't need *compiling*, in which case there's no need for an i386 script and an amd64 script - you should only need an "all" script.
<directhex> as denoted by "Architecture: all"
<X3lectric> ya thats what it is
<directhex> rather than "Architecture: any" or "Architecture: i386 amd64 lpia powerpc sh4"
<Ampelbein> Rcart: it was fixed in the natty upload, check http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65041495/readline6_6.1-3_6.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<X3lectric> but when karmic packages build it automatically builds for lpia (on karmic) and it always fails to build cuse its not meant to
<directhex> X3lectric, it will do if you have Architecture: any, yes.
<X3lectric> i know since lucid lpia is dropped but I wanted to know if I could disabled it or override it for karmic as well
<Ampelbein> X3lectric: if it's 'Architecture: all' it will only build on i386 (for ubuntu), if it's 'Architecture: any' it will build on all.
<X3lectric> mmm architecture is all
<Rcart> Great! Thank you both (:
<X3lectric> and biulding for amd64 and i386 and lpia
<directhex> X3lectric, link to ppa?
<Ampelbein> X3lectric: can you pastebin debian/control?
<directhex> or that
<Ampelbein> X3lectric: and debian/rules
<X3lectric> control it says Architecture: all
<directhex> X3lectric, then pastebin it, so we can determine what other problems may be happening
<X3lectric> er
<X3lectric> thers no problems, I just dont wnat karmic to build for lpia
<Rcart> Please someone set the importance to low on bug 696900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696900 in readline6 (Ubuntu) "Typo in readline man page" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696900
<directhex> X3lectric, and if you really have Architecture: all, then it should not be building for lpia. so there's a problem.
<Ampelbein> Rcart: done
<micahg> Rcart: bug setting should be in #ubuntu-bugs :)
<X3lectric> directhex karmic will build for lpia cuase canonical still supports it after lucid its doesnt
<X3lectric> so its not a "problem"
<X3lectric> I just want to override it if thers a way
<micahg> this conversation should move to #ubuntu-packaging
<Ampelbein> X3lectric: again, 'Architecture: all' packages will only build on the i386 builder because they are architecture independent. so if a package with Architecture:all builds on lpia there is a problem!
<X3lectric> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzczOA
<X3lectric> read what that says if you dont believe me
<Rcart> micahg: Sorry, I forgot that was in -motu T_T
<directhex> GREAT
<X3lectric> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-November/000643.html
<Rcart> Ampelbein: Thanks (;
<directhex> i just broke my keyboard in sheer frustration
<micahg> X3lectric: this should move to #ubuntu-packaging
<directhex> at attempting to communicate with X3lectric
<X3lectric> :/
<X3lectric> sorry to frsutrate you but its building lpia from karmic by design so thers is no problem
<directhex> X3lectric, NO IT FUCKING ISN'T
<directhex> X3lectric, BY DESIGN, IT WILL ONLY BUILD FOR ARCHES MANDATED BY Architecture:
<X3lectric> what a nice person u are
<X3lectric> read this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-November/000643.html
<micahg> X3lectric: PPAs are really off topic here, so this conversation should move
<X3lectric> educate yourself and take a chill pill
<StevenK> X3lectric: If it's Architecture: all it will be *installable* on lpia, but it won't *build* on lpia.
<Ampelbein> X3lectric: If you think there's no problem, just pastebin the debian/control file
<StevenK> X3lectric: And I should be educated about it, considering I sent the mail to ubuntu-devel-announce.
<X3lectric> not you
<directhex> educate *myself*?
<X3lectric> the guy with the efing words
<X3lectric> that one
<directhex> someone kick me, pronto
<directhex> before i do something non-CoC
<X3lectric> you aleady did
<directhex> again
<X3lectric> im off thx guys, ladies and germes
<arand> Whois X3lectric
<arand> Oops, soory
<directhex> '[pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.kjjpo['''
<psusi> can anyone spot anything obviously wrong with this attempt to register to get a dbus signal? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577266/
<psusi> I end up getting GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_signal_subs
<psusi> cribe: assertion `G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<directhex> i have a k key!
<directhex> .
<broder> psusi: you're mixing gdbus and dbus-glib
<broder> (one of them is dbus_g_; the other is g_dbus_. it's awesome)
<directhex> s!
<psusi> oh great... why are there two different but parallel apis?
<broder> psusi: dbus-glib came first. gdbus is the new hotness
<broder> gdbus is part of gio
<psusi> so... what's the correct api I should be using to register without gio?
<broder> psusi: you should be using gdbus, because it is the Future
<psusi> ok, gpm is already using dbus_g_bus_get(), so I just need to use what it returns to register the signal handler...
<broder> oh right. you asked me about this earlier
<broder> and i concluded it's using dbus-glib (i.e. hasn't been ported to gdbus yet)
<broder> so you should use dbus-glib. sorry
<psusi> so... what's that mean? ;)
<broder> psusi: with dbus-glib you use dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name to get an object that proxies to the dbus object
<broder> then dbus_g_proxy_add_signal to tell the proxy about the signal you're watching for
<broder> then dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal to hookup a signal handler
<psusi> sigh... that sounds far more complicated than just registering a callback function
<broder> and maybe deref the proxy when you're done - not really sure
<broder> it's not actually that bad, and requires the same number of pieces of information as you're already providing
<broder> line number count might even be about the same
<psusi> a proxy is some kind of whole object I have to instantiate though isn't it?
<broder> the curse of a high-level interface, yes
<broder> i mean, the proxy doesn't cause it to go and probe the whole remote dbus object or anything
<broder> it only has the overhead of a local gobject
 * psusi has no idea how to do that
<broder>  use dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name to get an object that proxies to the dbus object>
<psusi> and then how do I connect a callback to the signal?
<broder> dbus_g_proxy_add_signal, then dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal
<psusi> hrm...
<directhex> kitchen knife saves ;
<directhex> more luck than skill: l restored
<psusi> so what is the signal_name argument to dbus_g_proxy_add_signal?
<psusi> is that just "Suspending" for org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspending?
<directhex> yay, the F key i actually broke is on!
<psusi> and the docs don't say what the signature of the callback is supposed to be...
<virusuy> i have a question
<virusuy> for example
<virusuy> if i package a soft with gpl3 license y use dh_make -c licence
<virusuy> right?
<virusuy> but, if license is agpl?
<RAOF> You write debian/copyright yourself.
<RAOF> The standard licenses in dh_make are just for convenience.
<virusuy> RAOF: Its that the only way ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> You should be editing debian/copyright yourself *anyway* - dh_make only puts in a skeleton file which won't be correct.
<virusuy> RAOF: but, why is not added.. it's a common and accepted license
<RAOF> Because no-one's done it yet?
<virusuy> RAOF: hahaha.. i understand
<virusuy> RAOF: Thanks for your help
<c2tarun> chrisccoulson: ping
<c2tarun> need help with last comment on bug 728853 , How can I know in which variable I have to make change? I mean , my change is also working fine but may be conventionally wrong. How can I know where to make changes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728853 in bbmail (Ubuntu) "pacakge bbmail_0.8.3-6 failed to build from source" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728853
<geser> c2tarun: part is experience (when you fix a couple of similar FTBFS you "learn" where to look) and part of how autotools works (I'm not very experienced with it either)
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> good morgon
<Rhonda> s/good/god/
<dholbach> Rhonda, which language is that? :)
<Rhonda> swedish
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<Rhonda> Jag Älskar Sverige!
<jpds> was.
<Rhonda> jpds: It's the title of a great song from Die Ärzte and means I love Sweden. The song is … well, typical for the band, with lyrics where you wonder what kind of drugs they are doing.
<Rhonda> Most interestingly though is that Farin Urlaub (which means literally Driveinto Vacations) doesn't even drink alcohol, at all.
<jpds> Rhonda: Oh, I really like that band. :)
<dholbach> jpds, how's your German coming on? :)
 * dholbach hugs jpds
<iulian> Morning.
<RainCT> Hey iulian
<RainCT> didrocks: FYI: zeitgeist (now with only zeitgeist-core) 0.7 is in unstable, and a new zeitgeist-datahub (with the Vala implementation) is in NEW for experimental
<didrocks> RainCT: thanks for the notice :)
<X3lectric> I been advised to ask packaging question on proper channel but no one ever replies
<directhex> if anyone feels a need to help X3lectric, the information he'll refuse to tell you is the PPA url: (https://launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/xbmc-svn/+packages), the reason he wants to eliminate lpia from his list of architectures (build-dep on nvidia-glx component which isn't for lpia), and why it's trying to build for lpia (xbmc-live is Architecture:any)
 * X3lectric never refused ppa url and thats not it
<Rhonda> karmic doesn't have libvdpau-dev
<Rhonda> It's as simple as that.
<directhex> Rhonda, lpia doesn't. it's part of nvidia-glx, which was never provided for lpia. even though lpia was entirely capable of using the i386 nvidia binaries
<Rhonda> directhex: rmadison -u ubuntu libvdpau-dev says it isn't in karmic at all?
<Rhonda> http://packages.ubuntu.com/libvdpau-dev says the same
<directhex> Rhonda, oh, it's in one of his other PPAs.
<directhex> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main libvdpau1 0.4-2~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa4 [24.9kB]
<Rhonda> Ah, so the ppa uses other ppas to build?
<Rhonda> That's … tricky to inspect then.
<arand> In debian/* files, what is the recommended line length, is there one specified?
<Rhonda> arand: Depends, but lower than 80 is usually nice.
<Rhonda> * is a very broad term actually
<arand> Copyright in this particular case
<Rhonda> Like, the recommended line length of debian/compat is just a single digit :P
<directhex> arand, keep the line length for descriptions in debian/control below 80 columns. otherwise it doesn't really matter
<Rhonda> copyright file too, and changelog
<directhex> oh, yes, 80 cols for changelog
<directhex> copyright... some licenses aren't wrapped upstream, and i dislike doing that downstream
<arand> Ok, I've been doing 80 on a hunch, and since my terminal window default to that...
<arand> Yea, I wonder about that to, reformatting licenses...
<arand> Also, if upstream does state e.g. CC-BY-SA and just a short notice with a link to the cc homepage, should I insert the CC license in addition, or is their license text enough?
<Rhonda> The license has to go in in full.
<arand> Right, thanks
<directhex> or a link to the file in /usr/share/common-licenses
<X3lectric> ppa requires some packages dependecies to exist in ppa itself otherwise it will fail due to missing deps
<X3lectric> if the package depends on a specific package of courese
<arand> Ok so I have this situation: http://paste.debian.net/109997/ First of all, I would need to insert the CC-BY-SA license here then? The abbreviate version or the full one, and where do i find a plaintext version of it, since I can't seem to find on eon the CC homepage :/
<X3lectric> cant you destribute the licence with your packages and just mention it on each file pertainig to whatever pacge thhis is about
<X3lectric> arand: What I would do is mention a part of license which specifies which license type  and where the full license can be found
<X3lectric> arand: the full license being one complete txt file or whateer format suits you best
<directhex> arand, which version of cc-by-sa?
<arand> directhex: Unspecified by upstream :/
<arand> Oh hang on
<arand> directhex: It's 3.0, my bad
<X3lectric> it does say it on the paste you did ;)
<X3lectric> it even says where to find full license
<directhex> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/legalcode ?
<X3lectric> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<arand> Which can't be found in plain plaintext.
<X3lectric> like direchex says his link provides full license
<X3lectric> you want that in plain txt just make it
<X3lectric> I think its something like wget link -O >>license.txt
<X3lectric> lemme try
<arand> Hmm, I don't know if there are any good ways to reformat html into txt...
<Rhonda> w3m
<arand> But I am just thinking that surely there must be a plaintext version of it already available somewhere?
<X3lectric> second
<X3lectric> im looking for the corect code
<arand> w3m > seems to work well
<Rhonda> X3lectric, arand: References to where the full license can be found is only valid for those stored in /usr/share/common-licenses - others have to be integrated in full in debian/copyright
<Rhonda> directhex: And there is no CC in common-licenses, mind you. :)
<Rhonda> arand: Actually, the "In the absence of an explicit license, content is considered" part sounds extremly fishy and might recieve a reject of the upload, at least within Debian, by the ftpmasters.
<Rhonda> A reference in the copyright file to a website URL is definitely a no-go, because that one can change easily.
<X3lectric> arand: wget http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/legalcode -O ~/Desktop/licence.txt
<X3lectric> then you need to do some minimal cleanup and thats it
<arand> Hmm, where does the license as such actually start and stop, I was thinking start at "THE WORK..." and end before the CC notice at "...applicable law."
<Rhonda> Like said, w3m http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/legalcode > license.txt
<Rhonda> That's more like it.
<arand> Or should more be included in the license file?
<Rhonda> Everything starting from License up to applicable law, yes.
<X3lectric> depends on the needs specified by original person on attributions
<Rhonda> attribution is on a different level, the license text is independent on that.
<X3lectric> but the full licence has to be included
<X3lectric> ya
<arand> Rhonda: It is unclear indeed, but that is what is stated from upstream, and I feel like I've already bugged them considerably, even though the license still doesn't completely reflect their intent I don't think...
<X3lectric> the liceneing terms are fairly clear
<Rhonda> I'd tell them that "In the absence of an explicit license this isn't distributable, sorry."
<Rhonda> If they are not willing (or able) to clearly state which rules apply we don't have the right to use, distribute or modify it. It's as simple as that.
<X3lectric> what package is this anyways
<Rhonda> If their software is important enough, the peer pressure on getting this fixed should be there. If it's not, it's their own loss actually.
<X3lectric> Rhonda what arand pasted is quite clear
<X3lectric> http://paste.debian.net/109997/
<X3lectric> its says there
<Rhonda> No, it is absolutely unclear
<X3lectric> how so
<Rhonda> It leaves everything open and states explicitly that there is no real license
<X3lectric> In the absence of an explicit license, content is considered to be covered by
<X3lectric>  the CC-BY-SA license, you may use the content in Red Eclipse so long as you
<X3lectric>  obey individual licensing criteria. This does not apply to the Red Eclipse
<X3lectric>  logo or other trademarks unique to the project.
<X3lectric> quite clear
<X3lectric> i cant see a problem
<Rhonda> Quite clear on that it's unclear.
<arand> That is only for certain bits though. It is a prospective game Red Eclipse Original license is http://paste.debian.net/109999/
<X3lectric> In the absence of an explicit license, content is considered to be covered by the CC-BY-SA license
<X3lectric> that say it all
<Rhonda> Yes, that says (explicitly) that it doesn't has an explicit license. Consideration is guesswork.
<X3lectric> which in this case is V3
<arand> The "Limited rights are granted to redistribute or recompress the entire distribution" Is key as well I guess.
<X3lectric> where is that implied?
<arand> Which is a very un-free license, granted, but at least clear.
<arand> Full license text linked above.
<X3lectric> look here
<X3lectric> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<X3lectric> that is VERY clear
<Rhonda> Yes, *that* is clear.
<Rhonda> That the work is covered under that though is explicitly stated to be unclear.
<X3lectric> lol
<X3lectric> imo there is no spoon
<Rhonda> !lol | X3lectric
<ubottu> X3lectric: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<X3lectric> mk
<X3lectric> says not in regular basis
<X3lectric> once is not regular
<X3lectric> mk
<Rhonda> If you don't have an explicit license for a work, you don't have any grounds of using it.
<X3lectric> oh lord
<X3lectric> as long as arnad doesnt suggest that ed eccliose endorses the chages he can do whatever
<X3lectric> I think you guys are just finding complications where ther is none
<Rhonda> For themself everyone is of course allowed to do as they wish. But having no explicit license terms means that the package shouldn't get uploaded to Ubuntu.
<X3lectric> but it does
<Rhonda> It directly states that it doesn't.
<X3lectric> beg to differ
<Rhonda> That's fine, but it doesn't change it.
<X3lectric> its 100% clear tha in the absence of a explicit licence by Red eclipse that the normal license applies
<X3lectric> no complications
<arand> Rhonda: Would the "you can distribute the whole package unchanged" clause at least make it distributable as "non-free" you think?
<Rhonda> arand: unchanged is a clear trigger word for non-free/multiverse, yes.
 * X3lectric knows enough law to know what is emplied here
<X3lectric> arand read waht it says under adpatation
<X3lectric> and destribute
<X3lectric> and then licence grant
<X3lectric> you can do whatever
<arand> Rhonda: And in that case an unclear CC designation would be able to pass? Or would it still be an issue.
<Rhonda> arand: If you consider, the Red Eclipse logo "or other trademarks unique to the project" (whatever that might be) should definitely get stripped out, btw.
<X3lectric> indeed the logo and mentions of that must be stripped
<Rhonda> Second thought, if the work is all theirs and they have the rights to it, the unclear statement in that can be waived because actually it's within their rights to distribute it under cc-by-sa then.
<X3lectric> as well as your only obligation is to make clear your not associated with red eclipse
<Rhonda> But a "unchanged" part doesn't comply with cc-by-sa, it's an additional restriction on that.
<arand> Rhonda: Well no, there are several individual licenses for the graphics of the game.
<Rhonda> Ah, that's then what they mean with the "obey individual licensing criteria"
<X3lectric> other licenses have to respected same way
<Rhonda> And actually, that's what they could refer to with the "in the absence of an explicit license".
<Rhonda> Now it dawns to me that they mean with that everything contained that doesn't has an explicit license itself.
<X3lectric> but as in this main one its very clear as long as you follow the attributions your ok and destribute under same license
<X3lectric> Attribution — You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work).
<arand> What my current copyright looks like is so: http://paste.debian.net/110000/ but the full licenses are in many cases missing
<X3lectric> that speaks volumes
<X3lectric> the full licenses dot have to be included
<X3lectric> just mentioned where they can be found
<X3lectric> a link suffices
<Rhonda> Somehow that doesn't flow.
<Rhonda> "any changes beyond that require explicit permission" doesn't work together with their cc-by-sa claim for data/?
<X3lectric> where is that?
<Rhonda> It has to be included according to policy, X3lectric
<Rhonda> Line 72 and onwards.
<X3lectric> you complicating simpl e stuff again
<Rhonda> No, I'm following the policy rules.
<arand> Rhonda: I know...
<arand> Rhonda: But that is what I gather the original is saying: http://paste.debian.net/109999/
<Rhonda> "Every package must be accompanied by a verbatim copy of its copyright information and distribution license in the file `/usr/share/doc/<package>/copyright'."
<X3lectric> he can do whatever he wants as long as license is same and doesnt specify hes associated or endorsed by original developers
<Rhonda> arand: Ah, wait. That part should apply to the source then, and is fine.
<Rhonda> That's actually the background behind DFSG #4.
<Rhonda> As long as the orig tarball doesn't contain any non-free material that one would need to strip off that's fine.
<arand> Rhonda: Ah, ok... I don't see why it is even there though, since the source code should be covered by the zlib/mit already...
<Rhonda> It's different parts. The source code can get patched, and one could theoretically also distribute an already changed tarball with patches in it.
<Rhonda> The first thing is allowed through zlib/mit, the second part though is something they chose to disallow.
<arand> Rhonda: Ah, so that clause disallows distributing changed source along with everything else, however distributing changed source by itself is fine?
<Rhonda> It disallows the tarball to be changed, but it allows distribution of the tarball and additional patch file
<Rhonda> Which is actually what we do with non-native packages by default.
<arand> Ok... but then one wouldn't be allowed to make a dfsg orig tarball?
<Rhonda> Yep.
<Rhonda> So this is only possible if the orig tarball doesn't contain any non-distributable content.
<arand> Sauerbraten has a similar clause, which I think is what this one was modelled after: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-games/sauerbraten-data.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=96d677bbe25dc795bc56339997d569088d8f3e20;hb=HEAD
<Rhonda> If it does contain non-free stuff that is at least distributable, the package has to go to non-free/multiverse
<arand> But in this case it is used for the -data package
<hrw> hi
<jetienne> Found files in /usr/local (must be in /usr). <- this is the error i got in my build ? should i copy it in /bin ? why /usr is forbidden ?
<geser> jetienne: /usr/local is for the local admin to install (unpackaged) software, packages should use /usr
<jetienne> geser: so replacbin /usr/local/bin by /usr/bin and all is ok ?
<geser> exactly
<jetienne> geser: thanks
<geser> many programs have an option to specify /usr as prefix (defaults to /usr/local). it's pretty common to those using configure
<jetienne> geser: im making the package, so i can put whatever path is needed :) waiting for ppa build during debug is the painfull part
<directhex> jetienne, learn to love pbuilder, for quick testing?
<geser> jetienne: hint: use a pbuilder for local testing, with pkg-binary-mangler you can also have almost all tests the buildds do too (like the /usr/local one)
<jetienne> directhex: geser: i tried to setup pbuilder and failed.
<geser> oh
<jetienne> any good tutorial ?
<geser> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<geser> don't know if the wiki page is still up-to-date
<jetienne> this is a tutorial :)
<geser> and there is also "pbuilder-dist" in ubuntu-dev-tools which helps with creating and usage of multiple pbuilders (e.g. for different Ubuntu releases)
<jetienne> and it built!!! no need for pbuilder, houray :)
<jetienne> geser: directhex: thanks for the help
<arand> Using dh7, what section would I override in order to run a "convert src/icon.png debian/icon.xpm" command?
<directhex> arand: i'd override something like dh_auto_build, and just make it a rule which does your thing, then runs dh_auto_build
<directhex> asusking dh_auto_build exists
<directhex> you get the idea
<arand> directhex: cool, thanks
<c2tarun> can anyone please help in fixing [GCC_ERRORs]?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: only if you tell us what the errors are ;)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: [GCC_ERROR] gui/calc/calc.c:589:4: error: 'GtkFunction' undeclared (first use in this function) here is the error
<Bachstelze> looks like you have an #include missing
<Bachstelze> but I'm not a Gtk expert
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: is there any type of errors except LD_ERROR that I can attempt to solve?
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: I doubt that there is something include missing.
<ari-tczew> often these cases are fixed by changes in functions, so it should be fixed by upstream.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: are there other errors except LD_ERROR on which I could work upon?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: iirc lucas page has got 960+ FTBFS'
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: most of them are LD_ERRORS, I am asking are there any other type of errors on which I can work? I am new
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: are you bored by fixing LD ftbfs'?
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: not bored :) but I want to learn something else too, I'll keep fixing them.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: you can fix security issues
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: normally, a type of error doesn't say a lot about the error and how to fix it, all the LD_ERRORS we have now are a bit of a special case
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: I may try, what are there requirements? I mean is there anything I should need to know/read before looking into them?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: policy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<Bachstelze> ari-tczew: is there a list of security issues that need to be worked on? that would interest me a lot
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html
<Bachstelze> I don't think there is such a filter on LP, but I may have missed it
<Bachstelze> thanks
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: any help is welcome! :-)
<ari-tczew> I encourage to fixing security issues in current devel - natty. It would help to release natty more stable.
<jdstrand> Bachstelze: while working on natty is a good idea, if you prefer fixing stable releases of Ubuntu, that is most appreciated too
<jdstrand> Bachstelze: there is a lot to work on, so you have a lot of choices :)
<ari-tczew> jdstrand: don't be too demanding! :P
<jdstrand> no, not being demanding, just saying if security updates are the interest, then there is a lot to jump in and work on. whatever is done is appreciated
<MTecknology> Once a freeze exception has been approved; how long does it usually take to be pulled in if it's for a debian import?
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: did you get a FFe ACK for sync new package from Debian?
<ari-tczew> (I'm asking for more information)
<MTecknology> from debian?
<ari-tczew> or give lp bug, it might be the easiest way
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: "in if it's for a debian import?"
<ari-tczew> debian import = sync - right?
<MTecknology> Bug 729691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729691 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Freeze Exception Request: nginx-0.8.54-4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729691
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: I guess iulian should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to bug.
<ari-tczew> I can take care of it right now, I you would like.
<ari-tczew> If*
<MTecknology> sure, i saw that they subscribed ubuntu-release to it
<ari-tczew> btw, would be nice if you could read something about syncs
<ari-tczew> !sync | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<MTecknology> ari-tczew: I'll read through that all now; sorry for any trouble
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: Don't worry, no problem.
<MTecknology> actually... I'm gonna bookmark and read when I can concentrate
<ari-tczew> if I want to test build package on unstable chroot, which pbuilder-dist should do I use? sid or wheezy?
<MTecknology> sid
<MTecknology> wheezy is testing
<ari-tczew> which for experimental?
<MTecknology> not sure..
<MTecknology> ari-tczew: experimental is experimental
<Ampelbein> ari-tczew: pbuilder-dist knows how to deal with 'unstable', 'experimental' and doesn't need the codenames
<ari-tczew> geser, persia, Laney, maco, bdrung, stgraber, cody-somerville: anyone around?
<ari-tczew> Ampelbein: are you sure if I won't specify release, pbuilder-dist will know how to deal and it won't use current devel ubuntu cycle?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes
<Ampelbein> ari-tczew: and about bug 729691, why should the sponsors be subscribed? iulian is in release-team and confirmed, so next step is to subscribe ubuntu-archive, is it not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729691 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Freeze Exception Request: nginx-0.8.54-4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729691
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I have complains about one application. can I write there or should do I discuss with DMB first?
<maco> ari-tczew: is it an emergency? im in a class
<ari-tczew> maco: nope, bdrung is here :)
<maco> ok
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you can leave a comment on the application wiki page.
<ari-tczew> Ampelbein: iulian wrote 'approve' but didn't specify for which - FFe or FFe + sponsor's ACK.
<ari-tczew> Ampelbein: release team members sometimes write ACK for FFe, but require review also by sponsors.
<Ampelbein> ari-tczew: status confirmed for sync request = sponsor's ack.
<ari-tczew> Ampelbein: so iulian forgot to subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<c2tarun> where can I get security related bugs?
<Ampelbein> ari-tczew: yes, that would be my guess.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: look for affected packages, check there opened bugs. if there is no reported bug, you should file a bug if you want to work on it.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: before preparing a patch, check first whether Debian has fixed issue.
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: please subscribe ubuntu-archive to your FFe bug.
<MTecknology> ari-tczew: all done, anything else i should do?
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: just wait for archive admins :)
<ari-tczew> it should take a few days
<MTecknology> alrighty, thanks :D
<ari-tczew> ;-)
<ari-tczew> MTecknology: thank you for your contribution!
<MTecknology> ari-tczew: :)  ..  Now I need to try to sneak in a new app that is soon to be in sid
<geser> ari-tczew: or if you don't want to make complains public you can also mail the DMB in private
<ari-tczew> geser: I'm not afraid to tell public what I think.
 * ari-tczew guess people here know about it.
<geser> just wanted to mention that this option exists too
<ari-tczew> okok
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: do I have to understand the complete source code of a package before looking for the security issues?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I don't think so :)
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: just grab fix from upstream - look on website, git or something
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok :)
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: hey by git, I remembered, I read a documentation on SVN/GIT and there it was mentioned that git is lot better that SVN,still many packages follow svn, do you think that pacakges should be migrated from SVN to GIT?
<ari-tczew> geser: do you remember when we've talked about Ledru's PPU wrong uploading? (via PM, check logs if you have)
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: IMO git is better, but if you want to encouraging upstreams to migrate, there is no point :) it's they choice.
<MTecknology> svn is ugly in my personal opinon; but many like it and i guess it comes down to what you know best; the thing I really have about svn is that it's centralized and every single directory gets its own .svn directory. That method gives you some benefits though
<MTecknology> If you really want something to hate, try to use cvs
<c2tarun> what tag should I use to search when looking for security related bugs on LP?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: no tag, just look on bugs filled on packages
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: not getting, what do you mean by filled on packages?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elog
<ari-tczew> click on Bugs
<ari-tczew> and you will se
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: did you try to use CVE tracker?
<ari-tczew> I gave link some time ago
<Bachstelze> jdstrand: can you please look at bug 731625 and tell me if I did everything right?
<ubottu> Bug 731625 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/731625 is private
 * jdstrand made it public
<jdstrand> Bachstelze: please ask kees in #ubuntu-hardened. we have weekly roles on the security team, and he is processing community supplied debdiffs this week
<Bachstelze> okay, thanks
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: nice! very quick work!
<ari-tczew> and seems pretty fine, I should check what-patch and test build
<Bachstelze> what-patch said patchells
<ari-tczew> then fine
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: please describe where did you find a patch :)
<ari-tczew> paste link on bug is fine
<Bachstelze> I think I said it, I copied it from the ffmpeg package
<ari-tczew> +    - libavformat/4xm.c - patch from ffmpeg package in hardy-security
<ari-tczew> but you're targetting package to hardy-security...
 * ari-tczew is confused
<Bachstelze> yess
<Bachstelze> ffmpeg had it
<Bachstelze> but mplayer doesn't
<Bachstelze> but it's the same code
<ari-tczew> ah
<ari-tczew> gotcha
<firas> I guess I don't really need the fancy nickname here
<firas> except it's registered already...
<ari-tczew> firas: just write on your LP profile your IRC nick :)
<firas> it is ther already
<firas> oh well
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: ah, it;s you
<ari-tczew> why did you were trying to change nick?
<Bachstelze> to make it more straightforward to correlate the name on the changelogs and the person on IRC I guess, but firas is registered already
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: I think it's not really needed. We have already some people here who have another LP login, another IRC nick and something else ;-)
<blueyed> I am missing something in the new "3.0 (quilt)" format: after adding a patch (via quilt) I am getting a autogenerated debian/patches/debian-changes-6.10.58+dfsg-3ubuntu1 in the debdiff.
<blueyed> What am I missing?
<blueyed> I only want to add upstream_6.10.59.patch to the quilt series, and make a new upload from there.
<blueyed> pastebin at of the debdiff output at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577642/
<Ampelbein> blueyed: yes, in source-3.0 it's a bit different.
<Ampelbein> blueyed: you simply apply the upstream patch and tag/rename the auto-generated patch
<ari-tczew> blueyed: just do quilt delete debian-changes-6.10.58+dfsg-3ubuntu
<ari-tczew> 1
<micahg> blueyed: you should do quilt push before you prepare the upload
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-09
<psusi> can you connect a glib signal directly to a dbus signal, or do you have to set up a proxy object and a callback function to raise the signal in the gobject when the dbus object signals?
<c2tarun> bug 216301 shows that fix is released in debian, but rmadison is not detecting elog into debian.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216301 in elog (Ubuntu Hardy) "[CVE-2008-0444, CVE-2008-0445] XSS and DoS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216301
<c2tarun> why so?
<micahg> c2tarun: it was removed from debian almost 3 years ago
<Mase_wk> heh
<c2tarun> micahg: can you tell me some security bugs on which I can work on?
<micahg> c2tarun: anything here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe
<c2tarun> micahg: I need a bit help on this, are you free for a moment?
<micahg> c2tarun: in a bit, working on something ATM
<c2tarun> micahg: sure :) can you please ping me when you are free I am waiting
<micahg> c2tarun: go ahead
<c2tarun> micahg: I want to work on some security bugs, but dont know how to start, I read the manual pages and found that there are some CVE issues which raise the security threat in bugs, My question is how can I start working on a security bug?
<micahg> c2tarun: pick a package, pick a release, try to find the patches for the CVEs and create a debdiff
<c2tarun> micahg: suppose I pick a this package http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/sql-ledger.html , how can i look for the patch?
<micahg> c2tarun: each CVE should list an upstream bug and/or an upstream commit, find the upstream commit and/or a patch with the fix in Debian and prepare a debdiff with the fixes for Ubuntu with a changelog like here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation
<micahg> c2tarun: I can't walk through a lot of stuff tonight, maybe another night, you can also ask in #ubuntu-hardened for security stuff
<c2tarun> micahg: thanks :)
<c2tarun> micahg: I failed to find any patch or upstream commit for the package I selected, may b I dont know where to, can you please help.
<micahg> c2tarun: try another package would be my suggestion ATM
<c2tarun> micahg: I tried this one also http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/flatnuke.html but failed to find
 * micahg never heard of these packages
<micahg> c2tarun: you want to try phpmyadmin lucid?
<micahg> it's kinda crazy for a first time though
<c2tarun> micahg: oh... there is a patch :)
<micahg> c2tarun: there are lots of patches :)
 * micahg has about 20 sitting on his machine waiting to make a debdiff...
<c2tarun> micahg: all 20 are from that same canonica CVE bug tracker?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, those 20 are from 1 upstream advisory
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, they're all listed on teh CVE tracker
<micahg> there are about 8 advisories w/patches, some of the patches are in the maverick package
<c2tarun> micahg: in that phpmyadmin whenever I am opening any patch I am getting XML parsing error
<micahg> c2tarun: someone else will have to help here, I can't do this tonight
<c2tarun> ok, so should I ask in ubuntu-hardened?
<micahg> c2tarun: sure
<c2tarun> micahg: thanks for help :)
<geser> c2tarun: you pinged me yesterday, is the question resolved?
<c2tarun> geser: yup :) thanks for replying
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi geser
<iulian> Morning dholbach, geser.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<iulian> How's it going?
<dholbach> iulian, good good - how are you?
<iulian> dholbach: Not bad, I'm trying to wake myself up.  I've just had a couple of hours of sleep last night.
<dholbach> good luck with that :)
<iulian> Heh. :)
<jfi> Hello, if someone at the time to sponsor it, bug 731832 is trivial and I have attached a debdiff for the fix. Anyway, that's a low importance one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731832 in dee (Ubuntu) "Comma at end of enumerator list" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731832
<geser> jfi: I see that the Ubuntu task is "Fix committed". Where was it committed?
<jfi> geser, yes, it appears that somebody has commited a fix, but I don't have enough knowledge of launchpad to know where exactly it has been comited. Anyway it seems that the project is using bzr for the code.
<geser> jfi: please also add "(LP: #731832)" to your debian/changelog entry to auto-close the bug upon upload (the brackets are optional)
<jfi> geser: you mean for the debdiff that I have attached to the bug report?
<geser> jfi: yes (generally speaking)
<jfi> geser: ok, I am going to upload a new debdiff, thanks for the information.
<geser> I'll ask seb128 (who set the bug to Fix Committed) about the current status
<geser> jfi: your patch will get uploaded as part of the weekly dx updates tomorrow, so nothing has to be done on your part anymore (just wait :) )
<jfi> geser, nice! thanks!
<geser> jfi: for your next fix: if you want attention from sponsors subscribe "ubuntu-sponsors" to the bug you want sponsored (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess)
<jfi> geser, ok
<micahg> \sh: did you see the security advisory for zf
<c2tarun> I am trying to link bug 732064 with debian bug 617529 but getting error. Can anyone please help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732064 in ckermit (Ubuntu) "Package ckermit_211-15 failed to build from source with "ld --as-needed" option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732064
<ubottu> Debian bug 617529 in ckermit "Package ckermit_211-15 failed to build from source with "ld --as-needed" option" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/617529
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: what error do you get?
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: There is no project in Launchpad named "http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617529". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name.
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: you have to click on 'Also affects Distribution' then select debian from the drop-down list.
<\sh> micahg: yes
<micahg> \sh: are you preparing updates?
<\sh> micahg: you mean security updates? when I find the time, sure, but regarding my actual work I think I have to find someone who is doing the security updates
<micahg> \sh: I was referring to debdiffs for any previous releases that might need them :)
<\sh> micahg: yeah, that means security updates :) I don't know when I have the time for it to extract the patch and provide debdiffs (via security pocket)
<micahg> \sh: ok, idk when I'll have time either
<kklimonda> debfx: is the current Gtk+ view in Qt the best we can get?
<geser> does somebody know if a sync request with a binary package rename needs a FFe?
<kklimonda> debfx: "current Gtk+ look & feel" event
<kklimonda> even*
<bdrung> tumbleweed: do you got the debian-devel mail about "new scripts and patches for devscripts". would you volunteer to maintain the python scripts if they moved from u-d-t to devscripts?
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.kde.org/6936/ I was trying to pull a source code.
<geser> c2tarun: can you please paste the ownership and permissions of /home/tarun/.launchpadlib?
<c2tarun> geser: there is no such file
<tumbleweed> bdrung: just read it
<tumbleweed> bdrung: yeah I'd help maintain them
<c2tarun> geser: very sorry I thought it was a file and not a folder, drwx------  3 root  root   4096 Mar  9 09:10 .launchpadlib here is the permissions
<bdrung> tumbleweed: thx, i'll respond to the mailing list later today offering us two to maintain the python scripts
<geser> c2tarun: looks like you a script created it which got run as root, chown the directory to your user to fix it (sudo chown tarun:tarun ~/.launchpadlib)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: cool
<c2tarun> geser: fixed :) thanks
<debfx> kklimonda: yes, assuming it correctly uses qgtkstyle
<kklimonda> debfx: hmm.. even the simplest button looks different. I was under the impression that Qt uses Gtk+ widgets completely (i.e. for the button it displays GtkButton with the set text, and mnemonics) and it doesn't seem to be the case.
<directhex> toolkits pretending to be other toolkits always feel alien
<directhex> hell, firefox and openoffice on ubuntu feel alien
<kklimonda> directhex: sure, but I've hoped that the difference comes mostly from the fact that you create one gui for three platforms, and that if you work with Linux in mind you could create something closely following the look and feel of Gtk+.
<kklimonda> and it's close.. just not close enough - it leaves this nagging feeling in the back of my head, that something isn't completely right.
<directhex> kklimonda, even if you emulate gtk's widgets 100%, the HIG for apps differs
<kklimonda> directhex: yes, but I've hard idea to follow GNOME HIG in Qt
<debfx> afaik qgtkstyle uses native gtk widgets
<kklimonda> debfx: it seems to be using gtk widgets' style
<kklimonda> they do link with gtk+ and create gtk widgets - but they don't look and feel like gtk widgets. So I assume that they just take style from buttons and still paint their own widgets using this style.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: please don't write about updated maintainer field in d/changelog.
<soren> It really doesn't matter.
<Daviey> ari-tczew, uh?
<ari-tczew> Daviey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat6/6.0.28-10ubuntu1
<ari-tczew> soren: it's wrong with policy.
<soren> Which policy forbids it?
<Daviey> ari-tczew, url please
<ari-tczew> Daviey: I don't have anything which could tell it 100%, http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog
<Daviey> ari-tczew, that seems to make no reference to it :/
<ari-tczew> Daviey: In general, we keep the information in d/changelog only which mean remaining changes which are blocking sync.
<Daviey> ari-tczew, Where did you hear/read it was against policy, because that is /totally/ new to me
<ari-tczew> Daviey: a lot of times
<ari-tczew> herer
<ari-tczew> here *
<Daviey> ari-tczew, Well i can see your point, but i disagree..
<ari-tczew> Daviey: why?
<ari-tczew> is it really urgent information to keep in d/changelog?
<Daviey> ari-tczew, it's something which has changed....
<soren> Is it really so bad to put it there that you think it's necessary to complain when people do?
<ari-tczew> Daviey: but it doesn't block sync
<Daviey> ari-tczew, In a package lifecycle from diverging from Debian it should only be there ONCE... it's not like it's excess noise.
<ari-tczew> soren: I don't say it's bad. Just telling it's not necessary and I discourage to using it next time.
<Daviey> ari-tczew, Please find something documented.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: I have to ask cjwatson, he has got policy.
<soren> I agree it's rather useless information. Making that change is required by policy, but if people want to write in in the changelog, I don't care.
<soren> Certainly not enough to be confrontational about it.
<Daviey> ari-tczew, so if it's things purely blocking sync, if i cherry pick a patch from a debian package... but don't want the whole thing (think post feature freeze), what do you sugest the changelog entry is?
<ari-tczew> soren: I like when everything is done perfect. <3
<Daviey> because that situation does not block a sync.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: I don't understand your question. don't you know how describe it in d/changelog?
<Daviey> ari-tczew, Let me try again...
<Daviey> Debian unstable has a new upload, fixing super-awesome-thing.patch....
<ari-tczew> * debian/patches/XXXX.patch: fix blah blah blah (LP: #xxxx, Closes: #XXX)
<Daviey> But also lots of new features
<Daviey> Now, this patch is cherry picked, unedited from debian.
<Daviey> I ONLY want that one patch, not the rest of the changes.
<ari-tczew> yes
<ari-tczew> so do it
<Daviey> Threfore, it's not a sync blocker next cycle
<ari-tczew> with *ubuntu1 upload
<Daviey> Therefore, by your defintion - it doesn't need a changelog entry.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: you don't understand me
<ari-tczew> it blocks sync
<Daviey> ari-tczew, no - i think you missunderstand me.
<soren> It doesn't block sync. The change he made is in the Debian version, so a sync would include it.
<Daviey> d/changelog is /purely/ sync blockers, when people are decided in the next cycle to sync or merge, right?
<Daviey> ^^ That is how i understood your defintion.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: look, QA changes like update maintainer or Vcs fields can be dropped for sync.
<Daviey> agreed.
<ari-tczew> patch of course, but it needs to be described
<ari-tczew> in d/changelog
<Daviey> So can my cherry picked patch, super-awesome.patch
<ari-tczew> update-maintainer doesn't
<Daviey> ari-tczew, as i said, this issue is pretty much resolved if you can find /any/ documentation that states we have policy describing this.
<geser> Daviey: see the last sentence of http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-binary.html#s3.3
<geser> about the documentation of Maintainer changes
<ari-tczew> thanks geser
<Daviey> geser, Okay, that does confirm it.  I don't agree with it, considering it should only happen once in a lifecycle - but if that is what is stated, ok.
<Daviey> I'd like to know when that was approved, as it's *very* common for people to note that change.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: I think a lot of developers know this one, looking on their uploads. ;-)
<ScottK> Daviey: It's been a couple of years.
<geser> Daviey: it was mentioned on the ubuntu-devel mailing list or even ubuntu-devel-announce, let me try to find it
<soren> update-maintainer was updated to stop mentioning it in 2008.
<Daviey> That is interesting... /me is tempted to do some grep to look at stats.
<ari-tczew> This is an example when I'm afraid of giving core-dev for non expierenced Canonical staff.
<Daviey> ari-tczew, dude... back off.
<soren> *sigh*
<ScottK> ari-tczew: That's really out of line.  An extra changelog entry is not ideal, but it has exactly zero affect on anything the user sees or does.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I wrote example.
<ari-tczew> small example, right
<ari-tczew> and nothing terrible
<ScottK> ari-tczew: It's not an example of the kind at all.
<soren> I've been core-dev for years and was MOTU for years before that and was developing on Ubuntu for years before that. I still make mistakes.
<soren> We're not robots.
<soren> Doesn't many any of us is any less suited to be core-dev.
<geser> Daviey: a reference to the change I could find is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026623.html
 * ari-tczew no? looking sometimes on people character here, I think so
<highvoltage> soren++ (any human will make mistakes)
<soren> If being core-dev meant you had to be infallible, there'd be exactly 0 core-devs and we'd get nothing at all done.
<Daviey> geser, "There is no need" is not exactly the same as TB resolution on policy change.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I mean cases when people not very familiar with policies gain full upload access.
<geser> Daviey: if you follow this thread to the third message, you will see the proposal for the change to the ubuntu-policy document
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I don't think that's a conclusion you can reasonably draw from this incident.
<Daviey> geser, ack
<highvoltage> ari-tczew: I think the DMB would be quite offended at that statement, they take giving upload rights very seriously, and don't just hand out upload rights to Canonical staff if they didn'r already deserve it
<geser> Daviey: I only want to point out, that this "no need to document it" is nothing new (didn't remember myself that it was that old already (Oct 2008))
<Daviey> At *no* point has my employer been part of my application.  I'm not entirely happy about it being mentioned like this.
<Daviey> I am a Ubuntu Developer, Not a Canonical Developer.
<Daviey> geser, Yeah.. I was wrong about that..  Although i do feel a little hard done by here, I am tempted to grep changelogs to show that a significant amount of people do this.
<soren> I think we'd be hard pressed to find a developer who remembered every tiny little bit of information in the policy anyway.
 * Daviey feels attacked, and that makes him sad.
<ScottK> Daviey: It's not worth it.  Spend your time on something productive.
<highvoltage> Daviey: you woulndn't even need to, https://launchpad.net/~davewalker/+related-software speaks for itself!
<ari-tczew> Daviey: Don't mess your feeling by me. Really.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: Sorry for bad feeling. I wanted to make it as usual discussion.
<Daviey> ari-tczew, you approached it very badly.
<Daviey> Equally, I'm interested if you have been specifically following my work.
<Daviey> I am interested why you added a comment, which mirrored exactly what i said on.
<Daviey> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu//ubuntu-geoip/fix-719324/+merge/52268
<ari-tczew> Daviey: It doesn't exist.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: IIRC it was on sponsors overview, so I left a comment. I think it's not prohibited.
<Daviey> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-geoip/fix-719324/+merge/52268
<ari-tczew> Daviey: Do you think I'm spying you?
<Daviey> ari-tczew, It did make me wonder.
<cody-somerville> Lets assume everyone is working in good faith please.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: In ubuntu-geoip's case as I wrote, it was on sponsors overview, I left a comment.
<ari-tczew> Daviey: About today's case - I check every upload when I look on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<ari-tczew> every *last* upload
<cody-somerville> Daviey, FWIW, I believe ari-tczew when he says that. I've seen him make this comment to numerous individuals.
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: thanks for trust :)
<geser> Daviey: that was meant to be "used" against you, just informational (at least from me). I forget some specifics sometimes too and have to ask others.
<geser> s/was/wasn't/
<geser> my usual mistake: to think the "not" but not type it
<cody-somerville> ari-tczew, On the same token, Daviey is core-dev and I trust him to make his changelogs useful. If he wants to include that bit of information, I'm fine with that. You're welcome to point out to people that they don't need to but I don't think it represents a serious lack of skill or experience. Its pedantic of you but thats your choice ;)
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: yea, it's nitpick
<cody-somerville> And I don't think 'nitpicks' are worth making the accusation that someone is not fit for core-dev, don't you agree? ;)
<ari-tczew> cody-somerville: Agree. I apologized.
<cody-somerville> Daviey, Do you accept ari-tczew's apology? :)
<Daviey> cody-somerville, Yes.
 * Daviey is gonna get away from the computer for a bit.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-10
<psusi> so if a program uses egg_debug()... how do you enable those prints?
<qnix> hi ppl
<qnix> question, how do you version a beta release?
<qnix> 6.0.0-1~beta1 ?
<micahg> qnix: no, the beta should be part of the upstream version 6.0.0~beta1-1 (for Debian)
<qnix> my tar.gz is named soft-6.0.0-beta1.tar.gz
<qnix> kk, but I have to rename the tar.gz, right? since the name contains a - ?
<micahg> qnix: right
<qnix> can it contain a ~?
<micahg> qnix: yep, here's an example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/4.0~b12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<qnix> micahg: thank you.
<onehundredthirty> hi. could anyone please review uwsgi package (it's a WSGI server)? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/uwsgi
<c2tarun> how can I find the tracker for any problem? like a tracker for new version available, or a tracker for ftbfs or any other?
<lifeless> c2tarun: what do you mean?
<c2tarun> I mean there are certain trackers like, http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi  and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe how many other are there?
<c2tarun> lifeless: ^^
<lifeless> how big is the internet
<c2tarun> lifeless: enormous ;)
<lifeless> exactly
<c2tarun> lifeless: hmmm.... so there is no place where I can get the link of such trackers?
<lifeless> google ?
<lifeless> I don't really know what you mean
<c2tarun> lifeless: nevermind :)
<lifeless> I don't think there is a big list of reports for ubuntu or debian
 * c2tarun there should be one, this makes work a lot easier
<micahg> c2tarun: this might be the closest thing we have http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/
<c2tarun> micahg: this is good :) thanks
<micahg> c2tarun: here's another: http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<wejaeger> Hey, anyone up for reviewing l2tp-ipsec-vpn? It's a little applet to configure and manage L2TP IPsec VPN connections. I've just uploaded a new candidate to fix all problems about which micahg and mok0 complained. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<micahg> wejaeger: there's no need to post that whole message every time, you ca\n just ask if someone can review the package
<c2tarun> there is package in natty archive named darksnow, this package include few log files and a patch inside the patch folder, but no series of 00list file, what are these log files for?
<dholbach> good morning
<elricL> Hello
<c2tarun> there is package in natty archive named darksnow, this package include few log files and a patch inside the patch folder, but no series of 00list file, what are these log files for?
<geser> c2tarun: darksnow uses the "simple-patchsys" from cdbs which simply applies all patches it finds in debian/patches in alphabetical order (it doesn't need a 00list or series file)
<c2tarun> geser: is there any manual or walkthrough for this patch system>
<geser> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<geser> c2tarun: and what log files? I don't see any in the webview of the packaging branch on LP
<c2tarun> geser: these are the files in patches folder gcc -g -O2 -g -O2 -DUSE_TOOLTIP -pthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/
<c2tarun> include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -DVERSION="\"0.6.1\"" darksnow.o interface.o config_files.o tooltips.o -o darksnow
<c2tarun> oopps sorry
<c2tarun> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578222/
<c2tarun> geser: what is a webview? where can i see a webview?
<geser> c2tarun: sorry don't know, but my guess is that they come from the simple-patchsys
<c2tarun> geser: ok, may be. thanks :)
<geser> c2tarun: e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/darksnow/natty/files
<geser> you get there by following the "Code" tab on LP for a source package
<c2tarun> geser: got it, strange there is nothing about these log files there.
<dholbach> directhex, do you think somebody can commit the debian/control portion of https://code.launchpad.net/~bhaveekdesai-gmail/ubuntu/maverick/boo/bug-729855/+merge/52735 in Debian? O:-)
<directhex> dholbach, at some point. doesn't seem a high-urgency item for a whole release, but it can go into packaging git
<dholbach> directhex, awesome
 * dholbach hugs directhex
<acarpine> morning omniscent people! :)
<acarpine> fixing bug and using bzr, I don't understand when to use bzr branch lp:<pkgname> and when to use bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<pkgname>
<acarpine> Is there any general rule that I can use?
<directhex> dholbach, boo's still in svn, which is scarily retro, committed anyway. at some point Laney will volunteer to do a new upstream update && move to git, which can result in new packages
<dholbach> directhex, excellent!
<geser> lp:<pkgname> is the upstream branch of a programm, lp:ubuntu/<pkgname> is the auto-imported packaging branch of it (assuming a package exists for it) based on the uploads to the archive
<Ampelbein> acarpine: always use lp:ubuntu/pkgname (or ubuntu:pkgname), if you use lp:pkgname you get the PROJECT not the ubuntu package
<acarpine> ampelbein: But I thought sometimes can be useful makes change the upstream project...
<acarpine> ampelbein: I thought it depends on what i'm changing...
<Ampelbein> acarpine: generally, if you want to change something for ubuntu, you use lp:ubuntu/pkg or ubuntu:pkg as branch. you only branch the project if upstream actually uses launchpad for code development (most don't).
<acarpine> ampelbein: ok, so when a project use launchpad for code development I imagine is write in the launchpad page...correct?
<Ampelbein> acarpine: yes, it should be on the launchpad project page
<acarpine> Ampelbein: Really tks, I will use your rule of thumb!
 * Laney eyes directhex 
<directhex> ?
<Laney> boo! it's a terrifying beast
<directhex> not too tricksy
<Laney> does it want updating?
<ari-tczew> hello
<kmdm> Hi guys, was hoping for some advice... I've made a package that uses cdbs to install a python module & associated daemon script... however when it tries to start the daemon from postinst the python-central triggers haven't run so the module fails to import into python, the daemon fails to start and thus the package install fails... Is there a standard workaround for this? - thanks :)
<tumbleweed> kmdm: yeah, manually do the necessary byte-compilation in postinst rather than waiting for the trigger. Also python-central is deprecated, use dh_python2
<kmdm> tumbleweed: hm, thanks :) I'm only using whatever CDBS gives me so I'm assuming that'll be dh_python2 once that gets updated?
<geser> kmdm: any reason using cdbs and not debhelper?
<kmdm> geser: laziness? ;)
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: merge-o-matic is working already, but I see no changes to lp:merge-o-matic. could you tell the secret how did you do it?
<debfx> kklimonda: these qt buttons look quite native gtk to me: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Screenshot-6.png
<RoAkSoAx> zul: never mind found the error ;)
<blueyed> What do you think about including a recent SVN snapshot for (exuberant-)ctags for natty? There are a lot of bugfixes, and no new release in sight.. (I have pinged the author about this a few days ago without any reply)
<blueyed> I have prepared one based on the debian version in my ppa.
<micahg> blueyed: if the snapshot is stable, why not?
<micahg> blueyed: you're still need an FFe if there are new features
<micahg> *you'll
<blueyed> I have not checked the changelog in detail, just ran across bugs in the latest release several times in the last days.
<blueyed> I have prepared a branch now, and will upload/ask-for-ffe it.
<blueyed> given how essential ctags is, we should really push this.
<micahg> blueyed: if the snapshot isn't stable, maybe backport some of the bugfixes
<blueyed> ok
<blueyed> I really hate FFe paperwork.. even when doing this for free, I would pay somebody 10€ to do it for me.. :/
<ari-tczew> blueyed: write your views about bureaucracy to dholbach :)
<blueyed> ari-tczew: do you think he would do it for 10€?
<ari-tczew> blueyed: dunno, he might be an expensive employee :)
<blueyed> great. it fails to build, but without any error apart from the binary not being existent: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66079994/exuberant-ctags_5.9%7Esvn20110310-0ubuntu1-i386-20110310-2211 - hints? I'm off for some time, but will come back later.
<ari-tczew> install: cannot stat `ctags': No such file or directory
<ari-tczew> IMO dirs or d/rules needs fixing.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ping
<blueyed> ari-tczew: well. it seems like the binary "ctags" does not get build and then cannot get installed.
<blueyed> looks like the whole configure script is missing in the svn snapshot.
<Ampelbein> blueyed: yes, but there should be a autogen.sh file to work the necessary automake/conf/libtool/aclocal-black-magic for you
<blueyed> Ampelbein: no, there is none. I have taken the tar ball from http://ctags.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/ctags/trunk/ (link at the bottom)
<arand> Are wildcards availble in package.install files? Can I do excludes?
<Ampelbein> blueyed: autotools-dev has an example autogen that should work fine. it just runs the other tools in order
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Pong
<blueyed> Ampelbein: shouldn't there something in the SVN source itself?
<Ampelbein> blueyed: that would be considered nice to have, but isn't strictly needed I guess.
<blueyed> Ampelbein: I do not have much experience in autotools land. Will look around. thanks.
<blueyed> Ampelbein: How would I integrate this into the build process?
<blueyed> or should I maybe just pick configure and other missing files from the last releasE?
<Ampelbein> blueyed: the easiest way would be to run the autogen, make distclean, and repack that as orig.tar.gz
<blueyed> Ampelbein: not so easy apparently. I am getting some help in #geany now - in case you want to join us.. ツ
<Ampelbein> let me get that tarball and have a look ;-)
<Ampelbein> blueyed: do you have your packaging somewhere?
<blueyed> Ampelbein: lp:~blueyed/ubuntu/natty/exuberant-ctags/upstream-snapshot - b4n in #geany could successfully build it now however.
<Ampelbein> blueyed: yeah, me too. I just wanted to get the packaging to see how well it integrates
<Ampelbein> switching to geany
<blueyed> in case anyone wants too look/vote for the ctags upstream freeze exception: see bug 732860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732860 in exuberant-ctags (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade exuberant-ctags to 5.9 SVN snapshot" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732860
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-11
<psusi> can someone point me to an example of how to define an enum in dbus xml?
<broder> psusi: dbus doesn't support enums directly. telepathy defines its own extensions to the xml format and imports them into a separate namespace
<broder> but the actual types are just ints of one sort or another
<psusi> broder, yea, I guess I'll just use a byte then
<psusi> broder, I'm confused... dbus emits a glib sleeping signal, but I don't see any handler registered for the signal, or where it emits the corresponding dbus signal.. there isn't a way to have the dbus signal emitted automatically in response to emitting the glib signal is there?  you have to register a signal handler that re-emits it over dbus, don't you?
<broder> psusi: not sure. i've done very little with glib and dbus, and nothing on the object-exporting side
<Rhonda> XTaran: Kannst du dich noch erinnern, wer dieser Bizarre Cathedral Typ auf identi.ca war?
<Rhonda> erm, sorry, wrong window  (off by one, alt-d instead of alt-e for window 23 instead of 13 ;))
 * iulian yawns.
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> G'morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<c2tarun> how can I know the order in which patches will be applied in cdbs format?
<dholbach> c2tarun, alphabetically afaik
<c2tarun> why I am getting this error while submitting bug? http://pastebin.com/LhRsYjHQ
<mok0> persia: hope you are ok
<geser> c2tarun: better ask the Debian guys for help (they are on the OFTC network, but I don't know which channel is best for your problem)
<Laney> maco: have you gotten on the DMB list yet?
<maco> Laney: no
<geser> Laney, maco: only persia has admin access to the DMB list now, so you have to wait on him :(
<Laney> :(
<Laney> just remember to forward us anything in the meantime i guess
<geser> will do
<geser> luckily it's a low-volume list
<dholbach> geser, Laney: talk to the guys in #canonical-sysadmin and get people added
<dholbach> also get a backup list admin
<dholbach> there's no reason to wait for 2+ weeks
<c2tarun> I was trying to pack new version of koffice and I got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/578922/  it came out that lines responsible for installing kformula are commented in CMakeLists.txt I asked about this on #koffice and a dev said that kformula is broken and so the lines are commented, he said to pack it I have to somehow update the configuration of .deb can anyone please help me with this.
<kklimonda> c2tarun: is it broken in the current natty package too?
<c2tarun> kklimonda: not sure, but if package is broken in upstream then what is the point of including it?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: around?
<kklimonda> c2tarun: there is kformula.install file that has a list of all files for kformula package - you could remove it, along with the d/control entry, but you should check if the current natty package works or not.
<c2tarun> kklimonda: but koffice package will not install the current natty package, it will install the broken one included within the koffice-2.3.3 source code.
<kklimonda> c2tarun: that doesn't make much sense - can you rephrase it? :)
<c2tarun> kklimonda: you asked me to check the current natty package right but koffice will not check our archive for current natty package, it will install the setup inside the orig tarball which is broken (am I making sense this time :( )
<kklimonda> c2tarun: I was asking you you check if the current kformula that is available in the natty (version 1:2.3.1-0ubuntu3) works or not.
<geser> c2tarun: does kformula from koffice 2.3.1 work? (the current koffice version in natty)
<c2tarun> geser: well that package built successfully and I copied my debian folder from there only, that means it is working. (am I wrong?)
<geser> that only means that it builds, the program can still crash if you try to run/use it
 * c2tarun looking into koffice bugs
<c2tarun> geser kklimonda: there is no bug about kformula not working in koffice-2.3.1
<geser> c2tarun: is koffice 2.3.3 the current "stable" version? the homepage still lists 2.3.1 as last version
<geser> as we are in FeatureFreeze, do you have hope to get a FeatureFreeze exception for the new version? (we want to release in April)
<c2tarun> geser: well they confirmed the release of 2.3.3 on #koffice and Riddell suggested me to pack it for kubuntu. So I hope to get a FF exception.
<geser> then it seems to be ok
<kklimonda> c2tarun: does he know about kformula not working in 2.3.3?
<c2tarun> kklimonda: I dont think so, he is busy in kde.conf.in
<kklimonda> c2tarun: I'd really suggest asking him, or some other Kubuntu folks (ScottK?) about it.
<kklimonda> c2tarun: may be that kformula doesn't really work in our current package, and it could be dropped - but someone from Kubuntu should really comment on that, especially given that we are after Feature Freeze.
<c2tarun> kklimonda: well yofel is helping me out in #kubuntu-devel and he agrees that we should remove the file, do you still think I should ping ScottK
<ScottK> You already did.
<ScottK> I'd work with yofel.
<c2tarun> ScottK: thanks for replying :) *waiting for your comments*
<ScottK> Don't.  You have them.  Work with Yofel.
<c2tarun> ScottK: sure thanks :)
<ari-tczew> oes dh_auto_clean handle automatic removal of all stuff listed after $(RM)?
<ari-tczew> does*
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: dh_auto_clean calls make clean or python setup.py clean, etc. depending on the detected build system. I don't know what $(RM) you are talking about
<steinex> #ubuntu-motu
<steinex> 20:35:18 -!- bcurtiswx [~bcurtiswx@wx.mesa.gmu.edu] has quit [Changing host]
<steinex> 20:35:18 -!- bcurtiswx [~bcurtiswx@ubuntu/member/bcurtiswx] has joined #ubuntu-motu
<steinex> oops
<steinex> sorry :)
<bcurtiswx> lol, np
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm trying to make d/rules smaller by overriding. This is a based file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/sid/gnome-pilot/sid/view/head:/debian/rules
<ari-tczew> line 24
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: dh_auto_clean replaces line 23. for the manually deleted files, either use debian/clean (read by dh_clean) or override dh_clean
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: how can I override lines 24-28?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you add an override that has the contents of lines 24-28
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: look on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/578986/
<ari-tczew> you can judge all file :P
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: drop lines 12 and 13. and the \ on lines 16 and 17
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: line 17 to drop?
<tumbleweed> I don't understand that question, but let me explain
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: you wrote and the \ on lines 16 and 17
<tumbleweed> line 12: dh_clean $(RM) build-stamp  That means dh_clean rm build-stamp
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ok nevermind, gotcha
<tumbleweed> which means it'll try and delete rm and build-stamp
<tumbleweed> unecessary
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I deleted line 12 then lines 16 and 17 was 15 and 16, a little misunderstanding
<tumbleweed> aah
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: what about handling multiple CFLAGS?
<ari-tczew> as a whole is it necessary?
<tumbleweed> "multiple CFLAGS"?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: from based file, lines 5-9 and line 14
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: do you know about dpkg-buildflags? It can do that
<ari-tczew> omg
<ari-tczew> siretart: could you look at last comment on bug 449729 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449729 in mjpegtools (Ubuntu Lucid) "rebuild with new debhelper to get trigger support" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449729
<ari-tczew> broder: ping
<broder> ari-tczew: what's up?
<ari-tczew> broder: do you force contributor to forward changes to Debian as a sponsor?
<broder> force? no. encourage when i think it's appropriate
<broder> would you like to complain about a specific action i took instead of asking vague, general questions?
<ari-tczew> broder: bug 719181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719181 in lprng (Ubuntu) "lprng: FTBFS on Natty because of pickier linker" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719181
<broder> that was forwarded
<ari-tczew> broder: where?
<broder> sorry - i guess there was already a bug open. debian bug #555565
<ubottu> Debian bug 555565 in src:lprng "FTBFS with binutils-gold" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/555565
<broder> hmm, no, that's not it
<broder> give me a moment - geofft is a friend of mine and i discussed this privately with him...somewhere
<broder> ari-tczew: he said that lprng upstream took a different patch, and the debian maintainer was trying to get them to roll a release, which he would upload
<broder> i didn't see any point in uploading a different patch that does the same thing, and i figured that whoever next handles the merge should be able to figure out what happened
<broder> i know that you watch merges more closely than most of us, so if you want to ping me when that merge comes up, i'm happy to handle it
<ari-tczew> broder: if you have time you can try to testbuild debian revision whether upstream has fixed ftbfs.
<ari-tczew> broder: in future, it doesn't hurt if you or your friend could give information how did you try to fix ftbfs on BTS. there is reported bug: debian bug 555565
<ubottu> Debian bug 555565 in src:lprng "FTBFS with binutils-gold" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/555565
<ari-tczew> it prevents from unnecessary questions.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: now, but only short
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I'd ask you for help in shortening d/rules, but if you are out of time, it's fine.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you could ask me tomorrow. i have to go to bed asap.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ok. g'night.
<whiskeykisses> hello
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-12
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: I guess MoM is hanged again ... :/
<c2tarun> I successfully build new version koffice but I dont have the older version's tar ball with me to create debdiff. :( is there anyway to create debdiff without downloading that tarball, downloading it is not possible now :(
<kim0> Hi folks, I'm trying to commit a simple fix (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kim0/logrotate/bug-730504/revision/16)
<kim0> However (for some reason) the merge proposal (https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/logrotate/bug-730504) seems to be huge (95 modified files!!)
<kim0> any idea why or if I did something wrong ? Thanks
<kklimonda> kim0: you have branched package but then requested a merge with the upstream branch.
<kim0> kklimonda: how do I fix this please :)
<kklimonda> remove the merge and request another, this time to lp:ubuntu/logrotate
<kim0> kklimonda: just removed it .. but when I click "propose for merging"
<kim0> by defualt LP is selecting lp:logrotate
<kim0> I have to click other and write it ?
<kklimonda> apparently
<kim0> weirdo .. ok thanks :)
<maxb> kim0: Isn't it a rather hacky and unpleasant solution to munge the status file with shell commands?
<kim0> I think it's fairly common
<kim0> cat /etc/cron.daily/appport
<kim0> I mean if someone can write it in C, I wouldn't mind, but that's better than not having that
<acarpine> Using bzr I modified several files in a branch than I push the changes to launchpad
<acarpine> and I can see my changes
<acarpine> but why bzr diff prints nothing?
<sladen> acarpine: bzr status ?
<acarpine> sladen, idem
<acarpine> I'm sure that other times they both work properly
<c2tarun> j #ubuntu-app-devel
<sladen> acarpine: what *exactly* does typing 'bzr status' in the directory you think you've been editting in, print?
<sladen> acarpine: -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<acarpine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579289/
<acarpine> sladen: I used the commands in a dir which I changed several files but I believe they should work also from other dir (of the modified branch)
<sladen> acarpine: right, it's not seeing any changes; try something like   "touch foobar ; bzr status"
<acarpine> sladen: yep! I can see the created file...
<acarpine> also from other dir of the same dir
<sladen> acarpine: right, so (just in case), try editing one of the files again (just add a new line) and lets try bzr status again
<acarpine> *of the same "branch"
<acarpine> sladen: they worked well
<acarpine> they show the files that i have just modified
<sladen> acarpine: I fear there was an error between the chair and keyboard about which directory was actually being edited, but I'm too polite to say that out loud ;-)
<acarpine> sladen: the chair and the keyboard? what do you mean?
<sladen> acarpine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_error
<acarpine> sladen: ops you think it's my error... :)
<acarpine> yes probably...I'm trying to understand where is my error.
<acarpine>  I modified 320 files, i can see the diff in the merge proposal but diff and status still say nothing
<sladen> acarpine: can you paste the output of 'history' (the shell history) into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sladen> acarpine: bzr log --include-merges  might also show you something
<sladen> acarpine: but it might also be better to take this to #bzr
<acarpine> I believe there is nothing interesting there because I modified this branch last night anyway http://paste.ubuntu.com/579302/
<acarpine> sladen: maybe http://paste.ubuntu.com/579303/ is a little more insteresting
<acarpine> It show my changes to the changelog file
<acarpine> *shows
<acarpine> sladen: that's the correct history http://paste.ubuntu.com/579305/
<acarpine> bzr log --include-merges shows the revno 656
<acarpine> with the info extracted from the changelog file
<sladen> acarpine: so you've already commit it;  and there's no difference between your working state and the (latest) commit
<sladen> acarpine: if you do  bzr diff -r 655..656  you should see the diff
<acarpine> sladen: bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: 656
<acarpine> but I believe you explain me why bzr diff gave no result...
<acarpine> because I already used debcommit Correct?
<acarpine> so i believe bzr is working correctly...the error was PEBKAC :D
<acarpine> really tks sladen (also for the new acronym) :D
<bdrung> tumbleweed: u-d-t 0.120 FTBFS on sid: http://paste.debian.net/110492/
<tumbleweed> bdrung: one minute
<tumbleweed> bdrung: sorry, my local mirrors all seem to be broken. Replicated it. launchpadlib doesn't support python2.5 any more
<tumbleweed> bdrung: so, I guess we bump our x-python-version. 2.5 will hopefully be gone RSN now, anyway
<bdrung> k
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i will visit a friend today. feel free to fix the build and upload it to unstable
<tumbleweed> bdrung: ok will do. have a good evening
<bdrung> thanks
<kim0> Hi folks, I'm trying to build a trivial "hello world" style package. Getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/579434/
<ScottK> kim0: Did you have a question?
<kim0> ScottK: yeah :)
<ScottK> Don't install stuff in /usr/local.
<kim0> ScottK: just the line above this .. trying to build a pkg and failing
<ScottK> Not sure why your package is installing there, but that's the issue.
<kim0> ScottK: this is packaging day1 for me
<kim0> so what file should I edit
<ScottK> Without reviewing the entire package (which I don't have time for) I can't say for sure.  I'd grep for 'local' and see if that points you to anything obvious.  You may need to set a specific installation directory.
<kim0> gah, I have  Makefile:PREFIX ?= /usr/local
<ScottK> Not good.
<kim0> doesn't pbuilder pass --prefix to configure
<ScottK> You probably want something like $(CURDIR)/debian/[binarypackagename]
<ScottK> Maybe $(CURDIR)/debian/[binarypackagename]/usr
<kim0> The thing I'm packaging, doesn't use "./configure" and embeds PREFIX inside the Makefile. What's the best way ot change it?
<kim0> to*
<Bachstelze> kim0: edit debian/rules to make it run make PREFIX=/usr instead of just make
<kim0> is that
<kim0> make PREFIX=/usr
<kim0> or
<Bachstelze> yes
<kim0> PREFIX=/usr make
<Bachstelze> both should work
<kim0> Thanks trying it out
<achiang> fta: hi, you happen to be around?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-03-13
<micahg> Ampelbein: did you want to work on the nfdump SRU?
<psusi> so the online documentation for dbus-binding-tool seems to be a skeleton... is there somewhere I can read about how the heck this thing works?
<AnAnt> Hello, I need a help in a makefile, I have a variable: FOO=a b c  , is there any text substitution function (or another means) to get a variable: BAR=a:b:c ?
<psusi> so if I bzr update to an old rev, then make changes and try to commit, it complains that the tree isn't up to date... I want fork from that old rev...
<lifeless> use bzr uncommit + revert, or bzr branch, or bzr switch
<psusi> ahh, switch...
 * psusi has gotten too used to git
<psusi> hrm... ok, can't use switch
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-05
<Gaming4JC> Any chance of getting a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/821100 in natty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821100 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs does not install /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" [High,Fix released]
<Gaming4JC> package needs updated
<Gaming4JC> not to mention BZFlag and Hedgewars should just be removed altogether if there's no plan in updating
<Gaming4JC> neither of them work anymore, waste of FTP space :P
<Gaming4JC> e.g. the versions were discontinued
<RAOF> Gaming4JC: Does that actually *apply* to natty?
<Gaming4JC> seems, to I am running natty right now and suffering the bug
<Gaming4JC> the workaround works in #3 but it's ages slow
<RAOF> Huh, apparently true.
<Gaming4JC> yeah it seems affected for sure, version in my repo is showing 20090808ubuntu13
<Gaming4JC> fix was released in the  -25 edition
<RAOF> Well, ia32-libs is a bit of a bastard to update.  And, given there's no natty task on that bug, no-one currently plans on fixing it.
<RAOF> ie: as far as we're aware, it's fix-released.
<Gaming4JC> that's very unfortunate ... :P
<Gaming4JC> natty is still supported, I'd like to see someone get assigned. It's a serious blocker to running wine among other things
<RAOF> Well, I've added a natty task to the bug.
<Gaming4JC> ty :)
<RAOF> But ia32-libs is in universe; that's “supported if someone cares enough”.
<Gaming4JC> I don't suppose there is any flattr for encouraging devs to care? :P
<stokachu> hi, im building a python package which does not use distutils or anything and im trying to exclude certain files from being made executable, http://pastebin.com/C1wM3vX3
<stokachu> unfortunately, lintian is complaining about the files in /usr/share/pyshared/sos/plugins/*.py as not being a elf but has executable permissions set
<RAOF> How do the files get there?
<stokachu> with dh_python2 im using pkg.pyinstall to make sure those files are linked
<stokachu> but everything else is through the Makefile for installation
<stokachu> and the current mode on those files do not have executable bit nor are they being changed in the Makefile
<tumbleweed> stokachu: nothing should make them executable. Are you sure tehy aren't *already*?
<tumbleweed> stokachu: you shouldn't be mentioning pyshared in your .pyinstall file
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Hello, isn't there a debhelper script for config.guess & config.sub ?
<micahg> AnAnt: well, there's dh_autoreconf
<AnAnt> micahg: thanks
<Rhonda> AnAnt: practically it's just copy over config.guess and config.sub from /usr/share/misc (and Build-Depending on autotools-dev)
<Rhonda> Don't forget to remove them in the clean target, though :)
<al-maisan> hmm .. did some aspect of "dpkg-source --after-build" change in ubuntu 12.04? I have a package that builds flawlessly on the LP build farm (https://launchpad.net/~openquake/+archive/testing/+build/3260654) but fails in pbuilder on ubuntu 12.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869797/
<al-maisan> here's the debian/rules file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/869798/
<al-maisan> the problem appears to be that the 'override_dh_quilt_unpatch' target in debian/rules is ignored by "dpkg-source --after-build"
<tumbleweed> al-maisan: that package is source format 3.0 (quilt) but you are using quilt manually in rules
<tumbleweed> pick one or the other
<al-maisan> tumbleweed: so what is the appropriate source format when using quilt manually?
<tumbleweed> 1.0
<al-maisan> tumbleweed: thanks, I am wondering why this mistake of mine was ignored so far..
<al-maisan> is the policy being enforced more stricter since 12.04 ?
<tumbleweed> al-maisan: no, dpkg just changed its handling of 3.0 (quilt) packages a little
<al-maisan> aha, I see. Thank you for looking at this!!
<tumbleweed> np
<highvoltage> good morning
<tumbleweed> hi
<alucardni> hello, anybody knows what's the status of libappindicator in Debian?
<Laney> alucardni: you should speak to the Debian Ayatana team <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<highvoltage> last updated status on http://wiki.debian.org/Ayatana/Packages says that it FTBFS
<Laney>  sbuild-build-depends-libappindicator-dummy : Depends: libdbusmenu-glib-dev (>= 0.5.90) but 0.5.0-2 is to be installed
<Laney>                                               Depends: libdbusmenu-gtk-dev (>= 0.5.90) but it is not going to be installed
<Laney>                                               Depends: libdbusmenu-gtk3-dev (>= 0.5.90) but it is not going to be installed
<hrw> ok, time to start motu application
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<cancer> I wanna contribute to ubuntu
<cancer> for gsoc 2012
<cancer> any help ??
<roaksoax> cancer: ping dholbach, he'll be able to orient you
<cancer> but i can't see him online
<cancer> how can i ping dholbach
<cancer> ?
<roaksoax> cancer: he's probably gone for the day, you could try tomorrow morning
<roaksoax> cancer: hav eyou seen the wikipage?
<cancer> yeah ..
<cancer> I am interested in Harvest and Algoritm School
<roaksoax> cancer: you might wanna try the mentor too
<cancer> I am a student
<cancer> i think it would be better for me to first participate as student and then next year as mentor
<roaksoax> cancer: I meant, you might wanna try contact the mentor too
<valdur55> but... when i am secondary school sutent ... what i shall do ?
<cancer> still u can take part
<cancer> u should have craving for learning new things and helping opne source community
<EvilResistance> whats the syntax for backportpackage's --upload= argument?
<broder> anything that dput will accept
<EvilResistance> that is to say, in what format should I put the PPA upload destination, ppa:trekcaptainusa-tw/<ppaname> or some other syntax?
<EvilResistance> ah, i see
<EvilResistance> then that should work
<broder> but i think it might choke on anything that's not ppa:foo/bar
<EvilResistance> indeed, its going to a PPA, so i dont think it'll whine :P
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-06
<quidnunc> How do I sanity check which disto and components pdebuild is using?
<jtaylor> I have added a echo to my rc
<quidnunc> .pbuilderrc?
<quidnunc> okay that works, thanks
<quidnunc> Why is haskell-devscripts reported as not installable when running pdebuild?
<quidnunc> COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"; DIST=oneiric
<jtaylor> is universe in the sources.list?
<quidnunc> jtaylor: Doesn't COMPONENTS take care of that?
<jtaylor> COMPONENTS only has effect on create and update
<quidnunc> jtaylor: "sudo -E DIST=oneiric pbuilder login" shows it. But how do I ensure that is the same env that pdebuild is using?
<jtaylor> can you install it when logged in?
<quidnunc> it seems to be installing...
<jtaylor> gotta go, bye
<quidnunc> jtaylor: Okay installed haskell-devscripts when logged-in but pdebuild still fails with "dependency not satisfiable"
<quidnunc> The installation should persist right?
<quidnunc> Is there no debugging options in pdebuild?
<quidnunc> s/Is/Are
<ajmitch> quidnunc: what do you mean by debugging options? you can use hook scripts to perform actions at certain times, like when a build fails
<quidnunc> ajmitch: I have a dependency that is not satisfiable and I can't determine why. Is there anyway those hooks could help me?
<ajmitch> you cna get a shell inside the chroot when the build fails
<ajmitch> that may be helpful, perhaps
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Running_a_Shell_When_Build_Fails_.28Intro_to_Hook_Scripts.29 has info on that
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Thanks
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Okay, doesn't seem to be working :(
<quidnunc> Does it get invoked from pdebuild?
<ajmitch> should do, make sure the hook is executable though
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Yeah, it's +x
<quidnunc> a+x
<ajmitch> hook is in the right place referenced by the pbuilderrc file?
<ajmitch> and is named properly?
<quidnunc>  /var/cache/pbuilder/hook.d/C10shell
<quidnunc> HOOKDIR="/var/cache/pbuilder/hook.d"
<quidnunc> ajmitch: I remember reading something about re-reading .pbuilderrc
<quidnunc> ...
<quidnunc> Is it cached?
 * ajmitch wonders if build fail scripts aren't called when the build depends aren't men
<ajmitch> s/men/met/
<ajmitch> shouldn't be cached
<ajmitch> quidnunc: ok, rename C10shell to D10shell
<ajmitch> D hooks are called just before unpacking the source, A hooks are called after trying to install build depends
<quidnunc> ajmitch: that works
<ajmitch> ok
<quidnunc> ajmitch: apt-cache policy is showing a version from hardy.
<quidnunc> (and no other options)
<quidnunc> How do I determine which dist I am in?
<ajmitch> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list from there
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Okay, it lists hardy but why?
<quidnunc> I have DIST=oneiric in my .pbuilderrc
<ajmitch> & did you create a new base tarball?
<quidnunc> ajmitch: I believe so. I guess I will try again
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Is this correct? "pbuilder-dist oneiric create"
 * ajmitch has a slightly non-standard pbuilder setup & doesn't use pbuilder-dist
<ajmitch> but I believe that'll work
<quidnunc> Okay, but should that work?
<ajmitch> try it & see?
<quidnunc> Or what is another command that will do the equivalent?
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Long process :)
<ajmitch> I do things the old-fashioned way, separate pbuilderrc file per release, and separate named tarball
 * ajmitch doesn't know for sure how pdebuild interacts with pbuilder-dist
<quidnunc> "pbuilder create" it is
<quidnunc> ajmitch: Do the D<name> scripts always run?
<ajmitch> yes
<pabelanger> Evening!  I know it's late in the game however I just created a feature freeze exception sync request (bug 947646).  Does anybody mind commenting on it, confirming all the required information is there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947646 in Ubuntu "Sync starpy 1.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947646
<ScottK> pabelanger: Easy enough.  Approved.
<ScottK> pabelanger: Done.
<pabelanger> ScottK: Great!  Thanks
<ScottK> pabelanger: binary built and accepted too.
<pabelanger> Nice, thanks again for the turn around on it
<ScottK> No problem.  Your timing was good that there was someone that could approve it hanging around.
<pabelanger> indeed
<Corey> For those of you using Jenkins to build debs (for staging, then eventually to prod), how do you get the deb that Jenkins spits out into a dpkg repository?
<RAOF> You mean an apt repository?
<Corey> Er, yes. :-)
<RAOF> apt-ftparchive is what I use for my build-against-local-packages sbuilder.
<Corey> I get the idea of "rsync it to the repository server," but I'm still a bit hazy on "add it to the repository."
<RAOF> Specifcally: “apt-ftparchive packages . > Packages” to create a Packages file from all the .debs in the current directory.
<Corey> Ahhh.
<Corey> RAOF: That makes sense. Thanks!
<ESphynx> hey guys... things are not working :| i'm trying to install my 32 bit package on Precise 64, and I get: ecere-sdk:i386 : Depends: ecere-doc:i386 but it is not installable
<ESphynx> and 2 others... these 3 packages have 'any'
<ESphynx> sorry, they have Architecture: all
<ESphynx> should it be 'any' ?
<vibhav> Hello MOTUs, I have uploaded indicator-sensors at  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-sensors can somebody review it?
<sladen> vibhav: ooh, indicators
<vibhav> heh
<sladen> eww CDBS
<sladen> vibhav: Source: <url://example.com>
<sladen> vibhav: in debian/copyright
<vibhav> oh no
<vibhav> thanks sladen
<sladen> vibhav: CDBS could be dropped by replacing '/debian/rules' with   %:
<sladen>         dh $@
<vibhav> sladen: Is it important to replace cdbs
<sladen> vibhav: it's not a fail, but pretty much deprecated
<vibhav> sladen: I recieved the rules from the package developer
<vibhav> I wonder removing it might do some harm
<EvilResistance> o.O CDBS IS EVIL!
<EvilResistance> sorry, but i agree with sladen on that xD
<vibhav> EvilResistance: wonder removing it might do some harm
<vibhav> ?
<EvilResistance> dunno, i'm just agreeeing with sladen is all :P
 * EvilResistance is off
<sladen> vibhav: I've commented on Revu.  Off to Millbank; I'll have another look when I arrive
<vibhav> thanks sladen
<sladen> vibhav: harm?  Oh, no no.  You've be helping save the planet :)
<vibhav> Then Illl replace CDBS
<vibhav> Can anybody tell me how do I package a program without a "./configure" ?
<RAOF> That depends on the program; how do you build it?  How do you install it?  How do you tell it where to install, etc.
<vibhav> The program has an "autogen.sh"
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Oh.  Then you just run that to generate the configure script, and proceed as normal.
<RAOF> dh_autoreconf will do that for you, too.
<vibhav> dholbach: Good Morning
<dholbach> hi vibhav
<vibhav> Anybody knows why my .orig.tar.gz is not getting included in the source.changes file?
<vibhav> I uploaded it to REVU
<vibhav> And the orig.tar.gz was missing
<broder> vibhav: it won't get included by default if it doesn't look like this is the first package for that upstream
<broder> based on the version numer
<broder> so if your version is -2 or -2ubuntu3 or something
<broder> but you can override it by passing -sa to debuild
<broder> or -- -sa to bzr bd
<vibhav> broder: -sa did the trick, thanks :)
<broder> np
<vibhav> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-sensors, can somebody review it?
<vibhav> I have replaced cdbs
<sladen> vibhav: strange, I'm not seeing your latest uploads.  Though I can sort-of-see a reversed(?) diff as the debdiff
<sladen> vibhav: I wonder if revu has simply bitrotted in the meantime
<vibhav> sladen: I can see my latest uploads
<vibhav> sladen: try http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9402
<sladen> ah, something changed.  I can see the .debian.tar.gz
<sladen> instead of the .diff
<sladen> will look in a few minutes again
<vibhav> sladen: I uploaded the .orig.tar.gz too
<sladen> woo
<sladen> guess it was just revu catching up
<vibhav> sladen: Can you see the latest uploads
<vibhav> REVU processes uploads in 5 minutes
<sladen> vibhav: does indicator-sensor actually have numbered releases.  Or is it just a pull of the bzr branch at a particular time/date?
<sladen> vibhav: drop the cdbs dependency now it's not being used
<sladen> vibhav: stick the closing ')' on the previous line
<sladen> vibhav: drop the cdbs dependency now it's not being used
<sladen> vibhav: stick the closing ')' on the previous line
<sladen> vibhav: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.1 (current is 3.9.3)
<sladen> vibhav: two build-time generated files included in the diff:  config.log  po/POTFILES  which shouldn't be there
<sladen> vibhav: clean them out before running   'debian -S'
<vibhav> sladen: Anything more?
<sladen> vibhav: not that I've spotted so far
<vibhav> sladen: lintian returns W: indicator-sensors source: newer-standards-version 3.9.3 (current is 3.9.2)
<vibhav> and indicator-sensors source: unused-build-dependency-on-cdbs
<sladen> vibhav: debian/control    remove 'cdbs' from the Build Depends line
<jalcine> Isn't cdbs phasing out?
<sladen> jalcine: yes!  vibhav has already nuked it from the packaging, but it's still listed in the depends
<jalcine> Hmm.
<jokerdino> didrocks: you made a little mistake, dear friend. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/938748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938748 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Add Unity Quicklist support" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<didrocks> jokerdino: what mistake?
<didrocks> hey :)
<jokerdino> you sure you didn't make a mistake? ;)
<didrocks> jokerdino: can you please explain? I don't really have the time to play a game now :)
<jokerdino> heh, i see. it was me who submitted the patch.
<jokerdino> not that i am angry or something, i probably made a mistake myself
<didrocks> jokerdino: oh you're totally right
<didrocks> jokerdino: sorry for that, wasn't intended :)
<jokerdino> nah, i don't mind much.
<didrocks> was king of sketchy because you aren't the one submitting upstream rigth?
<didrocks> right*
<jokerdino> nope not me. someone else took over the upstream part.
<didrocks> 3 people on a bug report was a little bit etoomuch for my brain :)
<jokerdino> I think it was Nathan.
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> jokerdino: thanks again for your work here and sorry for the wrong attribution ;)
<didrocks> (I had to retake the upstream patch in fact and separate it in two commits
<jokerdino> like i said, i made a mistake as well.
<jokerdino> anyway, thanks for accepting the patch!
<jokerdino> i am just glad i contributed :D
<didrocks> jokerdino: thanks for doing it! :-)
<didrocks> jokerdino: there are as well a lot of othe quicklist for defaults apps or keyword to be added! :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: btw, you can as well propose a branch (most of the time against lp:~ubuntu-desktop/<projet>/ubuntu
<jokerdino> true that, but my main focus is translating. \.
<didrocks> and add a changelog (see the packaging guide) to ensure to have your name in it :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: as well, submitting translations for those quicklists/keywords is a nice way as well :)
<didrocks> thanks again for your contribution and again, sorry for the attribution mistake!
<jokerdino> well, i think we should move on. you apologised way too many times.
<jokerdino> oh and will surely add an entry in the changelog next time
<didrocks> yeah, that will avoid it :)
<jokerdino> and regarding proposing a branch, my network blocks ssh.
<jokerdino> so, i can only attach a patch.
<jokerdino> anyway, that is irrelevant.
<didrocks> ah ok :/
<didrocks> yeah, patch is fine
<vibhav> sladen: Should I remove POTFILES.in too?
<jokerdino> great, let's carry on with our stuff
<sladen> vibhav: no
<sladen> vibhav: that's the input file that gets converted to 'POTFILES' during the build
<sladen> vibhav: poke
<sladen> vibhav: (I'll keep checking back, in between gaps)
<jalcine> Do you need SSL access to upload packages to a PPA?
<jalcine> My connection blocks that, but I have my system ready to dput stuff.
<geser> jalcine: no, dput uses ftp by default
<jalcine> Also, when is the pocketsphinx source package going to be updated?
<jalcine> It has a released version of 0.6.1 but the repositories show that the latest is 0.5.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu2
<jalcine> thanks geser
<jalcine> If that's updated, then sphinxbase ought to be updated as well.
 * jalcine wonders who exactly maintains those packages.
<geser> jalcine: as pocketsphinx got never touched again after the initial upload (ignoring a rebuild), probably nobody will update it (unless someone from the community steps up)
 * jalcine sees an opporunity.
<geser> packages in the universe component are "maintained" by the community (or directly taken from Debian)
<geser> community = everyone can update it (but it usually respected if persons have a interest in specific packages so work gets coordinated with them)
<geser> so feel free to update it (but I'm not sure if it will get into precise due to Feature Freeze)
<jalcine> I use those packages heavily in an application I'm working on.
<jalcine> And I'm in touch with upstream.
<jalcine> I'll see if I can begin such an update.
<jalcine> Thanks for your help geser
 * jalcine enters back.
 * Rhonda . o O ( updated the patches in bug #932011 for the latest upload )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932011 in Oneiric Backports "please backport wesnoth-1.10 from precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932011
<vibhav> Can somebody review my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-sensors ?
<jalcine> Let's say you've download source packages and made updates to them.
<jalcine> How do you get them uploaded back to the repositories?
<jalcine> As a patch?
<dholbach> jalcine, updates as in "update to a new upstream version"?
<jalcine> That, for one, and the other kind of updates, like updates to packaging info.
<dholbach> you could upload it to a PPA and then link to it in bug report where you subscribe the 'ubuntu-sponsors' team
<jalcine> The package itself or the entire PPA?
<dholbach> the package itself
<jalcine> Alrighty, thanks.
<jalcine> Lol, this stuff's more fun than I though.
<jalcine> *thought
<vibhav> Can somebody review my package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-sensors ?
<jalcine> Is that process of linking and merging PPAs repeated each time there's an update to the software?
<Laney> Rhonda: if you say you've tested it builds/installs/runs then I can approve
<geser> JackyAlcine_: what you mean with "linking and merging PPAs"?
<jalcine> geser: Opening a bug and making a link to the PPA.
<tumbleweed> jalcine_: we don't usually use PPAs for sponsorship. debdiffs / bzr branches are preferred
<tumbleweed> !sponsorship
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<jalcine_> ah, no problem.
<dholbach> tumbleweed, jalcine_ asked because of an update to a new upstream version + fixes - I thought it'd be an easy solution to just give a link to a package in a ppa
<dholbach> but sure, a branch also works
<tumbleweed> yeah, PPAs work better for that than debdiffs
<tumbleweed> the downside with PPAs for sponsorship is that a second round of review requires a bumped version, so the sponsor ends up with some changelog editing
<jalcine_> Hmm.
<tumbleweed> jalcine_: you just need a way to share the source package with the sponsor. Anything that works for you is fine
<jalcine_> Alrighty.
<jalcine_> Thanks all.
<jalcine_> and dholbach, Silverlion says hello :)
<tumbleweed> l3on: you were asknig for an NMU the other day. Did you find a sponsor?
<l3on> tumbleweed, I'm not sure.. package is flowscan
<l3on> I'm a little bit busy in these days with the ubuntu-it community, so I don't have enough time to follow devel as well...
<l3on> :/
<tumbleweed> l3on: debian bug 660044, I assume
<ubottu> Debian bug 660044 in src:flowscan "flowscan: FTFBS since netbase 4.47" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/660044
<l3on> tumbleweed, yes! :)
<tumbleweed> seems reasonable
<vibhav> Is any MOTU available here?
<broder> EvilResistance: why did you file bug #948117 as a backport and not an sru?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948117 in Oneiric Backports "Please backport egenix-mx-base 3.2.1-1 from Precise to Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948117
<Rhonda> Laney: right, I asked about testers: http://identi.ca/notice/91596187 http://twitter.com/lalobee/status/177012344239570944  :)
<broder> micahg: wait, is fix committed the new in progress for backports?
<broder> did anybody fix backport-helper to pick that up?
<micahg> broder: oops, you're right, E_NOTENOUGHCAFFEINE :)
<broder> heh. really, i wouldn't mind seeing us switch to triaged since we have a little more control over who uses that
<broder> but meh. don't care enough to push on it
<Laney> Rhonda: ack (you can confirm builds, installs though, even with a chroot)
<Rhonda> Theoretically yes, but that would require disk space and setting up the chroots. :)
<Rhonda> Not that I don't have that on some remote servers.
<EvilResistance> broder, i was unaware of SRUs
<EvilResistance> broder, see response on the bug, there's no one patch i can create to isolate the thing, short of an upgrade to the package itself with the latest debian-packaged version (3.2.1, as in Precise)
<jtaylor> n
<EvilResistance> the fix was done at the source code level, and there was a bunch of other source-level diffs that went along with the upstream revision
<EvilResistance> s/revision/release/
<EvilResistance> or short of having the Debian maintainer publish the latest upstream source for Debian, and then have that synced into Precise and Oneiric (which is extraordinarily irregular)
<broder> EvilResistance: when we can, we want to be surgical with our patches post-release so that we can avoid regressing things. normally i would advocate looking through the diff between the releases and finding the relevant portions of the patch. in this case, though, i think all of the changes are important, so we can sru the entire release into oneiric
<broder> it's basically like a backport, but it's actually an sru
<broder> EvilResistance: actually, i should have done this earlier, but i'm going to completely close bug #948117 and instead we can track the sru in bug #884619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948117 in egenix-mx-base (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Please backport egenix-mx-base 3.2.1-1 from Precise to Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884619 in egenix-mx-base (Ubuntu) "Segfault with comparison to None" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884619
<EvilResistance> broder, then in this case i'll have to rework the package in Oneiric now, apply the upstream code release that's in Oneiric, and then upload that package to <unidentifiedDestinationAddress>
<broder> did you mean to use oneiric twice?
<EvilResistance> nope, the second was supposed to be "Precise"
 * EvilResistance has been staring at assembly code the past few hours dissecting why his router exploded
<broder> ok, right
<broder> you could do that, but if i was preparing this, i would start with the precise package, and just add a new changelog entry targeting oneiric-proposed
<EvilResistance> i could do that
<broder> something like 3.2.1-1~oneiric0.1
<EvilResistance> ok, i've got to head out for a meeting, i'll be back  later, where do i then upload that package to?
<EvilResistance> revu?
<broder> EvilResistance: create a debdiff between 3.2.1-1 and 3.2.1-1~oneiric0.1 and attach that to bug #884619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884619 in egenix-mx-base (Ubuntu) "Segfault with comparison to None" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884619
<broder> but i may just do it and upload, since there aren't any changes required other than the changelog
<broder> EvilResistance: however, it will still be your responsibility to writeup those 5 points on the bug
<broder> somebody really needs to tell these guys about asprintf or something, though
<broder> their fix for the log name bug is pretty terrible
<nigelb> x/ws 64
<nigelb> grar
<jtaylor> can I uplaod to -security?
<jtaylor> or do I need sponsor for that?
<jtaylor> (universe package)
<Ampelbein> jtaylor: for -security you'd need a sponsor from the security team.
<jdstrand> jtaylor: it needs to be sponsored. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures#Preparing_an_update
<jtaylor> thx
<EvilResistance> broder: does this work?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/egenix-mx-base/+bug/884619/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884619 in egenix-mx-base (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Segfault with comparison to None" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EvilResistance> (it should it addresses all 5 points as outlined in the SRU procedure)
<broder> EvilResistance: (a) we're not updating to 3.2.1 because finding the patch is time consuming; we're updating because all of the changes fix bugs in the code, (b) in the future put the writeup in the bug description, not a comment
<broder> i'll post a followup comment to address (a)
<EvilResistance> broder: the edit for the description didnt show up for me :/
<EvilResistance> i couldnt post in the description, because the edit button didnt show up
<EvilResistance> therefore, the comment was the only way to post the information (per the edit button not appearing)
<broder> ok
<aboudreault> why after a dpatch-edit-patch... my patches in 00list are not applied?
<aboudreault> I want to create a new patch that need to be applied after other patches.
<ScottK> aboudreault: Do dpatch-edit-patch new-patch last-patch-in-00list
<ScottK> You have to tell it that.
<aboudreault> ha... there is a -a option
<aboudreault> sorry, had completly forgotten this. I normally use quilt. thanks
<aboudreault> ScottK, well... do I have to do anything else or exit 0 should work?
<aboudreault> the created patch is huge and contains all other patches
<ScottK> exit 0 should work.
<ScottK> It's been awhile since I had to use it.
<aboudreault> will fix it manually...
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-07
<Rcart> broder: o/
<Rcart> when do we get this kind of failures? bug 778571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778571 in mpd (Ubuntu) "package mpd 0.16.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778571
<ScottK> Rcart: Given that "daemon: could not create pid file "/var/run/mpd/pid": Permission denied" is in the terminal log on the bug, I'd guess permissions (or existence) issue with the pid file.
<lfaraone> ScottK: how familiar are you with duplicity? ISTR seeing you talk about using it.
<ScottK> No.  Not me.
<lfaraone> ScottK: ah, okay. what do you use for backups, then?
<ScottK> rsync and shell.
<ScottK> sometimes kbackup.
<Rcart> ScottK: So, that bug is due a configuration problem, right? (maybe user field in /etc/mpd.conf)
<ScottK> Rcart: No.  Probably not.
<Rcart> ScottK: how can I track those bugs when trying to fix them? I've fixed typos and I'd like to change the topic
<ScottK> Since /var/run is on a tempfs in Ubuntu (but not Debian) one common source of bugs like this is that the init doesn't ensure /var/run/mpd exists.  It needs to check and create it if it's misisng.
<ScottK> I'd check that first.
<Rcart> great, that's a good starting point
<Rcart> ScottK: I'll take a look. Thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<vibhav> Is any mentor available here?
<vibhav> Can anybody help in finding dependencies of http://git.xfce.org/bindings/xfce4-vala/ ?
<vibhav> Is any MOTU available?
<dholbach> good morning
<valdur55> Morning :)
<vibhav> dholbach: Hi
<vibhav> dholbach: Could you review my upload at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/indicator-sensors
<dholbach> hi vibhav
<vibhav> Also, I fixed the errors mentioned in those comments
<vibhav> Can anybody help me in packaging a promgram?
<tumbleweed> vibhav: there are lots of people here who can help, but you haven't asked a qustion we can answer yet
<vibhav> Ok, here it goes
<vibhav> I am packaging shc (http://www.datsi.fi.upm.es/~frosal/sources/shc-3.8.7.tgz)
<vibhav> And the program doesnt have a 'configure' script
<vibhav> And dh_make returns : You should also
<vibhav> check that the shc Makefiles install into $DESTDIR and not in /
<vibhav> how do I do this?
<tumbleweed> you read the Makefile
<tumbleweed> this is quite a simple makefile, so it's fairly easy to follow
<vibhav> The Makefile INSTALL_PATH = /usr/local
<vibhav> It seems then its correct
<vibhav> Alrighty!
<vibhav> thanks tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> right, but the GNU coding standards expect that to be called DESTDIR not INSTALL_PATH
<vibhav> should I changei it to DESTDIR?
<vibhav> change*
<tumbleweed> you could, or you could just pass INSTALL_PATH=debian/shc when you call make install
<vibhav> I changed it to DESTDIR
<vibhav> Will it do any harm then?
<tumbleweed> no
<vibhav> thanks then
<tumbleweed> there's another issue I see in the Makefile
<tumbleweed>     @echo -n '***   ¿Do you want to continue? '; read ANS; case "$$ANS" in y|Y|yes|Yes|YES) ;; *) exit 1;; esac;
<tumbleweed> you'll probably want to remove that :)
<vibhav> why?
<vibhav> oh
<vibhav> I see
 * ajmitch should really remember to dist-upgrade more often, 1.5GB to download & install
 * tumbleweed is in a new flat, on 3G while I wait for a phone line. No dist-upgrades for me for a couple of weeks
<ajmitch> that's a bit painful, i suppose you've got a tiny data cap as well?
<tumbleweed> yup (well, pay-per-MB. Paid R350 - ~35 EUR for 2GB. I'll see how long it lasts...)
<micahg> tumbleweed: I just uploaded a 280MB chromium tarball :)
<ajmitch> micahg: am I allowed to hate you now?
<ajmitch> I've got a 20GB monthly cap :)
<tumbleweed> micahg: I miss ia32-libs
<micahg> tumbleweed: not sure why it's still broke
<micahg> ajmitch: I think I have a mandatory minimum 20GB usage :)
<ajmitch> micahg: yeah, I've found that not all data is tracked, so my average monthly usage is possibly several times that amount :)
 * micahg switch Cable providers when his last one instituted BW caps
 * ajmitch doesn't have that option in NZ
<micahg> tumbleweed: I'm happy to sponsor stuff for you while you're in slow mode
<tumbleweed> "uncapped" is a fairly new feature around here, but the quality tends to be far worse
<tumbleweed> micahg: I'm mostly alright, I have a colo box I can build on and upload from
<ajmitch> FTTH plans are coming out in NZ, one of the larger ISPs just released pricing today
 * ajmitch wouldn't mind a 100/50 Mbps connection
 * micahg has 25/2 ATM
 * ajmitch is on approx 20/1 ADSL2+, generally fast enough
<ajmitch> it's just downloading from archive.ubuntu.com on the other side of the world is a bit slow
<tumbleweed> no local mirrors?
<ajmitch> apart from the mirror on my desktop machine? :)
<tumbleweed> :P
<ajmitch> NZ mirrors have a habit of getting badly out of date
<micahg> ajmitch: university of canterbury shows as up to date
 * tumbleweed is in almost continual e-mail conversation with my upstream mirror. They are getting better, but I think I'm the closest they have to automated monitoring
<ajmitch> micahg: the mirrors seem to take turns in having update failures
 * ajmitch isn't too worried
<dholbach> huats, warp10, broder: Bhavani also wants to join the team - I didn't think this would get that much interest :)
<warp10> dholbach: it's the coolest team ever!
 * micahg is curious which team this is
<dholbach> the Developer Advisory Team
 * micahg wonders if he should get in on this
<dholbach> warp10, now I need to generate similar interest in the Dev News team :)
<dholbach> warp10, and a Developer Initiatives/Events (Fix-It Friday, UDW, etc.) team
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperAdvisoryTeam has a very brief explanation of what the d-a-t does
<warp10> dholbach: uh, Events Team, nice one. You need creative minds there
<dholbach> for events like UDW and Fix-It Friday we already have patterns of how we normally do them, but it still involves a bit of work getting everything in place, announcing it and so on
<dholbach> for example for next Friday, I'd like a few of us to get together on Thursday to put together a list of bugs which might be good targets for new contributors
<dholbach> so that they don't have to go fishing around and not finding anything
<dholbach> and it's also nice to be able to say "Friday morning we had 50 bugs, Saturday morning we had 0 of them left" :)
<dholbach> we'll get there :)
<warp10> dholbach: good idea. Finding easy bugs is probably the hardest and most boring part for new contributors. And the bitesize tag on LP is not that helpful, unfortunately
<dholbach> no it isn't
<dholbach> but on the rcbugs list or the resolved-upstream list we should be able to find 50 bugs easily if 4-5 of us spend a couple of minutes on it
<dholbach> let's do that tomorrow
<warp10> dholbach: Yeah
<dholbach> also I want to do a public G+ Hangout tomorrow to invite newcomers to ask all their questions
<dholbach> maybe that's less daunting than hopping on a "developer irc channel"
<ajmitch> rcbugs list is always just possible bugs, half the fun there is seeing which ones don't apply to ubuntu
<warp10> dholbach: oh, nice idea. I heard that public hangouts from android developers gathered tens of people and lot of excitement
<ajmitch> dholbach: how many people can you have in one of those hangouts anyway?
<dholbach> ajmitch, sure - and if they go through the process just to find out we got packages in sync again, then that was a good learning experience already ;-)
 * ajmitch would join in but it'll be at some crazy time :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, no idea
<dholbach> ajmitch, but I could try to do a few of them on Thursday to cater to different timezones
<warp10> ajmitch: I joined a ~20 person hangout (but just a couple with video too) without any glitch a few weeks ago.
<ajmitch> warp10: ok, I thought it was limited to 10
<ajmitch> though you'd often have fewer active people than that at irc sessions
<warp10> ajmitch: oh, really? Don't know, it was hosted by Google itself (gmail guys, IIRC), maybe they tweaked the limit :)
<vibhav> Is there any GUI program to write man pages?
<valdur55> vibhav, use usual text editors, man pages are normal text files
<vibhav> valdur55: They have a specific syntax which I find hard to follow
<valdur55> vibhav, yes, but you can use other programs man pages ;)
<valdur55> and then make notes... and use your notes
<vibhav> valdur55: Thanks
<valdur55> vibhav, no problem, you need find out how can you help yourshelf. Use free software power!
<vibhav> Where is the man page located in the debian folder?
<tumbleweed> wherever you want to
<vibhav> I mean what do these .ex files do?
<vibhav> I usually delete them
<tumbleweed> they are examples
<vibhav> so what will be the file name of the man page then?
<vibhav> manpage.1
<vibhav> or manpage.1.ex ?
<valdur55> vibhav, simply look on some package source code.
<vibhav> valdur55: My internet connection is really slow right now
<vibhav> 1 kbps :(
<geser> vibhav: manpage.1 (as you probably intend to write a real manpage and not an example)
<vibhav> geser: thanks
<hrw> dholbach: fix it fridays are nice initiative but for next cycle can we move them to other day?
<dholbach> let's discuss it on the mailing list after this cycle :)
<hrw> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> I'm not bound to any day
<dholbach> it came just up as an idea
<vibhav> fix it Sundays might be better
<vibhav> Since people have more free time on sundays
<hrw> dholbach: the reason is that you hack/fix, provide debdiffs and then next day sponsors have suggestions for you.
<hrw> vibhav: I do not work during weekend
<dholbach> vibhav, some do, some don't :)
<hrw> dholbach: when next day == monday it is harder to remind which machine this was done on etc
<hrw> dholbach: last friday I used 3 computers at same time for fixes
<Adri2000> friday vs. sunday is about whether people contribute as part of their job or on their free time :)
<geser> simple solution: Fix-It-Week
<vibhav> ^
<vibhav> There is no upstream URL for shc. What do I put in control?
<vibhav> and copyright?
<geser> in copyright: the location where you downloaded the upstream tarball
<geser> in control: if the software has no homepage than you can leave out the Homepage: field
<vibhav> What does the rules file do?
<jalcine> It's like a Makefile for Debian packages.
<jalcine> afaik.
<jalcine> If you used debuilder and don't have any special needs, you could leave it as is.
<vibhav> Alrighty!
 * vibhav debuild's
<vibhav> Which is the best way to ask for reviewers on this channel?
<nigelb> 5/ws 34
<nigelb> ugh
<vibhav> ?
<arand> vibhav: Is it a new package? Shouldn't it go into Debian? Particular since Ubuntu is in FF..?
<ScottK> arand: It's a Unity specific package he's after, so via Debian is a little harder than normal.
<arand> ScottK: vibhav: Oh, I must've misread, I though you were packaging shc.
<ScottK> It might be me too.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<jalcine> Hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> jalcine, hi!
<pabelanger> Is ubuntu-motu the best place to talk about openstack (nova) packaging issue or should I be in another channel?
<ScottK> pabelanger: I suspect #ubuntu-server would be better.
<pabelanger> ack'd
<thibaud-ecarot> hi all
<goddard> when i have finished making my changes to a project on launchpad and i have made my last commits do I click the propose for mergeing button?
<sladen> goddard: yes
<goddard> ok thanks
<sladen> goddard: what's the project, is it something that needs sponsoring?
<goddard> umm just the ubuntu packaging guide.. I'm new to ubuntu development and i was trying to learn how to package and in the process I found out the packaging guide was broken haha
<ScottK> That puts you in a perfect position to fix it.
<goddard> https://code.launchpad.net/~kinggoddard/ubuntu-packaging-guide/913934-fix
<goddard> exactly
<ScottK> Those of us who know what we're doing can't appreciate what's wrong with it.
<goddard> it was kqrcode so i changed it to gnu hello
<goddard> do you use virtual box to build stuff and test?
<jtaylor> pbuilder or something equivalent is often more convinient
<Rcart> goddard: take a look at: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html#set-up-pbuilder
<goddard> i click propose merge and it just shows the little loading gif .... how long does it usually take?
<jtaylor> not long, but launchpad often lags
<goddard> ahh
<goddard> Rcart: thanks
<jalcine> Okay, so there's this library from a package (libxdo from xdotool) that causes a build issue when I use C++.
<jalcine> I've apt-get source'd it, but what would I do from there to consider getting it patched?
<broder> jalcine: you mean the library works if you build c code using it, but not if you use c++?
<jalcine> precisely.
<broder> that usually means you need to change the headers so that the declarations in the headers are wrapped in extern "C" { /* prototypes go here */ }
<broder> http://www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/mixing-c-and-cpp.html#faq-32.4 shows how you can do it
<broder> (you need an #ifdef so those only get included when you're building on C++)
<broder> unlike what that FAQ says, i think you usually just put the extern "C" around the prototypes (not, e.g., #includes of other headers)
<broder> but i'm not positive
<jalcine> broder: the situation I have is a bit different than that.
<jalcine> The C header has a function whose parameter's name is 'class'
<jalcine> and that causes a compile-time error with C++ code.
<broder> hmm, i don't know what the best practice is there
<jalcine> The only real way to get around that would be to edit the header, but that'd need a patching of the code. And it's just for one line (it's the only function in the whole library that has that).
<jtaylor> you can declare that functions needed yourself
<jtaylor> not nice but would work
<jtaylor> you should report that to upstream
<jtaylor> parameter names are not needed in headers
<ajmitch> http://code.google.com/p/semicomplete/issues/detail?id=60 has it already
<jalcine> >_< should have google'd it first.
 * ajmitch just went to the home page from the debian PTS
<ajmitch> looks like a useful tool, I wonder what the unity developers are using for similar automated testing
<jtaylor> its quite nice
<jtaylor> but very unreliable for non us keyboard layouts
<jtaylor> or even configured with more than one layout
<ajmitch> which is quite a lot of the world
<jalcine> No dice, it keeps expecting a class declaration.
<jtaylor> yes you have to skip that header and forward declare the functions you need
<jalcine> Thanks, I'll try it.
<jtaylor> might be an easy fix to do in the package
<jtaylor> unless upstream intentionally does not want c++ to link with it :)
<jalcine> That's what I was thinking, lol.
<jtaylor> can you define a macro named class in C++?
<jtaylor> that might work to if allowed
<jalcine> Don't think so, but I'm using C++0x
<jtaylor> its c++11 now
<jtaylor> oh 4.6 does not accept that yet :(
<jalcine> nope :/
<jalcine> I'm going to patch it, this is ridiculous..
<jalcine> Thanks for the help guys.
<Rcart> broder: I've add a apport hook for mpd, and you merged a branch that fixed a typo a few days ago
<Rcart> an*
<Rcart> I think that it would be better to include this hook and the same revision as the typo, and merge it
<jtaylor> jalcine: ftw I have reported the bug to the debian package
<broder> Rcart: i've already uploaded the typo fix, so any other changes would be a new revision. i don't think i'll have time to review the change in the next few days, so the best thing to do would be just open a merge proposal against lp:ubuntu/mpd and that will put it in the sponsorship queue
<jalcine> Thanks jtaylor! I'm kind of behind a SSL block (tethering), I was going to wait until tomorrow to report such a bug.
<broder> Rcart: but i do have one thing that you should think about
<Rcart> broder: tell me
<broder> which is this: ubuntu has patched debian's package fora while, but we are getting the package from debian, so ideally at some point in the future we could revert to just using their package without any modifications
<broder> does the apport hook deliver valuable enough information that it's worth maintaining that diff indefinitely?
<broder> (the answer may be yes)
<Rcart> Yes, I guess
<broder> ok
<broder> that's a fine answer
<Rcart> the hook includes the user configuration file, so when reporting bugs against mpd we'll get that file (without passwords), but not the system configuration (/etc/mpd.conf)
<Rcart> bug 947551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947551 in mpd (Ubuntu) "Missing apport hook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947551
<broder> does anybody else know if we take apport hooks in universe packages in general?
<Rcart> bdmurray: should the script be included? I mean, is ready to be included?
<micahg> broder: sure, why not?
 * broder shrugs
<micahg> ideally, we wouldn't want to keep it as the only diff with Debian, but many Debian maintainers will include hooks
<ajmitch> the problems come when you need to build-depend on dh-apport
<broder> sure. in practice, dh_apport and dh_apparmor do little enough that you might as well just do it by hand in many cases
<micahg> well, at least apparmor is in Debian, apport isnt' yet
 * ajmitch knows there was an RFP for it at least, didn't take it much further than that
<ajmitch> since for debian it'd ideally submit to the BTS
<micahg> the thing is Debian already has the equivalent of apport for non crash stuff in reportbug
<broder> that doesn't seem too hard - the bugtracker stuff in apport is pluggable
<ajmitch> broder: right, someone just has to do it :)
<ajmitch> it didn't quite bug me enough for me to jump into it & maintain apport in debian
<micahg> hehe
<broder> it's not clear how much utility there is in practice without ddebs
<ajmitch> broder: I'm biased, I mostly want it with python packages that can just get a traceback
<broder> ajmitch: heh, fair enough
 * ajmitch wonders how ddebs are coming along in debian
 * broder was just looking into that
<broder> the proposal involves modifying dak, though, so i'm guessing "poorly"
<ajmitch> 'here be dragons'
<broder> making changes to dak seems to be where every interesting debian workflow change gets stuck
<broder> see also the binaryful-uploads-but-ignore-the-binary-and-rebuild-it proposal
<ajmitch> yeah, something that sounds simple
<ajmitch> it's not like ubuntu never blocks on LP changes though
<broder> true. /me grumbles about backports and build-deps
<ajmitch> like backports build-depending on each other
<broder> oh, eww. the proposal uses build-ids and requires their solution to a hash collision is "switch hashes"
<ajmitch> not pretty
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-08
<quidnunc> Does libghc-libmpd-dev not exist on ubuntu?
<micahg> quidnunc: apparently not
<micahg> doesn't appear to be in debian either
<quidnunc> micahg: What about libghc-hlist-prof? That is in debian
 * quidnunc tries to figure out how cabal-debian creates control files
<micahg> quidnunc: apparently not
<micahg> I don't see that binary in Debian eitheer
<quidnunc> micahg: sid, http://packages.debian.org/hu/sid/libghc6-hlist-prof
<micahg> quidnunc: it's an empty package pointing nowhere
<quidnunc> micahg: Yeah, but it breaks my package if it is not installable on Ubuntu
<micahg> it was removed after natty and squeeze as obsolete
<quidnunc> micahg: Okay.
<quidnunc> Anyone know how cabal-debian works?
<lifeless> TINC
<Corey> I have a repository where git-buildpackage whines about not finding a source tarball no matter how I prod it-- the same git-buildpackage line works just fine in another git repository.  Where should I look next?
<Corey> (Presuambly in the debian/ directory, but where?)
<alkisg> Hi, what should I do to avoid this error when requesting a recipe build? "Rejected: File ltsp_5.3.4+bzr2129~oneiric1.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Alkis Georgopoulos, but uploaded version has different contents. "
<alkisg> I think that the recipe re-creates the orig.tar.gz from launchpad, and it uses a different timestamp, hence the problem, but I don't know how to avoid that.
<vibhav> How Do I package a bash script ?
<vibhav> also, while building packges, is "make all" executed?
<geser> vibhav: as a bash script doesn't need compiling, you can skip the building part in debian/rules (empty target) and go directly to installing it
<vibhav> geser: Does the rules have to be empty
<geser> and it depends on your debian/rules if "make all" is executed or not. You might have to check if debhelper 9 calls it by default or not
<geser> vibhav: only the target for building
<vibhav> geser: Since I am a newbie at packaging, could you tell me the contents of the rules file?
<geser> how did you generate the skeleton files for you packaging? with dh_make?
<vibhav> geser: yeah
<geser> then you probably got a compact debian/rules file (just a few lines)
<vibhav> yes
<vibhav> %: dh $@
<geser> for your bash script you probably just need to edit debian/package.install and don't worry about debian/rules (the compiling part is a no op in your case)
<vibhav> what should be the contents of package.install then?
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<broder> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey broder
<geser> vibhav: have you read the packaging guide? http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/, more precisely http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/debian-dir-overview.html#the-install-file
<vibhav> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi vibhav
<jokerdino> dholbach: prep for tmrw.
<dholbach> jokerdino, yes - I'm currently doing a g+ hangout
<dholbach> let's see how many people turn up :)
<vibhav> whats tomorrow?
 * ajmitch is tempted to join in
<jokerdino> fix it friday
<vibhav> oh
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/ubuntu-dev# if anyone is up for joining
<vibhav> I forgot
<broder> hmm, i should probably go to sleep instead of joining the hangout :)
<jokerdino> i think that is a good idea
<ajmitch> I'd better not have my mic on, it didn't go well last time :)
<jokerdino> i have to install the voice plugin, hmm
<jokerdino> i am turning my cam and mic off
<vibhav> its fix-it friday with video and voice?
<dholbach> vibhav, no, it's more of a Q&A session
<vibhav> ok
<broder> Laney, tumbleweed: you guys are generating recent entries in ubuntu_upload_history from lplib, right? is there a reason you guys don't include the lp id?
<ajmitch> dholbach: tough crowd :)
<broder> oh hmm, i'm guessing based on the file column that you're getting it from the mbox
<jokerdino> yuck, network too slow
<jokerdino> i am feeling that this g+ hangout is not working out too well for me
<ajmitch> apart from a few sound issues, it seems to be working for me
<jokerdino> We're sorry, the hangout looks to be jam-packed already. There's no more room!
<jokerdino> :(
<ajmitch> maxed at 10 people?
<jokerdino> looks like it
<FourDollars> out of space.
<FourDollars> Hope Google can add more space in the future.
<ajmitch> ok, I'll step out, next in queue can join
<ajmitch> I'd hoped that the limit was higher than 10 these days
<broder> i thought you could do 20
<broder> but i guess not
<ajmitch> better to let people in who want to learn stuff :)
<broder> we're actually down to 8 now
<ajmitch> ok
 * jokerdino gives up and gets to do something else.
<ajmitch> jokerdino: sorry it didn't work out, we can still help on irc if you have questions
<jokerdino> the network here has some stability issues.
<dholbach> thanks broder
<broder> np :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: how'd the hangout go?
<dholbach> the good thing is - this is a fixed name hangout
<ajmitch> bad thing is, 10 people max
<dholbach> so we can always just use it and use the same url
<dholbach> yes, we need to find a way to fix it - I'll investigate what we can do there :)
<dholbach> I was constantly muting people, which I didn't want to do - I would have enjoyed everyone to speak upg
<dholbach> up
<ajmitch> sorry I didn't stick around to be put on the spot by you ;)
<dholbach> but it would have been too time-consuming to fix everyone's mic problems :)
<dholbach> haha
<broder> ajmitch: ha! way to leave all of those for me :-P
<dholbach> broder did a great job :)
<ajmitch> broder: I'm glad you were there :)
<dholbach> so yeah it was fun - I hope we see a lot of the folks again :)
 * broder has lots of experience making things up on the spot :-P
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I'll try & make it to another one if it's at the same time
<ajmitch> assuming you want to make it a regular thing
<broder> i will try harder to be asleep next time
<ajmitch> heh
<dholbach> haha, thanks again broder and ajmitch
<dholbach> maybe it's http://google-plus.com/3587/google-hangouts-on-air-a-live-broadcast-feature-with-recording-to-youtube-launched-for-some-users/ we want
<ajmitch> don't thank me, I just showed up briefly :)
 * ajmitch had just finished another meeting on irc
 * plustwo really enjoy the hangout session. 
<dholbach> hey plustwo - good to see you here :)
<plustwo> :-)
<ajmitch> dholbach: I think jono used that recently
<dholbach> yeah - I never used it yet - I will investigate
<ajmitch> dholbach: you probably qualify under 'large numbers of followers' :)
<dholbach> hm, the problem with "hangout on air" is that there's no live-chat AFAICS
<ajmitch> might be able to still use IRC if people are willing
<dholbach> ajmitch, no - I don't think I have the rockstar genes
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> you have that & more
<ajmitch> isn't there a dholbach fanclub on launchpad?
<dholbach> haha
 * jalcine confirms ajmitch's suspicions, lol.
<jalcine> I remember having to extend my membership.
<dholbach> hey jalcine
<dholbach> I think I'll try to prepare a number of key points I want to mention and a few bug fixing examples for the next hangout
<ajmitch> what did you cover in this one?
<jalcine> o/
<ajmitch> I didn't get to see much
<broder> spelling errors! :)
<ajmitch> nice
<broder> that's officially my new favorite task for new contributors
 * ajmitch needs a faster SSD & more RAM
<ajmitch> firefox is going a bit slow while dist-upgrading
<ajmitch> looks like I'm 7GB deep in swap, that won't help ;)
<dholbach> broder, that was a great idea
<dholbach> broder, what we can't find in bugs on our todo lists, we'll fill up with speling mistakes :)
<broder> dholbach: i'm sure there are some other tags that are accessible, not sure what they are though
<ajmitch> I'm sure there are *plenty* of bugs in precise still
<ajmitch> it's just a matter of finding which are most important to tackle first
<dholbach> maybe we can just reuse last time's etherpad and add a bunch of things on there
<dholbach> and it's still in the topic, great :)
<broder> ajmitch: i like the spelling errors (spelling-error-in-description in particular) because you can focus entirely on the process - how to write a changelog entry, how to forward a patch to debian
<broder> then you can move onto other more advanced things once you've got those basics down
<ajmitch> broder: that is helpful
<broder> you can even do it incrementally - once you've done something from spelling-error-in-description, you can do spelling-error-in-binary and learn how to use quilt
<dholbach> broder, we should probably talk to barry about PackagingGuide/Python
<broder> dholbach: hmm, he's probably not going to be around much this week because of pycon
<dholbach> ah yes of course
<ajmitch> pycon would be a fun distraction
<jokerdino> w00t, i am back.
<jokerdino> just finished replying to Andrew something
<DktrKranz> broder: which kind of change in dak?
* mitya57 changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: REVU is back up | Precise: Feature Freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Fix-It Friday: http://pad.ubuntu.com/OsSL8mOs2o
<mitya57> sorry, i hope i didn't change it actually
<jokerdino> dholbach: i am kinda free for some time, do you want to identify easy to fix bugs now?
<dholbach> jokerdino, sorry I was just at lunch - I'm going to be a bit busy with a few other things right now - if you want you could add a few things to http://pad.ubuntu.com/OsSL8mOs2o
<dholbach> maybe from the rcbugs or resolved_upstream lits
<dholbach> list
<jokerdino> i was looking at the harvest
<dholbach> jokerdino, sure, wherever the opportunities come from... if they're easy, we want them on the list :-D
<jokerdino> i will go through them and put it on the pad. :)
<highvoltage> if I add a lubuntu theme to the ldm-themes package, would I need a UIFe for it? it doesn't have much impact on anything since it's just an additional, optional theme.
<tumbleweed> broder: none I know of
<Laney> it was originally just what was in the changes emails, we just never thought to do it
<Laney> highvoltage: should be ok
<tumbleweed> yeah
<dholbach> alright, who wants to help add a few simple tasks to http://pad.ubuntu.com/OsSL8mOs2o for tomorrow?
<jokerdino> well, just got to add them.
<jokerdino> added one so far.
<vibhav> dholbach: me
<vibhav> ill mainly fix "Needs Packaging" bugs
<dholbach> vibhav, that's great - but maybe more of a target for 12.10 - now that we're so far in the release cycle there will be more people fixing bugs than packaging/reviewing new stuff
<dholbach> but don't let that discourage you :)
<vibhav> Ill fix bugs fixed in upstream then
<vibhav> Or review some patches
<vibhav> dholbach: I dont know how to fix bugs, how can I help?
<dholbach> I would recommend to check the docs about bug fixing again and maybe just for now fix a few typo bugs according to the instructions
<dholbach> that might sound a bit dull, but I think it's a good start to get used to things
<vibhav> typo bugs like?
<jokerdino> vibhav: typo bugs like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/936403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936403 in software-center (Ubuntu) "There is a typo in Ubuntu Software Center strings. (DVD drive)" [Low,Fix released]
<jokerdino> not much right now, unfortunately.
<jokerdino> i am trying to find some more easy to fix bugs, i will get them set up for tmrw
<vibhav> I see
<vibhav> Ive found 2 typo bugs till now
<jokerdino> and?
<vibhav> will try to fix them tomorrow
<jokerdino> yeah, good luck
<vibhav> thanks
<dholbach> http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/tags/spelling-error-in-description.html and http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/tags/spelling-error-in-binary.html might be interesting
<dholbach> sometimes it will be more suitable to submit those fixes upstream or in debian though
<vibhav> But , then can I put those as contributions i the Etherpad?
<vibhav> in*
<jokerdino> dholbach: i received an email from Andrewsomething regarding developer experience, how do you guys track me down ?\
<dholbach> jokerdino, https://launchpad.net/~jokerdino/+related-software knows about your great work :)
<jokerdino> dear lord
<dholbach> mh?
<jokerdino> i didn't know such a page existed
<dholbach> also all uploads are announced on the <release>-changes mailing lists
<jokerdino> yeah, i am subscribed to that mailing list.
<dholbach> ie https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-March/thread.html
<dholbach> cool :)
<jokerdino> oh wait, that solves the puzzle
<dholbach> jokerdino, good work
<jokerdino> hah thanks again.
<dholbach> alright, I just added a couple of easy tasks to http://pad.ubuntu.com/OsSL8mOs2o for tomorrow - it'd be nice if some of you would help adding a few more
<dholbach> anyone interested in joining the ubuntu dev hangout? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/ubuntu-dev#
<vibhav> I certainly could but my webcam is broken :(
<dholbach> you can still join :)
<vibhav> ill certainly try then
<dholbach> broder, I managed to pick a bunch of things off the resolved-upstream list for tomorrow
<dholbach> if you look past the desktop related ones, there's a lot of good stuff in there
<dholbach> I will have to run to get a train in a bit, but whatever you (and others) can't add to the pad, I will try to add tomorrow morning
<broder> cool
<jtaylor> how likely are upgrade failures due to missing pre-depends for xz?
<jtaylor> are they needed for universe packages? or will it be handled by the existing pre-depends in the main packages?
<micahg> jtaylor: it's an archive level check, any package using binary xz packages needs the pre-depends in precise and earlier
<jtaylor> is there an existing list of universe packages in need of fixing?
<broder> i think they're automatically rejected by lp
<jtaylor> no
<broder> http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/tags/data.tar.xz-member-without-dpkg-pre-depends.html
<jtaylor> or maybe yes
<jtaylor> I just checked the package I noted before and I must have overlooked the pre-depends there
<Corey> I have a repository where git-buildpackage whines about not finding a source tarball no matter how I prod it-- the same git-buildpackage line works just fine in another git repository.  Where should I look next?  (Presumably in the debian directory, but where?)
<jtaylor> have you checked the tags and the pristine tar branch?
<jtaylor> worst case put a tarball in ../ or ../tarballs
<Corey> jtaylor: Do I need to actually push a pristine-tar branch to upstream? I'm not quite clear on the concept. :-)
<jtaylor> to upstream?
<Corey> I've built both git trees, and both packages-- one works, one doesn't same exact command line on both.
<Corey> jtaylor: The git project in question lives on github, or in this case upstream / origin.
<jtaylor> you should push the pristine branch to the origin
<Corey> The end result I'm striving for is "every git commit causes Jenkins to build a new deb, versioned with the git hash"
<jtaylor> but if its there locally that won'T help with the problem
<Corey> jtaylor: And how does pristine-tar relate to master?
<jtaylor> not at all, it contains information to construct the original tarball from the upstream branch
<jtaylor> upstream != origin
<Corey> jtaylor: Okay, perhaps a better question-- what lives in pristine-tar? :-)
<jtaylor> git-import-orig --pristine should create pristine-tar and upstream branch
<jtaylor> a delta file and an id per version
<Corey> Usage: git-import-orig [-u version] /path/to/upstream-version.tar.gz <-- so I need to create that by hand for the first time?
<jtaylor> yes without a tarball no pristine-tar
<Corey> Hmm.
<Corey> I think I'm in a cart-before-horse situation.
<Corey> http://lpenz.github.com/articles/debgit/index.html seems to explain the workflow.
<Corey> There's no make-dist.  I should fix that.
<dupondje> Hmz, any idea on a command/function to get the type of a partition ?
<Zhenech> file
<Zhenech> like `sudo file -s /dev/sda1` @ dupondje
<Zhenech> or do you mean type as in whats written in the parition table?
<Zhenech> then `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda`
<dupondje> Zhenech: need indeed the partition table type
<dupondje> but depending on fdisk is bit annoying no ? :)
<dupondje> to just read the partition type
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-09
<Rcart> When working on typos in control file not reported in LP, should be reported as well before proposing a merge?
<ajmitch> it can help, you'll then you have a bug to mark as closed in the changelog, and to refer to in the merge proposal
<jtaylor> Rcart: assuming a minor description typo, its often best just reported to debian (if affected) instead of fixing it in ubuntu
<Rcart> jtaylor: I think it would be better fix in ubuntu and report it to debian (well, if the fixer wants to do double job instead of report it to debian and just wait for the next zync to got the fix in ubuntu)
<psusi> was there a C escape sequence for ^H?
<vibhav> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liboggz/+bug/789179 Has a proposal for merging into upstream, shall mI submit a debdiff for it?
<vibhav> I*
<vibhav> And while submiting patches , what distroseries do I put?
<vibhav> oneiric or precise?
<bkerensa> vibhav: Bug #789179 was already submitted upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 789179 in liboggz (Ubuntu) "Typo in the man page of oggz-rip" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789179
<bkerensa> its being tracked upstream
<vibhav> bkerensa: Do I need to submit a debdiff for it?
<bkerensa> vibhav: no because my fix is already submitted in a patch upstream to debian
<vibhav> Then I file a sync request
<bkerensa> I will probably just NMU that in any case
<bkerensa> vibhav: once the fix is released it should be synced
<vibhav> thanks bkerensa
<vibhav> what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/searchmonkey/+bug/625877
<vibhav> I am fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti/+bug/914746 , what distro do I put in the Changelog?
<vibhav> precise or oneiric?
<vibhav> what distro do I use while fixing bugs, oneiric or precise?
<RAOF> vibhav: By and large precise is the correct one.
<vibhav> thanks RAOF
<RAOF> vibhav: Oneiric is frozen after release; if you want to fix bugs in it, you need to got through the Stable Release Updates process.
<Zhenech> dupondje, well, fdisk will be there, almost all the time, but I think it will fail on GPT partitions, you may need parted here.
 * ajmitch is sure he uploaded phpldapadmin to fix security problems only a few days ago, and now there are more...
<micahg> ajmitch: the joys of PHP :P
<vibhav> :PH:P
<ajmitch> micahg: sadly true
<micahg> ajmitch: I can say the same for Chromium, I think I've uploaded 3 new stable releases this week
<micahg> each with their own 280MB tarball
<ajmitch> not small :)
<micahg> 2 were security updates, 1 was a regression
<ESphynx> Hey guys... so Ecere SDK 0.44 is officially released :) in case anyone feels the uncontrollable urge to include it into Precise...
<ESphynx> although we will try to get it into Debian and hope it gets pulled later :P
<vibhav> I submited two patches, and I feel I am getting the HANG of MOTU
<ajmitch> ESphynx: I'm guessing that there's no version of this in precise yet?
<ESphynx> ajmitch: there is not :P only on our ppa :P
<ajmitch> we're past feature freeze, so anything new or updated requires a freeze exception
<ESphynx> ajmitch: i was mostly teasing :P
<ESphynx> ajmitch: Though it would be very nice to make it into the next one... Though Precise is LTS :)
<ajmitch> ESphynx: we get enough people asking for the latest version at the last minute
<ajmitch> there's always backports
<micahg> ESphynx: there are always backports if it gets in the next release
<ESphynx> ah that's cool
<ESphynx> You guys saying there are odds we could make it in soon? :P
<ajmitch> slim odds
<ESphynx> awesome.
<micahg> we might get backports open early
<ajmitch> uploading to the next release & then backports is the more likely route
<ESphynx> anybody willing to sponsor us? :)
<ajmitch> or backports pre-release, if that opens (as micahg said)
<ESphynx> the PPAs are all working, with daily builds and stuff :)
 * micahg would still suggest getting it in Debian
 * ajmitch agrees with micahg on getting it into debian
<ESphynx> micahg: of course we'll try that road too :P
<ESphynx> but I'd love to see some Ubuntu people caring about this ;)
<ESphynx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394998 --> we've been sitting on the wishlist for 3 years :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394998 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ecere-sdk -- cross-platform developer toolkit" [Wishlist,In progress]
<vibhav> ESphynx: Once My exams are finished, Ill surely try to get it into Ubuntu
<vibhav> \s\Ubuntu\Debian
<ESphynx> vibhav: That is cool! when are they finished? :)
<ESphynx> care to give me your email to keep in touch? ;)
<vibhav> on 15th
<ESphynx> soon enough ! cool, thanks!
<vibhav> ESphynx: https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp
<ESphynx> thank
<vibhav> np
<ESphynx> cheers guys!
<vibhav> ESphynx: Could I get your email too?
<ESphynx> vibhav: sure, jerome@ecere.com, http://ecere.com ...
<vibhav> ESphynx: It would be nice if you could mail be the revised license
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> it looks like nobody added easy tasks to the pad :-(
 * dholbach adds some quickly
<dholbach> Happy Fix-It Friday everyone! Who do we have here to fix some bugs with us? :)
<ESphynx> Fix-It friday eh? --> 394998 :P
<dholbach> ESphynx, ah - is that a bug you're working on?
<ESphynx> dholbach just kidding, it's our project :P Well, I did fix it ;) considering I wrapped up the packaging and get it all working :P
<dholbach> good work! :)
<ESphynx> hehe thanks.
<akheron> dholbach: should I be able to view the pad?
<akheron> it requires authentication
<dholbach> do you have a launchpad account?
<akheron> yeah
<dholbach> does it work if you log in?
<akheron> no: Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> let me try to fix it
<dholbach> let's go with http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KljH7rwo1X then
<dholbach> akheron, ^
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: REVU is back up | Precise: Feature Freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Fix-It Friday: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KljH7rwo1X
<akheron> dholbach: that works
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> somebody pasted links into the pad
<dholbach> this looks a bit weird?
<dholbach> ok, it looks like a mistake - I'll remove it
<rigved> hi everyone. back here for another Fix-It Friday!
<dholbach> hey rigved - nice to see you here! :)
<rigved> :)
<dholbach> rigved, we moved to http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KljH7rwo1X because some folks couldn't access the other pad
<rigved> dholbach: ok. got it.
<verwilst> is there some kind of rss feed/changelog of all packages that get into a release?
<verwilst> so i can follow up on the progress towards oneiric for example
<dholbach> verwilst, all the changes are announced on mailing lists like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/
<dholbach> and somebody set up an RSS feed for it, let me see if I can find it
<verwilst> thanks dholbach
<verwilst> oh, i used that before!
<dholbach> verwilst, the ones I knew about were shut down, but maybe there's others
<verwilst> ubuntulinux.nl or sth made it earlier iirc
<verwilst> this would be nice to have by default provided by ubuntu itself :)
<verwilst> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/LucidChanges used to work for example
 * dholbach nods
<verwilst> sent the guy a mail, i would like to host the changes rss feeds then
<dupondje> verwilsthosting.be ? :)
<verwilst> that's not the name of my company, no ;) can't disclose the website yet because it's not finished :P
<verwilst> will be in 2 days though :P
<dupondje> I was on it a week ago :) it was indeed not finished ;)
<verwilst> it's more finished now
<verwilst> but not quite :P
<verwilst> so keep it to yourself ;)
<dholbach> somebody is pasting links into the pad - at random places ...
<dholbach> mitya57, did you comment on the debtags bug on the pad?
<mitya57> dholbach: yeah, that was me
<dholbach> apparently it was fixed in 1.8.0 in Debian
<dholbach> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debtags we have 1.9+git20120302  in precise
<dholbach> so I'll leave the honour of marking the bug as fixed to you
<mitya57> yeah, but it was reported when Ubuntu already had 1.8.0+git...
<dholbach> maybe you could also leave a comment about following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SRU if it's supposed to get fixed in an older Ubuntu release
<dholbach> precise seems to be the only release with the fix
<mitya57> i'm not sure if it affects oneiric...
<mitya57> which has debtags 1.7.11ubuntu2
<dupondje> pfft empathy really *** as jabber client imo :(
<dholbach> bug tasks labelled with "package (Ubuntu)" we usually interpret as 'in the current dev release'
<dholbach> so I think it's fair to close it
<dholbach> if they want it fixed in an older release, they could follow the instructions in the SRU wiki page
<mitya57> dholbach: done
<dholbach> so I'd just leave a quick comment there
<dholbach> excellent - another bug fixed :)
 * mitya57 will now look at other bugs in the list
<dholbach> hey quadrispro
 * dupondje is thinking about an easy way to get the partition type in a script. parse fdisk output ?
<quadrispro> hey dholbach !
<dholbach> maybe python-parted?
<dholbach> quadrispro, come stai?
<mitya57> bug 842405 can be removed from the list, not for this cycle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842405 in fuse (Ubuntu) "Please multiarch libfuse2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842405
<dholbach> mitya57, why not?
<quadrispro> dholbach, seher gut und du?
<mitya57> i don't think enabling multiarch for packages after feature freeze is a good idea...
<dholbach> quadrispro, auch gut! :)
<dholbach> mitya57, I think we've still done it after FF
<dholbach> I mean we could go and put together a fix (borrow it from Debian) and propose to the release team if we're unsure
<mitya57> it'll be better to resync on 2.8.6-4 because patch from 2.8.6-3 resulted in other issues which were fixed in -4
<mitya57> (according to the changelog)
<Barzogh> hi, i've just seen dholbach's today blog post and here i am :)
<mitya57> and we have some 6 changes in delta, so there's a big risk to break something... :)
<dholbach> mitya57, the Ubuntu package has Ubuntu changes, so we would need to do a merge
<dholbach> hey Barzogh - welcome
<micahg> mitya57: multiarch changes require a feature freeze exception, but they're welcome in most cases
<dholbach> you might want to add whatever you're working on to the pad as well - that will make it easier for me to blog about our progress later on
<micahg> (assuming the reverse dependencies are already multiarched)
<micahg> or rather multiarch aware
<mitya57> arista bug was fixed in 0.9.7-3, which is now in precise - marking as fixed
<dholbach> mitya57, can you add a comment about the SRU process?
<mitya57> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> I didn't check how grave the bug is, but if it is, they could follow that process to fix it in older releases
<dholbach> thanks mitya57
<micahg> it's unfortunate that Debian's just getting a multiarch dpkg, otherwise precise would have a lot more packages multiarched
<dholbach> mitya57, can it be that you sometimes paste things into the pad?
<dholbach> like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bdoesug/772121 which should probably not have 'does' in there :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772121 in pam (Ubuntu) "typo in pam_tally manpage" [Low,Confirmed]
<mitya57> That's probably because I try to use middle-clicking to open the links, which results in pasting things
<mitya57> Sorry
<dholbach> aha! that makes sense :)
<dholbach> no worries :9
<dholbach> for me left-clicking also opens a new tab
<dholbach> maybe we should move things we worked on or which are already fixed to the bottom of the page
<dholbach> Barzogh, so how are you doing?
<mitya57> bug 811705 was fixed in tracker 0.12.3 upstream, we have 0.12.10 so closing as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811705 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker-needle crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_column_cell_set_cell_data()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811705
<Barzogh> dholbach: i'm fine thanks , and you ?
<dholbach> Barzogh, good good - quite happy we have a number of folks turning up today and fixing bugs :)
<dholbach> I just hope the instructions and docs are clear enough :)
<mitya57> closed bug 894544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894544 in glipper (Ubuntu) "action plugin regex failure" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894544
<Barzogh> they are :)
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> mitya57, I moved the ones you closed down to the bottom of the page
<dholbach> (so nobody goes and tries to fix them again :-))
<mitya57> dholbach: thanks
<mitya57> another bug closed: bug 872838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872838 in ncurses (Ubuntu) "invalid exported TERM value: rxvt-256color instead of rxvt-unicode-256color" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872838
<dholbach> can you move it to the bottom? :-)
<dholbach> because I'll be out for a couple of minutes now
<mitya57> ok
<dholbach> thank you
<dholbach> be right back
<dupondje> somebody with a jabber account for a small test ? :D
<tumbleweed> dupondje: gmail and facebook both provide jabber access, so you should have one or two
<dupondje> heh didn't know that
<dholbach> hey tumbleweed
<Laney> meow
<tumbleweed> dholbach: hi, but I'm running off to lunch :)
<dholbach> enjoy :)
 * ajmitch should fix stuff, but sleep sounds so appealing
 * micahg knows the feeling
 * Laney reports a bug against ajmitch
<ajmitch> micahg: I don't know what timezone you actually work in :)
<ajmitch> if there is one
<Laney> 1. ajmitch is awake
<ajmitch> Laney: :(
<Laney> Expected: at 1. ajmitch should be asleep
<micahg> ajmitch: all of them :)
<Laney> there, you get to close a bug and sleep at the same time
 * Laney is here to help
<ajmitch> Laney: for me to close the bug would require that I be awake, and then tests wouldn't pass
<Laney> lucid dreaming
<ajmitch> hmph
 * ajmitch might wait till the morning to upload stuff
<ajmitch> less chance of being jumped on for mistakes then
<dholbach> hey toabctl
<toabctl> hey dholbach
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc/7.4.1-1ubuntu2
<Laney> \o/
<ajmitch> finally built?
<Laney> will do
 * ajmitch hopes so :)
<ajmitch> then you can start on the mess of haskell packages
 * jalcine cringes at Haskell.
<Laney> naughty
<Laney> it is beautiful
<jalcine> My dad wanted me to learn that instead of Perl.
<jalcine> I have to take some time out to really try and learn it.
<jalcine> thanks for reminding me :)
<RAOF> Man.
<RAOF> Yes.  Learn haskell instead of perl.
<directhex> hasklol
 * RAOF goes about rewriting dh_clideps in haskell.
<Laney> joeyh would probably love you for that
<ajmitch> RAOF: please don't, you'll make Laney far too happy
<Andy80> hi
 * RAOF may have been lying through his teeth.
<Laney> do the rest of debhelper while you're at it
<directhex> port debhelper to object pascal. it's the clear gentleman's choice
<ajmitch> why not just use dash?
<RAOF> directhex: What is the opaque gentleman's choice of language?
<directhex> RAOF, perl6
<RAOF> Bah.  Of course!
<Laney> luckily there is a perl 6 implementation written in haskell
<ajmitch> but is there a python implementation?
<geser> is there also a haskell implementation in perl?
<Laney> perl in haskell in perl
 * Laney ties the knot
<Laney> also, hi Andy80!
<dholbach> wow - one of the ex-Beatles is following @ubuntudev! "Paul MacCartney @PMacCartney is now following you (@ubuntudev). "
<dholbach> :-P
<micahg> dholbach: :P
 * dholbach starts writing the press release
<Andy80> dholbach: yes.... surely is him :D
<micahg> dholbach: you do realize it's not even the correct speliing, right?
<dholbach> yes, I do
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> I was kidding
<Daviey> There is no such thing as an ex-Beatle, they'll be the Beatles forever
<dholbach> Daviey, oh yeah, of course
<dholbach> :-P
<Daviey> :)
<jalcine> A bit off-topic, but isn't it a bit more comforting to code with music in the background?
<directhex> depends. aphex twin isn't comforting
<jalcine> it's mostly instrumental i'd play in a little playlist. funny, it's how, when my friends come over, they know what I'm doing.
<Laney> I have two "Music for office workers" playlists on Spotify that I found once
<Laney> they are nice
<dholbach> I'll go back to reviewing a few more patches and merge proposals
<dholbach> if anyone wants anything reviewed, let me know
<dholbach> (or if you have other questions, please speak up :-))
<jalcine> Anyone got tips for http://lintian.debian.org/tags/postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig.html ?
<jalcine> The binary package there is just a collection of bundled plug-ins.
<jalcine> Should I write out a postinst script and make it empty?
<Laney> jalcine: so the bug is in some generated code?
<Laney> ideally you could look at the generated postinst and figure out which debhelper command is buggy and fix that, but otherwise I wouldn't worry about it
<jalcine> Alright then, thanks.
<debfx> excluding the plugins from dh_makeshlibs would probably be the right thing to do
<Laney> why does it call ldconfig for such libraries?
 * jalcine isn't sure.
<Laney> because you can't know if the user has changed ld.so.conf at build time I guess
<jalcine> I think I've asked this before, but is there plans to update the pocketsphinx and sphinxbase source packages?
<geser> jalcine: yes, you asked it before and there are no plans I know off, but you are free to update them yourself (I doubt anyone else will do it based on the amount of uploads it got till now)
<jalcine> Sorry, but thanks!
<jalcine> It's going to be a lot of work, it's gone from 0.5.1 to 0.7.3, I believe..
<jalcine> Do we have to include the incremental versions or can we just add the latest version?
<jalcine> Did anyone answer that?
<geser> no, as you left before I could answer it
<geser> packaging the last version is enough
 * dupondje is thinking about an easy way to get the partition type in a script. parse fdisk output ?
<tumbleweed> sfdisk is built for parsing
<dupondje> sfdisk -d indeed :) other options?
<dupondje> sfdisk -d /dev/sda 2>&1 |grep /dev/sda6 |cut -d, -f3 |cut -d= -f2 :)
<dholbach> is anyone of the fix-it-friday'ers interested in doing a hangout? maybe that's a good opportunity to chat a bit and talk about things?
<dholbach> I'm at https://plus.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/ubuntu-dev# if you're interested
<dholbach> how's the bug fixing action going for everyone?
<dholbach> or is this just a "quiet working atmosphere"? ;-)
<asomething> dholbach, patch in your in box =)
<dholbach> yes, found it :)
<yanes> hi all :)
<dholbach> hey yanes
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dholbach> Rcart, did you see your fix going in?
<dholbach> good work :)
<yanes> hi,
<Rcart> hey dholbach, sure I did :D
<yanes> who plz ?
<dholbach> yanes, hm?
<dholbach> yanes, do you have a question?
<Rcart> well, I'm little bored of fixing typos (last 4 branches has just been typos ): )
<yanes> yeh
<dholbach> Rcart, did you see the etherpad page? we listed a couple of other bugs on there
<yanes> it's about packaging  and to add my program to repos ;)
<Rcart> dholbach: yeah, did it since yesterday. But that bugs are fixed upstream with patches available
<dholbach> yanes, ah ok - did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages?
<dholbach> Rcart, some of them are going to be a bit of detective work like figuring out what the fix consisted of and find out how we can we get it into Ubuntu most easily
<Rcart> dholbach: applying those patches are not so hard. but I'd like to fix a bitsize FTBFS to get an overview of the process and learn how it works
<dholbach> sure, there should be a number of ftbfses to fix still
<dholbach> whatever you like, really :)
<dholbach> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<yanes> I need to wait for mentors and this proc. may be long .this discouraged me really ;)
<yanes> I made my packages using dpkg-deb and I think I can help in packaging
<dholbach> yanes, so you put up a .deb file somewhere and you wait for it to be sponsored?
<Rcart> dholbach: Ok, I'll pick https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/newlib/1.18.0-6.1ubuntu2/+build/3249027
<Rcart> dholbach: just give me 10 mins. Brb
<dholbach> good luck! :)
<yanes> yeh ,its here : http://yanes-softwares.bugs3.com/picsoptimizer.html
<yanes> I 'mll be happy if you look around
<dholbach> if you want to get it included in either Debian or Ubuntu, you will need to provide a source package, so the build can be reproduced on a build machine
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/debian-dir-overview.html (among others) might be handy
 * Rcart is back
<Rcart> dholbach: Ok, so, ftbfs are bugs that depend on source code (maybe updates), libraries, syntax, etc
<dholbach> yes, it can also be a mixture of many things: sometimes a build dependency is missing, sometimes you might have to change the code because of API changes of a library, sometimes we had updates in our build infrastructure (compiler, linker, etc.) which will lead to having to do changes to the build system of the source
<dholbach> I'd recommend to check if this was maybe fixed in Debian or Upstream before you do anything else
<dholbach> some googling of the build error message might help
<Rcart> let me see if I can find something ...
<Rcart> dholbach: using reportbug to query the BTS I got: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=654257
<ubottu> Debian bug 654257 in src:newlib "newlib: FTBFS: cannot find the library `sys/linux/liblinux.la' or unhandled argument `sys/linux/liblinux.la'" [Serious,Fixed]
<dholbach> well done
<dholbach> so it seems this was fixed before?
<dholbach> ah no
<dholbach> in 1.18.0-6.2
<dholbach> we're at 1.18.0-6.1ubuntu2
<dholbach> so it might be worth downloading both source packages and comparing them
<dholbach> maybe we can just sync, but maybe we will have to do a merge
<Rcart> dholbach: the diff is available in message #27
<dholbach> sweet
<Rcart> So, syncing or merging? what's the best choice?
<dholbach> syncing does not seem to be an option
 * Rcart thinks that fixing an ftbfs needs lot of kung-fu
<dholbach> if you look at the debian/changelog of the Ubuntu package
<dholbach> you see that we have changes which are not in Debian yet
<dholbach> so merging the build fix sounds like a good idea
<Rcart> sure, syncing will broke the changes make in ubuntu
<Rcart> made*
<dholbach> yep
<Rcart> ok, I'll apply the patch and propose a merge
<dholbach> Rcart, as we are only missing out on this single change it will probably be easy to do
<dholbach> check out the changelog example in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging#Outline_of_Algorithm_for_Tackling_Merges
<dholbach> this is just "conventions"
<Rcart> dholbach: I don't get it. Is better to merge it from debian than applying the fix in ubuntu?
<dholbach> Rcart, let me check the patch in the bug report
<dholbach> Rcart, ah yes, that's the complete diff - great
<dholbach> Rcart, in that case: apply the diff and write a changelog entry  just like the one on the wiki page
<dholbach> this will be "the merge"
<Rcart> dholbach: awesome, I'm working on it. But, would you explain what tackling merges is about?
<dholbach> what you do is basically is ensuring that all changes, no matter if they were made in Ubuntu or in Debian are all present in the new upload
<dholbach> the wiki page I mentioned explains how the process works and how you can use some tools to make it easier
<dholbach> sometimes it's easy but sometimes it gives you an idea why it's a good idea to get all the changes to Debian and Upstream very early, so you can just sync the package :)
<Rcart> xD
<Rcart> merging this bug from debian, how should be the process?
<yanes>  
<dholbach> Rcart, you could just take the current ubuntu source package, apply the change from Debian, resolve possible conflicts and add the changelog entry
<Rcart> dholbach: I got some rejections here
<dholbach> yes, you might have to fix up a few things manually
<dholbach> alright my friends - over here it's time to have dinner and kick off the weekend - have a good one yourself and see you soon! :)
<dholbach> Rcart, I'm sure you'll find somebody else to help you in here :)
<dholbach> good luck and let me know how it goes
<Rcart> dholbach: yeah, I tell you later. thanks o/
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach>  :)
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> It seems that pdebuild-cross is not installable on precise because it needs a newer multistrap
<shadeslayer> sepcifically  multistrap (>= 2.1.9)
<shadeslayer> seems that it hasn't been updated since .. maveric :S
<jtaylor> how do I figure outwho synced something?
<micahg> jtaylor: check -changes?
<micahg> jtaylor: which source?
<broder> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-visual/1:5.12-1.3 shows it in the "changelog" section
<broder> err, wait, that is actualy very confused, because i NMU'd that
<jtaylor> thx found it
<broder> i guess it doesn't actually show up on that page, e.g. with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-authenticator/20110413.68230188bdc7-1.1
<savvas> Hi, what's the chance of including libarchive 3.0.3-6 and libgxps from debian unstable + xps-enabled evince for 12.04?
<micahg> savvas: you'd need FFes for all of those
<directhex> xps the microsoft format?
<savvas> directhex: yes :) micahg: thanks, I'll try and file on all three
<jtaylor> cjwatson: yuor ogre sync requries rebuilds of cegui-mk2 and libogre-perl, are you still going to do that?
<savvas> I already have a working ppa: https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/evince-xps
<micahg> savvas: libarchive would require a rebuild of about a dozen packages
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc/7.4.1-1ubuntu2/+build/3271557
<savvas> micahg: I know, I think that's why jbicha asked me in debian-gnome about the libgxps dependency on libarchive >= 3.0.3-6 - I guess my chances are very thin to include xps for now, micahg ? :)
<savvas> 2.x would work, but not with microsoft xps documents
<micahg> savvas: that's between you and the release team, if you can make an argument for its inclusion in the LTS, it's certainly possible
<savvas> ok thank you
<savvas> worth a shot :P
<ajmitch> Laney: \o/
<dupondje> What do you guys use for a virtual test setup? Virtualbox ?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html
<Laney> armhf has gone through, get syncing plz!
<micahg> umm, with test builds please :)
<Laney> you think people need reminding to do that?
<micahg> unfortunately, yes :)
 * jalcine sees lines and lines of haskell.. :P
<ajmitch> micahg: what's a test build? ;)
<Laney> what the buildds do?
<ajmitch> of course
<ScottK> In Soviet Russia, package test build you.
<micahg> hehe
<dupondje> damn, installing debian sid in a kvm vm, and its damn slow at formatting :(
<pabelanger> dupondje: sounds like you need a SSD :)
<ScottK> That or libeatmydata.
<dupondje> pabelanger: well maby, but still, +2h isnt normal imo
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-10
<doug> is there a way i can tell what version of a package 12.04 is likely to be tracking?
<psusi> doug, what do you mean?
<psusi> you can find out what version of a package is currently in 12.04 by looking it up on launchpad.net
<doug> cool, that might be what i'm looking for
<doug> hm, looking at https://launchpad.net/qtwebkit
<psusi> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit
<doug> > There is no current release for this source package in Ubuntu.
<psusi> the source package appears to be gqwebkit-source
<psusi> qtwebkit-source rather
<psusi> you can also use packages.ubuntu.com
<doug> psusi++
<psusi> is there any sort of glib utility function somewhere to parse a string for backspace characters and process them?
<Corey> I'm seeing something odd-- I install a package that I built, and it seems to install python libraries twice, once in /usr/share/pyshared/salt/, and again in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/salt/.  The latter isn't shown at all by dpkg -c, and -S says no package owns it-- how do I effectively troubleshoot this?
<Corey> The .install file for this package reads simply usr/lib/python2*/dist-packages/salt/
<jalcine> So that package I had issues compiling with, its source uses a C++ safe name, whereas the it's header doesn't.
<jalcine> Definitely going to give my two cents upstream.
<Corey> Oh jeez, one's a symlink.  Not sure where it came from...
<tiagoscd> hi
<vibhav> hi
<vibhav> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge/+bug/852454 is fixed upstream
<vibhav> What do I need to do with it?
<vibhav> oh wait
<vibhav> I need to submit a debdiff for it, right?
<tiagoscd> I'm fixing the first bug (#750134) in Ubuntu, and I like to get help to build and test package, as well how I can send it to LP
<tiagoscd> *my first bug
<tiagoscd> can anyone help me?
<vibhav> tiagoscd: yes
<vibhav> tiagoscd: Can you give me the url of this bug?
<tiagoscd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity/+bug/750134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750134 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) ""Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" icons differ widely in size" [Medium,In progress]
<vibhav> have you fixed this bug in the source ?
<tiagoscd> yes, i got their code via apt-get source and resized the image to an acceptable size
<vibhav> tiagoscd: now cd to the source via the terminal
<tiagoscd> vibhav: ok, done
<vibhav> tiagoscd: execute "debuild -S"
<tiagoscd> vibhav, ok
<vibhav> tiagoscd: did debuild succeed?
<tiagoscd> well, i need to review my GPG key
<tiagoscd> vibhav, just a moment
<tiagoscd> vibhav, I'm running debuild -S now
<tiagoscd> vibhav, I need to modify changelog first?
<vibhav> yes
<vibhav> dch -i
<vibhav> and then put the change you did
<vibhav> The format is
<vibhav> * Fixed icon (LP: #BUGNO)
<vibhav> developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<tiagoscd> * Fix size of the "Install Ubuntu" pixmap. (LP: #750134)
<vibhav> yes
<tiagoscd> done
<vibhav> now run debuild -S
<vibhav> (again, Since yo uhave modified the changelog)
<vibhav> you *
<tiagoscd> ok
<tiagoscd> signfile ubiquity_2.9.27ubuntu1.dsc Tiago Hillebrandt <tiagohillebrandt@ubuntu.com>
<tiagoscd> gpg: ignorado "Tiago Hillebrandt <tiagohillebrandt@ubuntu.com>": chave secreta não disponível
<tiagoscd> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting...
<tiagoscd> my GPG key is fine, I created it just now
<vibhav> never mind
<vibhav> now "cd .."
<tiagoscd> ok
<tiagoscd> done
<vibhav> "ls | grep dsc"
<vibhav> paste the output
<tiagoscd> ubiquity_2.9.27.dsc
<tiagoscd> ubiquity_2.9.27ubuntu1.dsc
<tiagoscd> only this
<vibhav> debdiff ubiquity_2.9.27.dsc ubiquity_2.9.27ubuntu1.dsc
<vibhav> oops
<vibhav> dont use this command
<tiagoscd> ok
<vibhav> debdiff ubiquity_2.9.27.dsc ubiquity_2.9.27ubuntu1.dsc > patch.debdiff
<tiagoscd> done
<vibhav> submit this patch to Launchpad
<vibhav> IN the comments section of the bug you are fixing
<tiagoscd> vibhav, the image that I've resized will be putted into this patch?
<tiagoscd> done
<tiagoscd> LP ask me if this file is a patch
<tiagoscd> can I confirm?
<tiagoscd> Can anyone continue helping me?
<tiagoscd> Now debuild -S was worked
<tiagoscd> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<plipp> hi guys and guysettes, I'm looking at "Packaging New Software" and following the steps. The application (kqrcode) is missing a few dependencies, among others 'libqrencode' as I had a missing file  'qrcodec.h'
<plipp> Anyway, the page tells me to look the file up at 'packages.ubuntu.com' to find the missing package. And then it goes on to install libqrencode-dev.  However, I failed in finding that package on the site. Tried searching on different releases and what not.
<plipp> clarification: I failed to find any package that contains the file 'qrcodec.h'
<directhex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qrcodec.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<plipp> directhex: Yep, that yields in "Sorry, your search gave no results."
<directhex> yep.
<plipp> oh.
<plipp> :)
<plipp> it's actually not in libqrencode-dev either, no..
<plipp> hmm
<jtaylor> qrencode does nto have that file
<jtaylor> neither the packge nor upstream
<plipp> jtaylor: Yes, I realized that. I was merely assuming that the page was correct and I was wrong.
<plipp> But as always, assumption is the mother of a lot
<directhex> i believe it's "assumption is The Black Goat of the Woods with a Thousand Young"
<directhex> or something
<plipp> Fun fact: I know I'm pretty much always wrong. So even now when I was right, I ended up being wrong.
<Pikkachu> hi, is it a practice in raw patch management to specify dependencies as comments within the patches?
<Pikkachu> for example, you are applying a few patches to an application, some are mandatory (early access to bug fixes) some are not (rejected features)
<Pikkachu> but you do not want the non-mandatory ones in a patch queue, because they're not supposed to be run into a given order
<Pikkachu> someone else may select which non-manadatory patches to apply
<jtaylor> you could put them as comments in the quilt series file
<valdur55> Hey! Lubuntu misses cups package.  Printer managemend doesn't find printer server
<tiagoscd> hi
<tiagoscd> I fixed the bug #750134 and already built it (debuild -S). Now I need to know how to test the app and after how to submit it to LP
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750134 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) ""Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" icons differ widely in size" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750134
<tiagoscd> Can anyone help me?
<tiagoscd> My first bug fix :)
<Pikkachu> jtaylor: I think I'll just reference the dependencies within the patch
<tumbleweed> that sounds sensible
<tumbleweed> breaking up the quilt series into blocks of different types of patches is also helpful
<Pikkachu> I'm sorry I think I'm being offtopic, I asked here just because I know you make patch management, not because I'm actually in ubuntu and building a package (I don't know what "quilt" is)
<tumbleweed> quilt is the program we use to managed debian/patches
<tumbleweed> *manage
<Pikkachu> cool, I tried to build a package but failed miserably, documentation is extremely complex and long
<Pikkachu> in my opinion of course
 * tumbleweed avoids getting dragged into that discussion again
<Pikkachu> well, as for the question tbh I don't think the term dependency apply completely given that one patch would not need other to be applied to achieve its intent, it's really just the technical problem of line references.
<Pikkachu>  Currently I have 5 patches here but none of them conflict regarding line references, so I'm not worrying that much
<tumbleweed> I woludn't call that a dependency then
<Pikkachu> yeah dependency is not really a good term
<tumbleweed> if they apply and work on their own, you don't need to worry at all
<Pikkachu> I think maybe I'll just put them in a queue and if one wants to apply specific patches, then I let them manually changing the patches
<Pikkachu> yeah currently they can be applied in any order
<Pikkachu> but in the future two could change the same file but one affect the reference used by the other, in that case is that I think I'll just put them in a queue
<Pikkachu> btw I found out a neat way to produce a patch log using the patches themselves, I just do something like:
<Pikkachu> +++PATCHES
<Pikkachu> @@ -0,0 +1 @@
<Pikkachu> + Description of this patch
<Laney> Woe is "oh crap, nobody merged haskell-devscripts yet, did they?"
<iulian> Laney: Oups. That was on my todo list. Completely forgot about that. It was the next package to do after GHC. :(
<iulian> I'm doing it now.
<Laney> I did it
<Laney> but it means the syncs I already did are busted
<iulian> Pfft.
<Laney> so if you fancy uploading some rebuilds ^o)
<Laney> ok, doing them myself
 * Laney accidently made twice as much popcorn as was intended
<iulian> Laney: Will do.
<Laney> iulian: reuploading everything I synced
<Laney> sorry buildds :(
<Laney> y
<jtaylor> anyone aware of a reason why asterik is not up to date with debian?
<jtaylor> just looked at the release notes and it only has a bunch of fixes so its probably worth it to get that into precise
<Pikkachu> hi, has anyone ever used ubuntu font in windows?
<quidnunc> Anyone know how cabal-debian generates dependencies?
<shadeslayer> jtaylor: I don't see any package called asterik
<jtaylor> asterisk
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<jtaylor> I think its a good idea to stick as close to upstream as possible, it had a security update each release
<shadeslayer> well, 2 things, it'll need a merge and someone will have to test it on armhf
<jtaylor> why the latter?
<shadeslayer> "Fix building on armhf with debian/patches/armhf-fixes:"
<jtaylor> debian has armhf now too
<jtaylor> it built there
<jtaylor> the patch can be removed half
<jtaylor> the configure part does not seem to be in debian
<jtaylor> though it does not appear to break the build
<shadeslayer> well, I'm not entirely sure that stuff that builds on debian armhf will also build on ubuntu armhf
<jtaylor> the patch is tiny, so probably was never a large issue
<shadeslayer> possibly, I haven't looked at the patch, just looking at the changelog
<jtaylor> I'll push my merge in a moment
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<jtaylor> I kept all the really old hardy stuff
<jtaylor> can probably be dropped as I doubt it still works ^^
<jtaylor> some backport stuff
<jtaylor> friggin bzr and its humongous andwidth requirements!
<shadeslayer> hahaha ...
<shadeslayer> cya
<jtaylor> ok apparently updating is not such a good idea, well the merge can still be used for +1 then
<jtaylor> why does bzr upload 4MB+ data for a 1kb diff!
<jtaylor> 7MB and counting, its larger than the orig tar already ...
<jtaylor> ok used the wrong merge base but its still much larger than the diff
<dupondje> Some small question. How do we handle a difference in files in a package on debian and ubuntu. For example on debian it should install normal init scripts, on ubuntu upstart scripts.
<Ampelbein> dupondje: dh_installinit should do the right thing already.
<dupondje> Ampelbein: so you mean dh_installinit will install upstart file on ubuntu, and normal init script on debian right ?
<Ampelbein> dupondje: That's what I get from it's manpage, yes.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-03-11
<dupondje> missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright paragraph 8 gpl-2+
<dupondje> eh, I don't get it :(
<jtaylor> its GPL-2+
<jtaylor> and you need the header in the file
<dupondje> jtaylor: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-cryptsetup/cryptsetup/trunk/debian/copyright?revision=906&view=markup
<dupondje> quite right no ?
<jtaylor> I see no issue besides the wrong format url
<jtaylor> the dep5 lintian check is a bit weird at times
<Zhenech> dupondje, at line 40, split it up and make a separate "license: blah" block where you define the text of the license
<jtaylor> the report does not necessarily match the real error
<Zhenech> so you have files…\ncopyright…\nlicense..\n\nlicense…\ntext
<jtaylor> is that really necessary in dep3?
<Zhenech> at least for the checker
<Zhenech> and my personal oppinion is that it is more readable tha way
<Zhenech> and the url is now final: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<Zhenech> Stand-alone License paragraphs can be used to provide the full license text for a given license once, instead of repeating it in each Files paragraph that refers to it. The first line of the License field must be a single license short name or a short name followed by a license exception.
<dupondje> I changed to Format: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/, and the error is gone now :s
<dupondje> getting cryptsetup package in a better health :D
<Gaming4JC> How much do I have to pay to hire a MOTU to push ia32libs into natty? :D
<Gaming4JC> the one with LibOpenGL ofc :)
<EvilResistance> an infinite amount
<EvilResistance> Gaming4JC:  show a need for it to be updated, complete an SRU, and *maybe* it'll be updated, but not in main, in natty-updategs
<EvilResistance> natty-updates *
<EvilResistance> (according to how i've been explained the process)
<Gaming4JC> Well,  the bug has been reported I've not done an SRU. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/821100/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821100 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Natty) "ia32-libs does not install /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gaming4JC> I'll send you an https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euclidean_algorithm ;)
<Gaming4JC> infinite amount
<Gaming4JC> lol.
<Gaming4JC> looks like another Dev already mentioned it was SRU'able' actually. And it seems to be a workflow not a form to write up.
<Gaming4JC> too bad the bug never made it to ... http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru
<Gaming4JC> :/
<Gaming4JC> If I could find any documentation I'd compile ia32libs myself
<Gaming4JC> :)
 * valdur55 is away: I'm busy
<verwilst> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-p-php54 < will php 5.4 be included in precise? anyone knows?
<geser> ajmitch: ^^ didn't you experiment with php 5.4?
<ajmitch> geser: I did, but that's not my decision to make :)
<plipp1> Could you help me navigate a bit? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/923668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923668 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window count indicators against Launcher icons display incorrectly with multiple windows across multiple workspaces" [Medium,Triaged]
<plipp1> "Changed in Unity",  "Changed in Unity (Ubuntu)",  "Changed in ayatana-design"..
<plipp1> Apparently a fix has been committed upstream (ayatana-design). Triaged in "Unity" & assigned,  Triaged and unassigned in "Unity Ubuntu".
<plipp1> However, milestone is set to "unity backlog" in 'Unity', and "Ubuntu ubuntu-12.04-beta-2"...
<plipp1> "unity backlog" sounds to me that it's unclear when it will be fixed, but in Ubuntu the milestone is set (regardless of this fact) nor is anyone assigned to it (which makes sense as there's nothing to be done yet, I guess).
<plipp1> Any thoughts on my ramblings?
<Laney> I think that #ubuntu-unity will likely know more, but possibly not on a weekend.
<plipp1> Also, "Fix committed", shouldn't there be a link to the commit? I have no idea where to find stuff (yet).
<plipp1> Laney: Well, it's really more of a general question in how things usually work out
<plipp1> In case this is "normal"
<Laney> The workflow being applied here is goign to be specific to these projects
<plipp1> Laney: Ok. I thought there might be a unified process on how to commit to a Ubuntu milestone
<plipp1> As in, "don't promise stuff you won't keep anyway" :)
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-04
<cjohnston_> Would someone take a look at python(3)-urwid with me.. I would like to request a merge, but I'm unable to figure out the delta and if it needs to be merged or if the delta can be removed and synced.
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<bdrung> cjohnston: for what?
<cjohnston> bdrung: bug #1139097
<ubottu> bug 1139097 in dh-make (Ubuntu) "Sync dh-make 0.62 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1139097
<bdrung> cjohnston: you're welcome :)
<jokerdino> hey guys, our package, on the course of making it to the archive, seems to be stuck in the NEW queue. is there anything that can be done?
<tumbleweed> jokerdino: Debian or Ubuntu's NEW queue?
<tumbleweed> either way, not much to be done, just sit back and wait
<jokerdino> tumbleweed: the Ubuntu queue. it's been in the queue for a couple days now.
<tumbleweed> jokerdino: reviewing new packages takes time
<jokerdino> ah, I thought MOTU's review is enough?
<tumbleweed> no. ftp-masters in Debian, and archive-admins in Ubuntu do a final review
<tumbleweed> mostly checking that the package is distributable
<jokerdino> right then. i am just worried about the feature freeze deadline.
<tumbleweed> it's in NEW before the freeze, so that's ok
<tumbleweed> also, sounds like the freeze may go away :P
<jokerdino> haha, i dont know
<jokerdino> tumbleweed: also, i think you would be a good guy to bounce some stuff off.
<tumbleweed> right now, I'd bet on it going away
<jokerdino> the package I am talking about is a unity tweak tool. the rolling release might break our package any time.
<tumbleweed> that's to be expected in any development release
<tumbleweed> rolling just means the development release rolls for longer :P
<jokerdino> for another year or so.
<tumbleweed> so, if it breaks, fix it ASAP
<jokerdino> so, in that case of breakage, will the review work fasteR?
<tumbleweed> probably not, but after several uploads, if your sponsors agree, you can apply for PPU rights
<jokerdino> actually, that's sorta what I have in mind.
<jokerdino> the rolling release idea got me confused
<jokerdino> and i think it is more than likely they will get on rolling.
<jokerdino> the discussion invitation seems namesake.
<foxx2> morning all! does anyone here have any idea how to remove 'fuzz' from a quilt patch? im creating two patches, the first one applies fine, the second doesn't.. patch works outside of pdebuild, but not inside.. docs seem to suggest its due to fuzzing not being accepted in dpkg-source/dpkg-buildpackage.. but i cant seem to find anything that explains how to fix this problem.. any thoughts?
<foxx2> (done the usual homework, my google-fu fails me this time)
<tumbleweed> quilt push; quilt refresh (repeat for all patches)
<foxx2> thanks - ah, i didnt do the push on each step, only the refresh. let me try that, sec
<tumbleweed> some may not apply with a push, then things get extra fun
<foxx2> heh, im scared.
<foxx2> tumbleweed: sadly that still failed :X if you have a moment, would you mind reviewing on pastebin? http://pastebin.com/ALJf6id1 - its got the command sequence i used, the output of pdebuild, and the patch contents.. ive tried so many combinations to make this work :/
<foxx2> its not even a complex patch, its like 1 line lol
<foxx2> 1 line patch on a 3 line file :X
<tumbleweed> foxx2: what's the output of debuild -S -uc -us
<tumbleweed> also, why are you using --include-binaries?
<foxx2> same output.. include-binaries because otherwise it refuses to add the precompiled binary files :/
<tumbleweed> why are you precompiling binary files?
<foxx2> (just in case - http://pastebin.com/gtxDi8d4 )
<foxx2> oh, its for an existing non-free software  called Atlassian Bamboo
<tumbleweed> sure
<foxx2> they dont give the source away :/
<tumbleweed> --include-binaries is about modifications you've made to the source package, not the source you got from upstream
<foxx2> ohhh
<tumbleweed> the manpage says: "Add all modified binaries in the debian tarball."
<foxx2> okay that makes sense, i shall remove that thenm
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> if you find yourself using it, you are probably doing something wrong
<foxx2> sadly same hunk error still lol
<foxx2> haha okay :)
<tumbleweed> right, so it looks like dpkg-source thinks that you haven't got any patches applied
<tumbleweed> try quilt pop -a; then debuild -S ?
<foxx2> was just aboutt o say, should i try pop - sec
<tumbleweed> (I don't know why it thinks that, though because it should handle that situation)
<foxx2> same - http://pastebin.com/qrAbENq2
<tumbleweed> but if you quilt push, they apply?
<foxx2> quilt push; quilt apply?
<tumbleweed> quilt push -a
<tumbleweed> (quilt doesn't have an apply command)
<foxx2> odd that seems to have only applied 1 patch
<foxx2> http://pastebin.com/5p1pYj0C
<tumbleweed> oh, I think you misread they as then
<foxx2> ahh sorry lol
<tumbleweed> I thought you had two patches? I only see one there
<foxx2> the fix-debian-target.patch doesnt seem to come up
<foxx2> yeah lemme try pop again, sec
<foxx2> okay there we go;
<foxx2> http://pastebin.com/BXBGNB7k
<foxx2> seems to apply without problem
<tumbleweed> weird
<foxx2> is this a common problem?
<tumbleweed> no
<foxx2> lol well thats just great.. anything i could look at that might assist in debugging? any verbose output or anything?
<foxx2> not sure if this is relevant but
<foxx2>  $ cat src/webapp/WEB-INF/classes/bamboo-init.properties.rej
<foxx2> cat: src/webapp/WEB-INF/classes/bamboo-init.properties.rej: No such file or directory
<tumbleweed> no, not relevant
<tumbleweed> you sure you haven't made any modifications to src/webapp/WEB-INF/classes/bamboo-init.properties that aren't represented in the patches?
<tumbleweed> my guess is that quilt is basing the patches against something that wasn't the original source
<tumbleweed> (it backs up the original source to the .pc directory, when you quilt add a file, so that it can generate diffs)
<foxx2> almost 100% positive.. i even did all this from hand 3 times in a row with no automation just to be sure
<tumbleweed> so, try extract the upstream tarball in a new directory, copy your debian directory in, and see if the quilt patches apply
<foxx2> okay 2 secs
<foxx2> (ty for the help btw, much appreciated)
<tumbleweed> slow day today (or I'm being lazy, or something) :)
<foxx2> hmm, same thing.. (ls output + patch error) - http://pastebin.com/mBfdXf2G
<foxx2> i did a fresh extract from the orig tar into a new dir
<foxx2> cp -Ra the debian dir, etc
<tumbleweed> err
<tumbleweed> your source package cotains a tarball?
<foxx2> oh wait
<foxx2> now we have something
<foxx2> http://pastebin.com/MDfmqDRD
<foxx2> now when i do push -a manually, it fails
<foxx2> (i did pop before hand too)
<tumbleweed> it looks like you are doing things in the wrong directories
<tumbleweed> atlassian-bamboo-4.4.4.tar.gz should be called atlassian-bamboo_4.4.4.orig.tar.gz
<tumbleweed> debian should be inside atlassian-bamboo-4.4.4
<foxx2> ahhh, sorry yes i messed that up, let me try again, sec
<foxx2> heh i think i know what i did wrong, 2 mins just testing now
<foxx2> tumbleweed: it works! :) so here was the problem.. because the dir layout of the atlassian bamboo tar is a bit messy, i was making some changes to the folder structure AFTER creating the .orig.tar.gz file (so orig contained the old layout, but the extracted dir contained the new layout), which in my case, was renaming a root dir and moving all the contents inside to a dir called 'src/'..
<foxx2> when running the patches on this dir it worked fine, but of course when pbuilder kicked in, it was using .pc, which threw up massive differences which it couldnt figure out (and rightly so)... the fix was to extract the tar, make the changes, create a new tar with this dir struct and rename to the appropriate .orig.tar.gz file, apply the usual patch structure, then it worked fine
<foxx2> your original guess of "are you sure you havent changed anything" was correct :)
<tumbleweed> I try and avoid repacking orig tarballs, unless I need to remove undistributable bits
<foxx2> what if the original tarball changes its foldername on every release? i.e. inside the tar is SOFTWARE-VERSION.VERSION.VERSION
<tumbleweed> if you do need to, I suggest automating it for next time (e.g. with a get-packaged-orig-source rule in debian/rules)
<tumbleweed> it doesn't matter what the top level directory name in the tarball is
<foxx2> oh holy shit, i didnt know about get-packaged-orig-source
<tumbleweed> (as long as there is only one top level directory)
<tumbleweed> foxx2: there isn't, but it's the (semi-)standard name for a rule that does this
<foxx2> ah
<foxx2> go fundementally i need to change my approach on automating this.. got it
<tumbleweed> either automate, or don't repack
<tumbleweed> (otherwise nobody else knows what's going on)
<foxx2> well, at the moment im using a manual script that runs and automates all these steps, (including downloading the source, repacking, and executing the pbuilder stuff)
<foxx2> should i really be shifting all that inside the actual debian rules?
<tumbleweed> as it's a 3rd party thing maybe not. but for anything in the archive, I'd strongly suggest doing so - it's what people expect
<foxx2> got it, yeah that makes sense because renaming a dir or moving a dir is just the same as making a change
<tumbleweed> we all have our own workflows for doing most of the things you mentioned
<foxx2> and moving the dir struct without tracking it in the package, is just the same as making a change to the source instead of using a quilt patch, right?
<foxx2> (i.e. if someone wanted to modify the package without this bootstrap script, its break)
<tumbleweed> exactly
<foxx2> makes sense - ty for the advice :)
<foxx2> just found a good example of that method i think; http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/python-modules/packages/python-gd/trunk/debian/rules?revision=20305&view=markup
<foxx2> seems clean
<tumbleweed> yip, that's what I mean
<foxx2> something that does confuse me slightly.. where is get-packaged-orig-source invoked?? i couldnt find any other mentioning of that name in any of the other files
<tumbleweed> it'd be run by hand
<foxx2> ahh
<foxx2> make debian/rules get-packaged-orig-source ?
<tumbleweed> (bzr-builddeb knows how to run it, too, if you keep your package in bzr)
<tumbleweed> yes
<foxx2> got it, so could just throw a Makefile into the root dir above debian/, and have make builddeb, that would execute the get-packaged-orig-source, and the pdebuild.. sound clean?
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> dh will see that makefile and try to use it
<foxx2> even if its one dir above the debian dir? i.e.
<foxx2> - /
<foxx2> - /Makefile
<foxx2> - /debian/rules
<foxx2> oh wait, of course
<tumbleweed> that's where makefiles usually live :P
<foxx2> haha yes, *doh*
<tumbleweed> this sounds like it's a personal script, it's nothing to do with teh package
<foxx2> yeah, just a convinience script.. which should be kept outside of the package, right?
<foxx2> (or at the very least, in another dir above that one
<tumbleweed> yeah
<foxx2> i gotta admit, this is all starting to look a lot cleaner now.. 90 degree learning curve, but its really quite nice
<foxx2> a lot of those "wtf is this for" moments are now "ahh yes, now i see"
<tumbleweed> good ogood
<tumbleweed> make that, good good
<foxx2> sorry, design question.. if the download stage relies on some messy shell script and python script.. is it acceptable to place those scripts into a subdir of the debian/ dir, and then call them from the debian/rules file?
<foxx2> (in this case, a python script fetches the most recent release URL, then a shell script does a curl download and repacking)
<tumbleweed> sure
<foxx2> ty
<tumbleweed> if uscan can't do it
<foxx2> uscan.. *googles*
<foxx2> oh nice.. tho im not sure it would be compatible.. atlassian expose a malformed JSON file, which has to be mangled and parsed to find the appropriate release URL
<foxx2> 	d = f.read()
<foxx2> 	d = json.loads(d[10:][:-1])
<foxx2> 	d = filter(lambda x: x['platform'] == 'Unix' and x['type'] == 'Binary', d)
<foxx2> v annoying
<tumbleweed> right
<foxx2> hmm i just thought, developers would most likely want the ability to specify the package they are about to compile... so it would make more sense to make this a configurable..
<foxx2> the most sane approach for that would be to include a ./configure script right?
<foxx2> i.e. ./configure; askes them for the version they wish to compile against, the configure script then stores this version number for the Makefile to use during make
<tumbleweed> foxx2: the get-packaged-orig-source you pointed at figured out the version you want from looking at debian/changelog
<foxx2> (slightly off-topic from packaging)
<foxx2> ahhhhh
<foxx2> okay yes, now i see, so they just modify the changelog version number and it takes care of itself
<foxx2> perfect, ty
<foxx2> hmm, is it normal for "quilt push -a" to have a return code of "2" even if it was successful?
<Laney> see "EXIT STATUS" in quilt's man page
<foxx2> hmm, i dont seem to have EXIT STATUS in my man page :X lemme google sec
<foxx2> checked 3 different sources for man quilt, nothing mentioning exit codes or exit status
<foxx2> lol - https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/quilt-dev/2013-01/txtJTixiCUfQ7.txt
<foxx2> that'd be why
<foxx2> only added in january :X
<foxx2> there we go, that explains what exit code 2 is.. ty :)
<Laney> wha
<foxx2> gotta love reading documentation from patch files on dev trunk.. lol
<Laney> xnox: how come when I go to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/en/man1/quilt.1.html I get redirected to .../precise/... (that's what happens if the release isn't found, for example 's/precise/laneyrules/')
<Laney> did oneiric and raring not get generated correctly?
<xnox> Laney: no idea. I only did a monkey patch, I may have gotten it wrong. And all I did was ask IS to deploy this and hope it works. I am not aware if there are funky deployments instructions to go with suite updates.
<Laney> BLAST!
<Laney> kirkland: ↑ this is yours IIRC - can you help us?
 * xnox wonders if they are generated only once on deploy, as they previously were always generated post-release.
<foxx2> lol did i just open a can of worms? sorry :X
<xnox> and hence are not cronned to be kept up to date?
<ogra_> oh, fun so we'd have 2 years outdated manpages :)
<jtaylor> oO new mails in-devel 205 since yesterday? not even the worst threads on dd managed that :O
<ogra_> heh
<tumbleweed> no, I think mail from lists.ubuntu -> gmail jammed up a bit
<ogra_> you should try ubuntu-users
<tumbleweed> all the gmail users seem to have been complaininng, but there was actually very little discussion today
<ogra_> at good times 300/day are normal there
<jtaylor> I finally got the mail that started all
<jtaylor> I wonder why it was delayed so much
<ogra_> you are not the only one it seems
<ogra_> someone complained last night too
<tumbleweed> presumably because the ubuntu lists have been fairly idle in recent months
 * ogra_ had all of them on time
<jtaylor> oh its l.u -> gmail, not other way round
<tumbleweed> gmail rate-limits source IP addresses
<tumbleweed> yeah, you guys were missing out on the fun
<kirkland> Laney: howdy ... looking
<jtaylor> and thunderbird marks the mail as scam :)
<jbicha> it's all part of the big Canonical conspiracy to pretend to have important conversation in the open ;)
<tumbleweed> naah, it's all your fault for using proprietary e-mail services :P
<jtaylor> is there a good free one?
<tumbleweed> good question, probably not
 * tumbleweed runs his own
<jtaylor> why did I add adt tests to all my stuff, now I actually have fix all the breakage ._.
<tumbleweed> :P
<tumbleweed> out of interest, how do you know they broke?
<jtaylor> from the jenkins instance
 * tumbleweed finds running adt-run ultra-painful, and I don't go looking at that jenkins often
<jtaylor> I have a more lightweight script
<jtaylor> quite easy to use
<jtaylor> using chroots
<tumbleweed> share?
<jtaylor> its super ugly :)
<tumbleweed> in that case, make it beautiful first :)
<tumbleweed> maybe I should write myself one...
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585766/
<jtaylor> sadtrunner.py <dsc-file> <changes-file>
<jtaylor> multiple test handling is not perfect it just installs all deps
<jtaylor> also no restriction handling
<tumbleweed> that's not *super ugly, it seems sane
<jtaylor> look at the handling of stderr :)
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'd be quite keen to run each set of tests in its own chroot
<tumbleweed> *each test
<jtaylor> I wanted to just remove the dependencies and run again, but didn't get it right on first try and haven't tried again
<jtaylor> there are probably still some remnants of the try in there
<jtaylor> why does python-imaging in experimental behave different than raring?
<jtaylor> Image.open("/usr/share/pyshared/scipy/ndimage/tests/dots.png") gives mode P, in debian it gives RGB
<jtaylor> no relevant diff it appears, strange
<jtaylor> possibly because the image is compressed different in ubuntu?
<jtaylor> indeed
<jtaylor> nice
<tumbleweed> oh, on the samples?
<tumbleweed> that'd make sense
<jtaylor> anther issue found only by autopkgtest :)
<foxx2> having a bit of trouble with pbuilder if anyone has a moment.. google fails me again.. seems to be an issue getting dependancies to work inside pbuilder.. see http://pastebin.com/seCdFU11 (at the bottom is the debian/control file, at the top is the pbuilder output)
<tumbleweed> foxx2: why do you want ia32-libs?
<tumbleweed> foxx2: if this thing is 32-bit only, just build it on i386 and be done. The i386 package can be installed on an amd64 machine thanks to multiarch
<foxx2> ohhhh
<foxx2> DIST=squeze ARCH=i386 pbuilder create - is that right?
<tumbleweed> it looks like your pbuilder chroot didn't have i386 available as a foreign architecture (which is quite sane)
<tumbleweed> yeah, for the common pbuilderrc
<tumbleweed> except that squeeze doesn't support multiarch
<foxx2> oh
<tumbleweed> your pastebin was a of a sid chroot
<jtaylor> I recommend use DIST=stable  using names may cause cachers to collect data forever
<foxx2> if i use ARCH=i386 DIST=stable to compile the package, i can still install the package on a squeeze distro right
<tumbleweed> no, squeeze predates the multiarch work
<tumbleweed> what I mean is, you can't istall i386 packages on amd64 squeeze installs
<foxx2> got it.. so id have to somehow make my amb64 pbuilder environment work with the ia32-libs dependancy?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> which it probably will for squeeze, but won't for sid
<foxx2> im assuming that means ive gotta manually fudge the /etc/apt/sources.list in the chroot??
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> I suspect your package will build as-is on squeeze amd64
<foxx2> oh so i should remove ia32-libs from the deps? the app fails to run without it installed though
<tumbleweed> I'm saying the opposite
<tumbleweed> on squeeze, I think it's fine as-is
<tumbleweed> on sid, build on i386, not amd64, and avoid the whole ia32libs thing
<foxx2> ohhh, wait sorry i just re-read the convo again (brain is dying) - i understand now.. ill give that a try, ty :)
<foxx2> im not sure how ive ended up with a sid chroot.. i must have made a typo somewhere
<jtaylor> hm I still get these strange bus errors in raring chroots
<jtaylor> am I still the only one?
<jtaylor> (cowbuilder)
<lfaraone> Hmm, I seem to be getting a bunch of ubuntu-devel mails from 3 days ago in my inbox :/
<lfaraone> Is that happening to anybody else?
<jtaylor> lfaraone: not only you
<jtaylor> all gmail users
<jtaylor> pbuilder broken too
<ScottK> pbuilder is broken on gmail?
 * ScottK is confused
<jtaylor> that was related to a earlier line :)
<jtaylor> my raring pbuilder/cowbuilder chroots on raring and quantal for some reason don't --build anymore
<jtaylor> since about a week
<jtaylor> other dists work
<foxx2> tumbleweed: yeah fixing the distro so it was squeeze instead of sid seems to have fixed the problem. ty :)
<ScottK> jtaylor: It was funnier my way.
<jtaylor> is there a recap of what I have to do to be able to participate at the uds?
<jtaylor> irc + a audo webcast is probably not happening this time?
<tumbleweed> irc + youtube
<jtaylor> regular anonymous youtube is enough?
 * jtaylor does nto even know what this hangout is which keeps getting mentioned
<tumbleweed> should be
<jtaylor> good
<tumbleweed> only a few people can participate in the hangouts
<ScottK> 10
<ScottK> lfaraone: Since you're interested in AFS, you might want to read  DSA-2638-1 and then prepare patches for an Ubuntu security upload.
<lfaraone> ScottK: Sure.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-05
<lfaraone> ScottK: when uploading, can I include the changes currently in proposed since they have been verification-done for both kernels?
<ScottK> lfaraone: Yes.  I already talked to mdeslaur about doing it that way.
<lfaraone> ScottK: Okay. I'll have an upload later tonight.
<mdeslaur> lfaraone: please file a bug and attach a debdiff, we need to build it in a special way if it's a security update
<lfaraone> mdeslaur: Can do. (I have my system set up according to the Security Team's build system guidelines, but I imagine my upload to -security would be rejected anyway)
<mdeslaur> lfaraone: yes, we need to build it in a special security team PPA that doesn't have -updates enabled in it
<lfaraone> mdeslaur: ah, okay.
<mdeslaur> lfaraone: please subscribe "ubuntu-security-sponsors" to the bug, and we'll process it
<mdeslaur> lfaraone: thanks!
<cjohnston> jtaylor: did you upload shiboken?
<xnox> barry: Laney: is it my turn to merge and upload emacs24?! fairly succulent upload from rob ;-)
<barry> xnox: if it fixes the bugs i'm seeing, sure :)
<xnox> barry: it switches from gtk2 -> 3.
<barry> xnox: emacs24.?
<xnox> barry: I have bugs with python-mode.el it is not launching ipython3 for me, no matter how hard I try to bend it to do so
<xnox> barry: yeah.
<barry> xnox: sid's just gotten 6.1.1-1 but i tend to run from bzr head ;)
<xnox> i run from bzr as well, but i pull each time i spot a bug.
<barry> xnox: still emacs 24.2 right?
<xnox> so not very often.
<barry> (i think 24.3 isn't yet released)
<xnox> yeah, still 24.2+1-2
<xnox> whatever that means.....
<barry> yeah ;)
<xnox> that wasn't so hard - my script that branches lp:debian/foo and lp:ubuntu/foo and then does bzr merge - just worked. Now only need to come up with a changelog entry ;-)
<jtaylor> hm wait if we skip raring and do rolling, does than mean I can leave shiboken broken? :)
<Laney> xnox: woo
<xnox> jtaylor: well, I think i had one person requesting for shibroken to be unbroken.
<tumbleweed> patches welcome?
<mitya57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587520/ — python-launchpadlib uses python-keyring? seriously?
<mitya57> when will people just switch to SecretStorage? :)
<tumbleweed> dholbach: any chance of moving community-1303-rolling-release before the plenaries? I have a prior dinner arrangement, and that's one of the few vUDS sessions that interests me
<dholbach> tumbleweed, I think slangasek scheduled it there - Steve: what's your opinion? ^
 * tumbleweed doesn't have to be there, just if it won't cause conflicts, I'd like to
<slangasek> dholbach, tumbleweed: I didn't schedule it, just created the blueprint
<slangasek> presently, I'm not even finding it on the schedule
<dholbach> slangasek, today, 18:15
<slangasek> dholbach: ah yes
<slangasek> dholbach, tumbleweed: anyway, please check with pgraner/rickspencer3 about moving it
<dholbach> tumbleweed, moved to 16:00 utc
<tumbleweed> yup, thanks
<lfaraone> mitya57: I think it uses SS in Debian, but it's currently broken in Debian.
<mitya57> lfaraone: broken in which way?
<mitya57> and no, it doesn't (python-secretstorage is not in wheezy)
<mdeslaur> mitya57: hard to use secretstorage on a server, no?
<lfaraone> mitya57: ah, that's te problem that causes bugs.debian.org/702352 then :)
<tumbleweed> lfaraone:  https://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/launchpadlib-without-gnome-keyring/ (we should document that somewhere in launchpadlib)
<lfaraone> tumbleweed: hm, I still get the same exception
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: I don't pretend to know how to tame python-keyring
<lfaraone> tumbleweed: it sounds like a dbus problem, not a python-keyring problem.
<tumbleweed> well, if you could make python-keyring not attempt to talk to anything on dbus...
<tumbleweed> and the dbus thing sounds like a client + server mismatch
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: that bug is clearly in keyring rather than launchpadlib
<tumbleweed> (re your found...)
<lfaraone> tumbleweed: oh, oof.
<tumbleweed> (or the service on the other side of DBus, what ever that is in your desktop)
<tumbleweed> at any rate, not lplib
<lfaraone> tumbleweed: reassigned and will retitle
<tumbleweed> \o/ less bugs in my packages :)
<mitya57> maybe it's a good idea to make python-keyring use secretstorage, not their own buggy implementation
<tumbleweed> mitya57: send them a patch
<mitya57> tumbleweed: will do, after UDS :)
<foxx> hmm - would anyone happen to know of the best way to make start-stop-daemon redirect stderr/stdout to a file? theres plenty of discussion, but no solid answers.. want to avoid using wrapper scripts because they arent always guaranteed to kill the child pid
<ESphynx> Did Precise have some kind of multi arch support? i.e. can I put libraries in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and expect them to work?
<foxx> nm found a safe wrapper - https://gist.github.com/rbranson/638792
<ESphynx> all the way since Natty, right... So Oneiric and Precise should be OK with it?
<foxx> tumbleweed: i see what you mean by packaging gets easier with time.. what took me hours before, now only takes me a few minutes
<foxx> tumbleweed: gonna do a full write up on all these experiences and use this bamboo project as an example for how to build packages.. hopefully will help others in future
<bizhanMona> foxx: I am very much interested to know about your experiences
<foxx> bizhanMona: ill pm you once the article is up, which shoudl be tomorrow :)
<bizhanMona> foxx: thanks so much I will looking forward to it.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-06
<foxx> if anyone has a moment, i would appreciate a code review of my first debian package.. criticisms are most welcome.. i'll be doing a blog article about my experiences with debian packaging shortly after, so want to make sure this package ive done is correct! https://github.com/foxx/atlassian-bamboo-debian/
<foxx> one improvement i was thinking of making was make the package Makefile install to temporary directory, and then use postinst to move the tmp dir into the right place.. this means you can have non impacting upgrades (i.e. say an upgrade fails, it just deletes the tmp dir without leaving any files overwritten.. it also means you can ensure that an 'abort' works cleanly/sanely) - does that
<foxx> sound right?
<ESphynx> xnox: ping ;)
<xnox> ESphynx: hola =) UDS is here =)
<ESphynx> xnox: UDS? trying to wrap up this 0.44.04 so it can make it into Raring here...
<ESphynx> xnox: adding you in the credits... do you prefer xnox or your full name? :P
<ESphynx> xnox: i'm hoping you'll help me sponsor this update in a heart beat when it's ready :P This adds 64 bit support
<xnox> ESphynx: no need to credit me at all. i did nothing, and one can check see that I sponsored the uploads.
<xnox> and that is enough.
<ESphynx> xnox: just a special thanks :P
<xnox> ESphynx: yes, UDS. https://uds.ubuntu.com/
<xnox> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<ESphynx> nice :)
<ESphynx> special thanks -- if you don't mind :) is your name OK?
<quickQuest> Hi, i am using Ubuntu precise 12.04 LTS, and the latest package for mysql is version: 5.5.29, i noticed a memory leak and i was told that it's fixed in 5.5.30
<quickQuest> is there anywhere, where i can request this 'package upgrade' ?
<sladen> quickQuest: Launchpad -> file bug
<quickQuest> sladen: thanks, so for any package with is by default 'provided with ubuntu' i can still file a bug to ubuntu so they update the package
<sladen> quickQuest: I'm unclear; where did the package come from?  From the Ubuntu archives, or from a separate PPA?
<sladen> quickQuest: generally something is updated in the development version of Ubuntu, and then backported to previous releases if there is enough of a case to be made for doing so (as there is a risk at the same time)
<quickQuest> sladen: yeah the risk was something which i had in mind and i wasn't sure if they do it automatically or somebody has to request it basically
<quickQuest> sladen: it is a package from ubuntu archives, so that's why i was asking where can i tell ubuntu about it
<sladen> quickQuest: for security updates, the benefits outweigh the risks and so the security team normally do this as quickly as it is safe to do so
<sladen> quickQuest: for other updates, there is a conflict between the stability and predictability of an LTS (hence the reason you deployed it), and updating software to the latest
<sladen> quickQuest: to make a case for a Stable Release Update (SRU) you'll need to show that the proposed update from the development release has been carefully tested by multiple people
<quickQuest> sladen: thanks for your information, it's a bit more clear now :)
<ockham> hi, i've got a question about SRUing. in precise, the photoprint package is completely broken, see bugs #1136290 and #260849. the latter has a comment (#38) that suggests that version 5.2.9 (which is both in quantal and raring) fixes this, and that upstream highly recommends updgrading.
<ubottu> bug 1136290 in photoprint (Ubuntu) "error while loading shared libraries: libgutenprint.so.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1136290
<ubottu> bug 260849 in photoprint (Ubuntu) "photoprint is missing libgutenprint.so.2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260849
<ockham> now here's my question: could some MOTU do just that? ;-)
<ockham> v5.2.9 of gutenprint, that is
<tumbleweed> ockham: always try to find a minimal patch for SRUing
<menesis> hello, I need sponsors for three new packages
<menesis> two are new plugins, and one contains documentation
<tumbleweed> the usual question: why aren't they in Debian?
<menesis> for schooltool, a school information server that I maintain in Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> ah yes, that's Ubuntu only
<menesis> http://pad.lv/385036 http://pad.lv/1147311 http://pad.lv/1147352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385036 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schooltool-book" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1147311 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schooltool.cando" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1147352 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schooltool.ldap" [High,In progress]
<menesis> I will ask for them to be added to schooltool packageset that I have the rights for, but I don't have motu rights
<tumbleweed> yeah, looking at them
<menesis> thank you tumbleweed
<foxx> @all in ref to https://github.com/foxx/atlassian-bamboo-debian/ - one improvement i was thinking of making was make the package Makefile install to temporary directory, and then use postinst to move the tmp dir into the right place.. this means you can have non impacting upgrades (i.e. say an upgrade fails, it just deletes the tmp dir without leaving any files overwritten.. it also means
<foxx> you can ensure that an 'abort' works cleanly/sanely) - does that sound sane?
<tumbleweed> foxx: no
<tumbleweed> postinst should be as simple as possible
<tumbleweed> and it's really helpful to everyone if dpkg's package manifest matches reality
<foxx> hmm, so lets say the install or upgrade is aborted... any files copied in by the packages makefile will automatically be reverted out right?
<foxx> in which case, the only thing i need to handle is reverting any customizations ive done in my postinst during abort if needed
<tumbleweed> foxx: either dpkg refuses to install, because dependencies aren't met
<tumbleweed> foxx: or it installs
<tumbleweed> what kind of aborting are you thinking about?
<tumbleweed> and the makefile isn't involed in installation
<tumbleweed> menesis: you don't like dh_sphinxdoc ?
<foxx> hrm, i might be getting confused here.. at one point during dpkg, i hit ctrl + c to interrupt the install. after that, i was unable to purge or force install because of half left over changes from the previous aborted install
<foxx> is that something that just cant be avoided?
<tumbleweed> the sysadmin has to resolve that, dpkg won't let you do anything else until you do
<tumbleweed> packages don't try and work around anything like that
 * jtaylor didn't even know you could abort it
<jtaylor> I though it ignores ^C
<tumbleweed> same
<jtaylor> or is that just apt?
<foxx> ahh
<foxx> okay that makes more sense, and makes life a lot easier lol
<foxx> also, i really appreciate the help tumbleweed and everyone else has given, i probably wouldnt have got this far without it.. so ive included a small acknowledgement at the bottom of the README to show my appreciation
<tumbleweed> np :)
<jtaylor> is there another session on whats done with raring? the one yesterday had no conclusion
<jtaylor> or I missed it :/
<tumbleweed> sadly, not to my knowledge
<menesis> tumbleweed: dh_sphinxdoc you say... didn't know about it. yeah it should do what's needed.
<tumbleweed> menesis: it looks like you are using bits of it...
<tumbleweed> just not actually using dh_sphinxdoc :)
<menesis> I adapted packaging from ubuntu-packaging-guide
<tumbleweed> also, always set -e before executing multiple shell things on one line in make (unless you know you don't need to)
<menesis> in regular makefiles, not only debian/rules?
<menesis> yes I forgot that
<tumbleweed> I meant debian/rules
<tumbleweed> but yeah, everywhere in make :)
<menesis> thanks for advice
<foxx> @all got a design question.. I'm attempting to use Debian packages to push webapp releases into our production servers (there's an automated build server that creates the packages etc).. In this example, it's a django helloworld project. I can't decide whether the build scripts should be kept in their own seperate repo, or kept inside the repo where the helloworld application is..
<foxx> having it inside its own repo ensures the release process can never be accidently broken by developers.. but increases complexity slightly and adds another repo into the mix
<Zhenech> are you using jenkins?
<foxx> no, bamboo
<foxx> personally, im thinking that keeping it seperate would be good. you could even go as far as storing application settings in there (such as database config, server paths etc)
<Zhenech> if you would use jenkins I would suggest jenkins-debian-glue :)
<foxx> *googles*
<foxx> also - i just hit this bug lol
<foxx> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=590052
<ubottu> Debian bug 590052 in bash "bash: Incorrect treatment of \W in prompt" [Normal,Fixed]
<foxx> dev1 hmee # pwd
<foxx> dev1 hmee # pwd
<foxx> /hmee instead of /home lol
<foxx> jenkins-debian-glue looks nice
<foxx> @all ahh okay putting app config into the build repo = bad idea.. cos say a package gets built, one goes to a server in UK, the other goes to a server in the US.. both point to a replicated db, but the IP space is different on either side
<micahg> cjwatson: would you mind if I merged blender before feature freeze?
<cjwatson> micahg: Not at all, go ahead
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> jbicha: I see you were a bit quicker than me with blender
<menesis> tumbleweed: I have changed schooltool-book to use dh_sphinxdoc
<jbicha> micahg: I'm afraid https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=blender&arch=powerpc doesn't look good though
<micahg> hrm, looks like a missing include somewhere
<micahg> that or a bug in the code
<micahg> more likely the later given that it wants a "huh"
<jbicha> nice
<micahg> being that I don't have hardware or a porter box, I'm reluctant to dig into it
<jbicha> same here, except it's rare that I'm able to figure out how to fix build problems on other archs
<tumbleweed> menesis: looking again
<tumbleweed> ok I lied, but actually looking now :P
 * tumbleweed grumbles at native packages
<jtaylor> so feature freeze tomorrow or not?
<tumbleweed> atm, yes
<jtaylor> k then I should probably upload shiboken
<jtaylor> k opening a dialog a couple dozen times did not increase memory usage, good enough for me :)
<ockham> tumbleweed: not sure if you've been following #debian-python, but would you mind taking a look at https://github.com/thinkle/gourmet/tree/debian (and, erm, eventually upload it to raring?)
<tumbleweed> I saw it, and grumbled at your "I don't want to do this in Debian"
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know where I can find the results of a UDS discussion regarding nginx and whether it should be moved to main or not?
<TheLordOfTime> due to the snow storm knocking out my power, i missed the session.
<TheLordOfTime> (I thought I'd ask here because MOTUs would probably know whether there was anything that came from it)
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: you can still watch it / read the etherpad
<ockham> tumbleweed: i'd normally LOVE to do this in Debian, but it seems to involve a lot of cherry-picking for some minimal NMU, which means i have to wait for another upload for the rest of the debian/ changes.
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed, i'm getting timeouts to the UDS site, so... i can't right now, i'll have to take a look later, once i figure out what's up
<TheLordOfTime> i betcha network routing with the ISP is regionally broken
<tumbleweed> I keep having live streams drop out :/
<tumbleweed> ockham: yeah, that was unresearched grumbling
<ockham> tumbleweed: :-)
 * tumbleweed is alternating between LTE and 3 ADSL accounts, moving around when one starts getting choppy (so far LTE wins)
<jtaylor> hm: ImportError: libpyside.cpython-33m.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jtaylor> the file exists
<jtaylor> qtcore.so is linked against it
<jtaylor> no undefined references
<jtaylor> what else could be wrong?
<Zhenech> some file that one is linked against is missing?
<jtaylor> wait found missing file, yey restart a 2 hour build
<tumbleweed> :)
<jtaylor> I should probably reduce the timeout for the failing tests, its waiting 10 minutes on each
<tumbleweed> if we are ignoring results...
<jtaylor> your welcome to fix them
 * tumbleweed has his hands full with pypy
<jtaylor> thats probably more worthwile than pyside :)
<jtaylor> with its woping 2 rdepends which are both pyqt4 | pyside
<tumbleweed> well, it has no rdeps either at all :P
<tumbleweed> but I really should be slipping a new release in before the freeze :/
<cjohnston> jtaylor: let me know if I can assist you in any way
<jtaylor> arg
<ockham> tumbleweed: sooo... would you consider uploading gourmet?
<jtaylor> my package was fine, I just forgot to install one
<jtaylor> but why wasn't there a dependency
<jtaylor> hm
<tumbleweed> xnox: what was the practical result of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urwid/1.0.1-2ubuntu1 ?
<xnox> tumbleweed: ugly hacks and dirty tricks to make it not ftbfs with the dh_python3 as it was at that point in time. dh_python3 was throwing exceptions.
<tumbleweed> xnox: ok, because it doesn't any more
<xnox> tumbleweed: this may not be necessary any more.
<xnox> tumbleweed: sync, or whatever =)
<tumbleweed> that could have been due to changes in dh_python3
<tumbleweed> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> so it should be able to by sync'ed then and drop the delta
<tumbleweed> yeah, it looks like the new cdbs / dh_python3 does the right thing
<jtaylor> cjohnston: uploaded "fixed" pyside and shiboken
<cjohnston> jtaylor: that's awesome!
<jtaylor> tried a few of the apps in the examples git
<jtaylor> python2 seems to work ok
<jtaylor> some python3 fail, but I think thats related to unicode things
<cjohnston> :-/
<jtaylor> unicode differences in py3
<jtaylor> some embedded binary resources, I did not run 2to3 on it
<tumbleweed> the fancy multi-size unicode strings thing?
<jtaylor> the python file contains qt_resource_data="lots of binary\x00\x01"
<jtaylor> I'm not surprised that does not work in python3 without change
<tumbleweed> lol
<jtaylor> simpler examples worked fine in py3
<jtaylor> adding b to the string works
<jtaylor> b""
<jtaylor> so everything fine
<jtaylor> now jsut don't dare failing on an arch I did not test!
<tumbleweed> ockham: so, what am I looking at?
<ockham> tumbleweed: well, i've taken debian's 0.15.9-1 gourmet packaging and updated it to 0.16.0-1, with a bit of cleanup
<tumbleweed> where?
<tumbleweed> 0.16.0-ubuntu1, if it's for ubuntu
<tumbleweed> I'd also avoid the cleanup, unless it matters
<tumbleweed> if it doesn't let that wait fro the debian maintainer
<ockham> for now it's only in git: https://github.com/thinkle/gourmet/tree/debian
<ockham> i know about the version, i'll change that of course
<ockham> unfortunately the debian maintainer is unresponsive... (i wouldn't consider uploading directly to ubuntu otherwise...)
<tumbleweed> ockham: yeah, we have the advantage of being able to do whatever we want to, whenever we need to, in Ubuntu
<ockham> tumbleweed: i know, that's why i'm here :-P
<tumbleweed> how big is this repo?
 * tumbleweed is at 50MB
<ockham> my working dir is at some 25MB currently
<ockham> wait, hadn't deleted dist/ subdir. subtract 8MB
<tumbleweed> 80%, 95MiB
<ockham> oops, was on gh-pages branch. sry. master is at some 50MB, yup.
<tumbleweed> well, the size of .git is what really matters
<ockham> well, history reaches back quite a bit
<tumbleweed> \o/, done
<ockham> thx for checking this out
<tumbleweed> ockham: so, I see you've done mountains of cleanup
<ockham> tumbleweed: um, yeah. both upstream and debian-wise.
<tumbleweed> what's the plan? are you going to continue merging this if the debian maintainer doesn't want it?
<ockham> tumbleweed: hm. haven't considered the rejection option yet. *thinks*
<tumbleweed> well, I see things like "Switch to tiny dh style"
<tumbleweed> not everyone likes that, and I don't know christian's views...
<ockham> i've actually asked him to change maintainership to PAPT, and set himself and me as Uploaders...
<tumbleweed> ockham: oh, you should migrate to beautifulsoup4 at some point
<tumbleweed> ockham: yeah I saw that
<ockham> yeah, i've met some tiny dh style haters
<ockham> tumbleweed: i know. still tons of modernization ahead, hence the github issue label
<ockham> i hope to apply gourmet for gsoc to have some of it done
<ockham> anyway, about future maintenance. yeah, i guess i'd continue merging to ubuntu in case he doesn't want some of this stuff.
<tumbleweed> ok, then I'll review...
<ockham> tumbleweed: great, thx!
<tumbleweed> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<tumbleweed> etc.
 * tumbleweed can't build a source package
<ockham> yikes
<ockham> maybe this tree is somewhat dirty as it's also used for upstream stuff, with master merged regularly into debian. hm. care to use uscan to download the release tarball?
<tumbleweed> yeah, I did that
<tumbleweed> ockham: and that's when it threw up at me
<ockham> tumbleweed: oops. sry.
<ockham> one sec
<ockham> hm, downloaded tar.bz2 manually, copied debian dir to it, ran dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot, then tried debuild -> seems to WFM. strange.
<ockham> tumbleweed: ^
<tumbleweed> ockham: I did debuild in a the git checkout
<ockham> tumbleweed: would you mind trying the tarball plus the debian dir from git?
<tumbleweed> sure
<ockham> i guess there *are* some differences between git and the tarball (produced with python setup.py sdist)
<ockham> i tried to make sure contents are identical with the git repo, but must've missed something
<ockham> tumbleweed: thx
<tumbleweed> ockham: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591432/
<ockham> tumbleweed: ooh crap.
<ockham> and i just released that tarball.
<tumbleweed> (that was from a chroot, thus the DISPLAY:...)
<tumbleweed> but I assume it's an issue
<ockham> tumbleweed: yeah, i think it's this one: . and i guess it occured because i didn't test other locales than de_AT. you're en_ZA, right?
<ockham> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=614367
<ubottu> Debian bug 614367 in gourmet "gourmet does not bootstrap under LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8" [Normal,Open]
<tumbleweed> I am
<tumbleweed> are you going to fix that?
<ockham> yeah, investigating now
<ockham> exactly when is the FF? tomorrow at 9pm UTC?
<ockham> tomorrow being 7th
<tumbleweed> Freezes normally happen at 2100 UTC, to permit overnight builds to include the last content. Please make sure all changes have been uploaded before then unless agreed to by the release team.
<cjohnston> hrm... virtualbox on raring seems to be having issues with the newer kernels
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston, there's an open bug about kernel issues and VBox
<TheLordOfTime> at least one, that is.
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston, what kernel does raring use again?
<TheLordOfTime> (version number)
<cjohnston> I see that
<cjohnston> 3.8.0-11
<cjohnston> I'm testing the upstream patch
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston, mind dropping a link to that patch?
<cjohnston> https://www.virtualbox.org/changeset/44317/vbox
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/914b5784e52c5967784eae44e4b138a346b1ff90?authuser=0 post UDS drinking hangout ....
<debfx> cjohnston: I'm about to upload virtualbox 4.2.8 to Debian
<cjohnston> debfx: ok
<debfx> the only thing blocking it is the configure script that doesn't detect the multiarch python in raring
<ajmitch> debfx: this'll work as a guest with the current kernel in sid?
<jbicha> micahg: that new blender is segfaulting :(
<debfx> ajmitch: afaik the current version also works fine with the Debian sid kernel
<ockham> tumbleweed: your .bashrc (or whatever) isn't set to LC_ALL="C" by chance, is it?
<tumbleweed> ockham: in this case, no locale environment variables at all
<ajmitch> debfx: I barely had time to take a look at what was going wrong, but I had issues with the guest dkms modules
<ajmitch> I'd file a bug now but I'm not at that machine :)
<ockham> tumbleweed: chroot or some, right. so that's equivalent to LC_ALL="", right?
<tumbleweed> ockham: installing a lang-pack and using a non-C locale works
<tumbleweed> that sounds like something you should fix, though
<ockham> tumbleweed: yup, i know. i think i've found, but could only reproduce it with LC_ALL="C". LC_ALL="en_ZA.UTF-8" WFM, though
<tumbleweed> yup, en_ZA works for me
<tumbleweed> so, you're saying this isn't a regression, and I should just upolad this as is
<tumbleweed> ?
<debfx> ajmitch: I'm not aware of any bugs. they may not work with kernel >= 3.5 but that shouldn't affect sid.
<debfx> oh great, now gcc throws an internal compiler error at me
<debfx> anyone interested in taking over virtualbox package maintenance? ;)
<ajmitch> debfx: yeah, I'll take a look again when I get back to that machine & file a bug in debian if there's a problem
<ajmitch> hah
<cjohnston> debfx: just applying that patch there is a problem building
<debfx> ajmitch: as long as the bug contains a patch ... :)
<debfx> cjohnston: the python issue?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> debfx: is there a fix for that somewhere that you know of? trying to get it into a ppa if nothing else for someone
<debfx> cjohnston: no, that's what I'm working on right now
<cjohnston> ahh
<ajmitch> debfx: sure :)
<debfx> tumbleweed: have you deliberately not synced beets 1.0 to raring?
<tumbleweed> debfx: no, I'll do it
<debfx> thanks
 * tumbleweed must have forgotten
<micahg> jbicha: awesome :(
<ockham> tumbleweed: well it's clearly a bug for LC_ALL="C", though not necessarily a regression. i think i've found a fix, but if it's really only going to affect LC_ALL="C", i think i'd rather not release a 0.16.1 tarball with only one line changed...
<jtaylor> does shiboken have to be unnewed before ff?
<tumbleweed> ockham: debian quilt patch?
<ockham> tumbleweed: sounds good
<ockham> tumbleweed: one moment
<thjaeger> Hi.  Could someone please upload the new rc of easystroke that fixes this show-stopper bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easystroke/+bug/1106922 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1106922 in easystroke (Ubuntu) "editing actions no longer possible" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> sure
<jtaylor> thjaeger: any more info on the gtkmm issue?
<jtaylor> I heard from some mint people that their gtk stuff is broken in raring too, maybe a larger issue
<thjaeger> it's a custom cellrenderer, which really needs to be implemented as a GObject
<thjaeger> I don't think it's possible to do this within gtkmm
<thjaeger> there a couple mailing list postings on the subject but not really a resolution
<thjaeger> gtk has always been spitting out warnings about this thing, but in this iteration it finally broke
<jtaylor> if only my raring chroots would work ._.
<thjaeger> the only way out I saw was to implement the cellrenderer in vala (because who can actually write gobject c code)?
<thjaeger> the package I attached to the bug report is identical to the version in the ppa, so it should build, but I can provide a pbuilder log if that helps
<jtaylor> thjaeger: is it possible to let easystroke disable itself when something goes into fullscreen?
<jtaylor> thjaeger: the package does not build depend on vala
<jtaylor> packages should regenerate the sources, using pregenerated sources is very bad style
<thjaeger> jtaylor, that's an interesting idea, it wouldn't be hard to implement since I'm already keeping track of properties of application windows
<thjaeger> (but no, it's not possible right now)
<jtaylor> thjaeger: that would be a nice feature, I always forget to disable easystroke when I start a game :/
<thjaeger> the thing is, I actually had to modify the gtk-3.0 vapi file to generate the C source
<notgary> I'm attempting to install egg-list-box using jhbuild and am making it as far as the build phase before I get the error "/bin/bash: --pkg: command not found". The full output from that phase can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591640/. I can't find any package called 'pkg' (unless someone's misspelled dpkg). Can anyone help me out with this?
<jtaylor> thjaeger: in what way did you have to modify it?
<ockham> tumbleweed: pushed to git
<thjaeger> jtaylor, so I would have to import the 8600-line vapi file into my source tree (which is actually encourage, apparently), at which point I might as well just keep the autogenerated code in the tree
<thjaeger> makes it easier to compile, too
<thjaeger> jtaylor, some arguments are not declared nullable in the vapi file that gtk actually passes null to under some circumstance
<thjaeger> and vala generates code that bails out when null gets passed
<jtaylor> thjaeger: did you file a bug?
<thjaeger> not yet
<jtaylor> looks to me like something better fixed in the vala package so its fixed for all users
<thjaeger> jtaylor, i think what needs to happen is for someone to grep the C documentation for the word NULL and fix this for all function this applies to
<thjaeger> I have a feeling this happens a lot in the less-used parts of gtk
<thjaeger> (sorry about my spelling)
<jtaylor> thjaeger: first step would be to file a bug and attach the fixes you have
<jtaylor> for the package right now I'm unsure
<jtaylor> we could add your patch to the package and patch it during build
<jtaylor> because machine generated code does not count as source under dfsg rules, especially if you have to patch the toolchain to generate it
<ockham> tumbleweed: *ping* (pushed quilt patch to git)
<jtaylor> @other motus: given ff tomorrow can we make an exception for now? or file for ffe later?
<Laney> either
<thjaeger> jtaylor, not even when it is part of the upstream package?
<jtaylor> thjaeger: but its not part of upstream package, you have to patch it
<tumbleweed> ockham: seems happy
<thjaeger> jtaylor, sorry I meant easystroke upstream, not vala upstream
<ockham> tumbleweed: yay!
<jtaylor> thjaeger: is the patch in the source somewhere?
<thjaeger> the patch for gtk+-3.0.vapi? not right now, but I could add it if it helps things along
<thjaeger> what if I modify the generated C code to get rid of the warnings have been annoying me?  Then it's not auto-generated code anymore, so dfgs guidelines should not apply...
<cjohnston> debfx: you still around?
<ockham> tumbleweed: so where do we go from here? you want me to fix the version number in debian/changelog to 0.16.0ubuntu1, and add that XSBC-Original-Maintainer stuff?
<jtaylor> thjaeger: you can argue your way around this issue yes :)
<tumbleweed> ockham: naah, I'll just do it
<ockham> tumbleweed: cool, thx!
<jtaylor> thjaeger: the spirit of it is that e.g. vala gets a security update, we just need to rebuild everything
<jtaylor> thjaeger: if you do not generate during the build you have to track down all packages and update the files
<jtaylor> fiddling out where the author maybe changed things
<ScottK> thjaeger and jtaylor: DFSG requires distirbution in the preferred form of modification.  If you can no longer generate the code, then you aren't doing that.
<jtaylor> but if the once generated source is upstreams preferred form of modification? :)
<jtaylor> thjaeger: can you send me the patch? we can put it in the package and patch the vapi file during the build
<ScottK> If that's really, actually true and they'll never regenerate it again, I suppose, but that doesn't sound like the case here.
<jtaylor> that would be sufficient for now, we can fix vala itself later
<jtaylor> or we copy the patched vapi file into debian/ or the orig tarball
<thjaeger> jtaylor, I've attached the patch to the bug report
<ockham> tumbleweed: so, um, is that all you need from me?
<jtaylor> thjaeger: how do I use the patched file?
<tumbleweed> ockham: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gourmet/0.16.0-0ubuntu1
<ockham> tumbleweed: awesome, thx!
<thjaeger> jtaylor, patch -p1 /usr/share/vala-0.18/vapi/gtk+-3.0.vapi < make-event-argument-nullable.patch
<jtaylor> thjaeger: I mean with valac
<jtaylor> I don't want to patch the system file
<thjaeger> i don't know
<thjaeger> let me try --vapidir
<jtaylor> seems to work
<thjaeger> jtaylor, got it: valac -c cellrenderertextish.vala --vapidir=dir,/usr/share/vala-0.18/vapi/ --pkg gtk+-3.0 -C -H cellrenderertextish.h
<jdstrand> heading out. see you guys tomorrow :)
<thjaeger> jtaylor, bug reported with vala upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695329
<ubottu> Gnome bug 695329 in Bindings: GTK+ GStreamer WebKitGTK+ "start_editing event argument should be nullable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jtaylor> thx
<thjaeger> jtaylor, i gotta run, but thanks for looking into this issue.
<ockham> okay, good night everybody!
<ockham> tumbleweed: thx again!
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
<lfaraone> mdeslaur: ping on lp 1145560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1145560 in openafs (Ubuntu Hardy) "OpenAFS Security Advisories 2013-001 and 2013-002" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1145560
<lfaraone> patches are available for everything but hardy atm.
<mdeslaur> lfaraone: jdstrand is on community duty this week, so he'll get to them. Thanks
<lfaraone> awesome.
<jtaylor> ok I minimized my pbuilderrc, removed all hooks
<jtaylor> and it still fails with su System Error on raring chroots only
<jtaylor> how can I be the only person having this?
<cjohnston> debfx: ping
<jtaylor> ha!
<jtaylor> its my apparmor profile
<jtaylor> but its set to complain mode ...
<jtaylor> how can that break it?
<debfx> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> debfx: I found something interesting yesterday when looking at VB that you probably already saw
<cjohnston> Did you notice where it seems to be looking for python?
<debfx> /usr/lib and /usr/lib64, maybe some more paths
<cjohnston> one sec.. trying to find the exact thing that I Was seeing
<cjohnston> debfx: it seems to be looking in /usr/lib and /usr/lib/64 on mine.. so it doesnt seem to be going deep enough in the directorys
<debfx> cjohnston: yeah, I included a fixed version of ricotz's patch that uses pkg-config to locate python
<cjohnston> debfx: in debian or ubuntu?
<debfx> cjohnston: both, though it's still in the Debian NEW queue
<cjohnston> very cool. thanks debfx
<jtaylor> is feature freeze now in effect?
<bkerensa> micahg: you have a moment for PM?
<micahg> bkerensa: sure
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs | Small tasks: http://goo.gl/bSual
<Unit193> Dang.
<bkerensa> =o
<micahg> Unit193: read the release announcement, you can still get stuff in if need be
 * micahg reminds people to subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce for lovely tidbits
<Laney> and DMB minutes
<Unit193> micahg: Sorry, that was very related, but as I haven't heard back from someone, it's too late. :)
<ajmitch> Laney: in case we want some exciting reading?
<Laney> ajmitch: You should print them off and read them in bed at night
<Laney> To ensure a good nights sleep.
<ajmitch> I've got ubuntu-devel discussions for that
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-08
<micahg> debfx: were you going to fix testdrive for the virtualbox binary rename?
<ESphynx> I'm late for the FF :( but after being awake for over 30 hours I think I need to resume tomorrow :(
<micahg> ESphynx: you can still get it in if you ask the release team nicely :)), I thought you were targeting the beginning of the week though
<micahg> debfx: nevermind, infinity fixed testdrive
<Unit193> micahg: Does that apply when there is a maintainer clash in Debian?  (Fun story too)
<micahg> Unit193: hrm?
<Unit193> Would I at least be able to get it in Ubuntu, without getting it in Debian (at least for now, until I can work things out upstream)
<ESphynx> micahg: I was . and then the X ray machine computer at the clinic broke down. and then I fried the PSU.
<micahg> Unit193: maybe :)
<Unit193> micahg: Wow, I was not expecting that at all.  I've had a sponsor go over it, then at the last moment, there's a conflict in maintainer which hasn't responded.
<bkerensa> =o
<micahg> Unit193: which packagE?
 * micahg waves to bkerensa 
 * bkerensa waves
<Unit193> micahg: inxi, very simple package too.  Packaged for debian, so has closes: #xxxx and marked for unstable, but I can change that if need be  dget http://unit193.tk/source/inxi_1.8.45-1.dsc
<micahg> Unit193: oh, hrm, new package, well, that should be easy enough to get in once it's in Debian
<Unit193> Ah, so it's as I thought.  (I'm working on that, but hold up as stated above.)
<Unit193> Thanks.
<micahg> Unit193: how long of a hold up?
<micahg> Unit193: also keep in mind, backports are enabled by default and new packages would show up in software center
<Unit193> micahg: Well hold up hasn't been long, just this month.  Person reassigned the old ITP to himself, noticed a little later.
<Unit193> Thanks, I can go for that.
<micahg> and new packages, it's just build/install/run as they shouldn't affect anything else
<ESphynx> micahg: i'll be asking the release team nicely tomorrow evening, just a heads up :P
<ESphynx> The PPA are all working nicely ;) just testing/fixing some last stuff and fixing a few warnings
<stevecrozz> can someone help walk me through the code review process on launchpad? I'm being asked to review some code and I have a few questions since this is the first time I've used this code review system
<stevecrozz> this is the merge request in question: https://code.launchpad.net/~lqs/ubuntu/precise/uwsgi/fix-for-1131314/+merge/152324
<stevecrozz> and please do let me know if i should be asking in another place
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> stevecrozz: hey, still need help?
<Laney> stevecrozz: I think that whoever requested the upstream review there was probably mistaken; those changes are to the init script shipped in the Debian package
<Laney> It should be the Ubuntu sponsors who review that
<nigelb> g3
<nigelb> grr
<jokerdino> hey, any archive admin around? :)
<tumbleweed> jokerdino: archive admin stuff tends to happen in #ubuntu-release
<jokerdino> oh thanks tumbleweed.
<mitya57> hi tumbleweed :)
 * mitya57 is still interested in uploading pyxdg to experimental
<tumbleweed> mitya57: ok, I'll look
<tumbleweed> seems sane
<tumbleweed> mitya57: what's the upstream status of those patches?
<mitya57> tumbleweed: 3 are "not-needed", one is applied in takluyver's github repo, and he'll soon merge it
<mitya57> no, 2 are "not-needed" and one is cherry-picked
<tumbleweed> mitya57: you know that I'm talking about gettext-support.patc
<mitya57> tumbleweed: it's Ubuntu-specific, but doesn't hurt Debian
<tumbleweed> is X-GNOME-Gettext-Domain ubuntu-specific?
<mitya57> I believe yes
<tumbleweed> but the point is, that patch doesn't say anything about the upstream status
<mitya57> fixed
<tumbleweed> it seems https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569829 is relevant
<ubottu> Gnome bug 569829 in general "Please support calling gettext() at runtime instead of shipping static translations" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<mitya57> but that was reported 4 years ago, and not fixed since then
<tumbleweed> I'd mention it
<mitya57> tumbleweed: mention in the patch description?
<tumbleweed> yes
<mitya57> tumbleweed: done. Actually I have to go away for ~1h now, feel free to do anything yourself or leave a message here and I'll read it when I'm back
<mitya57> and thanks!
 * mitya57 is back
<lfaraone> ScottK: would it be possible to move lp #1015925 to -updates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015925 in openafs (Ubuntu Precise) "openafs: Support quantal’s kernel 3.5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015925
<lfaraone> we've verified it works, and does not cause regressions on the older kernels
<lfaraone> and I have no idea when the security upload for OpenAFS will get processed...
<ScottK> lfaraone: It needs to be there 7 days and typically we don't release SRUs on Fridays in case of regressions.
<lfaraone> ScottK: Ah, okay. So getting in the archive for Monday would be reasonable?
<ScottK> lfaraone: If that's at least 7 days, yes.  Feel free to ping me.  How's barry's NM going?
<lfaraone> ScottK: Reviewing his packages.
<ScottK> Great.
<jdstrand> lfaraone: I'm doing it today
<lfaraone> jdstrand: oh, cool.
<lfaraone> thanks!
<jdstrand> lfaraone: sorry for the delay
<jdstrand> np, thanks for the update! :)
<micahg> jbicha: new blender up with fix for segfault, do you want to merge?
<jbicha> micahg: already done, smartboyhw pinged me to do it as soon as I logged in today
<micahg> jbicha: ah, so it is, sorry, I must have missed it in my morning scrolling
<micahg> thanks
<jbicha> yeah this version actually runs :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: is there any good example of a python package with a build.py but no setup.py and has configure+Makefile?
 * micahg is trying to update catfish, but is failing to get the python files installed
<lfaraone> jdstrand: I'll correct some of the issues identified in your review, but some of them are wrong.
<lfaraone> jdstrand: specifically, the versioning scheme is done this way for a reason; otherwise it makes openafs's versioning sad. See "rmadison  openafs" for details
<lfaraone> jdstrand: the package is based on a version in proposed after checking with mdeslaur and ScottK.
<lfaraone> jdstrand: (summarised in the bug report)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: sorry, lfaraone and ScottK did in fact ask me if it was ok if the updates were based on -proposed, and in this instance I agreed. My apologies for not having communicated this.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-09
<jdstrand> lfaraone: I understand that precise has to be what it is, but oneiric and quantal do not
<jdstrand> (speaking of the versions)
<jdstrand> also, ScottK mentioned the bit about -proposed
<jdstrand> and I saw the bug, so I wouldn't be able to push that today
<jdstrand> but the big issue was the patching
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ^
<Guest59016> hello. i could need some help here
<Guest59016> I did a "bzr branch ubuntu:update-notifier" but it replied me with "Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE" ... so how can I get the current version?
<Unit193> Why not lp:update-notifier ?
<Guest59016> what is lp?
<Guest59016> i have no idea. i just wanted to provide a quick fix there (never done that before) and I found somewhere in the internet, that this is the way to get the code. I dont wqant to apply my fix to an outdated version of the update notifier
<Unit193> Guest59016: lp is launchpad, it is a "shortcut" name in bazaar.
<lfaraone> jdstrand: No, really, the + is there for an actually good reason.
<lfaraone> jdstrand: if you use openafs-modules-source with m-a, upgrades won't work correctly.
<jdstrand> that is weird
<jdstrand> well, if you didn't already, can you mention it in the bug?
<jdstrand> that way the person sponsoring next week won't get tripped up
<lfaraone> jdstrand: I linked to a comment explaining the rationale, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openafs/+bug/356861/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356861 in openafs (Ubuntu Jaunty) "OpenAFS Security Advisories 2009-001 and 2009-002" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jdstrand> oh I see now
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<jdstrand> that seems like a bug in the packaging, but it isn't all that important
<lfaraone> jdstrand: well, its a module-assistant thing.
<lfaraone> AIUI.
<Guest59016> <Unit193> thanks mate
<Unit193> Sure.
<jdstrand> sure, whether it is m-a or openafs, that just seems to not be right, but it doesn't matter. if it needs to be that, it needs to be that
<jdstrand> we wouldn't fix that in an SRU
<jtaylor> I'm guessing that fixing new versions hanging in proposed does not need a ffe?
<vibhav> jtaylor: They dont add new features, so *probably* not
<jtaylor> they do
<vibhav> jtaylor: ah wait, I read it wrong
 * vibhav needs spectacles
<vibhav> jtaylor: Actually, which fix are you talking about
<jtaylor> general case
<jtaylor> we have many new upstream versions hanging in proposed
<vibhav> probably, yes then
<vibhav> jtaylor: But AFAIK, aren't packages in raring-proposed copied raring after their autopkgtest test is succesfull (if they have one)
<jtaylor> they are copied when they build and don't degrade installability
<vibhav> or is this only before Feature Freeze?
<vibhav> jtaylor: I think both factors are checked
<vibhav> jtaylor: The copying probably halts after FF
<ScottK> No.  The copying doesn't halt.
<ScottK> How else would we upload new stuff.
<jtaylor> I assumed so much
<jtaylor> so do we need ffe?
<jtaylor> or leave it broken so it won't migrate
<ScottK> jtaylor: If you're adding new features, it needs an FFe.  "It's broken and stuck in proposed if we don't ..." makes it an easier decision.
<jtaylor> say the ffe is denied, and we need to fix a bug
<ScottK> We'll need to decide if it's better to remove it from proposed or take the new feature so it migrates.
<jtaylor> how can that be handled?
<ScottK> We can remove from proposed, although there will be some potential versioning issues.
<ScottK> A handful of days after FF, it's somewhat unlikely a well thought out FFe to fix stuff will get denied.
<jtaylor> e.g. libmatio
<jtaylor> its in proposed and needs a migration
<jtaylor> blocks bugfixes of other packages (dynare)
<ScottK> What's blocking it?
<jtaylor> I can't rebuild dynare against libmatio from raring
<jtaylor> only against proposed
<jtaylor> so it won't migrate
<ScottK> Right, but what's blocking libmatio?
<jtaylor> probably an ffe
<ScottK> Paperwork isn't stopping anything
 * ScottK looks
<jtaylor> its certainly all fixable
<jtaylor> but kind of a mess
<jtaylor> I have no idea how invasive the matio change is
<ScottK> The first step would be to take the packages that need rebuilding and see if they just build.
<ScottK> libscilab2-java, libvips-dev, libvips-tools, libvips15, nip2, python-sciscipy, python-vipscc, scilab, scilab-ann, scilab-celestlab, scilab-cli, scilab-full-bin, scilab-full-bin-dbg, scilab-getfem++, scilab-jims, scilab-minimal-bin, scilab-minimal-bin-dbg, scilab-overload, scilab-plotlib, scilab-scimax, scilab-scimax-doc, scilab-scimysql, scilab-sivp, scilab-swt, scilab-test
<ScottK> Those are the binaries.
<ScottK> It's rather fewer sources.
<jtaylor> Iwas just in the process of checking why its not completed yet
<ScottK> OK.
<jtaylor> but I do need to file a ffe for matio?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Not for the version in proposed'
<jtaylor> while I like that, why? its a new upstream version
<ScottK> Stuff in proposed is already in raring.
<jtaylor> so no ffe for stuff hanging in proposed ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<vibhav> ScottK: yeah, I had realised that too. Anyway, thanks!
<jtaylor> 19:17 <ScottK> jtaylor: If you're adding new features, it needs an FFe.  "It's broken and stuck in proposed if we don't ..." makes it an easier decision.
<ScottK> Getting stuff to migrate is bug fixing.
<ScottK> jtaylor: I thought you needed a newer version with new features than was in proposed already.
<jtaylor> sorry if I'm dense I'm just trying to learn the new rules
<ScottK> I misunderstood the question.
<jtaylor> ah ok so just a misunderstanding
<ScottK> No problem.  It's the first time around.
<ScottK> Yes.
<jtaylor> thx, lets see whats wrong with matio
<jtaylor> scilab does not fill me with confidence :(
<ScottK> An example of what I was talking about is if scilab didn't build with the libmatio in raring, but a newer version would.  The new scilab (if it had feature changes) would need an FFe.
<ScottK> scilab never does.
<vibhav> ScottK: from what I can deduce, you dont need FFEs to have packages in proposed copied to raring, right?
<ScottK> vibhav: Packages moving to the release pocket from proposed is fully automatic.  No paperwork required.
<jtaylor> big surprise scilab fails ._.
 * jtaylor wishes people would test build transitions before syncing ._.
<ScottK> Was that one a manual sync or an automatic one?
<ScottK> If it was a manual one, feel free to apply your LART liberally.
<jtaylor> manual from experimental
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<jtaylor> hm at least it looks like an easy fix, if scilab would autoreconf...
<ScottK> Great.
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: \o/ for looking at it (I had a look last night, and it scared me)
<jtaylor> it scares me too :/
<jtaylor> my build hasn't reached the testsuite yet, thats were it gets ugly
<Laney> If it's too hard, ask the syncer to help you out and failing that we can remove it from proposed (future versioning pain notwithstanding)
<tumbleweed> we should grumble at him anyway
<tumbleweed> I suspect we still people out there with upload rights who aren't aware of britney
<tumbleweed> and many more who never check to see if their uploads migrated
<jtaylor> hopefully it was not me why synced it in the end ;)
<Laney> even so, you should be aware of transitions
<ScottK> Uploading a new library and not doing the transition is poor form britney or not.
<tumbleweed> there's that too :P
<tumbleweed> a bunch of stuff stuck in -proposed is due to other installability problems, though
<jtaylor> noo scilab needs patches to build with the new matio
<tumbleweed> yeah, I got that far
<jtaylor> did you start patching?
<tumbleweed> no, exactly that far :P
<tumbleweed> and now I need to find something to eat :)
<jtaylor> looks like similar to png, move stuff from a public struct to accessors
<jtaylor> hopefully not more :/
<jtaylor> well it compiles
<jtaylor> hopefully the stuff is tested well :/
 * ScottK is fixing the fritzing FTBFS on armhf.
<jbicha> ScottK: thanks :)
<ScottK> for?
<jbicha> fritzing in advance
<jtaylor> 5.4.1~git20130308-b7ffdce-1~exp1ubuntu1 what a version number ._.
<tumbleweed> that's just silly
<jbicha> jtaylor: does that build on i386? it looked like it had trouble on Debian
<jtaylor> according to the changelog the git snapshot should fix that
<jtaylor> but I didn't try it yet
<ScottK> Ah.
<jtaylor> hm -msse in the buildlog of i386
<jtaylor> hopefully its runtime checked
#ubuntu-motu 2013-03-10
<vibhav> good morning
<micahg> ISTR a tool that helps rebuild rdeps, am I imagining it?
<micahg> ScottK: was it decided to start "sponsoring" backports or are we still uploading as ourselves?
<ScottK> micahg: I don't recall a definitive conclusion.
<Guest56538> hello?
<Guest56538> hi
<Guest56538> is anyone like good at ubuntu
<jtaylor> great now we have pyqt 4.10 => lots of '4.10' < '4.x' breakage to be fixed :(
 * mitya57 wonders why that wasn't uploaded to Debian
<jtaylor> that will probably be done soon
<mitya57> do you have any list of affected packages?
<jtaylor> thats hard to create
<jtaylor> you'd have to grep all sources
<jtaylor> I know of two which are broken
<tumbleweed> this isn't exposed in dependencies?
<mitya57> please at least name those two
<tumbleweed> also, codesearch!
<jtaylor> ipython and spyder
<ScottK> Because it was released the day before feature freeze along with sip4 and qsintilla2 and you have to update them sip4 -> PyQt -> Qscintilla2 and there wasn't time to do that in Debian and Ubuntu before FF.
<mitya57> ok
 * ScottK will do Debian uploads this week.
<ScottK> It's rather less urgent there.
 * mitya57 will look at bug 1130784 this week
<ubottu> bug 1130784 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "Support Qt5" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130784
<ScottK> jtaylor: Thanks for looking into it.
<ScottK> mitya57: Part of the reason to push the newer PyQt in is it support Qt 5.0 final.
<mitya57> I know :)
<ScottK> It will need an FFe at this point.
<mitya57> maybe it'll make sense to remove "Won't fix" status for now
<ScottK> Done.
<mitya57> I will be happy to get that done in a PPA, but I don't know about mterry's plans
<jtaylor> has someone already written a autopkgtest with expect?
<jtaylor> a quick codesearch.debian.net showed two more broken apps
<jtaylor> with pyqt4
<jtaylor> I'll file some bugs
<jtaylor> should I use a usertag
<jtaylor> tortoisehg 702715, dff 702716
<ESphynx> It's done \o/
<ESphynx> xnox =)
<ESphynx> http://mentors.debian.net/package/ecere-sdk
<ESphynx> hmm, should I file a Launchpad bug as well?
<ESphynx> well I'm finally going to get some sleep :)
<ESphynx> Please please bring in my hard efforts into Raring :P
<ScottK> jtaylor: From #debian-python: lucid has two more years of non-desktop support.
<micahg> jbicha: goffice failed in Debian due to missing symbols on arm*, why did you upload it before that was fixed?
<jbicha> micahg: because I assumed the Debian failure was the same as the last time which we fixed in Ubuntu
<jbicha> interestingly enough, it looks like we don't need separate symbols for arm any more
<micahg> jbicha: but the symbol that failed was missing was a new one :)
<jbicha> micahg: are you sure? it builds fine on my arm chroot if I let arm have the long-double symbols too
<micahg> hrm, gog_renderer_draw_equation seems to not be present in the last round of fixes and seems to have been dropped in the .1 update
<jbicha> anyway, I'm going to do an upload that I believe fixes the ftbfs
<jbicha> but it's optional so that's ok?
<micahg> it's optional on some archs (not sure what lasem means offhand)
<jbicha> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=696987
<ubottu> Debian bug 696987 in wnpp "ITP: lasem -- MathML and SVG rendering library" [Wishlist,Open]
<micahg> that's what I got from Google, but it doesn't seem contextually correct
<micahg> jbicha: anyways, glad to hear you're sorting it out, /me disappears again
<jbicha> in the build log, gnumeric mentions that it can't find lasem; for some reason the Gnumeric Debian maintainer added an optional symbol for lasem but has yet to actually upload lasem into Debian
<Logan_> Laney: Do you mind if I handle the fonts-ipaexfont merge?
<Laney> Logan_: If you want. I don't know enough about it to know if that chance is worthwhile. I also haven't thought about whether it needs FFe
<bkerensa> is there a particularly good method for making a patch with diff when you have made multiple changes in a few different files? diff -nu path/ path-orig/ doesn't produce the magic I need :)
<jtaylor> whats missing?
<jtaylor> besides possibly -r (or is diff smart enough to ad that by itself)
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-03
<l3on> Hi all ... about removal request, is there some process to follow ?
<l3on> I would like to propose xattrv to being removed from Ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvattr/+bug/1280823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280823 in xvattr (Ubuntu) "FTBFS: POD document had syntax errors at usrbinpod2man line 71" [High,New]
<geser> l3on: file a removal request, stating why it should get removed and check that there are no reverse depends or build-depends
<geser> and it looks like the package was never in Debian
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<l3on> james_w, Hi... do you have 5 mins to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~l3on/ubuntu/trusty/amule-adunanza/upstream-2012.1+2.3.1/+merge/197449
<l3on> It was not merged ... even if package has been correctly uploaded to Ubuntu
<ngaio> Is anyone interested to sponsor Rapid Photo Downloader? I am the developer. The version currently in universe was synced from an outdated package in Debian. The Debian developer responsible for the package is too busy to update it. Earlier this year I fixed a critical bug, which I'd really like to see reflected in Ubuntu 14.04
<MiS-SAT> hello,
<MiS-SAT> is there a known proper way of packaging a nodejs application, I would like to be able to deploy it via .deb
<MiS-SAT> I looked around but nothing come up, nothing that seems like a proper way of doing  it. This http://blog.coolaj86.com/articles/how-to-create-a-debian-installer.html, for instance, is totally dirty.
<MiS-SAT> THe particular problem that I am facing is that build process on launchpad fails when installing npm packages
<cjwatson> wouldn't you be best off starting by looking at the many node-* packages in the archive?
<MiS-SAT> hmm.. you're probably right...
<cjwatson> https://wiki.debian.org/Javascript seems to have some relevant information
<MiS-SAT> ah, thanks for that, I was not aware of this page.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-05
<Logan_> Noskcaj: in the future, please close the fixed LP bugs in the mugshot changelog
<Logan_> there were a number of them in the NEWS file
<Logan_> I linked the Ubuntu package to the project, so you can add it to the bugs that are fixed in the new version
<Logan_> then, once we sync, they'll close in Ubuntu as well
<Noskcaj> Logan_, Will do, thanks. I'd though sean had already closed them though
<Logan_> he closed them for the project
<Logan_> but at least one Ubuntu bug was a dupe of a project bug
<Noskcaj> Logan_, OK
<dholbach> good morning
<slangasek> who maintains ubuntuwire.org dns?
<slangasek> qa.ubuntuwire.org seems to be flaking out for me today
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-06
<ScottK> slangasek: -> #ubuntuwire
<slangasek> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<ngaio> is anyone happy to work with me to ensure universe has the most recent Rapid Photo Downloader package, which contains a critical bug fix compared the version in universe?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-08
<Unit193> Logan_: What'd you expect? :P
<Logan_> I'm not sure what I expected
<Unit193> The "fun" channel was the other one. :P
<Logan_> Unit193: I don't get off on banforwarding bots :P
<Unit193> Who does? :P
#ubuntu-motu 2014-03-09
<ockham> okay, gourmet 0.17.0 has landed in sid, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gourmet/+bug/1286073. could someone sync, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286073 in gourmet (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update gourmet to 0.17.0" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> wom 23
<highvoltage> oops, typo. I meant...
<highvoltage> good mornign!
<smallfoot-> Why does Ubuntu have a very old version of glibc?
<smallfoot-> It has glibc 19, and now there is glibc 22
<smallfoot-> I mean it has 2.19 and now there is 2.21
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu uses a version that is a year old
<Rhonda> smallfoot-: ubuntu doesn't package glibc itself but rather takes the Debian package with some changes.
<smallfoot-> I see
<Rhonda> … like for most software.
<smallfoot-> Why does Debian use such an old version of glibc?
<Rhonda> Because Debian is currently in freeze for their next stable release.
<Rhonda> Also, because eglibc is used, not glibc, and that is at 2.19
<Rhonda> Oh, it switched back.
<jtaylor> they merged again recently
<Rhonda> 2.20 was released in september, and the freeze in Debian happend about a month later, or two.
<Rhonda> I guess the timeframe was too short for the libc maintainers of Debian to pick that one up.
<jtaylor> glib updates happen slow in debian, I guess partly due to all of the ports
<jtaylor> ubuntu usually updates faster
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-03
<dholbach> good morning
<sladen> mornin dholbach
<dholbach> hi sladen
<dholbach> how are you doing? long time no see :)
<sladen> slightly tired, watching the sunrise appear with its rays of motiviation
<dholbach> :)
<ESphynx> hey guys... Is everything OK there @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1424418 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424418 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu) "Work area files mistakenly included in orig tarball" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> dholbach: good morning :)
<dholbach> hi ESphynx
<ESphynx> hi :) is there anything I should do to make that bug fix progress? :)
<ESphynx> I did the +repack thing the other day
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> good morning
<reversiblean> Hi.. How do I find the active development branch of a project?
<reversiblean> For example lp:ubuntu/zipper.app and lp:ubuntu/vivid-proposed/zipper.app
<reversiblean> Which one should I pull?
<mitya57> reversiblean, these two branches are identical
<mitya57> reversiblean, also, this package comes from Debian, so you may want to use git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-gnustep/zipper.app.git instead
<mitya57> (this is where packaging actually happens)
<reversiblean> mitya57: thanks for the info. but how do i distinguish between Ubuntu vs Debian packages?
<reversiblean> mitya57: and what would happen if i commit any changes to the branch on launchpad?
<mitya57> reversiblean, if you open https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zipper.app and expand the first entry, it will say "Copied from debian sid in Primary Archive for Debian GNU/Linux"
<mitya57> reversiblean, you probably don't have rights to commit directly to lp:ubuntu/zipper.app (that is for robots, not for humans), but nothing prevents you from creating your own clone of that branch
<reversiblean> mitya57: ohhh, thanks a lot. BTW did you Google to find that debina branch?
<reversiblean> *debian
<mitya57> No, https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/zipper.app shows you the links to VCS
<mitya57> Also, "debcheckout PACKAGENAME" will automatically clone the right branch for you
<reversiblean> mitya57: i see. I think i'll better learn to contribute to debian first since i'm very new. Thanks a lot!
<reversiblean> mitya57: lets say i want to change the url 'Developer's Website', that appears on the Ubuntu Software Center for a package after i clone it. Which file should I look into?
<mitya57> reversiblean, Homepage field in debian/control
<reversiblean> mitya57: lets say i want to fix the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zipper.app/+bug/1406394, and I already clone the repo using git
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1406394 in zipper.app (Ubuntu) "Zipper application's site information goes to a sex toy ad site" [Medium,Confirmed]
<reversiblean> mitya57: i checked the Homepage field on the debian/control, but its different from the url as stated in the bug report
<mitya57> Let me look
<mitya57> reversiblean, the link in software center opens http://gap.nongnu.org/zipper/ for me
<mitya57> which looks correct
<mitya57> git shows that before June 2012 the URL was http://xanthippe.dyndns.org/Zipper/, which matches what's described in the bug
<reversiblean> mitya57: is already fixed?
<mitya57> so maybe the reporter was using an old Ubuntu release
<mitya57> I guess it is fixed, yes
<reversiblean> mitya57: i'm on 14.10
<mitya57> And do you have this bug?
<reversiblean> mitya57: yup
<mitya57> Oh, I see there was no upload between June 2012 and July 2014
<mitya57> So it's fixed in 15.04 but not in 14.10
<mitya57> Of course we can backport the fix to utopic-updates, but I personally don't think it's worth it
<mitya57> (But if you want to fix it, follow the SRU process, and we will accept your patches :))
<reversiblean> mitya57: so much to learn : ) I'll see
#ubuntu-motu 2015-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Heya, doc.
<Laney> meow
<Rhonda> Unit193, can you stop by in #irssi?  :)
<Unit193> Rhonda: Hi.  Didn't respond here based on the scrollback of #irssi.  Everything should be set now I think.  You think those 3 bugs are important enough to pull in then?  And you know that I'm not actually "The Ubuntu maintainer" just someone with a vested interest of Irssi in Ubuntu? (I can't even upload it, have to depend on others to sponsor.)
<Rhonda> Actually I think I could upload.  Where can I check my per-package upload rights? :)
<Unit193> `ubuntu-upload-permission irssi` is one way. :P
<Rhonda> You can upload irssi to xenial.
<Unit193> Well that makes it easy.  I can do the effort if you want to review, or if you'd rather do it yourself.
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-03-13
<hyperair> hmm, is anyone else getting something like verify error:num=19:self signed certificate in certificate chain
<hyperair> er when connecting to OFTC, that is
<mdeslaur> hyperair: we no longer ship the SPI root cert in our ca-certificates package, and some of the oftc server still use certs issued by them
<mdeslaur> hyperair: so yes, it's normal
<hyperair> mdeslaur: ah, i see.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-03-06
<roaksoax> ./win 5
#ubuntu-motu 2017-03-08
<fossfreedom_> Hi all - UI freeze is tomorrow.  We (Ubuntu Budgie) have one remaining UI relevant package - an update to our wallpapers that has been hanging around for a small while - Please can this be reviewed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/budgie-wallpapers/+bug/1667336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667336 in budgie-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "v17.04.1 bug-fix release of budgie-wallpapers" [Low,In progress]
<sil2100> fossfreedom_: on it
<sil2100> fossfreedom_: done, uploaded
<fossfreedom_> sil2100: thanks! oops - got a build failure - did you upload the binary package linked (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntubudgie-dev/+archive/ubuntu/zesty-proposed/+sourcepub/7508210/+listing-archive-extra) or just apply the debdiff?
<sil2100> fossfreedom_: only applied the diff, hmm
<fossfreedom_> is it possible to-do debdiff  that also adds binaries ... i.e. the changed wallpaper.jpg ?
<sil2100> Damn, I'll have to re-upload with a bump
<sil2100> Didn't know it actually had binary changes
<fossfreedom_> apologies for the confusion I caused :/
<sil2100> It was also my fault, I could have guessed this wasn't the whole thing, sorry for burning out one version number
<rbasak> "is it possible to-do debdiff  that also adds binaries" -> no, debdiffs don't support that. You could use a git merge proposal or a full source package to get your upload to sponsors. Sorry that's painful.
<rbasak> I'd like to see git merge proposals on Launchpad become the standard sponsorship method in the future.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-06
<handsome_feng> Hi, It would be great if someone can upload the ukwm: LP: #1740252 , Thanks! :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740252 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] ukwm" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740252
<Rhonda> Unit193: I've pushed 1.0.7-1 to Debian unstable, are you able to sync that into ubuntu because of security related patches?  1.0 series is a maintenance release these days, so only bug fixes, new features go into 1.1
<Unit193> Rhonda: Irssi was just patched in Ubuntu for the security issues, though since 1.0.7 is bugfix only I don't see why it wouldn't make it.
<Rhonda> … and right when I have the time to work on it I really would love to get this series.debian and series.ubuntu thing done.
<Unit193> I'd like the firsttimer text to be the only difference, irc.ubuntu.com isn't really ideal with breaking TLS verification. :/
<Unit193> There's still a push towards Qt5 in this release right?  ophcrack, an unseeded universe package, just had an upload to Debian that switches to Qt5.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-07
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Hi, by any chance, could you help upload the ukwm? I have updated the package and the PPA. :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Got a link?
<handsome_feng> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/+archive/ubuntu/newpackages
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: You've checked Lintian, copyright, etc.?
<handsome_feng> Yes
<tsimonq2> Alright, cool.
<handsome_feng> lintian -i -I --pedantic and licensecheck -r . | grep -v "KNOWN"
<tsimonq2> I'll run it through my usual checks but in the meantime, please update bug 1740252 with a Feature Freeze Exception, just in case it's decided that it does break Feature Freeze.
<ubottu> bug 1740252 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] ukwm" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740252
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> I see that you did that :)
<tsimonq2> Well, so the bug title was updated, but in the bug description, please provide a short description for why the Release Team should let it in.
<tsimonq2> (Not that there are any problems with it, but still :) )
<handsome_feng> fine, I will do it now
<tsimonq2> Awesome.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If you're around, does the Release Team object to me uploading ukwm? (It'll sit in the NEW queue anyways, but it'd be good to get your thoughts.)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: One very minor Lintian thing you might want to either look into or override is this:
<tsimonq2> libukwm-1-0: shlib-calls-exit usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libukwm-1.so.0.0.0
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, lgtm
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Oh, and I would also see if you should continue to disable s390x testing or if that no longer applies (see debian/control)
<tsimonq2> s/control/rules/
<handsome_feng> emmm, I think we don't need it anymore
<tsimonq2> OK cool.
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Anything else?
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Hi, How did you get the info of "libukwm-1-0: shlib-calls-exit usr/lib/xxxx", I run lintian but didn't get that
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Here are my Lintian args: -i -EvIL +pedantic --verbose
<tsimonq2> I got it using those.
<handsome_feng> Got it! Thanks! :) and BTW, Is it possible to help upload the other kylin packages during the following days? :P
<tsimonq2> I can upload them now. :)
<handsome_feng> Oh, Fantastic!
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Which ones?
<tsimonq2> And do you have FFe bugs for them?
<handsome_feng> Yes, LP: #1740465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740465 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] peony-extensions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740465
<handsome_feng> LP: #1741209 , LP: #1738680 , LP: #1743554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741209 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] ukui-window-switch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738680 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] kylin-video" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743554 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] kylin-burner" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743554
<tsimonq2> Sure, I'll do a review on each, just be sure to put in the bug description why the Release Team should let these in :)
<handsome_feng> And all this packages have uploaded the the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/+archive/ubuntu/newpackages
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: I don't consider this a blocker, but in peony-extensions's debian/copyright, the spacing is off
<tsimonq2> In some places, tabs are used instead of spaces
<tsimonq2> Please fix the formatting on the next upload
<handsome_feng> oh, I will
<tsimonq2> You also don't need DHFLAGS=--parallel in debian/rules because that's the default from debhelper 10 (I think?) and beyond.
<Unit193> 10+, yeah.
<tsimonq2> Ah, right. I knew it was either 10 or 11.
<handsome_feng> Ok, I have update this in the github, but didn't update to the ppa, should I update it now?
<tsimonq2> It's no problem, I'll upload this as it is, just upload an ubuntu2 revision once it's accepted with the changes :)
<tsimonq2> A couple non-blocking Lintian things to look at:
<tsimonq2> peony-extensions source: autotools-pkg-config-macro-not-cross-compilation-safe configure.ac (line 30)
<tsimonq2> peony-extensions source: insecure-copyright-format-uri http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, this is good. Uploading now.
<handsome_feng> Thanks, I will fix that in next version
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<tsimonq2> Standards-version on ukui-window-switch is outdated.
<tsimonq2> Some comments in the debian/rules file aren't needed, you might want to clean that up.
<tsimonq2> Hm, so ukui-window-switch is depwait on libukwm-1-dev:amd64 (>= 1.1.0) -- so I guess I'll have to wait to upload this until ukwm has been accepted.
<handsome_feng> Fine, and I will update the ukwm during the time
<tsimonq2> OK cool :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: On kylin-burner, I would check if some of these build dependencies are needed. Maybe gnome-common is needed, but if you haven't done a review of these, on next upload it might be good to remove what isn't needed. :)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, Standards-version is outdated.
<tsimonq2> I would also be careful that none of these binary package names conflict with anything else. They don't seem to, but it might be good to be explicit :)
<handsome_feng> Thanks, I will pay attention next time
<tsimonq2> OK, no problem :)
<tsimonq2> I have to go eat dinner, but when I get back, I'll finish reviewing these.
<handsome_feng> OK, :)
<tsimonq2> OK, back.
<handsome_feng> Oh, So fast
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: kylin-burner is actually FTBFS, here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5XHVXhZZtg/
<tsimonq2> So you're missing a build dependency there I think.
<tsimonq2> I'll review kylin-video while that's fixed.
<handsome_feng> emmmm, thanks, I will info you when it fixed
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> kylin-video looks good, uploading.
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: One thing I would recommend is to add Vcs-* headers in debian/control on the next upload for all of these packages
<handsome_feng> Ok, got it!
<tsimonq2> Cool :D
<slangasek> tsimonq2: release team doesn't care about new packages in the queue
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ok cool
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Dibs.
<Unit193> Stop subbing to mail! :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Was just about to file a sync for ophcrack too, switching to Qt5 might be of interest.  You want that too or should I file?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I'll take care of that.
<Unit193> \o/
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Get upload access already. :P
<Unit193> Now I'm just waiting for xserver-xorg-video-ati.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: For future ref, please build yer stuff against -proposed.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Should ophcrack have an FFe bug?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: It isn't seeded, and Qt 5 is Cool And All, but also, you know, Feature Freeze is a thing. :P
<tsimonq2> Unit193: xca> Make sure to send to Debian.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xca/1.4.1-0ubuntu1
<Unit193> Yeah, though with qt5 migrated and openssl1.1 not in -proposed... :P  Yeah that's more why I was going to go the bug route, FFes are usually pretty easy for unseeded.
<Unit193> Also yes, but the meetings are at awful times. :/
<tsimonq2> Then do it over email.
<Unit193> Thanks for the upload, pre-releases aren't great for LTSes!
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-08
<tsimonq2> Unit193: np :)
<tsimonq2> Unit193: (just seeing that now when I'm coming to tell you it migrated)
<tsimonq2> :D
<Unit193> One less thing for me to carry. :D
<persia> Good day.  I'd like to close a CVE against a universe package in Artful and Xenial.  Sadly, my bug got tagged with two CVEs (for one of which I have no intention of porting the fix to either artful or xenial), and I don't actually know the right format for changelog metadata to ensure the upload works.
<persia> Does anyone have pointers to security docs to improve my debdiffs in bug #1752591 or recommendations on current sponsorship practices?
<ubottu> bug 1752591 in mosquitto (Ubuntu) "CVE-2017-7651 and CVE-2017-7652" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752591
<tsimonq2> persia: The people in #ubuntu-hardened might be able to help better.
<persia> tsimonq2: Thanks
<tsimonq2> np
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-09
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Hi,I have updated the kylin-burner and upload to the ppa. BTW, Do you know how to  expand my PPU right to those new UKUI/Kylin packages?
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: I can take a look at the PPA within the next hour or two and get that uploaded.
<handsome_feng> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: And as far as upload rights go, you can email the devel-permissions list and they can take care of that for you.
<handsome_feng> Got it! Thanks again! :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: kylin-burner has been uploaded.
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Anything else?
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: No, The ukui-window-switch are still waiting for ukwm, thanks!
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: OK cool, thanks!
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: And you plan to get these into Debian, right?
<handsome_feng> Yes, and another man(happyaron) are doing that
<tsimonq2> Awesome!
<handsome_feng> :P
#ubuntu-motu 2018-03-10
<Unit193> Rhonda: Did the merge and filed the sponsorship bug, in case you didn't see bugmail.
<Rhonda> Did receive it, thanks. :)
<Rhonda> Unit193: ^^
#ubuntu-motu 2019-03-06
<Eickmeyer> Hello MOTUs! Ubuntu Studio is in dire need of someone to sponsor and upload 8 packages for us. Then, hopefully, that sponsor would be willing to sponsor myself and one other for PPU privileges. Ubuntu Studio is in danger of disappearing as a flavor since nobody on the team has upload privileges in any way.
<Eickmeyer> Please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2019-March/002428.html
<Eickmeyer> To help, bugs are as follows, FFe's are in place.
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1809024
<ubottu> bug 1809024 in Ubuntu Studio "ubuntustudio-controls: CPU Governor setting does not persist after reboot" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809024
<Eickmeyer> #1816673
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1816673
<ubottu> bug 1816673 in Ubuntu Studio "ubuntustudio-installer: GUI dances while installing" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816673
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1818366
<ubottu> bug 1818366 in Ubuntu Studio "[FFe] Carla: Please Upload to Universe" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818366
<Eickmeyer> Bug 18183668
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 18183668 could not be found
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1818368
<ubottu> bug 1818368 in ubuntustudio-default-settings "[needs sponsoring] Update for Disco" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818368
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1818369
<ubottu> bug 1818369 in ubuntustudio-menu "[needs sponsoring] Update for Disco" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818369
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1818370
<ubottu> bug 1818370 in ubuntustudio-look "[needs sponsoring] Update for Disco" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818370
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1818372
<ubottu> bug 1818372 in ubuntustudio-icon-theme "[needs sponsoring] Update for Disco" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818372
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1818373, on which some of the other bugs depend.
<ubottu> bug 1818373 in ubuntustudio-meta "[needs-packaging] [FFe] grub2-themes-ubuntustudio" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818373
<Eickmeyer> I'm on my knees begging here.
<Eickmeyer> [end]
<acheronuk> Unit193: ^^ ??
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, wasn't meaning to flood the channel.
<acheronuk> as said elsewhere, he is a newish MOTU ;)
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk: I appreciate it.
<Eickmeyer> So far, we have had a "maybe" repsonse. Is there another MOTU that can step-in?
<teward> Eickmeyer: not sure if you saw slangasek's call for you to resubmit ASAP for upload privs to DMB or not
<Eickmeyer> teward: I did. I never submitted to begin with. I have until Friday, but 1) the packages need to be sponsored so I have history, and 2) said sponsor needs to sponsor me in order for the application to be successful.
<Eickmeyer> I haven't heard from Ross since before all of this went down, so I'm not sure if I can count on him to resubmit or not.
<Unit193> acheronuk: What's up?
<acheronuk> Unit193: hi. ubuntu studio were urgently looking for some MOTU sponsorship. messages above or in the logs
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: I also sent you an email.
<acheronuk> active MOTUs are hard to find
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk: I'm basically going down this list starting with latest membership: https://launchpad.net/~motu/+members
<Eickmeyer> Made it as far as jbicha.
<Unit193> Looks like it is being handled.
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: AFAICT, Ross never submitted an uploader application. Only a contributing developer one (for which he was successful)
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: I didn't know the difference, and perhaps he didn't either.
<Eickmeyer> Is there a different process for contributing developer?
<Eickmeyer> And, if not, then is there a way to transfer that to PPU?
<rbasak> I wish I could share the previous thread, but some of it was private and I'd need others' permission.
<Eickmeyer> That's fine.
<rbasak> Reading it now, I think I laid out the requirements pretty clearly in the previous thread, but nothing happened :-/
<rbasak> (essentially, get actual uploads sponsored, and then tell us about them)
<Eickmeyer> mitya57 is getting the uploads sponsored right now (I'm working with him in #ubuntu-release).
<Eickmeyer> After which, I hope he'll put in for me on my application, then I'll be applying officially.
<rbasak> That sounds good. Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> It's a bit of a "hail mary" pass to keep Ubuntu Studio alive at this point.
<rbasak> Please let me know if you need any help with the process side of things.
<rbasak> I will reply to Steve's email.
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: I appreciate it. I'm also working with tsimonq2.
<rbasak> Being on IRC really helps.
<Eickmeyer> If you saw my IRC channel list, your head might spin with all of the channels I'm in. XD
#ubuntu-motu 2019-03-07
<rbasak> Eickmeyer: has Ross responded to the thread at all, or does he appear to be inactive?
<Eickmeyer> rbasak: Yes, Ross has responded, has a new application in the works.
<rbasak> I saw that, thanks.
